# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Քաղաքականություն >  Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններ

## Taurel. . . .

Ամբողջ շարժման ընթացքում  էս կարգի թեժ լուր դեռ չեք լսել

Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը մասնակցելու է 2009թ-ի մայիսի 31-ին կայանալիք Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում  և որպես  թեկնածու առաջադրել է *Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանին*
չէ բայց պատկերացնում եք ինչա լինելու

----------

Ambrosine (09.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կգլխավորի ՀԱԿ-ի ցուցակը քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին*

Մարտի 15-ին տեղի է ունեցել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի Քաղաքական խորհրդի և կենտրոնական գրասենյակի համատեղ նիստ` ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասնակցությամբ։

Ինչպես հայտնում է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի մամուլի գրասենյակը, նիստի ընթացքում քննարկվել են առաջիկա քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին առնչվող հարցեր։ Քննարկման ընթացքում մասնակից կուսակցությունները հայտնել են այն կարծիքը, որ, հաշվի առնելով Երևան քաղաքի էական կշիռը երկրի քաղաքական և տնտեսական կյանքում, այս ընտրություններն անհրաժեշտ է դիտարկել, որպես երկրում սահամանդրական կարգը վերականգնելու առանցքային փուլ։ Նիստում ընդունված որոշման համաձայն Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը կմասնակցի Երևանի քաղաքի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին։ Կոնգրեսի ցուցակը կգլխավորի ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը։

Tert.am

----------

Ambrosine (15.03.2009), Hay_XY (14.04.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Շատ հետաքրքիր նորություն էր,հուսով եմ էս անգամ հարամ չի լինի ու գոնե 1 տոկոս արդարություն կլինի :Smile:

----------

Hay_XY (14.04.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

*ՀԱԿ-ը պաշտոնական բանակցություններ է սկսում «Ժառանգության» հետ*

Մարտի 15-ին տեղի է ունեցել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի Քաղաքական խորհրդի և կենտրոնական գրասենյակի համատեղ նիստ` ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասնակցությամբ։

Նիստում կայացված որոշմամբ` Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսին մաս կազմող կուսակցությունները կենտրոնական գրասենյակին լիազորել են քննարկել «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության առաջարկը` ընտրություններում միասնական ցուցակով հանդես գալու վերաբերյալ և այդ կապակցությամբ սկսել պաշտոնական բանակցություններ։

 Tert.am

----------

Hay_XY (14.04.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայի վերնագիրը «Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը Երևանի քաղաքապե՞տ» -ից փոխվել է «Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններ» -ի: Յուրաքանչյուր թեկանածուի համար առանձին թեմա բացելու կարիք չկա: Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան քաղաքական գործչին նվիրված թեմա Ակումբում արդեն կա*

----------

Kuk (15.03.2009), Norton (15.03.2009), Նորմարդ (24.03.2009), Վիշապ (15.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Արտակարգ նորություն է :Yes:  Մնում է երևանցիքս հասկանանք, թե ինչ հաղթաթուղթ (կոզր) ունենք, ու ճիշտ խաղանք մեր խաղը: Հայեր, ո՞վ մանրամասն գիտի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին երևանցու մասնակցության կարգը, խնդրում եմ ասեք:

----------


## Amaru

Հեհ, լավ ա լավ ա. ամբիցիաները փոքրանում են...  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

Սպասենք ՀԱԿ-ի հաղորդագրությանն այս մասին, բայց մինչ այդ շարժման աբիժնիկներն ամեն կերպ կսկսեն իրենց դատարկ մեկնաբանություններով ու հնացած ռեպլիկներով հանդես գալ:

Ոտերն ո՞ւր ա, գա մի հատ վերլուծի, հասկանանք` ինչ ա կատարվում :Jpit:

----------

Նարե (16.03.2009), Ուրվական (15.03.2009), Տրիբուն (16.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Մի բան հաստատ պարզ ա: Բեգլարյանը «կինո ա բռնել»:

----------


## Ambrosine

ողջունելի է Լևոնի նման քայլը....

----------


## Elmo

> Հեհ, լավ ա լավ ա. ամբիցիաները փոքրանում են...


Երևանը հայաստանի կեսն ա: Ու մայրաքաղաք ա: Եթե Երևանի քաղաքապետը «թելերով» չլինի, ուրեմն պրեզիդենտին հավասար մարդ ա: Փոքր չի:

----------

Ariadna (15.03.2009), davidus (27.03.2009), Kuk (15.03.2009), Mephistopheles (16.03.2009), Նարե (16.03.2009), Վիշապ (15.03.2009), Տրիբուն (16.03.2009)

----------


## voter

> Սպասենք ՀԱԿ-ի հաղորդագրությանն այս մասին, բայց մինչ այդ շարժման աբիժնիկներն ամեն կերպ կսկսեն իրենց դատարկ մեկնաբանություններով ու հնացած ռեպլիկներով հանդես գալ:
> 
> Ոտերն ո՞ւր ա, գա մի հատ վերլուծի, հասկանանք` ինչ ա կատարվում


Արդեն ասել եմ վերլուծել եմ....այնան ինչքան կարող են։ Կամաց կամաց հանգիստ ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է փոխել... կամաց կամաց կզգացվի ինչ եմ ասում...:о)

Ասում էի չէ առանձին թեմա եմ բացք ԼՏՊի համար, կարևոր ելույթ է վերջին ելույթը ...

Լավ է, առաջընթաց կա – ԼՏՊն իսկապես փորձում է ժողովրդին վերադարձնել ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ նկատմամբ հավատը, որ դրանով ինչ որ բան կարելի է փոխելու սեփական կյանքում ու Հայաստանում...

----------

Tig (16.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Արդեն ասել եմ վերլուծել եմ....այնան ինչքան կարող են։ Կամաց կամաց հանգիստ ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է փոխել... կամաց կամաց կզգացվի ինչ եմ ասում...:о)
> 
> Ասում էի չէ առանձին թեմա եմ բացք ԼՏՊի համար, կարևոր ելույթ է վերջին ելույթը ...
> 
> Լավ է, առաջընթաց կա – ԼՏՊն իսկապես փորձում է ժողովրդին վերադարձնել ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ նկատմամբ հավատը, որ դրանով ինչ որ բան կարելի է փոխելու սեփական կյանքում ու Հայաստանում...


Բա հաբռգիստներն ու սերժանտներն ի՞նչ են անելու, Ոտեր:

----------

Վիշապ (16.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Արդեն ասել եմ վերլուծել եմ....այնան ինչքան կարող են։ Կամաց կամաց հանգիստ ամեն ինչ էլ կարելի է փոխել... կամաց կամաց կզգացվի ինչ եմ ասում...:о)
> 
> Ասում էի չէ առանձին թեմա եմ բացք ԼՏՊի համար, կարևոր ելույթ է վերջին ելույթը ...
> 
> Լավ է, առաջընթաց կա – ԼՏՊն իսկապես փորձում է ժողովրդին վերադարձնել ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ նկատմամբ հավատը, որ դրանով ինչ որ բան կարելի է փոխելու սեփական կյանքում ու Հայաստանում...


Voter, եթե դժվար չի, կհստակեցնես քո քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը մեկ բառով?
Դու կողմ ես իշխանությանը, թե ընդդիմությանը? Միայն մեկ պատասխան

----------


## voter

Կոնկրետ առաջադրման մասին։

Ելմոն չի սիրում բայց մեկա ասելում եմ, ախր շատ սերժանտ ու հաբռգած են – վայնասունը դրել են – «քաղաքապետը քաղաքական պաշտոն չի, պրոֆեսիոնալ է պետք», լոզունգով, նույնիսկ առավոտի խմբագիրն է այդ ցավով տառապում http://new.aravot.am/am/home/archive/0/view/2009-03-10 ձախ կողմում խմբագրականը։

Դրա մասին արդեն գրել եմ այնտեղ, բայց քանի որ առավոտի քննարկումները խառնիխուռն է ու միանգամից չի երևում պատճենեմ




> voter viparmenia.com 11/03/09 [01:21]
> Պ.Աբրահամյանի խմբագրականի վերաբերյալ … միայն կարող եմ զարմանք արտահայտել, ինչ սահմանափակ մոտեցում Քաղաքապետի պաշտոնի ապաքաղաքականացման առոաջարկի իմաստով։ 
> 
> Հայաստանը չի կարող իրեն թույլ տալ, քաղաքականությամբ չզբաղվող հասրակական գործիչներ ունենալ։
> 
> Եթե անձը առնչվում է գեթ մեկ ընտրողի հետ, ապաքաղաքական լինել չի կարող։ 
> 
> Պրոֆեսիոնալներին չեն ԸՆՏՐՈՒՄ, նրանց նշանակում են ու նշանակում են մյուսները ում ԸՆՏՐՈՒՄ ենք։ 
> 
> ...


Ավելացնեմ մի օրինակ միայն – եթե աղբահանություն է պետք կատարել, ինչը Երևան քաղաքի սիզիֆյան քարն է, ամեն թաղ այդ պրեբլեմն ունի, ապա դրա համար վարորդների ընտրություն չեն կազմակերպում, այ գործի են ընդունում նրանց ով ՎԱՐՈՐԴԱԿԱՆ իրավունք ունի ու փորձ։ Հերևաբար դա ընտրովի պաշտոն չէ, քանի որ կախված է կոնկրետ նեղ մասնագիտական չափանիշներից – տվյալ դեպքում մեծ մեքենա վարելու վարորդական իրավունք ունենալուց։ Այդ իրավունքը տրվում է ինչ որ քննույունների ու հանձնաժողովների կողմից և ոչ հայ հավար սախ քաղաքով են ընտրություն անում ու որոըում ում վարորդական իրավունք տան։

Իսկ այն պաշտոնը, որ ընտրովի է – տվյալ դեպքում քաղաքապետի, այնտեղ ընդհամենը պիտի իրավահավասարություն ապահովվել ու թեկնածուի համար առավելագույնը սահմանափակումը կարող է լինել տարիքային, լեզվական։

Քաղաքապետ, թաղապետ, գյուղապետ լինելու լիցենզիա, փաստաթուղթ, տեստ, պատվոգիր հնարավոր չէ ստանալ որևէ հանձնաժողովից, դրա համար էլ նրան ընտրում են, այնպես որ պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը այստեղ եթե դեր էլ խաղա ապա շատ շատ ճորորդային կամ յոթային դեր։

----------

Սամվել (16.03.2009)

----------


## voter

> Բա հաբռգիստներն ու սերժանտներն ի՞նչ են անելու, Ոտեր:


Խարակիրի, ոնց որ կոմմունիստները խարակիրի արեցին 90ակկաներին ու գերագույն խորհրդի նախագահ ընտրվեց Տեր Պետրոսյանը....

----------


## voter

> Voter, եթե դժվար չի, կհստակեցնես քո քաղաքական դիրքորոշումը մեկ բառով?
> Դու կողմ ես իշխանությանը, թե ընդդիմությանը? Միայն մեկ պատասխան


Հարցադրումդ խիստ միակողմանի է, սև ու սպիտակ, իսկ կյանքը ԳՈՒՆԱՎՈՐ է, նույնիսկ ավելին սևը ու սպիտակը իրականում լրիվ սև չեն ու լրիվ սպիտակ չեն...

Ես կողմ եմ ԱՐԺԵՔՆԵՐԻ – տվյալ դեպքում ժողովրդավարությանը, ով դրա համար պայքարում է ինձ համար արժեք է ու գովելի։

Դեմ եմ իրեն կառավարություն հռչակած անձանց։ Ոչ թե, որովհետև նրանց անձամբ ճանաչում եմ ու ասենք դուրս չի գալիս, որ Ղարսի խորովածը հացով ու ոչ թե լավաշով են ուտում, այլ ինքնստինքյան իրենց էությունը կառուցել են հակաժողովրդավարական կրիմինալ էլեմենտրների վրա, նրանք այլևս հնրավորություն չունեն լինել ժողովրդավար կամ կատարել ժողովրդավար քայլեր։ Տրամաբանորեն նրանց կողմնակից ես լինել երբեք չեմ կարող....

Իրեն մի ժամանակ միակ ընդիմություն հռչակած, ՀԱԿին նույնպես կողմ չէի այնքան, քանի դեռ նրանք զբաղված էին իրենց կառավարութուն հռչակածների հետ անձնական ռազբիրատներ կազմակերպելով, դրա համար էլ հակադրում էի ԼՏՊի անձին, ինչքան նրանք ՍՍի անձին էին փնովում։ Դա վատ ուղի էր վերջը եղավ այն ինչ եղավ – կուլմինացիան թույն ռազբիրատ Մարտի 1։

Բայց կարծես թե այլևս ռազբիրատը թարգել են ու անիմաստ ժամանակ չեն վատնում այն մարդկանց վրա, ովքեր իրենց էությամբ չեն կարող փոխվել ու իրենք էլ խիստ մեծ գին պիտի վչարեն, որ դրանց փոխեն։ Այդպես էր և սովետի ժամանակ, ոչ մեկ չեր մտածում, որ պիտի գնանք գլուխ ջարդենք սովետական զինվորների հետ, որոնք թատերական հրապարակը արգելափակել, ոչ մեկին ներս չէին թողնում։

Քանի դեռ որոշել են գործ անել – միայն կողմ եմ, այդպիսով նրանք իրենց տեղը Հայաստանյան դաշտում որոշակիացնում են ու արդեն փաստ է, որ ցանկացած կարևոր հարցում հայաստանում նաև արդեն ՀԱԿի հետ են խորհրդակցում, ինչը երկու տարի առաջ չեր – ՀՀՇից ինչ որ կարևոր հարցերում ոչ մեկ չեր ակընկալում կարծիք ԻՆՉ ԱՆԵԼ...

----------

Արիացի (16.03.2009), Սամվել (16.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Անսպասելի քայլ էր... ով ասես մտքովս կանցներ բացի իրանից: Որպես հին շախմատիստ շատ նուրբ քայլ ա կատարել, կարելի ա ասել որակի զոհաբերություն, որը հակառակորդի հաշիվները կարգին խառնած կլինի: Որակի զոհաբերություն է այն առումով, որ առաջին հայացքից նախագահության ձգտող մարդը քաղաքապետի պաշտոնի վրա պետք ա թքած ունենա.. հաշվի առնելով ՀԱԿ-ի ընտրազանգվածը Երևանում ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի լուրջ ա դառնում իշխանությունների համար: Եթե չեմ սխալվում ընտրված քաղաքապետը նշանակում է թաղապետերի, ու եթե ԼՏՊ-ն դառավ քաղաքապետ քաղաքային ինքնակառավարման մարմինները ոտից գլուխ փոխվում են, ու գալիք ընտրությունների ժամանակ Երևանի ձայնը ուր կգնա..? 1.5 միլիոնը Հայաստանի կեսն ա... մի 20-30% էլ որ շրջաններից լինի  հերիք ա որ երգվի "Բարի գիշեր բարեկամներ" երգը:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա քաղաքապետի պաշտոնի քաղաքական կամ ապաքաղաքական լինելուն: Որ Զախարյանը դառավ ՀՀԿ անդամ էդ ինչի չհիշեցին որ քաղաքապետը ապաքաղաքական ֆիգուրա պետք ա լինի? Էլ չասեմ հիմա, որ կուսակցություններով են մասնակցում ընտրության... Եթե քաղաքական չի կուսակցություններն ինչ գործ ունեն ընտրությունների հետ? Էդ էր էդ, մեծամասնականով թող լինեին ընտրությունները;

----------

Արիացի (16.03.2009), Սամվել (16.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Ուրախալի է նման ոգևորություն տեսնելը: Անձամբ ինձ համար չկանխատեսված, բայց խիստ սպասված քայլերից է: Քաղաքական դաշտը առաջիկայում խիստ թեժանալու է,  ինչը լավ է: Ընտրությունները, վստահ եմ, կեղծվելու են մանրակրկիտորեն, բայց անգամ դա չի էական: Հաղթելու՛ ենք: Օյաղանալուց հետո ավելի մանրամասն կգրեմ  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարցադրումդ խիստ միակողմանի է, սև ու սպիտակ, իսկ կյանքը ԳՈՒՆԱՎՈՐ է, նույնիսկ ավելին սևը ու սպիտակը իրականում լրիվ սև չեն ու լրիվ սպիտակ չեն...
> 
> Ես կողմ եմ ԱՐԺԵՔՆԵՐԻ – տվյալ դեպքում ժողովրդավարությանը, ով դրա համար պայքարում է ինձ համար արժեք է ու գովելի։


կյանքը ինքնին սև է կամ սպիտակ: Նույնը քաղաքական դաշտում. այսօր մի բևեռն է սպիտալ, մյուսը՝ սև, վաղը դերերով փոխվում են,,, ուրիշ գույներ չկան

Քո դիրքորոշումը գիտես ինչի է նման? Լավին սպասելուն? Բայց սպասելը անօգուտ է, պետք է ընդառաջ քայլ կատարել:

----------


## Երվանդ

Մի բան հստակ պարզ ա, բոլոր էն մարդիկ որոնք ասում էին, որ Լևոնը իրա առաքելությունը իրականացրեց , ու հեռանում ա քաղաքականությունից, որ ինքը նախագահի աթոռն էր ուզում , չստացվեց հեռանալու է, մի մասը նույնիսկ ասում էի որ իրեն հենց մարտի մեկի բախումներն էին պետք, որպեսզի ՀՀՇ անունը մաքրվի, ներկայիս իշխանությունների սևացման ֆոնին, ու նա իր խնդիրը կատարել ա ու հիմա հեռանում ա, բոլոր էտ մարդիկ հիմա կպապանձվեն :Hands Up:

----------

Ambrosine (16.03.2009), Chuk (16.03.2009), Kuk (16.03.2009), Mephistopheles (16.03.2009), murmushka (16.03.2009), Nareco (16.03.2009), Norton (16.03.2009), Հայկօ (16.03.2009), Մարկիզ (16.03.2009), Նարե (16.03.2009), Տրիբուն (16.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Մի բան հստակ պարզ ա, բոլոր էն մարդիկ որոնք ասում էին, որ Լևոնը իրա առաքելությունը իրականացրեց , ու հեռանում ա քաղաքականությունից, որ ինքը նախագահի աթոռն էր ուզում , չստացվեց հեռանալու է, մի մասը նույնիսկ ասում էի որ իրեն հենց մարտի մեկի բախումներն էին պետք, որպեսզի ՀՀՇ անունը մաքրվի, ներկայիս իշխանությունների սևացման ֆոնին, ու նա իր խնդիրը կատարել ա ու հիմա հեռանում ա, բոլոր էտ մարդիկ հիմա կպապանձվեն


Եր ջան, չեմ կարծում, բարբաջողը միշտ բարբաջանքի նյութ գտնում է, ուղղակի հերթական անգամ ստիպված կլինեն սահմափակվել մերկապարանոց խոսքերով:

----------

Mephistopheles (16.03.2009), Norton (16.03.2009), Մարկիզ (16.03.2009)

----------


## voter

> կյանքը ինքնին սև է կամ սպիտակ: Նույնը քաղաքական դաշտում. այսօր մի բևեռն է սպիտալ, մյուսը՝ սև, վաղը դերերով փոխվում են,,, ուրիշ գույներ չկան
> 
> Քո դիրքորոշումը գիտես ինչի է նման? Լավին սպասելուն? Բայց սպասելը անօգուտ է, պետք է ընդառաջ քայլ կատարել:


Երկու գույնով աշխարհը նկարելը իհարկե հեշտ է բայց դա հանգեցնում է շատ անբացատրելի իրավիճակների ինչը և օրինակ քվանտային ֆիզիկան արդեն հարյուր տարի առաջ – մեր իրականության բազմակողմանիությունը, բացատրել է ու ապացուցել։

Գոյություն չունի միանշանակություն, օրինակ միանշանակ սև կամ միանշանակ սպիտակ գոյություն ունենալ չի կարող, ֆիզիկապես անհընար է – անորոշության գոյությունը անխուսափելի է։

Որոշ առումով, այդ իրականությանը եկել են դեռ դարեր առաջ չինացի փիլիսոփաները ին յանի գաղափարով, որ սևը միարժեք սև չէ ու սպիտակը միառժեք սպիտակ չէ ու մեկը մյուսի ձևափոխվելու ունակություն ունի http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yin_and_yang։

Երկբեվեռ քաղաքական դաշտը սահմանափակ մոտեցման արդյունք է, ինչը օր օրի ամբողջ աշխարհում փոխվում է ու բազմակուսակցությունը անխուսափելի է դառնում։

Ամբողջ եվրոպան այդ փոփոխության առաջ է կանգնած քանի որ բնակչությունը գույներ է պահանջում կանաչներ, կարմիրներ, գազարագույններ և ոչ թե գորշություն։ Հրեաստանում էլ վերջին ընտրությունները ցույց տվեցին, որ երկու ուղղությամբ այլևս անհընար է բնութագրել քաղաքական դաշտը, ժողովուրդը շատ ավելի ուղիներ գիտի, քան սև ու սպիտակ...

Շուտով նաև սահմանափակ ու փոքրոգի անգլիացիներին ու ամերիկացիներին էլ դա կհասնի ու երկու կուսակցությունից բացի նաև այլ բազմաթիվ ուղղությունները կլինեն որոշիչ։

Հայաստանում որպես սովետական կյանքի հետևանք միայն ՄԵԿ կուսակցություն գոյություն ունի, իշխանության – կամ դու դրա մեջ ես կամ ՈՉՆՉՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ես։

Սովետի փլուզումից հետո մի ժամանակ ստեղծվեց իրավիճակ, որ մարդիկ հավատացին, ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է, բայց ցավոք հենց ԼՏՊի ջանքերով վերջում մնաց միակ կուսակցություն  ՀՀՇն, մնացածին բանի տեղ դնող չկար։

Եթե ԼՏՊն կարողանա հիմա վերականգնել հայ ժողովրդի հավատը, որ կարող ես չունենալով պաշտենական պորտֆել լինել երկրում պատկառելի գործիչ, որի ասածից ու արածից շատ բան է կախված, մեծ գործ արված կլինի...

----------

ministr (16.03.2009), Tig (16.03.2009), Արիացի (16.03.2009), Սամվել (16.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

Ժողովուրդ, ասեմ իմ համար շատ անսպասելի քայլ էր: Բայց իրոք շատ ճիշտ բան են մտածել, դզեց  :Hands Up: 
Իմ կարծիքով, եթե արդար ընտրություններ լինեն, որը քիչ հավանական ա, հենց Լևոնն էլ կհաղթի, որովհետև մնացած թեկնածուներից մի գլուխ բարձր ա, ցանկացած տեսանկյունից:
Ափսոս ընտրություններին մասնակցելու իրավունք չունեմ: Դիտորդի կարգավիճակում եմ:

----------

Chuk (16.03.2009), Elmo (16.03.2009), Mephistopheles (16.03.2009), Norton (16.03.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Երկու գույնով աշխարհը նկարելը իհարկե հեշտ է բայց դա հանգեցնում է շատ անբացատրելի իրավիճակների ինչը և օրինակ քվանտային ֆիզիկան արդեն հարյուր տարի առաջ – մեր իրականության բազմակողմանիությունը, բացատրել է ու ապացուցել։


Քվանտային ֆիզիկան գործ չունի քաղաքականությունում
Քաղաքականության հիմքը շահն է, ՇԱՀԸ: Ոչինչ էլ անբացատրելի չէ, կամ այո է, կամ ոչ: Չես կարող քաղաքականության մեջ պատասխանել՝ չգիտեմ: Ձեռնպահ լինել, նշանակում է խաղից դուրս լինել, որովհետև քո ձայնը չունի նշանակություն





> Երկբեվեռ քաղաքական դաշտը սահմանափակ մոտեցման արդյունք է, ինչը օր օրի ամբողջ աշխարհում փոխվում է ու բազմակուսակցությունը անխուսափելի է դառնում։
> 
> Ամբողջ եվրոպան այդ փոփոխության առաջ է կանգնած քանի որ բնակչությունը գույներ է պահանջում կանաչներ, կարմիրներ, գազարագույններ և ոչ թե գորշություն։ Հրեաստանում էլ վերջին ընտրությունները ցույց տվեցին, որ երկու ուղղությամբ այլևս անհընար է բնութագրել քաղաքական դաշտը, ժողովուրդը շատ ավելի ուղիներ գիտի, քան սև ու սպիտակ...
> 
> Շուտով նաև սահմանափակ ու փոքրոգի անգլիացիներին ու ամերիկացիներին էլ դա կհասնի ու երկու կուսակցությունից բացի նաև այլ բազմաթիվ ուղղությունները կլինեն որոշիչ։


Դու սխալ ես պատկերացնում երկկուսակցական ու բազմակուսակցական համակարգերը: Երկկուսակցական չի նշանակում, որ երկրում բացի 2 կուսակցությունից այլ կուսակցություններ չկան. կան, ուղղակի կառավարություն կազմում են 2-ը: Իսկ բազմակուսակցական նշանակում է 2-ից ավել կուսակցությունների մասնակցությունը կառավարությանը: Մեր երկրում հոդված 7-ը ասում է, որ բազմակուսակցություն է. բայց դա իրոք այդպես է? Կուսակցությունների թիվը չի սահմանում բազմակուսակցություն, այլ գաղափարների տարբերությունը: Իսկ մեր մոտ կոջսակցությունները տարբերվում են առաջնորդների անուններով...




> *Հայաստանում որպես սովետական կյանքի հետևանք միայն ՄԵԿ կուսակցություն գոյություն ունի, իշխանության – կամ դու դրա մեջ ես կամ ՈՉՆՉՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ես։*


ճիշտ ես




> Սովետի փլուզումից հետո մի ժամանակ ստեղծվեց իրավիճակ, որ մարդիկ հավատացին, ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է, բայց ցավոք հենց ԼՏՊի ջանքերով վերջում մնաց միակ կուսակցություն  ՀՀՇն, մնացածին բանի տեղ դնող չկար։
> 
> Եթե ԼՏՊն կարողանա հիմա վերականգնել հայ ժողովրդի հավատը, որ կարող ես չունենալով պաշտենական պորտֆել լինել երկրում պատկառելի գործիչ, որի ասածից ու արածից շատ բան է կախված, մեծ գործ արված կլինի...


հիմա էլ Լևոնի ասածից ու արածից շատ բան է կախված, ուղղակի չունի իշխանական լծակներ, բայց շուտով...

հ.գ. այս թեման նվիրված է քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին, չշեղվենք թեմայից
*Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան, մեզ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ*

----------

Norton (16.03.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

անսպասելի ու հիանալի քայլ :Hands Up: 



> Հայեր, ո՞վ մանրամասն գիտի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին երևանցու մասնակցության կարգը, խնդրում եմ ասեք:


Ուղղակի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններ քաղաքացիների կողմից չեն լինելու։ Երևանցիները ընտրելու են ավագանու 65 անդամ համամասնական ընտրակարգով(ընտրելու ենք կուսակցություն կամ կուսակցությունների դաշինք)։ Եթե որևէ կուսակցություն կեսից ավել տեղ զբաղացնի ավագանու կազմում ավտոմատ այդ կուսակցության ցուցակի առաջին հորիզոնականում գտնվողը կդառնա քաղաքապետ։ Եթե 50 տոկոսի շեմը ոչ մի կուսակցություն չհաղթահարի, ավագանու ընտրված 65 անդամները գաղտնի քվեարկությամբ կընտրեն քաղաքապետին առաջադրված թեկնածուներից։

----------

ars83 (19.03.2009), Նարե (16.03.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Չգիտեմ  ես  եմ  սխալվում  թե  իրականում  այդպես  է,  բայց  որ  ԼՏՊ-ն  այդ  ցուցակում  առաջի  համարն  է  դա  դեռ  չի  նշանակում  որ   հաղթանակի  դեպքում  նա  է  դառնալու  քաղաքապետ:  
Այդտեղ  կարծեմ  նույն  հարթությունում  լինում  են  նաև  ուրիշ  ընտրություններ  չգիտեմ  « ավագանիներ  թե  ուրիշ  անուն  էլ  կա»  և  ըստ  հավաքած  ձայների՝  մեծամասնությամբ,  հաղթող  թիմը՝    առաջարկում  և անցկացնումա  իր  քաղաքապետի  թեկնածուին:  
Հիմա  որ  թիմը  կունենա  մեծամասնություն  այդ  ընտրություններից  հետո  նա  էլ  կառաջարկի  իր  թեկնածուին՝  քաղաքապետի  պաշտոնին:
Իմ  կարծիքով  այդպես  է,  կամ  էլ  ես  սխալվում  եմ:
Եթե  կան  այստեղ  մարդիկ  ովքեր  հստակ  գիտեն  թե  ինչպես  է  ընտրվում  քաղաքապետը  խնդրում  եմ  ասեք:

----------


## Սելավի

> անսպասելի ու հիանալի քայլ
> 
> Ուղղակի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններ քաղաքացիների կողմից չեն լինելու։ Երևանցիները ընտրելու են ավագանու 65 անդամ համամասնական ընտրակարգով(ընտրելու ենք կուսակցություն կամ կուսակցությունների դաշինք)։ Եթե որևէ կուսակցություն կեսից ավել տեղ զբաղացնի ավագանու կազմում ավտոմատ այդ կուսակցության ցուցակի առաջին հորիզոնականում գտնվողը կդառնա քաղաքապետ։ Եթե 50 տոկոսի շեմը ոչ մի կուսակցություն չհաղթահարի, ավագանու ընտրված 65 անդամները գաղտնի քվեարկությամբ կընտրեն քաղաքապետին առաջադրված թեկնածուներից։


REAL_ist  ջան  չէի  նկատել  որ  հարցին  հստակ   պատասխանել  էիր:  երբ  վերևում  գրում  էի  կարծիքս,  քո  գրառումը  ինչ  որ  չկար,  չնայած  ժամային  մեծ  տարբերություն  կա  իմ  և  քո  գրառման  մեջ,  սակայն  չէի  նկատել  ու  նույն  հարցն  էի  բարձրացրել:  
Ամեն  դեպքում  արդեն  պարզա  ես  այդքան  էլ  չէի  սխալվել  որ  քաղաքապետի  ընտրությունը  ուրիշ  ձևովա  լինում:

----------


## Rammer

Լևոնը ամենակոմպրոմիսային թեկնածուն է: Հիմա երբ ուզենք միտինգ կենենք, մինչև ընտրությունները :Smile: 
Լևոնի անցնելը համարյա անհավանական է, բայց որ անցավ է....ջաննննննն...միտինգների մշտական ենք վերցնելու  :LOL: 
Շատ հետաքրքիր  է լինելու, թե Լևոնը ինչ անակնկալներ է պատրաստել սրանց համար...

----------

Kuk (16.03.2009), murmushka (16.03.2009), Նարե (16.03.2009)

----------


## Tig

Չնայած նրան, որ ես դեմ եմ եղել Լևոնի ՀՀ  նախագահ դառնալուն, բայց որպես քաղաքապետ կուզենաի տեսնել նրան: Իրոք ճիշտ նախաձեռնություն է: Սա ինչոր հավասարակշռության կարող է բերել իրավիճակը:

----------


## Elmo

Այսինքն ոնց հասկանում եմ կուսակցական ընտրությունների նման ե՞ն լինելու քաղաքապետի ընտրությունները: Քվեաթերթիկի մեջ ի՞նչ է գրված լինելու: Կուսակցությունների անուննե՞ր:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այսինքն ոնց հասկանում եմ կուսակցական ընտրությունների նման ե՞ն լինելու քաղաքապետի ընտրությունները: Քվեաթերթիկի մեջ ի՞նչ է գրված լինելու: Կուսակցությունների անուննե՞ր:


Հա ապեր, կուսակցությունների անուններ, ու յուրաքանչյուր ցուցակի առաջին երեք կամ հինգ անդամների անունները: ԱԺ ընտրությունների համամասնական ցուցակների նման…

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արտակարգ նորություն է Մնում է երևանցիքս հասկանանք, թե ինչ հաղթաթուղթ (կոզր) ունենք, ու ճիշտ խաղանք մեր խաղը: Հայեր, ո՞վ մանրամասն գիտի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին երևանցու մասնակցության կարգը, խնդրում եմ ասեք:





> *ՀՀ ՕՐԵՆՔԸ "ԵՐԵՎԱՆ ՔԱՂԱՔՈՒՄ ՏԵՂԱԿԱՆ ԻՆՔՆԱԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՄԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ"* 
> 
> *Հոդված 13. Ավագանու կազմը, ընտրության կարգը* 
> 1. Ավագանին կազմված է 65 անդամից։ 
> 
> 2. Ավագանին ընտրվում է Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ընտրական օրենսգրքով սահմանված կարգով: 
> 
> *Հոդված 44. Քաղաքապետի ընտրության անցկացումը* 
> 
> ...


Մենք ավագանի ենք ընտրելու ՝կուսակցական ցուցակներով: 

Այս օրենքով սահմանված կարգով, տեսականորեն հնարավոր է, որ ՀԱԿ+Ժառանգություն հավաքեն 45%, ԲՀԿ, ՕԵԿ, ՀՀԿ առանձին առանձին են գնում ընտրություններին, բայց բոլորի ձայները միասին կազմի 55%:  ԲՀԿ, ՕԵԿ, ՀՀԿ միասին առաջարկեն մեկ թեկնածու, բնականաբար Չոռնիին: Անցկացվի փակ գաղտնի քվեարկություն ու Չոռնին դառնա քաղաքապետ: 

*Բայց, իմ կարծիքով ստեղ կարևորը նա չէ, թե արդյքունում ով է դառնալու քաղաքապետ; Կարևորը ողջ ընտրական գործընթացն է:* Լևոնի թեկնածությունը առանձնահատուկ թեժություն է մտցնում գործընթացի մեջ, ու նորից Լևոնը իր մի քայլով խառնեց իշխանությունների բոլոր խաղաքարտերը: Իշխանությունենրը պանիկա մեջ են, ու այդ հոգեվիճակում, նրանց սխալներ թույ տալու հավանականությունը կտրուկ մեծանում է: 

Գրազ կգամ, որ բացի հիմնական ուժերից - ՀԱԿ, Ժառանգություն, ՕԵԿ, ՀՀԿ, ԲՀԿ - ընտրություններին մասնակցելու են մանր մունր երաժշտական գործիքներ, գոնե մի 10% ձայն փոշիացնելու համար: Տիգրան Կարապետյանն արդեն նաղդ կա: Սպասենք մյուս կլիենտներին, որ Հ1 էկրանից մեզ էլի մութ ու ցուրտ տարիների մասին պատմեն, ու գովերգեն վերջին տարիներին Երևանում գենոցիդի ենթարկված այգիներն ու գերեզմանոց հիշեցնող Հյուսիսային Պողոտան:

----------

ars83 (19.03.2009), Chuk (16.03.2009), Mephistopheles (16.03.2009), Norton (16.03.2009), Արիացի (16.03.2009), Սամվել (16.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Հա ապեր, կուսակցությունների անուններ, ու յուրաքանչյուր ցուցակի առաջին երեք կամ հինգ անդամների անունները: ԱԺ ընտրությունների համամասնական ցուցակների նման…


Այսինքն , որպեսզի Լևոնը հաղթի, պետք ա , որ Հանրապետականը պարտվի:  :Think:

----------


## Արիացի

> Հա ապեր, կուսակցությունների անուններ, ու յուրաքանչյուր ցուցակի առաջին երեք կամ հինգ անդամների անունները: ԱԺ ընտրությունների համամասնական ցուցակների նման…


Բայց հեչ դուրս չեկավ ընտրությունների էս կարգը: Երևանի քաղաքապետարանն էլ հո ազգային ժողովի նման օրենսդրական կառույց չի, որ ընտրենք պատգամավորներին, իսկ իրանք էլ ընտրեն նախագահին: Ամեն դեպքում, իմ կարծիքով, քաղաքապետը պտի ընտրվի ժողովրդի կողմից և ոչ թե ինչ-որ կուսակցություններ: Բայց դե էլի լավա, որ գոնե ընտրություններ կան, թե չէ նշանակումը ընդհանրապես հիմարություն էր:

----------

Tig (16.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Բայց հեչ դուրս չեկավ ընտրությունների էս կարգը: Երևանի քաղաքապետարանն էլ հո ազգային ժողովի նման օրենսդրական կառույց չի, որ ընտրենք պատգամավորներին, իսկ իրանք էլ ընտրեն նախագահին: Ամեն դեպքում, իմ կարծիքով, քաղաքապետը պտի ընտրվի ժողովրդի կողմից և ոչ թե ինչ-որ կուսակցություններ: Բայց դե էլի լավա, որ գոնե ընտրություններ կան, թե չէ նշանակումը ընդհանրապես հիմարություն էր:


Էլի ժողովուրդն ա ընտրում, բայց անուղղակի ընտրությունների միջոցով: Սկզբունքային տարբերություն չկա; Երկրներ կան (պառլամենտական կառավարման համակարգով), որտեղ երկրի նախագահին էլ են այդպես ընտրում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այսինքն , որպեսզի Լևոնը հաղթի, պետք ա , որ Հանրապետականը պարտվի:


Որպեսզի Լևոնը հաղթի, ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի հավաքի 50%+1:

----------

Արիացի (16.03.2009)

----------


## Արիացի

> Էլի ժողովուրդն ա ընտրում, բայց անուղղակի ընտրությունների միջոցով: Սկզբունքային տարբերություն չկա; Երկրներ կան (պառլամենտական կառավարման համակարգով), որտեղ երկրի նախագահին էլ են այդպես ընտրում:


Հա, ճիշտ ես, բայց իմ կարծիքով նման պրինցիպյալ տարբերություն Հայաստանի տարբեր քաղաքների միջև չպիտի լինի: Երևանն էլ նույն ձևի քաղաք ա, ոնց որ ասենք Վանաձորը կամ Գորիսը: Ուղղակի մի քիչ մեծ ա  :Smile:  : Ու չեմ հասկանում ինչ իմաստ ունի ընտրակարգերի տարբերությունը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երևանի քաղաքապետարանն էլ հո ազգային ժողովի նման օրենսդրական կառույց չի


 Ավագանին Երևանի համար համարյա նույն բանն ա, ինչ-որ ԱԺ-ն ՀՀ համար: Մանր մունր տարբերություններով:

----------


## Արիացի

> Որպեսզի Լևոնը հաղթի, ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի հավաքի 50%+1:


Իմ կարծիքով նման ֆորմատով ընտրակարգի դեպքում Լևոնի շանսերը ընտրվելու փոքրանում են, որովհետև 50% դժվար հավաքի ՀԱԿը, իսկ հակառակ դեպքում իշխանական ուժերը կհամախմբվեն ու մի թեկնածուի կանցկացնեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում հենց Լևոնի մասնակցությունը ՀԱԿ-ի ընտրվողների քանակը մինիմում կկրկնապատկի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա, ճիշտ ես, բայց իմ կարծիքով նման պրինցիպյալ տարբերություն Հայաստանի տարբեր քաղաքների միջև չպիտի լինի: Երևանն էլ նույն ձևի քաղաք ա, ոնց որ ասենք Վանաձորը կամ Գորիսը: Ուղղակի մի քիչ մեծ ա  : Ու չեմ հասկանում ինչ իմաստ ունի ընտրակարգերի տարբերությունը:


Տրամաբանական է:

Հենց նրա համար, որ Երևանի ուղղակի ընտրությունների միջոցով ընտրված քաղաքապետը ավտոմատ չդառնա երկրի ուղղակի ընտրությունների միջոցով ընտրված նախագահին: 

Ընտրության նման ձևը, ու Երևանի մասին օրենքի մի քանի այլ դրույթներ, հնարավորություն են տալիս կառավարությանն ու նախագահականին ազդեցության լծակներ ունենալ քաղաքապետի վրա: Օրենքն ընդունվել գործող ԱԺ կողմից, գրվել է նախագահականում, 2008- դեկտեմբերին: Իրանք էլ էշ չեն, հասկանում են, որ Երևանը երկրի կեսն ա, ու ուղղակի ընտրություններով ընտրված քաղաքապետը դուբլ նախագահ կդառնա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ կարծիքով նման ֆորմատով ընտրակարգի դեպքում Լևոնի շանսերը ընտրվելու փոքրանում են, որովհետև 50% դժվար հավաքի ՀԱԿը, իսկ հակառակ դեպքում իշխանական ուժերը կհամախմբվեն ու մի թեկնածուի կանցկացնեն, բայց ամեն դեպքում հենց Լևոնի մասնակցությունը ՀԱԿ-ի ընտրվողների քանակը մինիմում կկրկնապատկի:


Որ ուշադիր կարդաս, ստեղ դրա մասին արդեն գրվել է
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1616912&postcount=33

----------


## Արիացի

> Որ ուշադիր կարդաս, ստեղ դրա մասին արդեն գրվել է
> http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1616912&postcount=33


Հա տեսա, լավ էլ գրել ես  :Hands Up:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հա տեսա, լավ էլ գրել ես


Ապեր, մի բան էլ ասեմ, որ միտքս ավելի հասկանաի լինի:

Թե ով կարող է տեսականորեն դառնալ Երևանի քաղաքապետ,  էական չի:

Երևանի ավագանու ընտրությունների գործոընթացը Լևոնի մասնակցությամբ, կարող է հանգեցնել այնպիսի անկանխատեսելի հետևանքների, որ երկրում նախագահ փոխվի: *Ստեղ պրոցեսն ավելի կարևոր է, քան ակնկալվող արդյունքը:*  

Երևանի մեծ մասը օրենքը չի կարդալու, ու վերլուծություններ անի, թե ինչ հնարավոր զարգացումներ կարող են լինել ընտրություններից հետո: Մարդիկ դուրս են գալու ու էլի պայքարելու են հանուն արդար ընտրությունների: Իսկ հանուն արդարության պայքարը, արդեն գիտեք թե ինչ զարգացումների կարող է բերել: Էլ չեմ ասում այն մասին, որ հիմա ընտրություններն ուղեկցվելու են նաև սոցիալական պահանջներով: Իշխանությունները բոլոր միջոցներով պայքարելու են պայքարի դեմ :Jpit: ) քանի որ նորից ուղղակիորեն վտանգվելու է նրանց կոռմը, կամ կոմբիկոռմը: 

Կարճ ասած *"Լե-վոն, քա-ղա-քա-պետ"* ... չի հնչում, բայց զատո կայֆ ա:

----------

Ariadna (16.03.2009), Chuk (16.03.2009), Kuk (16.03.2009), Mephistopheles (16.03.2009), Norton (16.03.2009), Մարկիզ (16.03.2009), Նարե (16.03.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> 3. Ավագանու խմբակցությունները կարող են իրենց կուսակցության թեկնածուների ցուցակի առաջին հորիզոնականում տեղ զբաղեցրած անձին առաջադրել որպես քաղաքապետի թեկնածու, իսկ եթե վերջինս հրաժարվում է կամ չի համապատասխանում քաղաքապետին առաջադրվող պահանջներին, ապա խմբակցությունը կարող է առաջադրել տվյալ կուսակցության թեկնածուների ցուցակի համապատասխանաբար հաջորդ այն անձին, որը համաձայն է առաջադրվել որպես թեկնածու և *համապատասխանում է քաղաքապետին առաջադրվող պահանջներին:*


Տրիբուն ջան, համապատասխանելը որնա՞, էտ ինչ պահանջներ են չհասկացա , օրենքում ոնց որ չկա;

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, համապատասխանելը որնա՞, էտ ինչ պահանջներ են չհասկացա , օրենքում ոնց որ չկա;


կա, հեսա գտնեմ
ստանդարտ պահանջներ պիտի լինեն... տարիքն էսքան, քաղաքացիություն, ՀՀ-ում ապրած տարիներ, բոյը, քաշը` շորերով ու մերկ;

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, համապատասխանելը որնա՞, էտ ինչ պահանջներ են չհասկացա , օրենքում ոնց որ չկա;


Նայի. 



> *Հոդված 42. Քաղաքապետին ներկայացվող պահանջները* 
> 
> 1. Քաղաքապետ կարող է դառնալ 30 տարին լրացած, Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիություն ունեցող և ավագանու անդամ համարվող այն անձը, որը չունի այլ պետության քաղաքացիություն: 
> 
> 2. Քաղաքապետը չի կարող զբաղվել ձեռնարկատիրական գործունեությամբ, զբաղեցնել այլ պաշտոն պետական կամ տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմիններում կամ առևտրային կազմակերպություններում, կատարել վճարովի այլ աշխատանք, բացի գիտական, մանկավարժական և ստեղծագործական աշխատանքից:


Փաստորեն, բոյի, քաշի ու արտքաին տեսքի մասին բան չկա գրած: Դե իրենք էլ հիմա չեն: Որ տնեց պահանջներ գրեին Չոռնին ոչ մի պահանջի տակ չէր տեղավորվի: Կամ էլ պիտի ուղղակի գրեին, որ Քաղաքապետ կարող են դառնալ բոլոր պրիմատները, ներառյալ գորիլա, շիմպանզե, օրանգուտան:

----------

Աբելյան (16.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (16.03.2009), Նորմարդ (24.03.2009), Սամվել (16.03.2009)

----------


## Rammer

Ինչ որ մեկը հիշում է թե Լևոնը նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ ինչքան ձայն էր հավաքել Երևանում ու ինչքան մարդ էր Երևանում մասնակցել ընտևություններին?

----------


## Հայկօ

2008-ի նախագահական ընտրությունների պաշտոնական արդյունքները Երևանում՝ ըստ elections.am-ի.




> Գրանցված և քվեաթերթիկ ստացած քվեարկության մասնակիցների թիվը, ըստ ստորագրությունների --- 540630
> 
> ԲԱՂԴԱՍԱՐՅԱՆ ԱՐԹՈՒՐ ՎԱՀԱՆԻ ----------------- 69031
> ԳԵՂԱՄՅԱՆ ԱՐՏԱՇԵՍ ՄԱՄԻԿՈՆԻ ----------------- 2872
> ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏՅԱՆ ՏԻԳՐԱՆ ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏԻ ----------------- 4434
> ՀԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՅԱՆ ԱՐԱՄ ՍԵՐԳԵՅԻ ----------------- 1139
> ՀՈՎՀԱՆՆԵՍՅԱՆ ՎԱՀԱՆ ԷԴՈՒԱՐԴԻ --------------- 38370
> ՄԱՆՈՒԿՅԱՆ ՎԱԶԳԵՆ ՄԻՔԱՅԵԼԻ ------------------ 14686
> ՄԵԼԻՔՅԱՆ ԱՐՄԱՆ ՎԱՐԴԱՆԻ ----------------------- 1646
> ...

----------


## Norton

Հաշվի առեք, որ շատ մարդիկ այս իշծանություններից 1 տարում լավ հասցրել են զզվեն:
Էլ չեմ ասում շատ Լևոնին դեմ մարդիկ կան, որ արդեն ասում են , որ կքվերակեն նրա օգտին :Smile: 
Հաղթելու՛ ենք!!! :Smile:

----------

Kuk (16.03.2009), Աբելյան (16.03.2009), Նարե (16.03.2009), Սամվել (16.03.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում էս ընտրակարգի ու սովորական ընտրությունների մեջ: Մեկա ով պետքա Լևոնին կընտրեր կընտրի ՀԱԿ-ին ու ոչ մի տարբերություն :Pardon:

----------


## Rammer

> 2008-ի նախագահական ընտրությունների պաշտոնական արդյունքները Երևանում՝ ըստ elections.am-ի.


Մերսի Հայկօ ջան, աստված թող քեզ մի հատ լավ նոթբուկ տա... :Smile: 

Եթե հիմա Լևոնի ձայներին գումարենք Բ. Արթուրի  ու Բ. Վահանի ձայները կարգին թիվ ա գալիս... :Ok:

----------

Kuk (16.03.2009)

----------


## voter

> Քվանտային ֆիզիկան գործ չունի քաղաքականությունում
> Քաղաքականության հիմքը շահն է, ՇԱՀԸ: Ոչինչ էլ անբացատրելի չէ, կամ այո է, կամ ոչ:


Քվանտային ֆիզիկայի դասընթաց անել չեմ կարող, մի գլուխ նախազգուշացումներ կարող է ստանամ ու իմաստ էլ չունի, դա բարդ է ու եթե այդքան պարզեցումից հետո էլ անհասկանալի մնաց լավ է թարգենք, ով հասկանա կհասկանա...




> Չես կարող քաղաքականության մեջ պատասխանել՝ չգիտեմ: Ձեռնպահ լինել, նշանակում է խաղից դուրս լինել, որովհետև քո ձայնը չունի նշանակություն
> 
> Դու սխալ ես պատկերացնում երկկուսակցական ու բազմակուսակցական համակարգերը: Երկկուսակցական չի նշանակում, որ երկրում բացի 2 կուսակցությունից այլ կուսակցություններ չկան. կան, ուղղակի կառավարություն կազմում են 2-ը: Իսկ բազմակուսակցական նշանակում է 2-ից ավել կուսակցությունների մասնակցությունը կառավարությանը: Մեր երկրում հոդված 7-ը ասում է, որ բազմակուսակցություն է. բայց դա իրոք այդպես է? Կուսակցությունների թիվը չի սահմանում բազմակուսակցություն, այլ գաղափարների տարբերությունը: Իսկ մեր մոտ կոջսակցությունները տարբերվում են առաջնորդների անուններով...


Դու շփոթում ես երկու կարգավիճակները - կառավարություն ու ընդդիմություն, հավատացյալ ու սեկուլյար, կուսակցությունների, ուղղությունների, դավանվող արժեքների հետ։

Կարգավիճակ կարող է ձեռք բերել այս կամ այն կուսակցությունը, դավանանքը, բայց դրանից չի հետևում, որ կա միայն երկու կուսակցություն - ի դեպ ես նման երկիր չգիտեմ, բացի տոտալիտարներից, որտեղ երկկուսակցական համակարգ լինի...

Աբողջ հարցը նրանում է, թե ժողովրդի համար օրինակ Անգլիայում կամ ԱՄՆում, երկու կուսակցությունից ու նրանց կողմից փափագվող արժեքներից բացի ոչ մեկի չեն տեսնում կառավարությունում։ Մնացած եվրոպան արդեն գնում է նրան, որ առանց բազմակուսակցական կոալիցիաների ոչ մի կառավարություն լինել չի կարող։ Այսինքն ժողովրդի համար երպես ղեկավարություն համարվում են ընդունելի ոչ միայն դեմոկրատներն կամ պահպանողականները, այլ նաև կանաչները, հիպպիները ևյլն...





> հիմա էլ Լևոնի ասածից ու արածից շատ բան է կախված, ուղղակի չունի իշխանական լծակներ, բայց շուտով...
> 
> հ.գ. այս թեման նվիրված է քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին, չշեղվենք թեմայից
> *Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան, մեզ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿ*


Ես զարմանում եմ ինչքան քիչ էք դուք ինքներդ հավատում ԼՏՊի որպես քաղաքական գործիչ լինելու արժեքին ու անընդհատ մտմտում եք, թե իրան իշխանական լծակ է պետք, որ ունենա թե չե բան չի կարա անի...

Հենց դա է ցանկանում ԼՏՊն ապացուցել, որ անկախ իշխանական փաստաթուղթ ունենալու լծակներ կարելի է ունենալ ու շատ բան փոխել։

Հուսամ գոնէ իր կողմնակիցներին կհամոզի, որ Հայաստանի համար լավ բան անելու համար ՊԱՐՏԻՅՆԻ ԲԻԼԵՏ ունենալ պետք չի....

----------

Սամվել (16.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Ես զարմանում եմ ինչքան քիչ էք դուք ինքներդ հավատում ԼՏՊի որպես քաղաքական գործիչ լինելու արժեքին ու անընդհատ մտմտում եք, թե իրան իշխանական լծակ է պետք, որ ունենա թե չե բան չի կարա անի...
> 
> Հենց դա է ցանկանում ԼՏՊն ապացուցել, որ անկախ իշխանական փաստաթուղթ ունենալու լծակներ կարելի է ունենալ ու շատ բան փոխել։
> 
> Հուսամ գոնէ իր կողմնակիցներին կհամոզի, որ Հայաստանի համար լավ բան անելու համար ՊԱՐՏԻՅՆԻ ԲԻԼԵՏ ունենալ պետք չի....


Լևոնն արդեն շատ բան ա արել Հ.Հ.-ում էս մեկ տարվա ընթացքում` առանց որևէ պաշտոն ունենալու, քան որևէ այլ քաղաքական գործիչ: Իսկ պաշտոն ունենալու դեպքում, իհարկե, կկարողանա անել անհամեմատ ավելի շատ:

----------


## voter

> Լևոնն արդեն շատ բան ա արել Հ.Հ.-ում էս մեկ տարվա ընթացքում` առանց որևէ պաշտոն ունենալու, քան որևէ այլ քաղաքական գործիչ: Իսկ պաշտոն ունենալու դեպքում, իհարկե, կկարողանա անել անհամեմատ ավելի շատ:


Լավ է այդպես էլ պետք է շարունակել...

Պաշտոնը միջոց է, որը նույնիսկ ի օգտագործում է տրվում նրան, ով անելիք ունի, դրա համար պաշտոնը կարելի է նաև չունենալ...

Պարզ օրնակով ասեմ 1994ին երբ ՏԻՄ ընտրություններում կայարանում ժողովրդի իմ ծանոթ, ձայները հավաքած ու հարգանք վայելող ինտելիգենտ թեկնածուն չանցավ այլ դրեցին նկարեցին մի դաշնակ մորուքավորի, ետ մորուքավորը վազեվազ եկավ իր ՊԱՐՏԻՅՆԻ բիլետը ու հնարավորությունները առաջարկեց ինտելիգենտին, որ ապե արի դու ասա ինչ անեմ անեմ...

Նույնպես էլ հիմա ցուցվանգի մեջ գտնվող տնտեսական ու դիվանագիտական պաշտոնավորները մեկ է ականջ են դնում թե ՀԱԿն ու մյուս գործիչները ինչ են ասում, ոնց հարցերը լուծեն ու այդպես էլ անում են, բայց պարզ է մեղա չեն գալիս։

Ազգանվեր գործիչի համար կարևոր չի, որ վերջում ասեն որ ինքն է արել, կարևորը արվի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե հիմա Լևոնի ձայներին գումարենք Բ. Արթուրի ու Բ. Վահանի ձայները կարգին թիվ ա գալիս...


Սերժից էլ ձայները լրիվ հանենք .......... վաբշե կայֆա

----------

Աբելյան (16.03.2009), Նարե (16.03.2009), Սամվել (16.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պարզ օրնակով ասեմ 1994ին երբ ՏԻՄ ընտրություններում կայարանում ժողովրդի իմ ծանոթ, ձայները հավաքած ու հարգանք վայելող ինտելիգենտ թեկնածուն չանցավ այլ դրեցին նկարեցին մի դաշնակ մորուքավորի, ետ մորուքավորը վազեվազ եկավ իր ՊԱՐՏԻՅՆԻ բիլետը ու հնարավորությունները առաջարկեց ինտելիգենտին, որ ապե արի դու ասա ինչ անեմ անեմ...





> Ազգանվեր գործիչի համար կարևոր չի, որ վերջում ասեն որ ինքն է արել, կարևորը արվի...


Վոթեր ջան, հիմա կարճ կարաս ասես ինչ ես առաջարկում, որ Չոռնի Գագոն դառնա քաղաքապետ, Լևոնն էլ գնա մոտը խորհրդական կամ օգնական աշխատի ու ասի ինչը ոնց ա պետք անել, որ դառնա ազգանվեր գործիչ, ապեր ????

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դու շփոթում ես երկու կարգավիճակները - կառավարություն ու ընդդիմություն, հավատացյալ ու սեկուլյար, կուսակցությունների, ուղղությունների, դավանվող արժեքների հետ։


Վոթեր ջան, բարդ-բարդ բաներ ես ասում հետևիցդ չենք հասցնում, ընկեր - սեկույլար, պերպենդիկուլյար .. ավելի պարզ, ավելի հասկանալի, փլիզ .. 

Ընկեր, հայությունը էս վերջին մի քանի ընտրություններով թարմություն ա մտցրել Դարվինի էվոլյուցիոն տեսության մեջ: Սաղ աշխարհը կապիկից հասել ա քաղաքակրթության, մենք քաղաքակրթությունից հետ ենք գնում կապիկ: Դու եկել ես ստեղ սեկուլյարիզացիա ես անում: 

Ընգեր, ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ ա, մենք կապիկ չենք ուզում, անկախ ազգանվիրությունից: Թող հանգիստ Երևանի քաղաքապետ ընտրենք, մարդ ենք էլի:

----------

Kuk (16.03.2009), Երվանդ (16.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Էս էլ սենց 




> Մայիսի 31-ին կայանալիք Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի ցուցակում երկրորդ համարն է լինելու ՀԺԿ առաջնորդ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը։ Այս մասին այսօր մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ հայտարարել է ՀԱԿ համակարգող Լևոն Զուրաբյանը։ Հիշեցնենք, որ համաձայն Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի՝ երեկ տարածած հաղորդագրության՝ ՀԱԿ–ի ցուցակը կգլխավորի ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը։


Tert.am

----------


## ministr

> Գրանցված և քվեաթերթիկ ստացած քվեարկության մասնակիցների թիվը, ըստ ստորագրությունների --- 540630
> 
> ԲԱՂԴԱՍԱՐՅԱՆ ԱՐԹՈՒՐ ՎԱՀԱՆԻ ----------------- 69031
> ԳԵՂԱՄՅԱՆ ԱՐՏԱՇԵՍ ՄԱՄԻԿՈՆԻ ----------------- 2872
> ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏՅԱՆ ՏԻԳՐԱՆ ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏԻ ----------------- 4434
> ՀԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՅԱՆ ԱՐԱՄ ՍԵՐԳԵՅԻ ----------------- 1139
> ՀՈՎՀԱՆՆԵՍՅԱՆ ՎԱՀԱՆ ԷԴՈՒԱՐԴԻ --------------- 38370
> ՄԱՆՈՒԿՅԱՆ ՎԱԶԳԵՆ ՄԻՔԱՅԵԼԻ ------------------ 14686
> ՄԵԼԻՔՅԱՆ ԱՐՄԱՆ ՎԱՐԴԱՆԻ ----------------------- 1646
> ...


Բաղդասարյանի, Մանուկյանի ու Հովհաննիսյանի ձայներից մի ահագին կարող են գնալ ԼՏՊ-ի օգտին` հաշվի առնելով նրանց վարքագիծը նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ (մանավանդ առաջինի ու վերջինի): Եթե համարենք որ կեղծելու են մոտավորապես նույն տեմպերով, ապա ՀՀԿ-ն ավելի քիչ ձայն կհավաքի, որովհետև էս մի տարում առանձնապես դրական փոփոխություններ չեն եղել, դրամ-դոլար սեռական հարաբերությունն ել մյուս կողմից:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> *Բաղդասարյանի, Մանուկյանի ու Հովհաննիսյանի* ձայներից մի ահագին կարող են գնալ ԼՏՊ-ի օգտին` հաշվի առնելով նրանց վարքագիծը նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ (մանավանդ առաջինի ու վերջինի): Եթե համարենք որ կեղծելու են մոտավորապես նույն տեմպերով, ապա ՀՀԿ-ն ավելի քիչ ձայն կհավաքի, որովհետև էս մի տարում առանձնապես դրական փոփոխություններ չեն եղել, դրամ-դոլար սեռական հարաբերությունն ել մյուս կողմից:


Էական տարբերություն էս երեքի մեջ չկա, բայց Հովհաննիսյանն էն գլխից մի քիչ պրինցիպ-բաներ խաղում, դաշնակների ցուցակը գլխավորելուց էլ հրաժարվել է/ինչ ա, որ ամոթ ա Չյոռնիին կրվելը/: Ախքը դե, ախքն ա/լավ չաղացել ա, թշերը լցվել են/: Վազգենն էլ էն օրը խելոք-խելոք, գլուխը տմբտմբացնելով, հանրային պալատի շեֆ էր դառնում չընտրվածի մոտ… :LOL:  Ոնց պայթեցրին, կարգին գործիչ էր…
Ժամանակը բուժում է բոլոր վերքերը… :LOL:

----------

Kuk (16.03.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

ինձ թվումա Լևոնը նպատակ չունի քաղաքապետ դառնա, ուղղակի ցուցակը գլխավորելը ՀԱԿ–ի հաղթանակի շանսերը կբարձրացնի, իսկ եթե հաղթանակը տեղի ունենա ամենայն հավանականությամբ կհրաժարվի ու քաղաքապետը կընտրվի ավագանու գաղտնի քվեարկությամբ, որտեղ արդեն ՀԱԿ–ը մեծամասնություն կազմելով իր թեկանածույին կընտրի քաղաքապետ

----------

Աբելյան (16.03.2009), Սամվել (16.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ընդդիմության՝ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի մասնակցությունը քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին հստակ ուղերձ է հայ հասարակությանը, որ Երևանի ընտրությունները չեն լինելու սովորական ընտրություններ։ Այս մասին այսօր «Հայացք» ակումբում հրավիրված ասուլիսի ժամանակ հայտարարել է ՀԱԿ համակարգող Լևոն Զուրաբյանն ու հավելել, որ իրենք այս ընտրությունները չեն դիտարկում որպես Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններ, այլ հաշվի առնելով Երևանի կշիռն ու դերը, վստահ է, որ Երևանի հաղթանակով Համաժողովրդական շարժման համար կստեղծվեն բոլոր հիմքերը՝ քաղաքական ավելի նպաստավոր պայմաններում պայքարը շարունակելու համար։
> 
> Ի՞նչ նպատակ ուներ Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանին ցուցակի առաջին հորիզոնականում ընդգրկելը, ցանկանում էի՞ք ընտրազանգվածին գրավել, թե իսկապես հաղթանակի դեպքում առաջին նախագահը պատրաստվում է աշխատել քաղաքապետ Tert.am–ի հարցին Լևոն Զուրաբյանը պատասխանել է.
> 
> «Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի ընդգրկումը որպես առաջինը ցուցակում նախ և առաջ ընդգծում է մեր վճռականությունը, ընդգծում է, թե ինչ նշանակություն ենք մենք տալիս այս ընտրություններին, որ մենք իրականում սա համարում ենք համապետական ընտրություններ, իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է Տեր–Պետրոսյանը կաշխատի քաղաքապետ , թե չէ,* Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանը քաղաքապետ կաշխատի ուղիղ այնքան ժամանակ, ինչքան պետք է երկրում սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնելու, երկրում ժողովրդավարությունը վերականգնելու համար*»։
> 
> ՀԱԿ համակարգող Լևոն Զուրաբյանն ու առաջին նախագահի մամուլի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը հանդիպման ժամանակ շեշտել են, թե քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին իրենք շատ մարտական են տրամադրված։ «Սրանք չեն լինելու սովորական ընտրություններ, այլ լինելու է նախագահական ընտրությունների երկրորդ ռաունդը»,– ասել է Լևոն Զուրաբյանը։ Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի մամուլի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանն էլ նկատել է, թե այս ընտրություններում իշխանությունների ուղերձը հստակ է, այն է՝ իշխանական բոլոր օղակները քրեականացվելու են, ինչին, մամուլի խոսնակի համոզմամբ, ժողովուրդը «ոչ» կասի։
> ՀԱԿ համակարգողը համոզմունք է հայտնել, որ իրենք որևէ կասկած չունեն, որ եթե իշխանությունները չկեղծեն ընտրությունները, Համաժողովրդական շարժումը կտոնի փայլուն հաղթանակ։
> 
> Լևոն Զուրաբյանը նաև նկատել է, որ իրենց պայքարը քաղաքապետի պաշտոնի համար չէ, այլ այս «ավազակապետական» համակարգի դեմ է։ Արման Մուսինյանն էլ հավելել է, որ առաջին նախագահը ցանկացած առաքելություն կստանձնի, որը սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնելու հնարավորություն կընձեռի։


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

----------


## Kuk

> *ՄԻԹԵ ՀԱՆԳԻՍՏ Է ԳԱԼՈՒՍՏ ՍԱՀԱԿՅԱՆԸ*
> 
> ՀՀԿ խորհրդարանի խմբակցության ղեկավար Գալուստ Սահակյանը, մեկնաբանելով Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջադրումը քաղաքապետի թեկնածու, հայտարարել է, թե դրանում չի տեսնում ոչ մի առանձնահատուկ բան: Ռեգնումի թղթակցի հետ զրույցում Գալուստ Սահակյանը նշել է, որ եթե նույնիսկ ընդդիմության թեկնածուն Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը չլիներ, միեւնույն է, իրավիճակը չէր փոխվի, քանի որ ընդդիմության թիկունքում բոլոր դեպքերում Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է:
> 
> “Ինձ արդեն սկսում է վիրավորել իրավիճակը, երբ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին համարում են պետության ինչ որ չարիք, իսկ նրա համախոհներին ինչ որ սելջուկների թիմի: Սա ընդամենը Ավագանու *սովորական ընտրություններ են*, *կլինի սովորական պայքար* եւ *սովորական մրցակցություն*, եթե, իհարկե, *այս անգամ ամեն ինչ ընթանա առանց արտաքին ուժերի ցուցումների*”, հայտարարել է Գալուստ Սահակյանը: Միեւնույն ժամանակ, Գալուստ Սահակյանը հայտարարել է, թե իր կարծիքով լավ կլիներ, որ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը վերադառնար առաջին նախագահի իր պատվանդանին, ինչը, Գալուստ Սահակյանի կարծիքով, կնպաստեր երկրում հավասարակշռության վերականգնմանը:


Լրագիր

Էս ինչ կցկտուր արտահայտություններ են` հակասություններով լի: Սովորոկան ընտրություններ են, սովորական պայքար է, սովորական մրցակցություն է, բայց լավ կլինի, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը վերադառնար առաջին նախագահի իր պատվանդանին, որպեսզի երկրում հավասարակշռվածությունը վերականգնվի: Եթե ամեն ինչ սովորական ա, էլ ի՞նչ հավասարակշռվածություն: Երևի Գալուստ ձյաձյան ուզում ա ասի` Լևոն ջան, լուրջ մարդ ես, ի՞նչ ես խելքդ տվել մեզ` թափթփուկներիս ու բանդիտներիս, ՀՀՇ-ի Գևորիկին դիր թեկնածու, ձեռներդ լվա, քաշվի ղրաղ, մենք մեր համար մրցենք էլի` հավասարներով:
Բա «արտաքին ուժերը»: Էս արդեն ուրիշ աաա :LOL:  Տեսնես ի՞նչ արտաքին ուժերի մասին ա խոսում էս մարդը:

----------

Norton (16.03.2009), Մարկիզ (16.03.2009), Սամվել (16.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Հզոր քայլ էր...  եթե Չկեղծվվի ՀԱԿը մի 60 տոկոս պետքա հավաքի մինիմում... 

Բայց դե սենց դժվարանումա վիճակը  :Sad:

----------


## Elmo

> Հզոր քայլ էր...  եթե Չկեղծվվի ՀԱԿը մի 60 տոկոս պետքա հավաքի մինիմում... 
> 
> Բայց դե սենց դժվարանումա վիճակը


Վստահված անձաց չծեծեն, 5000 դրամ չբաժանեն, կարուսել չանեն, լցոնում չանեն , դիտորդներին չահաբեկեն/կաշառեն, ժողովրդին չահաբեկեն, բաց ընտրություններ չանցկացնեն՝ մի 80 տոկոս կհավաքի, եթե ոչ ավել:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վստահված անձաց չծեծեն, 5000 դրամ չբաժանեն, կարուսել չանեն, լցոնում չանեն , դիտորդներին չահաբեկեն/կաշառեն, ժողովրդին չահաբեկեն, բաց ընտրություններ չանցկացնեն՝ մի 80 տոկոս կհավաքի, եթե ոչ ավել:


Ես արդեն պատկերացնում եմ մեր մոտերը ինչա կատարվելու...  :Xeloq: 

Բեգլարյանը կողքի շենքիցա   :Blush:

----------


## Elmo

> ՀՀՇ-ի Գևորիկին դիր թեկնածու, ձեռներդ լվա, քաշվի ղրաղ


Գևորիկը ո՞վ ա  :Blush:

----------


## Մարկիզ

ՀՀՇ -ի Գևորիկն այն մարդն է, ում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ուղարկում էր մարտի մեկի նոր ձևավորվող հանձնաժողով…  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> ՀՀՇ -ի Գևորիկն այն մարդն է, ում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ուղարկում էր մարտի մեկի նոր ձևավորվող հանձնաժողով…


Ինքը իրական կերպար ա՞, թե՞ հորինված:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հզոր քայլ էր...  եթե Չկեղծվվի ՀԱԿը մի 60 տոկոս պետքա հավաքի մինիմում... 
> 
> Բայց դե սենց դժվարանումա վիճակը


հուսով եմ էս անգամ Բեգլարյանի օգտին չես քվեարկի :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ինքը իրական կերպար ա՞, թե՞ հորինված:


Դե ասում են իրականում կա նման մարդ:

----------


## Սամվել

> հուսով եմ էս անգամ Բեգլարյանի օգտին չես քվեարկի


Հուսով եմ դու տենում ես Զուրաբյանի ու Լևոնը տարբերությունը... չնայած կասկածում եմ  :Think:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Հուսով եմ դու տենում ես Զուրաբյանի ու Լևոնը տարբերությունը... չնայած կասկածում եմ


մեկ ա Լևոնը որ ընտրվեց, Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանն ա դառնալու

----------


## Սամվել

> մեկ ա Լևոնը որ ընտրվեց, Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանն ա դառնալու


Էտ գուշակու՞մ ես.. թե՞ ենթադրում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինքը իրական կերպար ա՞, թե՞ հորինված:


Իրական կերպար ա, Էլմո ջան, գիժ բոմժ ա, ածականն էլ ՀՀՇ-ի Գևորիկ :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Էտ գուշակու՞մ ես.. թե՞ ենթադրում


իմ կարծիքով Լևոնը չի ուզենա քաղաքապետի պաշտոն զբաղեցնի


իմիջայլոց, որ քաղաքապետը ՀԱԿ-ից եղավ, երբ ուզենք կարանք միտինգ անենք

----------


## Chuk

> իմ կարծիքով Լևոնը չի ուզենա քաղաքապետի պաշտոն զբաղեցնի
> 
> 
> իմիջայլոց, որ քաղաքապետը ՀԱԿ-ից եղավ, երբ ուզենք կարանք միտինգ անենք


Ծանոթացի Լևոն Զուրաբյանի ու Արման Մուսինյանի էսօրվա ասուլիսին, պարզ ասեցին,  որ էդ մարդը պատրաստ ա ցանկացած գործ անի՝ ժողովրդավարության տարածմանը նպաստելու, երկիրը նորմալ վիճակի բերելու համար: Չէ, սաղս մեզ Նոստրադամուսի տեղ ենք դնում...

----------

Norton (17.03.2009), Սամվել (17.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> իմ կարծիքով Լևոնը չի ուզենա քաղաքապետի պաշտոն զբաղեցնի
> 
> 
> իմիջայլոց, որ քաղաքապետը ՀԱԿ-ից եղավ, երբ ուզենք կարանք միտինգ անենք


Հայկ ջան ուրեմն գրառում անելուց առաջ գրի «իմ կարծիքով», որ հետո էդ գրառումդ չդառնա անտեղի քննարկման առարկա: Հետո էլ Երևանի քաղաքապետի պաշտոնը լուրջ պաշտոն ա:

----------

murmushka (17.03.2009), Աբելյան (17.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> իմիջայլոց, որ քաղաքապետը ՀԱԿ-ից եղավ, երբ ուզենք կարանք միտինգ անենք


Հայկո ջան, դու որ գրառումներ ես անում, ապեր, գրել վերջացնելուց հետո, միշտ գրածդ առաջին տողը ջնջի, քո մոտ երկրորդ տողից միշտ ավելի լավ  ա ստացվում

----------

murmushka (17.03.2009), Norton (17.03.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> իմ կարծիքով Լևոնը չի ուզենա քաղաքապետի պաշտոն զբաղեցնի
> 
> 
> իմիջայլոց, որ քաղաքապետը ՀԱԿ-ից եղավ, երբ ուզենք կարանք միտինգ անենք


Չես կարա ասես :Jpit: , մեկել տեսար չթողին :Cool:

----------


## Սամվել

> Չես կարա ասես, մեկել տեսար չթողին


Տնեցի՞ք  :Blush:

----------

Morpheus_NS (17.03.2009), Հայկօ (17.03.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

ԺԱՌԱՆԳՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՄԵՐԺԵԼ Է ՀԱԿ-ԻՆ 
Երեկ ուշ երեկոյան տեղի է ունեցել Ժառանգություն կուսակցության վարչության նիստը, որը մերժել է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի առաջարկը` Երեւանի քաղաքապետի առաջիկա ընտրությանը միասնական ցուցակով գնալու մասին: Ժառանգությունը դեռ որոշում չի կայացրել քաղաքապետի ընտրությանն իր մասնակցության ֆորմատի մասին: 

Ըստ lragir.am -ի

----------


## Վիշապ

> ԺԱՌԱՆԳՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՄԵՐԺԵԼ Է ՀԱԿ-ԻՆ 
> Երեկ ուշ երեկոյան տեղի է ունեցել Ժառանգություն կուսակցության վարչության նիստը, որը մերժել է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի առաջարկը` Երեւանի քաղաքապետի առաջիկա ընտրությանը միասնական ցուցակով գնալու մասին: Ժառանգությունը դեռ որոշում չի կայացրել քաղաքապետի ընտրությանն իր մասնակցության ֆորմատի մասին: 
> 
> Ըստ lragir.am -ի


Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին վաղուց կարելի էր մականուն կպցնել՝ ՏՈՌՄՈՒԶ։

----------

Ahik (17.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ԺԱՌԱՆԳՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՄԵՐԺԵԼ Է ՀԱԿ-ԻՆ 
> Երեկ ուշ երեկոյան տեղի է ունեցել Ժառանգություն կուսակցության վարչության նիստը, որը մերժել է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի առաջարկը` Երեւանի քաղաքապետի առաջիկա ընտրությանը միասնական ցուցակով գնալու մասին: Ժառանգությունը դեռ որոշում չի կայացրել քաղաքապետի ընտրությանն իր մասնակցության ֆորմատի մասին: 
> 
> Ըստ lragir.am -ի


հետաքրքիր է ի՞նչ է դրա ուզածը… ինչի՞ են ուզում հասնել… չլինի՞ երրորդ ուժն են ուզում դառնալ… չեմ զարմանա եթե վաղը մտնեն "հանրային խորհրդի" կազմի մեջ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հետաքրքիր է ի՞նչ է դրա ուզածը… ինչի՞ են ուզում հասնել… չլինի՞ երրորդ ուժն են ուզում դառնալ… չեմ զարմանա եթե վաղը մտնեն "հանրային խորհրդի" կազմի մեջ


Չէ եղբայր, ուղղակի Ժառանգությունը նախընտրական գռդոնի սեզոնը պաշտոնապես հայտարարեց բացված: 

Բայց այս անգամ նրանք լավ չեն հաշվարկել: Կրիզիս ա, պահանջարկը ընկել ա, ու նախընտրական «նանարներին» էլ նորմալ գին վճարող կարող ա չլինի: Գումարած գարնանային տաք եղանակը: Երբ տաքերն ընկնում են նանարների հետ սկսում են մրցակցել մինիներով նամուս աղջիկները: Իսկ ժառանգությունը նամուսով աղջկանից ոնց որ կամաց-կամաց ցանկանում է վերածվել հերթական նանարի:

----------

Mephistopheles (17.03.2009), Norton (17.03.2009), Yellow Raven (17.03.2009), Վիշապ (17.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

էս նկարի մեջ մի բան ա պակասում… մի քիչ կիսատ ա… մի հատ ֆիգուրա պակասում ա… կոմպոզիցիան ոնց որ ավարտված չի

----------

Nareco (17.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> *Չորրորդ իշխանություն». Քննարկում են Չոռնի Գագոյի թեկնածությունը վերանայելու հարցը*
> 
> 11:32 • 17.03.09
> 
> Ըստ օրաթերթի տեղեկությունների` իշխանական վերնախավում քննարկվում է Երևանի նորանշանակ քաղաքապետ, ՀՀԿ ցուցակը գլխավորող Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի՝ Չոռնի Գագոյի թեկնածության վերանայման հարցը։
> 
> Քննարկում են Չոռնի Գագոյի թեկնածությունը վերանայելու հարցը
> 
> ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի՝ մայիսի 31-ին կայանալիք քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ցուցակը գլխավորելու փաստը բառացիորեն շոկի մեջ է գցել իշխանություններին։ Հենց այդ է պատճառը, որ իշխանական վերնախավում քննարկվում է Երևանի նորանշանակ քաղաքապետ, ՀՀԿ ցուցակը գլխավորող Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի՝ Չոռնի Գագոյի թեկնածության վերանայման հարցը։
> Ստացվում է, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջադրմամբ խառնվել են իշխանությունների խաղաքարտերը, և հիմա նրանք փորձում են նոր ելքեր փնտրել ստեղծված իրավիճակից։ Ըստ այդմ, մեր աղբյուրների փոխանցմամբ՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանը որոշում է կայացրել իր մոտ հրավիրել կոալիցիոն ուժերին և նրանցից պահանջել մեկտեղել ջանքերը, այլ կերպ ասած՝ ձեռ քաշել սեփական թեկնածուներով քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին մասնակցելու գաղափարից։ Նույն աղբյուրների փախանցմամբ՝ այս սցենարի դեպքում Ազատիչը չի պնդելու Չոռնի Գագոյի թեկնածության վրա՝ առաջարկելով կոալիցիոն ուժերին միասին գտնել այն թեկնածուին, ով նախընտրելի կլինի ՀՀԿ-ի, ԲՀԿ-ի, ՕԵԿ-ի և ՀՅԴ-ի համար...


Tert.am

----------


## Քամի

> Կրիմինալը լվանում է ձեռքերը 
> 
> Մեր տեղեկություններով՝ երեկ Արաբկիրի թաղապետ Ալբերտ Երիցյանն իր մոտ է հրավիրել Արաբկիրի թաղային հեղինակություններին և նրանց հայտարարել, թե իրավիճակը դուրս է գալիս իշխանությունների վերահսկողությունից։ Ա. Երիցյանը նաև հեղինակություններին հորդորել է անել ամեն ինչ քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի հաղթանակն ապահովելու համար։ Կրիմինալը, սակայն, հենց Երիցյանի երեսին շրխկացրել է, թե դա իր կռիվը չէ, իսկ իրենք չեն պատրաստվում խառնվել Տեր-Պետրոսյանի և իշխանությունների կռվին։


թերթ

----------


## ministr

Թե չէ Բեգլարյանի տեղն ում պտի առաջադրեն?  բաղդասարյանին  թե քոչարյանին

----------


## Rammer

> Թե չէ Բեգլարյանի տեղն ում պտի առաջադրեն?  բաղդասարյանին  թե քոչարյանին


Շոկոլադնի զայեցին  :Smile:  կամ գազել գալուստին...

----------


## Elmo

> Շոկոլադնի զայեցին  կամ գազել գալուստին...


Էական չի:
Ես կարծում եմ Լևոնը ուզում ա ցույց տա, որ ես երկրում շուն բռնողների նախագահի ընտրություն էլ լինի, մեկ ա կեղծվելու ա:

----------


## Քամի

> ՀՀԿ-ում լուրջ իրարանցում է սկսվել այն բանից հետո, երբ հայտնի դարձավ, որ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է գլխավորելու Երեւանի քաղաքապետի եւ ավագանու ընտրությունների ցուցակը: Մեր տեղեկություններով` Էրեբունու նախկին թաղապետ Մհեր Սեդրակյանը` Թոխմախի Մհերը, երեկ հայտարարել է, որ ցանկանում է գլխավորել Չոռնի Գագոյի` Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի նախընտրական շտաբը` վրեժ լուծելու համար Տեր-Պետրոսյանից: Սակայն ՀՀԿ-ում այս որոշմանը կտրուկ դեմ են արտահայտվել: Ի դեպ, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջադրման լուրը մեծ անհանգստություն է առաջացրել հատկապես Բեգլարյանի մոտ: Վերջինս մերձավոր շրջապատում հայտարարել է, որ եթե ելք ունենար, ապա կհրաժարվեր ընտրություններին մասնակցելուց, սակայն հիմա ստիպված է խաղի մեջ մտնելու եւ պարտվելու:


ժամանակ

----------


## Chuk

*ՊՐԱՑԵՍ ՊԱՇՈԼ*

Երեւանի քաղաքապետի թեկնածու առաջադրվելու` ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի որոշումը հեշտ չէ մեկնաբանել։ Ոչ այն պատճառով, որ մեկնաբանելու բան չկա. ընդհակառակը` այդ որոշումը այնքան բազմաշերտ է, որ դժվար է այդ շերտերից որեւէ մեկին նախապատվություն տալ։ Այսուհանդերձ, տվյալ պահին առավել կարեւոր է թվում արձանագրումը, որ այս քայլով առաջին նախագահը ցույց տվեց, որ առաջվա նման պահպանում է քաղաքական պայքարի առաջամարտիկի երիտասարդական ավյունը։ Այն, որ նման ընդունակություն կարող էր ունենալ 1988-ի Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, հասկանալի է։ Բայց որ այդ հատկությունը կարող է նույնպիսի ուժգնությամբ առկա լինել երկրի հիմնադիր-նախագահի կոչումը կրող քաղաքական գործչի մոտ, ում քաղաքական կենսագրությանը կարելի է միայն նախանձել, սա արդեն մի փաստ է, որ միայն պատկառանքի տեղիք է տալիս։ Արդյո՞ք անսպասելի էր Տեր-Պետրոսյանի այս որոշումը։ Մեծ հաշվով` ոչ։ Սա մի իրադարձություն էր, որի տեղի ունենալու հույսը թաքնված էր Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի շատ համախոհների մտքերում, պարզապես այդ մասին խոսում էին սուրճի սեղանների շուրջ, բայց ոչ` հրապարակայնորեն։ Սրա պատճառն այն էր, որ շատերը վստահ չէին, որ Հայաստանի հիմնադիր-նախագահը իր համար պատշաճ կհամարի պայքարը Երեւանի քաղաքապետի պաշտոնի համար։ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, սակայն, գնաց նման քայլի եւ դա արեց ոչ թե պատշաճությունը կամ ոչ պատշաճությունը հաշվի առնելով, այլ, որպես պրագմատիկ քաղաքական գործիչ, հաշվարկելով, որ Երեւանի քաղաքապետի առաջին ընտրությունը ստեղծված ներքաղաքական ճգնաժամը հաղթահարելու եւ արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրությունների հասնելու ամենաուղիղ ճանապարհն է։ Եւ, ի դեպ, շատ հետաքրքիր կենսագրություն ունի Տեր-Պետրոսյանը` Հայաստանի առաջին նախագահ եւ Երեւանի` ուղիղ ընտրված առաջին քաղաքապետ։ Այս տիտղոսը գործնականում նվաճված եմ համարում, որովհետեւ ակնհայտ է, թե ում պետք է ընտրել` Չոռնի Գագո-Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան երկընտրանքի դեպքում։ Քավ լիցի, գուցե այլ կուսակցությունների ցուցակներում հարգելի մարդիկ լինեն, բայց հասկանալի է, որ մեծ հաշվով, ընտրությունը պարզ է` Չոռնի Գագո՞, թե՞ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան։ Չեմ ուզում քննարկել անգամ այն տարբերակը, որ այս ընտրության արդյունքում Չոռնի Գագոն դառնա Երեւանի քաղաքապետ։ Այս պարագայում, ինչպես կասեր Հրանտ Տեր-Աբրահամյանը, պետք է ընդամենը ասել. «Ապե ստե պահի, հա՞, ես իջնում եմ»։ Իսկ քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջադրման հաջորդ արդյունքը Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի մոբիլիզացիան է։ Կոնգրեսի ակտիվը վերջին շրջանում որոշակի վակուումային վիճակում էր, եւ շատերը չէին պատկերացնում իրենց հետագա անելիքը։ Հիմա յուրաքանչյուրը ունի կոնկրետ անելիք, յուրաքանչյուրը` սկսած Կոնգրեսի վերնախավից, ավարտած հանրահավաքի ամենավերջին շարքում կանգնող ՀՀ քաղաքացով։ Այդ անելիքը շատ կոնկրետ է, եւ անելիքի վայրը նույնպես կոնկրետ է` Երեւան քաղաք, սկսած այն շենքից, որում ապրում եք, ավարտած աշխատավայրով, երթուղային տաքսիով, սրճարանով, հեռախոսազրույցով, ինտերնետային չաթով եւ այսպես շարունակ։ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի որեւէ ակտիվիստ այլեւս չի կարող բողոքել, թե պարապ է ու չգիտի` ինչ անել։ Անելիքը պարզ է` մայիսի 31-ի ընտրություններում ձայն բերել ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին։ Եւ ի վերջո, այս քայլով Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ջարդեց այն քարոզչության ողնաշարը, որ արդեն երկար ժամանակ հետեւողականորեն եւ լայնամասշտաբ իրականացնում են իշխանությունները ոչ միայն լրատվամիջոցներով, այլեւ բամբասանքների տարածման միջոցով։ Իշխանությունը փորձում էր հանրությանը համոզել, թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանը քաղաքականությունից հեռանալու քայլեր է մտմտում։ Այս պատմությունից իրոք հեռացման հոտ է գալիս, բայց հեռացողների դերում հայտնվում են նրանք, ովքեր հեռացում էին կանխատեսում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի համար։ Ինչ վերաբերում է բուն ընտրություններին` հասկանալի է, որ այս պայմաններում իշխանության միակ ռեսուրսը ընտրակեղծիքներն են մնում։ Բայց նաեւ ակնհայտ է, որ ընդդիմությունն այսօր ունի ընտրակեղծիքները կասեցնելու բոլոր հնարավորությունները։ Սրա համար անհրաժեշտ է ուղղակի կոնսոլիդացնել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ոչ միայն Երեւանի, այլեւ ողջ հանրապետության ներուժը։ Քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների հաղթանակը ուղղակի դրված է Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի «գրպանում», մնում է ուղղակի այդ «գրպանը» պահպանել ջեբկիրներից։

Հ.Գ. Չնայած Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունները երկրում Սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնելու լավ առիթ են, ակնհայտ է, որ ընդդիմությունը լուրջ ասելիք ունի նաեւ Երեւան քաղաքի հոգսերը, պրոբլեմները լուծելու մեխանիզմներ առաջարկելու իմաստով։ Կասկածից վեր է, որ ընդդիմությունը Երեւանի զարգացման ռազմավարական ծրագիր նույնպես կառաջարկի եւ յուրաքանչյուր երեւանցու հասանելի կդարձնի, թե ի վերջո` ինչ է շահելու նա Երեւանի կառավարումը ընդդիմությանը հանձնելուց հետո։ 

Նիկոլ Փաշինյան:

----------

Kuk (18.03.2009), murmushka (18.03.2009), Հայկօ (18.03.2009)

----------


## dvgray

Սերժիկենք եթե քթի ծակ ունենային, ապա էս ընտրություններում կառաջադրեին Սև Գագիկի տեղը Քոչին:

----------


## ministr

Քթի ծակ ունեն դրա համար էլ չեն առաջադրել: Դեռ էնքան ժամանակ չի անցել որ ժողովուրդը մարսի նրան կա մոռանա որոշ հանգամանքներ: Ամեն ինչը մի կողմ դրած, որպես քաղաքապետ կարծում եմ Բեգլարյանը լավը կլիներ,  հաշվի առնելով նրա աշխատանքը Կենտրոնում: Բայց հիմա նենց ստացվեց, որ ընտրում ենք ոչ թե քաղաքապետ, այլ երկրի ապագան կարելի ա ասել, քանի որ լճացում ա գնում արդեն ինչքան ժամանակա, ու ընդդիմության հաղթելը հակակշիռ կստեղծի, հետևաբար "ինչ ուզում անում եմ" 10 տարվա գաղափարախոսության վերջը կգա:

----------

Սամվել (18.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չնայած *Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունները երկրում Սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնելու լավ առիթ են*, ակնհայտ է, որ ընդդիմությունը լուրջ ասելիք ունի նաեւ Երեւան քաղաքի հոգսերը, պրոբլեմները լուծելու մեխանիզմներ առաջարկելու իմաստով։


Մինշանակ, հատկապես ընդգծված մասը:

----------


## Rammer

> Էական չի:
> Ես կարծում եմ Լևոնը ուզում ա ցույց տա, որ ես երկրում շուն բռնողների նախագահի ընտրություն էլ լինի, մեկ ա կեղծվելու ա:


Ինչի տենց մարդ կա որ կասկածում  ա, որ տենց չի?

----------


## Elmo

> Ինչի տենց մարդ կա որ կասկածում  ա, որ տենց չի?


Ամեն ձևի մարդ էլ կա: Բայց փաստը մեկն ա: Համենայն դեպս ես իմ կարծիքն եմ գրել, որը դոգմա չի  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> ԺԱՌԱՆԳՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԲԱՑԱՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
> Ժառանգություն կուսակցության մամուլի խոսնակ Հովսեփ Խուրշուդյանը մարտի 18-ին հայելի ակումբում ներկայացրել է բացատրությունն այն բանի, թե ինչու Ժառանգությունը Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությանը չի մասնակցում հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հետ միասնական ցուցակով: Հովսեփ Խուրշուդյանն ասում է, որ իրենք Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին առաջարկել են քննարկել այն ընտրազանգվածի հարցը, որը լինելով դեմ իշխանությանը, այդուամենայնիվ չի քվեարկում նաեւ հենց Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի օգտին: Հովսեփ Խուրշուդյանն ասում է, որ այդ նկատառումից ելնելով է, որ Ժառանգությունը ՀԱԿ-ին ներկայացրել էր ցուցակ, որտեղ առաջինը Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանն էր, նոր միայն Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը:
> 
> Հովսեփ Խուրշուդյանը նշում է, թե նախագահի ընտրության ժամանակ իրենք մտածում էին, որ դաշտն իսկապս սեւ ու սպիտակ է դարձել, սակայն ընտրությունը ցույց տվեց, որ ընդդիմադիր մեծ ընտրազանգված գնաց եւ քվեարկեց այլ մարդկանց օգտին: Ըստ Հովսեփ Խուրշուդյանի, գուցե դա էր այն ռեսուրսը, որը պակասեց հաղթանակի համար, որը սակայն բերելու է անպայման հաղթանակի: Ժառանգության մամուլի խոսնակը ասում է, որ իրենք Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսին առաջարկում են քննարկել ընդամենը այդ ընտրազանգվածի հարցը, ոչ թե ցուցակներում շատ ու քիչ տեղի խնդիրը, ինչպես որ տպավորություն են փորձում ստեղծել ժառանգության կեցվածքի մասին:
> 
> Հովսեփ Խուրշուդյանը նաեւ սթափության կոչ է արել ընդդիմադիր մամուլին, որպեսզի Ժառանգությանը չանվանարկեն ու չհամարեն ընդդիմության թշնամի, քանի որ դա ձեռնտու է միմիայն իշխանությանը: Ժառանգության ներկայացուցչի խոսքով, իրենց կուսակցությանը պետք չէ շփոթել որեւէ մեկի հետ: Խուրշուդյանը հայտարարել է նաեւ, որ Ժառանգությունը հավատում է, որ հաղթելու է ընդդիմությունը, ի դեմս իր երկու թեւի` Ժառանգության եւ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի; Ժառանգության առանձին մասնակցությունը Հովսեփ Խուրշուդյանը պայմանավորում է հենց նրանով, որ չեն ցանկանում փոշիացնել այն ընտրողների ձայները, որոնք դեմ են իշխանությանը, բայց ընդդիմության օգտին էլ չեն քվեարկի, քանի որ թեկնածուն Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն է:
> 
> Լրագրողների հարցին, թե արդյոք առանձին մասնակցելը չէ, որ փոշիացնում է ընդդիմության ձայնը, Հովսեփ Խուրշուդյանը համաձայնել է, ասելով, թե դա կարող է ապատիա առաջացնել հանրության շրջանում եւ մի մասը կարող է ընտրությանը պարզապես չգնալ տեղամաս ու չքվեարկել, սակայն նա մյուս կողմից նշում է, որ ՀԱԿ ցուցակը իրենց համար լինելով հարգելի, հենց այդուամենայնիվ հենց այն բանի պատճառով, որ մարդիկ կարող են Լեւոն տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջատարության դեպքում չգալ ու չվեարկել այդ ցուցակի օգտին, իրենք գնում են առանձին, որպեսզի չկորցնեն այդ ընտրազանգվածին: Հովսեփ Խուրշուդյանն ասում է, որ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի թեկնածության առաջատրությամբ ցուցակ ներկայացնելով, իրենք պարզապես փորձել են հենց այդ ընտրազանգվածին էլ ներգրավել, ու ստեղծել այնպիսի մի վիճակ, որ առաջնորդներ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը եւ մյուսները իրենց ուսերի վրա, ի դեմս Արմեն Մարիտրոսյանի, ընդդիմությանը տանելու էին հաղթանակի:


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am


Տպավորություններս խիստ հակասական են: Մի կողմից ինձ բավական դուր է գալիս «ժառանգության» գործունեության մի շարք դրվագներ, մյուս կողմից այս քայլը կատարյալ սխալ քայլ է: 

Ինձ բոլորովին չեն բավարում ժառանգության ու Խուրշուդյանի բացատրությունը, քանի-որ օբյեկտիվորեն համարում եմ, որ այս որոշումը հենց կարող է տանել որոշ ձայների փոշիացման: Խուրշուդյանի ասածը, որ սրանով ուզում են շահել այսպես կոչված «երրորդ ուժի» ձայները, ովքեր և ՀԱԿ-ին են դեմ, և իշխանությանը, պարզապես միֆ է: Այդպիսի մարդիկ ձայն չէին տա անգամ «Արմեն Մարտիրոսյան, Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան, Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան...» ցուցակին, որովհետև դրանում առկա է Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անունը, այն էլ՝ երկրորդ տեղում: Մյուս կողմից օբյեկտիվորեն տեսնում ենք, որ այսօր անգամ կան ՀԱԿ *հակ*ակիրներ, ովքեր ոգևորված են ու ուզում են ՀԱԿ-ի օգտին քվեարկել, հենց ցուցակի առաջին տեղում Տեր-Պետրոսյանի անվան համար: Նրանք իրենց այս դիրքորոշումը բացատրում են իշխանությանը ռեալ հակակշիռ ստեղծելու անհրաժեշտությամբ: Հետևաբար սա ևս գալիս է ցույց տալու Խուրշուդյանի ասածների իրականության հետ եզր չունենալու փաստը:

Մյուս կողմից գիտենք, որ անգամ Ժառանգություն կուսակցության բազում շարքային անդամներ դժգոհ են վարչության այս որոշումից: Այսինքն դեռ ՀԱԿ համակիրներին ու այսպես կոչված երրորդ կողմին չանդրադառնանք, հենց իրենց համախոհներն են դժգոհ: Հետևաբար ժառանգության այս քայլը կարող է բերել միայն ձայների փոշիացման, որովհետև օբյեկտիվորեն իրենք առանձին հանդես գալով ոչ մի շանս չունեն մեծ տոկոսներ հավաքելու, շատ քչերն են նրանց օգտին քվեարկելու:

Բացառիկ շանս է այսօրվա Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջադրումը ու սրանից օգտվել պարտավոր էին բոլորը՝ թե՛ ՀԱԿ համախոհ, թե՛ հակախոհ, որովհետև սա ռեալ հնարվորություն է երկրի բրգաձև կառավարման կառուցվածքը փոխելու, թերևս եզակի հնարավորություն, ռեալ ուրվագծվող, տեսանելի: Ու այս պարագայում ժառանգության այս դիրքորոշումն իմ համար անընդունելի է ու անգամ այլ բաներ մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս:

Բայց դեռ ես էլ կսպասեմ դեպքերի զարգացմանը:

----------

murmushka (18.03.2009), Norton (18.03.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Իսկ քանի՞ տոկոս է պետք հավաքել ավագանում տեղ ունենալու համար:

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ քանի՞ տոկոս է պետք հավաքել ավագանում տեղ ունենալու համար:


ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԸՆՏՐԱԿԱՆ ՕՐԵՆՍԳԻՐՔ
*ԲԱԺԻՆ  7.* ԵՐԵՎԱՆԻ ԱՎԱԳԱՆՈՒ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
*ԳԼՈՒԽ  30.6.* ՔՎԵԱԹԵՐԹԻԿՆԵՐԸ։ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ԱՐԴՅՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ ԱՄՓՈՓՈՒՄԸ

*Հոդված 138.18.*	Քվեարկության և ընտրության արդյունքների ամփոփումը
*3.* Երևանի ավագանու անդամների մանդատները բաշխվում են այն կուսակցությունների և կուսակցությունների դաշինքների թեկնածուների ընտրական ցուցակների միջև, որոնք ստացել են վավեր քվեաթերթիկների ընդհանուր թվի և անճշտությունների թվի գումարի համապատասխանաբար առնվազն` կուսակցությունների դեպքում` *7 տոկոս*, իսկ կուսակցությունների դաշինքների դեպքում` *9 տոկոս* կողմ քվեարկված քվեաթերթիկներ:

Եթե Երևանի ավագանու ընտրությանը մասնակցում է մինչև 3 կուսակցություն (դաշինք), ապա մանդատների բաշխմանը մասնակցում են բոլոր կուսակցությունները (դաշինքները):

----------

Ձայնալար (18.03.2009), Տրիբուն (18.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Հեսա ասեմ, Ձայնո ջան:



> *ՀՀ ՕՐԵՆՔԸ ԵՐԵՎԱՆ ՔԱՂԱՔՈՒՄ ՏԵՂԱԿԱՆ ԻՆՔՆԱԿԱՌԱՎԱՐՄԱՆ ՄԱՍԻՆ*
> 
> *Հոդված 13. Ավագանու կազմը, ընտրության կարգը* 
> 1. Ավագանին կազմված է 65 անդամից։ 
> 
> 2. Ավագանին ընտրվում է *Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ընտրական օրենսգրքով* սահմանված կարգով:


Հիմա, գնանք նայենք թե Ընտրական Օրենսգիրքը ինչ ա ասում էս կապակցությամբ:




> *ՀՀ ԸՏՐԱԿԱՆ ՕՐԵՆՍԳԻՐՔ*
> *Բ Ա Ժ Ի Ն  7
> ԵՐԵՎԱՆԻ ԱՎԱԳԱՆՈՒ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*
> 
> *Հոդված 138.18. Քվեարկության և ընտրության արդյունքների ամփոփումը * 
> 
> 1. Երևանի ավագանու անդամների ընտրության արդյունքներն ամփոփվում են Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Ազգային ժողովի համամասնական ընտրակարգով ընտրությունների քվեարկության արդյունքների ամփոփման կարգով: 
> 
> 2. Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովը սույն օրենսգրքի 63.2 հոդվածով սահմանված կարգով և ժամկետում ամփոփում է ընտրությունների արդյունքները և ընդունում հետևյալ որոշումներից մեկը. 
> ...


Փաստորեն ՀԱԿ-ի դեպքում հարկավոր է առնվազն 9%: Բայց եթե ՀԱԿ-ը հավաքի 40%, կամ մեկ այլ կուսակցություն կամ դաշինք, ապա ավտոմատ կստանա մեծամասնություն` 50%+1: Իսկ Ժառանգությունը պիտի հավաքի 7%: Երկուսի անցնելու դեպքում նվազագույնը կլինի 16%: Բայց դա ոչ մեկիս պետք չի, քանի որ մեզ պետք է ՀԱԿ համար նվազագույնը 40%: Նախագահականի արդյուքներին եթե նայենք, ու հաշվի առնենք ՕԵԿ, Դաշնակցությունից հիսթափված ընդդիմադիր զանգվածը, հաղթանակը ՀԱԿ գրպանում է:

----------

Chuk (18.03.2009), Norton (18.03.2009), Ձայնալար (18.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից դուրս հումորը ոչնչացված է:*

----------


## Elmo

> Փաստորեն ՀԱԿ-ի դեպքում հարկավոր է առնվազն 9%: Բայց եթե ՀԱԿ-ը հավաքի 40%, կամ մեկ այլ կուսակցություն կամ դաշինք, ապա ավտոմատ կստանա մեծամասնություն` 50%+1: Իսկ Ժառանգությունը պիտի հավաքի 7%: Երկուսի անցնելու դեպքում նվազագույնը կլինի 16%: Բայց դա ոչ մեկիս պետք չի, քանի որ մեզ պետք է ՀԱԿ համար նվազագույնը 40%: Նախագահականի արդյուքներին եթե նայենք, ու հաշվի առնենք ՕԵԿ, Դաշնակցությունից հիսթափված ընդդիմադիր զանգվածը, հաղթանակը ՀԱԿ գրպանում է:


Չուկ էս մասը մի քիչ մեկնաբանի էլի: Բան չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սա էլ ընտրությունների ժամանակացույցը

----------

Elmo (18.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չուկ էս մասը մի քիչ մեկնաբանի էլի: Բան չեմ հասկանում:


Բռատ օրենքից մեջբերումը մի երկու անգամ կարդա, կհասկանաս; Չնայած ասեմ քեզ որ իսկականից շիլաշփոթ կա - էլ վիճակահանություն, էլ վիճակախաղ, էլ բաշխել, էլ առաջին ու մնացած տեղեր - լավ ա մի հատ էլ ավտո չեն խաղարկում քվեաթերթիկներով:

----------

Elmo (18.03.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մո ջան, ի՞նչը չես հասկանում: Կուսակցությունը պետք ա նվազագույնը 7% հավաքի, իսկ դաշինքը՝ 9: Այսինքն, եթե ասենք Ժողովրդական կուսակցությունը հավաքի 4% ձայների, իրան չեն տա ոչ մի տեղ ավագանիում: 

Մեկել եթե որևէ կուսակցություն կամ դաշինք 40%-ից ավել հավաքի, ասենք՝ 42%, իրան կտան ոչ թե 65 -ի 40 տոկոսի չափով տեղ, այլ կատան 33 տեղ՝ 50% +1:

----------

Elmo (18.03.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Տպավորություններս խիստ հակասական են: Մի կողմից ինձ բավական դուր է գալիս «ժառանգության» գործունեության մի շարք դրվագներ, մյուս կողմից այս քայլը կատարյալ սխալ քայլ է:


Ժառանգության և ՀԱԿ-ի չմիավորվելը, իրոք առաջին հայացքից, շատ բացասական է : Բայց ինչու են, կարծես թե, բոլորը մեղադրում դրանում Ժառանգությանը: Իմ կարծքիով դա ավելի շատ ՀԱԿ-ի սխալն է, քան Ժառանգության: Մի պահ թողնենք խոսնակի բացատրությունը և տեսնենք թե ինչ եղավ:
Ժառանգությունը առաջինը հայտարարեց, որ պատրաստ է և ճիշտ է գտնում, որ ընդիմությունը հանդես գա մի ճակատով: Հետո անցնում է, որոշ ժամանակ ու ՀԱԿ-ը հասարակությանը ներկայացնում է իր ցուցակը: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը, իրոք մտադիր էր մի ճակատով հանդես գալու, ցուցակը կազմելուց հետո պետք  է կանչեր Ժառանգությանը և բանակցեին, և ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ը գար, հասարակության առաջ վերջնագիր ներկայացներ: Քաղաքական ալիասները ստեղծվում են փողզիջումների հիման վրա: Բայց ՀԱԿ-ը փաստորեն ասում ա, “Սա   է իմ ցուցակը, ուզում եք ուզեք, չէ ուրեմն հասարակությունը ձեզ սխալ կհասկանա”,  այսինքն ՀԱԿ-ը հաշվի չի նստում Ժառանգության հետ, չի կարևորում նրա դեր, որպես քաղաքական գործոն:Կոպիտ ասաց ՀԱԿ-ին Ժառանգություն պետք չի:
Իսկ սա արդեն հեղինակության հարց է: Չգիտեմ ինչու կարծիք ա ստեղվել, թե ՀԱԿ-ի ինչ անի, կամ ասի ուրեմն Ժառանգությունը, պետք է ականջները կախ, գլուխը մենակ թափահարի, եթե չէ, ուրեմն դավաճան է կամ չգիտեմ ինչ…Այսիքն եթե իշխանությանը սպասարկուն չէ Ժառանգությունը, ուրեմն պետք է լինի Լևոնի սպասարկուն? Իսկ դրանից հետո արդյոք Ժառանգությունից երես չեր թեքի իր ընտրազանգվածը?  Ի դեպ, հենց նախագահական ընտրություննրի շատերը , մանավանդ 50 –ից բարձր տարիքով մարդկանցից, ասում էին, “Սերժին չեմ ընտրի, Լևոնին էլ` չեմ ուզում, բայց էլ այլընտրանք չկա: Ափսոս Ռաֆֆիին չթողեցին դնի իրա թեկնածությունը…”: Ու շատ շատերը հենց միացան մեր պայքարին վստահելով Ժառանգությանը:
Ի տարբերություն ՀԱԿ-ի կուսակցությունների, որոնք միացան Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանին, ինչ որ ձևով իրենց գոյությունը արդարացնելու համար, բոլորը միասին չեն հավաքի Ժառանգության ընտրազանգվածի ¼ նույնիսկ: Բացի դա
Հայաստանում մեծ է այն ընտրազնագվածը, որ գնում է Լևոնի հետևից ոչ թե նրա համար, որ խորը վերլուծել է նրա քաղաքական կերպաը, նրա կառավարման տարիները, այլ որովհետեև նրան ավելի քիչ են ատում քան Սերժին…իմ կարծիով հենց այդ ընտրազանգվածը ընտրելու է Ժառանգությանը…եթե իհարկե նրանք մասնակցեն:
Իմ կարծիքով, եթե ՀԱԿ-ը ուզում էր միավորվել Ժառանգությանը, պետք է զիջեր իր 2 համարը, քանի որ դրանով շատ ավելի մեծ է Լևոնի հաղթելու հավանականությունը, քան 2 –րդ համարը դնելով Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանին:
Իմ անձնական կարծիքով Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը ինքնուրույն քաղաքական մտածելակերպ չունի ու եթե աստված չանի դառնա քաղաքապետ(…), քաղաքի ժողովրդով սաղ օրը ցուցակ ենք լրացնելու: 
Այն փաստը, որ մինչև ՀԱԿ-ի հետ բանակություններ սկսելը, Ժառանգությունը չուներ սեփական ցուցակը, վկայում է նրա մասին, որ նրանք սպասում էին, որ ՀԱԿ-ը կներկայացնի իրենց որոշակի ցուցակ ու կլոր սեղանի շուրջ կսկսեն քննարկել դա: Այսինքն Ժառանգությունը գլխավոր դերը տալիս եր ՀԱԿ-ին, ու ինձ թվում ա կհամաձայնվեին 2 –րդ համարով հանդես գալուն:

Հետո… Ժառանգությանը “ստռախովկով” վարկաբեկելուց առաջ, եկեք հիշենք որ անկախ Հայաստանում Ժառանգությունը միակ կայացած կուսակցութուն է, քաղաքական թիմը, որում գլխավոր հերոսները մի քանիսին են, այլ ոչ ՀԱԿ-ի նման” կինոի տղեն մենակ Լևոնն ա…”. Իրանք հենց պայքանի սկզբից, նույնիսկ ամենաթեժ տեղերում կանգնած են եղել ժողովրդի կողքին ու դեռ չեն դավաճանել իրենց հռչակած սկզբունքներին:

Սա առաջին հայացքից: Բայց հնարավոր է, որ Լևոնը էլի հերթական անակնկալն է պատրաստել ու դրա առաջին սերիան այն էր, որ Ժառանգությունը չպետք ա միանար ՀԱԿ-ին…:

----------

Ձայնալար (18.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (18.03.2009), Սամվել (18.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Rammer, գրածներիդ հետ կարելի էր համաձայնվել, եթե խնդիրը չլիներ այսպես: Ժառանգությունն առաջարկել է հետյալ ցանկը.
1. Արմեն Մարտիրոսյան
2. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան
3. Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան

ՀԱԿ-ն առաջարկել է.
1. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան
2. Ստեփան Դեմիրճյան
3. Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան

Թողնենք մի կողմ այն հարցը, որ որքան ես եմ պատկերացնում, բանակցությունների արդյունքում անգամ հնարավոր է, որ երկրորդ տեղը տրվեր Րաֆֆիին, բայց անգամ այս պարագայում ակնհայտ է, որ ՀԱԿ-ի առաջարկած տարբերակը շատ ավելի արժեքավոր ու մրցունակ է:

Այսօրվա իրավիճակում ակնհայտ է, որ ՀԱԿ-ը շատ ավելի հզոր ուժ է, քան ժառանգությունը, այս պարագայում Ժառանգության հավակնոտ ցանկը անգամ ծիծաղելի է, իհարկե այս պայմաններում ՀԱԿ-ն ավելի շատ է հավակնում թելադրողի դերին՝ հաշվի առնելով իր լուրջ գործոնը: Եթե Ժառանգությունը կարծում էր, որ պետք է ՀԱԿ-ը գա իրեն միանա, ապա դա արդեն մեծամտություն ու ոչ իրատեսություն է: Ոչ, այսօր Ժառանգության առջև է հարց դրված. միանա՞լ ՀԱԿ-ին, թե՞ ոչ: Ու սա բնական ա, սա նորմալ ա: Մնացածը ամբողջությամբ ֆիկցիա ա: 

Բանակցել ուզող ուժը այդպիսի ցուցակ չէր ներկայացնի, իսկ զուտ խոսքերը «որ մենք ուզում ենք միասին լինել», այսօր այնքան արժեքավոր չեն, ինչքան կատարված քայլերը, որոնք ճիշտ հակառակն են ցուցանում:

----------

Norton (18.03.2009), Ձայնալար (18.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

հ.գ. սակայն ես էլ ինքս այսօր «ժառանգությանը» վատաբանել ու նրա մասին վատ խոսել չեմ ուզում, այնուամենայնիվ ինքը բավական գործ արել է այս ընթացքում ու ես էլ նախընտրում եմ, որ մեր խոսակցությունները շեղվեն այս թեմայից կոնկրետանալով ընդդիմություն-իշխանություն հակամարտության վրա, շրջանցելով այս «ցավալի» խնդիրը, մինչև որ իրավիճակն ավելի հստականա ու մենք էլ կարողանանաք հստակ պատկերացնել, թե ինչ է կատարվում:

----------


## ministr

Էլի հին հայկական երգնա.. արի դու ինձ միացի, չէ դու ինձ միացի, չես գալի ջհանդամը գաս ես տենց էլ գիտեի, դե որ տենցա "каждый сам за себя"... 

Սա մեր արյան մեջա պարզվումա ու անհաղթահարելի խնդիրա:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Հետաքրքիր է, էս երոկու ուժերը մամուլի միջոցո՞վ են շփվում իրար հետ: Դա իմ համար աբսուրդ է՝ եթե փոխադարձ ցանկություն կա համագործակցելու, որևէ մեկը չպետք է առանց մյուսի հետ քննարկելու ցուցակ ներկայացնի հանրությանը: Այսինքն ստացվում է, որ կամ նախորոք քննարկել են ու լեզու չեն գտել իրար հետ ու սկսել են մարդա իրա ցուցակը հրապարակել, կամ էլ պայմանավորվել են, որ մարդա իրա ցուցակով գնալը ավելի նպատակահարմար է: Էդ տեսակետից ժառանգության բացատրությունն առ այն, որ շատերը Լևոնից ալերգիա ունեն, բայց ըստ էության ընդդիմադիր են, ու էդ մարդկանց ձեները ժառանգության միջոցով կարող են բալանսը շեղել ընդդիմության կողմը, տրամաբանակ է: Անձամբ ես ճանաչում եմ և մարդկանց, ովքեր Լևոնին չեն սիրում, բայց ոգևորված են նրա քաղաքապետ դառնալու հեռանկարից, և մարդկանց, ովքեր Լևոնին կուրորեն ատում են, և ոչ մի դեպքում նրա օգտին չեն քվեարկի: Երկրորդ տիպը հենց ժառանգության պոտենցյալ ընտրազանգվածն է:
Մյուս տարբերակն էլ էն ա, որ Րաֆֆին սև ա, ուղղակի կարմիր ա ձևանում: Դա ամենավտանգավոր դեպքն է, որին սակայն առայժմ հակված չեմ հավատալ:

 :Dntknw:

----------

Սամվել (18.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Մի կատեգորիա էլ կա - ալերգիա ունեն ԼՏՊ-ի շրջապատից, բայց ոչ իրենից: Էս կատեգորիայի մի մասը հնարավոր ա Ժառանգությանն ընտրի:
Եթե դիտարկենք էն սցենարը, որ ՀԱԿ-ը կհավաքի առավելագույն ձայներ, ապա Ժառանգության առանձին մասնակցելը օգտակար ա, քանի որ կհավաքեն էն մարդկանց ձայները, որոնք որ ոչ ԼՏՊ-ի կողմից են ոչ էլ իշխանության (իհարկե նաև հիշելով դաշնակների ու հորինածների վարքը նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ): Իսկ եթե վերջում պարզվի որ ձայները չեն հերիքում, բայց եթե միանային կհաղթեին, դա կլինի շատ դառը պտուղ:

----------


## Chuk

> Հետաքրքիր է, էս երոկու ուժերը մամուլի միջոցո՞վ են շփվում իրար հետ:


Չէ, Բագ, մամուլի միջոցով չեն շփվում  :Wink: 
Մասնավորապես Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ցուցակում առաջին տեղ տալու մասին առաջին իրենց են տեղեկացրել, նոր մամուլին ու առաջարկել կատարել մնացած բանակցությունները: ՀԱԿ-ն ինքնուրույն ուժ է, ու ոչնչով կաշկանդված չէր այդ խիստ կարևոր ու խիստ դրական որոշումը կայացնել որևէ ուժի հետ խորհրդակցելով: Էնպես որ էս տեսակետից ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, հաջորդ քայլերում է պետք փնտրել պատճառները:

Բայց նորից կոչ եմ անում, որ քանի դեռ ամեն ինչ հստակ չէ, այս թեման շրջանցենք: Հետևենք հենց ՀԱԿ-ի օրինակին, ով առայժմ չի շտապում այս թեմայով խոսել: Ի տարբերություն, ի դեպ, Ժառանգության:

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer, գրածներիդ հետ կարելի էր համաձայնվել, եթե խնդիրը չլիներ այսպես: Ժառանգությունն առաջարկել է հետյալ ցանկը.
> 1. Արմեն Մարտիրոսյան
> 2. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան
> 3. Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ն առաջարկել է.
> 1. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան
> 2. Ստեփան Դեմիրճյան
> 3. Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան
> ...


Հարգելի Chuk,

Դու ասում ես, որ 2 -րդ համարում Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանին դնելը ավելի ճիշտ է?.Միտքս ձևակերպեմ այլ ձևով... Ավելի շատ ձայները Ստեփանը կբերի Լևոնին, թե Ռաֆֆին? Մի բան միայն: Երբ ասում ես Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյան հասկնաում ես կուռ կուսակցություն, քաղաքական կուսակցություն, որոնք Հայաստանում շատ քիչ կան, ու որը, մի անգամ մասնկացելով ընտրություններին, էդքան կեղծքիներից հետո էլ “ազգայինում ա”...Իսկ երբ ասում ես Ստեփան Դեմիրճյան, տո չգիտեմ ել ինչ մտածեմ...Մտքիս միշտ կոլխոզի նախագահ ա գալիս, որ սաղ օրը կովերին ներկա բացակայա անում...ցուցակով…

Միամտություն կլիներ կարծել թե Լևոնը/ՀԱԿ-ը պետք ա միանա Ժառանգությանը: Բայց…
Քայլ առաջին
 Ժառանգությունը ասում ա, ՀԱԿ արի միասին բանակցենք մի ճակատով հանդես գանք…Նկատիր Ժառանգությունն ա ասում ոչ թե ՀԱԿ-ը, հասկանալով որ ինքը պետք ա գնա միանա…
 Քայլ երկրորդ
ՀԱԿ-ը կազմում ա իր ցուցակը…

Քայլ  երրորդ…
Այստեղ իմ կարծքիվ ՀԱԿ-ի սխալը… Հիմա ամենօր պետք ա Ժառանգությունը զանգեր ՀԱԿ-ին, չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ում, ասեր ախպեր կազմեցիք  Էտ ցուցակը, գանք խոսանք…հըն ինչ եղավ էտ անտեր ցուցակը…Չէ. ՀԱԿ-ը պետք ա զանգեր ասեր, մենք պատրաստենք, եթե չեք փոշմանել մեզ միանալուն եկեք խոսենք…Բայց ՀԱԿ-ը մի հատ ընենց քայլ ա անում, որով “վիավորում ա” Ժառանգությանը, խաղում ա իրա հեղինակութան հետ…Այ դրանից հետո նոր, Chuk ջան, Ժառանգությունը ներկայացնում ա իրա ցուցակը…

Ես կարծքւմ եմ ամենա ուժեղ ցուցակը կլիներ ..
1. Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան 
2. Ժառանգության որևէ պատգամավոր
3. Միքաել Հայրապետյան..բայց քանի որ…էական չի…

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Չէ, Բագ, մամուլի միջոցով չեն շփվում 
> Մասնավորապես Տեր-Պետրոսյանին ցուցակում առաջին տեղ տալու մասին առաջին իրենց են տեղեկացրել, նոր մամուլին ու առաջարկել կատարել մնացած բանակցությունները: ՀԱԿ-ն ինքնուրույն ուժ է, ու ոչնչով կաշկանդված չէր այդ խիստ կարևոր ու խիստ դրական որոշումը կայացնել որևէ ուժի հետ խորհրդակցելով: Էնպես որ էս տեսակետից ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, հաջորդ քայլերում է պետք փնտրել պատճառները:
> 
> Բայց նորից կոչ եմ անում, որ քանի դեռ ամեն ինչ հստակ չէ, այս թեման շրջանցենք: Հետևենք հենց ՀԱԿ-ի օրինակին, ով առայժմ չի շտապում այս թեմայով խոսել: Ի տարբերություն, ի դեպ, Ժառանգության:


Արտ, երկուսն էլ ինքնուրույն են ու ոչ մեկն էլ ոչինչ պարտավոր չի: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ կարողանան համագործակցելով առավելագույն արդյունքի հասնել: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը գտնում ա, որ ավելի լավ ա Լևոնը առաջի համարի տակ լինի ու միայնակ գնան, քան Լևոնը երկրորդ համարի տակ լինի ու միասին, ժառանգությունն էլ մտածում ա, որ ավելի լավա առանձին, քան թե միասին ու Լևոնը առաջի համարի տակ, նշանակում ա, որ չեն կարողացել համագործակցել և դա վատ է: Բայց կարողա էս մարդիկ որոշել են, որ սենց ավելի արդյունավետ ա ու անկապ հայտարարություններ են անում: Կոպիտ ասած, կարողա իշխանության խաղն են խաղում ընդդիմադիր ճամբարում: Այսինք հակալևոնական մասսաի մի մասը և լևոնական մասսան կընտրեն ընդդիմադիրներին, իրանք էլ վերջում կմիանան ու քաղաքապետ կընտրեն: Մոտավորապես այնպես, ինչպես հակասերժական մասսաի մի մասը ընտրեց դաշնակներին ու օրինացին, իրանք էլ միացան կոալիցիային:

----------

Սամվել (18.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Հարգելի Chuk,
> 
> Դու ասում ես, որ 2 -րդ համարում Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանին դնելը ավելի ճիշտ է?.Միտքս ձևակերպեմ այլ ձևով... Ավելի շատ ձայները Ստեփանը կբերի Լևոնին, թե Ռաֆֆին? Մի բան միայն:


Չէ որ խնդրեցի առայժմ շրջանցել այս թեման: Հետաքրքիր է, թե ինչու՞ եք այսքան կուռ կառչել:

Ո՛չ, ես այդպիսի բան չեմ ասել: Իմ գրածում այդպիսի բան չկա: Ես ասել եմ, որ «Լևոն, Ստեփան, Րաֆֆի» ցուցակն ավելի մրցունակ ու նորմալ է, քան «Արմեն, Լևոն, Րաֆֆի» ցուցակը ու երբևէ համեմատության մեջ չեմ դրել «Լևոն, Ստեփան, Րաֆֆի» ու «Լևոն, Րաֆֆի, ուրիշ մեկ» ցուցակները, ավելին, ասել եմ, որ կարծում եմ, որ եթե Ժառանգությունները գնար բանակցությունների, ապա հավանական է, որ համաձայնության գային «Լևոն, Րաֆֆի, ուրիշ մեկ» ցուցակով հանդես գալու հարցում: Խնդրում եմ չխեղաթյուրել իմ խոսքերը:




> Այստեղ իմ կարծքիվ ՀԱԿ-ի սխալը… Հիմա ամենօր պետք ա Ժառանգությունը զանգեր ՀԱԿ-ին, չգիտեմ կոնկրետ ում, ասեր ախպեր կազմեցիք  Էտ ցուցակը, գանք խոսանք…


Իմ ընկալմամբ, համոզված եմ որ ճիշտ եմ, Ժառանգությունը ՀԱԿ-ից սպասում էր, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի այս անգամ իրեն պաշտպանի, իր խաղը խաղա: Ու հենց դրա համար էլ ինքը մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ հայտարարել էր «մենք ուզում ենք համատեղ հանդես գալ»... ոչ, այդպիսի բան ուզողը գնում է բանակցությունների, այլ ոչ թե հայտարարում, իսկ հայտարարելն ու չանելը լրիվ այլ բան է նշանակում: Խնդրում եմ ուշադիր լինել:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ, երկուսն էլ ինքնուրույն են ու ոչ մեկն էլ ոչինչ պարտավոր չի: Խնդիրն էն ա, որ կարողանան համագործակցելով առավելագույն արդյունքի հասնել: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը գտնում ա, որ ավելի լավ ա Լևոնը առաջի համարի տակ լինի ու միայնակ գնան, քան Լևոնը երկրորդ համարի տակ լինի ու միասին, ժառանգությունն էլ մտածում ա, որ ավելի լավա առանձին, քան թե միասին ու Լևոնը առաջի համարի տակ, նշանակում ա, որ չեն կարողացել համագործակցել և դա վատ է: Բայց կարողա էս մարդիկ որոշել են, որ սենց ավելի արդյունավետ ա ու անկապ հայտարարություններ են անում: Կոպիտ ասած, կարողա իշխանության խաղն են խաղում ընդդիմադիր ճամբարում: Այսինք հակալևոնական մասսաի մի մասը և լևոնական մասսան կընտրեն ընդդիմադիրներին, իրանք էլ վերջում կմիանան ու քաղաքապետ կընտրեն: Մոտավորապես այնպես, ինչպես հակասերժական մասսաի մի մասը ընտրեց դաշնակներին ու օրինացին, իրանք էլ միացան կոալիցիային:


Բագ, ես երջանիկ կլինեմ, եթե էդպես լինի, ուրիշ ի՞նչ ասեմ: Բայց դու ռեալ կարծու՞մ ես, որ Ժառանգությունը այդքան ռեսուրս ունի, որ 7%-ի սահմանագիծը հատի՞  :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ժողովուրդ, էլի չշտապենք, բայց պետք է փաստել, որ նման պայմաններում իշխանությունների կողմից ՀԱԿ-ի ստացած ձայների հաշվարկի խեղաթյուրումն առավել հեշտ է…

----------

murmushka (18.03.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Իմ ընկալմամբ, համոզված եմ որ ճիշտ եմ, Ժառանգությունը ՀԱԿ-ից սպասում էր, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի այս անգամ իրեն պաշտպանի, իր խաղը խաղա: Ու հենց դրա համար էլ ինքը մի քանի շաբաթ առաջ հայտարարել էր «մենք ուզում ենք համատեղ հանդես գալ»... ոչ, այդպիսի բան ուզողը գնում է բանակցությունների, այլ ոչ թե հայտարարում, իսկ հայտարարելն ու չանելը լրիվ այլ բան է նշանակում: Խնդրում եմ ուշադիր լինել:


Էդ դեպքում մինչև հայտարարելը կամ բանակցելը Ժառանգությունը, գոնե մի ցուցակ կունենար...ոչ թե ցայտնոտի մեջ կընգներ.

----------


## ministr

Հիմա եթե կոալիցիան համախմբվեց մեկ թեկնածուի շուրջ իրանց շանսերը կարգին կբարձրանան:

----------


## Kuk

Ընտրողների թվաքանակի մասին մոտավոր տեղեկություն ո՞վ կտա:

----------


## ministr

700.000-ի մոտ ինչքան հիշում եմ

----------


## Elmo

> 700.000-ի մոտ ինչքան հիշում եմ


Շատ չե՞ս ասում: Էդքան Երևանի չափահաս քաղաքացի կա՞ ընտրելու իրավունքով:

----------


## Kuk

> 700.000-ի մոտ ինչքան հիշում եմ


Շատ ես ասում ոնց որ: Նախագահականի արդյունքները որտե՞ղ կարելի ա նայել, թե Երևանից ինչքան մարդ ա մասնակցել:

----------


## Chuk

> Շատ ես ասում ոնց որ: Նախագահականի արդյունքները որտե՞ղ կարելի ա նայել, թե Երևանից ինչքան մարդ ա մասնակցել:


հրես  :Jpit: 



> 2008-ի նախագահական ընտրությունների պաշտոնական արդյունքները Երևանում՝ ըստ elections.am-ի.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Գրանցված և քվեաթերթիկ ստացած քվեարկության մասնակիցների թիվը, ըստ ստորագրությունների --- 540630
> 
> ...

----------


## Kuk

> հրես


Մերսի Չուկ ջան, հարցրեցի ու հիշեցի, որ Հայկօն դրել էր :Wink: 
*523.000*, որի մեջ ահագին հանգուցյալ կա :Pardon:

----------


## Elmo

Ընդհանուր 523 102 ընտրող: Էլի շատ ա թվում, բայց պաշտոնական ցուցանիշի համար նորմալ ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Մերսի Չուկ ջան, հարցրեցի ու հիշեցի, որ Հայկօն դրել էր
> *523.000*, որի մեջ ահագին հանգուցյալ կա


Հաշվի առ, որ բնականաբար բոլորը չեն մասնակցել ընտրությանը, Արթ: Բավական մեծ տոկոս ուղղակի չի գնացել ընտրության: Ափսոս թիվը չգիտեմ:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Դե եթե հաշվենք մի 80% -նա մասնակցել ըստ պաշտոնական տվյալների, ապա Մինիստրի ասած թիվն ա ստացվում մոտավորապես:

----------


## voter

> Վոթեր ջան, հիմա կարճ կարաս ասես ինչ ես առաջարկում, որ Չոռնի Գագոն դառնա քաղաքապետ, Լևոնն էլ գնա մոտը խորհրդական կամ օգնական աշխատի ու ասի ինչը ոնց ա պետք անել, որ դառնա ազգանվեր գործիչ, ապեր ????





> Վոթեր ջան, բարդ-բարդ բաներ ես ասում հետևիցդ չենք հասցնում, ընկեր - սեկույլար, պերպենդիկուլյար .. ավելի պարզ, ավելի հասկանալի, փլիզ .. 
> 
> Ընկեր, հայությունը էս վերջին մի քանի ընտրություններով թարմություն ա մտցրել Դարվինի էվոլյուցիոն տեսության մեջ: Սաղ աշխարհը կապիկից հասել ա քաղաքակրթության, մենք քաղաքակրթությունից հետ ենք գնում կապիկ: Դու եկել ես ստեղ սեկուլյարիզացիա ես անում: 
> 
> Ընգեր, ամեն ինչ ավելի պարզ ա, մենք կապիկ չենք ուզում, անկախ ազգանվիրությունից: Թող հանգիստ Երևանի քաղաքապետ ընտրենք, մարդ ենք էլի:


Ասում եմ էականը դա չի, թե վերջում ինչ կնարեն ու ոնց կկեղծեն ու չոռնիմոռնիներին քաղաքապետ կդնեն թե, ոչ, այլ այն, որ ԼՏՊն ընտրություններին մասնակցում է։ Մոռացեք Չոռնիին ու նրա մտմտումները, ընտրությունների ընթացքում պետք է կարողանալ հնարավորինս պարզել ժողովրդի հոգսերն ու դրա լուծման ուղիներ փնտրել, իսկ որ արդյունքում կարվեն այն ինչ կպարզեք, որ պետք է անել չկասկածեք։ Ինչպես այսօրվա խմբագրականում Լրագրում լավ ասվել է



> Ինչ կարող է ընդդիմության այդ քաղաքական քայլին հակադրել իշխանությունը: Միայն ասֆալտ, այն էլ թերեւս անորակ...


Չոռնիները ընտրության պրոցեսիի ընթացքում դեր չեն խաղալու ինքնին պրոցեսսն է կարևոր, որ մարդիկ սկսեն հավատալ ու ինչ որ բան անել և ոչ թե թողնեն իրենց հնձեն ու քամեն։

Այդ հավատի վերականգնումը կհանգեցնի բոլոր հնարով պաշտոնների հանձնմանը ի տնորինություն նրանց ում մարդիկ կհավատան։

Իսկ կոնկրետ ԼՏՊն Գագոյի խորհրդական ընդհանրացմանդը - Գագոներն իրենք լավ գիտեն որ դա անիմաստ է ու չեն առաջարկի։ Էն դաշնակ մորուքավորը ուղղակի միքիչ խղճով տղա էր հասկանում էր, որ իրան օգտագործում են ու ինքը փորձում էր օգտագործվող դառնալ նրա կողմից ով իրական ժողովրդի թեկնածուն է այլ ոչ թե իր կուսակցության խաղալիքը դառնալ անողնաշար ու աևանց սեփական որոշումներ ընդունելու իրավունքի։ 

Այսինք դա նման կլինի եթե Գագոն հասկանա, որ իրեն դնելուց հետո կարան ոնց ուզենան ուենան ու գլխին սարքեն, ոնց որ հիմա Տիգրան Սարգսյանի գլխին են սարքում ու որոշի հանգրվան ու փրկություն ման գալ ԼՏՊի կողմնակից դառնալով։ Տեսար միքիչ ռևերասներ տվեց թե պետք է խոսալ իրար հետ ու դա արդյունք տվեց հանդարտվեցին էլ չեն պահանջում հրաժարականը, քանի որ վախցան, որ կարող իսկապես գնա ԼՏՊի մոտ։

Այսինք իմ ծանոթ ինտելիգենտը ոչ ցանկություն ոչ էլ իմաստալից համարեց նման համագործակցությունը, քանի որ դա կնշանակեր երկուսով գնում են կեղծողների դեմ...

----------


## voter

Ժառանգության քայլի մասին կարող եմ ենթադրել, որ ընդհամենը առողջ քաղաքական պայքար է։

Ժամ առաջ ցանկանում են ավելին, քան առաջարկվել է։

ՀԱԿ-Ժառանգություն հնարավոր ցուցակի անցնելու դեպքում, ինչում քչերի մոտ կասկած կարող է լինել,  քաղաքում պաշտոններ զբաղեցնելու հարցը արդեն նախորոք պիտի պարզված լինի։

Բոլորն էլ հասկանում են, որ քաղաքական հաղթանակից հետք մի առ ժամանակ անց երկրում կարևոր փոփոխություններ են սպասվում ու նախորոք պետք է ցանկապատել այնքան տարածք ինչքան հնարավոր է։

Նորմալ քաղաքական դաշտում որտեղ սերժանտերը գագոները դեր չեն խաղում ու համը չեն հանում կեղծումներով, Ժառանգությունը շատ հնարավոր է, որ լինի կարևոր ուժ ուրեմն պետք է մտածել արդեն այն ժամանակի մասին երբ ժողովրդավարությունը կհաղթի - ինչը անխուսափելի է։

----------

Սամվել (18.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

Միանշանակ Ճիշտ էր ժառանգության քայլը... Ու տրամաբանական... 

Չեմ հասկանում նրանց որ ասում են չէ սխալ էր  :Think: 

Հո եթե մեր հետ չի ուրեեմն մեր թշնամինա սկզբունքով չի...

Շատ ժամանակ Հեծելազորը թշնամու բանակի մեջ կողքից է մխրճվում հնարավորինս իրա ուժերը էֆեկտիվ օգտագործելու համար ու դա է ճիշտ մարտավարությունը... քան այն որ հեծելազորն էլ խառնել հետևակի հետ...  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Միանշանակ Ճիշտ էր ժառանգության քայլը... Ու տրամաբանական... 
> 
> Չեմ հասկանում նրանց որ ասում են չէ սխալ էր 
> 
> Հո եթե մեր հետ չի ուրեեմն մեր թշնամինա սկզբունքով չի...
> 
> Շատ ժամանակ Հեծելազորը թշնամու բանակի մեջ կողքից է մխրճվում հնարավորինս իրա ուժերը էֆեկտիվ օգտագործելու համար ու դա է ճիշտ մարտավարությունը... քան այն որ հեծելազորն էլ խառնել հետևակի հետ...


Հա, Սամ ջան, տարօրինակ ա ուղղակի որ ոչ մեկը չէր հասկացել, դու հասկացար  :Jpit: 
Ժող, էլի եմ ասում, թարգեք էս թեման առժամանակ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա, Սամ ջան, տարօրինակ ա ուղղակի որ ոչ մեկը չէր հասկացել, դու հասկացար 
> Ժող, էլի եմ ասում, թարգեք էս թեման առժամանակ:


Հասկանալը չի հարցը... հարցը տրամաբանական ու ինչոր անտրամաբանական բաների մեջա... ես զուտ տրամաբանում եմ մարդիկ ուղակի զգացմունքային են մոտենում...

----------


## Chuk

> Հասկանալը չի հարցը... հարցը տրամաբանական ու ինչոր անտրամաբանական բաների մեջա... ես զուտ տրամաբանում եմ մարդիկ ուղակի զգացմունքային են մոտենում...


Սամ ջան, տրամաբանության դեպքում ժառանգությունը կմիանար, անտրաբանության ու զգացմունքային հանդես գալու դեպքում նեղացած ելույթներ կունեային ու կասեին որ չեն միանում: Աչքիս մեր տրամաբանությունները տարբեր են  :Wink:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ ջան, տրամաբանության դեպքում ժառանգությունը կմիանար, անտրաբանության ու զգացմունքային հանդես գալու դեպքում նեղացած ելույթներ կունեային ու կասեին որ չեն միանում: Աչքիս մեր տրամաբանությունները տարբեր են


Արտ հիմա դու գտնում ես տենց մարդիկ չկա՞ն որ Մենակ Լևոնի անունը լսելուց քֆուր են տալիս..  նույնն էլ Սերժի ...

Իմ տեսածով.. ասեմ որ բավականին տարբեր տարիքի մասնագիտությունների ու հետաքրքրությունների տեր մարդկանց հետ եմ շփվում գործերի ու դասերի բերումով...

Էդ մարդկանց տոկոսը ահագին մեծա.. մի 10 տոկոս կլինի ամենաքիչը

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ հիմա դու գտնում ես տենց մարդիկ չկա՞ն որ Մենակ Լևոնի անունը լսելուց քֆուր են տալիս..  նույնն էլ Սերժի ...
> 
> Իմ տեսածով.. ասեմ որ բավականին տարբեր տարիքի մասնագիտությունների ու հետաքրքրությունների տեր մարդկանց հետ եմ շփվում գործերի ու դասերի բերումով...
> 
> Էդ մարդկանց տոկոսը ահագին մեծա.. մի 10 տոկոս կլինի ամենաքիչը


Սամ, ես սովորություն չունեմ էս հարցերին մակերեսորեն նայել ու պահի տակ կարծիք կազմել ու ի տարբերություն քեզ հստակ գիտակցում եմ, որ «Ժառանգությունն» էսպես հանդես գալով շատ փոքր շանս ունի 7%-ի շեմն անցնելու, ինչն իր հերթին նշանակում է, որ նրանց տրված ձեներն այսպես ասած փոշիանալու են:

----------


## Սամվել

> Սամ, ես սովորություն չունեմ էս հարցերին մակերեսորեն նայել ու պահի տակ կարծիք կազմել ու ի տարբերություն քեզ հստակ գիտակցում եմ, որ «Ժառանգությունն» էսպես հանդես գալով շատ փոքր շանս ունի 7%-ի շեմն անցնելու, ինչն իր հերթին նշանակում է, որ նրանց տրված ձեներն այսպես ասած փոշիանալու են:


Ապեր չգիտեմ ինչի ես տենց կարծում... բայ ցդե փաստը էնա որ նախագահականին էլ Արթուրիկին ու Վահան ձեն տվողների ահագին մասը չէին ընտրի Լևոնին հաստատ... 

Բայց կընտրեն Ռաֆիին... ու էտ անհերքելի փաստա... 

Էտ քո ասած 7 Տոկոսը  40.000 ձենա... ընդամենը  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր չգիտեմ ինչի ես տենց կարծում... բայ ցդե փաստը էնա որ նախագահականին էլ Արթուրիկին ու Վահան ձեն տվողների ահագին մասը չէին ընտրի Լևոնին հաստատ... 
> 
> Բայց կընտրեն Ռաֆիին... ու էտ անհերքելի փաստա... 
> 
> Էտ քո ասած 7 Տոկոսը  40.000 ձենա... ընդամենը


Անհերքելի փաստ ա, որ էսօր լիքը «հակալևոնականներ» ասում են, որ ընտրելու են Լևոնին, իսկ քո ասած անհերքելի փաստն ընդամենը ենթադրությունդ է: Իսկ իմ ենթադրությունն էլ էն ա, որ իրանք էսպես ժառանգությանն էլ չեն ընտրի, իսկ էն դեպքում կընտրեին, եթե միասնական գնային:

Ու էդ կուռ տրամաբանությունն ապշեցնում է:
Որտև ուզած «Լևոնին չընտրող» պիտի նաև հասկանա, որ «Ժառանգությանը» ձեն տալով ըստ էության կամ Տեր-Պետրոսյանին է ձեն տալիս, կամ էլ Բեգլարյանին, որտև եթե անցնեն, ապա մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ ավագանու նիստում ՀԱԿ-ի հետ միասին իրենք էլ իրենց ձայնը կտան Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, իսկ չանցնելու դեպքում իրենց ձայները կծառայեն Բեգլարայնին շահերին՝ ակամա:

Կրկնում եմ, իրավիճակը դեռ ամբողջովին պարզ չի: Սպասեք դեպքերի զարգացումներին մինչև այսպիսի «հիմնավոր» կարծիքներ գրելը: Դեռ վաղ է այս մասին խոսելու համար:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Միմիյանց գրառումներին գնահատական տվող գրառումները/գրառման հատվածները հեռացվել են, թեմայից չշեղվելու նպատակով: Թեմայում իրավունք ունեն տեղ գտնել և սխալ և ճիշտ կարծիքներ(եթե դրանք չեն հակասում ակումբի կանոնադրությանը) ու հետևություններ, իսկ դրանց գնահատականը պետք է տան հետագա իրադարձությունները, ոչ թե քննարկման մյուս մասնակիցները:*

----------

Ձայնալար (19.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ապեր չգիտեմ ինչի ես տենց կարծում... բայ ցդե փաստը էնա որ նախագահականին էլ Արթուրիկին ու Վահան ձեն տվողների ահագին մասը չէին ընտրի Լևոնին հաստատ... 
> 
> Բայց կընտրեն Ռաֆիին... ու էտ անհերքելի փաստա... 
> 
> Էտ քո ասած 7 Տոկոսը  40.000 ձենա... ընդամենը


Քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին Տեր–Պետրոսյանի մասնկացությունը դա զուտ քաղաքապետ դառնալու ցանկություն չի, այլ ՀԱԿ–ի կողմից մշակված քաղաքական մարտավարություն՝ երկրի հիմնական խնդիրը՝ սահմանադրական կարգը վերականգնելուն ուղղված ծրագրի փուլ։ Այդքան էլ բարդ չի դա հասկանալը։ Այօրվա դրությամբ միայն Տեր–Պետրոսյանն է կարողանում իրական հանրահավաք անցկացնել, իրերը կոչել իրենց անուններով, տալ հստակ պարզաբանումներ, առանց այն էլ բարդ իրավիճակում հավասարակշռությունը չկորցնելով կառավարել պայքարը։ Եվ դժվար չի հասկանալը, որ Տեր–Պետրոսյան քաղաքապետին այլընտրանք չկա, եթե նա որոշել է թեկնածությունը դնել, այստեղ սովորական իրադրություն չի, որ երկրում ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, հերթական քաղաքապետի ընտրություններ են, մի խելքը գլխին մարդ ընտրենք ու սաղ լավ ա։ Իսկ «Ժառանգության» այս մզմզոցը առաջինը չի, եթե հիշում եք, նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ էլ ահագին մզմզացին, ու երկու օր առաջ ծանԴր հայտարարեցին Տեր–Պետրոսյանին սատարելու իրենց որոշումը, կարծես դրանից առաջ էնքա՜ն դժվար էր կողմնորոշվել, էնքան հարմար թեկածուներ կային, էլ դու սուս… «Ժառանգություն»–ը  վճռական պահերին իր մզմզոցով մեղմ ասած մարտավարական կոպիտ սխալներ է գործում լղոզելով քաղաքական դաշտը, որը ՀԱԿ–ը ամեն կերպ փորձում է հստակեցնել։ Դասական կարիերիզմ է՝ պետական շահը երկրորդական պլան մղած, իրերը կոչենք իրենց անուններով։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այն քաղաքացիներին, որ Տեր–Պետրոսյանին չեն ընտրի, չեն սիրում, Րաֆֆին կընտրեին, ապա ավելի լավ է ընտրեն Չոռնիին, առանց ավելորդ ձևականությունների, քանի որ եթե մինչև հիմա ոչինչ չեն հասկացել,  ապա հետո էլ չեն հասկանա, գերադասելի է քիչ բայց մաքուր ձայներ ստանալ, քան թե լղոզված ու անհասկանալի պատկեր։

----------

Chuk (19.03.2009), Nareco (19.03.2009), Norton (20.03.2009), Տրիբուն (19.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է այն քաղաքացիներին, որ Տեր–Պետրոսյանին չեն ընտրի, չեն սիրում, Րաֆֆին կընտրեին, ապա ավելի լավ է ընտրեն Չոռնիին, առանց ավելորդ ձևականությունների, քանի որ եթե մինչև հիմա ոչինչ չեն հասկացել, ապա հետո էլ չեն հասկանա, գերադասելի է քիչ բայց մաքուր ձայներ ստանալ, քան թե լղոզված ու անհասկանալի պատկեր


Բայց կան մարդիկ, որոնք ուզում են Րաֆիին ընտրեն, ու ուզում են տեսնել իրենց համակրած գործչին որպես թեկնածու: Մարդիկ կարող ա ուզում են, որ իրենց թեկնածուն գլխավորի ցուցակը: Ես օրինակ եթե մեկին համակրեի ու սրտանց հույսեր կապեի իրա հետ, չէի ուզենա, որ նրա անունը լիներ երկրորդ տեղում: Անկախ նրանից առաջին տեղինին սիրում եմ, ատում եմ, թե անտարբեր եմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բայց կան մարդիկ, որոնք ուզում են Րաֆիին ընտրեն, ու ուզում են տեսնել իրենց համակրած գործչին որպես թեկնածու: Մարդիկ կարող ա ուզում են, որ իրենց թեկնածուն գլխավորի ցուցակը: Ես օրինակ եթե մեկին համակրեի ու սրտանց հույսեր կապեի իրա հետ, չէի ուզենա, որ նրա անունը լիներ երկրորդ տեղում: Անկախ նրանից առաջին տեղինին սիրում եմ, ատում եմ, թե անտարբեր եմ:


Էլմո ջան, էստեղ եթե Եվրովիժնի շոուն լիներ, ապա հարյուր տոկոսով համաձայն եմ, թող համակրեն, բալետ անեն, իրենց համակրանքի նկարը դնեն բարձի տակ… բայց մեր ժողովուրդը բավական ժամանակ ունեցավ հասկանալու, որ քաղաքականության մեջ համակրանքով չի, ծրագրերով է։ Կոնգրեսը արտակարգ քայլ է անում Տեր–Պետրոսյանով հանդերձ, նորից եմ ասում, սա ստանդարտ դեպք չի։ Իսկ այն զանգվածը որ էլի շարունակում է համակրանքով առաջնորդվել, ապա չեմ կասկածում, որ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը դներ թեկնածությունը, ապա ձայները կտային նրան, նա ավելի համակրելի է, խալ ունի դեմքին, ոնց որ Ռոբերտ Դե–Նիրոն լինի վաբշէ, վոոոոյ…
Ինձ թվում է հասկանալի է, չէ՞, համակրում են Րաֆֆիին, օրինակ կասե՞ս ինչի համար… հարյու՛ր տոկոս նրա բարի դեմքի համար, ուրիշ բանի համար թե կարող են համակրել, ապա խնդրեմ ասա, ես էլ համակրեմ։

----------

Ariadna (19.03.2009), Chuk (19.03.2009), Mephistopheles (19.03.2009), Nareco (19.03.2009), Norton (20.03.2009), Տրիբուն (19.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ինձ թվում է հասկանալի է, չէ՞, համակրում են Րաֆֆիին, օրինակ կասե՞ս ինչի համար… հարյու՛ր տոկոս նրա բարի դեմքի համար, ուրիշ բանի համար թե կարող են համակրել, ապա խնդրեմ ասա, ես էլ համակրեմ։


Բնականաբար ոչ բարի դեմքի համար: Էդ մարդը բացի բարի դեմքից ուրիշ արժանիքներ չունի՞:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բնականաբար ոչ բարի դեմքի համար: Էդ մարդը բացի բարի դեմքից ուրիշ արժանիքներ չունի՞:


Ապեր, քաղաքական գործչի արժանիքները կարևոր ծրագրերն են  ու այդ ծրագրերը իրականացնելու կարողությունը ու կամքը։ Իսկ թե նաև լավ ամուսին է և հայր, շրջապատի կողմից սիրված է, հասնում է օգնություն խնդրողներին, եթե պարտքով փող խնդրես չի մերժի՝ կտա, օտար լեզու գիտի, չի ծխում և այլն, դրանք ֆուֆլո բաներ են։ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը կարող ա և շատ էլ լավ մարդ ա, ընտիր մուժիկ, բայց այս պահին նրա քաղաքապետ դառնալը կարող ե՞ս ասել, ինչ խնդիր է լուծելու, աղբահանությու՞ն, կանաչապատու՞մ, գարաժների ու ավտոկայանատեղիների  հա՞րց, էտի կարող ա Չոռնին էլ անի, ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ կա։

----------


## Elmo

> Ապեր, քաղաքական գործչի արժանիքները կարևոր ծրագրերն են  ու այդ ծրագրերը իրականացնելու կարողությունը ու կամքը։ Իսկ թե նաև լավ ամուսին է և հայր, շրջապատի կողմից սիրված է, հասնում է օգնություն խնդրողներին, եթե պարտքով փող խնդրես չի մերժի՝ կտա, օտար լեզու գիտի, չի ծխում և այլն, դրանք ֆուֆլո բաներ են։ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը կարող ա և շատ էլ լավ մարդ ա, ընտիր մուժիկ, բայց այս պահին նրա քաղաքապետ դառնալը կարող ե՞ս ասել, ինչ խնդիր է լուծելու, աղբահանությու՞ն, կանաչապատու՞մ, գարաժների ու ավտոկայանատեղիների  հա՞րց, էտի կարող ա Չոռնին էլ անի, ի՞նչ պրոբլեմ կա։


Վիշապ ջան դու դիտավորյալ ես իրա զուտ մարդկային ու ընտանեկան հատկանիշները շեշտում, թե՞ ես չեմ կարողանում հստակ արտահայտվեմ, որ էդ մարդուն քաղաքական համակրիներ ունի:
Խոսքը հենց նախընտրական ծրագրի ու քաղաքական ձիրքի մասին ա: Մենակ չասես, որ ինքը նախընտրական ծրագիր չունի:
 Բայց էդ ծրագիրն էլ ա հարաբերական: Ծրագրերը բոլորի մոտ էլ լավն են ու համարյա նույնն են: Խոսքը հենց վստահության ու հավատի մասին ա: Առաջին հերթին քաղաքական գործիչը պետք ա վայելի մարդկանց հարգանքը, վստահությունն ու հավատը: Արթուր բաղդասարյանն էլ լավ ծրագիր ուներ, հարգանք էր վայելում, ժողովուրդը հավատում ու վստահում էին իրան: Ու ի՞նչ դառավ:
Ու էլի պտտվում կանգնում ենք նույն կետի վրա: Թեկնածուն պետք ա հավատ ներշնչի, իրան պետք ա վստահեն: Հիմա ինչի՞ ա քեզ թվում, որ էդ մարդուն քիչ մարդ ա վստահում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …Ծրագրերը բոլորի մոտ էլ լավն են ու համարյա նույնն են: …


 :Smile: Էլմո ջան, էդ նրանից ա, որ դու ծրագրեր կարդալ չես սիրում :Tongue:  Կարդա, և կտեսնես, որ հեչ էլ համարյա նույնը չեն, այսինքն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի նախընտրական ծրագիրը կտրուկ տարբերվում էր բիզնեսմենի ու նրա հաճախորդների ծրագրերից։ Լավ մարդ լինելը ֆուֆլո բան է, ծրագիրն է կարևոր, գիտե՞ս ինչու։ Որովհետև ծրագիրը փաստ է, ցանկացած ժամանակ ժողովուրդը կարող է ծրագիրը դեմ տալ ու ասել՝ գրել ես, ինչու՞ չես անում, ու նույնիսկ ստիպել որ գործիչը իր գրած ծրագիրը ուտի, ներողություն խնդրի ու խաղաղությամբ հեռանա։ Իսկ քո ասած արժանիքներով, լավ տղա լինելով, հույս–հավատ–սեր ներշնչելով շատ շատ կարելի է Կաթողիկոս ընտրել, որովհետև մեկա դրանից բան չի փոխվելու։ Իսկ քաղաքական գործչին դու չես կարող ասել՝ բա դու լավ մարդ էիր, արժանիքներ ունեիր, ինչի ես սենց անում, ինքն էլ կասի՝ լավ եմ անում, սենց ա ճիշտ։ Ջո՞կ… Այ մեր ժողովուրդը եթե հարիֆ չլինի, ապա ծրագրերից կխոսի, ոչ թե արժանիքներից, ծրագրերը փաստեր են, իսկ արժանիքները օդի մեջ խաղեր տվող իրավական ոչմիբան։ Մեկին այդ արժանիքները դուր են գալիս, մյուսին ոչ։  Մի քիչ թեմայից շեղվեցի, ներող։ :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

Դե ժողովուրդը բողոքում ա, ընդվզում ա, ծրագիրն էլ աչքներն ա մտցնում, բայց չեն լսում: Իդեալական տարբերակում քո ասածների հետ լրիվ համաձայն կլինեմ, բայց ստեղ լրիվ մարդկային ագահության ու անինքնասիրության պրոբլեմ կա:
Հիմա որ Քոչարյանը հեռախոս նեմուծողներին ճնշել ա, որ մենակ իրա տղեն ներմուծի, Լֆոն մոնոպոլ ձեթ, շաքարավազ, ցորեն ու դեղորայք ա ներմուծում և այլն ... էդ ո՞ր նախընտրական ծրագրում ա գրած:
Գրած չի, բա խի՞ ա տեղի ունենում: Որովհետև վատ ձաձաներն են պաշտոն ստացել: Մարդկային գործոնը կա էլի:
Էդ նույն օլիգարխներին Լևոնի ժամանակ, երբ իրանք դեռ փոքր բիզնեսմեն էին, ոչ մեկը չբռնաբարեց, ոնց որ իրանք են բռնաբարում հիմիկվա փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսմեններին: Իսկ իրանք բռնաբարում ու մոնոպոլիա են ստեղծում: Դա մարդկային գործոնից չի՞: Են որ օրենքը շուռ են տալիս ու անտեսում, բայց իմ ու քո համար էդ օրենքը ամենայն խստությամբ գործում ա, դա էլ հո մարդկային գործոնով ա պայմանավորված: Բա հիմա, ո՞նց վստահենք մարդուն մենակ իրա նախընտրական ծրագիրը կարդալով:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե ժողովուրդը բողոքում ա, ընդվզում ա, ծրագիրն էլ աչքներն ա մտցնում, բայց չեն լսում: Իդեալական տարբերակում քո ասածների հետ լրիվ համաձայն կլինեմ, բայց ստեղ լրիվ մարդկային ագահության ու անինքնասիրության պրոբլեմ կա:
> Հիմա որ Քոչարյանը հեռախոս նեմուծողներին ճնշել ա, որ մենակ իրա տղեն ներմուծի, Լֆոն մոնոպոլ ձեթ, շաքարավազ, ցորեն ու դեղորայք ա ներմուծում և այլն ... էդ ո՞ր նախընտրական ծրագրում ա գրած:
> Գրած չի, բա խի՞ ա տեղի ունենում: Որովհետև վատ ձաձաներն են պաշտոն ստացել: Մարդկային գործոնը կա էլի:
> Էդ նույն օլիգարխներին Լևոնի ժամանակ, երբ իրանք դեռ փոքր բիզնեսմեն էին, ոչ մեկը չբռնաբարեց, ոնց որ իրանք են բռնաբարում հիմիկվա փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսմեններին: Իսկ իրանք բռնաբարում ու մոնոպոլիա են ստեղծում: Դա մարդկային գործոնից չի՞: Են որ օրենքը շուռ են տալիս ու անտեսում, բայց իմ ու քո համար էդ օրենքը ամենայն խստությամբ գործում ա, դա էլ հո մարդկային գործոնով ա պայմանավորված: Բա հիմա, ո՞նց վստահենք մարդուն մենակ իրա նախընտրական ծրագիրը կարդալով:


Էլմո ջան, էդ քո ասածները տեղի են ունենում, քանի որ ժողովուրդը թույլ է տվել, իսկ ժողովուրդը թույլ է տվել, որովհետև ծրագրեր չի կարդացել, անտարբեր է, թքած ունի։ Եթե ժողովուրդը հասկանար, որ ամբոխից հասարակություն դառնալով կարող է երկրին տեր լինել ու ոչ թե հույսը դնել բարի ձյաձյաների վրա, որ իրենց փոխարեն ամեն ինչ կանեն, ապա վիճակը այլ կլիներ։ 
Իսկ քաղաքականությունը կեղտոտ բան է, բարի ձյաձյաներին հաճախ դարձնում է պուտանկա ձյաձյա, մանավանդ երբ հասարակությունը իրեն ամբոխի տեղ է դնում։ Հիմա մի ծերուկ կա, որ կորցնելու ոչինչ չունի, գրել է ծրագիր, ու էդ ծրագրի կետերը արդեն իրագործում է, երբ նույնիսկ փաստացի նախագահ չի էլ դառել։ Այ իսկական քաղաքական գործիչ է, առանց պաշտոնի անում է էն, ինչ բոլոր պաշտոնավորները հիմա միասին չեն կարողանում անել։ Իսկ դու խոսում ես արժանիքներից. բարի ձյաձյաներից ու համակրանքից։ Ես իհարկե համակրած ունեմ մյուսներին, բայց քաղաքական գործիչը ինձ համար Տեր–Պետրոսյանն է։ Նա ունի ծրագիր, ու մինչ այժմ հստակ գնում է իր ծրագրով, թեկուզ և պաշտոն էլ չունի, ու ես, իմ նման մտածող մարդիկ միարժեքորեն քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում կընտրենք նրան, կտանք նրան հավելյալ լծակ, որ շարունակի ծրագիրը, քանի որ այդ ծրագիրը պետք է մեզ բոլորիս օդի ու ջրի պես։ Իսկ մնացած «բարի ձյաձյաները» ինչքան էլ իրենց ծանԴր պահեն, մեկ է խոշոր կալիբրի ծանԴրամարտիկ չեն դառնա։

----------

Mephistopheles (19.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> "Եթե "Ժառանգությունը" չմիավորվի ՀԱԿ-ի հետ եւ գնա առանձին, դա իշխանությունների եւ թեկնածու Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի համար կլինի ձեռնտու",-"Ա1+"-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց քաղաքագետ Ալեքսանդր Իսկանդարյանը: Նա համոզված է, որ ինչ-որ տոկոսներ նաեւ "Ժառանգությունը" կհավաքի, "Բայց ես դժվարանում եմ ասել, թե քանի տոկոս կարող է հավաքել, որովհետեւ պառակտված է ընդդիմության իմիջը, ընդդիմություն, որը ամեն դեպքում չի հանդիսանում միասնական եւ չի համախմբում հասարակության մեծ մասին, ինչպես ասում են` ՀԱԿ-ում, սա իմիջ է, որի վրա կարող է խաղալ իշխանության թեկնածուն: Եթե չմիավորվեն "Ժառանգությունն" ու ՀԱԿ-ը, ապա, ես կարծում եմ, իրենց համար լավ չի լինի: Բայց որ սա կբերի ընդհանուր պատկերի արմատական փոփոխության, չեմ կարծում: Չեմ կարծում, որ ամեն ինչ գլխիվայր կշրջվի",-ասաց պարոն Իսկանդարյանը:
> Նրա համար դեռ պարզ չի` կհաջողվի՞ արդյոք մոբիլիզացնել մարդկային զանգվածները, կհաջողվի՞ միավորել ընդդիմադիր զանգվածին, որքանո՞վ կկարողանա օգնել դրան "Ժառանգությունը", եւ որքանո՞վ կօգնի գործին միասնական ընդդիմության իմիջը: Բայց գործին հաստատ կօգնի այն մթնոլորտի ստեղծումը, որ "մենք միասին ենք, մեզ հետ է գրեթե ամբողջ հասարակությունը, որը դեմ է իշխանություններին եւ նրա թեկնածուին" , դրա համար, իհարկե, ճիշտ է, որ տարբեր ուժեր աշխատեն մի թեկնածուի օգտին",- համոզված է Իսկանդարյանը:
> Իսկ հնարավո՞ր է, որ ընդդիմության միասնական թեկնածուին իշխանությունը հակադրի իր միասնական թեկնածուին, բայց որն ավելի լուրջ քաղաքական ֆիգուր կլինի, քան Գագիկ Բեգլարյանն է, ասենք` օրինակ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանը, Իսկանդարյանն ասաց. "Տեսականորեն ամեն ինչ հնարավոր է, եւ եթե իշխանությունը վախենա այն սցենարից, որով գնա ընդդիմությունը, տեսականորեն հնարավոր է, թեեւ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի տարբերակը ծայրահեղ քիչ հավանական եմ համարում": Իսկ ելնելով առկա իրավիճակից, իշխանությունը կարծում եմ չպետք է փոխի իր թեկնածուին, եւ կփորձի գնալ իր նախօրոք հայտարարած թեկնածուով":
> Այն, ինչ տեղի կունենա Երեւանում մայիսի 31-ին, Ալեքսանդր Իսկանդարյանը համարում է "նախագահական ընտրություններ- լայթս", այսինքն, կանցնի այնպես, ինչպես նախագահական ընտրությունները. "Հասարակության պառակտում, ընդդիմություն, որը չի ճանաչի ընտրությունների լեգիտիմությունը, ընդհանրապես, կարծում եմ, պայքարն ընթանալու է ամեն ինչ վերցնելու համար, ու եթե ամեն ինչ չվերցնեն, հնարավոր է հետագա առճակատում. սա նման է նրան, ինչ եղավ նախագահական ընտրություններում, բայց կարտահայտվի ավելի մեղմ, որովհետեւ, ի վերջո, ոչ թե հանրապետության նախագահի, այլ Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություն է":


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

> *Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի թիմն ու «Ժառանգությունը» բանակցում են միավորվելու շուրջ, հայտարարել է ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչը*
> 
> 13:11 • 19.03.09
> 
> 
> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսն ու «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունը բանակցում են՝ Երևանի ընտրություններին միասնաբար մասնակցելու հարցի շուրջ։ Այսօր լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ այս նորությունն է հայտնել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչ, նախկին քաղաքապետ Վահագն Խաչատրյանը՝ պատասխանելով Tert.am–ի հարցին, թե արդյո՞ք դեռ հնարավոր է, որ «Ժառանգությունն» ու ՀԱԿ–ը միավորվեն։
> 
> «Իհարկե, հնարավորություններ դեռևս կան, իհարկե, դռները դեռևս փակ չեն։ Այսօր, վաղը, մյուս օրը դեռևս այդ հնարավորությունները մենք ունենք։ Եվ ՀԱԿ–ը, և «Ժառանգությունն» իրար հետ համագործակցության խնդիր չունեն։ Միասնական ցուցակի շուրջը բանակցություններ կվարեն և ընդհանուր եզրեր, կարծում եմ, կգտնեն։ Ես հույս ունեմ, և, համենայն դեպս, ես ուզում եմ այդ ծրագիրն իրականցնենք և միասնական ցուցակով հանդես գանք»,– հայտարարել է նա՝ ի պատասխան մեր հարցին։
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

Ի դեպ, ըստ «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի ունեցած ինֆորմացիայի, Հայ կամավորականների միությունը հայտարարել է, որ հանուն ընդհանուր գործի ՀԱԿ-ի ցուցակներում իր ունեցած տեղերը զիջում է Ժառանգությանը, իսկ իր հերթին «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցությունը պատրաստակամություն է հայտնել «Ժառանգությանը» զիջել իր տեղերի կեսը:

Այսպիսով, ուրվագծվում է, թե իրականում ինչ է կատարվում ու անձամբ ինձ այդ ամենը չի ուրախացնում: Բայց ամեն դեպքում ես շարունակում եմ հուսալ, որ Ժառանգությունը ու ՀԱԿ-ը հանդես կգան միասնաբար:

----------


## Chuk

Ահա, գտա.




> Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանն իր տեղերը տվել է «Ժառանգությանը»
> 
> 14:38 • 19.03.09
> 
> 
> «Հայ կամավորականների համախմբում» նախաձեռնության համակարգող, ազատամարտիկ Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը Tert.am–ի հետ հեռախոսազրույցում հաստատել է մամուլում եղած լուրը, թե երևանյան ընտրությունների՝ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ցուցակում իրենց հատկացված տեղերը իրենք տվել են «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությանը։
> 
> Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանն ասել է, որ այս որոշումն իրենք կայացրել են երեկվա նիստում, որի նպատակն է Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի և «Ժառանգության» միակամության պահպանումը։ Նա նաև կոչ է արել մյուս քաղաքական ուժերին վարվել նույն կերպ։
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

----------


## Chuk

> ԻՍԿ ԻՆՉՈՒ ԼԵՎՈՆ ՏԵՐ-ՊԵՏՐՈՍՅԱՆԸ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՊԵՏ ՉԴԱՌՆԱ
> Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի որոշումը` Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությանը ընդդիմության ցուցակը գլխավորելու մասին, առաջացրել է տարօրինակ արձագանք: Քաղաքական գործիչներն ու քաղաքագետները սկսել են միաձայն պնդել, թե եթե նույնիսկ Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսը հաղթանակ տանի, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը կզիջի տեղը ցուցակում երկրորդին` Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանին: Փաստարկները նույնպես հետաքրքիր են` իբր Տեր-Պետրոսյանի տրամաչափի գործչի համար դա այն մակարդակը չէ:
> 
> Ընտրություններին Տեր-Պետրոսյանի չմասնակցելու փաստարկներ իսկապես դժվար է գտնել: Նա դրա իրավունքն ու հնարավորությունն ունի, եւ ոչինչ չես անի այդտեղ: Այնպես որ, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի “տրամաչափին” հղում անելն, ավելի շուտ, ոչ թե փաստարկ է, այլ հոգեբանության դրսեւորում: Խորհրդային համակարգի դաստիարակած մարդու հոգեբանություն, որտեղ ամեն ինչ կառուցված է հիերարխիայի կոշտ սկզբունքով: Հիերարխիայում պաշտոնի իջեցումը հավասարազոր էր մահվան` ավելի լավ է բանտ կամ թոշակի գնալ: Խորհրդային ժամանակների հետ սանրվածքով մարդիկ ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարող հասկանալ, որ ոչ խորհրդային աշխարհում ամեն ինչ այլ է` դա Աստծո շնորհ չէ, այլ ծառայություն, աշխատանք, հասարակության կողմից վճարվող: Եւ որեւէ սարսափելի բան չկա այն բանում, որ նախկին նախագահը քաղաքապետ դառնա:
> 
> Այս հոգեբանությունը` հիերարխիայում տեղը կորցնելու վախը, շատերին մղում է հանցագործության եւ խաբեության: Դրանից է, որ չինովնիկներին ազատում են` չբացատրելով պատճառները, որ նա հետագայում կարողանա տեղավորվել “համարժեք” պաշտոնի: Եւ “մենք” խոսքը չինովնիկների եւ նույնիսկ քաղաքական գործիչների շուրթերին ներառում է մարդկանց, ովքեր ընդունում են այդ հիերարխիայի օրենքները:
> 
> ՆԱՆՈ ԱՐՂՈՒԹՅԱՆ


Աղբյուր՝ lragir.am

Մարդը ճիշտ ա ասում  :Smile:

----------

Elmo (19.03.2009), Kuk (19.03.2009)

----------


## Rammer

ԵՐԿԱՄՅԱ ՎԱՂԵՄՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԴԱՍԸ
(ԸՆԴՀԱՏԱԿԻՑ – 82)

2007 թվականին խորհրդարանական ընտրություններ էին: Բոլորին էր պարզ, որ ավազակությունն այնքան է ներծծվել ամեն խորշ, որ միայն միասնական ճակատով է հնարավոր ազատագրվել: Այն ժամանակ էլ ընդդիմադիր բազմաթիվ կուսակցությունները բանակցում էին, թվում էր` ուր որ է կմիանան եւ կհաղթեն: ՙԺողովրդավարական հայրենիք՚ կուսակցության առաջնորդ, այժմ քաղբանտարկյալ պարոն Պետրոս Մակեյանի հետ փորձում էինք ամեն բան անել, որ այդ միացումը ստացվի: Մենք մեզ այնտեղ չէինք էլ տեսնում` պատրաստ այդ միավորման ամենասեւագործ աշխատանքն անելու: Չստացվեց, լեզու չգտան, ուստի ամենավերջին պահին ՙԺողովրդավարական հայրենիք՚ ու Պահպանողական կուսակցությունները, համոթ մեր ամբողջ ընդդիմադիր դաշտի, իրենց վտիտ ուժերով ստեղծեցին միակ նախընտրական դաշինքը` ՙԻմպիչմենտը՚: Իսկ որ քարոզչության փուլում, երբ այլեւս անհնար էր միասնական ցուցակով հանդես գալ, մեր ահագնացող հանրահավաքներին միացան շատ ընդդիմադիր կուսակցություններ, արդեն ոչինչ չէր նշանակում: Ոչինչ չէր նշանակում նաեւ այն, երբ այդ հանրահավաքներում ասում էինք. ՙՄեզնից որ մեկին ուզում եք` ձայն տվեք, մենք նույնն ենք՚: Իհարկե, ընդդիմության այդ քայլը բարոյական հաղթանակի պես մի անգո բան էր: Իսկ կեղծված ընտրություններից հետո` բոլորս մի տեսակ խուսափում էինք խոստովանել պարտությունը, որն իրոք պարտություն էր` անկախ այն բանից, որ չկեղծելու կամ զավթիչների բարեհաճության դեպքում գուցե եւ մեզնից ոմանք հայտնվեին Խորհրդարանում: Սա մի դաս է, որ կարող է ուղեցույց լինել մայիսի 31-ի քաղաքապետական ընտրություններում:

Նախագահական ընտրություններից առաջ մենք չկրկնեցինք այդ սխալը, եւ Հիմնադիր-նախագահ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հաղթանակը ջախջախիչ էր: Ու թեեւ այսօր իրական Նախագահը դեռ նախագահական իր լիազորությունների մեջ չէ, քանի որ մարտի 1-ով եւ ինքնաձիգների փողերի տակ իրականացված Սահմանադրական դատարանի վճռով խունտան բռնությամբ յուրացրեց իշխանությունը, մի բան պարզ է. եւս մեկ այդպիսի միասնական հարված բռնազավթիչների իշխանությանը, եւ այլեւս վերջ կտրվի Հայաստանի գերեզմանափոր այս վարչախմբին: Ավելորդ եմ համարում նույնիսկ ասել, թե ինչ է քաղաքապետարանի ընտրությունը: Վրաստանում իշխանափոխությունից առաջ ընդդիմության առաջնորդը վերցրեց Թիֆլիսի քաղաքապետարանը, Միլոշեւիչը գահընկեց արվեց Բելգրադի քաղաքապետարանը հանձնելու հետեւանքով, սոցիալիստ Միտերանին Շիրակը փոխարինեց Փարիզի քաղաքապետարանը վերցնելուց հետո… Եվ այսպես շարունակ: Միթե պարզ չէ, որ անլուրջ չի կարելի մոտենալ Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի ընտրություններին. եւ այնտեղ պիտի հաղթի նա, ով կարճ ժամանակ անց ստանձնելու է ամբողջ երկրի ղեկավարությունը: Սա, հաստատ, ավելի անցնցում եւ երաշխավորված իշխանափոխություն է, քան կլիներ նույնիսկ խորհրդարանական արտահերթը: Եթե դա չի հասկանում իշխանությունը, ապա ընդդիմադիրներիս էլ չի ազատում չհասկանալու պատասխանատվությունից:

2007-ի վերջին Նախագահ Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ինքն էր հորդորել բոլորիս, նույնիսկ Սերժ Սարգսյանի հաճախորդներին, որպեսզի իրեն իշխանափոխության գործիք օգտագործելով` ազատագրեն երկիրը: Կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ անհամար կեղծիքների առկայության դեպքում անգամ` միակ աշխատող միջոցը հենց Հիմնադիր-նախագահի տիրական անձն է: Այսքանից հետո, հասկանալով հանդերձ ՙԺառանգություն՚ կուսակցության հիրավի վաստակած հավակնությունները, դժվարանում եմ ընկալել քաղաքականության մեջ նրա ներկա վարքագիծը: Տրվող բոլոր բացատրությունները նման են 2007 թվականի մեր անմիտ մեկնաբանություններին` իբր մեր ընտրազանգվածները տարբեր են, իբր նա, ով չի կամենա իր քվեն տալ ՙԻմպիչմենտին՚, կտա ՙՀանրապետությանը՚, ՀԺԿ-ին, Արամ Կարապետյանին… Եվ հակառակը: Այն ժամանակ կա°մ ինքներս չէինք պատկերացնում իրականությունը, կա°մ սեթեւեթում էինք: Հիմա պատմությունը փորձում է կրկնվել: Իսկ պատմությունն իր բացասական կողմերով կրկնվում է միայն նրանց համար, ովքեր այն չեն կերտում: Եթե նախորդ անգամ մեզ փողոցում կանգնեցնում ու հարցնում էին, թե ինչու չմիավորվեցինք, ու պարոնայք Նիկոլ Փաշինյանը, Պետրոս Մակեյանն ու ես մի կերպ արդարանալով ասում էինք, թե մենք ինչ անենք, չէ որ միայն վերջին պահին մենք կազմեցինք միակ դաշինքը, հարցրեք միայնակ գնացածներին, ապա վաղը ոչ մի արդարացում չեն ունենալու բոլորիս համար այնքան հարգելի եւ սիրելի դարձած ՙԺառանգության՚ մեր գործընկերները, ովքեր այսօր վարանում են կուսակցական պատվախնդրությունը մի կողմ դնել: Իսկ իշխանական ներկայացուցիչների այն բարբաջանքին, թե այդ կուսակցությունը վազում է ոչընտիրի դուռը, հավատ ընծայել պետք չէ` հաշվի առնելով աննկուն Զարուհի Փոստանջյանի, Վարդան Խաչատրյանի, Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի եւ մյուսների մարդկային բարձր որակները:

Մեղքս ինչ թաքցնեմ. քաղաքապետարանի ընտրությունների առիթով այսպիսի սցենար մեկ-երկու գաղափարակիցներիս առջեւ ես կանխատեսել էի այն բանից հետո, երբ հարգարժան պարոն Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն ամիսներ առաջ հայտարարեց, թե ամենայն հավանականությամբ վերականգնելու է իր մասնակցությունը ԵԽԽՎ հաջորդ նստաշրջանին, թեեւ իր պայմանը դույզն-ինչ բավարարված չէ: Սակայն ամաչում էի, որ այդպիսի բանէ մտքովս անցնում: Հիմա շատ կուզենայի, որ ինձ իրոք ամաչեցնեին ՙԺառանգության՚ ղեկավարները` իրենք իրենցից վեր կանգնելով, այլապես գործելու է հայի երկրորդ խելքը, երբ արդեն ուշ է լիենլու, երբ ավազակապետությունն, անկախ իրենց կամքից, օգտագործած ու սպառած է լինելու այդ ազնիվ ու անգնահատելի քաղաքական ուժը: Աստված 
օգնական:

ՄԻՔԱՅԷԼ ՀԱՅՐԱՊԵՏԵԱՆ
Պահպանողական կուսակցության նախագահ

----------

Chuk (20.03.2009), Mephistopheles (20.03.2009), murmushka (20.03.2009), Սամվել (21.03.2009), Տրիբուն (20.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*ՀՈՒՆԻՍԻ 1-Ի ԵՎ ՄԱՐՏԻ 2-Ի ԱՐԱՆՔՈՒՄ*

Իշխանական ուժերը իրենց արեւին սկսել են հեգնել ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասնակցությունը Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին` դա համեմատելով որեւէ գյուղի գյուղապետի ընտրություններին մասնակցության հետ։ Այս` իբր հեգնանքի տակից իրականում երեւում են իշխանական հուսահատության երկար ականջները։ Ակնհայտ էր, որ Սերժ Սարգսյանը որոշել էր Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններն անցկացնել Շորբուլախի գյուղապետի ընտրությունների տրամաբանությամբ, որտեղ Ալաբաշի ընտրությունը թվում էր անխուսափելի։ Իշխանություններին հենց գյուղապետի ընտրությունների տրամաբանությունն է ձեռնտու, որովհետեւ գյուղապետի ընտրությունները որեւէ կերպ չեն կարող փոխել հանրապետությունում առկա քաղաքական իրավիճակը։ Երեւանում, այո, իշխանությանը պետք էր գյուղապետի ընտրություններ անցկացնել, բայց Տեր-Պետրոսյանը իր մասնակցությամբ ընտրությունները դարձրեց նախագահական։ Ասվածի մեջ բացարձակապես հռետորականություն չկա` սա պարզ քաղաքական իրողություն է, եւ ակնհայտ է, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի` Երեւանի քաղաքապետ ընտրվելու հենց հաջորդ պահին իշխանական բուրգը սկսելու է ոչ թե փլուզվել, այլ հալվել սառցե տնակի նման, եւ այս պրոցեսը այնքան արագ է տեղի ունենալու, որ ինչ-որ իմաստով նմանվելու է փլուզման։ Սրա համար, ի դեպ, կան լրջագույն քաղաքական նախադրյալներ, եւ ամենակարեւոր նախադրյալը Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախագահության բացարձակ ոչ լեգիտիմ բնույթն է։ Լեգիտիմ նախագահի համար Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում քաղաքական հակառակորդի հաղթանակը որեւէ սպառնալիք չէր ստեղծելու։ Իսկ այսօր ստեղծված իրավիճակի նրբությունը այն է, որ հենց առաջին փուլում, այսինքն` քաղաքացիների ուղղակի քվեարկության արդյունքում Երեւանի քաղաքապետ ընտրվելու պահից Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, որպես ընտրված ֆիգուր, ունենալու է քաղաքական լեգիտիմության եւ ազդեցության ավելի մեծ աստիճան, քան Բաղրամյան 26-ը բռնազավթած անձը։ Եւ եթե հաշվի ենք առնում, որ Երեւանը ոչ միայն մայրաքաղաք է, այլեւ երկրի տնտեսական, քաղաքական կյանքի գրեթե մենաշնորհային կրողը, հասկանալի է դառնում, որ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հաղթանակը առաջիկա ընտրություններում անխուսափելի է դարձնում արտահերթ նախագահական ընտրությունների անցկացումը։ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքից առաջ ակնհայտորեն իր մտքում արդեն ուներ այս սցենարը։ Եւ վերջին իրադարձությունների ֆոնին մարտիմեկյան ելույթը բոլորովին ուրիշ իմաստ է ստանում։ Վերջին մեկ տարին ցույց տվեց, որ 2008 թվականի նախագահական ընտրությունների կեղծման փաստը չի մոռացվելու։ Եւ այս ֆոնին, «գրոհային» սցենարը մերժելով` Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, ըստ էության, հանրության ամենալայն շերտերին ուղերձ հղեց, որ ինքը գիտի ստեղծված ներքաղաքական ճգնաժամը հաղթահարելու դյուրին ճանապարհը, եւ Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին մասնակցելու որոշմամբ ցույց տվեց այդ ճանապարհը։ Այն, որ ավազակապետությունը չի գոյատեւելու, ակնհայտ է այսօր, ակնհայտ էր երեկ, ակնհայտ էր երեք ամիս առաջ։ Բայց Հայաստանը, անգամ` հանրության հակակոնգրեսական շերտը, ունի ընտրություն` ավազակապետությանը վերջ տալ ընտրական ճանապարհով կամ քաղաքացիական հետեւողական պայքարի։ Ինչ խոսք, առաջին ճանապարհը պակաս էներգիա ու կրքեր կխլի Հայաստանից, բայց եւ մենք բոլորս պարզ պետք է գիտակցենք` այն շանսը, որ տրվում է Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մասնակցությամբ, այլեւս չի կրկնվելու։ Եւ եթե մայիսի 31-ի շանսը չօգտագործվի, հաջորդ օրը հայտնվելու ենք մարտի 2-ի հրամայականի առաջ։ Եւ այս անգամ Համաժողովրդական շարժումը շատ ավելի մեծ եռանդ ու թափ ու մոտիվացիա է ունենալու։ Այնպես որ, բոլորի համար պետք է ակնհայտ լինի, որ մայիսի 31-ին ընտրությունը իսկապես Սեւի եւ Սպիտակի միջեւ է։ Եւ նրանք, ովքեր ուզում են այլ գույներ, աչքեր, բեղեր ու հարցեր ավելացնել այս պարզ իրավիճակին, ընդամենը հարված են հասցնում ՀՀ քաղաքացու ողնաշարին, ընդ որում` անցնելով արդեն իսկ դհոլահարված եւ օբրուչներով ցանկապատված իդիոտիկ մի ճանապարհ։

*Նիկոլ Փաշինյան*

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Այնպես որ, բոլորի համար պետք է ակնհայտ լինի, որ մայիսի 31-ին ընտրությունը իսկապես Սեւի եւ Սպիտակի միջեւ է։ Եւ *նրանք, ովքեր ուզում են այլ գույներ, աչքեր, բեղեր ու հարցեր ավելացնել այս պարզ իրավիճակին, ընդամենը հարված են հասցնում ՀՀ քաղաքացու ողնաշարին, ընդ որում` անցնելով արդեն իսկ դհոլահարված եւ օբրուչներով ցանկապատված իդիոտիկ մի ճանապարհ։*
> *Նիկոլ Փաշինյան*


Էս պահը շատ լավ էր ասված… :Hands Up:  :LOL:

----------

Mephistopheles (20.03.2009), Տրիբուն (20.03.2009)

----------


## Քամի

> Ասում են, որ վերջերս ԱԺ-ի ամբիոնից հանրապետական պատգամավոր Արմեն Աշոտյանի արած մի հայտարարություն խիստ զայրացրել է Երևանի քաղաքապետ Գագիկ Բեգլարյանին։ Ա. Աշոտյանը, քաղաքապետի առաջիկա ընտրություններում Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առաջադրման մասին խոսելով, համեմատություն էր անցկացրել ԱՄՆ-ում Բարաք Օբամայի և Ջոն Մաքքեյնի նախագահական մրցապայքարի հետ՝ նշելով, որ երիտասարդ Օբաման հաղթել է ծեր Մաքքեյնին։ Աշոտյանը, ինչպես միշտ, ուզել էր լավ լինի, բայց ստացվել էր՝ ինչպես միշտ, և պարզվել է, որ Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը Աշոտյանի խոսքերում թափանցիկ ակնարկ է նկատել իր մականվան առումով։
> 
> Խնդիրն այն է, որ ԱՄՆ նախագահական ընտրություններում Մաքքեյնին հաղթած Բարաք Օբաման սևամորթ է, և նմանօրինակ համեմատությունը խոցել է Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի ինքնասիրությունը։ Տեղեկություններ կան, որ Բեգլարյանը նույնիսկ փորձել է պատժել Աշոտյանին, սակայն իշխանությունները նրան խորհուրդ են տվել մինչև քաղաքապետի ընտրությունները զերծ մնալ ավելորդ սկանդալներից։


թերթ

----------

Աբելյան (20.03.2009)

----------


## Քամի

> Այսօր, ըստ մեր հավաստի տեղեկությունների, տեղի է ունենալու իշխանության կոալիցիայի նիստ՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախագահությամբ: 
> Ըստ մեր աղբյուրի՝ իշխանությունները որոշել են փոխել իրենց մարտավարությունը, հետեւաբար՝ նաեւ թեկնածուին, Երեւանի քաղաքապետի միջնորդավորված ընտրություններում: Մեր աղբյուրը հայտնում է, որ ձախողվել են իշխանություն-«Ժառանգություն» բանակցությունները, ըստ այդմ՝ իշխանությունը եւս մտածում է միասնական թեկնածուով հանդես գալու մասին: Հնարավոր թեկնածուների շարքում նշվում են Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի, Հարություն Քուշկյանի եւ Տարոն Մարգարյանի անունները: Չնայած սրան՝ իշխանության միջանցքներում խուճապը գնալով ահագնանում է, որովհետեւ քաջ գիտակցվում է, որ որեւէ թեկնածու ի զորու չէ հաղթել առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Այնպես որ՝ առաջիկա շաբաթներին ականատես ենք լինելու ապօրինի իշխանության կազմաքանդման գործընթացին:


ժամանակ

----------


## Elmo

> Հնարավոր թեկնածուների շարքում նշվում են *Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի*, Հարություն Քուշկյանի եւ Տարոն Մարգարյանի անունները:


Չգիտեմ մնացածը ովքեր են, բայց Ռոբին թեկնածու դրեցին՝ ես անձամբ կատաղի քարոզ եմ անելու նրա դեմ:

----------


## Քամի

> «Օրինաց երկիր» կուսակցությունում բավական լուրջ խմորումներ են սկսվել: Հեղինե Բիշարյանը որեւէ կերպ չի ցանկանում մասնակցել Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին եւ գլխավորել ՕԵԿ ցուցակը: Բիշարյանը սրտնեղել է, որ ՀՀԿ-ն իրենց ցանկանում է որպես գործիք ծառայեցնել` հանուն Չոռնի Գագոյի, եւ անձամբ ինքը չի ցանկանում հանդես գալ այդ գործիքի կարգավիճակում: Սակայն ՕԵԿ վարչության վերջին նիստի ժամանակ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը շշպռել է Բիշարյանին` հայտարարելով, որ որոշողը ոչ թե Բիշարյանն է, այլ` անձամբ ինքը: Իսկ ինքը` Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը որոշել է, որ ՕԵԿ-ը պետք է մասնակցի ընտրություններին: Հասկանալի է, որ ԱԽՔ-ին էլ Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին մասնակցել ստիպել է Սերժ Սարգսյանը: Հենց սա է պատճառը, որ տիկին Բիշարյանը հերթական անգամ հայտնվել է դեպրեսիայի մեջ եւ հրաժարվում է պատասխանել լրագրողների հարցերին:


ժամանակ

----------


## Mephistopheles

Այսօր, ըստ մեր հավաստի տեղեկությունների, տեղի է ունենալու իշխանության կոալիցիայի նիստ՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի նախագահությամբ: 
Ըստ մեր աղբյուրի՝ իշխանությունները որոշել են փոխել իրենց մարտավարությունը, հետեւաբար՝ նաեւ թեկնածուին, Երեւանի քաղաքապետի միջնորդավորված ընտրություններում: *Մեր աղբյուրը հայտնում է, որ ձախողվել են իշխանություն-«Ժառանգություն» բանակցությունները*, ըստ այդմ՝ իշխանությունը եւս մտածում է միասնական թեկնածուով հանդես գալու մասին: Հնարավոր թեկնածուների շարքում նշվում են Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի, Հարություն Քուշկյանի եւ Տարոն Մարգարյանի անունները: Չնայած սրան՝ իշխանության միջանցքներում խուճապը գնալով ահագնանում է, որովհետեւ քաջ գիտակցվում է, որ որեւէ թեկնածու ի զորու չէ հաղթել առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Այնպես որ՝ առաջիկա շաբաթներին ականատես ենք լինելու ապօրինի իշխանության կազմաքանդման գործընթացին


էս լուրջ ա՞

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ԳԱԼՈՒՍՏ ՍԱՀԱԿՅԱՆՆ ԱՓՍՈՍՈՒՄ Է, ՈՐ ՄԱԿԱՆՈՒՆ ՉՈՒՆԻ*
> ... Սահակյանը հայտնել է, որ “իշխանությունը կարիք չունի գալիք մարտերի պատրաստվել”: Նրա խոսքով, ինչպես բոլոր ընտրություններին, այս անգամ էլ ՀՀԿ-ն Երեւանում մեծ դերակատարում է ունենալու եւ որեւէ ուժ չի կանգնելու իշխանության դեմ: ՀՀԿ ցուցակն արդեն որոշված է, սակայն պետք է դեռ հաստատի գործադիր մարմինը, ու դրա համար Գալուստ Սահակյանը ցուցակի մասին ոչինչ չի ասել: Նա նշել է միայն, որ *Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի գլխավորությամբ ցուցակում տեղ են գտել անձինք, որոնք ավագանու ընտրություններում ավանդաբար շատ ձայն են ստացել:*
> ...
> Ի դեպ, Գալուստ Սահակյանին լրագրողները կրկին հարցրել են, թե ինչու ՀՀԿ-ն ընտրեց քաղաքապետի մականունավոր թեկնածու: Նա պատասխանել է, որ հայ գրականության մեջ բոլոր հերոսներն ունեն մականուն: “Իսկ ինչու ինքը չունի” հարցին Սահակյանը պատասխանել է, թե ափսոսում է դրա համար: 
> 
> Լրագիր


Պատկերացնու՞մ եք ՀՀԿ ցուցակը
1. Չոռնի Գագո
2. Սարիթաղցի Կուկու
3. Նորագավթիցի Պճո
4. Ղռեցի Ճուտ
5. Ուպռավլենու Քեռի 
6. Բոշի Մայլի Վլե

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ԿԳԱ ՀՈՒՆԻՍԻ 1-Ն, ՈՒ ԿՏԵՍՆԵՆՔ, ՈՐ ԸՆԴԴԻՄԱԴԻՐ ԵՆ*  
> Մարտի 20-ին խորհրդարանական ճեպազրույցների ընթացքում ժառանգություն կուսակցության խմբակցության ղեկավար Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանն ու քարտուղար Լարիսա Ալավերդյանը լրագրողների հարցերին ի պատասխան կրկին անդրադարձել են Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի հետ հարաբերության խնդրին ու քաղաքապետի ընտրությանը մասնակցության իրենց ձեւի մասին հարցին: Լարիսա Ալավերդյանը եւ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը հայտարարել են, որ հատկապես ընդդիմադիր մամուլը սխալ է անում, երբ փորձում է Ժառանգությանն արատավորել ՀԱԿ հետ միասնական մասնակցությունը մերժելու համար: Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի խոսքով, Ժառանգությունը եղել է ու կա ընդդիմադիր եւ կգա հունիսի 1-ն, ու կտեսնեն, որ Ժառանգությունը կրկին ընդդիմադիր է: Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի խոսքով, Ժառանգությունը երբեք մաս չի կազմի իշխանությանն այն տեսքով, ինչով որ ձեւավորվել է իշխանությունը փետրվարի 19-ի նախագահի ընտրությամբ: Լարիսա Ալավերդյանն էլ հայտարարել է, թե Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի հետ խռով չեն, ու պետք չէ այդօրինակ բաներ որոնել: Նա ասել է, թե կան քաղաքապետի ընտրությանը ՀԱԿ հետ գործակցելու բազմաթիվ ձեւեր, միասնական ցուցակից բացի: Այդ ամենով հանդերձ, Ժառանգությունը հայտարարել է,* որ քաղաքապետի մասնակցության ձեւի վերաբերյալ վերջնական որոշում դեռ չեն կայացրել, այն կլինի հենց մարտի 20-ին,* քննարկման արդյունքում: *Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը, իր անձնական կարծիքի մասին հարցին ի պատասխան հայտարարել է, որ իր անձնական կարծիքն այն է, որ պետք է ընդդիմությունը մասնակցի միասնական ցուցակով:* Իսկ Լարիսա Ալավերդյանը կրկնել է մեկ ցուցակով չգնալու պատճառը, որն ըստ Ժառանգության, մոտեցումների տարբերությունն է: Լարիսա Ալավերդյանն ասում է, որ իրենք կողմ են երիտասարդ գործչի գլխավորությամբ ցուցակին, ի դեմ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի, որը հետո ամոթով չի թողնի ընդդիմությանը, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը, ըստ Լարիսա Ալավերդյանի, փորձում է քաղաքապետի ընտրությանը մասնակցել իր արդեն կուտակած ներուժով: Լարիսա Ալավերդյանն ասում է, որ հասկանում են ՀԱԿ մոտեցումը, բայց նաեւ ակնկալում են, որ ՀԱԿ-ն էլ կհարգի Ժառանգության մոտեցումը: Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը նաեւ հաստատել է ՀԱԿ անդամ Վահագն Խաչատրյանի նախօրեին արած հայտարարությունը, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ու Ժառանգությունը բանակցում են ընտրությանը միասնական տարբերակով հանդես գալու շուրջ: Ժառանգությունը, քանի դեռ չի կայացրել վերջնական որոշում, ոչինչ չի բացառում, հայտարարել են Լարիսա Ալավերդյանն ու Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը: 
> 
> Լրագիր


Տղայա Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը: Փաստորեն վաղը առավոտյան պարզ կլինի հա՞, միցուցակով, թե ոչ:




> *ԺԱՌԱՆԳՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ ԱՅՍ ԱՆԳԱՄ ՉԻ ՄԱՍՆԱԿՑՈՒՄ ԿՈՒՍԱԿՑՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՀԱՎԱՔԻՆ* 
> Ժառանգություն կուսակցությունը չի մասնակցի մարտի 20-ին Հայաստանի նախագահի հրավիրած կուսակցական խորհրդակցությանը, որի թեման լինելու է ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամը: Այդ մասին Ժառանգություն խմբակցության ղեկավար Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը հայտարարել է մարտի 20-ին խորհրդարանական ճեպազրույցների ընթացքում: *Ժառանգության չմասնակցելու պատճառն այն է, որ այդ ժամերին կուսակցությունը կարեւոր քննարկում ունի քաղաքապետի ընտրությանը իր մասնակցության ձեւը որոշելու համար եւ կուսակցության վարչության նախագահ Անահիտ Բախշյանը զբաղված է լինելու այդ քննարկմամբ ու չի կարող մասնակցել Սերժ Սարգսյանի հրավիրած կուսակցապետերի խորհրդակցությանը:* Ի դեպ, այդ ֆորմատի առաջին խորհրդակցությանը, որ վերաբերում էր ղարաբաղի հարցին, Ժառանգությունը մասնակցում էր: 
> 
> Լրագիր

----------

Ներսես_AM (20.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Չգիտեմ մնացածը ովքեր են, բայց Ռոբին թեկնածու դրեցին՝ ես անձամբ կատաղի քարոզ եմ անելու նրա դեմ:


Տարոնը Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանի տղեն ա:

----------


## ministr

Դեռ շուտա խոսել, թե հեսա իշխանական բուրգը կփլվի իր տակը թողնելով բոլոր մականունավորբերին և այլն... Քոչարյանն էս պահին չի կարող առաջադրվի, քանի որ կուսակցական չի; Եթե մի գիշերվա մեջ սարքեն կուսակցական միգուցե և կարող ա, բայց դա լրիվ անիմաստ ա  ընտրվելու տեսանկյունից ու իմաստալից` բոլոր շրջանակներն հօգուտ իշխանական թեկնածուի աշխատացնելու տեսանկյունից: Բացի դրանից "պրոբլեմը" ծագել ա էն տեղում, որտեղ ոչ ոք չէր սպասում: Հաստատ պատկերացվել էր թաղապետի կարգի ընտրություններ, որտեղ դեռ շատ առաջ կարելի ա ասել թե ով ա ընտրվելու: Հետևաբար նախապատրաստված չեն: Սա կոչվումա ցայտնոտ: Որպես թաղապետ կամ քաղաքապետ Բեգլարյանի անձը շատ հարմար էր ու մարդը նորմալ աշխատում էր որպես թաղապետ, և խնդիրը քաղաքական չդառնալու դեպքում նույնիսկ առանց կեղծումների կարծում եմ որ կանցներ:  Բայց դե դառավ նախագահական ընտրություններ ու ԼՏՊ-ի հաղթանակի դեպքում դե ֆակտո պետությունն ունենումա 2 ղեկավար` տարբեր ֆունկցիաներով: Դրականի հետ դա իր մեջ նաև բացասական ծիլերա պարունակում(պետության համար) որոնք ինչ-ինչ պայմանների դեպքում կարող են բերել վատ հետևանքների:

----------

Սամվել (21.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քոչարյանն էս պահին չի կարող առաջադրվի, քանի որ կուսակցական չի;


Բոլորովին կապ չունի: Կարող է հանգիստ լինել անկուսակցական, բայց առաջադրվել կուսակցական ցուցակով: Ընտրական օրենսիգիրքը դրա հնարավորությունը տալիս է:

Ուրիշ բան, որ նրա ցուցակը գլխաբորելու հավանականությունն իրոք շատ ցածր է:

----------


## ministr

Հա, ճիշտ ա, մոռացել էի, որ տենց հետաքրքիր բաներ կան մեր օրենսգրքում :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

*ԲԱ ՈՐ ՉՍՏԱՑՎԻ՞*



«Մենք, բնականաբար, ընտրությունները պիտի անցկացնենք այնպես, ինչպես ընտրական այսօրվա տրամաբանությունն է», անդրադառնալով քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին, հայտարարել է ՀՅԴ Գերագույն մարմնի ներկայացուցիչ Արմեն Ռուստամյանը: 

«ՉԻ» - Արմեն Ռուստամյանի անկեղծությունը հիացնում է: Ուշադրություն դարձրեք` նա չի ասում, որ ընտրություններն անցկացվելու են օրենքի շրջանակներում: Ասում է` անցկացնելու ենք «ընտրական այսօրվա տրամաբանությամբ»: Իսկ այդ տրամաբանությունը հայտնի է: Սկզբում որտեղ ինչ կեղծիք հնարավոր է արվում է, հետո համապատասխան թվերն են հայտարարվում, հետո սպեցնազը լցվում է փողոցները, որպեսզի Սահմանադրական դատարանը հանգիստ ընթերցի նախապես գրված տեքստը, հետո էլ ՀՅԴ-ն հայտարարում է, որ չնայած առանձին խախտումներին, ընտրություններն անցել են փայլուն, եւ իրենք համարյա թե ողջունում են դրա արդյունքները: 

Այլ հարց է, որ այս անգամ վայթե չստացվի: Մեկ էլ տեսար` ընդդիմությունը ստիպեց, որ ընտրություններն անցկացվեն ոչ թե «այսօրվա տրամաբանության», այլ օրենքի շրջանակներում:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.03.2009), murmushka (20.03.2009), Աթեիստ (20.03.2009), Սամվել (21.03.2009), Տրիբուն (22.03.2009)

----------


## azat11

Տեսաք Լևոնը ինչ խոդ արեց, Բջնին միանգամից չեղյալ հայտարարեցին, վարչապետն էլ մոռացավ հրաժարականի մասին: :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Բջնին ինչ կապ ուներ ԼՏՊ-ի հետ?  Կամ վարչապետը?
Բջնիի խնդիրները հավատացած եմ որ ֆինանսական են, էն ել տնտ. ճգնաժամի պայմաններում էդ քանակի փող ռեալ քամուն տալ ով կհամաձայնվեր? հլա էդքան փող պտի լինի որ մի բան էլ քամուն տան: Հավատացած եմ որ քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների հետ կապ չունի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> ԺԱՌԱՆԳՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿ Է ՏՎԵԼ Է ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻՆ
> Երեկ ուշ երեկոյան ավարտվել է Ժառանգություն կուսակցության վարչության նիստը, որտեղ որոշվել է կազմել Երեւանի քաղաքապետի առաջիկա ընտրության ընդդիմության միասնական ցուցակի այլընտրանքային տարբերակը: Ըստ այդ ցուցակի, առաջին տեղում Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանն է, երկրորդում` Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը, երրորդում` պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը եւ չորրորդում` Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը: Ցուցակի մյուս տեղերի համար Ժառանգությունը պատրաստ է բանակցել ՀԱԿ հետ, մինչեւ այսօր ժամը 18-ը:


Ու այ սենց միշտ  հայերս, եթե ինչ որ կարևոր բան վճռելու կարիք է լինում, դեբիլանում ենք :Blink:  Առաջին տեղում պիտի *քյասար* «Ժառանգությունը» լինի... Լրիվ փլվել են :Dntknw:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ու այ սենց միշտ  հայերս, եթե ինչ որ կարևոր բան վճռելու կարիք է լինում, դեբիլանում ենք Առաջին տեղում պիտի *քյասար* «Ժառանգությունը» լինի... Լրիվ փլվել են


Ընգեր, թող ռադ ըլնեն գնան իրանց ցուցակով ինչ ուզում են անեն… դրանց ոչ մի կոմպրոմիս… էլ ով ասես իրենց տեղը դրանց չզիջեցին… Րաֆֆին Արտուրիկից հինգ պակաս է… ասա 10 տարի ունեիր, անեիր հիմա ես եկել դառել ես պրիցիպիա՞լ

----------


## ministr

Առաջինը ԼՏՊ, հետո Րաֆֆի հետո Դեմիրճյան: Մաքսիմում էս տարբերակը կարող ա լինի... 

Ում որ ամենաշատն են ընտրելու նա պետք ա առաջին տեղում լինի, ոչ թե ով որ շատա ուզում: Իսկ նախագահական ու խորհրդարանական ընտրություններում երևաց թե ում ինչքան ձայնա գալիս:

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ, բայց եկեք Ժառանգությանը չտանենք դնենք գեղամյանի ու բաղդասարյանի կողքը: Հաստատ դա իրանց տեղը չի: Հետո ինչ որ մարդիկ ուզում են առաջին տեղով գնան, դա չի սևացնում իրենց մյուս ծառայությունները: Պետք չի առաջնորդվել "кто не с нами тот против нас" սկզբունքով:

----------

Elmo (21.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (21.03.2009), Սամվել (21.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Առաջինը ԼՏՊ, հետո Րաֆֆի հետո Դեմիրճյան: Մաքսիմում էս տարբերակը կարող ա լինի... 
> 
> Ում որ ամենաշատն են ընտրելու նա պետք ա առաջին տեղում լինի, ոչ թե ով որ շատա ուզում: Իսկ նախագահական ու խորհրդարանական ընտրություններում երևաց թե ում ինչքան ձայնա գալիս:


ministr ջան,  էս նյութը էսօր քննարկման թեմա պիտի չլիներ… էսքան ձգձգել ու քամակ խաղացնել… ասա գնում ես գնա, չլինի՞ կարծում են հանկարծ կարող է էնքան ձայն ու տեղ հավաքեն որ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը կամ Րաֆֆին քաղաքապետ դառնան… մեկ էլ հետաքրաիր ա էդ ի՞նչ քարոզարշավ պիտի տանեն և ու՞մ դեմ

----------


## ministr

Դե յանի պետք ա հավաքեն էն մարդկանց ձայները, ովքեր որ ԼՏՊ-ին տանել չեն կարողանում; Որ իրանք լինեն էդ մարդիկ էլ չեն գնա ընտրեն ուրիշ կուսակցություն: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը անհրաժեշտ քանակով ձայներ հավաքի, վատ չի իրանց առանձին մասնակցելը, բայց որ չհավաքեց.......
Վատ չի էն իմաստով, որ ավագանիում ավելի շատ ձայն կունենա ընդդիմությունը, բայց դա արդեն երկրորդական խնդիրա, գլխավորը հաղթելն ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ, բայց եկեք Ժառանգությանը չտանենք դնենք գեղամյանի ու բաղդասարյանի կողքը: Հաստատ դա իրանց տեղը չի: Հետո ինչ որ մարդիկ ուզում են առաջին տեղով գնան, դա չի սևացնում իրենց մյուս ծառայությունները: Պետք չի առաջնորդվել "кто не с нами тот против нас" սկզբունքով:


ապեր, բա ո՞րտեղ է իրանց տեղը, ի՞նչ անենք … իհարկե ուրանալ չի կարելի նրանց գործերը, բայց դա նրանց իրավունք չի տալիս որ էս վայրկյանին պոզերը տնկեն… ministr ջան, հենց տենց էլ կա "кто не с нами тот против нас" ու էնքան մինչև էս ռեժիմը հեռանա ու էն ժամանակ արդեն էդ կարգախոսը կվերանա… մենք հիմա ընդհանուր "թշնամու" դեմ ենք պայքարում ու այստեղ որևէ մասնատում արդարացված չէ… իրանք էս դեպքում պետք է ժողովրդին բացատրեն թե ինչով են ախք-ից տարբեր, իսկ բացատրությունները շատ չեն, կարելի է ասել չկան

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դե յանի պետք ա հավաքեն էն մարդկանց ձայները, ովքեր որ ԼՏՊ-ին տանել չեն կարողանում; Որ իրանք լինեն էդ մարդիկ էլ չեն գնա ընտրեն ուրիշ կուսակցություն: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը անհրաժեշտ քանակով ձայներ հավաքի, վատ չի իրանց առանձին մասնակցելը, բայց որ չհավաքեց.......
> Վատ չի էն իմաստով, որ ավագանիում ավելի շատ ձայն կունենա ընդդիմությունը, բայց դա արդեն երկրորդական խնդիրա, գլխավորը հաղթելն ա:


Ապեր, ես կհամաձայնվեի քեզ հետ եթե մենք ունենայինք դեմոկրատական երկիր և ընտրությունների արդարացիությունն ու թափանցիկությունը խնդիր չլիներ, բայց էսօր առաջադրանքը քաղաքապետ դառնալը չի, այլ ռեժիմի վերացումն է, այստեղ ուժերը պետք է կոնսոլիդացվեն… ինչքան մասնատ, էնքան կեղծելը հեշտ

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Ժողովուրդ, բայց եկեք Ժառանգությանը չտանենք դնենք գեղամյանի ու բաղդասարյանի կողքը:  Պետք չի առաջնորդվել "кто не с нами тот против нас" սկզբունքով:


կարծում եմ այստեղ պետք է։ 
 նույն  գեղամյանի ու բաղդասարյանի անջատողական խաղերն են։

----------


## ministr

ախք-ը լրիվ առանձին կինոյա: 
Իրանց տեղը խորհրդարանում ընդդիմության ձայնը լսելի դարձնելնա, ճիշտա 5 հոգով շատ բան չես անի, բայց ամեն դեպքում չեղածից լավա: ԱԺ պատգամավոր լինելու հանգամանքը ևս որոշ դռներա բացում: 

Ես ել եմ դա ասում, որ հաղթելու դեպքում իրենց ասածը ճիշտ կլինի (եթե 7%-ը հաղթահարեն) , բայց գերխնդիրը հաղթելնա: Իշխանությունները երբեք էսքան թույլ չեն եղել, ու որոշիչ քայլի համար ուժերի միավորումա պետք:

Խաղերը խաղեր, բայց էդ մարդիկ մարտի 1-ին էլ էին կանգնած ժողովրդի կողքին հետո էլ: Ոչ ոք անթերի չի, բայց պետք չի դավաճանի պիտակ կպցնել;

----------


## Վիշապ

> Դե յանի պետք ա հավաքեն էն մարդկանց ձայները, ովքեր որ ԼՏՊ-ին տանել չեն կարողանում; Որ իրանք լինեն էդ մարդիկ էլ չեն գնա ընտրեն ուրիշ կուսակցություն: Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը անհրաժեշտ քանակով ձայներ հավաքի, վատ չի իրանց առանձին մասնակցելը, բայց որ չհավաքեց.......


Առավել ապուշ հիմնավորում իրենց կողմից երևի այսքան ժամանակ չի եղել, նույնիսկ նախագահական ընտրություններին ավելի քիչ ապուշ հիմնավորումներ են արել իրենց տոռմուզը արդարացնելու համար: Փաստորեն քաղաքացին, որը ԼՏՊ-ին տանել չի կարողանում ըստ իրենց նաև միքիչ դեբիլոտ ա, քանի որ չի տեսնում նույն ցուցակի մեջ ԼՏՊ-ին... ասենք երկրորդ տեղում: Դա դեռ մի կողմ, փաստորեն իրենց թվում է, թե կան մարդիկ որ ԼՏՊ-ին տանել չեն կարողանում, բայց բոլորը անխտիր տանել կարողնում են Րաֆիին: Ինչպիսի ինքնագոհություն: Անձամբ ես՝ քաղաքացիս հայտարարում եմ, որ ես Րաֆֆիին տանել չեմ կարողանում, յա տակույու լիչնույու նեպրիյազն իսպիտիվայու կ Ռաֆիկու, չտո կուշած նե մագու: Համ էլ հարգելի քաղաքացիներ, չե՞ք սիրում, մի՛ կերեք, ձեզ ոչ մեկ չի ստիպում: Ստեղ բլեֆ-մլեֆ, քաղաքացու ճաշակին հարմարվել-չհարմարվելու խնդիր չի:

----------

Chuk (21.03.2009), Mephistopheles (21.03.2009), murmushka (21.03.2009), Norton (21.03.2009), Տրիբուն (22.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ախք-ը լրիվ առանձին կինոյա: 
> ........................................................................
> 
> Խաղերը խաղեր, բայց էդ մարդիկ մարտի 1-ին էլ էին կանգնած ժողովրդի կողքին հետո էլ: Ոչ ոք անթերի չի, *բայց պետք չի դավաճանի պիտակ կպցնել*;


հա ընգեր, կանգնած էին ու դրա համար էլ էսօր փայ են ուզում… աշխատավարձի օրն է եկել… դավաճանի չէ, բայց ակամայից դավաճանի, ես առանց վարանելու կկպցնեմ ու դա կլինի շատ մեղմ… ինձ, էդ իրենց "լևոնին ձեն չտվողները մեզ կտան" հեքիաթնրով չես խաբի, ոչ էլ ժողովրդին

----------


## Mephistopheles

Հետաքրքիրն էն ա, որ էս նոր "ցուցակում" Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը իսպառ գոլորշիացավ ու տեղը հայտնվեց Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը… երևի նրա նախօրեի արտահայտած անձնական կարծիքը "կուսակցությանը" դուր չի եկել

----------


## Chuk

Դե ինչ, Ժառանգության իրավունքն ա այդպիսի որոշում կայացնելը, ճիշտ էնպես, ինչպես քաղաքացուս իրավունքն ա այդ որոշումը չընդունելը, քննադատելը ու վերլուծություններ անելը:

Քննադատության պահով շատ ծավալվել չեմ ուզում, կարճ կարելի է ասել, որ համարում եմ կատարյալ սխալ ու չափազանց ամբիցիոզ որոշում: Միաժամանակ որոշում, որն ակնհայտորեն ցույց է տալիս համագործակցել չցանկանալը: Պարզաբանեմ: Այն որ ՀԱԿ-ն ու Ժառանգությունը նույն կշիռն ունեցող ուժեր չեն ու ՀԱԿ-ն այսօր անհամեմատ ավելի հզոր քաղաքական ուժ է, կարծում եմ, որ պարզ է բոլորին: Այս պարագայում ներկայացնել այս տիպի ցուցակ.
*1. Ժառանգություն
2. ՀԱԿ
3. Ժառանգություն
4. ՀԱԿ*
Պարզապես ծիծաղելի է: Դիտվորյալ անուններ չեմ գրում, անձերն այս համատեքստում էական չեն՝ պատկերը ամբողջական տեսնելու համար: Այս որոշմամբ Ժառանգությունն ըստ էության նույնիսկ ոչ թե հավասարության նշան է փորձում դնել իր ու ՀԱԿ-ի քաղաքական կշիռների միջև, այլ մեծի նշան: Սա կարող է ունենալ մի քանի բացատրություն, որոնցից են իրատեսության կորցնելը կամ էլ մեծամտության դրսևորումները, և կամ էլ ի սկզբանե հասկացնելը որ համագործակցություն չենք ուզում: Համագործակցել ուզողը կարող էր առաջարկել այսպիսի ցուցակներ.
*1. ՀԱԿ
2. ՀԱԿ
3. Ժառանգություն*
կամ Ժառանգության դեպքում ավելի հավանական է
*1. ՀԱԿ
2. Ժառանգություն
3. ՀԱԿ*
կամ էլ ծայրահեղ դեպքում
*1. Ժառանգություն
2. ՀԱԿ
3. ՀԱԿ*
Այսպիսի առաջարկներ չեն եղել:

Առանձին պատմություն է նրանց կմկմոցային բացատրությունները այն մասին, որ երիտասարդներին է պետք առաջ մղել. այս թեզն իրականում սպառվում է երեկվա որոշմամբ: Այսպիսով բացատրություններից մնում է այն, որ առանձին են գնում, որպեսզի կարողանան վերցնել այն ձայները, որոնք ոչ Լևոնինն են, ոչ Սերժինը:

Այ սա արդեն առանձին ու հետաքրքիր քննարկման թեմա է: Այսպիսով օգուտ քաղենք Ժառանգության երեկվա սխալ որոշումից՝ քաղաքական դաշտն առավել հստակեցնելու համար: Քավ լիցի, նկատի չունեմ Ժառանգությանը սևացնելը, այդ հարցի պատասխանը ժամանակը կտա: Այս պահին անդրադառնամ այլ հարցի:

Այսպիսով ունենք մի կողմից «քաղաքացիներ», ովքեր շատ վաղուց պնդում են, որ իրենք ընկած են երկու քարերի արանքը, որ երրորդ ուժ է պետք և այլն: Այս մարդիկ պնդում են, որ իրենք բացարձակ մեծամասնություն են և ասպարեզում չկան միայն այն պատճառով, որ իրենց առաջնորդող չկա: Երրորդ ուժի բազմաչարչար հեքիաթն այս մարդկանց շուրթերի զարդն է: Սակայն երեկ իրավիճակը փոխվեց: Ըստ էության հայտնվեց մի ուժ, որը առանձնապես պիտակավորված չի, բավական բարի համբավ ունի, համարվում է (թերևս արդարացիորեն), որ այդ ուժի մեջ են մտնում բավական բանիմաց մարդիկ: Այս ուժը ըստ էության պատրաստակամություն հայտնեց իր վրա վերցնել բազմաչարչար «երրորդ  ուժի» դերը: Սա արդեն Տեր-Պետրոսյան ու Սերժ Սարգսյան «չարիքները» չեն, սա ուրիշ ուժ է, սա այդ մարդկանց իրենց արանքը գցած քարերը չեն, սա նա է, ով ուզում է հանել նրանց: Այսպիսով, եթե այս երկու կողմերից առնվազն մեկը չի խաբում, ստում (նկատի ունեմ Ժառանգության կուսակցությանը, և իրենց երկու քարերի միջև պատկերացնող մարդկանց), և եթե իսկապես այդ մարդիկ բացարձակ մեծամասնություն են, առաջիկայում մենք պիտի ականատես լինենք անհավանական երևույթների, մեծ պայքարի, մեծ զարթոնքի: Ուրեմն Ժառանգությունը պիտի կարողանա հարյուրհազարանոց հանրահավաքներ անցկացնի՝ ինքնուրույն, այդ հանրահավաքին պիտի գոչի «Ո՛չ քարերին» ու հազարավոր մարդիկ պիտի արձագանքեն «Ո՛չ, Ո՛չ, Ո՛չ»: Եվ այլն:

Սակայն չգիտես թե ինչու ես համոզված եմ, որ սա ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցելու է, որ իրական պայքարի պատրաստ, համակարգային փոփոխություններ անելու կամք ու վճռականություն ունեցող քաղաքական ուժերի ու քաղաքացիների գերակշռող մեծամասնությունն արդեն իսկ կանգնած է ու համախմբված է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի շուրջը, իսկ մնացյալ բոլոր արդարացումներն ու պատճառաբանությունները (թե՛ այդ քաղաքացիների, թե՛ Ժառանգության շուրթերից) ընդամենը սին խոսքեր են:



հ.գ. ՎԵրը շարադրածս բոլորովին չի վերաբերվում Ժառանգության շարքային անդամներին, ինչպես նաև Ժառանգության վերնախավից մի քանիսին, այդ թվում Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանին, Զարուհի Փոստանջյանին, Ստեփան Սաֆարյան և բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր ձեռքները ծալած նստած չէին և մեզ հետ համատեղ պայքարում էին:

----------

Mephistopheles (21.03.2009), Norton (21.03.2009), Արշակ (21.03.2009), Վիշապ (21.03.2009), Տրիբուն (22.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ, այնուամենայնիվ ես հակված եմ մտածելու, որ այստեղ պարզապես Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանը չունի քաղաքական կուրս, սակայն ունի ինքնահաստատման խնդիր: Այսինքն նա համոզված չի, որ ՀԱԿ-ի հաղթանակի դեպքում կունենա այն դիրքը, ինչ կարող է ունենալ ՀԱԿ-ի ու վարչախմբի արանքը խցկվելով: Այստեղ նույնսիկ մեծամտության խնդիր չի, շատ խղճուկ անձնական շահերի հոտ է գալիս հաղթանդամ ու բարի կերպարանքից:

----------

Mephistopheles (22.03.2009), Ձայնալար (22.03.2009), Տրիբուն (22.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Այն փաստից ելնելով, որ Ժառանգությունը չմիացավ ՀԱԿ-ին, կարելի էր ենթադրել, որ չի միանա նաև այս դեպքում: Երևի թե հիմքում նույն շարժառիթնա ընկած;

----------


## Wolfs

Չեմ հավատում որ ինչ որ արտարոծ բան տեղի կունենա այս ընտրություններում,նկատի ունեմ դժվար իշխանությունները զիջեն իրենց դիրքերը ,քանի կա կեղտոտ խաղը միշտ էլ կբացակայի արդարությունը,իսկ առանց արդարության ամեն ինչ պարզ է...քաղաքապես Գագիկ Բեգլարյան.. :Think:

----------


## Norton

*ՕԵԿ թեկնածուն կին է*



> Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններում «Օրինաց երկիր» կուսակցության ցուցակը կգլխավորի Հեղինե Բիշարյանը:
> Ցուցակում երկրորդը Հենրիկ Բակունցն է, իսկ երրորդը՝ Գեորգի Վահանյանը։
> Այսօր տեղի ունեցած քաղաքային ժողովի ընթացքում կուսակցության նախագահ Արթուր Բաղդասարյանը ներկայացրել է իրենց անցած ուղին, ներկան ու անելիքները, ողջունել քաղաքական մյուս ուժերի մասնակցությունն ընտրություններին:
> 
> *http://a1plus.am/am*

----------


## ministr

Էս կնգա դեմքը տենաս ինչի ա միշտ չար: Հլա ելույթ ունենալու ժամանակ ուշադիր նայեք... կսարսափեք: Մղձավանջի մեջի զոքանչի դեմքա

----------

Ձայնալար (22.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> *ՕԵԿ թեկնածուն կին է*


Տո ասում եք սենց... Բայց էս Հեղինեն Արթուրից ավելի տղամարդա  :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (22.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> *ՕԵԿ թեկնածուն կին է*


Էս նկարը նայում եմ ու չեմ կարում պատկերացնեմ, թե ոնց կարա էս գլխում լավ, բարի միտք ծագի, ոնց կարան էս բերանից լավ, բարի խոսքեր հնչեն, աչքերի մասին էլ չեմ ասում :Pardon:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Էս նկարը նայում եմ ու չեմ կարում պատկերացնեմ, թե ոնց կարա էս գլխում լավ, բարի միտք ծագի, ոնց կարան էս բերանից լավ, բարի խոսքեր հնչեն, աչքերի մասին էլ չեմ ասում


էս կնգա բերանից արդեն մի անգամ շատ "բարի" միտք հնչել ա Ազատության հրապարակում, շարժմա միտինգի ժամանակ. "մենք ձեզ հետ ենք, միասին ենք.. բլահ բլահ" .. երկու օր հետո ժողովրդի վրա կրակում էին, իրա շեֆն էլ շամպայն էր խմում:

----------

Kuk (22.03.2009), Norton (22.03.2009), Հայկօ (22.03.2009), Ձայնալար (22.03.2009), Սամվել (22.03.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Էս նկարը նայում եմ ու չեմ կարում պատկերացնեմ, թե ոնց կարա էս գլխում լավ, բարի միտք ծագի, ոնց կարան էս բերանից լավ, բարի խոսքեր հնչեն, աչքերի մասին էլ չեմ ասում


Արթ. ջան դրա համար եմ էլի նկարը դրել :Cool:

----------


## dvgray

> *ՕԵԿ թեկնածուն կին է*


 :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL: 
ու սենց էլ ուրախ ապրում ենք  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Արթ. ջան դրա համար եմ էլի նկարը դրել


Զգացի :Jpit:  Համ էլ իրա նկարը դնելը ամենաուժեղ հակաքարոզչությունն ա, լուրջ եմ ասում, իմ համար տենց ա: Որ ինձ մոտիկ մարդ լիներ ինքը, այսինքն պետքա իրան ընտրեի, ինձ տենց ձեռ տար իրան ընտրելը, նկարը տեսնելուց կարողա փոշմանեի :Jpit:

----------

Norton (22.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> *ՕԵԿ թեկնածուն կին է*


Ոնց որ ասում են, «կին լինի, Մարգրետ Թետչեր լինի»: Սեռը ի՞նչ կապ ունի, մարդը մարդ լինի: Թեկնածուն ղեկավարական հմտություն , ազգին ծառայելու իղձ, մաքուր հոգի ու իր ազգանպաստ ծրագրերը իրականացնելու անհագ ծարավ ունենա, ու հագուրդ չստանա:

----------


## ministr

խեր ըլնի գեղամյանը էլ չի ուզում հիմա էլ Երևանը փրկի?  :Jpit: ) թե արդեն բոլորիս փրկել պրծելա - իրանից

----------


## Kuk

> խեր ըլնի գեղամյանը էլ չի ուզում հիմա էլ Երևանը փրկի? ) թե արդեն բոլորիս փրկել պրծելա - իրանից


Գեղամյանը զբաղված ա երևի, արարում ա :Jpit:

----------


## Elmo

> խեր ըլնի գեղամյանը էլ չի ուզում հիմա էլ Երևանը փրկի? ) թե արդեն բոլորիս փրկել պրծելա - իրանից


Փրկելը ո՞րն ա: Առիթ ունեցել եմ նման կերպ առաջադրվողներից մեկի «զինկացի» հետ զրուցելու: Հիմնականում 2 պատճառ են նշում անհույս առաջադրման:
1. էս անգամ հեղինակություն ու ճանաչում ձեռք բերենք, մյուս անգամ երևի անցնենք:
2. չեն ասում, բայց ձայն են փոշիացնում:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Որոշ կուսակցություններին ու նրանց ղեկավարներին ծաղրող գրառումները ջնջված են: Ինչքան էլ այդ կուսակցություններն ու ղեկավարները արժանի լինեն ծաղրի, մենք չպետք է այս թեման նվիրենք դրան: Որովհետև դա հակասում է ակումբի կանոնադրությանը: Իսկ Քաղաքական թեմաներով հումոր անելու համար կա առանձին թեմա*

----------

Chuk (22.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գեղամյանը զբաղված ա երևի, արարում ա


հանբարձվում ա ընգեր, արարում էր նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ

----------


## Kuk

> Կոալիցիոն "Օրինաց Երկիր" կուսակցությունն այսօր կայացած համագումարում հրապարակել է Երևանի ընտրություններին մասնակցության իր ցուցակը: ՕԵԿ առաջին հորիզոնականը զբաղեցնում է, ինչպես և նախապես խոսվում էր, ԱԺ պատգամավոր Հեղինե Բիշարյանը: Կուսակցության երկրորդ հորիզոնականում է բժշկական գիտությունների դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր Հենրիկ Բակունցը, իսկ երրորդում` տնտեսական գիտությունների դոկտոր, պրոֆեսոր Գրիգորի Վահանյանը: Վերջին երկուսը նույնպես ՕԵԿ-ի անդամ են: Ինչպես Tert.am-ին հայտնել է ՕԵԿ-ի մամուլի քարտուղար Սուսաննա Աբրահամյանը, համագումարում հրապարակվել է երևանյան ընտրությունների իրենց ընտրական ցուցակը` բաղկացած 101 անձից:
> 
> Համագումարի ավելի քան 600 պատվիրակներ միանձայն կողմ են արտահայտվել ներկայացված ընտրացուցակին: ՕԵԿ-ը, մամուլի խոսանկի տեղեկացմամբ, իր ընտրացուցակը ԿԸՀ կներկայացնի մինչև վաղը: Սուսաննա Աբրահամյանն ասել է, որ ցուցակը կազմելիս իրենք հաշվի են առել "մտավոր և ինտելեկտուալ" կարողությունները:
> 
> Ինչ վերաբերում է սպասելիքներին, ապա մամուլի խոսնակը նշել է. "Մենք հավատում ենք մեր հաջողություններին, ցանկացած ընտրության ժամանակ ապացուցել ենք, որ հաջողություններ ունենք, և այս անգամ էլ կապացուցենք, որ ունենալու ենք լուրջ ձեռքբերումներ":


tert.am




> Հայաստանի հանրապետական կուսակցությունը երեկ գործադիր մարմնի նիստ է հրավիրել, որտեղ և վերջնական տեսքի է բերվել իշխող կուսակցության ցուցակը Երևանի ընտրություններին ընդառաջ: Չնայած այն կանխատեսումների, որ ՀՀԿ-ն կարող է վերանայել իր ցուցակը, դա տեղի չունեցավ. առաջին հորիզոնականը պահպանել է Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը, երկրորդում է` Տարոն Մարգարյանը: Ուշագրավ է Հանրապետական կուսակցության երրորդ համարի ընտրությունը` այս հորիզոնականում է հայտնվել Հրաչիկ Պողոսյանը:
> 
> Ինչպես Tert.am-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց ՀՀԿ խորհրդարանական խմբակցության ղեկավար Գալուստ Սահակյանը, ցուցակն, ընդհանուր առմամբ, ներառում է մոտ 180 պատվիրակ և այն արդեն ներկայացվել է Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողով:


tert.am



> Երևանի ավագանու անդամների ընտրություններին մասնակցելու համար իր ցուցակն է ներկայացրել Ժողովրդական կուսակցությունը: ԺԿ-ի ցուցակում ընդգրկցված է 20 մարդ:
> 
> Ցուցակի 1-ին համարն է ԺԿ առաջնորդ Տիգրան Կարապետյանը, 2-ը` կուսակցության քաղաքական խորհրդի նախագահ Արտակ Հարությունյանը, 3-ը`Հայ-ռուսական համալսարանի բժշկական-կենսաբանական ֆակուլտետի դեկան Հրաչիկ Վարդապետյանը:


tert.am




> ԱՐԾՎԻԿ ՄԻՆԱՍՅԱՆԻ ՏԵՂԵԿԱՆՔԻ ՀԱՐՑԸ ԼՈՒԾՎԵԼ Է
> 
> 
> Արաբկիրի ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանը չեղյալ է համարել Անձնագրերի եւ վիզաների վարչության որոշումը, որ մերժում էր ՀՅԴ պատգամավոր Արծվիկ Մինասյանին 3 տարվա մշտական բնակության տեղեկանք տրամադրել: Ըստ այդմ, Արծվիկ Մինասյանը կգլխավորի Դաշնակցության ցուցակը Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությանը:


lragir.am

----------

Աբելյան (22.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Ուշագրավ է Հանրապետական կուսակցության երրորդ համարի ընտրությունը` այս հորիզոնականում է հայտնվել Հրաչիկ Պողոսյանը:


Իսկ դա ով ա?

----------


## voter

Բա որ ասում եմ, արդեն ընդիմադիր դաշտն են կիսում ու Ժառանգությունը առաջինն է ցանկանում մեծ պատառ ունենալ...

Այս ամենը իրական ժողովրդավարական ընտրությունների բացակայությունից է, որ ներառյալ ընդիմադիր կուսակցությունները ոչ մեկ չգիտի ինքն իրականում ինչքան կողմնակից ունի ու այս կամ այն ցուցակում ինչ քանակի տեղերի կարող է հավակնել։

Արդյունքում ամեն ինչ հանգում է ինքնասիրահարվածության, բոլորը պնդում են, թե իրենք են ամեն ինչը իսկ մյուսները ոչինչ են։

Շատ կոտոշ էնք հայերով – ամեն մեկը իր վրա  է քաշում վերմակը արդյունքում, ոչ մեկ նորմալ չի կարողանում տաքանա...

Ժառանգության որոշումը – չմասնակցել ավելի մեծ ԱՊՈՒՇՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է, քան ՀԱԿի պնդաճակատությունը, որ այդ կուսակցությանը համարում է ընդհամենը հերդական մի կուսակցությունը այն մնացած 18ի կողքին, որ ՀԱԿում են։

ՀԱԿ ի 18 գումարելիներից ոչ մեկը այդքան ինքնուրույն կշիռ չունի ինչքան Ժառանգությունը ու այդ կշիռը չօտագործելը նույն որակի ԱՊՈՒՇՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է...

----------


## ministr

Ու ոնց օգտագործեն եթե արի ու տես , որ ամեն կողմը մտածումա որ ինքը պետք ա մյուսին օգտագործի?

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Ժառանգության որոշումը – չմասնակցել ավելի մեծ ԱՊՈՒՇՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է, քան *ՀԱԿի պնդաճակատությունը*, որ այդ կուսակցությանը համարում է ընդհամենը հերդական մի կուսակցությունը այն մնացած 18ի կողքին, որ ՀԱԿում են։
> 
> ՀԱԿ ի 18 գումարելիներից ոչ մեկը այդքան ինքնուրույն կշիռ չունի ինչքան Ժառանգությունը ու այդ կշիռը չօտագործելը նույն որակի ԱՊՈՒՇՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ է...


Բայց ինչու՞ է ՀԱԿ- պնդաճակատ: Որ առաջին տեղում չի նշել Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանի կամ Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի անունը, դրա՞ համար: Կամ էլ Զարուհի Փոստանջյանին չի նշել Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանից առաջ՞… :Shok: 

Ժառանգությունը բավական արդյունավետ օգտագործեց ՀԱԿ-ի գործոնը: Հա, «Ժառանգությունն» էլ ահագին գործ արեց այս ընթացքում, բայց «Ժառանգությունը» ոչինչ է առանց ՀԱԿ՝ մեծ առումով:

----------


## voter

Ի դեպ ես չեմ կարողանում գտնել տեղեկություն, ՀԱԿը ինչ որ առաջարկություն ներկայացրել է, թե իրենք ինչպես էին տեսնում ժառանգության ներկայությունը ցուցակում, քանի հոգի, որ տեղերում՞

Միայն կարդում եմ Ժառանգությունը առաջարկել է համագործակցել իսկ ՀԱԿը ասել է կմտացենք ու միակ արածները եղել է Ժառանգության քննարկման նեկայացրած ցուցակի հրապարակումը։ 

Փաստորեն ՀԱԿի միակ արած քայլը ներքին կարգով քննարկման ներկայացրած ցուցակը հրապարակելն է եղել՞ Ես այդ ՀԱԿի կողմից ոչ մի ցուցակ Ժառանգության մասնակցությամբ չքննարկելը ու քննարկմանը հասարակությանը խառնելը համարում եմ պնդաճակատությունը, քանի որ ստացվում է, ես գալիս եմ ասում արի իրար հետ գործ անենք, էս իմ հնարավորությունները, իսկ դու հանում ես թուղթը բաժանում անկապ մարդկանց խառնում թեմային...

Դա կարելի է անել միայն եթե ի սկզբանե ցանկություն չունես քննարկելու անձամբ, կամ վախենում ես....

----------


## Մարկիզ

ՀԱԿ-ն առաջարկել էր Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի անունը գրել երրորդ տեղում: Իսկ մնացածն արդեն, կարծում եմ, էական էլ չէ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Կարևորը՝ «Ժառանգություն» վտանգավոր գործոնը ականազերծվեց:

----------


## voter

> ՀԱԿ-ն առաջարկել էր Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանի անունը գրել երրորդ տեղում: Իսկ մնացածն արդեն, կարծում եմ, էական էլ չէ:


Այիսնք այնուամեյնայնիվ, ՀԱԿի կարծիքով Հայաստանում Ժառանգությունից ավլեի որակ ունեցող կուսակցություն կա՞, հետաքրքիր է այդ ՕՎ է, որի տեղը մենակ ՀԱԿում գիտեն՞ Չլինի Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանն է՞, քանի հոգի կարող է հիշել բացի ստեփան դեմիրճյանից իրա կուսակցությունում էլ ով է մասնակից՞ կամ ընդհանրապես ինչպես է կոչվում այդ կուսակցությունը՞

Ցուցակը պիտի լինի ՔԱՆԱԿԱԿԱՆ և ոչ անձնական, այսինքն պիտի առաջին քայլը բանակցություններում լիներ ով ինչքան տեղ է ստանում և միայն երկրորդը իսկ իմ կարծիքով երկրորդային պիտի լիներ ով որ տեղում է կանգնած։

Այսինքն եկրորդ քայլով պիտի ամեն մեկի մաքուր Ցուցակները դրվեին ու քայլ առ քայլ պարզվեր, որ տեղի համար որ ցուցակից կարելի է մարդ վերցնել։

Մեկի կողմից մյուս կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչների մասին ցուցակ ներկայացնելը հենց հանգեցրել է աբսուրդ սիտուացիայի, քանի որ եթե որևէ կուսակցության նեկայացուցիչ իր ցուցակում տեսնում է ուրիշ կուսակցության նախագահի ապա նա պիտի ուղղակի անցնի այդ ուրիշ կուսակցության շարքերը։

Կարճ ասած Հայ ենք էլի ՀԱՄԸ ՀԱՆԻՆՔ, թե չէ կայֆ չի....

----------


## Մարկիզ

Որակը դեռևս չի պայմանավորում սկզբունքային քաղաքական ուժ լինելը՝ երկրի ու ժողովրդի համար ճակատագրական պահերին: Որ քո ասածով լինի, ամենաորակյալ կուսակցությունները «Հանրապետականն» ու «ՀՅԴ»-ն են: Ամենաորակյալ մասնագետներն ու ընդհանրապես կադրերն այնտեղ են:

----------


## ArmBoy

Թերթ.ամ-ում կարդում ենք.




> Մեր հավաստի տեղեկությունների համաձայն` կուսակցության անդամները քննարկել են ստեղծված իրավիճակում ընտրություններին մասնակցելու նպատակահարմարության հարցը: Տվյալ խնդրի վերաբերյալ քվերակություն է անցկացվել, որի արդյունքում կուսակցությունը որոշում է կայացրել չմասնակցել առաջիկա ընտրություններին:


Հարց՝ բա էլ ի՞նչ էին իրար խառնվել՝ մի օր Արմենին էին առաջ բրդում, մյուս օրը՝ Րաֆիին: Արդյունքում՝ չմիացան ՀԱԿ-ին ու հիմա արխային իրենց ձայները կվաճառեն միակ գնորդին:

Մնում է գլխի ընկնել, թե ո՞վ է ՀԱԿ-ի ձայները պաշտպանելու հանձնաժողովներում՝ ժառանգականնե՞րը... Խիստ կասկածում եմ: Ավելի հավանական է, որ հանձնաժողովներում ժառանգականները մայիսի 31-ին մի քանի տասնակ հազար դրամով կավելացնեն իրենց եկամուտները:

----------

Մարկիզ (22.03.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանն իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ մեծ ժողովրդականություն ունեցող գործիչ է: Նա երկու անգամ «հաղթել» է Ռ. Քոչարյանին: Որքան էլ Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը խիզախ, գրագետ ու գեղեցիկ լինի, նրան համեմատել նախագահական ընտրություններում հաղթած մարդու հետ, ճիշտ չէ:

----------


## voter

> Կարևորը՝ «Ժառանգություն» վտանգավոր գործոնը ականազերծվեց:


Սա ականազերծում չի այլ ուղերձ նրանց ով չի ցանկանում ԼՏՊին ձայն տալ, չմասնակցել ընտրություններին իսկ դա կատող է հանգեցնել ոչ մեծ տարբերության ՀԱԿ ու ՀՀԿ ի միջև ու փաստորեն կստացվի, որ ՀՀԿն իրեն կհաստատի, որպես ՀԱԿին հավասարազոր քաղաքական ուժ...

Թվերի տեսքով.
ՀՀԿն մի 10 ձայն կստանա նույնիսկ եթե չկեղծեն
ՀԱԿ–Ժառանգույթուն միասնական ցուցակը կարող էր 50 ձայն ստանալ, որից 25 կողմ են այդ ցուցակին իսկ 25դեմ ՀՀԿին։

Հիմա կունենա ՀԱԿը մենակ միայն իր կողմ ձայները, իսկ ՀՀԿն իր 10 ձայնին մի 10 էլ կնկարի կգնի ու կստացվի 20ՀՀԿ/25ՀԱԿ, համարիա հավասար ինչ անհամեմատելի է 20/50 հարաբերության հետ...

Իմ կանխատեսումը 55% ՀԱԿ 44% ՀՀԿ..... Իսկ ԿԸՀ հանձնաժողովում անձանագրությունների ու թվերի տեղերը կփոխեն կստացվի ՀՀԿն հաղթել է....

Բայց կարող էր լինել 70% ՀԱԿ+Ժառանգություն 25% ՀՀԿ ու ինչքան էլ նկարի ԿԸՀն մեկ է բան դուրս չգար...

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ոտեր, դա քո խիստ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքն է/նկատի ունեմ ականազերծումը/: :Smile:

----------


## voter

> Որակը դեռևս չի պայմանավորում սկզբունքային քաղաքական ուժ լինելը՝ երկրի ու ժողովրդի համար ճակատագրական պահերին: Որ քո ասածով լինի, ամենաորակյալ կուսակցությունները «Հանրապետականն» ու «ՀՅԴ»-ն են: Ամենաորակյալ մասնագետներն ու ընդհանրապես կադրերն այնտեղ են:


Այդ որակի գիտակցումն է հանգերցրել ՍՍի ձգտմանը դառնալ ու իրենով անել ՀՀԿ–ն, որ արեց ու Դաշնակների որակի գիտակցումն է, որ անկախ թվերից, որ նրանք հավաքել են ու փաստացի անիմաստությանը բացարձակ մեծամասնություն ունենալով կոալիցիա գնալու Դաշնակցության հետ համագործակցելուն...

----------


## ArmBoy

Իզուր եք քննարկում Ժառանգության հարցը... Այս հարցն արդեն փակվել է: Այժմ ունենք միայն ՀԱԿ, որը դիմել է հանձնաժողով:

թերթ.ամ-ից մեջբերում




> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսն այսօր ժ.17.00-ի սահմաններում Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողով է ներկայացրել Երևանի ավագանու անդամների ընտրությունների մասնակցության իր ցուցակը։ 167 հոգուց բաղկացած ընդդիմության ընտրացուցակի 3-րդ հորիզոնականը զբաղեցնում է ՀԱԿ համակարգող Լևոն Զուրաբյանը։ Այս մասին Tert.am-ին տեղեկացրել է Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մամուլի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը։ Հիշեցնենք, որ ավելի վաղ ՀԱԿ–ը հայտարարել էր, որ իրենց ցուցակի առաջին համարն է ՀՀ առաջին նախագահը, իսկ երկրորդը՝ ՀԺԿ առաջնորդ Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը։

----------


## voter

> Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանն իր բոլոր թերություններով հանդերձ մեծ ժողովրդականություն ունեցող գործիչ է: Նա երկու անգամ «հաղթել» է Ռ. Քոչարյանին: Որքան էլ Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը խիզախ, գրագետ ու գեղեցիկ լինի, նրան համեմատել նախագահական ընտրություններում հաղթած մարդու հետ, ճիշտ չէ:


Հարցս հենց դրանում է, նա բացի անձնական հաղթանակներից որևէ ուրիշ բան կարողացել է անել – իր կուսակցության անունը, որը ՀԱԿի մնացած 18ներից է գոնէ դու գիտես՞  :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

ՀԺԿ-*Հայաստանի* Ժողովրդական Կուսակցություն

Լուսահոգի Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի ստեծած կուսակցությունը;

----------


## voter

> ՀԺԿ-*Հայաստանի* Ժողովրդական Կուսակցություն
> 
> _Լուսահոգի Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի ստեծած կուսակցությունը;_


Ստացվում է, որ նույնիսկ կուսակցությունը իրանը չի....
Իսկ ինչքանով է իր անձնական հաղթանակը իր անձով պայմանավորված՞... 
Էլի հռետորական հարց, որ չարժի պատասխանել  :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Հարյուր տոկոսով: :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայեր, «Ժառանգություն»-ից բան հասկացա՞ք: Փաստորեն իրենք կամ առաջինն էին ուզում լինել, կամ էլ չլինել... աննպատակ շուխուր արեցին, վարկանիշ գցեցին, վերջում էլ խռովեցին... Ինձ թվում է էն գլխից ՀԱԿ-ին չմիանալն ու «սամ սեբե ռեժիսյորություն»  անելը արդեն սխալ ճանապարհ էր «Ժառանգության»  համար, ակնհայտ է, որ այս մարդիկ ծերունու երեք որդիների ու ցախավելի մասին անեկդոտից բեխաբար են :Tongue: : Ինչ որ տեղ Վոթերի հետ համաձայն եմ, այստեղ «հայության» հոտ է գալիս:

----------


## Տրիբուն

*Մոդեռներին:* 
Ընտրություններին մասնակցող բոլոր ուժերն արդեն հայտնի են: Կարելի է քվերակություն բացել թեմայում:  
Առաջարկում եմ գրել կուսակցության կամ դաշինքի անվանումը և կողքը ցուցակը գլխավորողի անունը: 

ԲՀԿ - Հարություն Քուշկյան 
ԺԿ - Տրգրան Կարապետյան
ՀԱԿ - Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան
ՀՅԴ - Արծվիկ Մինասյան
ՀԱՍԿ - Մովսես Շահգելդյան
ՀՀԿ - Գագիկ Բեգլարյան
ՕԵԿ - Հեղինե Բիշարյան

----------

Elmo (23.03.2009), Kuk (22.03.2009), Ձայնալար (22.03.2009), Մարկիզ (22.03.2009), Վիշապ (22.03.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մենակ մի հարց տամ, բոլորին դեմ տարբերակ քվեաթերթիկում ինելու՞ է թե՞ ոչ

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հայեր, «Ժառանգություն»-ից բան հասկացա՞ք: Փաստորեն իրենք կամ առաջինն էին ուզում լինել, կամ էլ չլինել... աննպատակ շուխուր արեցին, վարկանիշ գցեցին, վերջում էլ խռովեցին... Ինձ թվում է էն գլխից ՀԱԿ-ին չմիանալն ու «սամ սեբե ռեժիսյորություն»  անելը արդեն սխալ ճանապարհ էր «Ժառանգության»  համար, ակնհայտ է, որ այս մարդիկ ծերունու երեք որդիների ու ցախավելի մասին անեկդոտից բեխաբար են: Ինչ որ տեղ Վոթերի հետ համաձայն եմ, այստեղ «հայության» հոտ է գալիս:


Չաղլիկն իրեն Հուլիոս Կեսարի տեղն է դրել. «Ավելի լավ է լինել գյուղում առաջինը, քան Հռոմում երկրորդը»:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Մենակ մի հարց տամ, բոլորին դեմ տարբերակ քվեաթերթիկում ինելու՞ է թե՞ ոչ





> *Ընտրական օրենսգիրք*
> 
> *Հոդված 138.17. Քվեաթերթիկները* 
> 1. Երևանի ավագանու ընտրությունների քվեաթերթիկում նշվում են Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններին մասնակցող կուսակցությունների անվանումները` ըստ այբբենական հերթականության, ինչպես նաև ընտրական ցուցակի առաջին երեք թեկնածուների ազգանունները, անունները և հայրանունները: 
> 
> 2. Երևանի ավագանու ընտրությունների քվեաթերթիկների նմուշը հաստատում է կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովը: Երևանի ավագանու ընտրությունների քվեաթերթիկները տպագրվում են կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի պատվերով:


Ոնց որ պիտի չլինի, եթե օրենքում այլ տեղ այլ բան նախատեսված չէ, ու չեմ կարողանում գտնել…

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ոնց որ պիտի չլինի, եթե օրենքում այլ տեղ այլ բան նախատեսված չէ, ու չեմ կարողանում գտնել…


Շնորհակալություն Տրիբուն ջան, հարցրեցի իմաստուններից, իրանք էլ ասեցին, որ չի լինելու:

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմային ավելացվել է հարցում:*

----------

Elmo (23.03.2009)

----------


## Մարկիզ

Լե-վո՛ն, քա-ղա-քա-պե՛տ: :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.03.2009), Zangezur (22.03.2009), Տրիբուն (23.03.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

լավ չի լավ չի որ Ժառանգությունը չի մասնակցելու, մենակով շատ դժվար կլինի 50+1 հավաքել, կեղծողների գործը ավելի հեշտացավ…

հ.գ.
հարցումը ինչիա բաց??

----------


## Zangezur

Հարցման ձևը փոխեք, որ բնականին նման լինի լինի

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ստորև ներկայացնում եմ Երևան քաղաքի ավագանու ընտրություններին մասնակցող կուսակցություններից ամենաարժանավոր կուսակցության ցուցակով առաջինը համարվող, իմ և շատ ու շատ մեր համաքաղաքացիների կարծիքով ամենաարժանավոր մարդու, փայլուն գործչի, մեծ մտածողի կենսագրությունը.




> Տիգրան Կարապետյան
> 
> «ԱԼՄ» հոլդինգի նախագահ և «ԱԼՄ» հեռուստաընկերության վարող, Ժողովրդական կուսակցության նախագահ 
> 
> Ծնվել է 1945 թ. մայիսի 16-ին Երևանում: Ավարտել է Երևանի Խ. Աբովյանի անվան մանկավարժական ինստիտուտի հեռուստաժուռնալիստիկայի բաժինը, քաղաքական գիտությունների թեկնածու է:
> 
> Աշխատել է «Կոմսոմոլեց» թերթում, Վոլգոգրադում հիմնադրել ու ղեկավարել է «Այլընտրանքային հեռարձակման ցանցը», Երևանում «ԱԼՄ» մեդիա-հոլդինգի հիմնադիր-տնօրենն է։ Հայաստանի ժուռնալիստների միության անդամ, Ժուռնալիստների միջազգային ֆեդերացիայի անդամ:
> 
> Ամուսնացած է, ունի 5 երեխա։
> ...


 :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> Հարցման ձևը փոխեք, որ բնականին նման լինի լինի


Այսինքն ո՞նց:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> հ.գ.
> հարցումը ինչիա բաց??





> Հարցման ձևը փոխեք, որ բնականին նման լինի լինի


*Մոդերատորական: Հարցման բաց ու փակ լինելը ունեն իրենց լավ ու վատ կողմերը; Մասնավորապես փակ հարցման առավելությունն այն է, որ թույլ է տալիս առավել անկաշկանդ քվեարկել հատկապես այն անդամներին, ովքեր բարձրաձայն չեն արտահայտում իրենց կարծիքը և չեն մասնակցում «Քաղաքականություն» բաժնի քննարկումներին, իսկ թերությունն այն է, որ լինում են մարդիկ, ովքեր գրանցվում են միայն քվեարկելու համար, կամ քվեարկում են սխալ՝ օրիանակ չունեն ընտրելու իրավունք, բայց քվեարկում են որևէ քաղաքական ուժի օգտին այդպիսով խեղաթյուրելով իրական պատկերը: 
Այսուհանդերձ խնդրում եմ այս թեմայում հարցման բաց ու փակ լինելու հարցը չքննարկել՝ դա կարող եք անել «հարցեր ադմինիստրացիային» կամ ծայրահեղ դեպքում «քաղաքական քննարկումներ՝ թեմայից դուրս» թեմաներում:
Շնորհակալություն:*

----------

Elmo (23.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> հարցումը ինչիա բաց??


Իրոք
բաց լավ չի, փակեք

----------


## Տրիբուն

> «Քաղաքականություն» բաժնի քննարկումներին, իսկ թերությունն այն է, որ լինում են մարդիկ, ովքեր գրանցվում են միայն քվեարկելու համար, կամ քվեարկում են սխալ՝ օրիանակ չունեն ընտրելու իրավունք, բայց քվեարկում են որևէ քաղաքական ուժի օգտին այդպիսով խեղաթյուրելով իրական պատկերը:


Ձայնո, հիմա որ ասենք բաց ա քվեարկությունը, էտ քվերակելու համար գրանցվողները չեն քվեարկելու ? կամ ինչ դժվար բան ա տարիքը մեեծացնելն ու քվերակելը
կարծում եմ անկաշկանդությունն ամեն դեպքում ավելի կարևոր է, քան մի քնա հոգու խաղեր տալը

----------


## Ahik

Ժող ինձ ով կարա օգնի: Ես ամբողջ կյանքս ապրել եմ Երևանում, բայց հիմա փաստերի բերումով գրանցված եմ այլ քաղաքում: Ես ունե՞մ ընտրության իրավունք թե ոչ:

----------


## Kuk

> Ժող ինձ ով կարա օգնի: Ես ամբողջ կյանքս ապրել եմ Երևանում, բայց հիմա փաստերի բերումով գրանցված եմ այլ քաղաքում: Ես ունե՞մ ընտրության իրավունք թե ոչ:


Ոչ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող ինձ ով կարա օգնի: Ես ամբողջ կյանքս ապրել եմ Երևանում, բայց հիմա փաստերի բերումով գրանցված եմ այլ քաղաքում: Ես ունե՞մ ընտրության իրավունք թե ոչ:


Սահմանադրական դատարանը, մի անգամ, ՏԻՄ ընտրություններից հետո, որոշում ընդունել է ու ընտրելու իրավունք է տվել մշտական ապրող բայց գրանցում չունեցողներին: Օրենքի ինչ որ դրույթ մենկաբանվել էր այնպես որ ՏԻՄ ընտրությունների ժամանակ գարցում ու նույնիսկ քաղաքացիություն չունեցողները կարողանան քվեարկել: Բայց ինչ-որ պահ կար փախստականի կարգավիճակի հետ կապված, ու հիմա չեմ հիշում: ՍԴ որոշուները գտնելն էլ ահագին զահլա գործ է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ոչ:


Կուկ ջան, տենց կատեգորիկ մի ասա: Սա ՏԻՄ ընտրություններ ա:




> *ՀՀ Ընտրական Օրենսգիրք*
> 
> *Հոդված 2. Քաղաքացիների ընտրական իրավունքը* 
> 
> 1. Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում ընտրելու իրավունք ունեն 18 տարին լրացած Հայաստանի Հանրապետության քաղաքացիները, *իսկ տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների ընտրությունների ժամանակ նաև համապատասխան համայնքում առնվազն մեկ տարվա հաշվառում ունեցող և փաստացի բնակվող յուրաքանչյուր ոք:*

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սա էլ ՍԴ մեկնաբանությունն է այդ հոդվածի:

----------


## REAL_ist

> ժամանակ նաև համապատասխան համայնքում առնվազն մեկ տարվա հաշվառում ունեցող և փաստացի բնակվող յուրաքանչյուր ոք:


սրանից ելնումա, որ պետքա համ առնվազն մեկ տարի հաշվառում ունենաս, համ էլ փաստացի բնակվես, այսինքն եթե Երևանի հաշվառում չունես սենց թե նենց չես կարա ընտրես

----------


## ministr

Տեսնես Կարապետիչն ինչա ուզում? ԱԺ ընտրությունների ժամանակ որ չընտրեցին հիմա են ընտրելու?

----------


## Ձայնալար

> սրանից ելնումա, որ պետքա համ առնվազն մեկ տարի հաշվառում ունենաս, համ էլ փաստացի բնակվես, այսինքն եթե Երևանի հաշվառում չունես սենց թե նենց չես կարա ընտրես


Հաշվառում ունենալը ի՞նչ բան ա:

----------


## Աբելյան

Ժողովուրդ, "Դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել" տարբերակի իմաստը չեմ հասկանում:
Ով չի կողմնորոշվել, մինչև մայիսի 31-ը մտածելու ժամանակ ունի, եթե էլի չկողմնորոշվեց, չի մասնակցի:

----------

Kuk (23.03.2009), Հայկօ (23.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հաշվառում ունենալը ի՞նչ բան ա:


Անձնագրի մեջ պեչատ ա հասցեով

----------


## REAL_ist

ինչքան գիտեմ պասպորտում որ գրում են հասցեն, այ ետա,
բայց սենց հետաքրքիր բան գտա,  Կենտրոնական Ընտրական Հանձանժողովի որոշումա՝



> ԿԱՐԳ
>  Ընտրելու իրավունք ունեցող եվ հաշվառում չունեցող քաղաքացիներին ընտրողների ցուցակներում ընդգրկելու
> 
> 
> 1. Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ընտրողների ցուցակը կազմվում է ըստ  ընտրողների հաշվառման վայրի հասցեների:
> 
> (1-ին կետը փոփ. 06.02.07 N 32-Ն)
> 
> 2. Համայնքի ընտրողների ցուցակներում ընդգրկվում են նաև այն քաղաքացիները, որոնց անձնագրերում առկա է նշում այդ համայնքում փաստացի բնակության վայրի մասին:
> ...


էս մեր օրենսդրությունը տեղով հակասությունա :Angry2:  :Angry2:

----------


## Աբելյան

էս աչքիս ոչ ընդդիմադիրները որոշել են բոյկոտե՞ն ընտրությունները

----------


## Kuk

> Ոչ:


Կներեք, եթե ինֆորմացիաս սխալ էր, բայց կարծում եմ` սխալ չէր: Ամեն դեպքում կփորձեմ ճշտել: Կարծում եմ` չի ստացվի ընտրել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> էս աչքիս ոչ ընդդիմադիրները որոշել են բոյկոտե՞ն ընտրությունները


քնած են

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իզուր եք քննարկում Ժառանգության հարցը... Այս հարցն արդեն փակվել է: Այժմ ունենք միայն ՀԱԿ, որը դիմել է հանձնաժողով:
> 
> թերթ.ամ-ից մեջբերում


տեխնիկապես փակված է, բայց իրականում շարունակվում է… եթե միանար փակված կլիներ, բայց քանի որ հրաժարվեցին միանալ, ապա սա կեղծելու առիթ կարող է տալ… փասրտորեն նրանք իշխանությունների ձեռքը արգումենտ տվեցին (իբր "նեղացած" էլեկտորատը ՀԱԿ-ի օգտին չի քվեարկել և իհարկե դժվար չէ կռահել, թե ում օգտին են քվեարկել)… սա նաև ապացուցում է, որ պարտադիր չէ անցնել Սերժի կողմը որ դառնաս դատարկ դհոլ, դրա ձևերն անսահման են…

…և հետո. Մարտի 1-ից հետո, այս մի տարվա "դատավարություններից" ծեծ ու ջարդից հետո, էդ ի՞նչ հարց էր որի շուրջ ՀԱԿ-ի հետ լեզու չգտան… ցուցա՞կ… ցուցակն ավելի մեծ ազդեցություն ունի՞… և մեկ էլ էդ ի՞նչ հարցի շուրջն էին բանակցում Սերժն ու Ժառագությունը, որ տապալվեց

----------

Հայկօ (23.03.2009), Տրիբուն (23.03.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

ուֆ մեկա Գագիկ Բեգլարյանն ա էլի անցնելու,թե չէ հավատում եք թե Լևոնին կթողեն դառնա քաղաքապետ :Xeloq:

----------

Ahik (23.03.2009), Elmo (23.03.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> ուֆ մեկա Գագիկ Բեգլարյանն ա էլի անցնելու,թե չէ հավատում եք թե Լևոնին կթողեն դառնա քաղաքապետ


Կարող ա չկարողանան չթողել :Think:

----------

Kuk (23.03.2009), Mephistopheles (23.03.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Տենաս էս ընտրություններին ՕԵԿ-ն ինչքա՞ն ձեն կհավաքի  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ուֆ մեկա Գագիկ Բեգլարյանն ա էլի անցնելու,թե չէ հավատում եք թե Լևոնին կթողեն դառնա քաղաքապետ


Իսկ դու Ձմեռ Պապիին հավատում ես ? 

Պետք ա, խնդրենք մտցնեն քվեարկության ցուցակի մեջ ?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Տենաս էս ընտրություններին ՕԵԿ-ն ինչքա՞ն ձեն կհավաքի


Ժառանգությանը կեթա նրանց (ըստ Ժառանգության)… մի հատ սմայլի էի ուզում դնել էն էլ իմ ուզածը չկար

----------


## Enigmatic

> Իսկ դու Ձմեռ Պապիին հավատում ես ? 
> 
> Պետք ա, խնդրենք մտցնեն քվեարկության ցուցակի մեջ ?


Չէ չեմ հավատում ու արդեն քվեարկել եմ

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ժառանգությանը կեթա նրանց (*ըստ Ժառանգության*)… մի հատ սմայլի էի ուզում դնել էն էլ իմ ուզածը չկար


Որտեղի՞ց էս կարդացել

----------


## Enigmatic

Համել էն ժամանակ որշատ մեծ հավանական էր իրա նախագահ լինելը,խայտառակ ձևով կեղծեցին ընտրությունները,հիմա կարծում եմ ևս դժվարություն չի ներկայացնում իրանց համար,դրանց դեմ սաղն էլ անզոր են

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժառանգությանը կեթա նրանց (ըստ Ժառանգության)… մի հատ սմայլի էի ուզում դնել էն էլ իմ ուզածը չկար


էտ էն սմայլին ա, որ մի հատ շոռտիկով էրեխա, ծնկները լրիվ վերքոտ, քիթ-բերանը կեղտոտ, խլինքը քթից կախված, հայաթում խաղում ա, մի հատ էլ չորս կողմից կծմծած հողոտ տանձ կա ձեռը, ու մերն էլ լուսամուտից անըդհատ գոռում ա. "Ժառանգիկ, Ժառանգիկ, արի տուն բոյդ թաղեեեեեմ" ..

----------

Kuk (23.03.2009), Mephistopheles (23.03.2009), Հայկօ (23.03.2009), Մարկիզ (23.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Համել էն ժամանակ որշատ մեծ հավանական էր իրա նախագահ լինելը,խայտառակ ձևով կեղծեցին ընտրությունները,հիմա կարծում եմ ևս դժվարություն չի ներկայացնում իրանց համար,դրանց դեմ սաղն էլ անզոր են


Անզոր մարդ լինում ա մենակ ժողովրդի դեմ կանգնողը: Համ էլ`



> Դուրս արի էս թեմայից:

----------

Mephistopheles (23.03.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Համել էն ժամանակ որշատ մեծ հավանական էր իրա նախագահ լինելը,խայտառակ ձևով կեղծեցին ընտրությունները,հիմա կարծում եմ ևս դժվարություն չի ներկայացնում իրանց համար,դրանց դեմ սաղն էլ անզոր են


*ԱԽՔ + մարզերի կեղծիքներ*

Էս երկու գործոնը էս ընտրություններին չկա, ու Լևոնի ընտրվելու շանսերն ավելի են, քան`առաջ  :Wink:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Անզոր մարդ լինում ա մենակ ժողովրդի դեմ կանգնողը: Համ էլ`


բա ժողովուրդդ խի էսօր ուրիշ նախագահ ունի

----------


## Kuk

> բա ժողովուրդդ խի էսօր ուրիշ նախագահ ունի


Որտև ժողովրդիս մեջ սենց մտածողներ կան




> Համել էն ժամանակ որշատ մեծ հավանական էր իրա նախագահ լինելը,խայտառակ ձևով կեղծեցին ընտրությունները,հիմա կարծում եմ ևս դժվարություն չի ներկայացնում իրանց համար,*դրանց դեմ սաղն էլ անզոր են*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> բա ժողովուրդդ խի էսօր ուրիշ նախագահ ունի


Ժողովուրդը չունի: 
ՄԻ քանի հոգի ունեն, դրանց վազն էլ մինևչ մարագն ա:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Որտև ժողովրդիս մեջ սենց մտածողներ կան


Բայց էն ժամանակ հենց էն պահն էր,որ բոլորն էլ հավատում էին,առաջին անգամ ,որ բոլորն էլ հավատում էին, անգամ էտ ամենից հետո որ չստացվեց ոչմիբան,արդեն նորից հավատներս կորցրեցինք

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ուֆ մեկա Գագիկ Բեգլարյանն ա էլի անցնելու,թե չէ հավատում եք թե Լևոնին կթողեն դառնա քաղաքապետ


Enigmatic ջան, էս քո խոսքի վրա մի հատ հայտարարություն եմ ուզում անել…

Սիրելի չկողմնորոշված Ժողովուրդ,  երբ գնում եք ընտրելու խնդրվում է "պտիշկեն" դնել էն մարդու անունի դեմը որին *ուզում եք* որ լինի ավագանու անդամ և քաղաքապետ այլ ոչ թե էն մարդու անունի դեմը, որը *մեկա պտի լինի*

սրանց տարբերությունն էական է. մեկին ասում են գուշակություն, կանխատեսում կամ ժողովրդի ու երկրի վրա թուղթ-ու-գիր անել, իսկ մյուսին ընտրություն… *Ընտրությունը* իրավունք է իսկ մնացածը *Չոռնայա* մագիա (բառիս տառացի իմաստով Չոռնի)

----------

Հայկօ (23.03.2009), Տրիբուն (23.03.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Բայց էն ժամանակ հենց էն պահն էր,որ բոլորն էլ հավատում էին,առաջին անգամ ,որ բոլորն էլ հավատում էին, անգամ էտ ամենից հետո որ չստացվեց ոչմիբան,արդեն նորից հավատներս կորցրեցինք


Ուրեմն բոլորը չեն հավատացել: Ու պետքա չհավատացողները սկսեն հավատալ, որ իրանք են ընտրելու ընտրովի պաշտոնյաներին, ոչ թե հավատացողները էլի կորցնեն իրանց հավատը: Ասածս ինչ ա` հավատքդ վերանայելու ժամանակն ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որտեղի՞ց էս կարդացել


Հայկո ջան, կատակ է էդպիսի բան նրանք չեն ասել, բայց ընտրություններից հետո քվեները էդ *սզբմունքով* են նկարելու… կարծում եմ

----------


## Հայկօ

> Բայց էն ժամանակ հենց էն պահն էր,որ բոլորն էլ հավատում էին,առաջին անգամ ,որ բոլորն էլ հավատում էին, անգամ էտ ամենից հետո որ չստացվեց ոչմիբան,արդեն նորից հավատներս կորցրեցինք


Լի ջան, ես չեմ կորցրել, Կուկը չի կորցրել, լիքը ուրիշ մարդ չի կորցրել, հույս ունեմ, որ դու էլ չես կորցրել: Հակառակ դեպքում ամեն ինչ արդեն անիմաստ կլիներ, սահմանադրությունում էլ՝ մաղարիչի տեսքով փոխանցվող մայրաքաղաքի մասին մի հատ նոր  հոդված: Բայց չի լինելու տենց բան:

----------

Kuk (23.03.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Լի ջան, ես չեմ կորցրել, Կուկը չի կորցրել, լիքը ուրիշ մարդ չի կորցրել, հույս ունեմ, որ դու էլ չես կորցրել: Հակառակ դեպքում ամեն ինչ արդեն անիմաստ կլիներ, սահմանադրությունում էլ՝ մաղարիչի տեսքով փոխանցվող մայրաքաղաքի մասին մի հատ նոր  հոդված: Բայց չի լինելու տենց բան:


դե եսել եմ հուսով ու եսել եմ գնալու ու էդ հույսով քվեարկելու,թեկուզ արդեն մի տարիա արդեն էդ հույսս պակասել ա

----------

Kuk (23.03.2009), Mephistopheles (23.03.2009), Հայկօ (23.03.2009), Տրիբուն (23.03.2009)

----------


## voter

> *Մոդերատորական: Հարցման բաց ու փակ լինելը ունեն իրենց լավ ու վատ կողմերը; Մասնավորապես փակ հարցման առավելությունն այն է, որ թույլ է տալիս առավել անկաշկանդ քվեարկել հատկապես այն անդամներին, ովքեր բարձրաձայն չեն արտահայտում իրենց կարծիքը և չեն մասնակցում «Քաղաքականություն» բաժնի քննարկումներին, իսկ թերությունն այն է, որ լինում են մարդիկ, ովքեր գրանցվում են միայն քվեարկելու համար, կամ քվեարկում են սխալ՝ օրիանակ չունեն ընտրելու իրավունք, բայց քվեարկում են որևէ քաղաքական ուժի օգտին այդպիսով խեղաթյուրելով իրական պատկերը: 
> Այսուհանդերձ խնդրում եմ այս թեմայում հարցման բաց ու փակ լինելու հարցը չքննարկել՝ դա կարող եք անել «հարցեր ադմինիստրացիային» կամ ծայրահեղ դեպքում «քաղաքական քննարկումներ՝ թեմայից դուրս» թեմաներում:
> Շնորհակալություն:*


Ադմինին ասա քվեարկության մասնակիցների իրավունքները կսահմանափակի, օրինակ որ առնվազն մեկ ամիս գրանցված լինեն, որ քվեարկելու իրավունք ունենան....

Կամ ուղղակի վերջում կարող է ադմինը նայել ով է քվեարկել, եթե նույնիսկ փակ քվարկություն է ու ասել, որտեղ քանի ձայն կասկածելի է....

----------

Rammstein (23.03.2009)

----------


## voter

> ուֆ մեկա Գագիկ Բեգլարյանն ա էլի անցնելու,թե չէ հավատում եք թե Լևոնին կթողեն դառնա քաղաքապետ


Բեգլարյանը արդեն քաղաքապետ է ու որ տենց սաղ հարցերը լուծված լիներ թո քվեարկություն էլ չկազմակերպեին կարան անեն եդքան տղա են բաց կանգեն ասեն մենք են ուրիշի չենք թողելու։ Կազմակերպել են ընտություն ուրեմն մանր գող են, թաքուն են ուզում անեն, կեղծեն, ստեն, բայց որ ձեռքներից բռնես ու ապացուցես, որ գողացածա կա հնարավորություն որ կփոպվի իրավիճակը

Թե ժողովրդի ցանկությունն է ընտրություններ ընդհանրապես չանել Հայաստանում, հայտարարենք երկիրը սուլթանատ ու վերանվանենք Հայաստանը "Հաբռգաստան"՞

----------


## Zangezur

Արդեն իսկ Չոռնին 3 ձեն կպցրեց՝ ըստ ակումբի հարցման

----------


## dvgray

եթե կարողանայի մասնակցել, ապա կընտրեի  Լ. Տեր- Պետրոսյանին

----------


## Zangezur

Ժողովուրդ վերջի 3 տողը մի քվեարկեք ելի, լևոնի տոկոսներնա անիմաստ իջնում :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (23.03.2009), Kuk (23.03.2009), Աթեիստ (23.03.2009), Տրիբուն (23.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Թե ժողովրդի ցանկությունն է ընտրություններ ընդհանրապես չանել Հայաստանում, հայտարարենք երկիրը սուլթանատ ու վերանվանենք Հայաստանը "Հաբռգաստան"՞


Վոթեր/ընտրող ջան, կներես անհամեստ հարցի համար, բա դու ու՞մ օգտին ես քվեարելու, որ Հայաստանը չդառանա էտ քո ասածից:

----------

Elmo (23.03.2009), Հայկօ (23.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Փաստորեն ՀԱԿ-ի կողմնակիցներից բացի, մեկ էլ ես եմ քվեարկել: Ու՞ր են ՀԱԿ-ի *չ*կողմնակիցները: Հա քվեարկել եմ "Իրավունք չունեմ", որովհետև Երևանի քաղաքացի չեմ; Մենակ չհարցնեք լինելու դեպքում ու՞մ կընտրեի: Ես էլ չգիտեմ, երևի չէի մասնակցի, կամ Տիգրան Կարապետիչին կընտրեի:

----------

Հայկօ (23.03.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ժողովուրդ վերջի 3 տողը մի քվեարկեք ելի, լևոնի տոկոսներնա անիմաստ իջնում


մեկ ա, քվեարկածների տոկոսն ա հաշվվելու :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Հայկո ջան, կատակ է էդպիսի բան նրանք չեն ասել, բայց ընտրություններից հետո քվեները էդ *սզբմունքով* են նկարելու… կարծում եմ


*Mephistopheles*, Հայկոն չի՛  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> եթե կարողանայի մասնակցել, ապա կընտրեի  Լ. Տեր- Պետրոսյանին


Բայց դու էս տարբերակն ես քվեարկել :Xeloq: 
*Ընտրություններին մասնակցելու իրավունք ունեմ, բայց չեմ մասնակցելու*

----------


## Rammstein

Ուֆֆֆֆֆֆ...  :Bad: 
 :Angry2: 
Փաստորեն այս ընտրություններում էլ ժողովուրդը ընտրություն չունի։ (© Վարդան Պետրոսյան)

Լրջության իմաստով միայն *Հ*ո*Յ*ի*Դ*ա եւ *Հ*ո*Ա*յբ*Կ*են կուսակցություններն են, որոնցից մեկին ընտրելու դեպքում կարող է ինչ-որ փոփոխություն զգանք։ Մնացած բոլորը, կարծում եմ, *Հ*ո*Հ*ո*Կ*են-ից չեն տարբերվում, պարզապես վերջինիս տարբեր երանգավորումներն են...  :LOL: 

Ավելացվել ա հետո.

Մեկ էլ Կարապետիչն ա, որ կարող ա իշխանամետ չլինի, բայց ինքը, կարծում եմ հզոր քաղաքական ուժ չի, հետեւաբար բան փոխել չի կարող։

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ուֆֆֆֆֆֆ... 
> 
> Փաստորեն այս ընտրություններում էլ ժողովուրդը ընտրություն չունի։ (© Վարդան Պետրոսյան)
> 
> Լրջության իմաստով միայն *Հ*ո*Յ*ի*Դ*ա եւ *Հ*ո*Ա*յբ*Կ*են կուսակցություններն են, որոնցից մեկին ընտրելու դեպքում կարող է ինչ-որ փոփոխություն զգանք։ Մնացած բոլորը, կարծում եմ, *Հ*ո*Հ*ո*Կ*են-ից չեն տարբերվում, պարզապես վերջինիս տարբեր երանգավորումներն են...


ՀՅԴ ն ելա էլի միշտ ՀՀԿ ի հետևը մտած,նույն բանն ա :Bad:

----------

Kuk (23.03.2009), Nareco (23.03.2009), Norton (23.03.2009), Արշակ (24.03.2009), Ձայնալար (23.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո ՀՅԴ-ի լրջության մեջ լուրջ կասկածներ ունեմ: Համարում եմ, որ խաբել են իրենց ընտրողներին ու դա չէին էլ թաքցնում: Վերջիվերջո մի կուսակցություն, հիմնված մեկ հենարանի վրա ` Հայկական Հարց: Դա աշխատում է սփյուռքի համար, բայց արդեն վաղուց ոչ Հայաստանցիների:  Կարճ ասած էս կուսակցության մեջ քաղաքական կամք չեմ տեսնում, չնայած որ լուրջ մարդիկ կան այնտեղ:

----------


## Kuk

> Նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո ՀՅԴ-ի լրջության մեջ լուրջ կասկածներ ունեմ: Համարում եմ, որ խաբել են իրենց ընտրողներին ու դա չէին էլ թաքցնում: Վերջիվերջո մի կուսակցություն, հիմնված մեկ հենարանի վրա ` Հայկական Հարց: Դա աշխատում է սփյուռքի համար, բայց արդեն վաղուց ոչ Հայաստանցիների:  Կարճ ասած էս կուսակցության մեջ քաղաքական կամք չեմ տեսնում, չնայած որ լուրջ մարդիկ կան այնտեղ:


Բացի հայկական հարցից ու սփյուռքից էդ կուսակցությունն ի՞նչ ա անում. չնայած, չեմ համարում, որ հայկական հարցի ու սփյուռքի հետ կապված ինչ որ բան անում ա, բացի փող դիզելուց: Եթե էդ երկու խնդիրն ա իրանցը, էլ ասելիք չունեն, ուրեմն թող հեռու մնան նման ընտրությւոններից. ի՞նչ գործ ունեք Երևանի քաղաքապետի պաշտոնի հետ, գնացեք սփյուռքով ու հայկական հարցով զբաղվեք` փող դիզեք:

----------


## Enigmatic

ՀՅԴ ան նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ հենց տեսավ խառնա իրավիճակը կարողա Լևոնը դառնա նախագահ վռազ չեզոք դիրք բռնեց ,որ ով լիներ նրա հետևը մտներ,էն էլ Սերժը էղավ էլի շտոտը կողմնորոշվեց վռազ գնաց կոալիցիայի մեջ մտնելու :Bad:

----------


## Kuk

> ՀՅԴ ան նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ հենց տեսավ խառնա իրավիճակը կարողա Լևոնը դառնա նախագահ վռազ չեզոք դիրք բռնեց ,որ ով լիներ նրա հետևը մտներ,էն էլ Սերժը էղավ էլի շտոտը կողմնորոշվեց վռազ գնաց կոալիցիայի մեջ մտնելու


Բացում ա ինձ քո մեկնաբանությունները :Jpit:  Ուզում եմ քեզ պատկերացնեմ քաղաքական վերլուծաբանի դերում :LOL: 
Նեղանալ չկա :Kiss:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Mephistopheles*, Հայկոն չի՛


կներես ախպեր, խելք չի մնացել

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Քաղաքական գործչի նկատմամբ կատարված վիրավորական գրառումը ջնջված է: Խնդրում եմ զերծ մնալ կտրուկ որակավորումներից և չափից դուրս սուր արտահայտություններից: Եթե ինչ որ քաղաքական գործիչ պախարակման արժանի անցյալ կամ ներկա ունի, բավարարվեք այն ներկայացնելով, իսկ արարքի մասին հետևությունները ամեն մեկն իր համար կանի: Ու թեման երկխոսության մի վերածեք*

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ԺԱՌԱՆԳՈՒԹՅԱՆ ԿՈՉԸ ԸՆՏՐՈՂՆԵՐԻՆ
> Ժառանգություն կուսակցությունը հանդես է եկել հայտարարությամբ, որտեղ հիմնավորել է Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությանը չմասնակցելու իր որոշումը եւ նաեւ երեւանցիներին կոչ է արել աշխույժ մասնակցել ընտրությանն ու ձայն տալ ընդդիմությանը:
> 
> Ժառանգությունը նաեւ վերհաստատել է հանրային վերահսկողի իր կեցվածքը եւ հայտարարել, որ  համալիր պայքար է մղելու քաղաքացիների քվեները կեղծելու փորձերի դեմ` թե ընտրական հանձնաժողովների, թե նաեւ դրանցից դուրս աշխագտանքի միջոցով, որպեսզի հնարավոր լինի հասնել ազատ եւ արդար, օրինական ընտրության: Ժառանգությունը քաղաքի ավագանու ընտրության մասնակիցներին մաղթել է բարի ընտրություն:
> 
> '«Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունը`
> 
> - մեծապես կարևորելով Հայաստանի Հանրապետության հանրակարգային կայացման գործում Երևանի ավագանու ընտրությունների նշանակությունը,
> - դրանք դիտարկելով որպես ևս մեկ հնարավորություն` մեր երկրում վերջապես ազատ, արդար և թափանցիկ ընտրությունների միջոցով Երևանի մասշտաբով ձեւավորելու ժողովրդի կողմից ընտրված լեգիտիմ իշխանություն,
> ...


Աղբյուրը՝ lragir.am

----------


## Ձայնալար

> - և հասկանալով, որ ստեղծված պայմաններում ընդդիմադիր այս երկու ուժերից մեկը պետք է զիջի


Մենակ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի չզիջեցին ցուցակի առաջի տեղը, բայց զիջեցին ըստ էության, բոլոր տեղերը:

----------

Արշակ (24.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Մենակ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի չզիջեցին ցուցակի առաջի տեղը, բայց զիջեցին ըստ էության, բոլոր տեղերը:


Իսկ ես չեմ հասկանում հիմա ինչ են զգում ժառանգությանը ամբողջ ուժով պախարակող թերթերն ու այս ֆոռումի անդամները: Հեսա նորից ժառանգությունը բոլորի աչքին կդառնա պուպուշ:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Իսկ ես չեմ հասկանում հիմա ինչ են զգում ժառանգությանը ամբողջ ուժով պախարակող թերթերն ու այս ֆոռումի անդամները: Հեսա նորից ժառանգությունը բոլորի աչքին կդառնա պուպուշ:


Էլմո, այնուամենայնիվ, պետք է փաստել, որ «Ժառանգության» «ՀԱԿ»- հետ չմիանալը որևիցե կերպ արդարացված չէ, հատկապես՝ այն պատճառով, որ այդ կուսակցությունը իր նպատակն է համարել իշխանափոխության հասնել: Իշխանափոխության հասնելու, արդարության համար պայքարելու ավելի լավ տարբերակ այս պահին կա՞ր:
Ինչքան էլ «Ժառանգություն»-ը կոչ անի, «պայքարի» իր հանձնաժողովականների միջոցով ընտրակեղծիքների դեմ այս ընտրություններին, մեկ է դա խելացի մարդկանց չի ապացուցի, որ «Ժառանգության» այսպիսի պահվածքը եղել է ընդդիմության համար լավ նպատակներով:

----------


## Elmo

*Մարկիզ* ջան հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում: Ես ժամանակից շուտ քննադատությունների մասին եմ խոսում: Երբ մի հատիկ մինուսը հազար պլյուս ա վառում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ես չեմ հասկանում հիմա ինչ են զգում ժառանգությանը ամբողջ ուժով պախարակող թերթերն ու այս ֆոռումի անդամները: Հեսա նորից ժառանգությունը բոլորի աչքին կդառնա պուպուշ:


Ասեմ Էլմօ ջան, ցուցակի համար ա՞ էս ամեն ինչը… իրանց 3րդ տեղը ձեռ չի տալիս ու դրա համար խռովում են ու ընդհանրապես չեն մասնակցու՞մ ու էս էլ Մարտի 1-ից հետո՞… ի՞նչ մտածենք, Էլմօ ջան … ցուցակը ավելի կարևոր ա հա՞… ընգեր, մենակ ցուցակի հարց չի… նրանց մամլո խոսնակն էլ իրեն լավ չի պահել ու ընենց արտահայտություններ ա թույլ տվել, որ ես անձամբ կասկածում եմ նրանց ազնվության մեջ (Ազատություն ռ/կ-ի շաբաթ օրվա հարցազրույցը որ լսես կհամոզվես, ապեր)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Մենակ չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչի չզիջեցին ցուցակի առաջի տեղը, բայց զիջեցին ըստ էության, բոլոր տեղերը:


Բանակցությունների առաջին փուլում Ժառանգությունը ՉԻ պահանջել ցուցակի առաջին տեղը, իրենց ուղղակի դուր չի եկել որ երկրորդ համարում Ստեփան Դեմերիճյանն ա այլ ոչ թե իրենց ներկայացուցիչը, մեր մեջ ասած ինձ էլ դա դուր չի եկել, դրանից հետո երբ ՀԱԿ-ը չի համաձայնվել 2-րդ տեղը տրամադրել իրենց , նոր իրենք ներկայացրել են իրենց ցուցակը, իսկ վերրջում իրենք բնականաբար ապացուցեցին որ նորմալ քաղաքական ուժ են, ուրիշ ձև չունեին էլ չնայած, նենց որ ովքեր չկայացած համաձայնության ամբողջ մեղքը բարդում են Ժառանգության վրա , միանշանակ սխալվում են:

----------

Ներսես_AM (24.03.2009), Սամվել (25.03.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ասեմ Էլմօ ջան, ցուցակի համար ա՞ էս ամեն ինչը… իրանց 3րդ տեղը ձեռ չի տալիս ու դրա համար խռովում են ու ընդհանրապես չեն մասնակցու՞մ ու էս էլ Մարտի 1-ից հետո՞… ի՞նչ մտածենք, Էլմօ ջան … ցուցակը ավելի կարևոր ա հա՞… ընգեր, մենակ ցուցակի հարց չի… նրանց մամլո խոսնակն էլ իրեն լավ չի պահել ու ընենց արտահայտություններ ա թույլ տվել, որ ես անձամբ կասկածում եմ նրանց ազնվության մեջ (Ազատություն ռ/կ-ի շաբաթ օրվա հարցազրույցը որ լսես կհամոզվես, ապեր)


Որ կարևոր չէր Մեֆիս ջան, ինչի էին Ստյոպին գրել, մեկը իմ կարծիքով Ժառանգությունը ավելի շատ բան ա արել հետագա իշխանափոխության հարցում քան Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի կուսակցությունը, ու իրենց շարքերում էլ կան ավելի լավ թեկնածուներ քան Դեմիրճյանը, նենց որ մեկը ես լրիվ հասկանում եմ իրենց նեղացվածությունը, թող ՀԱԿ-ը 2-րդ համարը տրամադրեր իրենց ու էս ամբողջը չէր լինի, նույն ձև էլ ՀԱԿ-ը 2 ոտքը դրեց մի կոշիկի մեջ ու ասեց չէ իմ ցուցակը պիտի լինի, նենց որ մենակ մի կողմին մեղադրելը սխալ ա:

----------

Elmo (24.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (24.03.2009), Սամվել (25.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Մարկիզ* ջան հասկանում եմ ինչ ես ասում: Ես ժամանակից շուտ քննադատությունների մասին եմ խոսում: Երբ մի հատիկ մինուսը հազար պլյուս ա վառում:


Էլմօ ջան, երբ որ լավ գործեր ես անում մարդիկ ակնկալում են որ միշտ անես այլ ոչ թե իրավունք են տալիս որ վադ գործեր էլ անես…

եթե 1000000000000 հոգու կյանք ես փրկել դա քեզ մարդասպանության իրավունք չի տալիս… միևնույնն է մարդասպան ես

----------


## Հայկօ

> Իսկ ես չեմ հասկանում հիմա ինչ են զգում ժառանգությանը ամբողջ ուժով պախարակող թերթերն ու այս ֆոռումի անդամները: Հեսա նորից ժառանգությունը բոլորի աչքին կդառնա պուպուշ:



Կա ընդամենը մեկ փաստ. «Ժառանգությունը» հրաժարվեց միանալու ՀԱԿ-ին: Իսկ մնացածը՝ հայտարարություններ, իղձեր, կոչեր, մաղթանքներ, կենացներ, ընդամենը ատմազկա են: Իսկ այ չմիանալու փաստը, այն էլ մարտի մեկից, քաղաքական դաշտի նման «մաղումից» ու, մանավանդ, «Ժառանգության» շատ անդամների նվիրված ու անկեղծ պայքարից հետո, մեղմ ասած՝ կասկածելի է: Ընդ որում՝ այս կասկածը բնավ ստվեր չի գցում Զարուհի Փոստանջյանի և այլոց արժանիքների վրա. նրանք արդեն գործով են ապացուցել իրենց դիրքորոշումը, ի տարբերություն շատերի:

----------

Chuk (24.03.2009), Mephistopheles (24.03.2009), Վիշապ (24.03.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

Հայկո Ժառանգությունը կոչով դիմեց իր ընտրողներին ու կոչ արեց ընտրել ՀԱկ-ին, Ժառանգությունը չնայած չի մասնակցում ընտրություններին բայց ունենալու է իր ներկայացուցիչները ԿԸՀ-ում , ինչ վնաս եղավ ՀԱԿ-ին կարաս բացատրես, որ տենց մի քարոզարշավ եք սկսել Ժառանգության դեմ :Angry2:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Կա ընդամենը մեկ փաստ. «Ժառանգությունը» հրաժարվեց միանալու ՀԱԿ-ին: Իսկ մնացածը՝ հայտարարություններ, իղձեր, կոչեր, մաղթանքներ, կենացներ, ընդամենը ատմազկա են: Իսկ այ չմիանալու փաստը, այն էլ մարտի մեկից, քաղաքական դաշտի նման «մաղումից» ու, մանավանդ, «Ժառանգության» շատ անդամների նվիրված ու անկեղծ պայքարից հետո, մեղմ ասած՝ կասկածելի է: Ընդ որում՝ այս կասկածը բնավ ստվեր չի գցում Զարուհի Փոստանջյանի և այլոց արժանիքների վրա. նրանք արդեն գործով են ապացուցել իրենց դիրքորոշումը, ի տարբերություն շատերի:


Իսկ քո ասած փաստը մեղմ ասած կասկածելի հիմքեր ունի, նախ Ժառանգությունը չի հրաժարվել միանալ ՀԱԿ-ին, Ժառանգությանը զարմացրել է որ լինելով խորհրդարանում ներկա միակ ընդիմադիր ուժ, իրենց տվել են երրորդ համարը առանց խորհրդակցելու իրենց հետ :Wink: , նենց որ չմիավորման համար ինչքան Ժառանգությունն ա մեղավոր էնքան էլ ՀԱԿ-ը , պետք չի մեկի վրա ամեն ինչ բարդել:

----------


## Երվանդ

Ես անդամակցում եմ ՀԱԿ-ին ու Ժառանգության հետ կապ չունեմ բացարձակ, էս էլ ասեմ որ չմտած անձնական շահ ունեմ դրա համար եմ Ժառանգությանը փորձում պաշտպանել:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Որ կարևոր չէր Մեֆիս ջան, ինչի էին Ստյոպին գրել, մեկը իմ կարծիքով Ժառանգությունը ավելի շատ բան ա արել հետագա իշխանափոխության հարցում քան Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի կուսակցությունը, ու իրենց շարքերում էլ կան ավելի լավ թեկնածուներ քան Դեմիրճյանը, նենց որ մեկը ես լրիվ հասկանում եմ իրենց նեղացվածությունը, թող ՀԱԿ-ը 2-րդ համարը տրամադրեր իրենց ու էս ամբողջը չէր լինի, նույն ձև էլ ՀԱԿ-ը 2 ոտքը դրեց մի կոշիկի մեջ ու ասեց չէ իմ ցուցակը պիտի լինի, նենց որ մենակ մի կողմին մեղադրելը սխալ ա:


ուրեմն էդ "լևոնին հաստատ ձայն չտվող էլէկտորատի ներգրավումը" ուղղակի սուտի մահանա է՞ր Երվանդ ջան, իրանց ուզածը 1ինն էր (2րդ էլ չէ)

Ապեր Ստյոպիկը էն գլխից էլ Շարժման մեջ էր, իսկ Րաֆֆին մինչև վերջին մոմենտը "անկետաներ էր" ուղղարկում ստեղ-ընդեղ որ որոշի ում միանա… մեր հին ընկեր Վահանին, ՍՍ-ին, Կարապետիչին թե Լևոնին ու էսօր ինքը դեռ նույն տեխնոլոգիան ա օգտագործում

----------


## Երվանդ

> ուրեմն էդ "լևոնին հաստատ ձայն չտվող էլէկտորատի ներգրավումը" ուղղակի սուտի մահանա է՞ր Երվանդ ջան, իրանց ուզածը 1ինն էր (2րդ էլ չէ)
> 
> Ապեր Ստյոպիկը էն գլխից էլ Շարժման մեջ էր, իսկ Րաֆֆին մինչև վերջին մոմենտը "անկետաներ էր" ուղղարկում ստեղ-ընդեղ որ որոշի ում միանա… մեր հին ընկեր Վահանին, ՍՍ-ին, Կարապետիչին թե Լևոնին ու էսօր ինքը դեռ նույն տեխնոլոգիան ա օգտագործում


Ես խոսում եմ բանակցությունների ամենասկզբնական փուլի մասին, էտ փուլում Ժառանգությունը պահանջել ա ցուցակում երկրորդ համարը, էտ հարցում իրանց չեն ընդառաջել ու դա ես համարում եմ սխալ ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից, դրանից հետո տեղի ունեցածը համարում եմ սխալ Ժառանգության կողմից, իրանց երկու ցուցակների մասին ա խոսքը, իսկ արդյունքում նրանց վերջնական որոշումը միակ հնարավոր տարբերակը նորմալ քաղաքական ուժի, էս ա ասածս, մեղավորն են երկուսն էլ, եթե Ժառանգությունը ծախված լիներ ու դրա համար չմիավորվեր ՀԱԿ-ին հաստատ իմացի վերջին հայտարարությունը չէին ընդհունի ու առանձին կգնային ընտրությունների :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայկո Ժառանգությունը կոչով դիմեց իր ընտրողներին ու *կոչ արեց ընտրել ՀԱկ-ին*, Ժառանգությունը չնայած չի մասնակցում ընտրություններին բայց ունենալու է իր ներկայացուցիչները ԿԸՀ-ում , ինչ վնաս եղավ ՀԱԿ-ին կարաս բացատրես, որ տենց մի քարոզարշավ եք սկսել Ժառանգության դեմ


ՀԱԿ-ին չէ ընդդիմությանը… հավատա Երվանդ ջան, առաջին հայացքից սա այդքան էական չէ, բայց թվերը նկարելու ժամանակ ու նաև քարոզարշավի ժամանակ սա շոշափելի ազդեցություն կարող է ունենալ, դու շատ լավ գիտես որ ինչ շուն շանլգյալ կա իրան ընդդիմադիր է ասում ու նկարչության ժամանակ այ "ընդդիմությունը" կստանա անհրաժեշտ ձայներ…մի մոռացի որ նախագահակնի ժամանակ ՍՍ-ի ստավկեն դրա վրա էր 

…ժողովուրդը միացում է սպասում ու սրան ալտերնատիվներ չկան…

----------

Chuk (24.03.2009), Հայկօ (24.03.2009), Ձայնալար (24.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հայկո Ժառանգությունը կոչով դիմեց իր ընտրողներին ու կոչ արեց ընտրել ՀԱկ-ին, Ժառանգությունը չնայած չի մասնակցում ընտրություններին բայց ունենալու է իր ներկայացուցիչները ԿԸՀ-ում , ինչ վնաս եղավ ՀԱԿ-ին կարաս բացատրես, որ տենց մի քարոզարշավ եք սկսել Ժառանգության դեմ


Կոչի պահով Մեֆիստոֆելն արդեն ասաց: Համ էլ հիմա էլ ոչ ոք չի կասկածում, որ կա ընդամենը մեկ ռեալ հակառակորդ իշխանություններին, և էդ հակառակորդը ՀԱԿ-ն ա: Անձամբ ես «երրորդ ուժի» հեքիաթին չեմ հավատում. իսկ Րաֆֆին հիմա հենց փորձում ա երրորդ ուժ խաղալ: Էսօրվա փոքր շահը գերադասում ա վաղվա մեծ շահից:




> Իսկ քո ասած փաստը մեղմ ասած կասկածելի հիմքեր ունի, նախ Ժառանգությունը չի հրաժարվել միանալ ՀԱԿ-ին, Ժառանգությանը զարմացրել է որ լինելով խորհրդարանում ներկա միակ ընդիմադիր ուժ, իրենց տվել են երրորդ համարը առանց խորհրդակցելու իրենց հետ, նենց որ չմիավորման համար ինչքան Ժառանգությունն ա մեղավոր էնքան էլ ՀԱԿ-ը , պետք չի մեկի վրա ամեն ինչ բարդել:


Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի դիրքը ինձ համար էլ էր զարմանալի: Երկրորդ տեղում ես էլ կգերադասեի տեսնել Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին. սակայն միայն այն դեպքում, եթե որոշեին միասնաբար հանդես գալ ընտրությունների ժամանակ:

----------

Երվանդ (24.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

ՀԱԿ -ից բացի ուրշ ընդիմություն չկա: 3 Տարեկան երեխուն էլ ա պարզ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես խոսում եմ բանակցությունների ամենասկզբնական փուլի մասին, *էտ փուլում Ժառանգությունը պահանջել ա ցուցակում երկրորդ համարը*, էտ հարցում իրանց չեն ընդառաջել ու դա ես համարում եմ սխալ ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից, դրանից հետո տեղի ունեցածը համարում եմ սխալ Ժառանգության կողմից, իրանց երկու ցուցակների մասին ա խոսքը, իսկ արդյունքում նրանց վերջնական որոշումը միակ հնարավոր տարբերակը նորմալ քաղաքական ուժի, էս ա ասածս, մեղավորն են երկուսն էլ, եթե Ժառանգությունը ծախված լիներ ու դրա համար չմիավորվեր ՀԱԿ-ին հաստատ իմացի վերջին հայտարարությունը չէին ընդհունի ու առանձին կգնային ընտրությունների


ապեր էդ նույ տիպի արգումենտ Մարքսիստն էր անում… ես նրանց չեն նույնացնում, բայց արգումենտը նույն հողի վրա էր… Երվանդ ջան, "տորգերը" չեն նայվում էսօրվա ֆոնի վրա… տորգ նե ումեստեն

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանի դիրքը ինձ համար էլ էր զարմանալի: Երկրորդ տեղում ես էլ կգերադասեի տեսնել Րաֆֆի Հովհաննիսյանին. սակայն միայն այն դեպքում, եթե որոշեին միասնաբար հանդես գալ ընտրությունների ժամանակ:


Եսել եմ էտ ասում :Wink: , իսկ որ իրանց երկրորդ տեղ չեն տվել հաստատ Ժառանգությունը չի մեղավոր էլի :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

> ապեր էդ նույ տիպի արգումենտ Մարքսիստն էր անում… ես նրանց չեն նույնացնում, բայց արգումենտը նույն հողի վրա էր… Երվանդ ջան, "տորգերը" չեն նայվում էսօրվա ֆոնի վրա… տորգ նե ումեստեն


Էտ նույն ձևի կարելի ա ուրեմն Դեմիրճյանին էլ մեղադրել երկրորդ տեղը պահանջելու ու Ժառանգությանը չզիջելու համար :Wink: , իսկ Մարքսիստին ու Ժառագությանը համեմատել իրոք որ չարժի, Մարքսիստին նույնիսկ ԱԽՔ-ի հետ համեմատել չարժի :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՀԱԿ -ից բացի ուրշ ընդիմություն չկա: 3 Տարեկան երեխուն էլ ա պարզ:


հա ցավդ տանեմ, բայց երբ որ սրանք Եվրոպային օտչօտ տան դա է լինելու իրենց ֆասադը… Կարապետիչը նաղդ "ընդդիմություն" ա…  Եթե սարնք Պարույրին, Սադոյանին, Վազգենի կուսակցություն են համարում "ընդդիմությունն" ի՞նչ ա որ չգտնեն

----------


## Երվանդ

> ՀԱԿ-ին չէ ընդդիմությանը… հավատա Երվանդ ջան, առաջին հայացքից սա այդքան էական չէ, բայց թվերը նկարելու ժամանակ ու նաև քարոզարշավի ժամանակ սա շոշափելի ազդեցություն կարող է ունենալ, դու շատ լավ գիտես որ ինչ շուն շանլգյալ կա իրան ընդդիմադիր է ասում ու նկարչության ժամանակ այ "ընդդիմությունը" կստանա անհրաժեշտ ձայներ…մի մոռացի որ նախագահակնի ժամանակ ՍՍ-ի ստավկեն դրա վրա էր 
> 
> …ժողովուրդը միացում է սպասում ու սրան ալտերնատիվներ չկան…


Կուսակցությունների ցուցակը վերևում է հենց ,չեմ կարծում որ ցոցակում գոնե մեկ քաղաքական ուժ կա որ կարող է ընդիմություն խաղալ :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ՀԱԿ -ից բացի ուրշ ընդիմություն չկա: 3 Տարեկան երեխուն էլ ա պարզ:


Իա, բա Կարապետի՞չը: 
Իրականում ես էլ եմ ուշադրություն դարձրել էդ բառին ու չեմ կարծում թե պատահական ա  հենց էդ բառը հայտնվել հայտարարության մեջ: Եթե տարբերություն չկար, թող ՀԱԿ գրեյին, որ իմ նմաններն էլ ավել պակաս խոսալու տեղ չունենային:

----------

Հայկօ (24.03.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Իա, բա Կարապետի՞չը: 
> Իրականում ես էլ եմ ուշադրություն դարձրել էդ բառին ու չեմ կարծում թե պատահական ա  հենց էդ բառը հայտնվել հայտարարության մեջ: Եթե տարբերություն չկար, թող ՀԱԿ գրեյին, որ իմ նմաններն էլ ավել պակաս խոսալու տեղ չունենային:


Դե կարապետիչը միշտ էլ հայտարարել ա ու հիմա էլ հայտարարում ա որ ինքը կենտրոնամետ ա :LOL:  :LOL: , թե էտ ինչ ա մենակ ինքը գիտի :LOL: , իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ՀԱԿ-ի անունը ասելուն էտել կասեն Բգո ջան արխային, հո վաղը չի ընտրությունները :Wink:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Եսել եմ էտ ասում, իսկ որ իրանց երկրորդ տեղ չեն տվել հաստատ Ժառանգությունը չի մեղավոր էլի


Մեղավոր-անմեղ փնտրելը սխալ ա: Ես ավելի շատ կհարգեի իրենց ու կհասկանայի Րաֆֆիին, եթե, այնուամենայնիվ, համաձայնվեին երրորդ տեղին: Ի վերջո՝ հետո՞ ինչ, որ երրորդն էին, ոչ թե երկրորդը: Քաղաքապետ մի հոգի չի լինելու՞: Ձայները ընդհանուր չէին լինելու՞: Ոնց որ ոսկի, արծաթ ու բրոնզ կա, էլի: Ընդդիմության ցուցակը նույնը չէր լինելու՞՝ անկախ նրանից թե երկրորդ ու երրորդ տեղերը ոնց են դասավորված: Չնայած՝ էս պահը մի քիչ կասկածելի ա, որովհետև, հնարավոր ա, որ էստեղ ոչ թե մենակ երկրորդ տեղի հարց ա, այլ ցուցակում «Ժառանգության» անդամների թվի հարց: Այնուամենայնիվ՝ չմիանալը միանշանակորեն սխալ էր (համենայն դեպս էն գործի համար, ինչի համար որ իրանք պնդում են, որ պայքարում են):

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Դե կարապետիչը միշտ էլ հայտարարել ա ու հիմա էլ հայտարարում ա որ ինքը կենտրոնամետ ա, թե էտ ինչ ա մենակ ինքը գիտի, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա ՀԱԿ-ի անունը ասելուն էտել կասեն Բգո ջան արխային, հո վաղը չի ընտրությունները


Դու ասում ես կասեն, ես էլ ասում եմ թող գրեին: Ինչի՞ չեն գրել:

----------

Mephistopheles (24.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էտ նույն ձևի կարելի ա ուրեմն Դեմիրճյանին էլ մեղադրել երկրորդ տեղը պահանջելու ու Ժառանգությանը չզիջելու համար, իսկ Մարքսիստին ու Ժառագությանը համեմատել իրոք որ չարժի, Մարքսիստին նույնիսկ ԱԽՔ-ի հետ համեմատել չարժի


Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ընգեր ու Դեմիրճյանը իմ ամենասիրած քաղաքական գործիչը չի, բայց ինքն էսօր ՀԱԿ-ի ռեսուրս է իսկ Ժառանգությունը այնուամենայնիվ մնում է "անկախ ընդդիմադիր" ու ստեղ արդեն "բանակցությունները" ՀԱԿ-ի ու Ժառանգության միջև է որոնք լրիվ տարբեր քաշային կատեգորիաներ են… Ժառանգությունը գերագնահատում է իր նշանակությունը… Երվանդ ջան, ինձ հատկապես Խուրշուդյանի ելույթները դուր չեկան

----------


## Լեո

Երկու միմյանց ատող պրեզիդենտներ մի խարխուլ երկրում:

Աչքդնե՛ր լույս, ադրբեջանցինե՛ր:

----------

Apsara (24.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երկու միմյանց ատող պրեզիդենտներ մի խարխուլ երկրում:
> 
> Աչքդնե՛ր լույս, ադրբեջանցինե՛ր:


Լեո ջան էսի ավագանու ընտրություն ա

----------


## Երվանդ

> Դու ասում ես կասեն, ես էլ ասում եմ թող գրեին: Ինչի՞ չեն գրել:


Ասում եմ Բգ շատ պարզ պատճառով , չեն կարծել որ ինչ որ մեկը կարա լինի Հայաստանում որ բացի ՀԱԿ-ից որևէ այլ կուսակցության համարի ընդիմություն, լօլ փաստորեն սխալվել են լիքը կան տենց մարդիկ :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու ասում ես կասեն, ես էլ ասում եմ թող գրեին: Ինչի՞ չեն գրել:


այո, ընտրությունների ժամանակ հարկավոր է լիներ ծայրահեղ հստակ…

----------

Հայկօ (24.03.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Լրիվ համաձայն եմ ընգեր ու Դեմիրճյանը իմ ամենասիրած քաղաքական գործիչը չի, բայց ինքն էսօր ՀԱԿ-ի ռեսուրս է իսկ Ժառանգությունը այնուամենայնիվ մնում է "անկախ ընդդիմադիր" ու ստեղ արդեն "բանակցությունները" ՀԱԿ-ի ու Ժառանգության միջև է որոնք լրիվ տարբեր քաշային կատեգորիաներ են… Ժառանգությունը գերագնահատում է իր նշանակությունը… Երվանդ ջան, ինձ հատկապես Խուրշուդյանի ելույթները դուր չեկան


Րաֆֆիի հանդեպ էլ ես եմ նման զգացմունքներ տածում :LOL: , բայց Ժառանգությանը պետք էր տալ երկրորդ տեղը էտ ա լինում միավորման տրամաբանությունը, ոնց որ ես Հայկոն Չուկը մի թիմից լինենք դու էլ ուզենաս միավորվես, կարող ա և մեր հնարավորությունները չունես , բայց եթե մեզ միանում ես պիտի հասատ վերջում չգցենք քեզ էլի, իսկ երրորդը էտ դեպքում վերջին ա, կրկնում եմ Ժառանգություն միակ ընդիմադիր ուժն ա որ ներկա է ԱԺ-ում, ինչ որ շարքային 6 հոգանոց կուսակցություն չի էլի, իսկ նրանց լիդերները, Րաֆֆին հանած, մեկը իմ մոտ շաաաատ ավելի շատ հարգանք են վայելում քան Դեմիրճյանը:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ասում եմ Բգ շատ պարզ պատճառով , չեն կարծել որ ինչ որ մեկը կարա լինի Հայաստանում որ բացի ՀԱԿ-ից որևէ այլ կուսակցության համարի ընդիմություն, լօլ փաստորեն սխալվել են լիքը կան տենց մարդիկ


Ինչի՞ մասին ա խոսքը, Երո: Հաստատ միշտ էլ ամեն տեսակի մարդիկ կան: Համ էլ «կարծելս» ո՞րն ա: Էս ա, էլի, «Ժառանգության» գլխավոր թերությունը. միշտ մի հատ հետ գնալու ճամփա են թողնում, մի հատ չվառված կամուրջ: Երկակի խաղ կա: Թող խաղերի հարաբերակցությունը 95-5 լինի, բայց՝ կա:

Ի դեպ՝ «Ժառանգությանը» պախարակելու մասին. կուսակցությանը գնահատում են ոչ թե սիրուն աչքերի ու կլորիկ փորիկի համար, այլ ըստ իրենց խոսքերի ու քայլերի: Ըստ այդմ, այդ խոսքերի ու քայլերի փոփոխվելուն զուգահեռ, գնահատականն էլ կարող է փոխվել, ու էստեղ որևէ զարմանալի կամ ամոթ բան չկա: Երբ Արմեն Մարտիրոսյանը դանակի բերան էր գնում կամ Զարուհի Փոստանջյանը քաղմասից քաղմաս էր վազում, նրանց գնահատականը ինձ համար գերազանց ու անթերի էր, որովհետև մարդիկ ռեալ գործ էին անում: Իսկ հիմա դրական բան չեմ տեսնում իրանց էս քայլի մեջ, ու բացասական եմ արտահայտվում դրա մասին: Վաղը մտքափոխ կլինեն՝ իրանց ցավն էլ տանեմ: Կարևորը գաղափարներն են, ոչ թե մարդիկ:

----------


## Երվանդ

*Այս պահին դե ֆակտո ստեղծված իրավիճակով կան իշխանական կոալիցիայի կուսակցություններ, որոնք գնում են ընտրություններին, և կա մեկ կոնսոլիդացված ընդդիմադիր թիմ, որ իր ցուցակով գնում է ընտրությունների։ Սա, իսկապես, շատ լավ իրավիճակ է, և փոխում է քաղաքական իրավիճակն ընդհանրապես»*,– այսօր «Հայացք» ակումբում լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ հայտարարել է Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի մամուլի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը։

Կարելի՞ է ասել, որ «Ժառանգության» չմասնակցությունը Երևանի ընտրություններին աջակցություն էր Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համար Tert.am–ի հարցին, Արման Մուսինյանը պատասխանել է. «*Ես կարող եմ հետևյալ կերպ պատասխանել՝ այս պահին կա ընդդիմության միասնական ցուցակ, այսինքն՝ կա մեկ ընդդիմադիր ցուցակ, և կան մնացած ցուցակները, որոնք, ըստ էության, իշխանության ցուցակներ են։ Սա զգալիորեն հեշտացնում է քաղաքական պայքարի տրամաբանությունը*»։
*Առաջին նախագահի մամուլի խոսնակը նշել է, որ իրենք ափսոսում են, որ ոչ միայն չի ստացվել ՀԱԿ–«Ժառանգություն» միասնությունը, այլև, որ «Ժառանգությունն» ընդհանրապես որոշել է չմասնակցել Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններին։* Այդուհանդերձ, ըստ Մուսինյանի, իրենք ըմբռնումով են մոտենում գործընկերոջ որոշմանը։ Ավելին, նա չի համաձայնել է հնչած այն դիտարկմանը, թե ՀԱԿ–ը «Ժառանգությանը» կանգնեցրել է փակուղու առաջ, որի պատճառով էլ միասնությունը չի ստացվել։

«ՀԱԿ–ն այս բանակցություններում որպես պաշտոնական մարմին, նրա կարծիքը ներկայացնող բոլոր անձնավորություններն իրենց պահել են բացառապես կոռեկտության շրջանակներում, որևէ այլ անհասկանալի քայլ կամ խոսք մեր կողմից չի եղել»,– հայտարարել է առաջին նախագահի մամուլի խոսնակը։

Մուսինյանը հայտարարել է նաև, թե ընդդիմության ներկայիս վիճակը շատ ավելի աննպաստ է իշխանությունների համար։ «Նրանք (իշխանություններին նկատի ունի–հեղ) գիտեն, որ հասարակությունն էլ է սա ընդունում որպես քաղաքական ընտրություններ։ Այս ընտրությունները չեն լինելու միայն կանաչապատման և աղբահանության ընտություններ, այլ լինելու են գրեթե ամբողջությամբ քաղաքական, և քաղաքական հարթությունում բոլոր գործընթացներում միշտ իշխանությունները, ինչպես ցույց է տվել նախորդ տարիների պատմությունը, ջախջախիչ պարտություն են կրել։ Նրանք ունեն երկու տարբերակ, կամ ժողովդրի տված քվեի քվեարկության արդյունքների հիման վրա ընդունել սեփական պարտությունը Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում, կամ նորից անցնել տոտալ կեղծիքների և ճնշումների։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ մեզ շատ քիչ ժամանակ է մնացել համոզվելու, թե իշխանությունները որ տարբերակն են ընտրելու»,– ասել է Արման Մուսինյանը։
 tert.am
Մի եղեք Պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ էլի ժող :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ասում եմ Բգ շատ պարզ պատճառով , չեն կարծել որ ինչ որ մեկը կարա լինի Հայաստանում որ բացի ՀԱԿ-ից որևէ այլ կուսակցության համարի ընդիմություն, լօլ փաստորեն սխալվել են լիքը կան տենց մարդիկ


Եր նման հայտարարություն անելուց ամեն բառը մտածված պետք ա լինի ու եթե իմ աչքը ծակել ա էդ «ընդդիմություն» բառը, ուրիշներինն էլ հաստատ ծակած կլինի ու դա իրանք չէին կարող չգիտակցել: Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչի են տենց գրել, բայց դա ես պատահականություն չեմ համարում:

----------

Հայկօ (24.03.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր նման հայտարարություն անելուց ամեն բառը մտածված պետք ա լինի ու եթե իմ աչքը ծակել ա էդ «ընդդիմություն» բառը, ուրիշներինն էլ հաստատ ծակած կլինի ու դա իրանք չէին կարող չգիտակցել: Ես չգիտեմ, թե ինչի են տենց գրել, բայց դա ես պատահականություն չեմ համարում:


Դու չգիտեմ բայց ՀԱԿ-ը չի նեղվել դրանից բոլորովին :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ասում եմ Բգ շատ պարզ պատճառով , չեն կարծել որ ինչ որ մեկը կարա լինի Հայաստանում որ բացի ՀԱԿ-ից որևէ այլ կուսակցության համարի ընդիմություն, լօլ փաստորեն սխալվել են լիքը կան տենց մարդիկ


չէ ընգեր… "արտախորհրդարանակ ընդդիմություն", "խորհրդարանական ընդդիմություն", "երրորդ ուժ" "կուսակցություններ" սրանք արտահայտություններ են որոնք այսօր հեռուստատեսությամբ շահարկվում և մատուցվում են հասարակությանը ու Խուրշուդյանն էլ էդ հերուստատեսություններով ելույթ էր ունենում (լսել եմ դրամասին, բայց չեմ տեսել)

… չեն սխալվել ընգեր, վրեժ են լուծում, որովհետև ընդդիմությունը (քաղաքական իմաստով) լինում է լեգիտիմ իշխանություններին… հավատա ընգեր մի հատ սուտի ցուցակի համար օրերով ժողով անող Ժառանգությունը չէր կարող դա չնկատել… երանի սխալված լինեմ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Այս պահին դե ֆակտո ստեղծված իրավիճակով կան իշխանական կոալիցիայի կուսակցություններ, որոնք գնում են ընտրություններին, և կա մեկ կոնսոլիդացված ընդդիմադիր թիմ, որ իր ցուցակով գնում է ընտրությունների։ Սա, իսկապես, շատ լավ իրավիճակ է, և փոխում է քաղաքական իրավիճակն ընդհանրապես»*,– այսօր «Հայացք» ակումբում լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ հայտարարել է Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի մամուլի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը։
> 
> Կարելի՞ է ասել, որ «Ժառանգության» չմասնակցությունը Երևանի ընտրություններին աջակցություն էր Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համար Tert.am–ի հարցին, Արման Մուսինյանը պատասխանել է. «*Ես կարող եմ հետևյալ կերպ պատասխանել՝ այս պահին կա ընդդիմության միասնական ցուցակ, այսինքն՝ կա մեկ ընդդիմադիր ցուցակ, և կան մնացած ցուցակները, որոնք, ըստ էության, իշխանության ցուցակներ են։ Սա զգալիորեն հեշտացնում է քաղաքական պայքարի տրամաբանությունը*»։
> *Առաջին նախագահի մամուլի խոսնակը նշել է, որ իրենք ափսոսում են, որ ոչ միայն չի ստացվել ՀԱԿ–«Ժառանգություն» միասնությունը, այլև, որ «Ժառանգությունն» ընդհանրապես որոշել է չմասնակցել Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններին։* Այդուհանդերձ, ըստ Մուսինյանի, իրենք ըմբռնումով են մոտենում գործընկերոջ որոշմանը։ Ավելին, նա չի համաձայնել է հնչած այն դիտարկմանը, թե ՀԱԿ–ը «Ժառանգությանը» կանգնեցրել է փակուղու առաջ, որի պատճառով էլ միասնությունը չի ստացվել։
> 
> «ՀԱԿ–ն այս բանակցություններում որպես պաշտոնական մարմին, նրա կարծիքը ներկայացնող բոլոր անձնավորություններն իրենց պահել են բացառապես կոռեկտության շրջանակներում, որևէ այլ անհասկանալի քայլ կամ խոսք մեր կողմից չի եղել»,– հայտարարել է առաջին նախագահի մամուլի խոսնակը։
> 
> Մուսինյանը հայտարարել է նաև, թե ընդդիմության ներկայիս վիճակը շատ ավելի աննպաստ է իշխանությունների համար։ «Նրանք (իշխանություններին նկատի ունի–հեղ) գիտեն, որ հասարակությունն էլ է սա ընդունում որպես քաղաքական ընտրություններ։ Այս ընտրությունները չեն լինելու միայն կանաչապատման և աղբահանության ընտություններ, այլ լինելու են գրեթե ամբողջությամբ քաղաքական, և քաղաքական հարթությունում բոլոր գործընթացներում միշտ իշխանությունները, ինչպես ցույց է տվել նախորդ տարիների պատմությունը, ջախջախիչ պարտություն են կրել։ Նրանք ունեն երկու տարբերակ, կամ ժողովդրի տված քվեի քվեարկության արդյունքների հիման վրա ընդունել սեփական պարտությունը Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում, կամ նորից անցնել տոտալ կեղծիքների և ճնշումների։ Ես կարծում եմ, որ մեզ շատ քիչ ժամանակ է մնացել համոզվելու, թե իշխանությունները որ տարբերակն են ընտրելու»,– ասել է Արման Մուսինյանը։
>  tert.am
> Մի եղեք Պապից ավելի կաթոլիկ էլի ժող


Երվանդ ջան, բնական ա որ տենց պետք ա ասեր, բա հո կռիվ չեր անելու… այ որ վաղը մյուս օր մնացածներն էլ ասուլիս տան ու նույն բաներն ասեն իբր"մենք էլ ենք ընդդիմություն" ու Հ1-ը օրական 1000 անգամ կհեռարձակի, էն ժամանակ մարդիկ կգնան ու իրանց "հասկացած ընդդիմությանն էլ" կտան ձայնը… բոլորն էլ իրանց ընդդիմություն են ասում… որ ուշադիր լինես Մուսինյանը նույնիսկ "ափսոսում է" որ Ժառանգությունը չի մասնակցում…

----------


## voter

> Վոթեր/ընտրող ջան, կներես անհամեստ հարցի համար, բա դու ու՞մ օգտին ես քվեարելու, որ Հայաստանը չդառանա էտ քո ասածից:


Նրա կողմ, ով ընտրություններին մասնակցում է ընտրություննների ու ժողովրդավարության վերաբերյալ մարդկանց հավատի վերականգնման համար։

Դա այսօրվա դրությամբ անում  միայն ՀԱԿն ու ԼՏՊն – եթե այդ օրերին Երևանում լինեմ, կամ մի հրաշքով որոշեն արդար ընտրություններ կազմակերպել ու արտագնա ընտրելու հնարավորություն էլ տան հենց ՀԱԿի համար էլ քվեարկելու եմ։

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան էսի ավագանու ընտրություն ա


Չէ՛, ցավդ տանեմ, քեզ խաբել են: Էս երկրորդ պրեզիդենտի ընտրությունն ա: 
Կա՛մ նորից նույն ձև մեզ էշի տեղ կդնեն ու Բեգլարյանը կդառնա երկրորդ պրեզիդենտ, կա՛մ Լևոնը կանցնի ու կունենանք երկու պրեզիդենտ նույն երկրում, ովքեր երազում եմ ոչնչացնել միմյանց: 

Ադրբեջանցինե՛ր, աչքալուսանքիս նվերը չմոռանա՛նք:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Պատկերացնու՞մ ես, եթե ընդդիմադիր քաղաքապետը չարաշահի իր դիրքը, ինչ կանի նրա հետ իշխանամետ դատախազությունը: Այստեղից հետևություն՝ չի չարաշահի: Ադրբեջանցիներից աչքալուսանք սպասի, երբ ամեն ինչի տերն ու տիրականաը մի մարդ ա, իսկ երբ հակակշիռ կա, շահում է ժողովուրդը:

----------

Elmo (24.03.2009), Norton (24.03.2009), REAL_ist (24.03.2009), Արշակ (24.03.2009), Երվանդ (24.03.2009), Հայկօ (24.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Ես շարունակում եմ հիանալ ՀԱԿ-ի կոռեկտությամբ այս վերջին ՀԱԿ-Ժառանգություն նոր հարաբերությունների փուլում, շարունակում եմ շատ վատ վերաբերվել Ժառանգության խաղերին, քննադատությանս շեշտադրումը բացարձակապես փոփոխություն չի կարող կրել, քանի-որ եղել են ընդամենը իմ քննադատությունը հաստատող դրվագներ, միաժամանակ ուրախ եմ, որ Ժառանգությունը որոշում է կայացրել չմասնակցել ընտրություններին, ու չնայած էս ամենին, չնայած ես բավական շատ կարող եմ ծավալվել ու շատ բաներ խոսել ու փորձել հիմնավորել ասածներս, կոչ եմ անում ՀԱԿ համախոհներին, շարժման մասնակիցներին, ընդդիմադիրներին շատ չկենտրոնանալ այս թեմայի վրա՝ հիշելով, որ այնուամենայնիվ այսօր մենք ունենք կոնկրետ նպատակներ և կոնկրետ հակառակորդ թիրախ՝ հանձինս ավազակաբարո իշխանության, ու այս պարագայում մեզ ամբողջովին տալ ՀԱԿ-Ժառանգություն հարաբերությունների քննարկմանը նշանակում է կարևորից ուշադրությունը շեղել, տարվել մի գործով, որն անկախ մեզնից յուրաքանչյուրի տեսակետի (Ժառանգության արարքները արդարացնող թե քննադատող) դա ակամա նպաստելու է իշխանությանը ու վնաս բերելու ընդդիմությանը:

----------


## Երվանդ

Շարունակի հիանալ, ոչ ոք չի պատրաստվում քեզ խանգարել, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա բանավիճելուն, այն երբեք չի խանգարել ու չի խանգարի մեր նպատակների իրականացմանը :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Շարունակի հիանալ, ոչ ոք չի պատրաստվում քեզ խանգարել, իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում ա բանավիճելուն, այն երբեք չի խանգարել ու չի խանգարի մեր նպատակների իրականացմանը


Շեղում է բուն թեմայից:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Շեղում է բուն թեմայից:


Բուն թեման քաղաքապետի ընտրություններն են, ու Ժառանգության ու ՀԱԿ-ի չմիավորման պատճառները վերլուծելը չեմ կարծում թե շեղում է թեմայից, համենայն դեպս նոր թեմա բացելը ու քննարկելը կարծում եմ իմաստ չունի :Wink: , դու գիտես ինչու :Smile: , իսկ ընդհանրապես չքննարկելը նույնպես սխալ կլիներ, նենց որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա իմ կարծիքով :Cool:

----------

Elmo (24.03.2009), REAL_ist (24.03.2009), Սամվել (25.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Շեղում է բուն թեմայից:


Քայլ առ քայլ՝ նախընտրական թոհուբոհից մինչև բուն ընտրական գոծընթացի քննարկում:

----------


## Chuk

> Բուն թեման քաղաքապետի ընտրություններն են, ու Ժառանգության ու ՀԱԿ-ի չմիավորման պատճառները վերլուծելը չեմ կարծում թե շեղում է թեմայից, համենայն դեպս նոր թեմա բացելը ու քննարկելը կարծում եմ իմաստ չունի, դու գիտես ինչու, իսկ ընդհանրապես չքննարկելը նույնպես սխալ կլիներ, նենց որ ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա իմ կարծիքով


Եր, խոսեմ ավելի պարզ: Էս ամբողջ պատմության մեջ՝ խորությամբ ուսումնասիրելու դեպքում, չկա Ժառանգության օգտին խոսող բան, ու եթե քննարկումը շարունակվի, ապա հավանական է, որ ստիպված լինենք, մասնավորապես ես, շատ սուր քննադատել Ժառանգությանը: Սակայն ես չեմ կարծում, որ մեզ պետք է Ժառանգության նկատմամբ նման կեցվածք ընդունել անկախ իր արածներից ու էս պահին, կրկնում եմ, այս խոսակցությունները միայն ու միայն ձեռք են տալիս իշխանություններին, ուրեմն եկեք իրանց չօգնենք:

----------


## Elmo

> Եր, խոսեմ ավելի պարզ: Էս ամբողջ պատմության մեջ՝ խորությամբ ուսումնասիրելու դեպքում, չկա Ժառանգության օգտին խոսող բան, ու եթե քննարկումը շարունակվի, ապա հավանական է, որ ստիպված լինենք, մասնավորապես ես, շատ սուր քննադատել Ժառանգությանը: Սակայն ես չեմ կարծում, որ մեզ պետք է Ժառանգության նկատմամբ նման կեցվածք ընդունել անկախ իր արածներից ու էս պահին, կրկնում եմ, այս խոսակցությունները միայն ու միայն ձեռք են տալիս իշխանություններին, ուրեմն եկեք իրանց չօգնենք:


Արտակ ջան էդ քեզ ա պարզ, դու տեղեկացված ես: Բայց մեզ՝ հասարակ մահկանացուներիս լուսաբանելու կարիք կա: Լսում ենք իրար ու վերլուծում:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր, խոսեմ ավելի պարզ: Էս ամբողջ պատմության մեջ՝ խորությամբ ուսումնասիրելու դեպքում, չկա Ժառանգության օգտին խոսող բան, ու եթե քննարկումը շարունակվի, ապա հավանական է, որ ստիպված լինենք, մասնավորապես ես, շատ սուր քննադատել Ժառանգությանը: Սակայն ես չեմ կարծում, որ մեզ պետք է Ժառանգության նկատմամբ նման կեցվածք ընդունել անկախ իր արածներից ու էս պահին, կրկնում եմ, այս խոսակցությունները միայն ու միայն ձեռք են տալիս իշխանություններին, ուրեմն եկեք իրանց չօգնենք:


Արտակ շատ սուր քննադատություն Ժառանգության հասցեին հնչել է թե ֆորումում ու թե մամուլում ընդիմադիր, չեմ կարծում որ ստեղ ասվածից ավել ինչ որ բան պիտի հնչի, սուր,բայց առողջ  քննադատությունը ոչ մեկին չի վնասի, ոչ ՀԱԿ-ին ու ոչ էլ Ժառանգությանը:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Եր, խոսեմ ավելի պարզ: Էս ամբողջ պատմության մեջ՝ խորությամբ ուսումնասիրելու դեպքում, չկա Ժառանգության օգտին խոսող բան:


Քո կարծիքով չկա, իսկ իմ կարծիքով լիքը կա :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> "Մենք մրցակից թեկնածու չունենք, մեր մրցակիցը ավազակապետական իշխանությունն է, ցուցակները մեզ չեն հետաքրքրում",-այսօր հայտարարեց Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի մամլո խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը:
> Նա նկատեց, որ այսօր ընդդիմությունը մայիսի 31-ի Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրություններին գնում է մեկ միասնական թիմով` մեկ ցուցակով, ինչն աննախադեպ է ` 14 կուսակցությունների դաշինք, իսկ իշխանությունը` մի քանի թեկնածուով:
> Ուժերի այսպիսի դասավորությունը, ըստ Մուսինյանի, փոխում է քաղաքական իրավիճակը եւ շատ շահեկան է ընդդիմության համար:
> Արման Մուսինյանը Կոնգրեսի անունից ափսոսանք հայտնեց, որ "Ժառանգության" հետ հնարավոր չեղավ միասնական ցուցակի հարցում համաձայնության գալ եւ նաեւ այն կապակցությամբ, որ վերջինս հրաժարվեց ընտրություններին մասնակցությունից: "Սակայն մենք այս որոշմանը ըմբռնումով ենք մոտենում",-ասաց Մուսինյանն ու չբացառեց քարոզարշավի կամ ընտրությունների ժամանակ "Ժառանգության" հետ համագործակցելու հնարավորությունը, թեեւ առայժմ նման քննարկում, պայմանավորվածություն չկա:
> Հարցին, թե արդյո՞ք Լեւոն Տեր Պետրոսյանը պատրաստ է աշխատել Երեւանի քաղաքապետի պաշտոնում` Արման Մուսինյանը պատասխանեց, որ երկրի առաջին նախագահն պատրաստ է անել ամեն ինչ, որպեսզի երկրում վերականգնվի Սահմանադրական կարգը եւ երկիրն ազատվի ավազակապետական իշխանությունից: Նա կաշխատի քաղաքապետ այնքան ժամանակ, մինչեւ այդ հարցերը չլուծվեն:
> "Եթե արդար ընտրություններ անցկացվեն` դա կլինի Հայաստան պետության հաղթանակը",-հայտարարեց Մուսինյանը, թեեւ հաշվի առնելով "Ոստիկանության մասին" օրենքում առաջարկվող փոփոխությունները` նկատում է, որ իշխանությունը կրկին փորձելու է գնալ ոչ թե քաղաքական լուծումների, այլ բռնությունների ճանապարհով հարցերը լուծելու ուղով:
> Առայժմ որոշված չի քարոզարշավի տակտիկան, կարգախոսը, նախընտրական շտաբի ղեկավարը եւ տեխնիկական այլ հարցեր. Առաջիկա շաբաթվա ընթացքում այդ հարցերը կհստակեցվեն: Սակայն մի բան պարզ է` լինելու են հանրահավաքներ, երթեր, զանգվածային միջոցառումներ, որոնց կմասնակցի նաեւ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:
> Ի դեպ, Արման Մուսինյանն այսօր հայտնեց, որ "7-ի գործով" երեկ դատարանի որոշումը խեղաթյուրված է ներկայացվել Հայաստանի դատական համակարգի կայք էջում. ըստ հաղորդագրության, ի հայտ են եկել այնպիսի հանգամանքներ, որոնք մինչդատական վարույթում հայտնի չեն եղել: "Սա ակնհայտ սուտ տեղեկատվություն է, եւ իշխանությունների ծրագրած սցենարի տապալումը, ինչի մասին մեր իրավաբանական ոլորտի պատասխանատուները պարզաբանումներ կներկայացնեն",-ասաց Արման Մուսինյանը:
> Ինչ վերաբերում է ՀԱԿ-ի ցուցակում ներգրավված մարքսիստ Դավիթ Հակոբյանի հայտարարություններին, ապա Մուսինյանը տեղեկացրեց, որ ցուցակում ընդգրկված բոլոր կուսակցությունները որպես համաձայնություն ստորագրել են ցուցակի տակ: Այլ մեկնաբանություններ Մուսինյանը չտվեց:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպի կարգով ասեմ, որ իշխանություններն արդեն իսկ սկսել են լրջորեն կիրառել իրենց պատկանող վարչական ռեսուրսը: Մի կողմ թողնեմ խոսակցություններն այն մասին, որ արդեն որոշ պետական հիմնարկներում ստորագրահավաք են հավաքում և խոստում կորզում, որ այդ մարդիկ պիտի ընտրեն Բեգլարյանին: Որ սա արվում է, կասկած չունեմ, սակայն ցավոք ապացույց էլ չունեմ: Ինչևէ, փոխարենը կարող եմ խոսել այլ երևույթից: Այս Ծաղկաձորից Երևան ճանապարհին ինձ բախտ վիճակվեց ունկնդրել Հանրային ռադիոյի լրատվական ծրագրին: Ծրագրի մեծ մասը անուղղակի քարոզարշավ էր Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի օգտին: Մի նրբությամբ, քանի-որ ներկա փուլում քարոզչությունը արգելվում էր, կիրառվում էր այլընտրանքային, այսպես կոչված ռասկրուտկայի ճանապարհը: Հաղորդավարը պատմում էր այն մասին, որ Բեգլարյանը պատրաստվում է 900 աշխատատեղ ստեղծել, հետո ուրիշ ռեպորտաժ, էլի Բեգլարյանի մասին: Քաղաքի վարչական կյանքում ինչ որ լուրջ գործընթացներ գնու՞մ են: Իհարկե ո՛չ: Սա հին ու փորձված տարբերակ է ժողովորդի ենթագիտակցության մեջ ամրապնդելու այն համոզմունքը, որ Բեգլարյանը քաղաքապետ է, այնպես որ բնավ տարօրինակ չէ հաղորդման կեսից ավելին նրան նվիրելն ու բազում անգամներ «Երևանի քաղաքապես Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը» արտահայտությունն օգտագործելը: Մյուս կողմից սա անուղղակի գովազդ է. տեսնու՞մ եք, ի՜նչ լավ քաղաքապետ ա, մարդը հավաքարարների աշխատատեղեր ա բացում: Ինչևէ, ինչու գրեցի այս մասին: Ճանապարհին մտածում էի, թե արդյոք ժողովուրդն այս անգամ էլ այդ կուտը կուտի՞, թե՞ արդեն այս առումով իմունիտետ ձեռք բերել է: Սկսեցի ենթադրել, որ այնուամենայնիվ որոշ մարդկանց վրա կազդի, բայց կարծում եմ, որ արդեն տարուց ավելի տևող պայքարի արդյունքում այդ մարդկանց թիվն անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ է լինելու, քան նախկինում: Դուք ի՞նչ եք կարծում:

----------

Norton (24.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Էս էլ իշխանությունների «ծրագիրն» է, ու մեկ էլ հույսը՝ արտահայտված իրենց     անուրաց ծառայող թերթում.




> «ՄԵԾ ԲԼԵՖԸ» ՎԵՐԱԾՎԵՑ «ՖԱԼՍՏԱՐՏԻ»
> …
> Մարտի 22-ին ավարտված Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությունների համար առաջադրումների միակ լուրջ անակնկալը «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության խաղից դուրս գալն է, ինչը, մեր կարծիքով, նախօրեին Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հետ նրա ծավալած տեւական ու տանջագին բանակցությունների տրամաբանական հետեւանքն է։
> 
> Մնացածը լիովին օրինաչափ է ու հասկանալի. իշխանությունը Երեւանի ավագանու խորհուրդը եւ ապա՝ քաղաքապետի աթոռը գրոհելու է միանգամից 4 զորասյուներով՝ ՀՀԿ, ԲՀԿ, ՕԵԿ եւ ՀՅԴ, իսկ ընդդիմությունը՝ ընդամենը մեկ միավորման՝ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի միջոցով։ Մնացած ուժերի, այդ թվում նաեւ «Սիրեցեք զմիմեանս» կարգախոսն ընտրած Ժողովրդական կուսակցության մասնակցությունը «սիրողական բնույթ» է ունենալու։
> 
> Մայրաքաղաքի «օրենսդիր մարմնում» սեփական խմբակցությունն ունենալու համար օրենքով սահմանված 7 տոկոսի «շեմը» այնպիսին է, որ կոալիցիոն բոլոր 4 կուսակցությունները ավելի քան իրական հնարավորություններ ունեն հաղթահարելու այդ արգելքը։ Նրանց անհրաժեշտ է ընդամենը կրկնել անցած խորհրդարանական ու նախագահական ընտրություններում իրենց արձանագրած արդյունքները։
> 
> Եւ եթե անգամ այդ ուժերը մի փոքր նահանջ արձանագրեն նախորդ արդյունքներից, միեւնույն է, այդքան փոքր տոկոսանոց արգելքը դժվար չի լինի հաղթահարել։
> …


Ջոկեցիք չէ՞՝ «քաղաքապետի աթոռը գրոհելու է միանգամից 4 զորասյուներով», աչքիս էլի բարիկադներ պիտի կառուցենք, քանի որ իշխանությունները աթոռի հետ մեկտեղ ժողովրդի վրա էլ են գրոհում… 
«7 տոկոսի «շեմը» այնպիսին է, որ կոալիցիոն բոլոր 4 կուսակցությունները ավելի քան իրական հնարավորություններ ունեն հաղթահարելու այդ արգելքը։ » Էս գրողը աչքիս էնքան պրիմիտիվ է, որ իրեն թվում է թե 7 տոկոս կեղծելով կպրծնեն, մաթեմատիկոսի դիպլոմ ունի աչքիս… :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

Չուկ, դու ստեղ նայի՝ Երևանի քաղաքապետարանը ցանկանում է «դեմքով շրջվել դեպի բակերը»




> Ըստ վերջինիս (փոխքաղաքապետ Վանո Վարդանյանի)՝ *90-ականներին* բակերում աշխատանքներն իրականացվել են ոչ պատշաճ մակարդակով։ Հիմնականում, դրանք փոքրածավալ աշխատանքներ էին՝ ուղղված տարածքների կանաչապատմանը։
> 
> Այսպիսով, նոր ծրագրի շրջանակներում նախատեսված է *բլա բլա բլա…*


Այսինքն այս պարոնի համար 90–ականները հենց նոր ավարտվեցին ու սկսվեց հիման, արանքում Երվանդ Զախարյան, Ալբերտ Բազեյան դա *ՄԱՏՐԻՑԱՅԻ* սբոյներ են :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ, դու ստեղ նայի՝ Երևանի քաղաքապետարանը ցանկանում է «դեմքով շրջվել դեպի բակերը»
> 
> 
> Այսինքն այս պարոնի համար 90–ականները հենց նոր ավարտվեցին ու սկսվեց հիման, արանքում Երվանդ Զախարյան, Ալբերտ Բազեյան դա *ՄԱՏՐԻՑԱՅԻ* սբոյներ են


Վիշապ ձյա, հենց սենց բաները նկատի ունեմ: Բայց իմ մոտ առաջացած հարցն էն ա, թե ժողովրդի քանի՞ տոկոսն է դեռ այս կտերը կուլ տալու մակարդակում  :Think:

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ մի հատված հետաքրքրեց.



> Փոխքաղաքապետը հավելել է, որ աշխատանքներն արդեն սկսվել են, իսկ առաջին համայնքը, որը ենթարկվելու է բարեկարգման այս ծրագրի շրջանակներում, *Նոր Նորքն* է լինելու։


Պետք է վիճակագրությունը ուսումնասիրել ու տեսնել, թե Նոր Նորքը ընդդիմադրի համբավ ունի՞

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ձյա, հենց սենց բաները նկատի ունեմ: Բայց իմ մոտ առաջացած հարցն էն ա, թե ժողովրդի քանի՞ տոկոսն է դեռ այս կտերը կուլ տալու մակարդակում


Տոկոսների մասին դժվար է ասել, բայց մի վախտ մարդ։ Չկասկածես։
Ու իշխանությունների հիմնական քարոզչությունը ժողովրդի պրիմիտիվ հատվածին է ուղղվելու, իսկ վերջինս այդքան էլ փոքրաթիվ չի, հաշվի առնելով միջին կրթական մակարդակը ու ահագին ժամանակ տրվող կտերը պրիմիտիվ սերիալների, դեբիլ հումորային երեկոների, շոուների, լոտո–մոտոների ու այլ աղբի տեսքով։ Հերթական լոզունգը կլինի հետևյալը՝ «Լևոնը երկիրը չկարողացավ քանդել, գալիս է մայրաքաղաքը քանդելու» նման մի բան։

----------

Սամվել (25.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Չէ՛, ցավդ տանեմ, քեզ խաբել են: Էս երկրորդ պրեզիդենտի ընտրությունն ա: 
> Կա՛մ նորից նույն ձև մեզ էշի տեղ կդնեն ու Բեգլարյանը կդառնա երկրորդ պրեզիդենտ, կա՛մ Լևոնը կանցնի ու կունենանք երկու պրեզիդենտ նույն երկրում, ովքեր երազում եմ ոչնչացնել միմյանց: 
> 
> Ադրբեջանցինե՛ր, աչքալուսանքիս նվերը չմոռանա՛նք:


Էխ Լեո, Լեո… կա՞ մի հատ վարյանտ որ քեզ ձեռ տա… ասա իմանաք բռատ

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եր, խոսեմ ավելի պարզ: Էս ամբողջ պատմության մեջ՝ խորությամբ ուսումնասիրելու դեպքում, չկա Ժառանգության օգտին խոսող բան, ու եթե քննարկումը շարունակվի, ապա հավանական է, որ ստիպված լինենք, մասնավորապես ես, շատ սուր քննադատել Ժառանգությանը: Սակայն ես չեմ կարծում, որ մեզ պետք է Ժառանգության նկատմամբ նման կեցվածք ընդունել անկախ իր արածներից ու էս պահին, կրկնում եմ, այս խոսակցությունները միայն ու միայն ձեռք են տալիս իշխանություններին, ուրեմն եկեք իրանց չօգնենք:


Ապեր, իմ կարծիքն այս հարցում մեկը-մեկին համընկնում է քոնի հետ, բայց էս հարցն իրենք (երկուսով) սկսել են իրենք էլ կարող են լուծել… թող միասին մամլո ասուլիս տան, հավատա 1 վայրկյանում կվերանան բոլոր բազարները… իսկ մամուլին կամ ժողովրդին ասելը որ մի քննարկեք թե չե իշխանությունները կօգտագործեն, հակադեմոկրատական է, մեր պայքարը հենց այսպիսի արժեքների համար է:

թող իմանան ժողոդուրդն ու մամուլը ինչ են խոսում իրենց մասին ու զգաստանան… թող վախենան մամուլից ու ժողովրդից այլ ոչ թե իշխանությունը ինչ կասի

…մեկ էլ մի բան ընգեր, Լևոնի նախագահական ժամկետը սկսել է նախանցած տարվա Սեպտեմբերի 21-ից, այնպես որ նրա և ՀԱԿ-ի յուրաքանչյուր քայլը միկրոսկոպի տակ է դիտվում ու ի պատիվ իրենց պիտի ասեմ որ նրանք պատվով  են դա կատարում և չարժե հիմա թուլացնել…

----------


## Chuk

> իսկ մամուլին կամ ժողովրդին ասելը որ մի քննարկեք հակադեմոկրատական է, մեր պայքարը հենց այսպիսի արժեքների համար է


Հակադեմոկրատական կլիներ, եթե ես արգելեի կամ փորձեի արգելել քննարկելը, իսկ ես ընդամենը կոչ եմ անում, ինչն ավելի քան դեմոկրատական ա  :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հակադեմոկրատական կլիներ, եթե ես արգելեի կամ փորձեի արգելել քննարկելը, իսկ ես ընդամենը կոչ եմ անում, ինչն ավելի քան դեմոկրատական ա


Ճիշտ ես ասում Chuk ջան, ես ծայրահեղ եմ մեկնաբանել/հասկացել ասածդ… բայց կարծում եմ մեր խոսելը պետք է ստիպի նրանց վերանայել իրենց վերաբերմունքը, որովհետև եթե ժողովուրդը մտածի ու չասի ավելի վատ է, չես իմանա հետո վոնց են քվեարկելու… դրա համար էր Լևոնը անցած քարոզարշավի մի ամբողջ շրջան նվիրել իր անցած նախագահությանը… ընտրություննեի պետք է գնալ առանց մութ անկյունների

----------


## CrusaderAM

Ինչ հաճելի է տեսնել  

ՀՀԿ -------  0   :Hands Up:

----------

Սամվել (25.03.2009)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Ինչ հաճելի է տեսնել  
> 
> ՀՀԿ -------  0


Եթե բաց հարցում չլիներ միգուցե ուրիշ լիներ  :Wink:

----------


## CrusaderAM

այսինքն  ԲԱՑ հարցում >?

----------


## Աբելյան

ՀԱԿ-35, կամ 94,6%
ԲՀԿ-1, կամ 2,7%
ՀՅԴ-1, կամ 2,7%

սենց բան սկի 91-ին չէր եղել :Shok: 

Ա1+-ում էլ հարցում կա

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> այսինքն  ԲԱՑ հարցում >?


Բոլորը կարող են նայել, թե ով ում է քվեարկել:
 :Wink:

----------


## CrusaderAM

lool  ... այսինքն ուզում ես ասել...  որ գաղտնի լիներ ..  ՀՀԿ - ն ավելի  շատ կհավաքեր ? ԱԱԱԱ.....  :LOL: 

Գոնե  հակառակը ասեք... ինչ եք ասում ...

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> lool  ... այսինքն ուզում ես ասել...  որ գաղտնի լիներ ..  ՀՀԿ - ն ավելի  շատ կհավաքեր ? ԱԱԱԱ..... 
> 
> Գոնե  հակառակը ասեք... ինչ եք ասում ...


Համոզվելու համար պետք ա աեն ինչ ճիշտ անել:

----------


## Chuk

Քարոզարշավի մեկնարկից որոշ ժամանակ անց կառաջարկվի նոր՝ այս անգամ փակ հարցում, որը, ի դեպ, կարծում եմ որ դիտարկումների բավական շատ նյութ կտա դիտորդներին  :Smile:

----------

ChildOfTheSky (25.03.2009), Elmo (25.03.2009), Հայկօ (25.03.2009), Ձայնալար (25.03.2009), Տրիբուն (25.03.2009)

----------


## ChildOfTheSky

> Քարոզարշավի մեկնարկից որոշ ժամանակ անց կառաջարկվի նոր՝ այս անգամ փակ հարցում, որը, ի դեպ, կարծում եմ որ դիտարկումների բավական շատ նյութ կտա դիտորդներին


Վերջապես կկարողանամ ճիշտ քվեարկել  :Blush:

----------


## Elmo

> Ա1+-ում էլ հարցում կա


Այս պահի դրությամբ Ա1+ -ի հարցման արդյունքերը:



> Եթե Երեւանի խորհրդի ընտրությունները լինեին առաջիկա կիրակի օրը,ո ՞ւմ ձայն կտայիք:
> ԲՀԿ	3.3%
> ԺԿ 		2.0%
> *ՀԱԿ	70.6%*
> ՀԱՍԿ	0.7%
> ՀՀԿ 	5.3%
> ՀՅԴ 	3.9%
> ՕԵԿ	0.5%
> *Ոչ մեկին	13.6%*

----------


## Հայկօ

Հիմա փակեք հարցումը, է՛լի: Ասենք՝ պատահական: Հետաքրքիր ա ուղղակի, թե քանի վայրկյանի ընթացքում հարցումը կգերհագենա իրենց կարծիքն էստեղ ազատ արտահայտող, իրենց ձայնը պաշտպանող ու իրենց խոսքերին տեր կանգնող կայծակնացայտ անդամների քվեներով:

----------

Քամի (25.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե բաց հարցում չլիներ միգուցե ուրիշ լիներ


Այսինք հիմա՝ բաց հարցման դեպքում, ՀՀԿ կողմնակիցները վախենում են որ ՀՀԿ օգտին եթե քվեարկեն ՀԱԿ-ը ռեպրեսիաներ կանի, կընկնի հետևներից, գործից կհանի, բանտ կնստացի վերջապես:

Իսկ ավելի լուրջ. Ժողովուրդ, համեցեք, քվերակեք ՀՀԿ օգտին, վաղը քաղաքապետարանում Գագոն գործ-բան ա խոստանում, մի ամաչեք, քվերակեք ԱԺ-ում վաթսուն տոկոս ու նախագահ ունեցող կուսակցության օգտին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե կարապետիչը միշտ էլ հայտարարել ա ու հիմա էլ հայտարարում ա որ ինքը *կենտրոնամետ* ա, թե էտ ինչ ա մենակ ինքը գիտի


Էտ ավելի լավ ա, քան ԲՀԿ առաջին ծրագիրը, որտեղ գրված էր որ ԲՀԿ-ն *լիբերալ-պահպանողական* կուսակցություն է, ու էլի ինչ որ կենտորանամետ մոմենտներ: Կարճ ասած ԲՀԿ-ն քաղաքական ոջղ սպեկտրը ծածկում էր - աջ, ձախ, կենտրոն, մի քիչ աջ քաշած կենտրոն, լաաաաաաավ քաշած կենտորն ....

----------

Mephistopheles (26.03.2009), Nareco (26.03.2009), Երվանդ (25.03.2009), Լեո (25.03.2009), Հայկօ (25.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Էխ Լեո, Լեո… կա՞ մի հատ վարյանտ որ քեզ ձեռ տա… ասա իմանաք բռատ


Չէ, երևի չկա:
Ինձ համար ավելի նախընտրելի էր նշանակովի քաղաքապետի տարբերակը: Եթե մի անգամ ընտրել եմ *լեգիտիմ նախագահ*, էլ ինչ իմաստ ունի երկրորդ անգամ էլ ընտրեմ: Չէ՞ որ Երևանում է ապրում Հայաստանի բնակչության կես:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե մի անգամ ընտրել եմ լեգիտիմ նախագահ, էլ ինչ իմաստ ունի երկրորդ անգամ էլ ընտրեմ: Չէ՞ որ Երևանում է ապրում Հայաստանի բնակչության կես:


էտ քո ընտրած լեգիտիմ նախագահի օրոք էլ ԱԺ-ն ընդունեց Երևանի մասին նոր օրենքը: Էս լեգիտիմից առաջվա լեգիտիմի օրոք էլ սահմանադրության մեջ փոփոխություններ արվեցին, որը հնարավորություն տվեց հետոյվա լեգիտիմի օրորք ընդունել Երևանի մասին նոր օրենքը: Հիմա էլ մենք բոլորս կլեգիտիիմացնենք երկու լեգիտիմների արած փոփոխությունները: Ինչի՞ց եք դժգոհում: Թե՞ լիգիտիմի դեմ բան ունեք, կամ լեգիտիմի օրոք նույնքան լեգիտիմ ԱԺ-ի ընդունած օրենքները լեգիտիմ չեք համարում:

----------

Chuk (25.03.2009), Mephistopheles (26.03.2009), Norton (25.03.2009), Հայկօ (25.03.2009), Վիշապ (25.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> *Ըստ «Ժառանգության»' ընդդիմությունը կհաղթի*
> 
> 
> «Մայիսի 31-ին ընդդիմության հաղթելու շանսերը շատ մեծ են»,-այսօր պատասխանելով «Ա1+»-ի հարցին' ասաց Աժ «Ժառանգություն» խմբակցության պատգամավոր Վարդան Խաչատրյանը եւ բոլորին կոչ արեց Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում իրենց ձայնը տալ ընդդիմությանը: «Ժառանգության» անդամներ Վարդան Խաչատրյանը եւ Հովսեփ Խուրշուդյանը այսօր չցանկացան մանրամասնել ՀԱԿ-ի եւ «Ժառանգության» միջեւ բանակցային գործընթացը' նշելով, որ այն այլեւս էական չէ:
> 
> «Մենք հակված էինք այն տեսակետին, որ անհրաժեշտ է ընտրություններին գնալ միասնական ընդդիմադիր ցուցակով' հնարավորինս շատ ձայն հավաքելու համար: Մեզ չհաջողվեց ՀԱԿ-ի հետ գալ ընդհանուր ցուցակի եւ գնացինք ծայրահեղ քայլի' ընտրություններին չմասնակցելու որոշում կայացվեց : ՀԱԿ-ի եւ Ժառանգության միջեւ որեւէ լարվածություն չկար, ինչպես փորձում էր ներկայացնել մամուլը: Դա զուտ աշխատանքային գործընթաց էր»,- ասաց Վարդան Խաչատրյանը: Շարունակելով նրա խոսքը' Հովսեփ Խուրշուդյանն ասաց. «Այսօր գերխնդիրը ընդդիմության հաղթանակն է: Մենք գիտենք, թե ինչ տրամադրություններ ունի Երեւանը, եւ «Ժառանգությունն» էլ զգալի դերակատարություն կունենա, որպեսզի ընդդիմությունը հաղթի»:
> 
> Վարդան Խաչատրյանը այսօր նաեւ անդրադարձավ իշխանությունների, մասնավորապես ՀՀԿ-ի թեկնածուին եւ ասաց. «Ընտրություններից առաջ Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի նշանակումը Երեւանի քաղաքապետի պաշտոնում թուլացնելու է այդ թեկնածուին եւ վերջին հաշվով այնպիսի բացասական ալիքի է հանգեցնելու, որ դժվար է պատկերացնել»:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## ministr

Իշխանական օղակներից ձեն ձուն չի գալիս հա ոնց որ? Ընտրություններից առաջ որոշ դեմքեր իրար հերթ չէին տալիս պնդելու, որ արդեն անցած պրծած են, մյուսները ձայն չեն հավաքելու և այլն: Նույնիսկ էն ադիբեկյանի ձենը չի գալիս;

----------


## Հայկօ

Ժողովու՛րդ, բայց զգում ե՞ք միտումը: Մարդիկ բաժանվել են երկու մասի՝ ՀԱԿ-ի կողմնակիցներ և ՀԱԿ-ի հակառակորդներ: Իշխանության կողմնակից չկա:

Համենայն դեպս՝ էդպես ա ստացվում:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ժողովու՛րդ, բայց զգում ե՞ք միտումը: Մարդիկ բաժանվել են երկու մասի՝ ՀԱԿ-ի կողմնակիցներ և ՀԱԿ-ի հակառակորդներ: Իշխանության կողմնակից չկա:
> 
> Համենայն դեպս՝ էդպես ա ստացվում:


Էտ ե՞րբա եղել որ  :Think:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էտ ե՞րբա եղել որ


Ստեղ, Սամ ջան  :Smile: : Տես՝ հարցումը:

----------


## Սամվել

> Իշխանության կողմնակից չկա:


Էս մասի հետ էի

----------


## Kuk

Ես էս չկողմնորոշվելու տարբերակի իմաստը տենց էլ չհասկացա :Unsure:  Հայկոն մի անգամ ասեց, ձեն-ձուն չկա :Jpit:  Էդ տարբերակի անունը պետքա լիներ` «չեմ ասի :Beee: »: ԿԱմ էլ պետքա վերջին օրը քվեարկվեր էդ տարբերակը, թեչէ դեռ քարոզարշավն էլ չի սկսվել, արդեն էդ տարբերակով քվեարկում են :Dntknw:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էս մասի հետ էի





> ՀՀԿ (առաջին համար՝Գագիկ Բեգլարյան) ------- 0
> ԲՀԿ (առաջին համար՝ Հարություն Քուշկյան) --- 1
> ՀՅԴ (առաջին համար՝ Արծվիկ Մինասյան) ------ 1
> ՕԵԿ (առաջին համար՝ Հեղինե Բիշարյան) ------ 1


Էս չորս իշխանական կուսակցություններից երեքը միասին մոտ մի տարի առաջ հավաքել են ժողովրդի ձայների մոտ 75%-ը: Իսկ հիմա ու՞ր են նրանց օգտին քվերարկողներն ու նրանց աջակիցները: Համենայն դեպս՝ պնդելը, թե այս ֆորումում հավաքված են միայն ՀԱԿ-ի կողմնակիցները, սխալ է. վկա՝ այստեղ ընթացող թեժ ու կատաղի քաղաքական մարտերը: Հենց դրա համար եմ ասում, որ մարդիկ բաժանվել են ՀԱԿ-ի կողմնակիցների ու հակառակորդների: Այսինքն, այսպես թե այնպես, քաղաքական իրադարձություններն ու կյանքը պտտվում է ՀԱԿ-ի շուրջ. իշխանություններն այլևս մղված են հետին պլան: Այլ հետևություն, տեսնելով քվեարկության այս պատկերը, չեմ կարող անել: Իսկ հակառակորդները, ինչպես ներակումբյան փորձն է ցույց տալիս, իրենք ոչ մի կոնկրետ բան չեն առաջարկում, այլ միայն նովում են, մազութ-ցուրտ-մութ և այլ կլիշեներ են հիշում, կարճ ասած՝ մեծագույն մասը զանգ կախող չեն, ճառ ասող են: Հակառակ դեպքում ինչու՞ ՀԱԿ-ի կողմնակիցներից բոլորի համար պարզ է, թե ում օգտին է հարկավոր քվեարկել, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի հակառակորդների ոչ մեկն այդպես էլ դեռ այստեղ չի քվերակել: Նկատեք՝ ոչ թե «չի կողմնորոշվել», այլ՝ չի քվեարկել:

«Հանրահավաք և երթ մարտի 1-ին» թեմայում կողմ և դեմ քվեարկողների թիվը գրեթե հավասար էր: Չեմ կարծում, որ քաղաքական դաշտն այդքան փոխվել է այս մեկ-երկու ամիսների ընթացքում: Հապա ու՞ր են այն բոլոր անդամները, ովքեր դեմ էին ՀԱԿ-ի վարած քաղաքականությանը: Գոնե թող քվեարկեն «չեմ մասնակցելու»: Բայց արի ու տես՝ ոչ: Սպասու՞մ են: Գուցե: Գուցե սպասում են հարցման՝ փակ տարբերակի անցնելուն: Համենայն դեպս՝ այս ու «մարտի 1-ի հանրահավաքի» հարցումների միակ լուրջ տարբերությունը դա է:

Հետևություններ անելը թողնում եմ ձեզ:

----------

Kuk (26.03.2009), Norton (26.03.2009), Rammer (26.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> էտ քո ընտրած լեգիտիմ նախագահի օրոք էլ ԱԺ-ն ընդունեց Երևանի մասին նոր օրենքը: Էս լեգիտիմից առաջվա լեգիտիմի օրոք էլ սահմանադրության մեջ փոփոխություններ արվեցին, որը հնարավորություն տվեց հետոյվա լեգիտիմի օրորք ընդունել Երևանի մասին նոր օրենքը: Հիմա էլ մենք բոլորս կլեգիտիիմացնենք երկու լեգիտիմների արած փոփոխությունները: Ինչի՞ց եք դժգոհում: Թե՞ լիգիտիմի դեմ բան ունեք, կամ լեգիտիմի օրոք նույնքան լեգիտիմ ԱԺ-ի ընդունած օրենքները լեգիտիմ չեք համարում:


Վստա՞հ ես, որ մենք 1996թ-ից հետո լեգիտիմ նախագահ ենք ունեցել :Think:

----------


## Norton

> Վստա՞հ ես, որ մենք 1996թ-ից հետո լեգիտիմ նախագահ ենք ունեցել


Իսկ քո ասածի տրամաբանությունը, ո՞րն էր:Եթե ունենք ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահ, չենք կարո՞ղ ունենալ լեգիտիմ քաղաքապետ…

----------


## ministr

Ախպոր պես, էդ լեգիտիմ չլեգիտիմը թարգեք էլի.. 
Լեգիտիմ նախագահ, լեգիտիմ վարչապետ, լեգիտիմ ԱԺ. լեգիտիմ զոքանչ, լեգիտիմ քավոր, լեգիտիմ մորքուրի մարդ... 
ցեղասպանություն բառից հետո երկրորդ բառնա որ օրեկան ականջները մազոլա անում: 
բոլորս էլ գիտենք ում են ընտրել ով ա ընտրվել,ինչ կա վիճելու?

----------

Elmo (26.03.2009), Norton (26.03.2009), Սամվել (26.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ քո ասածի տրամաբանությունը, ո՞րն էր:Եթե ունենք ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահ, չենք կարո՞ղ ունենալ լեգիտիմ քաղաքապետ…


Հարցը ունենալ-չունենալու մեջ չէ: Ուղղակի անհնար է, որ ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահի և լեգիտիմ քաղաքապետի (ով իր թիկունքում ունի նախագահի ընտրողների կեսին) կոնֆլիկտներ չլինեն: Իսկ դա, իմ կարծիքով, խիստ բացասաբար կարդրադառնա նրանց երկուսի գործունեությունների վրա էլ ու միշտ կշեղի նրան իրենց բուն գործառնություններիվ վրա կենտրոնանալուց: Թողած իրենց հիմնական գործը՝ պիտի իրար տակ փորեն: Դրանից ժողովուրդը կտուժի:

----------


## Elmo

> Հարցը ունենալ-չունենալու մեջ չէ: Ուղղակի անհնար է, որ ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահի և լեգիտիմ քաղաքապետի (ով իր թիկունքում ունի նախագահի ընտրողների կեսին) կոնֆլիկտներ չլինեն: Իսկ դա, իմ կարծիքով, խիստ բացասաբար կարդրադառնա նրանց երկուսի գործունեությունների վրա էլ ու միշտ կշեղի նրան իրենց բուն գործառնություններիվ վրա կենտրոնանալուց: Թողած իրենց հիմնական գործը՝ պիտի իրար տակ փորեն: Դրանից ժողովուրդը կտուժի:


Ժողովրդին ամեն դեպքում չի հասնում այն բոլորը, ինչ ինքը ուզում էր: Իսկ լեգիտիմ, չլեգիտիմությունը շատ հարաբերական ա: Օրինակ քեզ կարան համոզեն, քարոզեն, խաբեն, գայթակղեն ու գնաս ընտրես մեկին, որը ոչ մի խոստում չկատարի ու ոչ մի լավ բան չանի քո համար: Նա համարվու՞մ ա լեգիտիմ, որովհետև ընտրված ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վստա՞հ ես, որ մենք 1996թ-ից հետո լեգիտիմ նախագահ ենք ունեցել


հեսա դու ես գրել




> Եթե մի անգամ *ընտրել եմ լեգիտիմ նախագահ*, էլ ինչ իմաստ ունի երկրորդ անգամ էլ ընտրեմ: Չէ՞ որ Երևանում է ապրում Հայաստանի բնակչության կես:

----------

Chuk (26.03.2009), Norton (26.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ժողովրդին ամեն դեպքում չի հասնում այն բոլորը, ինչ ինքը ուզում էր: Իսկ լեգիտիմ, չլեգիտիմությունը շատ հարաբերական ա: Օրինակ քեզ կարան համոզեն, քարոզեն, խաբեն, գայթակղեն ու գնաս ընտրես մեկին, որը ոչ մի խոստում չկատարի ու ոչ մի լավ բան չանի քո համար: Նա համարվու՞մ ա լեգիտիմ, որովհետև ընտրված ա:


Գիտես, Էլմո ջան, իրոք լեգիտիմ-մեգիտիմը ապուշ տերմիններ են, որ ով պարապ ա մնում, սկսում ա էդ բառերով «երգ» գրել ու գլուխ տանել:

Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ եթե մենք ազգովի (և՛ իշխանությունները, և՛ ժողովուրդը) ունենայինք նորմալ քաղաքացու գիտակցություն (չմանրամասնեմ, երևի պարզ ա, օրինակ՝ նորվեգացու գիտակցություն), ապա իմաստ չէր լինի մի փոքրիկ երկրում ունելալ երկու պաշտոն, որոնք իրենց ընտրողների զանգվածներով համարյա հավասարազոր կլինեին: Ընտրել եմ նախագահ, թող նա էլ ընտրի մայրաքաղաքի քաղաքապետ (մայրաքաղաք, որը բնակչությամբ երկրի կեսն է, իսկ տնտեսական ներուժով, առյուծի բաժինը): 

Եվրոպայի փորձը մեր պարագայում այնքան էլ հարմար չէ (քաղաքապետի հարցում): 
Չկա՛Հայաստան: Կա քաղաք-պետություն Երևան իր շրջակա գավառներով:

----------


## Լեո

> հեսա դու ես գրել


Mephistopheles ջան, էդ իրականություն չէր, էդ ուղղակի մոդել էր:

----------


## ministr

Դա ունի ինչպես լավ կողմ, այնպես է վատ: Լավն էն ա , որ նախագահ դառնալով հնարավոր ա չկարողանաս միահեծան իշխել ու բալանս ա ստեղծվում: Ընդդիմությունն էլ պետք ա ռեալ գործ անի ու մենակ քննադատելու ժամանակները կվերջանա: Արդեն պետք ա խոսակցությունը գնա "հլա իմ արածը նայի ու քո" թեմայով:
Իսկ վատն էլ նա է, որ ինչ որ առումով ստացվում է երկգլխանի պետություն ու այդտեղ շատ թաքնված վտանգներ կան:

----------


## Elmo

> Եվրոպայի փորձը մեր պարագայում այնքան էլ հարմար չէ (քաղաքապետի հարցում):
> Չկա՛Հայաստան: Կա քաղաք-պետություն Երևան իր շրջակա գավառներով:


Էդ ազգային դժբախտություն ա, որ Հայաստանը դառել ա քաղաք-պետություն: Դու երևի չէս հիշում, բայց կար ժամանակ, երբ Երևանը պարզապես մայրաքաղաք էր:
Մյուս քաղաքներում քաղաքպետը ընտրովի ա դեռ 90 թ -ից: Ինչի՞ չպիտի Երևանում ընտրովի լինի: Օրինակ ես ապրել եմ Ջերմուկում մինչև 2000 թ -ը ու միշտ քաղաքապետը ընտրովի ա եղել:

----------


## Լեո

> Էդ ազգային դժբախտություն ա, որ Հայաստանը դառել ա քաղաք-պետություն: Դու երևի չէս հիշում, բայց կար ժամանակ, երբ Երևանը պարզապես մայրաքաղաք էր:
> Մյուս քաղաքներում քաղաքպետը ընտրովի ա դեռ 90 թ -ից: *Ինչի՞ չպիտի Երևանում ընտրովի լինի:* Օրինակ ես ապրել եմ* Ջերմուկում* մինչև 2000 թ -ը ու միշտ քաղաքապետը ընտրովի ա եղել:


Էլմո ջան, նորից եմ ասում, Երևանը Ջերմուկ չէ: 

Հայաստան = Երևան + ոչ Երևան

Ընդ որում Երևանը խիստ մեծ է ոչ Երևանից: 

(Էկոնոմետրիկայում «ոչ Երևան»-ը կոչվում է պատահական սխալ` էփսիլիոն)

----------


## Հայկօ

Լեո դե Գրան - Հետաքրքիր է, որ դու դեմ ես նախագահ - քաղաքապետ հակամարտությանը, սակայն ուզում ես դրանից խուսափել' բռնելով ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահի կողմը, ոչ թե լեգիտիմ քաղաքապետի:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո դե Գրան - Հետաքրքիր է, որ դու դեմ ես նախագահ - քաղաքապետ հակամարտությանը, սակայն ուզում ես դրանից խուսափել' բռնելով ոչ լեգիտիմ նախագահի կողմը, ոչ թե լեգիտիմ քաղաքապետի:


Չէ՛, սխալ մեկնաբանեցիր: Ես ուղղակի վախենում եմ (ավելի ճիշտ՝ մտահոգություն ունեմ) դրա տակ թաքնցած ռեալ վտանգներից:

Օրինակ՝ կարող ես ասել, թե նրանց մեջ լուրջ կոնֆլիկտի առաջացման դեպքում ո՞վ պիտի զիջումների գնա և ինչու՞:

----------


## Elmo

> Չէ՛, սխալ մեկնաբանեցիր: Ես ուղղակի վախենում եմ (ավելի ճիշտ՝ մտահոգություն ունեմ) դրա տակ թաքնցած ռեալ վտանգներից:
> 
> Օրինակ՝ կարող ես ասել, թե նրանց մեջ լուրջ կոնֆլիկտի առաջացման դեպքում ո՞վ պիտի զիջումների գնա և ինչու՞:


Բա հենց դա էլ կոչվում է երկբևեռ իշխանություն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …եթե մենք ազգովի (և՛ իշխանությունները, և՛ ժողովուրդը) ունենայինք նորմալ քաղաքացու գիտակցություն (չմանրամասնեմ, երևի պարզ ա, օրինակ՝ նորվեգացու գիտակցություն), ապա իմաստ չէր լինի մի փոքրիկ երկրում ունելալ երկու պաշտոն, որոնք իրենց ընտրողների զանգվածներով համարյա հավասարազոր կլինեին: Ընտրել եմ նախագահ, թող նա էլ ընտրի մայրաքաղաքի քաղաքապետ (մայրաքաղաք, որը բնակչությամբ երկրի կեսն է, իսկ տնտեսական ներուժով, առյուծի բաժինը): 
> 
> Եվրոպայի փորձը մեր պարագայում այնքան էլ հարմար չէ (քաղաքապետի հարցում): 
> Չկա՛Հայաստան: Կա քաղաք-պետություն Երևան իր շրջակա գավառներով:


Անհասկանալի տրամաբանություն է՝ եթե քաղաքը երկրի կեսն է, կամ նույնսիկ ավելի, ապա թող նախագահը ընտրի քաղաքապետին :Dntknw:  Նախագահն ու քաղաքապետը տարբեր ֆունկցիաներ են իրականացնում, գոնե տեսականորեն ժողովուրդը պիտի որոշի, թե ով է հարմար այդ ֆունկցաները իրականացնողի դերում։ Իսկ այն, որ քաղաք–պետություն է, շրջակա գավառներով, կամ արվարձաններով, ապա փորձենք հասկանալ, թե ինչու են գյուղերն ու շրջանները նոսրանում, մարդիկ գյուղատնտեսությունը թողած գալիս քաղաք, առևտրով զբաղվելու, հետաքրքիր է, ինքնաբերաբա՞ր է ստացվում, իշխանությունները ոչինչ չե՞ն կարող անել։ Հայաստանի պես երկրի համար բնակչության մեծ մասը մայրաքաղաքում կենտրոնացնելը ստրատեգիական մահացու սխալ է, թե տնտեսական, թե քաղաքական, թե ռազմական տեսանկյուններից։ 
Ինչ վերաբերում է նախագահի ու քաղաքապետի ընտրազանգվածների հավասարազոր լինելուն, ապա շուտով կտեսնենք թե նախագահին «ընտրող» զանգվածները նախագահի առաջարկած թեկնածուին ինչքանով են սատարում ու ինչքանով է անիմաստ քաղաքապետի ընտրովի լինելը։

----------

Chuk (26.03.2009), Mephistopheles (26.03.2009), Տրիբուն (26.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Բա հենց դա էլ կոչվում է երկբևեռ իշխանություն:


Բայց բևեռներ պիտի պետական կառույցները լինեն, չէ՞: Ոչ թե քաղաքապետը:

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց բևեռներ պիտի պետական կառույցները լինեն, չէ՞: Ոչ թե քաղաքապետը:


Եթե քաղաքապետը ընտրված ա ժողովրդի կողմից, ուրեմն երկրորդ բևեռը ժողովուրդն ա: Դա իդեալական տարբերակ ա: Բայց չեմ հավատում, որ իշխանությունները էդքանը չեն հասկանում: Ատամներով պահելու են աթոռը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գիտես, Էլմո ջան, *իրոք լեգիտիմ-մեգիտիմը ապուշ տերմիններ են*, որ ով պարապ ա մնում, սկսում ա էդ բառերով «երգ» գրել ու գլուխ տանել:
> 
> Իմ ասածն էն ա, որ եթե մենք ազգովի (և՛ իշխանությունները, և՛ ժողովուրդը) *ունենայինք նորմալ քաղաքացու գիտակցություն* (չմանրամասնեմ, երևի պարզ ա, օրինակ՝ նորվեգացու գիտակցություն), ապա իմաստ չէր լինի մի փոքրիկ երկրում ունելալ երկու պաշտոն, որոնք իրենց ընտրողների զանգվածներով համարյա հավասարազոր կլինեին: Ընտրել եմ նախագահ, թող նա էլ ընտրի մայրաքաղաքի քաղաքապետ (մայրաքաղաք, որը բնակչությամբ երկրի կեսն է, իսկ տնտեսական ներուժով, առյուծի բաժինը): 
> 
> Եվրոպայի փորձը մեր պարագայում այնքան էլ հարմար չէ (քաղաքապետի հարցում): 
> Չկա՛Հայաստան: Կա քաղաք-պետություն Երևան իր շրջակա գավառներով:


Ապեր, եթե դու "լեգիտիմ" (օրինական) բառը ուզում ես մեր բառապաշարից վերացնենք, ապա պետք է "օրենքը" վերացնել նույնպես և ոչ միայն որպես բառ այլ որպես այդպիսին… եթե սա է քո ուզածը, ապա ի՞նչ "նորմալ քաղաքացու գիտակցություն" մասին ես խոսում…

Ի դեպ քո առաջարկով էդ "լեգիտիմը" որ հանես, ապա քո առաջարկությունը իրականությունն է այսօր … էլ բողոքելս որն ա… իմիջայլոց իշխանությունն էլ էդ բառը չի սիրում, քո նման իրենք էլ էդ բառի իմաստն ու անհարաժեշտությունը չեն հասկանում…

ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը ամեն տեսակի ստորության ընդունակ է… չես հավատում Յություբը բաց Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը նայի

----------

Chuk (26.03.2009), Հայկօ (26.03.2009), Վիշապ (26.03.2009), Տրիբուն (26.03.2009), Քամի (26.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ապեր, եթե դու "լեգիտիմ" (օրինական) բառը ուզում ես մեր բառապաշարից վերացնենք, ապա պետք է "օրենքը" վերացնել նույնպես և ոչ միայն որպես բառ այլ որպես այդպիսին… եթե սա է քո ուզածը, ապա ի՞նչ "նորմալ քաղաքացու գիտակցություն" մասին ես խոսում…
> 
> Ի դեպ քո առաջարկով էդ "լեգիտիմը" որ հանես, ապա քո առաջարկությունը իրականությունն է այսօր … էլ բողոքելս որն ա… իմիջայլոց իշխանությունն էլ էդ բառը չի սիրում, քո նման իրենք էլ էդ բառի իմաստն ու անհարաժեշտությունը չեն հասկանում…
> 
> ոչ լեգիտիմ իշխանությունը ամեն տեսակի ստորության ընդունակ է… չես հավատում Յություբը բաց Մարտի 1-ի դեպքերը նայի


Ես խոսում եմ բովանդակության մասին, ոչ թե ձևի: «Լիգիտիմ» բառը այսօր օգտագործվում է զուտ մոդայից ելնելով: Ինձ համար կարևոր է այդ բառի բուն իմաստի առկայություն և ոչ թե դրա անիմաստ ու հաճախ անտեղի շահարկում: 

Միևնույն է, թե «լեգիտիմ» երևույթը ինչ բառով է կոչվում: Կարող էր լինել «ծպճ» կամ «խպճ»: Թքած ունեմ ձևի վրա, կրկրնում եմ, բովանդակությունն է կարևոր:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես խոսում եմ բովանդակության մասին, ոչ թե ձևի: «Լիգիտիմ» բառը այսօր օգտագործվում է զուտ մոդայից ելնելով: Ինձ համար կարևոր է այդ բառի բուն իմաստի առկայություն և ոչ թե դրա անիմաստ ու հաճախ անտեղի շահարկում: 
> 
> Միևնույն է, թե «լեգիտիմ» երևույթը ինչ բառով է կոչվում: Կարող էր լինել «ծպճ» կամ «խպճ»: Թքած ունեմ ձևի վրա, կրկրնում եմ, բովանդակությունն է կարևոր:


Ընգեր, եթե "լեգիտիմ" բառը փոխարինենք "օրինական"-ով դու էլի նույն բանը պիտի ասես, որովհետև էդ երևույթը՝ "լեգիտիմ-ոչ-լեգիտիմ" այսօր ամենաակտուալ խնդիրն է… մեր բոլոր դժբախտությունները հենց դրանից է…

սրանից հետո կօգտագործենք "օրինական" բառը, բայց հավատա դրանից էլ ես զզվելու, որովհետև շատ ենք օգտագործելու" պահանջն է այդպիսին

----------


## Elmo

Ժողովուրդ ընկել օրինական ու լեգիտիմ բառենրն ենք քննարկում, բայց ստեղ քննարկելու մի լավ թեմա կա: Հարցման արդյուքները: Տեսել ե՞ք Ա1+ -ի հարցման արդյունքները: Թեմայի հարցման մասին էլ չեմ խոսում: Էս արդյունքները հիմա, որ կան, սրանք հո կողծվելու ենթակա չեն: Այսինքն մի բան ա 20 տոկոս նկարելը, մի այլ բան ա 50 տոկոս նկարելը: Ո՞նց են անելու:

----------


## Լեո

> Ժողովուրդ ընկել օրինական ու լեգիտիմ բառենրն ենք քննարկում, բայց ստեղ քննարկելու մի լավ թեմա կա: Հարցման արդյուքները: Տեսել ե՞ք *Ա1+ -ի* հարցման արդյունքները: Թեմայի հարցման մասին էլ չեմ խոսում: Էս արդյունքները հիմա, որ կան, սրանք հո կողծվելու ենթակա չեն: Այսինքն մի բան ա 20 տոկոս նկարելը, մի այլ բան ա 50 տոկոս նկարելը: Ո՞նց են անելու:


Եթե նկատի ունես Ա1+ կայքի հարցումը, ապա չե՞ս կարծում, որ այդ կայքի այցելուների առյուծի բաժինը «Ա1+ականներ» են :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Եթե նկատի ունես Ա1+ կայքի հարցումը, ապա չե՞ս կարծում, որ այդ կայքի այցելուների առյուծի բաժինը «Ա1+ականներ» են


Չէ չեմ կարծում, որովհետև նախագահականի ժամանակ սկի տենց վիճակ չէր: Համ էլ ինչքան Ա1+ ական ա այցելում, մի 2 էդքան էլ չԱ1+ ական: Մարտի 1-ին գիտե՞ս ինչ կարգի DDoS էին անում Ա1+ -ը: Հո Ա1+ ականները չէի՞ն անում: Մարտի 1-ից հետո յութուբից բացի, մեկ էլ Ա1+ -ն էր փակվել պրովայդերների կողմից: Նենց որ հաստատ էդ կայքը ուշադրության կենտրոնում ա: Համ էլ եթե ուրիշ կայքում հարցում կա, լինկը տվեք, նայենք: Շատ հետաքրքիր կլինի համեմատելը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժողովուրդ ընկել օրինական ու լեգիտիմ բառենրն ենք քննարկում, բայց ստեղ քննարկելու մի լավ թեմա կա: Հարցման արդյուքները: Տեսել ե՞ք Ա1+ -ի հարցման արդյունքները: Թեմայի հարցման մասին էլ չեմ խոսում: Էս արդյունքները հիմա, որ կան, սրանք հո կողծվելու ենթակա չեն: Այսինքն մի բան ա 20 տոկոս նկարելը, մի այլ բան ա 50 տոկոս նկարելը: Ո՞նց են անելու:


Էլմօ ջան, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց էս ամեն ինչը մենք կոմպյուտորի դեմը նստած ենք անում, այ որ գնանք ընտրատեղամասերում նույն բանը անենք, դա լրիվ ուրիշ խոսակցություն կլինի… էս թվերը ինձ էլ են դուր գալիս, բայց հիմք չի… առայժմ

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եթե նկատի ունես Ա1+ կայքի հարցումը, ապա չե՞ս կարծում, որ այդ կայքի այցելուների առյուծի բաժինը «Ա1+ականներ» են


Լեո, իսկ «Ա1+ականներ»-ն ովքե՞ր են: :Shok:  Այդ կայքը այսօր էլ անգամ այսպիսի պայմաններում համարվում է ամենաօբյեկտիվ էլեկտրոնային լրատվամիջոցներից մեկը: Ամեն ինչ ներկայացնում է այնպես, ինչպես՝ կա:

Բոլորն էլ, ովքեր ցանկանում են օբյեկտիվ ու արագ լրատվություն ստանալ, օգտվում են հենց այդ կայքից՝ անկախ նրանից ընդդիմադի՞ր են, թե՞ իշխանամետ /կամ կենտրոնամետ :LOL: /:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմօ ջան, լրիվ համաձայն եմ, բայց էս ամեն ինչը մենք կոմպյուտորի դեմը նստած ենք անում, այ որ գնանք ընտրատեղամասերում նույն բանը անենք, դա լրիվ ուրիշ խոսակցություն կլինի… էս թվերը ինձ էլ են դուր գալիս, բայց հիմք չի… առայժմ


Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ նախագահականի ժամանակ հարցումները ուրիշ էին էլի: Օրինակ պերսոնս.ամ -ի հարցման արդյունքներով 52 տոկոս Լևոնին էին տվել մի 30 տոկոս Սերժին: Բայց էս կարգի տարբերություն չկար: 70 տոկոս 5-ի դիմաց:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ուզում եմ ասեմ, որ նախագահականի ժամանակ հարցումները ուրիշ էին էլի: Օրինակ պերսոնս.ամ -ի հարցման արդյունքներով 52 տոկոս Լևոնին էին տվել մի 30 տոկոս Սերժին: Բայց էս կարգի տարբերություն չկար: 70 տոկոս 5-ի դիմաց:


ապեր, ուղղակի ուզում եմ զգուշավոր լինել ու ժամանակից շուտ չոգևորվել, ինձ ի նկատի ունեմ

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, իսկ «Ա1+ականներ»-ն ովքե՞ր են:


Նկատի ունեի ՀԱԿ-ի համախոհներին:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Նկատի ունեի ՀԱԿ-ի համախոհներին:


Հա, հասկանալի է: Հենց ամենավատն այն է, որ այսօր ցանկացած անկախ, քիչ թե շատ սկզբունքային, չծախված լրատվամիջոց համարվում է ընդդիմադիր: Բայց իրականում այդպես չէ: Փաստը, եղածը ճիշտ, առանց խեղաթյուրման ներկայացնելը դեռ չի նշանակում լինել ընդդիմադիր: 

Հիմա մի քանի կայք են, որ գրեթե անմիջապես ներկայացնում են օրվա ընթացքում կատարվածը: Մեկն էլ Ա-մեկն է: Օրինակ՝ եթե Լրագիրը երբեմն ունենում է վերլուծական հոդվածներ, որոնք հիմնականում ընդդիմադիր, հակաիշխանական մտքեր են պարունակում, ապա Ա-մեկը միայն լրատվությամբ է զբաղվում, ինչպես Թերթը:

----------


## Լեո

> Հա, հասկանալի է: Հենց ամենավատն այն է, որ այսօր ցանկացած անկախ, քիչ թե շատ սկզբունքային, չծախված լրատվամիջոց համարվում է ընդդիմադիր: Բայց իրականում այդպես չէ: Փաստը, եղածը ճիշտ, առանց խեղաթյուրման ներկայացնելը դեռ չի նշանակում լինել ընդդիմադիր: 
> 
> Հիմա մի քանի կայք են, որ գրեթե անմիջապես ներկայացնում են օրվա ընթացքում կատարվածը: Մեկն էլ Ա-մեկն է: Օրինակ՝ եթե Լրագիրը երբեմն ունենում է վերլուծական հոդվածներ, որոնք հիմնականում ընդդիմադիր, հակաիշխանական մտքեր են պարունակում, ապա Ա-մեկը միայն լրատվությամբ է զբաղվում, ինչպես Թերթը:


Քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ :Smile: 
Դու էլ ինձ հետ ես համաձայն, չէ՞, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ու Ա1+ը իրարից անկախ չեն :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Քեզ հետ համաձայն եմ
> Դու էլ ինձ հետ ես համաձայն, չէ՞, որ ՀԱԿ-ն ու Ա1+ը իրարից անկախ չեն


Բայց ինչո՞վ են կախված միմյանցից: :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Բայց ինչո՞վ են կախված միմյանցից:


Եթե հարցին հարցով ես պատասխանում, նշանակում է համաձայն չես, այո՞ :Think:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եթե հարցին հարցով ես պատասխանում, նշանակում է համաձայն չես, այո՞


Եթե օբյեկտիվ տեղեկատվություն հաղորդելը և համացանցին հասանելի ՀԱԿ- համակիրների տեղեկատվություն ստանալը համարում ես միմյանցից կախվածություն, ապա քո հետ համաձայն եմ: :Think:

----------


## Լեո

Մարկի՛զ, Ա1+ը երբևէ քննադատե՞լ է ՀԱԿ-ին: Խնդրում եմ հիշեցրու:

Մենակ չասե՛ս, որ ՀԱԿ-ն էնքան անթերի է, որ քննադատելու ոչինչ չկա:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկի՛զ, Ա1+ը երբևէ քննադատե՞լ է ՀԱԿ-ին: Խնդրում եմ հիշեցրու:
> 
> Մենակ չասե՛ս, որ ՀԱԿ-ն էնքան անթերի է, որ քննադատելու ոչինչ չկա:


Ա1+ը որևիցե մեկին երբևէ չի քննադատել: Կրկնում եմ, այդ կայքը միայն տեղեկատվությամբ է զբաղվում: Վերլուծական, քննադատական հոդվածներ չի հրապարակում: Նրանք անգամ «Հանրապետական»-ին չեն քննադատում, կամ վեր չեն լուծում նրանց կողմից կատարված քայլերը, այլ ընդամենը բարձրաձայնում են, որ այսինչ կուսակցությունն այսինչ քայլ արել է, վերջ: Էլ ի՞նչ քննադատական:
Ի տարբերություն իշխանական լրատվամիջոցների, նրանք խոսում են քիչ թե շատ կարևոր բոլոր իրողություններից, բայց, մեկ անգամ ևս կրկնեմ, այդ գործողությունները չեն քննարկում կամ վերլուծում: Քննարկումների համար կա բլոգ, որտեղ բոլորը կարող են մասնակցել հրապարակված որոշ հոդվածների քննարկմանը:

Իսկ ՀԱԿ-ին դու ինքդ քննադատիր, եթե որևէ քննադատման ենթակա արարք են արել: Ես էլ կիմանամ:

----------

Nareco (26.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Վերադարձեք բուն թեմային: Ա1+ -ին քննարկելու համար կարող եք բացել առանձին թեմա՝ համապատասխան բաժնում:*

----------


## Chuk

Լեո ջան, դե խոսում ես, խոսում ես, խոսում ես, խոսում ես, խոսում ես... հա, բայց ի՞նչ ես խոսում: Լուրջ եմ ասում, չեմ հասկանում:

Լավ, արի կոնկրետացնենք: Հիմա ունենք եղելություն, մայիսի 31-ին ընտրություններ են, որին մասնակցելու են հարցման մեջ նշված ուժերը: Կարող ենք ընկնել փիլիսոփայական, գիտական, տեսական, վերլուծական բազում զեղումների գիրկն ու հիմնավորենք կամ փորձել հիմնավորել, թե քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների անցկացումն ինչքանով է օգտակար կամ վնասակար ասենք ժողովրդավարության տարածման ու ամրապնդման կամ էլ ճաշի աղը պատշաճ քանակով լինելու համար, բայց կրկնում եմ, արդեն իսկ եղելություն է, որ էդ ընտրությունները լինելու են:

Հիմա գանք կոնկրետ խնդրին, մեղադրում ես, որ Ա1+-ում ՀԱԿ համախոհներն են բոլոր քվեարկողները, նույնը կասես էս թեմայի մասին: Հարց չկա: ՀԱԿ համախոհներն են, էդ դեպքում ՈՒ՞Ր Ա ՔՈ ՔՎԵՆ ՀԵՆՑ ԷՍ ԹԵՄԱՅՈՒՄ: Մենակ խոսել, չէ՞: Խոսելուց բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ: ՈՒ՞Ր Ա ՔՎԵԴ: ՍՏԵՂ ՈՒ Ա1+-ում: ՈՒ՞Ր Ա: Գոնե էս վիրտուալ տարածքում քաղաքացիական կեցվածք ընդունիր  :Wink: 

Քաղաքացիական կեցվածք ասելով նկատի ունեմ մարդկանց, ովքեր չեն սահմանափակվում բարձր խոսելով, այլ անում են նաև գործ, անում են գործողություններ իրենց երկրում սահմանադրական կարգի հաստատման ու պահպանման համար:

հ.գ. ներողություն եմ խնդրում, գրելուց հետո նոր նկատեցի որ քվեարկել ես: Սակայն իրականում ասելիքիս ուժը չի կորել, քանի որ ինչպես միշտ խոսքս ուղղված էր ոչ թե անձամբ քեզ, այլ որոշակի կեցվածք ընդունած մարդկանց ու փաստ է, որ այդ կեցվածք ընդունածների մեծ մասն այս թեմայում չեն քվեարկել:

----------


## Լեո

Չու՛կ, քվեարկել եմ:

----------


## Լեո

Համ էլ ինչի՞ ըտնեց կոպիտ :Think: 

Հենց ես ՀԱԿ-ի անուն եմ տալիս, դու դա շատ ցավոտ ես տանում: Թեթև տար, դա էլ կանցնի:

----------


## Լեո

Չէ, չդիմացա, պիտի ասեմ:

Տո խոսում եմ, լավ եմ անում, քեզ ի՞նչ է:  Իմ կարծիքն եմ ասում: Դու էլ քոնն ասա՛, քննադատիր իմ կարծիքը, բայց վրես մունաթ մի արի :Angry2:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Այսինքն մի բան ա 20 տոկոս նկարելը, մի այլ բան ա 50 տոկոս նկարելը: Ո՞նց են անելու:


Ուրեմն մի մասին էլի առնելու են: Հետո տեղամասերում հաշվարկի ժամանակ բռով վեցնելու են ու ՀԱԿ-ին տված ձայները դնելու են ՀՀԿ ու ԲՀԿ վրա: Վերջում էլի պարզվելու է, որ ՀԱԿ-ը հաղթում է: Գործը հասնելու է ԿԸՀ: ՈՒ այնտեղի գեղանկարիչները նկարելու են մի հատ անկապ թիվ` ընտրությունների իրական արդյքունքների հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեցող: 

Էս իշխանություններին գծած ու արդեն պրակտիկայում մի քանի անգամ կրառված իդեալական սցենարն է: 

Սրա դեմն առնել հնարավոր չէ ոչ հանձնաժողովներում, ոչ ԿԸՀ-ում, ոչ էլ հետո ՍԴ-ում: Արդեն դառը փորձը կա: 

Սրա դեմը հնարավոր է առնել միայն այն դեպքում, եթե իշխանությունները ՀԱԿ կազմակերպած միջոցառումների ժամանակ իրոք տեսնեն ժողովուրդ-զանգված-ընտրողներ, մեծ, շաաաաատ մեծ քանակությամբ, որոնք պատրաստ կլինեն ամեն գնով տեր կանգնել իրենց ձայներին: Այսինք, իշխանությունները պիտի վախենան կեղծիքներից ոչ թե ընտրություններից հետո, այլ ընտրություններից առաջ` նախընտրական պայքարի ընթացքում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Չէ, չդիմացա, պիտի ասեմ:


Ապեր, ես էլ չդիմացա; Հիմա առանց քննադատության ու մուննաթի, քո բազմաթիվ գրառումներից կարելի է հանգել մի եզրակացության - քո տեղը Անտարկտիդան է, կամ եթե ցուրտը չես սիրում, ապա որևէ անմարդաբնակ կղզի Խաղաղ օվկիանոսում, որտեղ ոչինչ տեղի չի ունենում, ընտրություններ չկա, ոչ մի վտանգ չկա, ոչ մի հասարակական-սոցիալական պահանջ չկա, բողոքող չկա, սաղ լավ ա, չաղ ու բախտավոր:

----------


## Լեո

> Ապեր, ես էլ չդիմացա; Հիմա առանց քննադատության ու մուննաթի, քո բազմաթիվ գրառումներից կարելի է հանգել մի եզրակացության - քո տեղը Անտարկտիդան է, կամ եթե ցուրտը չես սիրում, ապա որևէ անմարդաբնակ կղզի Խաղաղ օվկիանոսում, որտեղ ոչինչ տեղի չի ունենում, ընտրություններ չկա, ոչ մի վտանգ չկա, ոչ մի հասարակական-սոցիալական պահանջ չկա, բողոքող չկա, սաղ լավ ա, չաղ ու բախտավոր:


Ինձ պետք չի իմ տեղը ցույց տալ, ես իմ տեղը գիտեմ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ինձ հետաքրքրում ա, թե էս տարբերակին քվեարկողներն՝ _«Ընտրություններին մասնակցելու իրավունք ունեմ, բայց չեմ մասնակցելու»_, այս պահին հետևյալ անդամները՝ Apsara, azat11, cool_aper, dvgray, Grieg, Guest, H21, Ribelle, ի՞նչի համար չեն մասնակցելու ընտրություններին, անկեղծ չեմ հասկանում պատճառն ինչումա  :Xeloq:

----------


## Elmo

> Ինձ հետաքրքրում ա, թե էս տարբերակին քվեարկողներն՝ _«Ընտրություններին մասնակցելու իրավունք ունեմ, բայց չեմ մասնակցելու»_, այս պահին հետևյալ անդամները՝ Apsara, azat11, cool_aper, dvgray, Grieg, Guest, H21, Ribelle, ի՞նչի համար չեն մասնակցելու ընտրություններին, անկեղծ չեմ հասկանում պատճառն ինչումա


Ինձ թվում ա չարժե մարդկանցից նման բան հարցնել: Քվեարկողը հարկ եղած դեպքում ինքը կտար բացատրություն իր ընտրած տարբերակի մասին: Եթե չի տվել, ուրեմն չի տվել: Այս հարցման բաց լինելը չի ենթադրում քվեարկողներից բացատրություն պահանջելը: Հարցումը շուտով կփոխարինվի նորով՝ փակ հարցումով:

----------


## Chuk

> Չու՛կ, քվեարկել եմ:


Լեո ջան, գրառմանս մեջից եմ մեջբերում  :Wink: 



> հ.գ. *ներողություն եմ խնդրում, գրելուց հետո նոր նկատեցի որ քվեարկել ես:* Սակայն իրականում ասելիքիս ուժը չի կորել, քանի որ ինչպես միշտ խոսքս ուղղված էր ոչ թե անձամբ քեզ, այլ որոշակի կեցվածք ընդունած մարդկանց ու փաստ է, որ այդ կեցվածք ընդունածների մեծ մասն այս թեմայում չեն քվեարկել:


Մուննաթ չեմ գալիս, ընդամենը պարզ ասում եմ, որ ուղղակի խոսելներդ ու ոչինչ չանելներդ ձանձրացրել ա: Իհարկե կարող եք շարունակել էդպես հա խոսել ու խոսել ու խոսել, միայն թե այն խոսքը, որին գործ չի հաջորդում, արժեք չունեցող է: Ու՞մ է պետք քո էջերով քննարկումներն են մասին, որ չես հասկանում, թե քաղաքապետի ընտրություն անցկացնելն ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի, եթե ընտրությամբ լինի, թե նշանակովի, բոլոր անարդարությունները «կուլ ես տալու», քաղաքացիական կեցվածք չես ընդունելու: Գիտես, վրովմունքդ շատ դուրս եկավ, նշանակում է թիրախին էին կպել խոսքերս  :Wink:

----------

Norton (27.03.2009), Հայկօ (27.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Չկողմնորոշվածնե՛ր, չքվերակողնե՛ր, սկզբունքայիննե՛ր ու սեփական ձայնին տեր կանգել վարանողնե՛ր, ձե՛զ եմ դիմում: Նկատի ունեցեք, որ բոլոր այն՝ քվեարկությունին չմասնակցած մարդկանց ձայները, ձեր ազատ կամքը հաշվի չառնելով, նկարվելու են իշխանական թեկնածուի օգտին: Թույլ մի՛ տվեք դա: Քվեարկե՛ք էստեղ, քվեարկե՛ք ընտրության ժամանակ, զբաղվե՛ք, զբաղվե՛ք քաղաքականությամբ: Եթե Դուք չեք զբաղվում քաղաքականությամբ, ինչ-որ մեկը քաղաքականությամբ է զբաղվում երկու անգամ ավելին՝ նաև Ձեր փոխարեն: Եվ հավատացեք, որ այդ մեկը իշխող համակարգի ներկայացուցիչ է: Չքվեարկելը նույնքան նպաստավոր է այս իշխանությունների համար, ինչքան քվեարկելը իրենց թեկնածուի օգտին: Գնացե՛ք ընտրության, քվերակե՛ք թեկուզ որևէ մի՝ որևէ լուրջ շանս չունեցող կուսակցության օգտին, բայց քվերակե՛ք: Համոզված եմ, որ ընդդիմությանը դեմ արտահայտվող ազնիվ մարդկանց մեծ մասը նաև դեմ է այսօրվա իշխանություններին: Ջուր մի՛ լցրեք նրանց ջրաղացին: Մասնակցե՛ք ընտրություններին՝ թեկուզև հուսալով, որ ձեր այդ մի՝ եղանակ չստեղծող ձայնն էլ կեղծելն էլ հավելյալ բարդություններ կստեղծի իշխանության համար: Քվերակե՛ք, եթե ոչ այստեղ, ապա՝ իրական ընտրությունների ժամանակ: Դա ձեր սահմանադրական իրավունքն է:

----------

Chuk (27.03.2009), Elmo (27.03.2009), Norton (27.03.2009), Մարկիզ (27.03.2009), Սամվել (27.03.2009), Տրիբուն (28.03.2009), Ֆրեյա (27.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայեր, Ա1+ –ի հարցումը նայեք, մի օրվա մեջ Բարգավաճ Հայաստանի ձայները 30 տոկոսով աճել են, աչքիս իշխանությունների վերջին հույսը Քուշկյան Հարությունն է…

----------


## Լեո

> Մուննաթ չեմ գալիս, ընդամենը պարզ ասում եմ, որ ուղղակի խոսելներդ ու ոչինչ չանելներդ ձանձրացրել ա: Իհարկե կարող եք շարունակել էդպես հա խոսել ու խոսել ու խոսել, միայն թե այն խոսքը, որին գործ չի հաջորդում, արժեք չունեցող է: Ու՞մ է պետք քո էջերով քննարկումներն են մասին, որ չես հասկանում, թե քաղաքապետի ընտրություն անցկացնելն ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի, եթե ընտրությամբ լինի, թե նշանակովի, բոլոր *անարդարությունները «կուլ ես տալու», քաղաքացիական կեցվածք չես ընդունելու:* Գիտես, վրովմունքդ շատ դուրս եկավ, նշանակում է թիրախին էին կպել խոսքերս


Կարծես դատարանում լինեմ և դատախազի մեղադրանքները լսեմ: Լավ, ոչինչ, մեղադրի՛ր: Թող դատավորն էլ լինի ժամանակը:

Չու՛կ, ես հենց սկզբից՝ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների ժամանակ, այդ դրույթի հետ այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ եղել, որովհետև կարծում եմ, որ մի փոքրիկ պետության համար երկու մոտավորապես հավասարազոր «գլուխ» ունենալը ոչ այնքան հավասարակշռում է ենթադրում, որքան երկպառակտությունների հավանականություն:

Սա իմ կարծիքն է: Ունենալ այսպիսի կարծիք բնավ չի նշանակում «կուլ տալ» անարդարությունը կամ չունենալ քաղաքական կեցվածք:

----------


## 66us666

Ժողովուրդ A1+ -ում ԲՀԿ-ի ձայները մի գիշերվա մեջ 5-ից դառձան 36,5 տոկոս: Չեք կարծում որ ստեղ մի բան են չի; :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Ժողովուրդ A1+ -ում ԲՀԿ-ի ձայները մի գիշերվա մեջ 5-ից դառձան 36,5 տոկոս: Չեք կարծում որ ստեղ մի բան են չի;


Քվեարկողների թիվն էլ 2100 -ից դառել ա 3919
Աչքիս ինչ որ մեկը քվեարկող ռոբոտ ա գրել: Հայաստանում 1819 հոգի գիշերը արթուն, ինտերնետ ունեցող մարդ դժվար էլ լինի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Էտ ռոբոտը հենց հիմա էլ աշխատումա  :LOL: 
իրար վրա ռեֆռեշ արեք էջը նայեք ինչա կատարվում թվերի հետ  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Էտ ռոբոտը հենց հիմա էլ աշխատումա 
> իրար վրա ռեֆռեշ արեք էջը նայեք ինչա կատարվում թվերի հետ


Նախօրոք ներողություն խնրդեմ օֆտոպի համար, բայց մի անգամ էլ թիվը ու տոկոսը ֆիքսենք՝ համոզված լինելու համար 4016 քվեարկողներ, 38 տոկոս ԲՀԿ օգտին: Որպես քվեարկամ ժամանակաշրջան ընդունենք իմ նախորդ ու այս գրառումների ժամերի տարբերությունը: 13:40 - 13:24 այսինքն 16 րոպե: 96 ձայն 16 րոպեում, ու բոլորը ԲՀԿ: Անհնար ա պատահական լինի  :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Նախօրոք ներողություն խնրդեմ օֆտոպի համար, բայց մի անգամ էլ թիվը ու տոկոսը ֆիքսենք՝ համոզված լինելու համար 4016 քվեարկողներ, 38 տոկոս ԲՀԿ օգտին: Որպես քվեարկամ ժամանակաշրջան ընդունենք իմ նախորդ ու այս գրառումների ժամերի տարբերությունը: 13:40 - 13:24 այսինքն 16 րոպե:


Ռոբոտը աշխատումա վարկյանում մեկ քվեարկություն ԲՀԿի օգտին սկզբունքով:

----------


## Elmo

> Ռոբոտը աշխատումա վարկյանում մեկ քվեարկություն ԲՀԿի օգտին սկզբունքով:


Դե հա, բայց շուտով բոլորը կսկեն հերքել, իսկ մենք այստեղ ֆիքսել ենք  :LOL:

----------


## Bianconner

> Նախօրոք ներողություն խնրդեմ օֆտոպի համար, բայց մի անգամ էլ թիվը ու տոկոսը ֆիքսենք՝ համոզված լինելու համար 4016 քվեարկողներ, 38 տոկոս ԲՀԿ օգտին: Որպես քվեարկամ ժամանակաշրջան ընդունենք իմ նախորդ ու այս գրառումների ժամերի տարբերությունը: 13:40 - 13:24 այսինքն 16 րոպե: 96 ձայն 16 րոպեում, ու բոլորը ԲՀԿ: Անհնար ա պատահական լինի


Ամոթելա: :Bad: Դե իրանք բացի անարդարություններից ուրիշ բան դժվար թե կարողանան անեն:

----------


## Elmo

> Ամոթելա:Դե իրանք բացի անարդարություններից ուրիշ բան դժվար թե կարողանան անեն:


Ամոթ չի է, վիրավորական ա: Եթե ռոբոտը քվեարկեր րոպեն մի ձայն հաճախությամբ, կամ 5 րոպեն մի ձայն ու մի 10 օրից արդյունքները կամց կամաց խեղաթյուրվեին ու բան չերևար, էլի հա, բայց դե մարդկանց տակառի տեղ ե՞ն դրել: Ում են ուզում դրանով ինչ որ բան ապացուցեն: Ախր աչքներիս առաջ ա փոխվում թվերը:
Այ սենց սքրիները թողնելու եմ ստեղ:

Ժամերն էլ երևում են:

----------


## Հայկօ

Ճիշտ են, է՛լի, ասում, որ կուզիկին միայն գերեզմանը կուղղի: Կացին են, արա՛  :Angry2: :

----------


## Լեո

*Ա1+*-ի հարցումը փակե՞լ են:

----------


## Elmo

> *Ա1+*-ի հարցումը փակե՞լ են:


Հա բա թողնեն որ ի՞նչ: Նկարած հարցումը ու՞մ ա պետք: Մեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը կարա թղթի վրա գծեր քաշի, դիմացը տոկոսներ ու քվեարկողների քանակ գրի ու հիանա:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Չեմ հասկանում, Ա1-ի ադմինները չե՞ն կարում նենց անեն էդ ռոբոտը չկարողանա աշխատել:

----------


## davidus

> Ամոթ չի է, վիրավորական ա: Եթե ռոբոտը քվեարկեր րոպեն մի ձայն հաճախությամբ, կամ 5 րոպեն մի ձայն ու մի 10 օրից արդյունքները կամց կամաց խեղաթյուրվեին ու բան չերևար, էլի հա, բայց դե մարդկանց տակառի տեղ ե՞ն դրել: Ում են ուզում դրանով ինչ որ բան ապացուցեն: Ախր աչքներիս առաջ ա փոխվում թվերը:
> Այ սենց սքրիները թողնելու եմ ստեղ:
> 
> Ժամերն էլ երևում են:


Հա բայց քո ասածով 10 օրվա ընթացքում տեսանելի արդյունք չէր լինի... իրանց պետք ա, որ ընտրողները տեսնեն, թե ինչքան բարձր ռեյտինգ ունեն իրանք, ավելին, ոնց ա օրեցօր էտ վարկանիշը էլ ավելի աճում   .... էլ ոնց կլիներ.. մեռա..  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Փաստորեն անգերազանցելի պրոֆեսիոնալ են ընտրությունների և հարցումների արդյունքները կեղծելու հարցում: Եթե լուսնի վրա էլ լիներ ընտրություն, երևի էլի մի ձև իրենց կեղտոտ թաթը կհասցնենին ու կկոխեին մեջը :Angry2:

----------


## Elmo

> Չեմ հասկանում, Ա1-ի ադմինները չե՞ն կարում նենց անեն էդ ռոբոտը չկարողանա աշխատել:


Դրա ձևը կա: Քվեարկությունից առաջ պատկեր ա հայտնվում, խառը թվանշաններով կամ տառերով, և համակարգը պահանջում ա, որ անպայման «քվեարկել» սեղմելուց առաջ ձեռքով հավաքվի պատկերված թիվը: Ոչ մի ռոբոտ ի վիչակի չի ճանաչի էդ թվերը: Բայց երևի ադմիննները թերագնահատել են կամ գերագնահատել են որոշ քաղաքական ուժերի ջրիկության աստիճանը՝ կարծելով, որ երկրի երկրորդ իշխող կուսակցությունը իրան տենց լակոտություն թույլ չի տա:

----------

Հայկօ (27.03.2009)

----------


## davidus

> Փաստորեն անգերազանցելի պրոֆեսիոնալ են ընտրությունների և հարցումների արդյունքները կեղծելու հարցում: Եթե լուսնի վրա էլ լիներ ընտրություն, երևի էլի մի ձև իրենց կեղտոտ թաթը կհասցնենին ու կկոխեին մեջը


բա հայ ԵՆՔ, ուզում ես բետոնի պատի առաջ կանգնացրու, մեկա կանցնեն մեջով

----------


## Նորմարդ

Ժող պատրաստվում եմ այս տեքստով նամակ ուղարկել A1+ ի՞նչ կասեք  :Smile: 




> Բարև ձեզ,
> 
> Ձեր կայքում տեղակայված հարցման արդյունքները և զարմացրին և զայրացրին շատերին և այդ թվում նաև ինձ: Ըստ իս ԲՀԿ կուսակցությանը տրված ավելի քան 40% ձայները ոչ այլ ինչ են քան կեղծարարություն, և ես կաակածում եմ որ նրանց օգտին քվեարկել է ինտերնետային այսպես կոչված ԲՈՏ ծրագիրը, որպես ՀՀ քաղաքացի խնդրում և պահանջում եմ վերականգնել արդարությունը: Որպես արդարության վերականգման քայել առաջարկում եմ 
> ա) Ստուգել արդյոք ԲՀԿ և այլ կուսակցությունների օգտին տրված քվեները մեկ IP-ից չեն
> բ) Հարցմանը ավելացնել ԲՈՏ-ի դեմ պաշտպանական համակարգ, քվեարկելուց առաջ նկարում տեղակայված նիշերը հավաքելու տեսքով
> գ) Արգելել միևնույն IP-ից և միևնույն համակարգչից  բազմակի քվեարկելու հնարավորությունը:
> 
> Հուսով եմ դուք ունեք բոլոր տեխնիկական հանարավորությունները և ամենակարևորը ունեք ցանկություն վերացնելու անարդարությունը, և նախնական քվեարյության կեղծումը:
> 
> ...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Նորո մի այպիից չեն կարա արգելեն, լիքը մարդ պրոքսիներովա դուրս գալիս, հիմա մեկը քվեարկի հո մնացածին էլ չեն բռնելու փակեն:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Նորո մի այպիից չեն կարա արգելեն, լիքը մարդ պրոքսիներովա դուրս գալիս, հիմա մեկը քվեարկի հո մնացածին էլ չեն բռնելու փակեն:


Արա գիտեմ դրա համար պայման եմ դրել նույն այպի և նույն համակարգիչ  :LOL:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Ուղարկեցի  :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Արա գիտեմ դրա համար պայման եմ դրել նույն այպի և նույն համակարգիչ


Ինչ ես խոսում, նույն համակարգչից հիմա էլ սենց թե նենց արած ա, նույն Իպիի իմաստը որնա՞: Էտ կետդ անիմաստա կարճ ասած

----------


## Elmo

> Ուղարկեցի


Ես էլ էի ուզում նման մի բան ուղարկեյի, ապրես: Բայց հետաքրքիր դեմքեր են: Ասա գոնե ինտերնետային հարցումները մի կեղծեք, որ վաղը մյուս օր կոմպրոմատ չդարձնեն ձեր դեմ:

----------


## Լեո

> Արա գիտեմ դրա համար պայման եմ դրել նույն այպի և նույն համակարգիչ


Իսկ եթե էդ նույն այփին ու կոմպը գտնվում են ինտերնետ ակուբում ու դրանից օգտվում են տարբեր մարդիկ, էդ դեպքում ո՞նց ա լինում :Think:  Օգտվողներից միայն մե՞կը կարող է քվեարկել :Think:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ես էլ էի ուզում նման մի բան ուղարկեյի, ապրես: Բայց հետաքրքիր դեմքեր են: Ասա գոնե ինտերնետային հարցումները մի կեղծեք, որ վաղը մյուս օր կոմպրոմատ չդարձնեն ձեր դեմ:


ՀԱնեցին այդ հարցումը, մոռացա պահանջեմ որ օֆիցիալ իրենց էձում տեղադրեին որ հարցման արդյունքները կեղծված են  :Sad:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Իսկ եթե էդ նույն այփին ու կոմպը գտնվում են ինտերնետ ակուբում ու դրանից օգտվում են տարբեր մարդիկ, էդ դեպքում ո՞նց ա լինում Օգտվողներից միայն մե՞կը կարող է քվեարկել


Այո ավելի լավ ա չկեղծվի քան կեղծվի, բա պատկերացրու դու մի 5000 դրամ ես ստացել ՀՀԿ-ից ու քո կոմպից հանգիստ նստած մի 100 ձեն ուղարկում ես նույն բանն ա լինում ինչ էտի ԲՈՏ-ը անի  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (27.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ես էլ էի ուզում նման մի բան ուղարկեյի, ապրես: Բայց հետաքրքիր դեմքեր են: Ասա գոնե ինտերնետային հարցումները մի կեղծեք, որ վաղը մյուս օր կոմպրոմատ չդարձնեն ձեր դեմ:


Կարծում եմ դա ՀՀԿ-ի ձեռքի գործ էր: Ուղղակի ԲՀԿ-ի վրա էին արել, որ հետո քո նշած պրոբլեմը չունենան: Պարզապես ուզում էին առանց ձեռքերը կեղտոտելու խեղաթյուրել հարցման արդյունքները, որովհետև արդեն լուրջ թվեր էին ձևավորվել:

----------


## Elmo

> Կարծում եմ դա ՀՀԿ-ի ձեռքի գործ էր: Ուղղակի ԲՀԿ-ի վրա էին արել, որ հետո քո նշած պրոբլեմը չունենան: Պարզապես ուզում էին առանց ձեռքերը կեղտոտելու խեղաթյուրել հարցման արդյունքները, որովհետև արդեն լուրջ թվեր էին ձևավորվել:


Ամեն ինչ կարա ավելի պարզ լինի: Ասենք մեկը զվարճացել ա ու վերջ: Որովհետև նման անպաշտպան հարցումում քվեարկող բոտ գրելու համար մեծ գիտելիքներ էլ պետք չի: Բայց ստեղ հարց ա առաջանում. ադյո՞ք լուրջ մարդը իրան տենց բան թույլ կտար: Ոչ թույլ չէր տա, եթե իհարկե իրան չվճարեյին դրա համար:

----------

Նորմարդ (27.03.2009)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Ամեն ինչ կարա ավելի պարզ լինի: Ասենք մեկը զվարճացել ա ու վերջ: Որովհետև նման անպաշտպան հարցումում քվեարկող բոտ գրելու համար մեծ գիտելիքներ էլ պետք չի: Բայց ստեղ հարց ա առաջանում. ադյո՞ք լուրջ մարդը իրան տենց բան թույլ կտար: Ոչ թույլ չէր տա, եթե իհարկե իրան չվճարեյին դրա համար:


Մտքերս ես կարդում  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Կարծես դատարանում լինեմ և դատախազի մեղադրանքները լսեմ: Լավ, ոչինչ, մեղադրի՛ր: Թող դատավորն էլ լինի ժամանակը:
> 
> Չու՛կ, ես հենց սկզբից՝ սահմանադրական փոփոխությունների ժամանակ, այդ դրույթի հետ այնքան էլ համաձայն չեմ եղել, որովհետև կարծում եմ, որ մի փոքրիկ պետության համար երկու մոտավորապես հավասարազոր «գլուխ» ունենալը ոչ այնքան հավասարակշռում է ենթադրում, որքան երկպառակտությունների հավանականություն:
> 
> Սա իմ կարծիքն է: Ունենալ այսպիսի կարծիք բնավ չի նշանակում «կուլ տալ» անարդարությունը կամ չունենալ քաղաքական կեցվածք:


Լեո, ես խոնարհաբար կընդունեի այս կարծիքդ, եթե իրավիճակը այլ չլիներ: Իմ դատողությունները կառուցված են ոչ թե այս թեմայում արածդ գրառումների հիման վրա, այլ ընդհանուր ֆորումում  :Wink:  Ներիր, սակայն այն, ինչը դու գուցե և կարող ես համարել քաղաք*ական* կեցվածք, ես համարում եմ քաղաք*ացիական* կեցվածքի բացակայություն: Ես համարում եմ դա անտարբերություն: Ես համարում եմ դա անարդարությունները չտեսնելու կամ տեսնելու, բայց պայքարելու չկամություն: Ու այո՛, ես այս ամենը միշտ էլ բարձրաձայնելու ու ասելու եմ դիմացինիս երեսին, եթե անգամ նրա երևակայությունը հասնի նրան, որ այդ բարձրաձայնումս անվանի դատախազի խոսք... մյուս կողմից լավ է, որ դատախազի խոսք ես համարում, ուրեմն զգում ես, որ այս հարցերում մեղադրվելու հիմք ունես: Ինչևէ: Շատ չշեղվենք:



Ա1+-ի պատմությունը ծիծաղեցրեց: Բայց մեր խնդիրը սա չէ: Մեր խնդիրը իսկական ընտրությունների ժամանակ այդ նույն մեթոդով կեղծիքների դեմն առնելն է, որն իրականում անհամեմատ բարդ խնդիր է:

----------

Norton (27.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, ես խոնարհաբար կընդունեի այս կարծիքդ, եթե իրավիճակը այլ չլիներ: Իմ դատողությունները կառուցված են ոչ թե այս թեմայում արածդ գրառումների հիման վրա, այլ ընդհանուր ֆորումում  Ներիր, սակայն այն, ինչը դու գուցե և կարող ես համարել քաղաք*ական* կեցվածք, ես համարում եմ քաղաք*ացիական* կեցվածքի բացակայություն: Ես համարում եմ դա անտարբերություն: Ես համարում եմ դա անարդարությունները չտեսնելու կամ տեսնելու, բայց պայքարելու չկամություն: Ու այո՛, ես այս ամենը միշտ էլ բարձրաձայնելու ու ասելու եմ դիմացինիս երեսին, եթե անգամ նրա երևակայությունը հասնի նրան, որ այդ բարձրաձայնումս անվանի դատախազի խոսք... մյուս կողմից լավ է, որ դատախազի խոսք ես համարում, ուրեմն զգում ես, որ այս հարցերում մեղադրվելու հիմք ունես: Ինչևէ: Շատ չշեղվենք:


Նախորդ գրառումը կատարելիս «քաղաքացիական» բառի փոխարեն սխալմամբ է «քաղաքական գրել»:

Իսկ նմացած մասին առայժմ և այս թեմայում չեմ պատասխանի:

----------


## ministr

> Մեր խնդիրը իսկական ընտրությունների ժամանակ այդ նույն մեթոդով կեղծիքների դեմն առնելն է, որն իրականում անհամեմատ բարդ խնդիր է:


Ընդհանրապես ոնց կարելի ա կեղծումների դեմն առնել? 
Որպես հետամնաց երկիր կարելի էր ներդնել մատները թանաքոտելու համակարգը, կարելի էր քվեաթերթիկները տպել ոչ թե Հայաստանում կամ արտասահմանում, բայց ինքներդ էլ հասկանում եք, որ այդ միջոցները պետք ա կիրառի պետությունը ու պարզից էլ պարզ ա որ չի անի:

Հիմա ինչ կարող է անի ընդդիմությունը կամ քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ քաղաքացին որ կեղծումները նվազագույնի հասցվեն:


Առաջին հերթին ընտրություններին ակտիվ մասնակցել, որ քո տեղը ուրիշը չքվեարկի:
Ուրիշ ինչ?

----------


## Elmo

Դե կեղծողները ներսից են: Ժողովրդի մատները թանաքոտելը բան չի փոխի:

----------


## davidus

Որպեսզի կեղծումների դեմ պայքարենք կամ կեղծումներից ընդհանրապես զերծ մնանք, նախ պետք ա հասարակության գիտակցության արժեհամակարգն ու աշխարհընկալումը փոխվի: Ցանկացած այլ դեպքում հայի հնարամտությունը թույլ կտա ցանկացած խոչընդոտ շրջանցել:
Ընենց որ, կեղծիքների դեմ պայքարելու ամենալավ միջոցը կեղծիքներ չանելն է

----------


## Chuk

> Ընդհանրապես ոնց կարելի ա կեղծումների դեմն առնել? 
> Որպես հետամնաց երկիր կարելի էր ներդնել մատները թանաքոտելու համակարգը, կարելի էր քվեաթերթիկները տպել ոչ թե Հայաստանում կամ արտասահմանում, բայց ինքներդ էլ հասկանում եք, որ այդ միջոցները պետք ա կիրառի պետությունը ու պարզից էլ պարզ ա որ չի անի:
> 
> Հիմա ինչ կարող է անի ընդդիմությունը կամ քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ քաղաքացին որ կեղծումները նվազագույնի հասցվեն:
> 
> 
> Առաջին հերթին ընտրություններին ակտիվ մասնակցել, որ քո տեղը ուրիշը չքվեարկի:
> Ուրիշ ինչ?


Մինիստր ջան, հենց դրա համար էլ ասում եմ, որ անհամեմատ բարդ խնդիր է, որը լուծման կարիք ունի: 

*Խնդիր 1՝ կարևորագույն խնդիր.* Կարողանալ քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն չունեցող քաղաքացու մեջ սերմանել քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն ու այնպես անել, որ չգիտակիցները դառնան բացարձակ փոքրամասնություն: Ահավոր բարդ, թերևս նույնիսկ անլուծելի խնդիր, բայց որի համար պետք է քայլեր ձեռնարկել: Պետք է հասկացնել քաղաքացուն, որ ինքը պիտի գնա ընտրություններին՝ իր ձայնը չփոշիացնելու համար, որ բավական է, ինչ ինքը խոսում է «մեկ է կեղծում են», որովհետև ոչ թե մեկ է կեղծում են, այլ ինքն է իր չգնալով օգնում որ կեղծեն:

*Խնդիր 2՝ կաշառքի հարցը.* Կարողանալ ժողովրդին հասկացնել, որ իրենց նետված երկու կոպեկը ստրկացման ճանապարհ է: Գնալ ավելի առաջ ու կարողանալ հասնել նրան, որ փողը վերցրած քաղաքացին քվեարկի իր ուզած քաղաքական ուժի օգտին (լրացուցիչ խնդիր է այդ քարոզչությունն էնպես սարքել, որ նրանք ընտրեն ՀԱԿ-ին, բացատրելով, որ դա լավագույն տարբերակն է):

*Խնդիր 3՝ դիտորդների ու վստահված անձերի հարցը.* այս մարդկանց պետք է շատ լավ պատրաստել, որպեսզի նրանք կարողանան ճիշտ ու տեղին ֆիքսել բոլոր ընտրախախտումները, դրանք ամրապնդելով հավաստի ապացույցներով:


Պետք է մտածել այլ ճանապարհներ, այդ թվում գուցե կիրառելի լինի ընտրատեղամասերի մոտ կողմնակիցների կուտակումը, արագ արձագանքման խմբերի ստեղծումը և այլն: Սրանք ընդամենը մոտեցումներ են, ոչ ավելին: 

Սակայն այս ամենը բարդագույն աշխատանք է լինելու, որն անհրաժեշտ է անել  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Չուկ ջան,  ըստ իս մեթոդները կարելի է բաժանել երկարաժամկետ և կարճաժամկետ խմբերի:
Օրինակ քո նշած առաջին և երկրորդ խնդիրները միանշանակ երկար ժամանակ են պահանջում: Մարդիկ պետք ա մի քիչ քաղաքակիրթ դառնան ու ընդհանրապես կրթվեն, որ էդ խնդիրները սկսեն լուծում ստանալ: Ցիվիլ մարդուն ոչ ոք չի ասի արի քեզ 5000 դրամ տամ գնա ընտրի էս մարդուն: 
Սրա լուծումները հեշտ չեն` կենսամակարդակի բարձրացում, որ 5000 դրամին թամահ չանեն, մշակույթի զարգացում հատկապես շրջաններում, կրթության որակի բարձրացում և այլն:
Հիմա ինչքան ուզում ես քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն ասա, մեծամասնությունը կընտրի նրան, ով 5000 կտա: Հիշում եմ ԱԺ ընտրությունների ժամանակ Կարապետիչը մանթոյից դուրս չէր գալիս: Ասում էր մարդուն հեռուստացույց եմ տվել.. մի քանի ամիս առաջ, իսկ ընտրության օրն եկել ասումա Կարապետիչ ջան, ինձ 5000 են առաջարկում, բայց որ դու 3000 տաս քեզ կընտրեմ: No Comments..

Ինչ վերաբերում ա խմբերի ստեղծմանը, ապա նման խմբեր պետք ա ստեղծվեն յուրաքանչյուր տեղամասի համար, որ գոնե թույլ չտան վստահված անձին գողանան տանեն ծեծեն և այլն ու վստահված անձը իրան մի քիչ վստահ զգա, թե չէ մենակ էդքանի դեմ ամեն մեկը չի կարող:

Մի հարց էլ կա, որ իմ մտքում էր դեռ նախագահական ընտրություններից սկսած.. ԼՏՊ-ի շրջապատում շատ են մարդիկ, որ ընտրությունների կեղծմամբ են զբաղվել 90-ականներին: Միթե չգիտեն հակաթույն կեղծումների դեմ? Այսնքն դիմացինի քայլերը եթե գիտես, հնարավոր դա չի դա ինչ որ ձևի կանխարգելել?

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան,  ըստ իս մեթոդները կարելի է բաժանել երկարաժամկետ և կարճաժամկետ խմբերի:
> Օրինակ քո նշած առաջին և երկրորդ խնդիրները միանշանակ երկար ժամանակ են պահանջում: Մարդիկ պետք ա մի քիչ քաղաքակիրթ դառնան ու ընդհանրապես կրթվեն, որ էդ խնդիրները սկսեն լուծում ստանալ: Ցիվիլ մարդուն ոչ ոք չի ասի արի քեզ 5000 դրամ տամ գնա ընտրի էս մարդուն: 
> Սրա լուծումները հեշտ չեն` կենսամակարդակի բարձրացում, որ 5000 դրամին թամահ չանեն, մշակույթի զարգացում հատկապես շրջաններում, կրթության որակի բարձրացում և այլն:
> Հիմա ինչքան ուզում ես քաղաքացիական գիտակցություն ասա, մեծամասնությունը կընտրի նրան, ով 5000 կտա: Հիշում եմ ԱԺ ընտրությունների ժամանակ Կարապետիչը մանթոյից դուրս չէր գալիս: Ասում էր մարդուն հեռուստացույց եմ տվել.. մի քանի ամիս առաջ, իսկ ընտրության օրն եկել ասումա Կարապետիչ ջան, ինձ 5000 են առաջարկում, բայց որ դու 3000 տաս քեզ կընտրեմ: No Comments..


Այո՛, սա երկարաժամկետ լուծում պահանջող խնդիր է, իսկ լուծմամբ զբաղվում են արդեն տարուց ավելի: Միանշանակ է, որ այսօր գումար վերցնողներն անհամեմատ ավելի քիչ են: Այլ հարց է, որ անձամբ ես գտնում եմ, որ այս քարոզարշավի ժամանակ մեծապես պետք է զբաղվել այս խնդրի լուծման, բարոյական արժեհամակարգի պրոպագանդայով, ստրկացման մասին մանրամասն վերլուծություններով:




> Մի հարց էլ կա, որ իմ մտքում էր դեռ նախագահական ընտրություններից սկսած.. ԼՏՊ-ի շրջապատում շատ են մարդիկ, որ ընտրությունների կեղծմամբ են զբաղվել 90-ականներին: Միթե չգիտեն հակաթույն կեղծումների դեմ? Այսնքն դիմացինի քայլերը եթե գիտես, հնարավոր դա չի դա ինչ որ ձևի կանխարգելել?


Անիմաստ խոսակցությունների գիրկը չընկնելու համար չեմ ուզում բանավեճ ծավալել, թե քանիսն են ՀԱԿ-ում «նախկին ընտրակեղծարար» (այդպիսիք, անշուշտ, չեն կարող չլինել), սակայն այս ասածդ անհիմն է, ասեմ թե ինչու: Բոլորս գիտենք այդ կեղծիքների մեխանիզմները ու գիտենք հրաշալի, պետք չի, որ մարդը նախկինում ինքը դրա մասնիկը լիներ այդ մեխանիզմներ իմանալու համար: Իսկ հակամեխանիզմներ մշակվում կամ առնվազն փորձում են մշակվել: Մասնավորապես վերջին օրերին իմ ունեցած տեղեկատվությամբ այս ուղղությամբ բազում քննարկումներ են գնում:

----------


## ministr

> Անիմաստ խոսակցությունների գիրկը չընկնելու համար չեմ ուզում բանավեճ ծավալել, թե քանիսն են ՀԱԿ-ում «նախկին ընտրակեղծարար» (այդպիսիք, անշուշտ, չեն կարող չլինել), սակայն այս ասածդ անհիմն է, ասեմ թե ինչու: Բոլորս գիտենք այդ կեղծիքների մեխանիզմները ու գիտենք հրաշալի, պետք չի, որ մարդը նախկինում ինքը դրա մասնիկը լիներ այդ մեխանիզմներ իմանալու համար: Իսկ հակամեխանիզմներ մշակվում կամ առնվազն փորձում են մշակվել: Մասնավորապես վերջին օրերին իմ ունեցած տեղեկատվությամբ այս ուղղությամբ բազում քննարկումներ են գնում:


Դրա համար ես կոնկրետ թիվ, կամ մարդկանց չշեշետեցի: Ես ակումբի շատ մասնակիցներից ավելի տարիքով եմ, ու տեսել եմ շատ բաներ ինչ որ շատերը միայն լսել են կամ չեն ել լսել: Մենք գիտենք կեղծումների միայն ընդհանուր սցենարը: Նույն ձևի գիտենք ասենք շատ սարքերի աշխատանք, բայց որ փչանա դժվար թե սարքենք: Մի բանա ուղղակի իմանալ, մեկ այլ բան կազմակերպել ու մասնակցել: Համարենք, որ ապաշխարհել են: Բայց ներքին խոհանոցին պետք է քաջածանոթ լինեն:
Հակամեխանիզմները պետք էր կիրառել դեռ նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ, իսկ եթե կիրառվել են ուրեմն անարդյունավետ են եղել: Տեսնենք հիմա ինչ կմտածեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Դրա համար ես կոնկրետ թիվ, կամ մարդկանց չշեշետեցի: Ես ակումբի շատ մասնակիցներից ավելի տարիքով եմ, ու տեսել եմ շատ բաներ ինչ որ շատերը միայն լսել են կամ չեն ել լսել: Մենք գիտենք կեղծումների միայն ընդհանուր սցենարը: Նույն ձևի գիտենք ասենք շատ սարքերի աշխատանք, բայց որ փչանա դժվար թե սարքենք: Մի բանա ուղղակի իմանալ, մեկ այլ բան կազմակերպել ու մասնակցել: Համարենք, որ ապաշխարհել են: Բայց ներքին խոհանոցին պետք է քաջածանոթ լինեն:
> Հակամեխանիզմները պետք էր կիրառել դեռ նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ, իսկ եթե կիրառվել են ուրեմն անարդյունավետ են եղել: Տեսնենք հիմա ինչ կմտածեն:


Ներողություն, սակայն թույլ տուր  տարիքի հիշատակումդ համարել անտեղի ու ասել, որ ամեն ինչ էլ տեսել ենք ու ամեն ինչ էլ գիտենք: Եվ նաև թող մեծամտություն հնչի, բայց շատ դեպքերում գիտենք նաև կոնկրետ մեխանիզմները: Այնպես ոչ կոչ եմ անում ակամա սև փիառով չզբաղվել  :Wink:

----------


## ministr

Անտեղի? 11 ու 17-18 տարեկանը նույն բանն են տեսնում կամ հասկանում?

----------


## ministr

Սև PR-ի խնդիր չկա: Ինչ կա կա.. դրանից ոչ ոք չի կարող հրաժարվել:

----------


## Chuk

> Անտեղի? 11 ու 17-18 տարեկանը նույն բանն են տեսնում կամ հասկանում?


Ես կարող եմ բազում այն ժամանակվա 11 տարեկանների անվանակոչել, ովքեր հազար անգամ ավելի լավ են տեղեկացված այն ժամանակվա կատարվածին, քան այն ժամանակվա 17-18 կամ թեկուզ 30 տարեկանները: Ու բնավ կարևոր չէ այս համատեքստում նրանց այն ժամանակվա տարիքը: Այդպես խոսելու դեպքում ես կարող եմ պնդել, որ 17-18 տարեկանները այն ժամանակ այնքան հասունություն չունեին, ենթադրենք (զուտ որպես օրինակ եմ ասում), որ հստակ հասկանային կատարվածը, առանց ընկնելու կողքի տրամադրությունների տակ:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է սև փիառին, ապա պնդում եմ: Անտեղի, խոսակցության հետ չառնչվող ժամանակ նետված այդ խոսքերը, որոնք կարող են որոշակի տրամադրություններ արթնացնել, ես լրիվ իրավունք ունեմ կոչելու սև փիառ, անկախ նրանից դա նպատակաուղղված է, թե ակամա:

----------


## ministr

Անվանակոչելով որ գնա մինչև էգուց կնստենք ու չենք էլ իմանա որն ա ճիշտ որը ոչ: 17-18 տարեկանն էնքան հասունություն ունի, որ ընտրումա, ի տարբերություն 11-ի, դա արդեն ոչ թե քաղաքական կատեգորիա ա այլ ֆիզիոլոգիական ու հոգեբանական: Ինչևիցե, ով ինչ տեսել ու իմացելա էդ իրա համարա ու տեղ բան չես փոխի: Չնայած շատ կան նույնիսկ 50 տարեկան անգրագետներ:

Ինչ վերաբերում ա փիառներին, ես այս ռեսուրսը համարում եմ կարծիքների փոխանակման ու հաղորդակցման միջոց, ոչ թե նախընտրական քարոզարշավի սուբյեկտ կամ  որոշակի քաղաքական ուժի տեղեկատվական օրգան: Հետևաբար, ինձ իրավունք եմ վերապահում իմ կարծիքն արտահայտել կամ փոխանակել որոշակի իրողությունների մասին, որոնք քաջ հայտնի են հասարակությանը ու ինքդ էլ չես ժխտում:

Սակայն թեմայից շեղվեցինք: Հիմա կարևորը ոչ թե հին ու նոր անելն ա, այլ բացառելը դրանց կրկնությունը ինչքան որ հնարավոր կլինի:

----------

Elmo (27.03.2009), Ձայնալար (27.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Սակայն թեմայից շեղվեցինք: Հիմա կարևորը ոչ թե հին ու նոր անելն ա, այլ բացառելը դրանց կրկնությունը ինչքան որ հնարավոր կլինի:


Շնորհակալություն, ուրեմն խնդրում ու նորից կոչ եմ անում կենտրոնանալ միայն ու միայն առաջիկա իրողությունների վրա:

----------


## Norton

*Չստորագրել Բեգլարյանի օգտի՞ն*
 



> Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի բոլոր աշխատակիցներին քաղաքապետ Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի հանձնարարությամբ տրամադրվել են «100 տոկոսանոց ցուցակներ»: *Ինչպես «Ա1+»-ին հայտնեց Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի աշխատակիցներից մեկը, դրանք պետք է լրացվեն' ՀՀԿ թեկնածու, գործող քաղաքապետ Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի օգտին:
> 
> «Բացի այդ մեզ նաեւ սպառնացել են, որ եթե այդ ցուցակները անձնագրային եւ այլ տվյալներով լրացված ետ չվերադարձնենք, կզրկվենք աշխատանքից»,- «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց քաղաքապետարանի աշխատակից, ով հասկանալի պատճառներով խնդրեց իր անունը չհրապարակել:
> 
> Մեր զրուցակիցը հավելեց նաեւ, որ քաղաքապետարանի աշխատակիցները մասնավորապես պետք է «100 տոկոսանոց ցուցակները» բաժանեն թաղապետարանի աշխատակիցներին, որոնք եւս պետք է ամեն ինչ անեն Բեգլարյանի համար ձայներ ապահովելու համար:
> 
> «Տեսեք, ցուցակի վերին հատվածում գրված «գլխավոր պատասխանատու» տողում պետք է ներկայանա քաղաքապետարանի աշխատակիցը: Երրրորդ'տողում «պատասխանատու» բառի դիմաց պետք է գրվի արդեն թաղապետարանի աշխատակցի, իսկ ցուցակի վերին հատվածում նաեւ համայնքի անունը: Այս աշխատանքի համար մեզ չեն վարձատրելու»,- ասաց քաղաքապետարանի աշխատակիցը:*
> 
> Ի դեպ, երբ երկու օր առաջ «Ա1+»-ը հրապարակել էր «100 տոկոսանոց ցուցակի» մասին տեղեկատվություն, ՀՀԿ մամուլի պատասխանատու, ԱԺ պատգամավոր Էդվարդ Շարմազանովն ասել էր.
> ...

----------

Chuk (27.03.2009), Հայկօ (27.03.2009), Տրիբուն (28.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Կբացատրեք էս ցուցակներ կազմելու իմաստն ինչ ա? Որ չգնան քվեարկության իրանց տեղն ընտրեն?

----------

Elmo (27.03.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Չեք հոգնել դեռ?
Ես այնքան եմ հոգնել ամեն ընտրություններին նույն բանը տեսնելուց...
Տեսնես էդ ՀՀԿի աշխատողները ու այլ տեսակի զբաղվածները /շնիկները/ չեն հոգնել ամեն անգամ էտքան թուղթ մրելուց, էտքան կազմակերպչական աշխատանքներից, փող բաժանելուց, սրան-նրան վախացնելուց  :Sad: 

Չպետք է թողնենք այս անգամ էլ նույնը անեն  :Goblin:  
ոնց կարող է մարդը իմանալ, որ նման բաներ են անում ու հանգիստ նստել
պետք է պայքարենք ....

 :Victory:

----------


## Chuk

> Կբացատրեք էս ցուցակներ կազմելու իմաստն ինչ ա? Որ չգնան քվեարկության իրանց տեղն ընտրեն?


Էժանագին տրյուկ, որը ցավոք ազդում է որոշակի մասսայի վրա, ովքեր կարծում են, որ ընկել են վերահսկողության տակ ու եթե ստորագրել են, ապա չեն կարող ուրիշին ընտրել,  քանզի իրենք արդեն ֆիքսված են, իրենց ընտրելու են: Սա գործածության ձևերից միայն մեկն է:

----------


## ministr

Իսկ հնարավոր չի, որ մարդու չմասնակցելու դեպքում իրա անձնագրի ստորագրության ևձով ստորագրեն ու քվեարկեն իրա փոխարեն?

----------


## Chuk

> Իսկ հնարավոր չի, որ մարդու չմասնակցելու դեպքում իրա անձնագրի ստորագրության ևձով ստորագրեն ու քվեարկեն իրա փոխարեն?


Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր ա, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ այդ նպատակով ա հավաքվում: Մասնավորապես ստորագրությունները հատ-հատ ոչ մեկն էլ չի ստուգելու, կարող են ցանկացած ստորագրություն դնեն: Այլ հարց, որ գուցե այս ցուցակները օգտագործեն օրվա վերջում նայելու համար թե ով չի եկել (հաստատ էստեղ լինողներից ու քվեարկելու պոտենցիալ ունեցողներից) ու նրա տեղը քվեարկեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կբացատրեք էս ցուցակներ կազմելու իմաստն ինչ ա? Որ չգնան քվեարկության իրանց տեղն ընտրեն?


Մոտավորապես այդպես։ Անձնագրի տվյալներ տվող քաղաքացին ներքին կարգով հայնտում է իր համաձայնությունը, որ իր փոխարեն կընտրեն։ Նրա անձնագրի տվյալները արդեն լրացվում են համապատասխան մատյանում, ստորագրվում են, ինքը եթե ներկայանա էլ, կասեն դու արդեն ընտրել ես, ապե (կամ քուր, մորքուր, հոպար ՋԱՆ, «ջան»–ը կշեշտվի առանձնահատուկ)։ Պրիմիտիվ բայց աշխատող տարբերակ է, համարվում է, որ գործնականում անձնագրի տվյալներ տվողը էլ չի գնա ընտրական տեղամաս։ Այդպես բացառվում է մատյանում գրանցվածների ու քվեաթերթիկների քանակների անհամապատասխանությունը։ Բայց երբ նկատում են, որ ահագին «պռապուսկատ» են արել կասկածելի քվեներ, որոնք հնարավոր է հակառակորդին են գնացել, այդժամ սկսվում է իսկական լցոնումը, մութն ընկած ժամանակ հսկվում է տեղամասի մուտքը, իսկ ներսում գրիչ–մելաններն առած սկսում են լրացնել չեկողների տվյալները, որ նախորոք ունեն, ու լցնում են համապտասախան քվեաթերթիկներ։ Շատ ժամանակ էլ պարզապես դափոնով լցնում են, իսկ մատյանը լրացնում են ամբողջ գիշեր։  Դա հիմնականում այն տեղամասերում, որտեղ հակառակորդի դիտորդ–ներկայացուցչին կամ կաշառել, կամ ծեծել, կամ էլ ֆուկ են արել քնելու։ Շատ կազմակերպված ազգային ինքնախաբեություն է, փոխարենը անձամբ համեղ պատառներ ուտելու  թեկուզ ժամանակավոր, բայց գերագույն հաճույք։ Ախր միշտ նաղդ փողի կալոդը նիսյա ժողովրդավարությունից լավ է ::}:

----------

ministr (27.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ոնց նայում եմ պետք ա թաքնված տեսախցիկներ շարել նախօրոք

----------

Rammer (28.03.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Հիշում եմ ԱԺ ընտրությունների ժամանակ Կարապետիչը մանթոյից դուրս չէր գալիս: Ասում էր մարդուն հեռուստացույց եմ տվել.. մի քանի ամիս առաջ, իսկ ընտրության օրն եկել ասումա Կարապետիչ ջան, ինձ 5000 են առաջարկում, բայց որ դու 3000 տաս քեզ կընտրեմ: No Comments..


Ողբալի ա...

----------


## Chuk

> Մոտավորապես այդպես։ Անձնագրի տվյալներ տվող քաղաքացին ներքին կարգով հայնտում է իր համաձայնությունը, որ իր փոխարեն կընտրեն։ Նրա անձնագրի տվյալները արդեն լրացվում են համապատասխան մատյանում, ստորագրվում են, ինքը եթե ներկայանա էլ, կասեն դու արդեն ընտրել ես, ապե (կամ քուր, մորքուր, հոպար ՋԱՆ, «ջան»–ը կշեշտվի առանձնահատուկ)։ Պրիմիտիվ բայց աշխատող տարբերակ է, համարվում է, որ գործնականում անձնագրի տվյալներ տվողը էլ չի գնա ընտրական տեղամաս։


Վիշապ ձյա, ստեղ մի հատ բայց կա: Հաճախ ասենք էսինչ պաշտոնյաին կամ էսինչ մարդուն, սպային, չգիտեմ ում պարտադրվում, վստահվում է, որ ինքը պիտի N հոգու անուն բերի: Այդ N հոգու մեջ մտնում են ընտանիքի անդամներ, ընկերներ և այլն, ովքեր միանշանակ գնալու ու իրենց թեկնածուի օգտին են քվեարկելու, իսկ այդ թղթում ստորագրում են, որ իրենց ծանոթը աշխատավայրում դժվարություններ չունենան: Այս մասին իշխանությունները հստակ գիտեն: Ես անգամ գիտեմ այսպիսի թղթերի մասին, որտեղ ամբողջովին սխալ ինֆորմացիա է լրացվել: Ասածս այն է, որ «մորքուր» կամ «հոպարո՜» տարբերակները շատ հաճախ պարզապես հակառակ էֆեկտը կթողնեն:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր ա, բայց չեմ կարծում, որ այդ նպատակով ա հավաքվում: Մասնավորապես ստորագրությունները հատ-հատ ոչ մեկն էլ չի ստուգելու, կարող են ցանկացած ստորագրություն դնեն: Այլ հարց, որ գուցե այս ցուցակները օգտագործեն օրվա վերջում նայելու համար թե ով չի եկել (հաստատ էստեղ լինողներից ու քվեարկելու պոտենցիալ ունեցողներից) ու նրա տեղը քվեարկեն:


Հայաստանում ստորագրությունների համապատասխանության օրենքով հաստատված մեթոդաբանություն չկա, համենայն դեպս ես սիրողական կարգով մի քանի իրավաբանից տեղեկացել եմ, որ նման փորձ գրեթե գոյություն չունի։ Իսկ քաղաքացիների քանի տոկոսն է ներկա իրավիճակում վիզ դնելու ապացուցել, որ իր ստորագրությունը կեղծել են, հուսով եմ գլխի եք ընկնում։ Համենայն դեպս այն, որ ինքը հոժարակամ անձնագրի տվյալներ է փոխանցել, արդեն հատել է օրինականության սահմանը։ Անձնական տվյալների գաղտնիությունը օրենքով սահմանված է, իսկ դրանց փոխանցումը առանց տիրոջ համաձայնության օրինախախտում է։ Իսկ եթե տերը ինքն է փոխանցել, ուրեմն արդեն հանցակից է։

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ձյա, ստեղ մի հատ բայց կա: Հաճախ ասենք էսինչ պաշտոնյաին կամ էսինչ մարդուն, սպային, չգիտեմ ում պարտադրվում, վստահվում է, որ ինքը պիտի N հոգու անուն բերի: Այդ N հոգու մեջ մտնում են ընտանիքի անդամներ, ընկերներ և այլն, ովքեր միանշանակ գնալու ու իրենց թեկնածուի օգտին են քվեարկելու, իսկ այդ թղթում ստորագրում են, որ իրենց ծանոթը աշխատավայրում դժվարություններ չունենան: Այս մասին իշխանությունները հստակ գիտեն: Ես անգամ գիտեմ այսպիսի թղթերի մասին, որտեղ ամբողջովին սխալ ինֆորմացիա է լրացվել: Ասածս այն է, որ «մորքուր» կամ «հոպարո՜» տարբերակները շատ հաճախ պարզապես հակառակ էֆեկտը կթողնեն:


Չուկ ջան, նման դեպքերը գործնականում քիչ են։ Մինչև բողոքարկում հասցնում են ահագին բաներ դզմզել, ոչ լեգիտիմի լեզվով ասած՝ շըտըկել։ Իսկ ամենածայրահեղ դեպքում պարզապես հետաձգում, արհեստական հերթեր են սարքում, այսինքն իսկական բողոքարկողից առաջ գցում են մի վախտ կեղծ բողոքարկողների, որոնց գործը ահագին ձգձգվում է, ու իհարկե հետո պարզվում է, որ չնչին անճշտություններ կամ տառասխալներ են եղել, ու իսկական բողոքարկողին հերթը չի էլ հասնում։ Իսկ զուգահեռ սարքոցին արդեն էն մասշտաբների է հասած լինում, որ եթե հերթը իսկական բողոքարկողին էլ հասնի ու հաստատեն, որ կեղծիք է տեղի ունեցել, բայց էդ մի դեպքը «քվեարկության արդյունքի վրա զգալի ազդեցություն չի գործելու»։ Ճարահատյալ դեպքում էլ, մի երկու կեղծողների ձևի համար կդատնեն ու գյոզերով բաց կթողնեն։ Արդեն սաղ անգիր պիտի որ իմանանք է, ախր :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, նման դեպքերը գործնականում քիչ են։ Մինչև բողոքարկում հասցնում են ահագին բաներ դզմզել, ոչ լեգիտիմի լեզվով ասած՝ շըտըկել։ Իսկ ամենածայրահեղ դեպքում պարզապես հետաձգում, արհեստական հերթեր են սարքում, այսինքն իսկական բողոքարկողից առաջ գցում են մի վախտ կեղծ բողոքարկողների, որոնց գործը ահագին ձգձգվում է, ու իհարկե հետո պարզվում է, որ չնչին անճշտություններ կամ տառասխալներ են եղել, ու իսկական բողոքարկողին հերթը չի էլ հասնում։ Իսկ զուգահեռ սարքոցին արդեն էն մասշտաբների է հասած լինում, որ եթե հերթը իսկական բողոքարկողին էլ հասնի ու հաստատեն, որ կեղծիք է տեղի ունեցել, բայց էդ մի դեպքը «քվեարկության արդյունքի վրա զգալի ազդեցություն չի գործելու»։ Ճարահատյալ դեպքում էլ, մի երկու կեղծողների ձևի համար կդատնեն ու գյոզերով բաց կթողնեն։ Արդեն սաղ անգիր պիտի որ իմանանք է, ախր


Ուրիշ բան էի ասում  :Smile: 
Իս ասածն էն ա, որ նման դեպքերում ռիսկերն էնքան էլ բոխկ չի ինքնավստահ «Հոպարո՜» ասել, թե չէ մնացածի հետ համաձայն եմ:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ուրիշ բան էի ասում 
> Իս ասածն էն ա, որ նման դեպքերում ռիսկերն էնքան էլ բոխկ չի ինքնավստահ «Հոպարո՜» ասել, թե չէ մնացածի հետ համաձայն եմ:


Չուկ ջան, անձնագրի տվյալներ տվող քաղաքացու հոգեբանությունը արդեն հայտնի է, այդ քաղաքացիներին հանգիստ կարելի է «հոպպաա՜ր» էլ ասել, նույնսիկ «արա»–յով էլ դիմել։ Ռիսկով ու դուխով քաղաքացին պարզապես անձնագրի տվյալներ չի տա, ու ուզողներին էլ կուղարկի այնտեղ, որտեղ խեցգետիններն են ձմեռում։

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, անձնագրի տվյալներ տվող քաղաքացու հոգեբանությունը արդեն հայտնի է, այդ քաղաքացիներին հանգիստ կարելի է «հոպպաա՜ր» էլ ասել, նույնսիկ «արա»–յով էլ դիմել։ Ռիսկով ու դուխով քաղաքացին պարզապես անձնագրի տվյալներ չի տա, ու ուզողներին էլ կուղարկի այնտեղ, որտեղ խեցգետիններն են ձմեռում։


Այ նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ հենց էդ էի ասել, որ չէ  :Wink: 
1. կան մարդիկ, ովքեր տալիս են իրենց տվյալները ընդամենը ընկերոջ վիճակը չբարդացնելու համար
2. կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ծիծաղելով են ստորագրում, նախապես իմանալով, որ ուրիշին են ընտրելու ու լավ էլ դուխով մարդիկ են
3. կան մարդիկ, ովքեր անունները տալիս են նրանց հաշվարկները խառնելու համար
4. կան մարդիկ, ում անունները գրվում են, բայց իրենք էդ մասին իսկի չգիտեն էլ, ասենք ընկերը կամ շեֆն ուղղակի լրացրել է 
և այլն:

Ուզում եմ ասել, որ այդ ցուցակներում բոլոր ներգրավածները չեն, վախկոտ են  :Wink:

----------

Elmo (27.03.2009), Norton (28.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Այ նախորդ գրառմանս մեջ հենց էդ էի ասել, որ չէ 
> 1. կան մարդիկ, ովքեր տալիս են իրենց տվյալները ընդամենը ընկերոջ վիճակը չբարդացնելու համար
> 2. կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ծիծաղելով են ստորագրում, նախապես իմանալով, որ ուրիշին են ընտրելու ու լավ էլ դուխով մարդիկ են
> 3. կան մարդիկ, ովքեր անունները տալիս են նրանց հաշվարկները խառնելու համար
> 4. կան մարդիկ, ում անունները գրվում են, բայց իրենք էդ մասին իսկի չգիտեն էլ, ասենք ընկերը կամ շեֆն ուղղակի լրացրել է 
> և այլն:
> 
> Ուզում եմ ասել, որ այդ ցուցակներում բոլոր ներգրավածները չեն, վախկոտ են


Է՜խ, այդպիսինները շատ լինեին… իհարկե կան նման մարդիկ, պարզապես իրենց մասին լուրերը լռում են :Wink:  Միֆ է եղբայր, այդպես ծիծաղելով էլ ու դուխով էլ համաժողովրդական կեղծում ենք անում ու հպարտանում ենք։ Կրկնում եմ, անձնագրի տվյալները ինչ–ինչ նպատակով որևէ մեկին փոխանցելը իրավաբանական տեսանկյունից համարվում է գործարք կամ համագործակցություն։ Եթե քաղաքացին հոժարակամ իր կամ այլոց անձնագրային տվյալներ է փոխանցում այլ անձանց, ապա այստեղ ավտոմատ հանցակազմ կա, պետք չի այդ ծիծաղն ու դուխը, օրենքով շարժվել է պետք։

----------

Mephistopheles (28.03.2009), REAL_ist (27.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Է՜խ, այդպիսինները շատ լինեին… իհարկե կան նման մարդիկ, պարզապես իրենց մասին լուրերը լռում են Միֆ է եղբայր, այդպես ծիծաղելով էլ ու դուխով էլ համաժողովրդական կեղծում ենք անում ու հպարտանում ենք։ Կրկնում եմ, անձնագրի տվյալները ինչ–ինչ նպատակով որևէ մեկին փոխանցելը իրավաբանական տեսանկյունից համարվում է գործարք կամ համագործակցություն։ Եթե քաղաքացին հոժարակամ իր կամ այլոց անձնագրային տվյալներ է փոխանցում այլ անձանց, ապա այստեղ ավտոմատ հանցակազմ կա, պետք չի այդ ծիծաղն ու դուխը, օրենքով շարժվել է պետք։


Կոնկրետացնել չեմ ուզում, սակայն այդպիսիքին շատ եմ հանդիպել հանդիպել եմ, երբ իմ աչքի առաջ այդպիսի ցուցակներ էին լրացվում: Ի դեպ հավաքողները որպես կանոն խեղճացած ասում էին, որ սա զուտ ձևականություն ա, ախպեր, էդ ստորագրությունը տվեք, դա ձեզ ոչինչ  չի պարտավորեցնում, էս ցուցակները ոչ մեկը չի ստուգում և այլն: Որ դա հանցագործություն է, չեմ առարկում  :Smile:

----------


## Lion

> Է՜խ, այդպիսինները շատ լինեին… իհարկե կան նման մարդիկ, պարզապես իրենց մասին լուրերը լռում են Միֆ է եղբայր, այդպես ծիծաղելով էլ ու դուխով էլ համաժողովրդական կեղծում ենք անում ու հպարտանում ենք։ Կրկնում եմ, անձնագրի տվյալները ինչ–ինչ նպատակով որևէ մեկին փոխանցելը իրավաբանական տեսանկյունից համարվում է գործարք կամ համագործակցություն։ Եթե քաղաքացին հոժարակամ իր կամ այլոց անձնագրային տվյալներ է փոխանցում այլ անձանց, ապա այստեղ ավտոմատ հանցակազմ կա, պետք չի այդ ծիծաղն ու դուխը, օրենքով շարժվել է պետք։


Ժողովուրդ, որպես այդ ամենի մասին շատ ինֆորմացված մարդիկ, ինձ մի բան բացատրեք էլի - անձնագրի տվյալներ տալը... ընտրակեղծիք անելուն ԻՆՉՈ՞Վ է օժանդակում...

----------


## Chuk

> Ժողովուրդ, որպես այդ ամենի մասին շատ ինֆորմացված մարդիկ, ինձ մի բան բացատրեք էլի - անձնագրի տվյալներ տալը... ընտրակեղծիք անելուն ԻՆՉՈ՞Վ է օժանդակում...


Միգուցե վերջին գրառումները, գոնե, կարդաս  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> *ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԻ ՀՈԳԵԲԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*
> Մարտ 27, 2009: Հեղինակը` Նիկոլ Փաշինյան:
> 
> Չորս հիմնական գործոն` երկուսը հօգուտ իշխանությունների եւ երկուսը` հօգուտ ընդդիմության, կանխորոշելու են Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների ելքը։ Առաջին երկվորյակ գործոնները վարչական ռեսուրսն ու ընտրակեղծիքներն են, իսկ երկրորդ երկվորյակ գործոնները` հանրահավաքային շարժումն ու քաղաքացիական բարձր ակտիվությունը։ Հասկանալի է, որ առաջին զույգ գործոնը գտնվում է իշխանության եւ երկրորդը` Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ձեռքին, եւ կողմերից յուրաքանչյուրը հենց այդ ռեսուրսների կիրառմամբ է փորձելու հասնել ցանկալի նպատակին, ավելի ճիշտ` ցանկալի արդյունքի հասնելու է այդ ռեսուրսների արդյունավետ կիրառման պարագայում։ Որ ընդդիմության հնարավորությունները այս ընտրություններում բացարձակ են, տեսանելի է անգամ անզեն աչքով։ Ընդ որում` հիմա արդեն իրավիճակը բացարձակապես ուրիշ է, որովհետեւ ընթացիկ քաղաքական շրջափուլում չի գործելու «լեւոնականության-հակալեւոնականության»` շատերի կողմից թմբկահարվող գործոնը։ Ըստ այդ տեսության, կա ընդդիմադիր մի հսկա ընտրազանգված, որ ընդդիմադիր լինելով` ձայն չի տալիս ՀՀ առաջին նախագահ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին։ Եթե անգամ այս գործոնը աշխատում էր 2008 թվականի ընտրություններին, մարտիմեկյան դասերը այլեւս չեզոքացրեցին այն, ինչի արդյունքում մարդկանց ընկալումները առավելագույնս քաղաքականացան, եւ ակնհայտ դարձավ, որ եթե ընդդիմադիր քաղաքացին ձայնը չի տալիս ընդդիմության դոմինանտ ուժին, նշանակում է` ձայն է տալիս իշխանությանը։ Եւ ավելի լավ է` ձայն տա իշխանությանը, քան թե քվեարկի հանրային գիտակցությունը մթագնելուն ուղղված քաղաքական ուժերին, քան թե չմասնակցի ընտրություններին։ Քաղաքական առաջիկա շրջափուլում հարցերը չեն կարող դրվել լեւոնականության եւ հակալեւոնականության հարթության մեջ. այդ ընկալումը վաղուց պարպել է իրեն, եւ հիմա հարցը քաղաքական, այսինքն` ընդդիմություն-իշխանություն հարթության մեջ է, ընտրությունը փոփոխությունների ու լճացման մեջ է, իսկ նախագահական նախորդ ընտրություններից հետո փոփոխությունների պահանջարկը ուղղակի ահագնացել է` հասնելով սպառնալից չափերի։ Այսինքն` հանրությունը փոփոխություններ է փնտրում, եւ այդ փոփոխությունները փնտրելիս անխուսափելիորեն գտնելու է Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսին եւ նրա լիդեր Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, որը տվյալ դեպքում ընկալվում է որպես բարեփոխումների միակ հնարավորություն, ինչպես ինքն էր ասում` որպես գործիք։ Այս փաստը, սակայն, ամենեւին չի նսեմացնում խարիզմատիկ առաջնորդի դերակատարումը։ Ընդհակառակը, ավելի է ընդգծում, քանի որ նա իր գործով ու գործունեությամբ ապահովում է ուժերի այնպիսի կոնսոլիդացիա, որ ընդդիմություն հասկացությունը ձեռք է բերում կոնկրետություն, այն դառնում է հասցեական ու շոշափելի` սրանից բխող բոլոր քաղաքական հետեւանքներով։ Այնպես որ, առաջիկա քաղաքական շրջափուլում գործելու է հենց այս տրամաբանությունը։ Եւ ընդդիմադիր ողջ էլէկտորատը կենտրոնացնելու համար Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը թերեւս մի խնդիր ունի` հանրության, իր ակտիվիստների շրջանում ստեղծել հաղթանակի հոգեբանություն։ Նույն խնդիրը, իհարկե, ունեն նաեւ իշխանական ուժերը, եւ նրանք դա լուծելու համար են կիրառելու վարչական ռեսուրսը։ Բայց այստեղ իշխանությունը ունի պրոբլեմ. ո՞ւմ հաղթանակի հոգեբանությունն է նա ձեւավորվելու վարչական ռեսուրսի կիրառմամբ. ՀՀԿ-ի՞, «Բարգավաճ Հայաստանի՞», «Օրինաց երկրի՞», թե՞ Դաշնակցության։ Հենց այս թվարկումը ցույց է տալիս, որ իշխանության հաղթանակի հոգեբանությունը լղոզվելու է աննախադեպ կերպով, մինչդեռ ընդդիմությունը վերջին տասը տարվա մեջ առաջին անգամ չունի նման խնդիր, եւ այս արդյունքը ձեռք է բերվել երկարատեւ պայքարի շնորհիվ, պայքար, որի պսակը դարձան նախորդ տարվա նախագահական ընտրությունները։ Եւ եթե հանրահավաքային նոր շարժումը կարողանա ձեւավորել հաղթանակի հոգեբանություն, վարչական ռեսուրսն ու ընտրակեղծիքները ստույգ անզոր են գտնվելու։


Այստեղ ես փոքրիկ անհամաձայնություն ունեմ Նիկոլի հետ: «Լևոնական» և «Հակալևոնական» արհեստածին գործոնն այսուհանդերձ որոշակի շրջանակների համար շարունակում է մնալ շարժիչ ուժ: Միաժամանակ երևում են միտումներ այդ պրոպագանդան շարունակելու ու խորացնելու: Իսկ ընդհանուր առմամբ համաձայն եմ դիտարկումներին:

----------

Norton (28.03.2009), Մարկիզ (27.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Հետաքրքիրա, շեշտում են լևոնական-հակալևոնական... բայց երբեք չի շեշտվում օրինակ հակա Արարատ Զուրաբյանական, կամ հակա լեդի Հակոբական..կամ հակա Ջհանգիրյանական; Կարծում են հիմնական խնդիրը ԼՏՊ-ի մեջ է?

----------


## Chuk

> Հետաքրքիրա, շեշտում են լևոնական-հակալևոնական... բայց երբեք չի շեշտվում օրինակ հակա Արարատ Զուրաբյանական, կամ հակա լեդի Հակոբական..կամ հակա Ջհանգիրյանական; Կարծում են հիմնական խնդիրը ԼՏՊ-ի մեջ է?


Չէ, ինչի, հեն ա, դու լավ էլ շեշտում ես  :Smile:

----------


## ministr

Իմ շեշտելը մի կողմ, բայց մամուլում հնչած կարծիքներում երբեք նման միտք չես տեսնի:

----------


## Chuk

> Իմ շեշտելը մի կողմ, բայց մամուլում հնչած կարծիքներում երբեք նման միտք չես տեսնի:


Եվ փառք Աստծու, որովհետև էս շարժումը ինչ-որ անձի համար կամ ինչ-որ անձի դեմ չի: Իսկ «Լևոնական-հակալևոնականը» պեծ պրոպագանդայի արդյունք էր, որտեղ կարողացել են շատ սև տեխնոլոգիաների կիրառումով շատ մեծ զանգածների բերանը գցել այդ շարժման հետ աղերս չունեցող հասկացություն-գործոնները:

----------


## Dragon

Արտ ձեզ հաղթանակ մի հատ պլյուս :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ ձեզ հաղթանակ մի հատ պլյուս


Ոչ թե «ձեզ», այլ մեզ բոլորիս Վահագ ջան  :Smile: 
ՀԱԿ-ի հաղթանակն էս ընտրություններում իսկապես բոլորի հաղթանակն է լինելու  :Smile:

----------

Norton (28.03.2009)

----------


## Dragon

> Ոչ թե «ձեզ», այլ մեզ բոլորիս Վահագ ջան 
> ՀԱԿ-ի հաղթանակն էս ընտրություններում իսկապես բոլորի հաղթանակն է լինելու


Լավ թող լինի մեզ, բայց ես ուրիշ բան ի նկատի ունեի :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> Լավ թող լինի մեզ, բայց ես ուրիշ բան ի նկատի ունեի


Եթե իմ՝ ավագանի դառնալու հավանականությունը նկատի ունես, ապա դա ամենևին էական չի  :Wink:

----------


## Chuk

> *- Ձեր կուսակցությունը ոնց-որ թե ֆինանսական միջոցներ էլ չի ունեցել: Հիմա որտեղի՞ց ձեզ այդ միջոցները, այս եվրավերանորոգված գրասենյակը Կորյունի փողոցի վրա, նախընտրական 2 մլն դրամ գրավն ինչպե՞ս եք տվել:*
> - Իսկ որտեղի՞ց ՀԱԿ-ին էդ փողերը, որ միտինգներ է կազմակերպում, միջոցառումներ:
> *- Ձեզ որտեղի՞ց, միգուցե ձեր հետևում ինչ-որ մե՞կն է կանգնած:*
> - Բա ինչու՞ չեք հարցնում, որ 98-ին, երբ Կարեն Դեմիրճյանին առաջադրում էիք, էլի ծախսել եք, չէ՞, որտեղի՞ց ձեզ փող:
> *- Պատասխանու՞մ եք իմ հարցին, թե՞ ոչ:*
> - Մեր սեփական միջոցներն ենք ծախսում:
> *- Այս գրասենյակ ե՞րբ եք տեղափոխվել:*
> - Երևի մի 15-20 օր առաջ:
> *- Իսկ քանի անդամ ունի ձեր կուսակցությունը:*
> ...


Սրանք հատվածներ են այսօրվա (28.03.2009թ.) «Հայկական Ժամանակ» օրաթերթում հրապարակված, Հայաստանի Աշխատավորական Սոցիալիստական Կուսակցության (ՀԱՍԿ) նախագահ Մովսես Շահգելդյան հետ հարցազրույցից: Կարծում եմ, որ մեկնաբանությունների կարիք չկա, ամեն ինչ էլ ակնհայտ երևում է: Չնայած կարող եմ բոլորի ուշադրությունը հրավիրել կապույտով ընդգծածս հատվածների հակասության վրա ու միաժամանակ ասել, որ Հայաստանում այսօր չկա կուսակցություն, որի 1000 անդամները 100-ական դոլար կտրամադրեն հանուն «վեհ» (ջուրծեծոցի) գործերի:

Այսպիսով, ո՞րն է Շահգելդյանի կուսակցության առաջադրման բուն պատճառը: Մենք արդեն գիտենք, որ նման կուսակցությունների առաջադրումը միայն մի նպատակ է հետապնդում. հնարավորինս փոշիացնել արմատական ընդդիմության ձայները: Բայց մյուս կողմից ժողովուրդն արդեն այսպիսի դրածոների նկատմամբ իմունիտետ ձեռք բերել է, «կտեր կուլ տվողը» չի, ինչքան էլ որ պարոն Շահգելդյանը նախընտրական քարոզարշավի ժամանակ օգտագործի Կարեն Դեմիրճյանի անունը, գուցե անգամ պախարակի Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանին ու Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին (մոռանալով, որ ընդամենը մեկ տարի առաջ սատարել է նրանց): Այդ դեպքում, իսկապես, ո՞րն է 2 միլիոն և ավելի դրամ ծախսելու պատճառն այս նախագծի վրա:

Չգիտեմ, առայժմ չեմ գտնում որևէ այլ պատճառ, քան անվանումը: ՀԱԿ և ՀԱՍԿ-ն իրար նման են: Բայց իրականում միամտություն է կարծել, որ ընտրող, գիտակից քաղաքացին (իսկ ՀԱԿ-ին ընտրողը որպես կանոն գիտակից քաղաքացի է) կշփոթվի ու ՀԱԿ-ի փոխարեն «ծիտիկ» կնկարի ՀԱՍԿ-ի դիմաց, առավել ևս որ ՀԱԿ-ի և ՀԱՍԿ-ի կողքին գրվելու են ցուցակների առաջին երեք համարների անունները (ՀԱԿ-ում՝ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան, Ստեփան Դեմիրճյան, Լևոն Զուրաբյան, ՀԱՍԿ-ում՝ Շահվելդյան Մովսես, Մուղնեցյան Աշոտ, Մատինյան Յուրիկ), էլ չասած ՀԱԿ-ը, որն ըստ ամենայնի անցկացնելու է ամենաերևացող ու ճիշտ կազմակերպված, հզոր քարոզարշավը կամ քարոզարշավներից մեկը, այդ նույն քարոզարշավի ընթացքում ամենայն հավանականությամբ լավ թմբկահարելու է ընտրացուցակում իր համարը, ու ընտրողը շփոթվելու տեղ պարզապես չի ունենալու:

Ուրեմն ո՞րն է հաշվարկը: Ընդամենը թիվ նկարելը ու հետո բամբասանք տարածե՞լը, որ իբր ՀԱԿ կողմնակիցներից շատերը շփոթվել ու նրա՞նց են ընտրել, հաշվարկների ժամանակ իբր պատահաբար ՀԱԿ-ին քվեարկած քվեաթերթիկները ՀԱՍԿ-ի տեղ հաշվե՞լը («դե ախպեր, նման էին, շշկռվեցինք» տրամաբանությամբ)... բայց ախր էդ խաղերն էլ ենք տեսել, էդ կտերն էլ արդեն կուլ տվողը չենք: Ուրեմն ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի սրանց ներդնելը  :Think:

----------

Norton (28.03.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կոնկրետացնել չեմ ուզում, սակայն այդպիսիքին շատ եմ հանդիպել հանդիպել եմ, երբ իմ աչքի առաջ այդպիսի ցուցակներ էին լրացվում: Ի դեպ հավաքողները որպես կանոն խեղճացած ասում էին, որ սա զուտ ձևականություն ա, ախպեր, էդ ստորագրությունը տվեք, դա ձեզ ոչինչ  չի պարտավորեցնում, էս ցուցակները ոչ մեկը չի ստուգում և այլն: Որ դա հանցագործություն է, չեմ առարկում


Չուկ ընգեր, ես չեմ կարծում որ անձնագրային տվյալներ ու ստորագրություններ հավաքելը լուրջ բան չէ և պետք չի դրանց թեթև նայել… վաղը-մյուս-օր որ կեղծեն ու հետո էլ Եվրոպային ներկայացնեն որ իբր "ընտրություններից առաջ էլ էր էդ պատկերը հետո էլ, մի երկու % էս-կոմ-էն-կոմ"… Արտասահմանում տենց բաներին հավատում են որովհետև այնտեղ հենց էդպես էլ կա ու ամեն ինչ էդ տրամաբանությամբ է արվում…

դրանց ոչ մի ստորագրություն ու անձնագրի տվյալ, ոչ էլ պիտի իմանան ում է ընտրելու… դուռը երեսներին շրխկացնել ու վերջ… եթե ձևականություն է թող չանեն… ապեր խեղճացած են մի հատ էլ ամոթանք տվեք… դրանց խղճալ պետք չի, իսկ մեզ հետո ո՞վ է խղճալու

Կոչ եմ անում շատ լուրջ վերաբերվել… անձնագրի ոչ մի տվյալ և առավել ևս ոչ մի ստորագրություն մի բանի համար որի հետ համաձայն չես… հիմա կատակի ենք տալիս, բայց հետո էլ ընկնելու ենք փողոցները որ ապացուցենք որ տենց չի եղել…

----------

Kuk (28.03.2009), Rammer (28.03.2009), Աթեիստ (28.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ընգեր, ես չեմ կարծում որ անձնագրային տվյալներ ու ստորագրություններ հավաքելը լուրջ բան չէ և պետք չի դրանց թեթև նայել… վաղը-մյուս-օր որ կեղծեն ու հետո էլ Եվրոպային ներկայացնեն որ իբր "ընտրություններից առաջ էլ էր էդ պատկերը հետո էլ, մի երկու % էս-կոմ-էն-կոմ"… Արտասահմանում տենց բաներին հավատում են որովհետև այնտեղ հենց էդպես էլ կա ու ամեն ինչ էդ տրամաբանությամբ է արվում…
> 
> դրանց ոչ մի ստորագրություն ու անձնագրի տվյալ, ոչ էլ պիտի իմանան ում է ընտրելու… դուռը երեսներին շրխկացնել ու վերջ… եթե ձևականություն է թող չանեն… ապեր խեղճացած են մի հատ էլ ամոթանք տվեք… դրանց խղճալ պետք չի, իսկ մեզ հետո ո՞վ է խղճալու
> 
> Կոչ եմ անում շատ լուրջ վերաբերվել… անձնագրի ոչ մի տվյալ և առավել ևս ոչ մի ստորագրություն մի բանի համար որի հետ համաձայն չես… հիմա կատակի ենք տալիս, բայց հետո էլ ընկնելու ենք փողոցները որ ապացուցենք որ տենց չի եղել…


Ստորագրում եմ ծայրեիծայր, հակառակը երբևէ չեմ ասել, բոլոր հարազատներիս, ծանոթներիս հորդորել, պահանջել եմ երբևէ նման թղթի տակ չստորագրել: Այլ շփոթություններ չառաջանալու համար ասեմ, որ նկարագրածս դեպքերը վերաբերվում էին բանակային ծառայության ժամանակ տեսածիս  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

> Ստորագրում եմ ծայրեիծայր, հակառակը երբևէ չեմ ասել, բոլոր հարազատներիս, ծանոթներիս հորդորել, պահանջել եմ երբևէ նման թղթի տակ չստորագրել: Այլ շփոթություններ չառաջանալու համար ասեմ, որ նկարագրածս դեպքերը վերաբերվում էին բանակային ծառայության ժամանակ տեսածիս


Հա դե Արտ ջան հիմա էլ եթե բանակային երևանցիները քվերակեն 100 տոկոսով սաղ ձայները Չոռնիինա գնալու.. Ի՞Նչ արած  :Xeloq:  

Լավա ես 10 օր հետո եմ գնալու  :Jpit:

----------


## Արշակ

Բեգլարյանի անունով ցուցակներ բաժանել են նաև դպրոցների տնօրեններին, սրանք էլ ուսուցիչներին։ Յուրաքանչյուր ուսուցիչ պիտի տենց մի ցուցակ լրացրած վերադարձնի։

----------


## ministr

Էսօր ձեռի հետ ասի մտնեմ hak.am ենթադրելով, որ պետքա լինի Կոնգրեսի կայքը, բայց արի ու տես որ ընկա էն առաջադիմական կուսակցության կայք :Smile:  Մեկ էլ աչքիս ընկավ վերջին նորությունը: Պարզվում ա էս մարդիկ արտահերթ (!)  համագումար են արել, որ որոշեն ընտրություններին մասնակցում են թե ոչ: Ու ինչ.. ձայները հավասար բաժանվել են կողմ և դեմի միջև, իսկ նախագահն էլ ձեռնպահ (!!): Որոշումը հետաձգել են, և այդպես էլ լուր չկա թե ինչ է որոշվել:
Թվում ա թե շարքային նորությունա, նման ասենք, որ Հայաստանի վարդագույն ֆլամինգոների պաշտպանության միության անդամները գնացել են խաշ ուտելու...
Բայց հնարավոր ա ստեղ ուրիշ բանա: Որևէ մեկը տեղյակա քվեաթերթիկում կուսակցությունները հապավումներոց են նշվելու? Եթե այո, ապա հնարավոր ա որ քվեաթերթիկում հայտնվի 2 ՀԱԿ, ու մարդկանց մի մասին շփոթության մեջ գցի: Բոլորը չեն ֆահմով փայլում ու ոնց որ ասում են մկան շեռն էլ ջաղացին օգուտա: Հիմա էդ անորոշ որոշումը, հնարավոր ա որ ուղերձ լինի, յանի հը ինչ կասեք, ուզում եք մասնակցենք? 
Ինչ եք կարծում?

----------


## ArmBoy

Կարծում եմ, գրառումդ ժամանակավրեպ է, քանի որ նշածդ խմբավորումը (մի քիչ դժվար է իրենց կուսակցություն համարել) չի մասնակցելու ընտրություններին, ուստի եւ հնարավոր չէ, որ քվեաթերթի վրա երկու հատ ՀԱԿ լինի:

Առավել եւս, որ նշվելու են ոչ թե կուսակցության անվանումների հապավումները, այլ՝ ամբողջական անունները, գումարած առաջին երեք հորիզոնականները զբաղեցնող անձանց անուն ազգանունները:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա դե Արտ ջան հիմա էլ եթե բանակային երևանցիները քվերակեն 100 տոկոսով սաղ ձայները Չոռնիինա գնալու.. Ի՞Նչ արած  
> 
> Լավա ես 10 օր հետո եմ գնալու


Վստա՞հ ես, Սամ ջան  :Wink: 
Նախ խոսքը չէր վերաբերվում ծառայողներին, լրիվ այլ երևույթի մասին էի խոսում, հետո օրինակ ես ծառայության ժամանակ Սերժին չեմ քվեարկել, ԱԺ ընտրություններում ՀՀԿ-ին չեմ քվեարկել ու էդպիսին միայնակ չեմ եղել  :Wink: 
Մանավանդ Երևանում դա մի քիչ էնքան էլ հեշտ չի, որտև ընտրում են բավական ակտիվ ընտրատեղամասերում:

----------


## ministr

> Կարծում եմ, գրառումդ ժամանակավրեպ է, քանի որ նշածդ խմբավորումը (մի քիչ դժվար է իրենց կուսակցություն համարել) չի մասնակցելու ընտրություններին, ուստի եւ հնարավոր չէ, որ քվեաթերթի վրա երկու հատ ՀԱԿ լինի:
> 
> Առավել եւս, որ նշվելու են ոչ թե կուսակցության անվանումների հապավումները, այլ՝ ամբողջական անունները, գումարած առաջին երեք հորիզոնականները զբաղեցնող անձանց անուն ազգանունները:


Դե եթե հայտարարագրման ժամկետն արդեն անցել է ուրեմն լավ պրծանք էդ խմբավորումից ու իրա հատընտիր ղեկավարից:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Որևէ մեկը տեղյակա քվեաթերթիկում կուսակցությունները հապավումներոց են նշվելու?


Բացառվում է: Քվեաթերթիկներում գրվում է կուսակցության կամ դաշինքի լրիավ անվանումը, ոչ մի հապավում: Էտ անունները մոտեցրած կուսակցությունների տրյուկը փնթիների մտածած շարքային ժուլիկություն է: ՀՀԿ վերնախավում նաղդ փող են տալիս ցանկացած կեղծիքի համար: Մի քանի հոգի էլ նստած ընտրակեղծիք են հորինում ու փող են աշխատում - մեկը ցուցակ ա հավաքում ազգանունով, մեկը մոտցեված հապավումով կուսակցություն ա գրանցում, մեկը հեռուստատեսությամբ բլթացնում ա, մյուսը տփում ա, չորրորդը դուռ ա փակում, հինգերորդը շոֆեռության ա անում, վեցը բլդուղ ա անում ու սենց շարունակ: 

Սրանք բոլորը մի ժամանակ Քոչի հիմա էլ Սերժի նախընտրական նանարներն են: "Նանար" բառի ամենասեռական իմսատով:

----------

Kuk (28.03.2009), Mephistopheles (29.03.2009), Հայկօ (28.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

ՀՀԿ-ի շուստրիներն արդեն հասկանում են, որ իշխանությունը պահելն ավելի կարևոր է, քան Չոռնիի քաղաքապետ դառնալը, ու ստավկա են անում ԲՀԿ-ի վրա: Բայց քանի որ Չոռնին արդեն իրեն պատկերացնում է Փարիզի քաղաքապետի հետ քույր քաղաքաների պայմանագիր ստորագրելիս, ապա չի ցանկանում ոչ մի կերպ զիջել: Այնպես որ ՀԱԿ-ի հաղթնակին նպաստելու է նաև ՀՀԿ իրատես ու հաստագլուխ կողմերի միջև գզվռտոցն ու կողքից ԲՀԿ շիրա տալը:

----------


## Հայկօ

Փաստորեն պարզվեց, թե էդ ինչ 40.000 աշխատատեղեր էին: Տրիբուն, հենց ձեռս կոմպ ընգնի քեզ մի հատ թոթոլ վարգանիշ եմ տալու:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Փաստորեն պարզվեց, թե էդ ինչ 40.000 աշխատատեղեր էին:


Որից մոտ մի հազարը դպրոցի տնօրեն: 

Սարսափելի է, բայց մեր երկրում ամենաջիգյարով կեղծումներին մասնկացող դասերից մեկը ուսուցչաց ու ուսուցչապետաց դասն է: Մեռնեմ դրանց դաստիարակած սերունդի ջանին:

----------


## Norton

> Որից մոտ մի հազարը դպրոցի տնօրեն: 
> 
> Սարսափելի է, բայց մեր երկրում ամենաջիգյարով կեղծումներին մասնկացող դասերից մեկը ուսուցչաց ու ուսուցչապետաց դասն է: Մեռնեմ դրանց դաստիարակած սերունդի ջանին:


Ու ամենավատն էնա, որ էդ 40.000 արդեն ընհանուր քվեների մեջ կազմումա 7%-ից ավելին:

----------


## Kuk

*ԵՐԿԻՄԱՍՏ ԽՈՐՀՐԴԱՆԻՇ* 



Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանի ինտերնետային կայքում տեղադրված է «Մաքուր պահենք մեր քաղաքը» կարգախոսը, կողքին` մի մեծ ցախավել: 

«*ՉԻ*» - Եթե Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը մտադիր է Երեւանի մաքրությունն ապահովել ցախավելներով, հազիվ թե դա նրան հաջողվի, այնպես որ` այս դեպքում ցախավելն ակնհայտորեն խորհրդանիշ է: Այլ հարց է, թե ինչ է խորհրդանշում ցախավելը: Հետաքրքիր է` խոսքը Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի կադրային քաղաքականությա՞ն մասին է, թե՞ ցախավելն այնուամենայնիվ ապագային միտված խորհրդանիշ է եւ ակնարկ է պարունակում այն մասին, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենալու Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանում մայիսի 31-ից հետո: Համենայն դեպս, ժամանակին Ալեքսանդր Արզումանյանի ղեկավարած քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության խորհրդանիշը նույնպես ցախավելն էր, բայց այն բոլորովին այլ «խորհուրդ» էր պարունակում: 

Ի դեպ, ցախավելը այլ «գործառույթ» էլ ունի: Հեքիաթներում մութ ուժերն այն օգտագործում են որպես փոխադրամիջոց, եւ որպես կանոն` դրա օգնությամբ արագ հեռանում են «դեպքի վայրից»: Գուցե հենց սա՞ են նկատի ունեցել Երեւանի քաղաքապետարանում:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կոնկրետացնել չեմ ուզում, սակայն այդպիսիքին շատ եմ հանդիպել հանդիպել եմ, երբ իմ աչքի առաջ այդպիսի ցուցակներ էին լրացվում: Ի դեպ հավաքողները որպես կանոն խեղճացած ասում էին, որ սա զուտ ձևականություն ա, ախպեր, էդ ստորագրությունը տվեք, դա ձեզ ոչինչ  չի պարտավորեցնում, էս ցուցակները ոչ մեկը չի ստուգում և այլն: Որ դա հանցագործություն է, չեմ առարկում


Իրոք ինչ մեղք են եղել այդ հավաքողները, համարյա ԲՈՄԺ։ Էդ «բոմժերը» հիմա երևի ազգային ժողովի պատգամավոր են, կամ էլ անվտանգության խորհրդի անդամ։ Ամբողջ ժողովրդով խեղճացած ու որպես «զուտ ձևականանություն» նախագահ ենք մեր գլխին նստացնում, դրա համար էլ էս օրին ենք։ Ստորագրությունը ալամ աշխարհի օրենքներով հենց պարտավորեցնող է, հակառակ պարագայում ստորագրությունը, անձնագրի տվյալները ու այլ անհատական տվյալները էլ ինչի՞ համար են։ Նման խեղճացածներին, որ հանուն իրենց ընկերների, իրենց աշխատանքի, իրենց գրպանի, կամ շեֆի պետական հանցագործության մեջ են ներքաշված, պետք է ծեծելով լարել, թող գնան ու խուլիգանության համար հայց ներկայացնեն դատարան, տեսնենք դատարանը իրենց կպաշտպանի՞, թե չէ։ Կամ թող զանգեն մլիցայություն, ասեն ստորագրություն կամ անձնագրի տվյալներ հավաքելու համար ծեծ ենք կերել։ 
Պետական հանցագործության մեջ աշխատանքից զրկվելու կամ այլ սպառնալիքները՝ բացի որևէ մեկի կյանքին սպառնացող վտանգներից, մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք չեն հանդիսանում։ Ընդհակառակը, շանտաժին զոհ գնացող քաղաքացիները իրենք ոչ միայն հանցագործություն են պարտակում, այլ ավտոմատ դառնում են հանցակից։ 
Անհատական տվյալների մասին օրենքը կարդացեք այստեղ.

ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ Օ Ր Ե Ն Ք Ը  ԱՆՀԱՏԱԿԱՆ ՏՎՅԱԼՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ

----------

Rammer (28.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Իրոք ինչ մեղք են եղել այդ հավաքողները, համարյա ԲՈՄԺ։ Էդ «բոմժերը» հիմա երևի ազգային ժողովի պատգամավոր են, կամ էլ անվտանգության խորհրդի անդամ։ Ամբողջ ժողովրդով խեղճացած ու որպես «զուտ ձևականանություն» նախագահ ենք մեր գլխին նստացնում, դրա համար էլ էս օրին ենք։ Ստորագրությունը ալամ աշխարհի օրենքներով հենց պարտավորեցնող է, հակառակ պարագայում ստորագրությունը, անձնագրի տվյալները ու այլ անհատական տվյալները էլ ինչի՞ համար են։ Նման խեղճացածներին, որ հանուն իրենց ընկերների, իրենց աշխատանքի, իրենց գրպանի, կամ շեֆի պետական հանցագործության մեջ են ներքաշված, պետք է ծեծելով լարել, թող գնան ու խուլիգանության համար հայց ներկայացնեն դատարան, տեսնենք դատարանը իրենց կպաշտպանի՞, թե չէ։ Կամ թող զանգեն մլիցայություն, ասեն ստորագրություն կամ անձնագրի տվյալներ հավաքելու համար ծեծ ենք կերել։ 
> Պետական հանցագործության մեջ աշխատանքից զրկվելու կամ այլ սպառնալիքները՝ բացի որևէ մեկի կյանքին սպառնացող վտանգներից, մեղմացուցիչ հանգամանք չեն հանդիսանում։ Ընդհակառակը, շանտաժին զոհ գնացող քաղաքացիները իրենք ոչ միայն հանցագործություն են պարտակում, այլ ավտոմատ դառնում են հանցակից։ 
> Անհատական տվյալների մասին օրենքը կարդացեք այստեղ.
> 
> ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՊԵՏՈՒԹՅԱՆ Օ Ր Ե Ն Ք Ը  ԱՆՀԱՏԱԿԱՆ ՏՎՅԱԼՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ


Վիշապ ձյա, մի կողմից հետդ համաձայն եմ, բայց մյուս կողմից դու էս պահին խոսում ես շատ մեծ քանակի սովորական հացի փող աշխատող ուսուցիչների, երկրի համար ծառայող ու եկամտի միակ աղբյուրն այդպես ապահովող սպաների, պետական բազում հիմնարկների սովորական աշխատողների մասին: Ու ես էս քո ասածները լրիվ ընդունելով ու հասկանալով հանդերձ ասում եմ, որ մենք բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ինչ երկրում ենք ապրում ու չենք կարող բոլորից պահանջել լինել էնքան հերոս, որ իրենց էրեխեքին սոված թողնեն հանուն արդարության: Եթե կարողանանք նենց լուծում առաջարկել, որ իրենք բոլորը միասին էդ հերոսական քայլ անեն ու էս վիճակից ազատվենք, ուրիշ հարց, իսկ առայժմ մենք բարոյական իրավունք, կարծում եմ, ամեն դեպքում չունենք նրանց բոմժ համարելու, այդ «բոմժերից» մեկը կարող է քո անմիջական հարևանն է, ում հետ ասենք մի ժամ առաջ պիվա էիր խմում:

----------

Elmo (28.03.2009), Սամվել (28.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Իրոք ինչ մեղք են եղել այդ հավաքողները, համարյա ԲՈՄԺ։ Էդ «բոմժերը» հիմա երևի ազգային ժողովի պատգամավոր են, կամ էլ անվտանգության խորհրդի անդամ։


Հանուն ընտանիքի էսօրվա դու էլ կարող ա պահի տակ թքած ունենաս պայծառ ապագայի բոլոր հույսերի վրա: Ընտանիքը ստիպում ա ոչ միայն բոմժություն անել, այլ առողջություն ու կյանք զոհաբերել հանուն իրա: Ենթադրում եմ ամուսնացած չէս ու տան միակ եկամուտի աղբյուրը դու չէս ապահովում, թե չէ կհասկանաիր էդ մարդկանց:
Ես էլ լրիվ ընդունում եմ քնադատականը, բայց արի հանգամանքների մասին չմոռանանք ու գոնե թռուցիկ նշենք:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ձյա, մի կողմից հետդ համաձայն եմ, բայց մյուս կողմից դու էս պահին խոսում ես շատ մեծ քանակի սովորական հացի փող աշխատող ուսուցիչների, երկրի համար ծառայող ու եկամտի միակ աղբյուրն այդպես ապահովող սպաների, պետական բազում հիմնարկների սովորական աշխատողների մասին: Ու ես էս քո ասածները լրիվ ընդունելով ու հասկանալով հանդերձ ասում եմ, որ մենք բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ինչ երկրում ենք ապրում ու չենք կարող բոլորից պահանջել լինել էնքան հերոս, որ իրենց էրեխեքին սոված թողնեն հանուն արդարության: Եթե կարողանանք նենց լուծում առաջարկել, որ իրենք բոլորը միասին էդ հերոսական քայլ անեն ու էս վիճակից ազատվենք, ուրիշ հարց, իսկ առայժմ մենք բարոյական իրավունք, կարծում եմ, ամեն դեպքում չունենք նրանց բոմժ համարելու, այդ «բոմժերից» մեկը կարող է քո անմիջական հարևանն է, ում հետ ասենք մի ժամ առաջ պիվա էիր խմում:


Չուկ ջան, ապեր, արի խոսենք էրեխեքին սոված թողնելուց, ներողություն, մի քիչ օֆֆթոփեմ, հետո ջնջեք խնդրեմ։ Ես ճիշտ է դեռ երեխա չունեմ, բայց գիտեմ, թե ինչ է սոված լինելը, 90–ականներ, ես ուսանող ծակ շալվարով, մայրս հիվանդ, էլ մարդ չկա, ու սոված ենք։ Ու ես՝ թուլակազմ ջահելս, հող եմ վերցրել, որ այն ժամանակ ժամանակավոր բաժանում էին, կարտոֆիլ կուկուռուզ բան եմ ցանել, տան ինչ–ինչ բաներ եմ ծախել, պարտք մարտք եմ արել, բայց գողության մասին իսկի մտքովս չի անցել, պատկերացնում ե՞ս, ինչ էշ եմ եղել։ Ուրեմն ստորագրություն հավաքողները թող հիմիվա բոմժերից լավը իրենց չզգան։ Ու քանի ստորագրություն հավաքող են, բոմժությունից մի խազ են հեռու, տերերին մի բան ձեռք չտա, կազատեն առանց օրենքին նայելու։  Առահասարակ նեղությունից դրդված հանցագործությունը մեկ է պատժվում է, իսկ նեղությունը՝ դա փորձություն է, սակայն սա լրիվ այլ թեմա է։

----------

Mephistopheles (29.03.2009), Լեո (28.03.2009), Սամվել (28.03.2009), Տրիբուն (28.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, ապեր, արի խոսենք էրեխեքին սոված թողնելուց, ներողություն, մի քիչ օֆֆթոփեմ, հետո ջնջեք խնդրեմ։ Ես ճիշտ է դեռ երեխա չունեմ, բայց գիտեմ, թե ինչ է սոված լինելը, 90–ականներ, ես ուսանող ծակ շալվարով, մայրս հիվանդ, էլ մարդ չկա, ու սոված ենք։ Ու ես՝ թուլակազմ ջահելս, հող եմ վերցրել, որ այն ժամանակ ժամանակավոր բաժանում էին, կարտոֆիլ կուկուռուզ բան եմ ցանել, տան ինչ–ինչ բաներ եմ ծախել, պարտք մարտք եմ արել, բայց գողության մասին իսկի մտքովս չի անցել, պատկերացնում ե՞ս, ինչ էշ եմ եղել։ Ուրեմն ստորագրություն հավաքողները թող հիմիվա բոմժերից լավը իրենց չզգան։ Ու քանի ստորագրություն հավաքող են, բոմժությունից մի խազ են հեռու, տերերին մի բան ձեռք չտա, կազատեն առանց օրենքին նայելու։  Առահասարակ նեղությունից դրդված հանցագործությունը մեկ է պատժվում է, իսկ նեղությունը՝ դա փորձություն է, սակայն սա լրիվ այլ թեմա է։


Վիշապ ձյա, նորից տեսականորեն հետդ համաձայնվելով պիտի ուղղակի փաստեմ, որ չափազանց ծայրահեղական է մոտեցումդ: Էդ նույն մարդիկ էլ, երևի թե, պակաս դժվարությունների միջով չեն անցել, գուցե քեզնից էլ ավելի (ի դեպ որ հանկարծ ու տպավորություն չստեղծվի, որ ես իմ մտերիմներից մեկին եմ պաշտպանում, ասեմ, որ մերձավորներից ոչ մեկը երբևէ նման ստորագրություն չի տվել, չի հավաքվել ու ես բացառում եմ, որ անի): Ու այո՛, էդ մարդկանցից ամեն մեկը ես համարում եմ, որ այսօր ունի պարտավորություն ինքը ելնելու ու պայքարելու այս բոլոր անօրինականությունների դեմ, բայց կրկնում եմ, ոչ մեկս չենք կարող բոլորից պահանջել, որ իրենք հերոս լինեն: Կարողացե՞լ ենք մենք (խոսքս տվյալ պահին ընդդիմության ու քաղաքացիական բարձր գիտակցություն ունեցողներիս մասին է) նրանց բացատրել իրենց արածի հանցավոր բնույթը, առաջարկել այլընտրանք, բացատրել որ պարտադիր չի, որ դա անեն, կարողանանք ներքաշել պայքարի մեջ, համոզել որ դա է միակ ճիշտ ուղին: Փաստացի ոչ, այսօր շատերին դեռ այդ ամենը չենք կարողացել հասցնել: Ուրեմն եկեք փորձենք դա հասցնել, այլ ոչ թե իրենց «բոմժ» պիտակել, որն ի դեպ բոլորովին անհամապատասխան պիտակ է: Մենք չենք կարող, այդքան ռեսուրս չունենք, որ հիմա հասարակությունից դուրս կարգավիճակում դնենք բոլոր ստորագրություն տվողներին: Դու ո՞նց կարող ես ցույց տաս մարդուն, ում որդին բանակում ծառայում է ու նրան սպառնացել են, որ որդու համար վատ կլինի, չտալ այդ ստորագրությունը, ու ի՞նչ բարոյական իրավունք ունես նրան «բոմժ» անվանես: Դու տվե՞լ ես լուծումը, առաջարկե՞լ ես իրական այլընտրանքը նրա ծառայությունը դժողք չդարձնելու: Դու կարո՞ղ ես աշխատանքից ազատված բժշկուհուն էս պահին աշխատանքով ապահովես... երբ որ կանես դա, խոսիր ինչքան ուզում ես: Թե չէ եթե համեմատելու լինենք, միշտ էլ կարելի է անհամեմատ ավելի վատ պայմաններ հիշել:

----------


## ministr

Հիմնականում դպրոցների տնօրեններն են "աշխատում" ու ուսուցիչներին "դեմ տալիս" որ աշխատեն որոշակի ուժերի օգտին: Տնօրենները որպես կանոն կամ իշխանավորների կանայք են, սիրուհիները, կամ էլ ամուր կապերով կապված են իշխանական օղակների հետ: Ու կոնկրետ կանչում են ուսուցիչներին ու դեմ են տալիս ցուցակներ.. ուսուցիչը եթե չանի դա սպառնումա նրանով, որ տնօրենը նենց պայմաններում կդնի էդ ուսուցչին, որ միակ ելքը կմնա գործից ազատվելը, իսկ նոր աշխատանք գտնելը հեշտ չէ: Դրա համար պետք չի ուսուցչաց դասի նկատմամբ նման ընդհանրական գնահատականներ տալ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Վստա՞հ ես, Սամ ջան 
> Նախ խոսքը չէր վերաբերվում ծառայողներին, լրիվ այլ երևույթի մասին էի խոսում, հետո օրինակ ես ծառայության ժամանակ Սերժին չեմ քվեարկել, ԱԺ ընտրություններում ՀՀԿ-ին չեմ քվեարկել ու էդպիսին միայնակ չեմ եղել 
> Մանավանդ Երևանում դա մի քիչ էնքան էլ հեշտ չի, որտև ընտրում են բավական ակտիվ ընտրատեղամասերում:


Դե երևանում չգիտեմ.. բայց ախպերս Ղափան էր ծառայում.. ընդեղ վայթմ սաղին պծիչկա դրած տվել են որ ստորագրեն... բաց  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Դե երևանում չգիտեմ.. բայց ախպերս Ղափան էր ծառայում.. ընդեղ վայթմ սաղին պծիչկա դրած տվել են որ ստորագրեն... բաց


Երևանում էլ շատ կուզեն տալ, բայց դիտորդներ բաները շատ են: Չնայած էլի երբեմն հաջողացնում են: Երևանում ավելի շատ աշխատում են հոգեբանական ճնշման, վախացնելու, հակառակ կողմերի քարոզչության սահմանափակման, հակառակ կողմի սև փիառի, ծառայությունը դժոխք դարձնելու սպառնալիքների վրա: Բավական արդյունավետ ճանապարհ է, բայց նաև կա դեմն առնելու միջոցներ, ինչն օրինակ ինձ մեր զորամասում բավական լավ հաջողվել է, որտև ես էլ թաքուն հակառակ կողմը ներկայացնողն էի  :Wink:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վիշապ ձյա, նորից տեսականորեն հետդ համաձայնվելով պիտի ուղղակի փաստեմ, որ չափազանց ծայրահեղական է մոտեցումդ: Էդ նույն մարդիկ էլ, երևի թե, պակաս դժվարությունների միջով չեն անցել, գուցե քեզնից էլ ավելի (ի դեպ որ հանկարծ ու տպավորություն չստեղծվի, որ ես իմ մտերիմներից մեկին եմ պաշտպանում, ասեմ, որ մերձավորներից ոչ մեկը երբևէ նման ստորագրություն չի տվել, չի հավաքվել ու ես բացառում եմ, որ անի): Ու այո՛, էդ մարդկանցից ամեն մեկը ես համարում եմ, որ այսօր ունի պարտավորություն ինքը ելնելու ու պայքարելու այս բոլոր անօրինականությունների դեմ, բայց կրկնում եմ, ոչ մեկս չենք կարող բոլորից պահանջել, որ իրենք հերոս լինեն: Կարողացե՞լ ենք մենք (խոսքս տվյալ պահին ընդդիմության ու քաղաքացիական բարձր գիտակցություն ունեցողներիս մասին է) նրանց բացատրել իրենց արածի հանցավոր բնույթը, առաջարկել այլընտրանք, բացատրել որ պարտադիր չի, որ դա անեն, կարողանանք ներքաշել պայքարի մեջ, համոզել որ դա է միակ ճիշտ ուղին: Փաստացի ոչ, այսօր շատերին դեռ այդ ամենը չենք կարողացել հասցնել: Ուրեմն եկեք փորձենք դա հասցնել, այլ ոչ թե իրենց «բոմժ» պիտակել, որն ի դեպ բոլորովին անհամապատասխան պիտակ է: Մենք չենք կարող, այդքան ռեսուրս չունենք, որ հիմա հասարակությունից դուրս կարգավիճակում դնենք բոլոր ստորագրություն տվողներին: Դու ո՞նց կարող ես ցույց տաս մարդուն, ում որդին բանակում ծառայում է ու նրան սպառնացել են, որ որդու համար վատ կլինի, չտալ այդ ստորագրությունը, ու ի՞նչ բարոյական իրավունք ունես նրան «բոմժ» անվանես: Դու տվե՞լ ես լուծումը, առաջարկե՞լ ես իրական այլընտրանքը նրա ծառայությունը դժողք չդարձնելու: Դու կարո՞ղ ես աշխատանքից ազատված բժշկուհուն էս պահին աշխատանքով ապահովես... երբ որ կանես դա, խոսիր ինչքան ուզում ես: Թե չէ եթե համեմատելու լինենք, միշտ էլ կարելի է անհամեմատ ավելի վատ պայմաններ հիշել:


Չուկ ջան, վա՛խ, դու վախի մասին ես խոսում: Բայց  արի համաձայնվիր, որ վախը չի արդարության հականիշը: Այ մեկը վախենում է, որ աշխատանքից կազատեն, մյուսը՝ որդուն բանակում հաուպվախտա կնստացնեն, կուղարկեն պոստ (բայց հազիվ թե սպանեն, չչափազանցնենք :Wink: ), մեկ այլը վախենում է, որ հաջորդ օրը սոված կմնան, էն մյուսը վախենում է՝ պարտքը չհացնի տալ, հետո գալիս են շատ ու շատ մյուսներ, որ վախենում են այդպես էլ տուն չառնեն, կամ ռեմոնտը կիսատ մնա, կամ զրո-վեցը ծախեն փողերը չձգի իքս-հինգ առնելու, Աղվերանում դաչայի փողը չհերիքի, էս տարի էլ Իսպանիա չգնան, կնիկը բաժանվի ու այդպես լի՜քը վախի թեմաներով ազգովի կեղծում ենք ընտրությունները, բա էլ ի՞նչն է խնդիրը: Կա՞ որևէ կանոն, որ էս թվարկածներից մի մասին կարելի է արդարացնել, մյուսներին՝ ոչ: Մանրից անցնում ենք ազգային հոգեբանության խնդիրներին: Բա էս ենք, դու արդեն սկսում ես մանրից արդարացնել, բա էլ ի՞նչ ենք ազգովի շուխուր-մուխուր անում,  նորմալ ապրում ենք էլի մեր համար, թե՞ մտածում ես ստորագրություն հավաքողը՝ վաղը ժողովրդավարությունը սկսվի, արտադրանք է տալու, կամ հող է մշակելու... բնա՛վ եղբայր, մարիխուանա է ծախելու, որովհետև երեխաները սոված են, ու դու նրան արդարացնելու ես:

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, վա՛խ, դու վախի մասին ես խոսում: Բայց  արի համաձայնվիր, որ վախը չի արդարության հականիշը: Այ մեկը վախենում է, որ աշխատանքից կազատեն, մյուսը՝ որդուն բանակում հաուպվախտա կնստացնեն, կուղարկեն պոստ (բայց հազիվ թե սպանեն, չչափազանցնենք), մեկ այլը վախենում է, որ հաջորդ օրը սոված կմնան, էն մյուսը վախենում է՝ պարտքը չհացնի տալ, հետո գալիս են շատ ու շատ մյուսներ, որ վախենում են այդպես էլ տուն չառնեն, կամ ռեմոնտը կիսատ մնա, կամ զրո-վեցը ծախեն փողերը չձգի իքս-հինգ առնելու, Աղվերանում դաչայի փողը չհերիքի, էս տարի էլ Իսպանիա չգնան, կնիկը բաժանվի ու այդպես լի՜քը վախի թեմաներով ազգովի կեղծում ենք ընտրությունները, բա էլ ի՞նչն է խնդիրը: Կա՞ որևէ կանոն, որ էս թվարկածներից մի մասին կարելի է արդարացնել, մյուսներին՝ ոչ: Մանրից անցնում ենք ազգային հոգեբանության խնդիրներին: Բա էս ենք, դու արդեն սկսում ես մանրից արդարացնել, բա էլ ի՞նչ ենք ազգովի շուխուր-մուխուր անում,  նորմալ ապրում ենք էլի մեր համար, թե՞ մտածում ես ստորագրություն հավաքողը՝ վաղը ժողովրդավարությունը սկսվի, արտադրանք է տալու, կամ հող է մշակելու... բնա՛վ եղբայր, մարիխուանա է ծախելու, որովհետև երեխաները սոված են, ու դու նրան արդարացնելու ես:


Չգիտեմ, երևի թե ես եմ սխալ շարադրում մտքերս:
Վիշապ ձյա, չեմ արդարացնում նրանցից ոչ մեկին: Ոչ միայն չեմ արդարացնում, այլև դատապարտում եմ: Համարում եմ, որ սխալ են անում: Համարում եմ, որ սխալ ուղի են ընտրել: ԲԱՅՑ: Էսօր մեր վրա չվերցնենք դատավորի պարտականությունն ու նրանց ստոր կամ բոմժ անվանենք, դատապարտենք նրանց, այլ փորձենք ուղիներ գտնել նրանց «ճիշտ ուղի» բերելու: Ես իմ օրինակով ասեմ, շատերի հետ շատ երկար ու բացատրական զրույցներ եմ ունեցել, ներկայացրել բոլոր կողմերը ու շատ դեպքերու արդյունքի եմ հասել: Ուրեմն դա անենք, հա՞, էս պահին էդքանի դեմքին թռնելու փոխարեն, որտև ինչքան որ մեղադրելու տեղ ունենք, նույնքան էլ ունենք իրանց մարդկայնորեն հասկանալու հատկություն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վիշապ ձյա, մի կողմից հետդ համաձայն եմ, բայց մյուս կողմից դու էս պահին խոսում ես շատ մեծ քանակի սովորական հացի փող աշխատող ուսուցիչների, երկրի համար ծառայող ու եկամտի միակ աղբյուրն այդպես ապահովող սպաների, պետական բազում հիմնարկների սովորական աշխատողների մասին: Ու ես էս քո ասածները լրիվ ընդունելով ու հասկանալով հանդերձ ասում եմ, որ մենք բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ինչ երկրում ենք ապրում ու չենք կարող բոլորից պահանջել լինել էնքան հերոս, որ իրենց էրեխեքին սոված թողնեն հանուն արդարության: Եթե կարողանանք նենց լուծում առաջարկել, որ իրենք բոլորը միասին էդ հերոսական քայլ անեն ու էս վիճակից ազատվենք, ուրիշ հարց, իսկ առայժմ մենք բարոյական իրավունք, կարծում եմ, ամեն դեպքում չունենք նրանց բոմժ համարելու, այդ «բոմժերից» մեկը կարող է քո անմիջական հարևանն է, ում հետ ասենք մի ժամ առաջ պիվա էիր խմում:


Չուկ ջան, աչքերիս չեմ հավատում, որ հիմա քո գրածն եմ կարդում…

Ապեր, եթե պիտի «հացի փող ենք հազիվ առնում» սկզբունքով արդարացնենք էտ ցուցակ-մուցակ հավաքող ուսուցիչներին, դպրոցների տնօրեններին, պետական հիմնարկների շարքային աշխատողներին, արի ես էլ նույն սկզբունքով հիմա արդարցնեմ կնիկ տփող ու սուտ ցուցմունք տվող մենթերին, դատախազներին, դատավորներին, նախագահին վերջապես: Ինչ եք ուզում էտ նախագահից, հազիվ աշխատավարձով տուն ա պահում: 

Ապեր, ստեղ շարքային, մարքային, հարևան, ընկեր, բարեկամ չկա: Տենց մեղք դեմքերով ցուցակ հավաքողների շնորքով ա նաև, որ էսօր նորմալ ընտրություն չենք կարում անենք: Պասլատ-պասլատ մինչև վերջ:

----------

Rammer (30.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Չուկ ջան, աչքերիս չեմ հավատում, որ հիմա քո գրածն եմ կարդում…
> 
> Ապեր, եթե պիտի «հացի փող ենք հազիվ առնում» սկզբունքով արդարացնենք էտ ցուցակ-մուցակ հավաքող ուսուցիչներին, դպրոցների տնօրեններին, պետական հիմնարկների շարքային աշխատողներին, արի ես էլ նույն սկզբունքով հիմա արդարցնեմ կնիկ տփող ու սուտ ցուցմունք տվող մենթերին, դատախազներին, դատավորներին, նախագահին վերջապես: Ինչ եք ուզում էտ նախագահից, հազիվ աշխատավարձով տուն ա պահում: 
> 
> Ապեր, ստեղ շարքային, մարքային, հարևան, ընկեր, բարեկամ չկա: Տենց մեղք դեմքերով ցուցակ հավաքողների շնորքով ա նաև, որ էսօր նորմալ ընտրություն չենք կարում անենք: Պասլատ-պասլատ մինչև վերջ:


Տրիբուն ձյա, առաջարկում եմ նորից կարդալ գրառումս: Կրկնում եմ. ես չեմ արդարացնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյա, առաջարկում եմ նորից կարդալ գրառումս: Կրկնում եմ. ես չեմ արդարացնում:


Ապեր, մնում էր ուղղակիորեն ասեիր որ լավ են անում: Էտ որ ասում ես չեմ արդարացնում, բայց հետո սկսում ես հիմնավորումներ ու պատճառներ փնտրել նման արարքի համար - գործ-մործ, տուն պահել, հացի փող, վախենալ ու սենց բաներ, համարյա արդարացնել ա:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, մնում էր ուղղակիորեն ասեիր որ լավ են անում: Էտ որ ասում ես չեմ արդարացնում, բայց հետո սկսում ես հիմնավորումներ ու պատճառներ փնտրել նման արարքի համար - գործ-մործ, տուն պահել, հացի փող, վախենալ ու սենց բաներ, համարյա արդարացնել ա:


Արդարացնել չի: Ուղղակի տվյալ դեպքում իմ ու քո տարբերությունն էս ա. դու ռադիկալ ես մոտենում հարցին, ես մտածում եմ լուծում գտնելու մասին: Չեմ կարծում որ քֆրտելով կհասնես լուծումի:

----------

Elmo (28.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> ...Էսօր մեր վրա չվերցնենք դատավորի պարտականությունն ու նրանց ստոր կամ բոմժ անվանենք, դատապարտենք նրանց, այլ փորձենք ուղիներ գտնել նրանց «ճիշտ ուղի» բերելու: ...


Ապեր, ճիշտ ուղու վրա բերելու համար եկեղեցի կա, Աստված ու մեկ էլ մեր չեղած դատարանները: Իսկ մենք, պիվա խմող քաղաքացիներս արի իրերը պարզապես կոչենք իրենց անուններով, եթե մարդը ստրկացված վիճակում ստորագրություններ է հավաքում, ապա «բոմժ» որակումը ինձ թվում է տեղին չի իսկապես, նրանք մելկի ժուլիկներ են, կրուպնի պոսլեդստվիաներով:

----------

Rammer (30.03.2009), Տրիբուն (28.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Արդարացնել չի: Ուղղակի տվյալ դեպքում իմ ու քո տարբերությունն էս ա. դու ռադիկալ ես մոտենում հարցին, ես մտածում եմ լուծում գտնելու մասին: Չեմ կարծում որ քֆրտելով կհասնես լուծումի:


Չուկ ջան, ես հարց լուծող չեմ, ոչ էլ ուզում եմ լինեմ: Կարող ա դու ես կարողանում լուծումներ գտնել, եղբայր, ուրեմն առաջ: Ես շարքային քաղաքցի-ընտրող եմ: Դիտարկումներ եմ անում, ընդամենը: Դիտակումներիս արդյունքում հանգում եմ մի հատ պարզ եզարակացության - հացի մացի, կալբասի, սև իկռայի մասին բարբաջանքներով սեփական հանցագործություններն արդարացնել չի կարելի: Մի հատ թող բոլոր ուսուցիչներով ասեն ցուցակ չենք բերում էլի, տենամ քանիսին են գործից հանելու: Բռատ, տարական ստրկամտություն ա, արմատացած մեր կրթական համարկարգում: Մնացած տեղերում էլ վրից: Ով ոնց ուզում ա դրան լուծում տա, իսկ մենք իրերն անվանենք իրենց անուններով:

----------


## Chuk

Համոզեցիք  :Smile: 
Ու այսուհանդերձ համարում եմ, որ ավելի ճիշտ է լուծումներ փնտրել նրանց այդ ցուցակները ստորագրելուց հետ պահելու, այլ ոչ թե զուտ քննադատելով սահմանափակվենք: Էդպես Արշակ Սադոյանն էլ էր անում  :Wink:

----------

Elmo (28.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Համոզեցիք 
> Ու այսուհանդերձ համարում եմ, որ ավելի ճիշտ է լուծումներ փնտրել նրանց այդ ցուցակները ստորագրելուց հետ պահելու, այլ ոչ թե զուտ քննադատելով սահմանափակվենք: Էդպես Արշակ Սադոյանն էլ էր անում


Քննադատելով չէ, ապեր, ես պնդում եմ, որ այնուամենայնիվ պետք է ծեծել:

----------

Rammer (30.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Համոզեցիք 
> Ու այսուհանդերձ համարում եմ, որ ավելի ճիշտ է լուծումներ փնտրել նրանց այդ ցուցակները ստորագրելուց հետ պահելու, այլ ոչ թե զուտ քննադատելով սահմանափակվենք: Էդպես Արշակ Սադոյանն էլ էր անում





> Էդպես Արշակ Սադոյանն էլ էր անում


ու հետո էլ ասեց, հացի փող ու գործ չկա, հիմա դեպուտատի օգնական ա աշխատում որ տուն պահի ընկեր, մեղադրելու չի: Ձեռի հետ էլ Լևոնին ա քննադատում, պարգևավճարներ են տալիս, մեկ ու մեջ էլ ԱԺ բուֆետում պատիվ են տալիս: Լուծումներ գտնենք ապեր:  Իչ լուծում Չուկ:

----------


## Chuk

Ի՞նչ լուծում: Օրինակ ընդհանուր ռազմավարության մշակում, որի շրջանակներում բացատրվում ա, որ դա անօրինական քայլ ա, որ իրենք պարտավոր չեն տալ, որ դրանով դառնում են հանցակից (այլ կերպ ասած էն ամենը, ինչը ասել եք), կարողանալ կազմակերպել ընդհանուր բողոքի ու մերժման ակցիա, համախմբել այդ թեկուզ նույն դասատուներին, որ միասնական մերժեն ստորագրելը (միայնակ մերժելը շատ ավելի բարդ է, քան թիմ կազմած) ու քանի դեռ այս ամենը չի արվել (ես չեմ ասում որ ես ու դու պետք է անենք) մեր խոսացածը ու քննադատածը ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում Արշակ Սադոյանի անիմաստ ճղճղոցներից  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> մեր խոսացածը ու քննադատածը ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում Արշակ Սադոյանի անիմաստ ճղճղոցներից


Չխամեմադես…
Արշակը Սադոյանը դեպուտատ էր: Ես ու դու պռոստը տղեք ենք, քաղաքացի ենք, ընտրող ենք: Արի սրանից հետո ոչ Սերժին քննդատաի, ոչ էլ ասենք Արտգործնախարարին: Մի հատ Ղարաբաղի լուծման ռազմավարություն վաղը կմշակես, մի հատ էլ Հայաստանը տնտեսական ճգնաժամից դուրս բերելու ծրագիր, ու նոր կգաս ստեղ ըստ էության կքննարկենք:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Ի՞նչ լուծում: Օրինակ ընդհանուր ռազմավարության մշակում, որի շրջանակներում բացատրվում ա, որ դա անօրինական քայլ ա, որ իրենք պարտավոր չեն տալ, որ դրանով դառնում են հանցակից (այլ կերպ ասած էն ամենը, ինչը ասել եք), կարողանալ կազմակերպել ընդհանուր բողոքի ու մերժման ակցիա, համախմբել այդ թեկուզ նույն դասատուներին, որ միասնական մերժեն ստորագրելը (միայնակ մերժելը շատ ավելի բարդ է, քան թիմ կազմած) ու քանի դեռ այս ամենը չի արվել (ես չեմ ասում որ ես ու դու պետք է անենք) մեր խոսացածը ու քննադատածը ոչ մի բանով չի տարբերվում Արշակ Սադոյանի անիմաստ ճղճղոցներից


Ապեր լուծումը շատ պարզ է մեր ներկա հայկական ու ավանդական իրականության մեջ: Ով որ գալիս է ստորագրություն ուզելու, առանց որևէ բացատրության մի թեթև հարված աչքերի արանքում, իսկ այնուհետև ստորագրությունը ճակատին: Իմ դուռը դեռ երբեք չեն թակել, գուցե կռահել են, որ ես կատաղած ու խախտված մարդ եմ, ով գիտի՞: Համենայն դեպս գեթ մեկ անգամ քաղաքով մեկ տարածվի, որ ստորագրություն, կամ անձնագրի տվյալներ հավաքողին լխկել են, համոզված եղիր, հաջորդ օրն իսկ անձնական տվյալների կուրսը կտրուկ անկում է ապրում: Էֆֆեկտիվությունը երաշխավորում եմ:

----------

Rammer (30.03.2009), Արիացի (28.03.2009), Սամվել (30.03.2009), Տրիբուն (28.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Մի հատ թող *բոլոր* ուսուցիչներով ասեն ցուցակ չենք բերում էլի, տենամ քանիսին են գործից հանելու: Բռատ, տարական ստրկամտություն ա, արմատացած մեր կրթական համարկարգում: Մնացած տեղերում էլ վրից: Ով ոնց ուզում ա դրան լուծում տա, իսկ մենք իրերն անվանենք իրենց անուններով:


Բոլոր բառը դուրս եկավ: Ամբողջ պրոբլեմը նրանում ա, որ մերոնք բոլորվել չգիտեն:

----------

Արիացի (28.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր լուծումը շատ պարզ է մեր ներկա հայկական ու ավանդական իրականության մեջ: Ով որ գալիս է ստորագրություն ուզելու, առանց որևէ բացատրության մի թեթև հարված աչքերի արանքում, իսկ այնուհետև ստորագրությունը ճակատին: Իմ դուռը դեռ երբեք չեն թակել, գուցե կռահել են, որ ես կատաղած ու խախտված մարդ եմ, ով գիտի՞: Համենայն դեպս գեթ մեկ անգամ քաղաքով մեկ տարածվի, որ ստորագրություն, կամ անձնագրի տվյալներ հավաքողին լխկել են, համոզված եղիր, հաջորդ օրն իսկ անձնական տվյալների կուրսը կտրուկ անկում է ապրում: Էֆֆեկտիվությունը երաշխավորում եմ:


Դե կներես, ինձ էլ ոչ մեկը չի կարող էդ պահանջով դիմի  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Ասա որ նույն ձևի ես մտածում, ի՞նչ ես վիճում:
Ուղղակի երբեմն ուզում ես ամեն ինչ ավելի պայծառ տեսնել: Երազում եմ էն օրվա մասին, որ ամեն մեկին, ում էդպիսի թուղթ կտան, էդ թուղթը  ճղելով կշպրտի տվողի երեսին: Ու դա մեզ հաց ու ջրի պես անհրաժեշտ ա:

----------


## Elmo

> Քննադատելով չէ, ապեր, ես պնդում եմ, որ այնուամենայնիվ պետք է ծեծել:


Հենց հերթը հասավ ծեծելուն իմացի իշխանական կողմը կրած ա: Ոստիկանություն, բանակ սպեցնազ: Ինչով ասես, բայց ծեծելով հաստատ իրանց չէս հաղթի: Ռադիկալիզմն ենք քննադատում, բայց բոլորիս մտքում ռադիկալ մտքեր ա գալիս:

----------


## Elmo

> Ասա որ նույն ձևի ես մտածում, ի՞նչ ես վիճում:
> Ուղղակի երբեմն ուզում ես ամեն ինչ ավելի պայծառ տեսնել: Երազում եմ էն օրվա մասին, որ ամեն մեկին, ում էդպիսի թուղթ կտան, էդ թուղթը  ճղելով կշպրտի տվողի երեսին: Ու դա մեզ հաց ու ջրի պես անհրաժեշտ ա:


Արտ դու ճիշտ էս արտահայտվել: Ոչ մեկ պարտավոր չի հզոր կամային հատկանիշներ ունենա: Բա էլ ինչի՞ ենք ընտրում, որ բոլորս առանձին-առանձին դեմք ենք ու կարանք պետք եղած ժամանակ թքած ունենաք ամեն ինչի վրա: Ժողովուրդը սկի էդ բազարների մեջ չպետք ա ներքաշվեր, բայց արի ու տես բերում ու ներքաշում են: Մարդիկ կանգնում են ընտրության առաջ ու ոչ բոլորն են ճիշտ գիտակցում իրավիճակը: Շատերն էլ գիտակցում են, ընտրության մեջ են դժվարանում: Հիմա ի՞նչ անենք դա մարդկանց առանձնահատկությունն ա: Իդեալական հասարակություն ունենաինք, հիմա սենց ղեկավար կոչեցյալներ էլ չէին լինի:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Սաղ հեչ, բա որ ֆուտբոլն էլ ենք գոլակեղծումով նիչյա անում: Նեմեցն ընտրակեղծիք անելուց լավ ա: Միհատ էլ գոլ կեղծել տար, կրեինք էլի:

----------


## Chuk

> Արտ դու ճիշտ էս արտահայտվել: Ոչ մեկ պարտավոր չի հզոր կամային հատկանիշներ ունենա: Բա էլ ինչի՞ ենք ընտրում, որ բոլորս առանձին-առանձին դեմք ենք ու կարանք պետք եղած ժամանակ թքած ունենաք ամեն ինչի վրա: Ժողովուրդը սկի էդ բազարների մեջ չպետք ա ներքաշվեր, բայց արի ու տես բերում ու ներքաշում են: Մարդիկ կանգնում են ընտրության առաջ ու ոչ բոլորն են ճիշտ գիտակցում իրավիճակը: Շատերն էլ գիտակցում են, ընտրության մեջ են դժվարանում: Հիմա ի՞նչ անենք դա մարդկանց առանձնահատկությունն ա: Իդեալական հասարակություն ունենաինք, հիմա սենց ղեկավար կոչեցյալներ էլ չէին լինի:


Կա մի պահ, երբ յուրաքանչյուրը «պարտավոր ա» էդ կամային հատկանիշները հանդես բերի՝ հետագայում էդ վախի մեջ չապրելու համար: Կա մի պահ, որից էն կողմ հանդուրժելը նշանակում է այլասերված համակարգի կայունության պահպանվելուն նպաստել:

Հ.Գ. Իմ ամբողջ խնդիրը մենակ ձևակերպումների մեջ էր:

----------


## Elmo

> Սաղ հեչ, բա որ ֆուտբոլն էլ ենք գոլակեղծումով նիչյա անում: Նեմեցն ընտրակեղծիք անելուց լավ ա: Միհատ էլ գոլ կեղծել տար, կրեինք էլի:


Ում վրա ուժները պատում ա նրան էլ ճնշում են: Տվյալ դեպքում սրանց ուժը մեր վրայա պատում մեզ էլ ճնշում են: Որովհետև մենք միավորված չենք, որովհետև դու կըմբոստանաս, ցուցակը կճղես կլցնես տվողի գլխին, քեզ գործից կհանեն, հարևանիդ կընդունեն, որը մեծ հաճույքով էդ ցուցակը ձեռը կվազվզի դռնեդուռ: Որովհետև քո տնօրենը քեզ կուղարկի իշխանական հանրահավաքի, դու չէս գնա, քո փոխարեն մի ուրիշը վազելով կգնա, որ քո տեղը աշխատի:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հենց հերթը հասավ ծեծելուն իմացի իշխանական կողմը կրած ա: Ոստիկանություն, բանակ սպեցնազ: Ինչով ասես, բայց ծեծելով հաստատ իրանց չէս հաղթի: Ռադիկալիզմն ենք քննադատում, բայց բոլորիս մտքում ռադիկալ մտքեր ա գալիս:


Ապեր մարտի մեկին էդ ոստիկանություն-սպեցնազն ու բանակը կարգին ծեծ են կերել, խաբա՞ր ես: Չխորանանք, դա այլ թեմա է: Ի՞նչ խոսք, իմ ասած էլ է հանցագործություն, պարզապես առաջարկում եմ մանր խուլիգանությամբ պայքարել պետական հանցագործության դեմ: Տարբերությունը սարեր ձորեր են, մի դեպքում ուսուցիչներ, քաղաքապետարանի ու թաղապետարանի աշխատողներ, շենքի լիազորներ երկու օր ֆռֆռում են ուռած աչքերով, իսկ մյուս դեպքում մի ողջ ժողովուրդ ու պետություն վարի է գնում:

----------


## ministr

Ուժ էլ չեն կիրառի: Դրա ռեսուրսը սպառված է: Առհասարակ բոլոր հնարավոր ճնշումները կիրառված են բայց ժողովուրդը կանգնած է: Ուժի ևս մեկ կիրառում ճակատագրական կլինի այն կիրառողների համար: Հայաստանին թե ինչ վնաս կհասցվի էլ չեմ խոսում: Կարծում եմ որ սա շատ պարզ հասկանում են, ու նոր մարտի 1 չի լինի: Վախի մթնոլորտ կոչեցյալն արդեն անցյալում է:

----------

Elmo (29.03.2009)

----------


## voter

> Ախպոր պես, էդ լեգիտիմ չլեգիտիմը թարգեք էլի.. 
> Լեգիտիմ նախագահ, լեգիտիմ վարչապետ, լեգիտիմ ԱԺ. լեգիտիմ զոքանչ, լեգիտիմ քավոր, լեգիտիմ մորքուրի մարդ... 
> ցեղասպանություն բառից հետո երկրորդ բառնա որ օրեկան ականջները մազոլա անում: 
> բոլորս էլ գիտենք ում են ընտրել ով ա ընտրվել,ինչ կա վիճելու?


Չե թարգել չի կարելի, քանի որ կա 
լեգիտիմ նախագահ, որի նախագահ լինելը թվերով է հաստատված
ու նախագահ, որին ժողովուրդը ընտրել է։

Նակասկած լավ կլինի որ լեգիտիմ բառը չշեշտվի այլևս, դա կասի այն մասին, որ ոչ մեկ կասկած չունի նախագահի լեգիտիմության մեջ, բայց մինչ այդ դեռ շատ անելիք կա ու իրական նախագահին, նախարարին, գյուղպետին զուքանչին,  լեգիտիմ նախագահի, գյուղպետի զոքանչի հետ չխառնելու համար պետք է նշել ու հիշացնել որն է դրանցից *լեգիտիմը*....

Ինձ թվում է Էլմոի մոտ լիշնի նեպրիյազն առաջացնող ու գրառումներս ջնջելու դրդող ատահայտությունների փոխարինիչը գտա – ՍՍերժանտների ու հաբՌՔածների փոխարինող բառը այսուհետև կլինի ինձ համար *ԼԵԳԻՏԻՄԱՑՎԱԾՆԵՐ*

----------

Հայկօ (29.03.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ուժ էլ չեն կիրառի: Դրա ռեսուրսը սպառված է: Առհասարակ բոլոր հնարավոր ճնշումները կիրառված են բայց ժողովուրդը կանգնած է: Ուժի ևս մեկ կիրառում ճակատագրական կլինի այն կիրառողների համար: Հայաստանին թե ինչ վնաս կհասցվի էլ չեմ խոսում: Կարծում եմ որ սա շատ պարզ հասկանում են, ու նոր մարտի 1 չի լինի: *Վախի մթնոլորտ կոչեցյալն արդեն անցյալում է:*


 :Shok:  ինչ՞  :Shok:  : դու իրականու՞մ ես մտածում որ Հայաստանում վախի մթնոլորտ չկա, թե՞ ինչ որ մեկին որոշել ես հույս տաս:
սենց վախի մթնոլորտ Հայաստանում երևի մեկ էլ ստալին պապիկի վախտերն ա եղել: ժողովուրդ վախեցած է ամեն ինչից, սկսած գազի "կնկնից" մինչև թաղապետի ընտրությւոնները ու քաղաքապետի ընտրություններ "սխալ" ձայն տալուց:

----------


## Chuk

> ինչ՞  : դու իրականու՞մ ես մտածում որ Հայաստանում վախի մթնոլորտ չկա, թե՞ ինչ որ մեկին որոշել ես հույս տաս:
> սենց վախի մթնոլորտ Հայաստանում երևի մեկ էլ ստալին պապիկի վախտերն ա եղել: ժողովուրդ վախեցած է ամեն ինչից, սկսած գազի "կնկնից" մինչև թաղապետի ընտրությւոնները ու քաղաքապետի ընտրություններ "սխալ" ձայն տալուց:


Երևի թե Մինիստրը նկատի ուներ ընդդիմության կորիզին, ովքեր թեկուզ վախենան էլ, բայց այլևս «կզելու» մտադրություն չունեն  :Smile:

----------


## voter

> Կբացատրեք էս ցուցակներ կազմելու իմաստն ինչ ա? Որ չգնան քվեարկության իրանց տեղն ընտրեն?


Զարմանում եմ, որ ԼՏՊի աջակիցները մինչ օրս ցուցակներ կազմելու էությունը ու վտանգը չեն բացահայտել, բայց դե «հասկանալի է» 1994ից կիրառվող տեխնոլոգիա է, գաղտնիք է, բացեն հետո արի ու տես էլ չի ստացվի կիռարել կամ ուրիշները կկիռառեն, секрет фирмы  :Wink:  

Իմ իմացած, վերապրած ու բացահայտած մանրամասները ասեմ միգուցե պարզ դառնա ինչպես կարլեի է ցուցակ կազմելով ընտրությունները կեղծել....

Ալգորիթմը
–Քայլ առաջին, դռնեդուռ անցնում են ու կազմում ցուցակներ այն մարդկանց, որոնց համոզվածությունը, պարտավորվածությունը, անելանելիությունը կամ այլ պատճառները ստիպում են քվեարկել քո թեկնածուի օգտին
–Քայլ եկրորդ, ընտրությունների օրը ընտրատեղամաս ԲԵՐՄԱՆ են ենթարկվում այդ ցուցակում եղած մարդիկ,
–Քայլ երրորդ, կամ ավելի ճիշտ կիռավում է միառժամանակ երկրորդ քայլի հետ միասին. հնարավորինս անհնար է դարձվում  ցուցակներում բացակայող ոչ քո թեկնածուի օգտին պոտենցիալ քվեարկողների մուտքը ընտրատեղամաս. արհեստական հերթեր, պերերիվ, ցուցակներում նրանց անունների բացակայություն ևյլն...


Արդյունք
քվեարկելու իրավունք են ստանում միայն նրանք ով քո թեկնածուին են ձայն տալիս, դեմ ձայները ուղղակի ԿԱՆԽՎՈՒՄ են....

Սրա դեմ կարելի է առնել միայն մարդկանց համոզելով, որ գնան ընտրությունների ու ինչքան էլ արգելեն մեկ է հարաբերականորեն ավելի շատ ձայն լինի տրված ըդդիմադիրների կողմից, կամ ընտրատեղամասերի քանակի շատացմամբ կամ էլեկտրոնային, արտագնա քվեարկության հնարավորություններով։

Արտասահմանյան դեսպանատներում ընտրողներին ընտրել արգելելը հենց դրանով էլ պայմանավորված էր, որ այնտեղ պարզ չէր ով է ընտրում իրենց հաճո ընտրողը թե ուրիշ։ ԿԱՆՏՐՈԼԸ չկա դրա համար էլ ամենահեշտ ձևը գտան դաշնակ, ախք, բարգավաճ ու ՀայՀավայիԿուսակցականները ուղղակի հրաճարվեցին հնարավորություն տալ Հայաստանի սահմաններից դուրս ընտրել....

----------


## Enigmatic

հիմիկվանից սկսել են տներով զանգել ձայն հավաքել :Bad:  էսօր մեր տուն արդեն երկու անգամ զանգեցին ու ձայն էին խնդրում Գագիկ Բեգլարայանի համար, դե պարզա իրենց պատասխանը կտրուկ ստանալուց հետո մնում էր մենակ ներեղություն խնդրել զանգելու համար

----------


## voter

> հիմիկվանից սկսել են տներով զանգել ձայն հավաքել էսօր մեր տուն արդեն երկու անգամ զանգեցին ու ձայն էին խնդրում Գագիկ Բեգլարայանի համար, դե պարզա իրենց պատասխանը կտրուկ ստանալուց հետո մնում էր մենակ ներեղություն խնդրել զանգելու համար


Մի հայհոյեք բալամ, ասեք հա ընտրելու եք, այլապես ինչպես ասեցի վերևում, ձեր տեղամաս մտնելը ու քվեարկելը դժվարացնելու են։

Հույս տվեք թող գան տանեն տեղամաս հնարավորություն տան ընտրելու, իսկ ում իրականում կընտրեք արդեն ձեր գործն է։

----------


## Chuk

> Ալգորիթմը
> –Քայլ առաջին, դռնեդուռ անցնում են ու կազմում ցուցակներ այն մարդկանց, որոնց համոզվածությունը, պարտավորվածությունը, անելանելիությունը կամ այլ պատճառները ստիպում են քվեարկել քո թեկնածուի օգտին
> –Քայլ եկրորդ, ընտրությունների օրը ընտրատեղամաս ԲԵՐՄԱՆ են ենթարկվում այդ ցուցակում եղած մարդիկ,
> –Քայլ երրորդ, կամ ավելի ճիշտ կիռավում է միառժամանակ երկրորդ քայլի հետ միասին. հնարավորինս անհնար է դարձվում ցուցակներում բացակայող ոչ քո թեկնածուի օգտին պոտենցիալ քվեարկողների մուտքը ընտրատեղամաս. արհեստական հերթեր, պերերիվ, ցուցակներում նրանց անունների բացակայություն ևյլն...


Վոթեր ձաձա, սա ավելին չի, քան քո ենթադրությունը, քանզի բազում են էն մարդիկ, ովքեր ստորագրում ու ընտրատեղամաս բերման չեն ենթարկվում, իսկ նորմալ ընտրող քաղաքացին անկախ ամեն տեսակի հերթերից մտնում ու քվեարկում է: Ա՜խ, ոնց եմ սիրում դեմքի խելոք արտահայտությամբ, հաստատակամ ասված, իրականում ոչ մի հիմք չունեցող, անիմաստ խոսքերը  :Love:

----------


## Chuk

Ի դեպ ժող, էս մի հարցում Վոթեր ձյան ճիշտ ա: Զանգում են ձեր տուն, ասեք հա, սաղ ցեղով գնում ենք Բեգլարյանին կամ Քուշկյանին ընտրելու: Հետո էլ գնացեք ձեր իսկական ընտրությունը կատարեք  :Smile:

----------


## voter

> Վոթեր ձաձա, սա ավելին չի, քան քո ենթադրությունը, քանզի բազում են էն մարդիկ, ովքեր ստորագրում ու ընտրատեղամաս բերման չեն ենթարկվում, իսկ նորմալ ընտրող քաղաքացին անկախ ամեն տեսակի հերթերից մտնում ու քվեարկում է: Ա՜խ, ոնց եմ սիրում դեմքի խելոք արտահայտությամբ, հաստատակամ ասված, իրականում ոչ մի հիմք չունեցող, անիմաստ խոսքերը


Բերման չենթարկվածները հենց այն մարդիկ են, որոնց հետո աշխատանքից հանում են, քանի որ միակ հարյուր տոկոսանոց ապացույցը, որ ասել ես կընտեմ ու չես ընտրել այն է, որ ՉԵՍ գնացել ընտրելու։ Իսկ եթե գնաս էլ չեն կարա ապացուցեն, որ չես ընտրել նրան ում ասել ես, այլ մեկ ուրիշին։ Բացառությամբ եթե պայմանավորվում են որ ասենք պիտի հատուկ տեսակի խաչ կամ ծիտիկ դնեք բլանկում, որ հետո տեսնեն, որ հենց այդպիսի խաչ դնող եղել է։ 
Դրա դեմ մենք հնարավորություն նույնպես գտել էինք, հասանք նրան, որ մարդկանց քանոն էին տալիս ու ուղիղ գծեր քաշել էին առաջարկում, որ բացահայտելն հնարավոր չլինի ;o)

Իսկ ասածներս երկար տարիների հայաստանյան ընտրությունների մասնակցության փորձից է գալիս դեռ 1994ից սկսած։ Կոնկրետ կարող եմ ասել, թե ինչպես էին առաջին տարիներին անհընարին դարձնում անհաճո ընտրողների մուտքը տեղամաս  – թաղի պոռնիկներին, ջեբկիրներին բերում լցնում էին հերդ ստեղծում, այնպիսի, որ մարդ չեր ցանկանում այդ հերդը կանգնել իր ձայնը տալու համար։

----------


## Chuk

> Բերման չենթարկվածները հենց այն մարդիկ են, որոնց հետո աշխատանքից հանում են։
> 
> Իսկ ասածներս երկար տարիների հայաստանյան ընտրությունների մասնակցության փորձից է գալիս դեռ 1994ից սկսած։ Կոնկրետ կարող եմ ասել, թե ինչպես էին առաջին տարիներին անհընարին դարձնում անհաճո ընտրողների մուտքը տեղամաս  – թաղի պոռնիկներին, ջեբկիրներին բերում լցնում էին հերդ ստեղծում, այնպիսի, որ մարդ չեր ցանկանում այդ հերդը կանգնել իր ձայնը տալու համար։


Վոթեր, ասածներդ հեքիաթ են:

----------


## Elmo

> Վոթեր, ասածներդ հեքիաթ են:


Նեա սկի էլ հեքիաթ չեն: Հաստատում եմ: Կարամ մանրամասնեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Նեա սկի էլ հեքիաթ չեն: Հաստատում եմ: Կարամ մանրամասնեմ:


Եթե կարողանաս ապացույց բերել, որ բոլոր ստորագրություն տվածներին բերման են ենթարկում, ապա հաճույքով կլսեմ  :Smile: 

Բայց հիշիր, առնվազն երեք հազար հոգու անուն կբերեմ, ում բերման չեն ենթարկել ու ցուցակներն օգտագործվել է ընդամենը հոգեբանական ճնշման համար:

Իսկ որ բերման ենթարկելու, ընտրել պարտադրել տալու մեթոդներ կան, ապա իհարկե կան, բայց դրանք ցուցակներից առանձին պրակտիկա է  :Wink:

----------


## voter

Ախր այն փաստը, որ ուժով բերման չեն ենթարկել, դեռ չի խոսում այդ ալգորիթմի դեմ ու իհարկե հոգոբանական իսկ որոշ դեպքերում ինչպես ասեցի կոնկրետ ճնշման հարց է, աշխատանքային պայմանները վատացնելու թաղում, հարեվանությունում կյանքը դժվարացնելու միջողով։

Բայց մի բան ակընհայտ է ուղղակի կեղծումներով արդեն վաղուց ոչ մեկ չի զբաղվում, զուտ հենց հոգեբանական ճնշումով մշակում են մարդկանց ու ստիպում, կաշառում են, որ ընտրեն։

Փաստացի օրենքի խաղտում չի լինում, բացի ՇԱՆՏԱԺից։ Իսկ շանտաժ անելու համար մարդ դեռ Հայաստանում չեն դատել....

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, ինչ-որ ա, էս թեմայով անձամբ ես էլ ծավալվել չեմ ուզում: Ընդամենը կոչ բոլորին, մի թույլատրեք ու մի համաձայնվեք որ ձեր անունները հայտնվեն նման ցուցակներում, նույնը փորձեք տարածել ձեր բարեկամների, հարազատների, մտերիմների շրջապատում: Բոլորին բացատրեք, մեկնեք, որ դա անօրինականություն է: Իսկ եթե հանկարծ ու ինչ-ինչ պատճառով ձեր (կամ ձեր հարազատի, մտերիմի) անունը հայտնվել է այդպիսի ինչ-որ մի ցուցակում, ապա հիշեք, որ դա ձեզ ոչինչ չի պարտավորեցնում, միևնույն է, գնացեք ընտրության ու քվեարկեք ՁԵՐ թեկնածուի օգտին, եթե անգամ այնպիսի խոսակցություններ տարածված լինեն, թե գրիչի մեջ կամերա է, ու հսկելու են, թե ում եք քվեարկել: Դա սուտ է լինելու: Եթե անգամ սուտ չի, կարևորը ինքներս մեր խղճի առաջ մաքուր լինենք  :Smile:

----------

Elmo (29.03.2009), Kuk (29.03.2009), Norton (29.03.2009), Հայկօ (29.03.2009), Սամվել (30.03.2009), Տրիբուն (29.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Եթե կարողանաս ապացույց բերել, որ բոլոր ստորագրություն տվածներին բերման են ենթարկում, ապա հաճույքով կլսեմ 
> 
> Բայց հիշիր, առնվազն երեք հազար հոգու անուն կբերեմ, ում բերման չեն ենթարկել ու ցուցակներն օգտագործվել է ընդամենը հոգեբանական ճնշման համար:
> 
> Իսկ որ բերման ենթարկելու, ընտրել պարտադրել տալու մեթոդներ կան, ապա իհարկե կան, բայց դրանք ցուցակներից առանձին պրակտիկա է


Բերման ենթարկելը անում են շենքի լիազորները: Ոչ թե բռնի ուժով բերում են տեղամաս, այլ գալիս ասում են «ես ամեն ինչ տեսնում եմ»: Ամեն շենքում մեկը կամ մի քանիսը կան: Լոկալ ահաբեկում են, ու տանում տեղամաս, իսկ չգնալու համար հետո հաշվեհարդար են տենում, նախօրոք տեղդ քվեարկելով:

----------


## Chuk

> Բերման ենթարկելը անում են շենքի լիազորները: Ոչ թե բռնի ուժով բերում են տեղամաս, այլ գալիս ասում են «ես ամեն ինչ տեսնում եմ»: Ամեն շենքում մեկը կամ մի քանիսը կան: Լոկալ ահաբեկում են, ու տանում տեղամաս, իսկ չգնալու համար հետո հաշվեհարդար են տենում, նախօրոք տեղդ քվեարկելով:


Էլմո ջան, ստորագրեցի:
Դե հիմա էլ մնում ա ապացուցես, որ էս ասածներդ, որոնք կան, շատ տարածված պրակտիկա են, անմիջական կապ ունեն ցուցակների հետ, իսկ ունենալու դեպքում (այդպիսի կապ անշուշտ կա, որոշ չափաբաժնով), ապա ցուցակը բոլոր ստորագրածների կամ նրանց մեծ մասի նկատմամբ տարածվում է  :Wink: 

Ու պնդում եմ, որ չես կարող ապացուցել: Որտև ցուցակների նշանակությունը դա չի: Սա, կրկնում եմ, լրիվ առանձին ու գործող մեխանիզմ է:

----------


## voter

> Ժող, ինչ-որ ա, էս թեմայով անձամբ ես էլ ծավալվել չեմ ուզում: Ընդամենը կոչ բոլորին, մի թույլատրեք ու մի համաձայնվեք որ ձեր անունները հայտնվեն նման ցուցակներում, նույնը փորձեք տարածել ձեր բարեկամների, հարազատների, մտերիմների շրջապատում: Բոլորին բացատրեք, մեկնեք, որ դա անօրինականություն է: Իսկ եթե հանկարծ ու ինչ-ինչ պատճառով ձեր (կամ ձեր հարազատի, մտերիմի) անունը հայտնվել է այդպիսի ինչ-որ մի ցուցակում, ապա հիշեք, որ դա ձեզ ոչինչ չի պարտավորեցնում, միևնույն է, գնացեք ընտրության ու քվեարկեք ՁԵՐ թեկնածուի օգտին, եթե անգամ այնպիսի խոսակցություններ տարածված լինեն, թե գրիչի մեջ կամերա է, ու հսկելու են, թե ում եք քվեարկել: Դա սուտ է լինելու: Եթե անգամ սուտ չի, կարևորը ինքներս մեր խղճի առաջ մաքուր լինենք


Ավելի պարզ խորհուրդ կարող եմ տալ – ԿՈՄՊԼԻՄԵՆՏԱՐ խաղաքական քայլ արեք, ձեր իրական մտադրությունը ում էք ընտրելու, մի բացահայտեք ու համոզված եղեք, որ չեն կարող բացահայտել։ Ընդդիմության ու դիտորդների գործն էլ կլինի այն, որ հատուկ տեսակի նշումներով քվեաթերթիկները որոնց միջոցող կարող է ընտրողի ինքնությունը պարզվել անվավեր ճանաչեն բացառելով անձի ու քվեարկության համապատասխանության բացահայտումը։

ՏՐԱՄԱԴՐՎԵՔ որ ընտրության մասնակցելու էք ու բոլորին ով ցուցակ է հավաքում միայն ուրախությամբ ասեք, որ անկասկած մասնակցելու էք ու պատրաստ էք ձեր տվյալները տրամադրել։

Պարտավորություն ոչ մի ցուցակի հիման վրա, գոյություն չունի ու ունենալ չի կարող, ամեն ոք ազատ է վերջին վարկյանին անգամ ընտրել նրան ում ցանականա։

----------


## Elmo

> Ու պնդում եմ, որ չես կարող ապացուցել: Որտև ցուցակների նշանակությունը դա չի: Սա, կրկնում եմ, լրիվ առանձին ու գործող մեխանիզմ է:


Ես չեմ ասում, որ ցուցակի հետ կապ ունի: Չէի էլ նկատել, որ Ոթերը կապում ա ցուցակի հետ:Ցուցակի իմաստը ավելի շատ հոգեբանական ա, ու ամենակարևորը: Եթե չգնաս ընտրությունների՝ քո տվյալներով քո տեղը կընտրեն:

----------


## Chuk

> Ավելի պարզ խորհուրդ կարող եմ տալ – ԿՈՄՊԼԻՄԵՆՏԱՐ խաղաքական քայլ արեք, ձեր իրական մտադրությունը ում էք ընտրելու, մի բացահայտեք ու համոզված եղեք, որ չեն կարող բացահայտել։
> 
> ՏՐԱՄԱԴՐՎԵՔ որ ընտրության մասնակցելու էք ու բոլորին ով ցուցակ է հավաքում միայն ուրախությամբ ասեք, որ անկասկած մասնակցելու էք ու պատրաստ էք ձեր տվյալները տրամադրել։
> 
> Պարտավորություն ոչ մի ցուցակի հիման վրա, գոյություն չունի ու ունենալ չի կարող, ամեն ոք ազատ է վերջին վարկյանին անգամ ընտրել նրան ում ցանականա։


Խորհուրդի նշանակությունը հասկանում եմ, բայց այն կբերի միայն վատ հետևանքների: Ըստ էության այսօր այդ ցուցակներին չենթարկվողները էսպես թե էնպես, անկախ ցանկացած հերթից, իրենց ընտրությունը կատարում են: Բայց միաժամանակ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր ցուցակներից «վախենում են», «ենթարկվում են» ու շարժվում են ըստ դրա: Այսօր կա մեծ խնդիր այդ մարդկանց հասկացնելու, որ չենթարկվեն դրան: Եթե քո ասածով շարժվենք, կանենք հակառակը, այդ մարդկանց արածը կլեգիտիմացնենք, նրանց պոտենցիալ զոհերի քանակը կավելացնենք: Էնպես որ առաջարկդ թեկուզ հետաքրքիր, բայց վտանգավոր ու փորձանքաբեր է:

----------


## Chuk

> Ես չեմ ասում, որ ցուցակի հետ կապ ունի: Չէի էլ նկատել, որ Ոթերը կապում ա ցուցակի հետ:Ցուցակի իմաստը ավելի շատ հոգեբանական ա, ու ամենակարևորը: Եթե չգնաս ընտրությունների՝ քո տվյալներով քո տեղը կընտրեն:


Այսքան բան, այլ կերպ ասած հենց սկզբից դու իմ հետ համակարծիք էիր  :Smile:

----------

Elmo (29.03.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Միգուցե վերջին գրառումները, գոնե, կարդաս


 Կարդացի... Ես ճիշտ հասկացա, որ իմաստը զուտ հոգեբանական ճնշումն է՞:

----------


## Chuk

> Զարմանում եմ, որ ԼՏՊի աջակիցները մինչ օրս ցուցակներ կազմելու էությունը ու վտանգը չեն բացահայտել, բայց դե «հասկանալի է» 1994ից կիրառվող տեխնոլոգիա է, գաղտնիք է, բացեն հետո արի ու տես էլ չի ստացվի կիռարել կամ ուրիշները կկիռառեն, секрет фирмы  
> 
> Իմ իմացած, վերապրած ու բացահայտած մանրամասները ասեմ միգուցե պարզ դառնա ինչպես կարլեի է ցուցակ կազմելով ընտրությունները կեղծել....
> 
> Ալգորիթմը
> –Քայլ առաջին, դռնեդուռ անցնում են ու կազմում ցուցակներ այն մարդկանց, որոնց համոզվածությունը, պարտավորվածությունը, անելանելիությունը կամ այլ պատճառները ստիպում են քվեարկել քո թեկնածուի օգտին
> –Քայլ եկրորդ, ընտրությունների օրը ընտրատեղամաս ԲԵՐՄԱՆ են ենթարկվում այդ ցուցակում եղած մարդիկ,
> –Քայլ երրորդ, կամ ավելի ճիշտ կիռավում է միառժամանակ երկրորդ քայլի հետ միասին. հնարավորինս անհնար է դարձվում  ցուցակներում բացակայող ոչ քո թեկնածուի օգտին պոտենցիալ քվեարկողների մուտքը ընտրատեղամաս. արհեստական հերթեր, պերերիվ, ցուցակներում նրանց անունների բացակայություն ևյլն...


Ի դեպ, վերանանք որ այս ասածներդ ցուցակներին են վերաբերվում, ու հաշվի առնենք զուտ այն, որ որպես առանձին պրակտիկա գործող է: Գանք այն պնդմանդ, որ «ԼՏՊի աջակիցները մինչ օրս ... չեն բացահայտել»... այստեղ էլի պիտի ասեմ, որ մի քիչ քեզ գերագնահատել ես, այս պարզ ու համընդհանուր հայտնի մեխանիզմը ոչ միայն ընդդիմությունն է բացահայտել, այլ հայտնի է յուրաքանչյուրին: Հայտագործություն կամ նոր մեկնություն չես արել  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Կարդացի... Ես ճիշտ հասկացա, որ իմաստը զուտ հոգեբանական ճնշումն է՞:


Ոչ միայն: Դու տալիս ես քո տվյալները, իրանք ընտրատեղամասը փակվելուց առաջ տեսնում են, որ դու չէս եկել ընտրելու, ու լցոնում են քո, ու բազմաթիվ այլ չեկածների անունից: Հետո, տվյալները վիճարկելուց, դեմ են տալիս էդ ցուցակները ու ասում «Հեսա ախպեր ջան էսքան մարդ մեզ ոչ օֆիցալ ձայն ա տվել. ստորագրել ա էլի, հիմա ասում եք չեմ հավատում, որ 60 տոկոս հավաքել եք, ես էլ ցույց եմ տալիս, որ 80 տոկոսը նախօրոք մեր օգտին ստորագրություն ա տվել»: Իրավաբանական փաստ չի, բայց դե դրանց էդ էլ ա հերիք:

----------


## Lion

> Ոչ միայն: Դու տալիս ես քո տվյալները, իրանք ընտրատեղամասը փակվելուց առաջ տեսնում են, որ դու չէս եկել ընտրելու, ու լցոնում են քո, ու բազմաթիվ այլ չեկածների անունից: Հետո, տվյալները վիճարկելուց, դեմ են տալիս էդ ցուցակները ու ասում «Հեսա ախպեր ջան էսքան մարդ մեզ ոչ օֆիցալ ձայն ա տվել. ստորագրել ա էլի, հիմա ասում եք չեմ հավատում, որ 60 տոկոս հավաքել եք, ես էլ ցույց եմ տալիս, որ 80 տոկոսը նախօրոք մեր օգտին ստորագրություն ա տվել»: Իրավաբանական փաստ չի, բայց դե դրանց էդ էլ ա հերիք:


 Սկզբունքորեն վիճելի մի բան է, որի օգուտները, ի համեմատ թափած ջանքերի, կասկածելի են, բայց... խոսքը սրա

*Ժողովուրդ, որպես այդ ամենի մասին շատ ինֆորմացված մարդիկ, ինձ մի բան բացատրեք էլի - անձնագրի տվյալներ տալը... ընտրակեղծիք անելուն ԻՆՉՈ՞Վ է օժանդակում...* 

 մասին էր... :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Ժողովուրդ, որպես այդ ամենի մասին շատ ինֆորմացված մարդիկ, ինձ մի բան բացատրեք էլի - անձնագրի տվյալներ տալը... ընտրակեղծիք անելուն ԻՆՉՈ՞Վ է օժանդակում...


Ոչ միայն անձնագրի տվյալներն են հավաքում, այլ նաև ստորագրությունը: Դու տալիս էս քո անձնագրի համարը և ստորագրությանդ նմուշը: Էլ ի՞նչ է պետք քո փոխարեն ընտրելու համար: Ճիշտ է՝ դատարկ քվեաթերթիկ: Դե էդ էլ իրանց մոտ խրցով դրած ա: Իմիջայլոց քվեատուփն ու կնիքն էլ ա իրանց մոտ:

----------


## Lion

Չէէէ, *Elmo*, մի բան էն չի... Տես, անձնագրի տվյալ իմանալը պետական մարմնի համար տեխնիկայի հարց է - այդ տվյալները անձնագրային սեղանում կան: Ինչ վերաբերվում է ստորագրելուն, ապա դու ինքդ գրեցիր, որ




> Ոչ միայն: Դու տալիս ես քո տվյալները, իրանք ընտրատեղամասը փակվելուց առաջ տեսնում են, որ դու չէս եկել ընտրելու, ու լցոնում են քո, ու բազմաթիվ այլ չեկածների անունից: Հետո, տվյալները վիճարկելուց, դեմ են տալիս էդ ցուցակները ու ասում «Հեսա ախպեր ջան էսքան մարդ մեզ ոչ օֆիցալ ձայն ա տվել. ստորագրել ա էլի, հիմա ասում եք չեմ հավատում, որ 60 տոկոս հավաքել եք, ես էլ ցույց եմ տալիս, որ 80 տոկոսը նախօրոք մեր օգտին ստորագրություն ա տվել»: Իրավաբանական փաստ չի, բայց դե դրանց էդ էլ ա հերիք:


 Այստեղից հետևություն - անձնագրային տվյալներ հավաքելն ուղղակի իմաստ չունի, իսկ ստորագրություն հավաքելը ընդամենը հոգեբանական նշանակություն ունի: Ու սրա համա՞ր է այդքան ջանքի վատնումը՞:

----------


## Chuk

> Ապեր, բան չհասկացա... Արի նորից ու ավելի պարզ ձևով սկսենք:
> 
> *անձնագրի տվյալներ տալը...* ընտրակեղծիք անելուն ԻՆՉՈ՞Վ է օժանդակում... 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Մանավանդ եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ պետական մարմինների համար իմ, քո և ցանկացած մեկի անձնագրային տվյալ իմանալը տեխնիկայի հարց է...


Կրկնեմ, հոգեբանական տեռոր: Որտև շատերը երբ որ անձագրի տվյալ են տալիս, կարծում են, որ արդեն լուրջ կախման մեջ են: Օրինակ: Էլ չասած, որ այդ տվյալը պետք է ընտրությունների ժամանակ լցոնում անելիս ընտրատեղամասի գրքույկները լրացնելիս:

----------


## Lion

> Կրկնեմ, հոգեբանական տեռոր: Որտև շատերը երբ որ անձագրի տվյալ են տալիս, կարծում են, որ արդեն լուրջ կախման մեջ են: Օրինակ:


Սա ընդունեցի - հատկապես մութ մասսայի մոտ գործուն միջոց է...




> Էլ չասած, որ այդ տվյալը պետք է ընտրությունների ժամանակ լցոնում անելիս ընտրատեղամասի գրքույկները լրացնելիս:


 Իսկ սրա հետ համաձայն չեմ: Պետական մարմինները որ ուզենան, ցանկացած մարդու տվյալները ուղղակի կլրացնեն կամ կտրամադրեն լրացնողներին...

----------


## Chuk

> Սա ընդունեցի - հատկապես մութ մասսայի մոտ գործուն միջոց է...


Էդ նույնն առնվազն չորս անգամ ասվել էր... հա, պարզ է, պետք է կոնկրետ ու հստակ ասվեր  :Blush: 



> Իսկ սրա հետ համաձայն չեմ: Պետական մարմինները որ ուզենան, ցանկացած մարդու տվյալները ուղղակի կլրացնեն կամ կտրամադրեն լրացնողներին...


Պատկան մարմինները որ ուզեն, կարող են բոլոր կողքին պտիչկա դնեն ու 100%-անոց քվեարկություն ապահովեն: Ես չեմ խոսում էն  մասին, թե ով ինչ կարող է անել, այլ խոսում եմ էն մասին, թե ինչի համար է օգտագործվում: Ու ցանկացած դեպքում սա ավելի հեշտ տարբերակ է, քան ասենք պասպորտ սեղանից բոլորի ստորագրածների սերիաները ճշտելը:

----------

Elmo (29.03.2009)

----------


## Lion

> Ու ցանկացած դեպքում սա ավելի հեշտ տարբերակ է, քան ասենք պասպորտ սեղանից բոլորի ստորագրածների սերիաները ճշտելը:


 Չէի ասի... Ահագին մարդ են զանիտ անում, աղմուկ են բարձրացնում, օպոզիցիայի ուդառների տակ են ընկնում, մարդկանց են "կատաղացնում"... մի կողմից և ոչ պաշտոնական մի սովորական քսերոքսի թղթի վրա պասպորտ սեղանից ստանում են տվյալներ - Պողոսյան Պետրոս, այս համար, Պետրոսյան Մարտիրոս, այս համար... :Think:

----------


## Chuk

> Չէի ասի... Ահագին մարդ են զանիտ անում, աղմուկ են բարձրացնում, օպոզիցիայի ուդառների տակ են ընկնում, մարդկանց են "կատաղացնում"... մի կողմից և ոչ պաշտոնական մի սովորական քսերոքսի թղթի վրա պասպորտ սեղանից ստանում են տվյալներ - Պողոսյան Պետրոս, այս համար, Պետրոսյան Մարտիրոս, այս համար...


բռռռ...
Արի սկսենք նորից:
Ուրեմն ցուցակը սենց թե նենց հավաքվում ա, որպեսզի.
1. վախացնեն, հոգեբանական ճնշում գործադրեն
2. ստորագրածների տեղը քվեարկեն (որտև իրանց համար շատ ավելի վտանգավոր ա ասենք իմ տեղը քվեարկելը)
Հիմա եթե էդ ցուցակը հավաքում են, որն ա տեխնիկապես հեշտ, սերիայի համարն էլ հետը վերցնե՞լը, թե՞ հետո պասպորտ սեղանում էդ ամենը պարզելը  :Think:

----------


## Lion

> 2. ստորագրածների տեղը քվեարկեն (որտև իրանց համար շատ ավելի վտանգավոր ա ասենք իմ տեղը քվեարկելը)


 Հա - այս պահը ընդունեցինք... :Think:  Դե լավ, եթե ստորագրություն են հավաքում, իրոք սերիան էլ հետը վերցնելը ավելի ճիշտ է: Այստեղ մի հարց մնաց չպարզված - իսկ եթե ստորագրողը ԱՅՆՈՒՀԱՆԴԵՐՁ գնում և քվեարկու՞մ է:

----------


## voter

Մոռանում եք, որ ցուցակները հանձնարարվում են նրանց, ով պարտավորվում է ՁԱՅՆ ԲԵՐԵԼ։ Ոչ թե ՊԱՐԶԵԼ, ոչ թե անձնագրի տվյալներ հավաքել, որ Լիոնը արդեն նկատեց ոստիկանությունում առանց այն էլ կան ու դրա համար լրացուցիչ ցուցակ պետք չի։

ՁԱՅՆ ԲԵՐԵԼ ամեն լիազորված ինչքան ԲԵՐՈՒՄ է ու այդքան նրան հետագայում պապան լավ է նայում։ 

Նորմալ եկրում դա կոչվում է ընտրապայքար, երբ կողմնակիցները այստեղ ու այնտեղ քարոզում են, համոզում, ներկայացնում բացատրում ինչու պիտի ընտրել իրենց թեկնածուին։ 

Իսկ հայաստանում լեգիտիմացվածները դա ուղղակի անել չեն կարող ունակ չեն, չեն իմանում ինչ ասեն, որ մարդիկ իրենց թեկնածուին ընտրեն։ Լավագույն դեպքում նույնիսկ ԱՍՖԱԼՏ են անում։ 

Բայց արդեն երկար ժամանակ է ՁԱՅՆ ԲԵՐԵԼԸ միայն անուն առ անուն ՀԵՏԱԽՈՒԶԵԼՈՎ ու կառավարելիներին անկառավարելիներից ցուցակագրելով է սահմանափակվում...

Մի մեխանիզմել բացահայտեմ – հենց այն թոհ ու բոհը, որ ընտրացուցակների հետ ամեն ընտրության ժամանակ արդեն տասնյակ տարի կատարվում է դրա հետ է կապված, որ փորձում են թողնել ցուցակներում միայն նրանց ով իրենց պետք է։

----------


## dvgray

> Ի դեպ ժող, էս մի հարցում Վոթեր ձյան ճիշտ ա: Զանգում են ձեր տուն, ասեք հա, սաղ ցեղով գնում ենք Բեգլարյանին կամ Քուշկյանին ընտրելու: Հետո էլ գնացեք ձեր իսկական ընտրությունը կատարեք


լռիվ ընդհակառակը
ինչի մտածում ես էտ զանգողնեին զանգելու հրաման տվողները ապուշ են՞: կարող ա և իրանք ապուշ են, բայց էտ տեխնոլոգիական հնարքները ստեղծողները ապուշ չեն:
իսկ այդ հնարանքը պրիմիտիվ պարզ է: այդ հնարանքը ստեղծված է ռիսկի չգնացող մասսայի համար, որոնք Հայաստանում մեծագույն մասն են: Երբ էտ ռիսկի չգնացող մասսան մի անգամ վիզ ա վեկալում որ "կընտրի", արդեն իրա ջանը վախ ա մտնում ու ընտրատեղամասում էտ վախը վերածվում ա դողերոցքի: որ եթե չընտրի ապա "կիմանան" ու "մի վատ բան կանեն իրա երեխուն": ու ասում են որ "ինչ՞ գործ ունեմ" ու ընտրում են ըստ վիզ վեկալածի, այսինքն "խուժանի" հրամանի: 
դրա համար ջահելի ֆունկցիան կայանում ա նրանում, որ ափաշկյարա, բարձր ձայնով ասի, որ չեմ ընտրելու Սևուկին ու դա լսեն նաև տատիկ-պապիկ-հորքուր-մորքուրները ու հասկանան որ բանը բանից արդեն անցել ա ու արդեն անիմաստ ա Սևոին ընտրելը, որտև "եթե ընտրի էլ, մեկա դրոսում դրան չեն հավատա"  :LOL:   :Wink: 
 :Smile: 

Հ.Գ» հույսով եմ հասկանալի գրեցի  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

Էս անձնագրային տվյալներ հավաքելու, ստորագրելու պահը ի՞նչ պատմություն ա դարձել: Չի տվեք ձեր անձնագիրը ոչ մեկին, մի ստորագրեք ոչ մի թղթի տակ: Էդքան բան: Ինչ որ մեկը գալու է ու զոռով ստորագրել տա՞ :Shok:  Շատ-շատ խնդրելախառը իբր իրեն էլ են խնդրել. «դե հիմա մոտիկ տղեք են, չեմ կարում մերժեմ, մի հատ ստորագրություն ա, դրեք տանեմ, անհարմար դրության մեջ չընկնեմ», սենց պետքա ասեն, եթե իրանք իրանց էդքան ցածրացնում են, որ իրանց տասովչիկությունն ի ցույց են դնում, սենց մարդուն հեչ էլ ամոթ չի կամ անհարմար չի ասելը` «հավքի քեզ ստուց», ուզում ա` մոտիկ տղա լինի, ուզում ա` դեմի հարևանը լինի, հեչ տարբերություն չկա:

----------

Amaru (30.03.2009), dvgray (29.03.2009), Elmo (29.03.2009), Mephistopheles (30.03.2009), Norton (29.03.2009), Հայկօ (29.03.2009), Սամվել (30.03.2009), Տրիբուն (30.03.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Երբ էտ ռիսկի չգնացող մասսան մի անգամ վիզ ա վեկալում որ "կընտրի", արդեն իրա ջանը վախ ա մտնում ու ընտրատեղամասում էտ վախը վերածվում ա դողերոցքի: *որ եթե չընտրի ապա "կիմանան"* ու "մի վատ բան կանեն իրա երեխուն": ու ասում են որ "ինչ՞ գործ ունեմ" ու ընտրում են ըստ վիզ վեկալածի, այսինքն "խուժանի" հրամանի:


Ո՞նց պիտի իմանան:  :Think: 
Չեմ կարծում թե մեր ժողովուրդն էդքան պրիմիտավա մտածում, որ կարծի թե էդ հարյուրավոր թերթիկների մեջից իրանը կտարբերեն:

----------


## dvgray

> Ո՞նց պիտի իմանան: 
> Չեմ կարծում թե մեր ժողովուրդն էդքան պրիմիտավա մտածում, որ կարծի թե էդ հարյուրավոր թերթիկների մեջից իրանը կտարբերեն:


հազար ձևի վնուշկա են անում: էլ որ "մենք ամեն ինչ նկարում ենք" -ից մինչև "  մենք ամեն ինչ գիտենք … "  :LOL:   :LOL: 
…
իսկ իմ ասածը կարծածիս հիման վրա չի, այլ ինչ որ տեսել եմ   :Wink:  մեծ մարդկանց հոգեբանությունը լրիվ ուրիշ ա, ու իրանց երեխեքի ու թոռների "ճակատագրի հետ չեն ուզում խաղան սենց խուժանի երկրում "  :Wink: 
…
իսկ ես մարտի մեկն էլ կրակի վրա  լիք յուղ լցրեց: էտ տվարների մտածածը լրիվ հիմքեր ունի: որ հերիք ա մի լավ վախացնես, էտ վախը երկար ժամանակ ակտիվ կմնա:
նայի՞, ստալինը մի լավ ահաբեկեց աշխարհի 1/6 մասի բնակչությանը  /հլա մի բան էլ ավել/ ու արդեն 70 տարի ա էտ վախը մարդկանց մեջ ա: սրանց մնում ա մենակ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ էտ վախի նստվածքները ակտիվացնել: Վանոի ասածները երևի բոլորտ էլ տեսել եք, թե ոնց էր ռեալ ահաբեկելու քայլերի գնում, ճշգրտորեն ենթադրելով որ դա երկար ժամանակ կքաշի:
…
էս ամենի դեմ ուրիշ մեթող չեմ տեսնում, քան է նույն ձևի  ընդիմության կողմից ժողովրդին ահաբեկել, թե մենք էլ ամեն ինչ գիտենք, ու ով որ մեր հետ չլինի, նրա բանը բուրդ կլինի  :Angry2: 
 :LOL: 
 :Smile:

----------


## Javakhk

> Հա - այս պահը ընդունեցինք... Դե լավ, եթե ստորագրություն են հավաքում, իրոք սերիան էլ հետը վերցնելը ավելի ճիշտ է: Այստեղ մի հարց մնաց չպարզված - իսկ եթե ստորագրողը ԱՅՆՈՒՀԱՆԴԵՐՁ գնում և քվեարկու՞մ է:


Անցած տարիների ընտրություններից ես դեպքեր գիտեմ, երբ մարդիկ գնացել էին տեղամաս… տեսել էին իրենց տեղը ԱՐԴԵՆ քվեարկված է… Так что...
 :Cool:

----------


## ministr

Հա լավ հարց ա: Եթե գնում ու տեսնում ես տեղդ մի հատ սիբիրախտի բացիլ եկել քվերարկել ա: Ինչ կարող ես անել? Էտ դեպքում օրենքով ինչ ա նախատեսվում?

----------


## Chuk

> Հա լավ հարց ա: Եթե գնում ու տեսնում ես տեղդ մի հատ սիբիրախտի բացիլ եկել քվերարկել ա: Ինչ կարող ես անել? Էտ դեպքում օրենքով ինչ ա նախատեսվում?


Դատարան  :Smile:

----------


## voter

> լռիվ ընդհակառակը
> ինչի մտածում ես էտ զանգողնեին զանգելու հրաման տվողները ապուշ են՞: կարող ա և իրանք ապուշ են, բայց էտ տեխնոլոգիական հնարքները ստեղծողները ապուշ չեն:
> իսկ այդ հնարանքը պրիմիտիվ պարզ է: այդ հնարանքը ստեղծված է ռիսկի չգնացող մասսայի համար, որոնք Հայաստանում մեծագույն մասն են: Երբ էտ ռիսկի չգնացող մասսան մի անգամ վիզ ա վեկալում որ "կընտրի", արդեն իրա ջանը վախ ա մտնում ու ընտրատեղամասում էտ վախը վերածվում ա դողերոցքի: որ եթե չընտրի ապա "կիմանան" ու "մի վատ բան կանեն իրա երեխուն": ու ասում են որ "ինչ՞ գործ ունեմ" ու ընտրում են ըստ վիզ վեկալածի, այսինքն "խուժանի" հրամանի: 
> դրա համար ջահելի ֆունկցիան կայանում ա նրանում, որ ափաշկյարա, բարձր ձայնով ասի, որ չեմ ընտրելու Սևուկին ու դա լսեն նաև տատիկ-պապիկ-հորքուր-մորքուրները ու հասկանան որ բանը բանից արդեն անցել ա ու արդեն անիմաստ ա Սևոին ընտրելը, որտև "եթե ընտրի էլ, մեկա դրոսում դրան չեն հավատա"  
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ» հույսով եմ հասկանալի գրեցի


Այդ իսկ վախի, չիմացության, ընտություններին չվստահելու հարցն է, որ պիտի ԼՏՊն ու ՀԱԿը բոլոր ընտրություններին մասնակցելով լուծի, գոնէ բացատրելով, որ ոչ մեկ իրավունք չունի իմանա թե ով ինչպես է քվեարկել, իսկ եթե իմանա էլ ու ասի կամ օգտագործի պիտի դատվի պետական գաղտնիք բացահայտելու համար...

Ինչպես նշեցի, մեթոդներ բացառելու նման փաստերի բացահայտումը, թե ով ինչպես է քվեարկել կան, մնում է ինչ որ մեկը կիրառի ու ժողովրդին հավատ ներշնչի, որ նրանց ձայնը–քվեարկությունը տեղ կհասնի և ոչ թե իր իսկ քվեարկողի գլխին նոխազ կդառնա...

----------


## voter

> ...
> էս ամենի դեմ ուրիշ մեթող չեմ տեսնում, քան է նույն ձևի  ընդիմության կողմից ժողովրդին ահաբեկել, թե մենք էլ ամեն ինչ գիտենք, ու ով որ մեր հետ չլինի, նրա բանը բուրդ կլինի


Համարյա թե այդպես էլ պիտի արվի, արդեն քանի անգամ ասել եմ, պիտի ՀԱԿը իր համար ընտրություն կազմակերպի իր կողմնակիցներին հնարավորություն տա օրինակ ՀԱԿ համահայկական համգումարի պատգամավորների ընտրեն Հայաստանով մեկ։ Այդ տեղ ասֆալտչիկ լեգիտիմչիկներին անելիք չի լինի ուզենան էլ չեն կարա կեղծեն, քանի որ իրանք խաղից դուրս կլինեն, դա իրենց ընտրությունը չի լինի։

----------


## ministr

> Դատարան


Որ դատարանը ուղղակի վերականգնի իմ ընտրելու իրավունքը? Դա հասկացանք: Բա էդ բացիլին հեչ բան չի հասնում? Դիխլաֆոս բան չկա?

----------


## Chuk

> Որ դատարանը ուղղակի վերականգնի իմ ընտրելու իրավունքը? Դա հասկացանք: Բա էդ բացիլին հեչ բան չի հասնում? Դիխլաֆոս բան չկա?


Պիտի որ հասնի: Մանրամասները չգիտեմ: Ամեն դեպքում խորհուրդ կտամ յուրաքանչյուրին, որ եթե տվյալ օրն էդպիսի բան պատահի, փաստի մասին տեղեկացնի ՀԱԿ վստահված անձերին, կամ էլ կենտրոնական գրասենյակ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դատարան


Մինչև դատարան, տեղում դիտորդներին ես կանչում ու ցույց ես տալիս, ու պարտադիր ասում ես, որ ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչը հանձնաժողովում արձանագրություն կազմի, հանձնաժողովի նախագահն էլ տակը ստորագրի:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.03.2009), ministr (30.03.2009), REAL_ist (30.03.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> Մինչև դատարան, տեղում դիտորդներին ես կանչում ու ցույց ես տալիս, ու պարտադիր ասում ես, որ ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչը հանձնաժողովում արձանագրություն կազմի, հանձնաժողովի նախագահն էլ տակը ստորագրի:


Հա, ես ուղղակի ուզում էի ասել, որ անլուծելի խնդիր չի  :Smile: 
Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարծում է, որ դա ապացուցելը հնարավոր չի, ապա հիշեցնեմ թեկուզ այն, որ ընտրելուց հետո անձնագրի վերջին էջում պիտի կնիք դնեն:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իսկ եթե ինչ-որ մեկը կարծում է, որ դա ապացուցելը հնարավոր չի, ապա հիշեցնեմ թեկուզ այն, որ ընտրելուց հետո անձնագրի վերջին էջում պիտի կնիք դնեն:


սրա մասին առաջին անգամ եմ լսում .. ինչ կնիք այ ախպեր ?? էս երբվանից .. իմ անձնագրի մեջ կնիքի տեղ չկա.. տեղ ըլնի Ամերիայի վիզա կխփեմ մեջը, ով ա դրանց թողում կնիք դնեն ??

----------


## Chuk

> սրա մասին առաջին անգամ եմ լսում .. ինչ կնիք այ ախպեր ?? էս երբվանից .. իմ անձնագրի մեջ կնիքի տեղ չկա.. տեղ ըլնի Ամերիայի վիզա կխփեմ մեջը, ով ա դրանց թողում կնիք դնեն ??


Հա, սենց պուճուրիկ, կլորիկ կնիք են դնում  :Blush:

----------


## Chuk

> Հա, սենց պուճուրիկ, կլորիկ կնիք են դնում


Չնայած գուցե քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին չլինի, չգիտեմ, նոր հիշեցի, ստուգեցի, թաղապետի ընտրություններին չեն դրել, իսկ նախագահականին դրել են:

----------


## Chuk

Ես կարծես թե սխալ էի ասում ու Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների ժամանակ, ցավոք, անձնագրերը չեն կնքվելու: Ցավոք, որովհետև սա որոշ չափով մեր գործը կհեշտացներ: Մեջբերում եմ ընտրական օրենսգրքի 57-րդ գլխի 3-րդ կետը.




> Քվեաթերթիկում քվեարկության մասին նշում կատարելուց հետո ընտրողը քվեարկության խցիկում քվեաթերթիկը ծալում է, տեղավորում քվեարկության ծրարի մեջ և մոտենում քվեատուփին: Քվեարկության ծրարը կնքող և քվեատուփի համար պատասխանատու հանձնաժողովի անդամը կնքում է քվեարկության ծրարը, բացում է քվեատուփի ճեղքը և ընտրողին հնարավորություն է ընձեռում քվեարկության ծրարը քվեատուփի մեջ գցելու համար: *Համապետական ընտրությունների դեպքում քվեարկության ծրարը կնքող և քվեատուփի համար պատասխանատու անդամը քվեարկության ծրարը կնքում և քվեարկության ծրարը քվեատուփի մեջ գցելու հնարավորություն է ընձեռում միայն ընտրողի անձը հաստատող փաստաթղթում տվյալ ընտրությանը մասնակցելու վերաբերյալ դրոշմակնիքի առկայությունն ստուգելուց և դրա բացակայության դեպքում անձը հաստատող փաստաթղթի վերջին էջը դրոշմակնքելուց հետո:* Եթե ընտրողի անձը հաստատող փաստաթղթում առկա է տվյալ ընտրությանը մասնակցելու մասին դրոշմակնիք, ապա հանձնաժողովը հանում է քվեաթերթիկը քվեարկության ծրարից, ծրարը վերադարձվում է քվեաթերթիկ և քվեարկության ծրար հատկացնող հանձնաժողովի անդամին, իսկ քվեաթերթիկը, կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի սահմանած կարգով, անհապաղ մարվում է: Քվեարկության ծրարը կնքող և քվեատուփի համար պատասխանատու հանձնաժողովի անդամը իր նախաձեռնությամբ կամ վստահված անձի պահանջով կարող է համոզվել ընտրողի` տվյալ տեղամասում հաշվառված լինելու մեջ: Քվեատուփի մեջ քվեարկության ծրարը գցելուց հետո ընտրողը դուրս է գալիս տեղամասային կենտրոնից:
> 
> Միաժամանակ մի քանի քվեարկություն անցկացվելու դեպքում ընտրողը յուրաքանչյուր քվեաթերթիկ տեղավորում է այդ քվեարկության համար նախատեսված ծրարում:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> հազար ձևի վնուշկա են անում: էլ որ "մենք ամեն ինչ նկարում ենք" -ից մինչև "  մենք ամեն ինչ գիտենք … "


Ու քո կարծիքով քանի՞ տոկոսն է հավատում, որ ընտրողի խցիկը նկարահանվում է:  :LOL: 




> էս ամենի դեմ ուրիշ մեթող չեմ տեսնում, քան է *նույն ձևի  ընդիմության կողմից ժողովրդին ահաբեկել*, թե մենք էլ ամեն ինչ գիտենք, ու ով որ մեր հետ չլինի, նրա բանը բուրդ կլինի


Դե եթե ընդիմությունն էլ պիտի սկսի մարդկանց ահաբեկել, էլ ընդհանրապես պայքարելու իմաստն որնա՞  :Shok: 
Բարեբախտաբար ՀԱԿ-ում «ուրիշ մեթոդ» տեսնում են, համենայն դեպս Լևոնի վերջին ելույթից էդ տպավորությունն ստացա  :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

> Այսօր Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական շտաբի նիստում, որը վարել է շտաբի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը, քննարկվել ենԵրեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների քարոզարշավի նախապատրաստական աշխատանքներին վերաբերող հարցեր:
> 
>  Արվել է աշխատանքի բաժանում, տարածքային կառույցներին տրվել են հանձնարարականներ եւ այլն:
> 
> Հարցին, թե արդյոք որոշվել է' ով է ղեկավարելու նախընտրական կենտրոնական շտաբը, ՀԱԿ մամլո խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը "Ա1+"-ին հայտնեց, որ առայժմ որոշված չեն. առաջիկա նիստերում կհստակեցվեն բոլոր հարցերը:
> 
> Իսկ մեր հարցին, թե ցուցակի հետ կապված այլ դժգոհողներ այսօրվա նիստում եղե՞լ են, Մուսինյանը պատասխանեց' ոչ: Եվ ընդհանրապես 167 հոգանոց ցուցակից դժգոհ եղել են միայն երեքը' մարքսիստ Դավիթ Հակոբյանը, որն ի դեպ, այդպես էլ դուրս չեկավ ցուցակից, Նորիկ Նորիկյանը, որն անաղմուկ դուրս եկավ ցուցակից եւ եւս մեկը, ով չի ցանկանում իր անունը շահարկվի:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------


## Chuk

Քիչ առաջ իմացա մի դպրոցի տասնյակ դասատուների մասին, ովքեր միավորվել ու միասին հրաժարվել են այդ թղթերը ստորագրելուց ու ստորագրություն հավաքելուց: Սպառնալիքներին, որ կհեռացնենք պատասխանել են. «Հեռացրե՛ք»: Չե՛ն հեռացվել: Այսպես է պետք, ընդամենը այսպես, միավորվել, համախմբել, իրար կողքի կանգնել, գտնել համախոհների ու միահամուռ «Ո՛չ» ասել անօրինականությանը: Ու այդ դեպքում դիմացները խաղ չկա  :Smile:

----------

Amaru (30.03.2009), Mephistopheles (31.03.2009), Norton (31.03.2009), Ձայնալար (30.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (30.03.2009), Սամվել (30.03.2009), Տրիբուն (30.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Տնօրենը քաշվավ  :Jpit:

----------


## Chuk

> Տնօրենը քաշվավ


Է թող քաշվի, կամ էլ կիրառի ասածս սկզբունքը, համախմբի այլ դպրոցների տնօրենների հետ ու միասին այդ թղթերը շպրտեն «վերևների» երեսին  :Smile:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Քիչ առաջ իմացա մի դպրոցի տասնյակ դասատուների մասին, ովքեր միավորվել ու միասին հրաժարվել են այդ թղթերը ստորագրելուց ու ստորագրություն հավաքելուց: Սպառնալիքներին, որ կհեռացնենք պատասխանել են. «Հեռացրե՛ք»: Չե՛ն հեռացվել: Այսպես է պետք, ընդամենը այսպես, միավորվել, համախմբել, իրար կողքի կանգնել, գտնել համախոհների ու միահամուռ «Ո՛չ» ասել անօրինականությանը: Ու այդ դեպքում դիմացները խաղ չկա


Ջան, այ սենց ա լինում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու պատկերացրեք ահագին ուսուցիչներ սենց անեն, ու սրանք էլ բռնեն հեռացնեն: Հետո էլ ասեն ինչի եք հեռացրել. ասեն չէին համաձայնվում ընտրակեղծիք անել:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Տեսնես ակումբի քվեարկողներին ի՞նչն է դրդում, որ քվեարկում են Չ.Գագոյի համար: Երևի գիտնական մարդ է, դրա համար: :Think:

----------


## ministr

> Է թող քաշվի, կամ էլ կիրառի ասածս սկզբունքը, համախմբի այլ դպրոցների տնօրենների հետ ու միասին այդ թղթերը շպրտեն «վերևների» երեսին


Տնօրեններին հասնումա  :Diablo:  :Goblin:

----------


## Elmo

> Տեսնես ակումբի քվեարկողներին ի՞նչն է դրդում, որ քվեարկում են Չ.Գագոյի համար: Երևի գիտնական մարդ է, դրա համար:


Մարկիզ ջան արի հարցման մասնակիցներից ոչ մի բացատրություն չպահանջենք իրանց քվեարկության համար: Հարցումը դրա համար չի բաց:

----------


## ministr

Որտեղ ա գրած թե ով ոնց ա քվեարկել?

----------


## Elmo

> Որտեղ ա գրած թե ով ոնց ա քվեարկել?


քվեարկության արդյունքների վրա/ցանկացած դրական թվի/ քլիկ արա կտենաս:

----------

ministr (30.03.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Սա ընդունեցի - հատկապես մութ մասսայի մոտ գործուն միջոց է...
> 
> 
> 
>  Իսկ սրա հետ համաձայն չեմ: Պետական մարմինները որ ուզենան, ցանկացած մարդու տվյալները ուղղակի կլրացնեն կամ կտրամադրեն լրացնողներին...


Հեհե.. մի հատ հետաքրքիր տրյուկ էլ ես գիտեմ.. որ ՀՀկն կիրառումա Խորհարդարանակա ընտրություններից սկսած.../ինչքան գիտեմ  :Xeloq:  կարող և ավելի շուտ.../

Ուրեմն ժեկի անունից շրջում են թաղի սաղ տներով... ու ճշտում են ով կա տան վրա գրանցված.. որ ինչ ինչ պատճառներով ըտեղ չի ապրում.. ասենք Արտասահմանում է  :Wink:  ...

Հետո մի հատ սիրուն օրենքով Արտասահմանում գտնվողներին արգելում են քվեարկել..

Ու ըտեղ ՀՀԿ-ի օգտնում գնումա Խոպանչիների բոլոր ձայների 95%ը երևի ... կամ ավելի շատ...

Որը Հայաստանի մասշտաբով որ նայենք երևի մի 10 տոկոս կլինի ընդհանուր ձայների մեջ...

Երևանում թերևս մի քիչ քիչ...  :Xeloq: 

Սրա դեմ պայքարելու համար առաջարկում եմ Լարել սաղ Ժեկա, կուսակցա Եհովայա Լիազորա ԲԲՍ հարևանաներին...  :Cool:

----------


## ministr

Որպես թաղապետ լավն ա, դրա համար երևի:

----------


## Rammer

Փաստորեն հեղափոխությունը իսկակմուց սկսվել ա.... :Shok:

----------


## ministr

Հեղափոխությունը մի տարուց ավելա ինչ սկսվելա... հիմա շարունակվումա
Բայց հեղափոխություն չէի անվանի... հեղափոխությունը լավ բան չի: Նորմալ, քայլ առ քայլ, սեփականշնորհված աթոռների հետ վերցնելու գործընթաց ա միմիայն սահմանադրական ճանապարհով:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հեհե.. մի հատ հետաքրքիր տրյուկ էլ ես գիտեմ.. որ ՀՀկն կիրառումա Խորհարդարանակա ընտրություններից սկսած.../ինչքան գիտեմ  կարող և ավելի շուտ.../
> 
> Ուրեմն ժեկի անունից շրջում են թաղի սաղ տներով... ու ճշտում են ով կա տան վրա գրանցված.. որ ինչ ինչ պատճառներով ըտեղ չի ապրում.. ասենք Արտասահմանում է  ...
> 
> Հետո մի հատ սիրուն օրենքով Արտասահմանում գտնվողներին արգելում են քվեարկել..
> 
> Ու ըտեղ ՀՀԿ-ի օգտնում գնումա Խոպանչիների բոլոր ձայների 95%ը երևի ... կամ ավելի շատ...
> 
> Որը Հայաստանի մասշտաբով որ նայենք երևի մի 10 տոկոս կլինի ընդհանուր ձայների մեջ...
> ...


ոչ մի տվյալ ոչ մեկին… դուռդ որ ծեծում եմ ասա "այ դուռակ տենում ես տունը մարդ չկա ի՞նչ ես դուռը ծեծում"

----------


## Քամի

Լավատեղյակ աղբյուրներից հայտնի դարձավ, որ ՀՀԿ-ում ակտիվորեն սկսել են քննարկել Չոռնի Գագոյի ինքնաբացարկի հարցը: ՀՀԿ-ում խիստ անհանգստացած են, որ Չոռնի Գագոն ոչ թե կօգնի, այլ ընդհակառակը` էականորեն կվնասի ՀՀԿ-ին, հետեւանքն էլ կլինի այն, որ մայիսի 31-ին այս կուսակցությունը կստանա խայտառակ քիչ թվով ձայներ: Մեր աղբյուրների փոխանցմամբ` ՀՀԿ-ում շատերը ցանկանում են, որ ընտրացուցակը գլխավորի Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանի որդին` Տարոն Մարգարյանը, որն անհամեմատ ավելի մեծ վարկանիշ ունի եւ դեռեւս չի վարկաբեկվել այնպես, ինչպես Չոռնի Գագոն: Սակայն վերջնական որոշում դեռեւս չկա կայացված:

ժամանակ

----------


## Elmo

> Լավատեղյակ աղբյուրներից հայտնի դարձավ, որ ՀՀԿ-ում ակտիվորեն սկսել են քննարկել Չոռնի Գագոյի ինքնաբացարկի հարցը:


Ավելի լավատեղյակ աղբյուրը, այսինքն հենց անձամբ ես, հայտնում եմ, որ նման բան չի եղել, չկա ու չի էլ պատրաստվում լինի: Թեկնածուն Բեգլարյան Գագիկն ա, ու չի փոխվելու: Ինչքան ձայն կհավաքի, չգիտեմ, բայց չհավատաք, որ նրա թեկնածությունը մի վայրկյան անգամ քննարկվի:

----------

Հայկօ (31.03.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

> …Ինչքան ձայն կհավաքի, չգիտեմ, բայց չհավատաք, որ նրա թեկնածությունը մի վայրկյան անգամ քննարկվի:


Ինչու՞

----------


## Chuk

> Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովում «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչ Զոյա Թադևոսյանն այսօր «Ազատությանը» հայտարարել է, թե Երևանի ընտրություններին մասնակից իշխանական ուժերից մեկի ներկայացուցիչները փորձել են «գնել» ընտրական հանձնաժողովներում «Ժառանգությանը» հատկացված տեղերը։
> 
> «Մոտենում են մեր ընտրատարածքային աշխատողներին, գումար առաջարկում։ Մենք մեր տեղերը չենք վաճառում։ «ժառանգությունը» միշտ մերժել է նման մոտեցումը և կմերժի»,– Tert.am–ին ասել է ԿԸՀ–ում խորհրդարանական ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչ Զոյա Թադևոսյանն ու հավելել, որ եթե հիշյալ ուժի կողմից նման մոտեցումը շարունակվի, ինքը կհրապարակի այդ կուսակցության անունը։
> 
> Զոյա Թադևոսյանը տեղեկացրել է, որ ԿԸՀ–ում «Ժառանգությունն» ունի մեկ ներկայացուցիչ՝ ի դեմս իրեն, Երևանի 13 ընտրատարածքային ընտրական հանձնաժողովներում՝ 13 անդամ, իսկ 430 տեղամասերում համապատասխանաբար կունենան 430 հանձնաժողովի անդամ։
> 
> Մեր հարցին, թե այդ պահին ինչքա՞ն է հնարավորությունը, որ «Ժառանգությունը» ընտրական տեղամասերում իրեն պատկանող տեղերը կտա Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսին, Զոյա Թադևոսյանը պատասխանել է, թե իրենք միշտ էլ ընդդիմության դաշտի հետ համագործակցել են, իրենց ընտրատեղամասերում ներգրավելու համար ընտրել են բանիմաց, պայքարող, չվախեցող ներկայացուցիչների ու այսօր էլ պատրաստ են համագործակցության։


Աղբյուր՝ tert.am

----------


## Elmo

> Ինչու՞


Դրա մասին հավաստի ինֆորմացիա չունեմ: Մենակ գիտեմ, որ հաստատ չեն փոխելու: Իրանցից գիտեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Դրա մասին հավաստի ինֆորմացիա չունեմ: Մենակ գիտեմ, որ հաստատ չեն փոխելու: Իրանցից գիտեմ:


Էլմո ջան, իրավիճակի փոփոխությունները, տոկոսների փոփոխությունները և այլն կարող են իրենց բերել (եթե դեռ չեն բերել) էդ հարցի քննարկմանը, էնքան որ, իրանք էլ չեն կարող իմանան: Բայց մեր մեջ ասած ես էլ չեմ կարծում, որ էդքան «խելք» ու քաղաքական կամք կունենան փոխելու  :Smile:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմո ջան, իրավիճակի փոփոխությունները, տոկոսների փոփոխությունները և այլն կարող են իրենց բերել (եթե դեռ չեն բերել) էդ հարցի քննարկմանը, էնքան որ, իրանք էլ չեն կարող իմանան: Բայց մեր մեջ ասած ես էլ չեմ կարծում, որ էդքան «խելք» ու քաղաքական կամք կունենան փոխելու


Ունեն, չունեն չգիտեմ: Ես գիտեմ, որ էդ հարցը վայրկյան անգամ ոչ ոք չի քննարկել: Սկի չեն էլ մտածել էդ մասին: Ի միջայլոց էդ տոկոսները մեր համար են տոկոս: Իրանց դա քիչ ա հուզում: Ա1+ ում էլ կար տոկոս: Կար ու չկա: Հարցում էլ չկա: Իրանց համար ամեն ինչ գորդյան հանգուց ա , իսկ լուծումը՝ թրով հանգուցին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ունեն, չունեն չգիտեմ: Ես գիտեմ, որ էդ հարցը վայրկյան անգամ ոչ ոք չի քննարկել: Սկի չեն էլ մտածել էդ մասին: Ի միջայլոց էդ տոկոսները մեր համար են տոկոս: Իրանց դա քիչ ա հուզում: Ա1+ ում էլ կար տոկոս: Կար ու չկա: Հարցում էլ չկա: Իրանց համար ամեն ինչ գորդյան հանգուց ա , իսկ լուծումը՝ թրով հանգուցին:


ապեր, գիտես չէ՞ жадность губит фраера ... 
Սրանք էնքան ագահ են, որ իրենցից բացի էլ ոչ մեկին չեն պատկերացնում բարձր պաշտոններում: Իրենք ու իրենց թուլեքը: Սերոժն էլ իրավիճակը ձեռից լրիվ բաց ա թողել. "տղեք ոնց կարաք ձեզնով արեք" տարբերակով: Մկան ԱԺ նախագահ դառնալը, Չոռնի Երևանի քաղաքապետ նշանակելը ցույց են տալիս որ Սերոժն իրավիճակը չի վերահսկում, ու ՀՀԿ ներսում լրիվ բացիթողի վիճակ ա, ու Սերժոը դարձել ա իրեն նախագահ սարքածների գերին, եթե ոչ սպասուհին: 

Ու հենց սենց հիմար ու հաստագլուխ որոշումներն էլ վաղը կանգնելու են ՀՀԿ կոկորդին:

----------

Հայկօ (01.04.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Սրանք էնքան ագահ են, որ իրենցից բացի էլ ոչ մեկին չեն պատկերացնում բարձր պաշտոններում:


Էդքան էլ տենց չի: Իրանք էնքան զգույշ են, որ պաշտոնը տալիս են նրան, ով իրանց ատամներով կպաշտպանի: Ու ստեղ կապ չունի էդ ինչ որ մեկը իրանց սիրում ա թե չէ: Ստացա՞վ պաշտոնը, վերջ դառավ ամենահավատարիմ պայքարողը, որովհետև չլինեն մեծերը, չի լինի ինքը: Ամբողջ հարցը կադրերի ընտրությոնա մեջ ա, ինչը մինչև հիմա իդեալական անում են: Իրանք իրանց թուլեքին առանց պաշտոն տալու էլ կպահեն: Ի՞նչն ա խանգարում. ոչինչը:
Մի քիչ ավելի պարզ գրեմ, անցորդ կարդացողների համար:
Իրանք քաղաքապետ իրանց հորքուրի տղուն չեն նշանակի: Դա իրանց շատ բան չի տա: Հորքուրի տղուն կարան ասեն «ախպեր ջան ինչ պետք լինի քացով խփի քաղաքապետի գլխին, վրեն գոռա, կանի»: Իսկ քաղաքապետ են նշանակում մեկին, որը իրա տեղը ամրապնդելու համար ամբողջ համակարգի հիմքերը ատամներով պահել կարողանա: Դրա համար էլ մեղմիկ գործիչներին փոխում են ավելի դուխով տղեքով:

----------


## dvgray

> Սերոժն իրավիճակը չի վերահսկում, ու ՀՀԿ ներսում լրիվ բացիթողի վիճակ ա, ու Սերժոը դարձել ա իրեն նախագահ սարքածների գերին, եթե ոչ սպասուհին:


մի քիչ երկարաժամկետ որ հետ ես նայում Սերժի անցած դարձածի վրա, ապա ավելի ու ավելի ես համոզվում, որ ինքը միշտ էլ եղել ա "շայկի" սպասավորը, շատ անգամ նաև մակլավիկը: սկսած Կևորկովին չայ տալուց մինչև Քոչի հրամանով "նախագահ" դառնալը:

----------


## voter

> Ունեն, չունեն չգիտեմ: Ես գիտեմ, որ էդ հարցը վայրկյան անգամ ոչ ոք չի քննարկել: Սկի չեն էլ մտածել էդ մասին: Ի միջայլոց էդ տոկոսները մեր համար են տոկոս: Իրանց դա քիչ ա հուզում: Ա1+ ում էլ կար տոկոս: Կար ու չկա: Հարցում էլ չկա: Իրանց համար ամեն ինչ գորդյան հանգուց ա , իսկ լուծումը՝ թրով հանգուցին:


Կարծում եմ, որ ՀՀԿն ի սկզբանէ նպատակ չի ունեցել Երևանի քաղաքապետի պաշտոնը իր թեկնածուի համար պահելու ու այն Քոչարյան-ԲՀԿ ի համար է պատրաստվել։ 

ՈՒղղակի հիմա փորձում են թատրոն խաղալ ու «ազնվորեն» պարտվեն ԲՀԿին, այսինքն կողծումները կարվեն ի օգուտ ԲՀԿի, դրա համար էլ ոչ մեկին առանձնապես չի անհանգստացնում, որ Բեգլարյանը չի անցնի - նա դրա համար էլ առաջադրվել է, որ չանցնի։

Մինչև ՀԱԿ-ը ՀՀԿի հետ ռազբիրատով զբաղված կլինի, ԲՀԿ–ն կպլստա արանքում ու ոչ մեկ չի հասկանա , ոնց «անցավ»։

Անունը կդնեն «ժողովուրդը քաղաքն ավլող է ուզում և ոչ քաղաքական պայքար», չնայած արդեն վաղուց դա սկսել են։

ՀԱԿին պետք է չկիզվել ՀՀԿի վրա ու նաև չտրտնջալ, որ միայն ռեժիմի դեմ են պայքարում այս ընտրությամբ, այլ կոնկրետ քայլեր ձեռնարկեն ու ամենակարևորը կոնրետ ԼՈՒԾՈՒՄՆԵՐ առաջարկեն Երևանի կոնկրետ պրոբլեմների համար։

Եթե ԼՏՊն ոչ միայն ռեժիմի դեմ պայքարի այլ նաև հանուն Երևանի վարչական գործերի կարգավորման նպատակով ու առաջարկներոց, այլևս ոչ մեկ ոչ մի պայքարի միջոց նրա դեմ ոչ մեկ չի ունենա։

Իսկ Երևանի պրոբլեմների մասին ԼՏՊի խմբում տեղյալ ու կոմպետենտ ՇԱՏ մարդիկ կան նույնիսկ քաղաքապետ աշխատածներ ինչպես Վահագն Խաչատրայըն կամ հենց Վանո Սիրադեղյանը, նրանց փորձը պետք է օգտագործի ու կոնրկետ առաջարկներ անի ինչպես կարգուկանոն հաստատել Երևանում։

----------


## Elmo

> Կարծում եմ, որ ՀՀԿն ի սկզբանէ նպատակ չի ունեցել Երևանի քաղաքապետի պաշտոնը իր թեկնածուի համար պահելու ու այն Քոչարյան-ԲՀԿ ի համար է պատրաստվել։


Դա կանխատեսու՞մ է, թե՞ ինչ որ տեղից լսեսլ ես: Ասեմ, որ երկու դեպքում էլ սխալվել ես: Բեգլարյանի հետ էքսպերեմենտ չեն անի: Եթե թատրոն խաղալու լինեին, հիմա մի ուրիշին դեմ կտային, բայց ոչ Բեգլարյանին: Ի՞նչ ԲՀԿ, ի՞նչ ՁՂՋՄ: Կացինը սրել են, որ ծառը կտրեն: Ու կտրելու են, ու ոչ մեկ, իրանց կարծիքով, իրանց ի վիճակի չի խանգարի:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ԵՐԲ ՉԵՆ ՀԱՍԿԱՆՈՒՄ, ԿԱՄ ԷԼ ՍՏԻՊՎԱԾ ԵՆ ՁԵՎԱՆԱԼ, ՈՐ ՉԵՆ ՀԱՍԿԱՆՈՒՄ, ԹԵ ԻՆՉ Է ՔԱՂԱՔԱՊԵՏԻ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*
> 
> Դաշնակցական պատգամավոր, մարտի 1-ի հարցերի ուսումնասիրության խորհրդարանական հանձնաժողովի անդամ *Արտյուշա Շահբազյանը մարտի 31-ին մամուլի ակումբներից մեկում ասում էր, որ քաղաքապետի ընտրությունը Հայաստանում համակարգային փոփոխության հնարավորություն չէ:* Հասկանալի է, թե ինչու էր Շահբազյանն այդպիսի բան ասում: Նա այդ բանն ասում էր, որովհետեւ ինչպես իշխանության մյուս կուսակցությունները, Դաշնակցությունն էլ ունի քաղաքապետի ընտրությանը ԺԵԿ-ային երանգ հաղորդելու խնդիր, որպեսզի այդպիսով իշխանական ուժերի կոհորտան ստանա Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հանդեպ առավելության հնարավորություն: Իշխանական կուսակցություններն անկասկած ունեն քաղաքապետի ընտրությունը ցանկացած մակարդակի հավասարեցնելու իրավունք, այլ հարց է, թե այդ իրավունքի իրացումը ինչպես կտրամաբանեն, ինչպես կհիմնավորեն: 
> 
> Այդ տեսանկյունից, օրինակ, դաշնակցական պատգամավորի խոսքը պարզապես չի տեղավորվում տրամաբանության մեջ: Այն կամ վեր է, կամ շատ ներքեւ է տրամաբանությունից: Բանն այն է, որ *քաղաքապետի ընտրությունն ինքնին արդեն նշանակում է համակարգային փոփոխություն: Այսինքն, երբ քաղաքապետի նշանակովի պաշտոնը Սահմանադրության փոփոխության շնորհիվ դառնում է ընտրովի, դա արդեն իսկ ենթադրում է երկրում համակարգային փոփոխություն:* Թե ինչ է ենթադրում Հայ Հեղափոխական Դաշնակցությունը, ասելով համակարգային փոփոխություն, այդքան էլ պարզ չէ, բայց հստակ է, որ եթե երկրում փոխվում է գրեթե բոլոր առումներով Հայատանի կեսից ավելին հանդիսացող մայրաքաղաքի ղեկավարության նշանակովիության մեխանիզմը եւ Սահմանադրության ուժով այն դառնում է ընտրովի, ապա մենք գործ ունենք համակարգի փոփոխության հետ: 
> 
> 
> Այսինքն, *ընդդիմությանը հնարավորություն է տրվում իշխանություն ունենալ Երեւանում*: Չէ որ եթե դրվում է ընտրության մեխանիզմը, ապա ենթադրվում է, որ այդ ընտրությանը կարող է հաղթել ընդդիմությունը: Իսկ *եթե Երեւանում ընդդիմությունը գալիս է իշխանության, ապա դա տրամագծորեն փոխում է կառավարման համակարգի հավասարակշռությունը` մոնոլիտ բուրգի փոխարեն առաջ բերելով մրցակցային իրավիճակ*: Եթե նույնիսկ ընդունենք, որ Երեւանի իշխանությունն առավելապես ունենալու է աղբ հավաքելու կամ ծառ տնկելու գործառույթ, միեւնույն է, իրավիճակը կտրականապես փոխվում է երկրում, երբ մայրաքաղաքի աղբը, այսինքն երկրի կեսի աղբը սկսում է հավաքել ընդդիմադիր քաղաքական ուժը: Չէ որ աղբի մասին ընդդիմության եւ իշխանության պատկերացումները կարող են լինել տարբեր, նույնիսկ էապես տարբեր: Իսկ աղբը թերագնահատել պետք չէ, քանի որ հենց այդ պատճառով է, որ երկիրն այսօր ամբողջությամբ աղբի մեջ է, բառի բուն եւ պատկերավոր իմաստով: 
> 
> ...


լրագիր

----------

Norton (02.04.2009)

----------


## voter

> Դա կանխատեսու՞մ է, թե՞ ինչ որ տեղից լսեսլ ես: Ասեմ, որ երկու դեպքում էլ սխալվել ես: Բեգլարյանի հետ էքսպերեմենտ չեն անի: Եթե թատրոն խաղալու լինեին, հիմա մի ուրիշին դեմ կտային, բայց ոչ Բեգլարյանին: Ի՞նչ ԲՀԿ, ի՞նչ ՁՂՋՄ: Կացինը սրել են, որ ծառը կտրեն: Ու կտրելու են, ու ոչ մեկ, իրանց կարծիքով, իրանց ի վիճակի չի խանգարի:


Կանխատեսում եմ, ելնելով ԲՀԿի պահվածքից ու ՀՀԿի խղճահար ու ծարահատյալ պահվածքից, ծպտվել չգիտեն ինչ ասեն, ոնց անունը դնեն, որ քաղաքապետ են ընտրվում միառժամանակ ոչ քաղաքական և միառժամանակ քաղաքական կուսակցության ցուցակով...

Կասկածում եմ, որ այդքան անսահման հաբռգելու են որ քրեականներին լեգիտիմացնեն սարքեն երկրի կեսի ղեկավար – Երևանի քաղաքապետը իրականում երկրի կեսից ավելիի վրա կարող է ազդել, իսկ տնտեսական առումով համարյա ամբողջ երկրի։

Առավել ևս եթե համոզված ես որ Բեգլարյանին հանող չկա,  նենց դեմք ա որ դեմը խաղ չկա, սերժանտներին նման «ուժեղ» դեմք պետք չի մեկ էլ տեսար հաբռգեց ԼՏՊԻ նկատմամբ հաղթանակածի կարգավիճակից ու հաջորդ նախագահականի թեկնածու իրեն երևակայեց։ ՈՒժեղ քաղաքական կերպար հոմ չեն սարքելու իրանք իրանց գլխին։

Ինչ են անելու եթե սկսի երևակայել չենթարկվել, էլի գյուլոցի պիտի կազմակերպեն՞

ՈՒրիշ տարբերակ չկա քան Երևանի քաղաքապետ հլու հնազանդի նշանակելը որ մենակ օրենք ընդունելու կոճակ սեղմեն ու աղբ հավաքեն – իսկ նման ապաքաղաքական կարգավիճակով Երևանի քաղաքապետարանի ընտրություններին միայն ԲՀԿն է հանդես գալիս։

Կարճ կապեմ – եթե ՀՀԿն Բեգլարյանով քաղաքական պայքարի մեջ մտնի ՀԱԿի հետ, դա հենց առաջին հերդին սերժանտներին հարմար չի որ նման կերպ Բեգլարանը հաղթի ԼՏՊին։

Իսկ ապաքաղաքական պայքար ՀԱԿի մասնակցության պարագայում անհնար է, կնշանակի տանուլ տալ, համաձայնվել, որ քաղաքական պայքարում ՀՀԿն զրո է։

Հետևաբար, քաղաքական պայքարը ՀԱԿի հետ հակամարտությունը վերցնում է ՀՀԿն իր վրա իսկ լեգիտիմացվում է ԲՀԿն, անունն էլ դնում են ժողովուրդը ոչ մեկին ոչ էլ մյուսին ուզեց, այլ զիբիլչի, քարտաշ, ջրմուղ կոյուղի ու սանեպիդկայան մաքրեղ ընտրեց...

----------


## Elmo

> Ինչ են անելու եթե սկսի երևակայել չենթարկվել, էլի գյուլոցի պիտի կազմակերպեն՞


Չի երևակայի, համոզված էղի: Ինքը հլու տղայա, համ էլ գլուխը աշխատում ա: Կանի ինչ ասում են, կամ էլ չի անի ոչինչ: Նաիրի Հունանյանը վկա: Վազգենից դուխով տղա չլինեն: ԲՀԿ -ին պահում են, որ ցոռնո/նոր եմ հորինել էս բառը, ցորենի ցոռնո տեսակն ա/ բան բաժանի ժողովրդին, ալյուր, ձեթ, թթու դրած կաղամբ և այլն: Իսկ ասիչները պետք է լինեն կլանի կորիզային հատվածները, որոնք ենթարկվել գիտեն: Մինչև Բեգլարյանին առաջ քաշելը իրանք էդ ամեն ինչը հաշվի են առել:

----------


## Chuk

> Կեղտից հոգնածները
> 
> *Կոնֆիդենցիալ աղբյուրներից հայտնի է դարձել, որ օրերս Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը բավական խելամիտ բան է արել, դիմել է ԱԱԾ՝ իր աշխատակիցների կուսակցական պատկանելության մասին տեղեկատվություն տրամադրելու խնդրանքով։* Այնտեղից գրություն է եկել, և նոր քաղաքապետն իմացել է, որ իր մոտ պատասխանատու տարբեր պաշտոններում աշխատում են լևոնականություն դավանող և ՀՀՇ անդամ 14 մարդ։ Չգիտեմ, թե ինչ կնախաձեռնի Բեգլարյանը, բայց դժվար թե իրավիճակը դեպի լավը փոխվի, եթե անգամ փողոց նետի բոլոր դիվերսանտներին, քանի որ այդ հարցը բարձր մակարդակով պետք է լուծվի։
> 
> ...Սերժ Սարգսյանը հանգիստ խղճով կարող է հավանություն տալ, որ երկրի բյուրոկրատիայից ու ռազմաքաղաքական ղեկավարությունից դուրս շպրտվեն լևոնավազգենյան բոլոր տարրերը։ Դրանք շատ են, անվանապես չենք նշի։ Ասեմ միայն, որ լևոնական վարակով են բռնված դատախազության մոտ 70 տոկոսը (սրանում, անշուշտ, առկա է նաև Ջհանգիրյանի գործոնը), ԱԱԾ միջին օղակի մեծ մասը (բաժինների ու բաժանմունքների պետերի մակարդակով)։ Դիվերսանտներ կան նաև ոստիկանությունում (Վանո Սիրադեղյանից ժառանգություն մնացած), նախագահի աշխատակազմում (վարչությունների ղեկավարների մակարդակով) և խորհրդարանում (կեցցե Հովիկ Աբրահամյանը, որ չնայած աղաչանք-պաղատանքին և արցունքներին, չխնայեց Անահիտ Ադամյանին, որ խորհրդարանի աշխատակազմը վարակել էր լևոնականությամբ ու կաթվածահար արել դրա աշխատանքը)։
> Երկրում կեղտը շատ է, իսկ դա չի կարող չհոգնեցնել։ Ժողովուրդը հոգնել է, իսկ լևոնական ժառանգությունը չի թողնում առաջ շարժվել և հարմար պահի միշտ պատրաստ է սադրանքների։...


Աղբյուր՝ Tert.am

Մեջբերված ա «Ազատամտություն» թերթից: Ես, ճիշտն ասած զզվում եմ էս թերթից, բայց այնտեղի թունավոր ու մեծ ջանքերով շինով հոդվածները, ինչպես նաև թերթի անունը ճիշտն ասած բացում ա: Ամեն դեպքում հրճվում եմ, երբ իրանք իրանց հանցավոր բնույթն էսպես արհեստավարժորեն բացահայտում են  :Smile:

----------

Kuk (03.04.2009), Mephistopheles (04.04.2009), Norton (03.04.2009), REAL_ist (03.04.2009), Սամվել (03.04.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

բացահայտ խտրականություն :Shok:

----------


## Kuk

Հանցագործության մասին հաղորդագրություն էր, իսկ եթե հաշվի առնենք նաև, որ սա իշխանություններին սատարող լրատվամիջոց ա, կնշանակի` խոստովանություն ա հանցագործության մասին :Jpit:

----------


## Zangezur

Ժողովուրդ էս ինչ նախընտրական քարորզարշավա իրականացվում Բեգլարյանի կողմից: Շինարական աշխատանքներա սկսել: Լավա գոնե ընտրությունից ընտրություն մասիվը թեթևակի վերանորոգում են, դրանից հետո մի ամիս գոնե վայելում ենք:

----------


## Ambrosine

երեխեք, հենա միանգամից ԿԸՀ-ն հրապարակի էս թեմայի տվյալները ու վերջացնենք էլի... էլ ինչ <<ընտրություն>>? ինչ կաշառք բաժանել? ինչ վստահված անձանց առևանգել? անտեղի ծախս ա...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հենց էտա որ հեչ էլ լավ չի, պտի չաներ որ մի 2 մետրանոց փոսեր լիներ, որ մի 3 հոգի էլ ավել մտածեին վերջը էս երկրում տեր եւ տիրական կա թե՞ չէ:

----------


## voter

> Չի երևակայի, համոզված էղի: Ինքը հլու տղայա, համ էլ գլուխը աշխատում ա: Կանի ինչ ասում են, կամ էլ չի անի ոչինչ: Նաիրի Հունանյանը վկա: Վազգենից դուխով տղա չլինեն: ԲՀԿ -ին պահում են, որ ցոռնո/նոր եմ հորինել էս բառը, ցորենի ցոռնո տեսակն ա/ բան բաժանի ժողովրդին, ալյուր, ձեթ, թթու դրած կաղամբ և այլն: Իսկ ասիչները պետք է լինեն կլանի կորիզային հատվածները, որոնք ենթարկվել գիտեն: Մինչև Բեգլարյանին առաջ քաշելը իրանք էդ ամեն ինչը հաշվի են առել:


Կասկածում եմ, որ այդքան համեստ մարդ գոյություն ունի, որ երկրի կեսը տան իրան սուս փուս նստի քաղաքական մտքեր չարտասանի, հրեն ԲՀԿն էլ ինչքան էլ ալյուր ու մեդալ բաժանի մեկ մեկ պլստումա ու նույնիսկ չի բարեհաճում կուսակցությունների ժողովին ժամանի։

Ես կասկածում եմ, որ Անդրանիկ Մարգարյանի տղու թեկնածությունն էին մի առ ժամանակ ուզում տեղավորեին առաջին տեղում, ոչ թե նրա համար, որ նա ավելի լավ վարկանիշ ունի, այլ ելնոլեվ իր հոր պահվածքից, որ այդքան ժամանակ ոչ մի քաղաքական դիվիդենտ իր կարգավիճակից չեր փորձել ստեղծել, սուս փուս վարչապետություն էր անում ու ավելիին չեր հավակնում։

Կապենք կտեսնենք ոնց են ՀՀԿականները ապաքաղաքական պայքար կազմակեպում Բեգլարյանի թեկնածությամբ։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աղբյուր՝ Tert.am
> 
> Մեջբերված ա «Ազատամտություն» թերթից: Ես, ճիշտն ասած զզվում եմ էս թերթից, բայց այնտեղի թունավոր ու մեծ ջանքերով շինով հոդվածները, ինչպես նաև թերթի անունը ճիշտն ասած բացում ա: Ամեն դեպքում հրճվում եմ, երբ իրանք իրանց հանցավոր բնույթն էսպես արհեստավարժորեն բացահայտում են


Այս Թերթի 70%-ը թերևս "վարակված է լևոնախտով", դրա համար էլ արհեստավարժորեն ինքնաբացահայտվում են… կամ էլ կատարյալ հիմար են

----------


## ministr

Պարզվումա նման թերթ էլ կա..

----------


## Քամի

Օրերս «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցության առաջնորդ Գագիկ Ծառուկյանը հանդիպում է ունեցել քրեական աշխարհի հեղինակությունների հետ և ասել, որ մայիսի 31-ի Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններում ամեն ինչ անելու է կուսակցության հաղթանակն ապահովելու համար։ Ծառուկյանը նշել է, որ իր անձնական միջոցները չի պատրաստվում ծախսել Գագիկ Բեգլարյանին քաղաքապետ դարձնելու համար։

Ըստ ամենայնի, իշխանությունները 2007թ. խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների նման որոշել են Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններում ևս «Բարգավաճ Հայաստանին» ներկայացնել որպես գործող իշխանությանն ընդդիմադաիր քաղաքական ուժ։

թերթ

----------


## Norton

> Մայիսի 31-ին կայանալիք Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններում ՀՀԿ համամասնական ցուցակի 101-րդ համարը զբաղեցնող Կարեն Հակոբյանը նախօրեին գիշերը հրազենային վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց, որտեղ էլ մահացել է։
> 
> Մեր տեղեկություններով՝ երեկ ուշ երեկոյան այս միջադեպի հետ կապված ինքնակամ ոստիկանություն է ներկայացել Հանրապետական կուսակցության համամասնական ցուցակի 43-րդ համարը զբաղեցնող՝ Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա թաղային համայնքի ավագանու անդամ, 1981թ. ծնված Արթուր Սեդրակյանը։
> 
> Եվ ՀՀԿ, և ոստիկանության մեր աղբյուրները, ինչպես նաև թաղամասի բնակիչները երեկ մեր թղթակցի հետ ունեցած զրույցների ժամանակ պնդել են, որ միջադեպը կապված է Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների հետ։ Ըստ մեր տեղեկությունների՝ Հակոբյանը մոտ 30 կողմնակիցներով հարձակվել է Սեդրակյանի և նրա ընկերոջ վրա։ Երկու կողմերն էլ եղել են զինված։ Սեդրակյանը ևս հրազենային վնասվածք է ստացել՝ ձեռքից, իսկ նրա ընկերը ծայրահեղ ծանր վիճակում տեղափոխվել է հիվանդանոց։


*Tert.am* մեջվերված *ՀԺ*-ից

----------


## brat_eu

Քաղաքականություն
[ 17:30 - 04.04.2009 ] Շարմազանով. Կարեն Հակոբյանի սպանությունը պետք չէ կապել ՀՀԿ-ի կամ ընտրական գործընթացների հետ
Երեւան, 4 ապրիլի, ՆՈՅՅԱՆ ՏԱՊԱՆ: Երեւանի ավագանու մայիսի 31-ի ընտրություններին Հայաստանի Հանրապետական կուսակցության (ՀՀԿ) ընտրական ցուցակով առաջադրված Կարեն Հակոբյանի ապրիլի 2-ի սպանությունը, ինչպես եւ ցանկացած քրեական հանցագործություն, դատապարտելի է եւ ցավալի, հատկապես որ հանգեցրել է երիտասարդի մահվան, եւ պետք չէ այն կապել կուսակցության կամ ընտրական գործընթացների հետ: Այս մասին «ՆՈՅՅԱՆ ՏԱՊԱՆ»-ի թղթակցին ասաց ՀՀԿ մամուլի խոսնակ, Ազգային ժողովի պատգամավոր Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը:

Որոշ լրատվամիջոցների ունեցած տվյալներով, ՀՀԿ ընտրական ցուցակի 101-րդ հորիզոնականում առաջադրված ՀՀԿ անդամ, «Սողարիս» ՍՊԸ-ի տնօրեն Կ.Հակոբյանի հետ վիճաբանության ընթացքում նրան սպանել է ՀՀԿ ընտրական ցուցակի 43-րդ հորիզոնականում առաջադրված ՀՀԿ անդամ, Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա թաղային համայնքի ավագանու անդամ, «Դիլանա» ՍՊԸ-ի տնօրեն, 1981թ.-ի ծնված Արթուր Սեդրակյանը, ով մեղայականով ներկայացել է ոստիկանություն: Շրջանառվում են ընտրական գործընթացների, նաեւ անձնական խնդիրների հետ կապված վարկածներ:

ՀՀ ոստիկանության հաղորդագրության համաձայն, ապրիլի 2-ին, ժամը 23.20-ին, հիվանդանոցից ոստիկանության Մալաթիայի բաժնում ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ որովայնի մասում ստացած հրազենային վնասվածքով իրենց մոտ է տեղափոխվել 1976 թ. ծնված Կարեն Հակոբյանը, որը, գիտակցության չգալով, մահացել է: Պարզվել է, որ նույն օրը` ժամը 22.00-ից 22.30-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում, Րաֆֆու փողոցի թիվ 85 շենքի հետնամասում Կ.Հակոբյանին հրազենային վնասվածքը հասցրել է անհայտ անձը եւ դեպքի վայրից դիմել փախուստի: Դեպքի վայրից զննությամբ հայտնաբերվել են արյան հետքեր եւ 4 պարկուճ: Կատարվում է նախաքննություն:

----------


## ministr

Տեսնես Շարմազանովը իրոք հավատում ա, որ իրա խոսքին որևէ մեկը հավատում ա?
Ամբողջ քաղաքով մեկ 100% -անոց ցուցակա գնում գալիս էս մարդը քիչա մնում երդվի որ դրա հետ կապ չունեն, իսկ սկզբից ասում էր տենց բան չկա..

----------


## Kuk

Նոր ալմ-ով աչքովս ընկավ լուրեր էր, մարքսիստ ձյան էր, ասում ա` ես ուզում էի ցուցակի մեջ առաջին եռյակում լինեի, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ազգանունիս շնորհիվ շատ ձայն հավաքեր :LOL: 
Հա, մեկ էլ ասեց, որ իրան ոչ մի պաշտոն պետք չի, ինքը կամ հեռանալու ա քաղաքականությունից որպես ազգի տրիբուն, կամ լինելու ա նախագահ :Shok: 
Հ.Գ. Տրիբուն ջան, տակդ փորում են :LOL:

----------


## voter

> Քաղաքականություն
> [ 17:30 - 04.04.2009 ] Շարմազանով. Կարեն Հակոբյանի սպանությունը պետք չէ կապել ՀՀԿ-ի կամ ընտրական գործընթացների հետ
> Երեւան, 4 ապրիլի, ՆՈՅՅԱՆ ՏԱՊԱՆ: Երեւանի ավագանու մայիսի 31-ի ընտրություններին Հայաստանի Հանրապետական կուսակցության (ՀՀԿ) ընտրական ցուցակով առաջադրված Կարեն Հակոբյանի ապրիլի 2-ի սպանությունը, ինչպես եւ ցանկացած քրեական հանցագործություն, դատապարտելի է եւ ցավալի, հատկապես որ հանգեցրել է երիտասարդի մահվան, եւ պետք չէ այն կապել կուսակցության կամ ընտրական գործընթացների հետ: Այս մասին «ՆՈՅՅԱՆ ՏԱՊԱՆ»-ի թղթակցին ասաց ՀՀԿ մամուլի խոսնակ, Ազգային ժողովի պատգամավոր Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը:
> 
> Որոշ լրատվամիջոցների ունեցած տվյալներով, ՀՀԿ ընտրական ցուցակի 101-րդ հորիզոնականում առաջադրված ՀՀԿ անդամ, «Սողարիս» ՍՊԸ-ի տնօրեն Կ.Հակոբյանի հետ վիճաբանության ընթացքում նրան սպանել է ՀՀԿ ընտրական ցուցակի 43-րդ հորիզոնականում առաջադրված ՀՀԿ անդամ, Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա թաղային համայնքի ավագանու անդամ, «Դիլանա» ՍՊԸ-ի տնօրեն, 1981թ.-ի ծնված Արթուր Սեդրակյանը, ով մեղայականով ներկայացել է ոստիկանություն: Շրջանառվում են ընտրական գործընթացների, նաեւ անձնական խնդիրների հետ կապված վարկածներ:
> 
> ՀՀ ոստիկանության հաղորդագրության համաձայն, ապրիլի 2-ին, ժամը 23.20-ին, հիվանդանոցից ոստիկանության Մալաթիայի բաժնում ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ որովայնի մասում ստացած հրազենային վնասվածքով իրենց մոտ է տեղափոխվել 1976 թ. ծնված Կարեն Հակոբյանը, որը, գիտակցության չգալով, մահացել է: Պարզվել է, որ նույն օրը` ժամը 22.00-ից 22.30-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում, Րաֆֆու փողոցի թիվ 85 շենքի հետնամասում Կ.Հակոբյանին հրազենային վնասվածքը հասցրել է անհայտ անձը եւ դեպքի վայրից դիմել փախուստի: Դեպքի վայրից զննությամբ հայտնաբերվել են արյան հետքեր եւ 4 պարկուճ: Կատարվում է նախաքննություն:


Brat եթե քաղաքական ցուցակում իրար գյուլլող գալավարեզներ են դա հնարավոր չի չկապելՀՀկի կամ ընտրական գործնթացի հետ։ 

Միայն այն փաստը, որ այդ ցուցակում նման մեղմ ասած «չհավասարակշռված» անձինք են ներառված ՀՀԿի ու նրա ընտրական գործնթացի մասին ՇԱԱԱԱՏ ԲԱն է ասում։

ՈՒղղակի սովետից մնացած կոմերիտական ակտիվիստների մտածողություն է – քաղաքականությունը, երկիր, կառավարություն, միթոմ թե իրական կյանքի հետ կապ չունեցող բան են...

----------

Սամվել (07.04.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Քաղաքականություն
> [ 17:30 - 04.04.2009 ] Շարմազանով. Կարեն Հակոբյանի սպանությունը պետք չէ կապել ՀՀԿ-ի կամ ընտրական գործընթացների հետ
> Երեւան, 4 ապրիլի, ՆՈՅՅԱՆ ՏԱՊԱՆ: Երեւանի ավագանու մայիսի 31-ի ընտրություններին Հայաստանի Հանրապետական կուսակցության (ՀՀԿ) ընտրական ցուցակով առաջադրված Կարեն Հակոբյանի ապրիլի 2-ի սպանությունը, ինչպես եւ ցանկացած քրեական հանցագործություն, դատապարտելի է եւ ցավալի, հատկապես որ հանգեցրել է երիտասարդի մահվան, եւ պետք չէ այն կապել կուսակցության կամ ընտրական գործընթացների հետ: Այս մասին «ՆՈՅՅԱՆ ՏԱՊԱՆ»-ի թղթակցին ասաց ՀՀԿ մամուլի խոսնակ, Ազգային ժողովի պատգամավոր Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը:
> 
> Որոշ լրատվամիջոցների ունեցած տվյալներով, ՀՀԿ ընտրական ցուցակի 101-րդ հորիզոնականում առաջադրված ՀՀԿ անդամ, «Սողարիս» ՍՊԸ-ի տնօրեն Կ.Հակոբյանի հետ վիճաբանության ընթացքում նրան սպանել է ՀՀԿ ընտրական ցուցակի 43-րդ հորիզոնականում առաջադրված ՀՀԿ անդամ, Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա թաղային համայնքի ավագանու անդամ, «Դիլանա» ՍՊԸ-ի տնօրեն, 1981թ.-ի ծնված Արթուր Սեդրակյանը, ով մեղայականով ներկայացել է ոստիկանություն: Շրջանառվում են ընտրական գործընթացների, նաեւ անձնական խնդիրների հետ կապված վարկածներ:
> 
> ՀՀ ոստիկանության հաղորդագրության համաձայն, ապրիլի 2-ին, ժամը 23.20-ին, հիվանդանոցից ոստիկանության Մալաթիայի բաժնում ահազանգ է ստացվել, որ որովայնի մասում ստացած հրազենային վնասվածքով իրենց մոտ է տեղափոխվել 1976 թ. ծնված Կարեն Հակոբյանը, որը, գիտակցության չգալով, մահացել է: Պարզվել է, որ նույն օրը` ժամը 22.00-ից 22.30-ն ընկած ժամանակահատվածում, Րաֆֆու փողոցի թիվ 85 շենքի հետնամասում Կ.Հակոբյանին հրազենային վնասվածքը հասցրել է անհայտ անձը եւ դեպքի վայրից դիմել փախուստի: Դեպքի վայրից զննությամբ հայտնաբերվել են արյան հետքեր եւ 4 պարկուճ: Կատարվում է նախաքննություն:


Իրականում եթե խոսքի ինչոր նորմալ երկրում մի կուսակցության անդամ սպաներ մի ուրիշ կուսակցության անդամի.. /ընդ որում առաջին 100ի մեջ ընդգրկված անդամներ/ էդ կուսակցության վրա կարելի է խաչ քաշել...

Բայց դե մարկ կա ԲՀԿյա ընտրում...  :Smile:

----------


## Սամվել

Առաջարկում եմ հարցմանը ավելացնել "փողին մուննաթ" տարբերակը  :LOL:

----------


## brat_eu

> Բայց դե մարկ կա ԲՀԿյա ընտրում...



Այո ԲՀԿ-ն եմ ընտրել......Իսկ Լտպ-ականներին,որոնց դեռ չեն իմանում շատերը կարելի է այստեղ ծանոթանալ../ http://chmard.blogspot.com/

----------


## brat_eu

> Brat եթե քաղաքական ցուցակում իրար գյուլլող գալավարեզներ են դա հնարավոր չի չկապելՀՀկի կամ ընտրական գործնթացի հետ։ 
> 
> Միայն այն փաստը, որ այդ ցուցակում նման մեղմ ասած «չհավասարակշռված» անձինք են ներառված ՀՀԿի ու նրա ընտրական գործնթացի մասին ՇԱԱԱԱՏ ԲԱն է ասում։
> 
> ՈՒղղակի սովետից մնացած կոմերիտական ակտիվիստների մտածողություն է – քաղաքականությունը, երկիր, կառավարություն, միթոմ թե իրական կյանքի հետ կապ չունեցող բան են...


voter_դեռ շտապում ես,.....իզուր.

----------


## Chuk

> Այո ԲՀԿ-ն եմ ընտրել......Իսկ Լտպ-ականներին,որոնց դեռ չեն իմանում շատերը կարելի է այստեղ ծանոթանալ../ http://chmard.blogspot.com/


Հա, Էու Բռատ ջան, էստեղից են փորձել թխել. http://chmardik.blogspot.com/, միայն թե ժամանակն ա հասկանալու, որ էդ ցույց տվածդ չափազանց էժանագին տրյուկ է իսկապես գաղափարական մարդկանց կարծիքի վրա ազդելու համար  :Wink:

----------


## brat_eu

> Հա, Էու Բռատ ջան, էստեղից են փորձել թխել. http://chmardik.blogspot.com/, միայն թե ժամանակն ա հասկանալու, որ էդ ցույց տվածդ չափազանց էժանագին տրյուկ է իսկապես գաղափարական մարդկանց կարծիքի վրա ազդելու համար



Չե Չուկ  ջան,լրիվ ուրիշ .իմ ասացն այն է,որ ոչ բոլորն են Լտպ-ի կողմը.և ամեն մեկն իր ընտրություն ունի.իսկ գաղափարի համար ´´ընդհանրապես ասելիք չունեմ.դա ներկա դրությամբ ,կոպիտ ասաց մոդա-ից դուրս է մնացել.

----------


## Վիշապ

> Չե Չուկ  ջան,լրիվ ուրիշ .իմ ասացն այն է,որ ոչ բոլորն են Լտպ-ի կողմը.և ամեն մեկն իր ընտրություն ունի.իսկ գաղափարի համար ´´ընդհանրապես ասելիք չունեմ.դա ներկա դրությամբ ,կոպիտ ասաց մոդա-ից դուրս է մնացել.


Ճիշտ ես, գաղափարները մոդայիկ չեն։ Դրա համար էլ բերածդ սայթում մարդկանց որակել են ըստ նրանց մարմնի, գլխի կառուցվածքի, սրան–նրան նմանացնելու, սեքսուալության, կոստյումի ու հագուստի ճաշակի, թրաշի, ծեծ կերած–չկերած լինելու, ձայնի… Զվարճալին այն է, որ նույն չափորոշիչներով առաջնորդվելիս, այս մարդիկ լիարժեք նորմալ մարդիկ են ի համեմատ իշխանությունների կառկառուն դեմքերի։

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Այո ԲՀԿ-ն եմ ընտրել......Իսկ Լտպ-ականներին,որոնց դեռ չեն իմանում շատերը կարելի է այստեղ ծանոթանալ../ http://chmard.blogspot.com/


Մդաաա խոսք չկա էժանագին կայք, իսկ գիտեք որ հեղինակային իրավունքների գողնալաը հետաքպնդվում է օրենքով…
Օրե՞նք վայ կներեք մեռացել էի օրենքները ձեր համար չեն գրված…
Այս կայքը ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց է տալիս իշխանական շրջանակների անզորություն ու անկարողությունը ստեղծագործական աշխատանքի, այո այո հենց ստեղծագործական աշխատանքի, համոզված եմ արդեն պլաններ եք գծում թե որտեղ և ինչպես եք հանրահավաքներ անցկացնելու իշխանափոխությունից հետո  :LOL: 
Ամոթ ա ամոթ մեծ մարդ եք էտ ժամանակն ու ռեսուրսները տրամադրեք  մի օգտակար գործ անելու համար թե չէ հեսա վաղը մյուս օր էտ «չմարդ ջհուդամասոնները» իշխանության գլուխ կանցնեն  :LOL: 

Հ.Գ. Հա մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ իմ նկարն էլ ավելացրեք որպես «Ակումբ» չինտերնետային չակումբի չմոդերատոր մնացածը ինքներդդ մի բան կգտնեք գրելու էլի, էդ մարդկանցից շատերի կողքին իմ նկարի հայտնվելը ես պատիվ կհամարեմ, կանխավ շնորհակալություն  :Smile:

----------

Chuk (11.04.2009), murmushka (11.04.2009), Norton (11.04.2009), Հայկօ (11.04.2009), Տրիբուն (13.04.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

Երեկ մի պահ հեռուստացույց էի նայում... Սերժ Սարգսյանը ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ հայտարարեց, որ հունիսի մեկ չի լինելու, այսինքն, "լինելու է, բայց նորմալ, ոչ արյունոտ, սովորական օր է լինելու": Ակամայից հարց է առաջանում, դա միայն իշխանությունի՞ց է կախված, որ այդպիսի վստահությամբ այդպիսի հայտարարություն է արվում: Իսկ այն սադրիչները, որ մտնում, խանութներ էին ջարդում, այն մարդիկ, որոնք զենքեր էին ծառերի ու թփերի տակ թաքցնում, այն մարդիկ, որոնք խաղաղ ցուցարարներ էին ծեծում ու սպանում, բա այդ մարդիկ: Բա ո՞նց եք էդ մարդկանց զսպելու, չէ՞ որ մարտի մեկին էլ նույն մարդիկ էին և իշխանությունը մեղք չուներ: Հասարակ տրամաբանություն է, հասարակ է, հասարակ...
Բա որ տենց վստահությամբ ասում ես,  


> բա ո՞նց եք աշխատում, արա..

----------

Ambrosine (11.04.2009), Հայկօ (11.04.2009)

----------


## brat_eu

> Մդաաա խոսք չկա էժանագին կայք, իսկ գիտեք որ հեղինակային իրավունքների գողնալաը հետաքպնդվում է օրենքով…
> Օրե՞նք վայ կներեք մեռացել էի օրենքները ձեր համար չեն գրված…
> Այս կայքը ևս մեկ անգամ ցույց է տալիս իշխանական շրջանակների անզորություն ու անկարողությունը ստեղծագործական աշխատանքի, այո այո հենց ստեղծագործական աշխատանքի, համոզված եմ արդեն պլաններ եք գծում թե որտեղ և ինչպես եք հանրահավաքներ անցկացնելու իշխանափոխությունից հետո 
> Ամոթ ա ամոթ մեծ մարդ եք էտ ժամանակն ու ռեսուրսները տրամադրեք  մի օգտակար գործ անելու համար թե չէ հեսա վաղը մյուս օր էտ «չմարդ ջհուդամասոնները» իշխանության գլուխ կանցնեն 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Հա մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ իմ նկարն էլ ավելացրեք որպես «Ակումբ» չինտերնետային չակումբի չմոդերատոր մնացածը ինքներդդ մի բան կգտնեք գրելու էլի, էդ մարդկանցից շատերի կողքին իմ նկարի հայտնվելը ես պատիվ կհամարեմ, կանխավ շնորհակալություն


Եղիր անկախ հոգեպես.....լտպ-ն և իր խոհեմները´որոնք 1988-ից ի վեր ոչ մի լավ արարք չեն ցուցաբերել.եթե այն տարիներին այսպես նախընտրեիք,ապա արանց հույսի և շանսի կբացահայտվեիք մեղադրականի աթոռին,......

----------


## Chuk

> Եղիր անկախ հոգեպես.....լտպ-ն և իր խոհեմները´որոնք 1988-ից ի վեր ոչ մի լավ արարք չեն ցուցաբերել.եթե այն տարիներին այսպես նախընտրեիք,ապա արանց հույսի և շանսի կբացահայտվեիք մեղադրականի աթոռին,......


Ով գամյալ ի դատավորի աթոռին, դատիր և ինձ, նվաստիս, որ կանգնել է Լևոնի կողքին և մեղավոր ա մեծարգոիդ առջև...

----------


## brat_eu

> Ճիշտ ես, գաղափարները մոդայիկ չեն։ Դրա համար էլ բերածդ սայթում մարդկանց որակել են ըստ նրանց մարմնի, գլխի կառուցվածքի, սրան–նրան նմանացնելու, սեքսուալության, կոստյումի ու հագուստի ճաշակի, թրաշի, ծեծ կերած–չկերած լինելու, ձայնի… Զվարճալին այն է, որ նույն չափորոշիչներով առաջնորդվելիս, այս մարդիկ լիարժեք նորմալ մարդիկ են ի համեմատ իշխանությունների կառկառուն դեմքերի։


Նկատի ունեի այն մարդկանց,որոնք իրենց դիմակները դեռ չեն ուզում հանել....իսկ մեր ապագան ներկա իշխանությանը ժառանգվաց միջնադարյան ժամանակաշրջանն է.էլ ումը մեղադրենք՞…Դեպքերին ուշադիր լինելը մեր այսօրվա Ճկուն ապրելակերպի դասավորումն է.անկախ նրանից ,թե ովքեր են երկրի ղեկավարները,բայց ցավոք,որ վատ ժառանգություն ունենք...

----------


## brat_eu

> Ով գամյալ ի դատավորի աթոռին, դատիր և ինձ, նվաստիս, որ կանգնել է Լևոնի կողքին և մեղավոր ա մեծարգոիդ առջև...


Դու էլ այլ կերպ հասկացար,նայիր վերեվի փոստը խնդրեմ.....

----------


## Chuk

> Դու էլ այլ կերպ հասկացար,նայիր վերեվի փոստը խնդրեմ.....


Ես հրաշալի եմ հասկանում, պատկերացրու  :Smile:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Եղիր անկախ հոգեպես.....լտպ-ն և իր խոհեմները´որոնք 1988-ից ի վեր ոչ մի լավ արարք չեն ցուցաբերել.եթե այն տարիներին այսպես նախընտրեիք,ապա արանց հույսի և շանսի կբացահայտվեիք մեղադրականի աթոռին,......


Քո բերած ցուցակից շատ ու շատ առաջ արդեն կար այն մյուս ցուցակը: Դա ինձ հուշում է, որ քո մեջբերած ցուցակը պատրաստելու և այն ինտերնետում տեղադրելու գաղափարիկը ծնվել է այն մյուս ցուցակը տեսնելուց հետո: Պարզ ասած՝ պլեճ ա,  ընդ որում, շատ անտաղանդ ու անգրագետ ձևով կազմած: 
Ինչևէ չանդրադառնամ Լևոնի և մյուսների արածներին ու չարածներին սկսած այն ժամանակներից, որովհետև բազմիցս այս ֆորումում խոսվել է դրա մասին…
Բայց մեծագույն հետաքրքրությամբ կցանկանայի քեզնից իմանալ, թե ի՞նչ են արել իրենց հայրենիքի համար դոդի Գագոն ու «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցությունը՝ Արամ Սաֆարյան պատեհապաշտ լրագրողով, նույնպիսի մասնագիտություն ունեցող, նախկինում ընդդիմադիր Նայիր Զոհրաբյանով, ծաղիկ Ռուբոյով ու մյուսներով:

----------

Norton (11.04.2009), Նորմարդ (11.04.2009)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Եղիր անկախ հոգեպես.....լտպ-ն և իր խոհեմները´որոնք 1988-ից ի վեր ոչ մի լավ արարք չեն ցուցաբերել.եթե այն տարիներին այսպես նախընտրեիք,ապա արանց հույսի և շանսի կբացահայտվեիք մեղադրականի աթոռին,......


Ասածիցդ բան չհասկացա, միայն այն որ անգրագետ գրառում էր, սա վիրավորանք չէ այլ փաստի արձանագրում լտպ-ն ի գիտություն քեզ մարդու անուն ազգանուն ա ու ինչքան էլ չսիրես ու չհարգես էդ մարդուն գոնե մայրենիիդ կանոները հարգիր ու սիրիր այն է 
ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ԱՆՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ ԳՐՎՈՒՄ ԵՆ ՄԵԾԱՏԱՌՈՎ…

Հա ու մի բան էլ, մի տարուց ավել է ես ինձ հենց Հոգեպես ազատ մարդ եմ համարում ու արդեն մի տարուց ավել ա պայքարում եմ իմ ֆիզիկական տության ու իմ իրավունքների համար:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.04.2009), Norton (11.04.2009)

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Բայց մեծագույն հետաքրքրությամբ կցանկանայի քեզնից իմանալ, թե ի՞նչ են արել իրենց հայրենիքի համար դոդի Գագոն ու «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցությունը՝ Արամ Սաֆարյան պատեհապաշտ լրագրողով, նույնպիսի մասնագիտություն ունեցող, նախկինում ընդդիմադիր Նայիր Զոհրաբյանով, ծաղիկ Ռուբոյով ու մյուսներով:


Հա ինձ էլ ա հետաքրքիր թե ինչ է արել ԳԱգիկ Ծառուկյանը իր ազգի համար…
Մենակ չեսես թե բարեգործություն, բոլորս էլ գիտենք Գագոն նալոգ չի մուծում «ինչի մուծի որ գնան կազինոներում կրվե՞ն», այլ բարեգործություն ա անում սա իմ կարծիքով բարոյական չի:
Մենակ չասես որ սպորտին լավ ա նայում, ռուս մուս ա բերել ու հմի բարբնից բանից մեդալ ունենք, մեկ էլ սպոռտսմենին մաշնա բան ա տալիս, դե պատճառաբանությունը նույնն է ինչ բարեգործության դեպքում:
Ասա մի բան որ արել է Գագիկ Ծառուկյանը, որը իրոք արժանի է որ հիմա դու չալարես ու գրես դրա մասին

----------


## Norton

*1000-ական ձայն` ազատության դիմաց*



> Երեկ ուշագրավ տեղեկություն հաղորդեցին Նուբարաշեն քրեակատարողական հիմնարկից. այս օրերին բերդում գտնվողների հետ բանակցություններ են ընթանում։ Այն դատապարտյալներին և կալանավորներին, որոնք պարտավորվում են Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին 1000-ական ձայն բերել հանրապետականներին, առաջարկում են ազատ արձակել։ Պոտենցիալ ազատվողների ցուցակները ներկայացնում են ՀՀԿ շտաբ, որտեղ որոշվում է, թե որքանով է կալանավորի խոստումն իրատեսական։
> Tert.am

----------

Ambrosine (11.04.2009)

----------


## voter

> voter_դեռ շտապում ես,.....իզուր.


ՈՉ թե ես եմ շտապում այլ դու ես դանդաղել հետ մնացել անցյալում – ԼՏՊի անցյալը հիմա էական չէ ու եթե նա Հայաստանյան քաղաքական դաշտն ու խոսքի ազատությունն է վերականգնում, հալալ է ու ինչ մեղք էլ ունեցել է կներվի։

Կարևորը գիտակցել է պետք, որ ուրիշի վատը ասելով դու լավ չես դառնում։ Լինում է, որ հնար չկա, ենքան կոկորդիտ կանգանծ է, որ պիտի ասես պահել չի լինում –բայց  ցավոք նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ հենց միայն դրանով էին բոլորը զբաղված, ասում են ինչքան վատ զզվելի բան կա մեր կյանքում։

Էտ մենք ել գիտենք ու որ շատ ասում էս բանը բանից անցնումա ու եթե իրենց չտիրապետող են, ոնցվոր սերժանտենրն ու հաբռգում ընգնում են ջանիդ... Քեզ դա պետք է՞ Մազոխիստ հոմ չես՞ 

Ես դեռ հույս ունեմ, որ հիմա ծրագիր, քաղաքական քայլեր, անելիքներ են լինելու – ԼՈՒԾՈՒՄՆԵՐ, որոնց մարդիկ կարոտ են, իմանան, ոնց անեն, որ կյանքներն լավանա։

Կոնկրետ կրկնվեմ – ցուցակում կրիմինալ գալավարեզներ ներառներլը լավ բան չի, ՉԻ կարելի անել։ Էտքան ռիսկ ունի Աշոտ Նավասարդյանի ստեղծած Վազգեն Սարգսյանի հզորացրած ՀՀԿն, թող չանի։ 

Չի կարա – բայց որ չպիտի արվեի արդեն ժողովրդի մեծամասնության համար ակընհայտ է...

----------


## brat_eu

> Ասածիցդ բան չհասկացա, միայն այն որ անգրագետ գրառում էր, սա վիրավորանք չէ այլ փաստի արձանագրում լտպ-ն ի գիտություն քեզ մարդու անուն ազգանուն ա ու ինչքան էլ չսիրես ու չհարգես էդ մարդուն գոնե մայրենիիդ կանոները հարգիր ու սիրիր այն է 
> ՀԱՏՈՒԿ ԱՆՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ ԳՐՎՈՒՄ ԵՆ ՄԵԾԱՏԱՌՈՎ…


Չհարգելով եմ գրում.Հարգանքի տեղ ունենար մեծատառով կգրեի.....

----------


## brat_eu

> ՈՉ թե ես եմ շտապում այլ դու ես դանդաղել հետ մնացել անցյալում – ԼՏՊի անցյալը հիմա էական չէ ու եթե նա Հայաստանյան քաղաքական դաշտն ու խոսքի ազատությունն է վերականգնում, հալալ է ու ինչ մեղք էլ ունեցել է կներվի։


Քո ասացները ընդհանրապես իրականութունից հեռու են մնում,դրանում արդեն համոզված եմ շուտվանից.Իսկ քաղաքկանությունից ,երբեք հետ չեմ մնացել....... ՈՒ վերջնական ևս մեկ բան ´´ուրիշ левий մարդկանց ասացները որպես основания չեմ ընդունում դու դա լավ գիտես.....

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *1000-ական ձայն` ազատության դիմաց*


Թաղապետարանների աշխատողներն էլ ցերեկվա ժամը երեքից հետո պարտադիր ՀՀԿ շտաբներում են նարդի ու բլոտ խաղում: Էս նախնական, որ մանրից սովորեն գալող երկու ամսվա համար նոր աշխատանքի վայրին: 

Ու վաբշե, Հայաստանը միացրեք Վրաստանին, թող դանռա Սամցխե-Ջավախեթի մարզի մեջ մի հատ շրջան: Էս ինչ մի հատ ճորտ ժողովուրդ դուս էկանք մենք, արա: Մարդու հավատն էլ չի գալիս:

----------


## Hay_XY

> Եղիր անկախ հոգեպես.....լտպ-ն և իր խոհեմները´որոնք 1988-ից ի վեր ոչ մի լավ արարք չեն ցուցաբերել.եթե այն տարիներին այսպես նախընտրեիք,ապա արանց հույսի և շանսի կբացահայտվեիք մեղադրականի աթոռին,......


Կարո՞ղ ես ասածդ նորից գրել այլ բառերով՝ ավելի իմաստավորված և մատչելի:

----------

Ariadna (14.04.2009), murmushka (14.04.2009), Նորմարդ (14.04.2009), Քամի (16.04.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Քո ասացները ընդհանրապես իրականութունից հեռու են մնում,դրանում արդեն համոզված եմ շուտվանից.Իսկ քաղաքկանությունից ,երբեք հետ չեմ մնացել....... ՈՒ վերջնական ևս մեկ բան ´´ուրիշ левий մարդկանց ասացները որպես основания չեմ ընդունում դու դա լավ գիտես.....


Ապեր ժամանակին մարդիկ էլ համոզված էին որ երկիրը տափակ է, բայց արի ու տես որ կլոր է, եղել է այդպես 6 միլիարդ տարի ու մի էդքան էլ (եթե ոչ ավելի) լինելու է. ասածս այն է որ քո համոզված լինելը միանշանակորեն իրականության հետ կապելը սխալ է եթե արգումենտներ չես բերում…

Մի բան էլ էլի, էդ քեզ ո՞վ է համոզել, Սերժը, Մուկը թե՞ Աշոծյանը… եթե Լևոնի քաղաքական գործիչ չի բա ո՞վ է քաղաքական գործիչ, մի երկու-երեքի անունը տուր լուսավորվենք ու քեզ պես "անկախ" դառնանք

----------

Ariadna (14.04.2009), Hay_XY (15.04.2009), ministr (15.04.2009), Norton (14.04.2009), Նորմարդ (14.04.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Հումորային բնույթի գրառումները տեղափոխվել են համապատասխան թեմա:*

----------


## Chuk

> *Ընտրությունները կկեղծեն ՀՀ քաղաքացիները*
> 
> 
> Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությունների օրինական անցկացումը կանգնած է լուրջ վտանգի առջեւ",-ահազանգում է ընտրություններում դիտորդական առաքելություն իրականացնող Հայաստանի պառլամենտարիզմի Կենտրոնը:
> 
> Կենտրոնի տարածած հաղորդագրության մեջ ասված է, որ ԿԸՀ-ն, հիմք ընդունելով օրենքին հակասող իր պարզաբանումները, հնարավորություն է ստեղծել, որ Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրություններին մասնակցեն Հայաստանի բոլոր ընտրողները:
> 
> "Այսինքն, ի հակասություն ՀՀ օրենսդրության պահանջների, ԿԸՀ-ը որոշել է, որ սույն ընտրություններում Երեւանի համայնքում 1 տարվա հաշվառվում ունենալը և փաստացի բնակվելը ընտրելու իրավունքի անհրաժեշտ պայմաններ չեն":
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

Աբսուրդ...

----------


## REAL_ist

այ քեզ խայտառակություն, նախ օրենքում սահմանվածա որ 1 տարի հաշվառում ունեցող ու մշտապես բնակվող յուրաքանչյու ոք իրավունք ունի մասնակցելու ընտրություններին,  ինչ հայտ ներկայացնել :Angry2: չեմիչե մի հատ էլ խնդրանք նախագահին օրենքով նախատեսված իրավունքները իրականացնելու համար :Angry2: 
իսկ երկրորդի մասին խոսքեր անգամ չկան, ԿԸՀ, որը ի դեպ իրավունք չունի իրավունքներ սահմանի, իրավունքները օրենքներով են սահմանվում, օրենքին հակասող պարզաբանումա ընդհանրապես պարզաբանման կարիք չունեցող պարզ հոդվածի :Shok: 
հուսանք գոնե անգրագետ սխալա, որը կուղղվի, ինչ էլ լինի, վիճակը ողբալիա...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> *ԵՐԵՎԱՆԻ ՆՅԱՐԴԱՅԻՆ ԱՍՖԱԼՏԱՊԱՏՈՒՄ* 
> 
> Հայաստանի հարցը չի ընդգրկվել ԵԽԽՎ ապրիլյան նստաշրջանի օրակարգում: Երեւում է, եվրոպացիները վստահ են, որ մայիսի 31-ին Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությանը գրանցվելու է խախտումների նոր ալիք, եւ իզուր ժամանակ չվատնելու համար ԵԽԽՎ որոշել է հին եւ նոր խնդիրները քննարկել միանգամից՝ հունիսին:
> Իսկ այն, որ ընտրությունները կանցնեն խախտումներով, թերեւս արդեն ոչ ոք չի կասկածում: Թեկուզեւ այն պատճառով, որ նախընտրական արշավը սկսել է ընտրությունից կես տարի առաջ, երբ քաղաքապետի պաշտոնին առանց ձեւականությունների նշանակվեց իշխող Հանրապետական կուսակցության թեկնածուն: Նշանակվելուց անմիջապես հետո Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը ձեռնամուխ եղավ փողոցների ասֆալտապատմանը եւ աղբահավաքմանը: *Վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը հայտարարեց, թե աղբը համարվում է երեվանցիների թիվ մեկ խնդիրը:*
> 
> Երեւանցիներն, իհարկե, ուրախ են, որ հին փոսերը ասֆալտապատվում են, պարզապես մի տեսակ նյարդային է ստացվում այդ ասֆալտապատումը: Կարծես դա վերջին շանսն է:


Լրագիր 

Փաստորեն մարդիկ վարչապետի մակարդակով հայտարարում են, որ մենք կեղտոտ ժողովուրդ ենք: Իսկ լողանալ-թրաշվելու հարցերը տենաս չե՞ն ուզում կարգավորեն: Ասենք բոլոր անթրաշ երևանցիներին Չ. Գագոն իրա ձեռով թրաշում ա, վարչապետն էլ քիսայա անում ու լողացնում ա: 

Սրանք ոնց հոգով սրտով խոպանչի էին, տենց էլ մնացել են: Քսան տարվա մեջ բացի ասֆալտից ուրիշ բան չկարացան մտածեն: 

Երևանի փողոցներում աղբ չկա: Ամենամեծ աղբը, ավելի շուտ զիբիլը - իրա հոտով, գույնով, թաշախուստով - էսօր նախագահականի ներսում ա:

----------

Chuk (16.04.2009), murmushka (16.04.2009), Norton (16.04.2009), Rammer (17.04.2009), Taurel. . . . (30.04.2009), voter (23.04.2009), Աբելյան (17.04.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+
> 
> Աբսուրդ...


Հեսա ընտրությունների արդյունքները ամփոփելուց պարզվելու ա, որ Երևանի ընտրություններին ավելի շատ մարդ ա մասնակցել, քան նախագահականին ու ԱԺ-ին միասին վերցրած:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Չէ, լրիվ լուրջ, ՀՀ կոչվող դուքյանը փակելու ժամանակն ա: Էն ինչ էին մարդիկ գրում ակումբում - արև, վիշապ, աստղեր, կայսրություններ, տիեզերաշինություն - այ սենց բաներով պիտի զբաղվենք ազգովի՝ տնից-տեղից, Հայաստանից հեռու: Գյոզալ երկիրը մեր ձեռը կրակն ա ընկել. համ մենք իրանից կպրծնենք, համ ինքը մեզանից: 



> ..... Օգտվելով առիթից, երեկ Կամո Արեյանին հիշեցրեցինք, որ ինքը ժամանակին բացառում էր, թե Գագիկ Բեգլարյանին քաղաքապետի պաշտոնում նշանակելը վարչական ռեսուրսները օգտագործելու նպատակ ունի, եւ հետաքրքրվեցինք, թե ինչ կասի դպրոցներում լրացվող, այսպես կոչված` «հարյուր տոկոսանոց» ցուցակների մասին: «*Երեւանի քաղաքապետի կողմից նախընտրական փուլում ոչ մի վարչական ռեսուրս չի կիրառվում եւ չի կիրառվելու»*,- պնդեց Արեյանը: Իսկ երբ հարցրինք` այսինքն` դա տնօրենների՞ նախաձեռնությունն է, նա նորից նույն պատասխանը տվեց. *«Կրկնում եմ` հանձնարարական եւ նախաձեռնություն քաղաքապետարանի կողմից չի եղել եւ չի լինելու»:*
> 
> ՀԺ


Էս էն «մեր օրենսդրության մեջ քաղբանտարկյալ հասկացությունը չկա, ուրեմն մենք քաղբանտարկյալներ չունենք» թեմայից ա: Փաստորեն երբ ասում ենք վարչական ռեսուրսի կիրառում, ըստ Արեյանի ի նկատի ունենք, որ քաղաքապետարանը պիտի պաշտոնապես, գրավոր, ստորագրած, պեչատած  հանձնարակական ուղարկեր դպրոցներին. «Հարգելի տնօրեններ, վաղվանից բոլորով վարչական ռեսուրս ենք սկսում կիրառել: Բոլորին հանձնարարվում է Բեգլարյանի օգտին ցուցակներ հավաքել»:

----------

Ariadna (22.04.2009), Chuk (17.04.2009), ministr (17.04.2009), murmushka (17.04.2009), Norton (17.04.2009), REAL_ist (17.04.2009), Նորմարդ (17.04.2009), Վիշապ (17.04.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Հումորային բնույթի գրառումները տեղափոխվել են համապատասխան թեմա:*

----------


## Chuk

> *Երեւանում կկայանան հանրահավաքներ*
> 11:15 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Երևանի քաղաքապետարանն ի գիտություն է ընդունել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի իրազեկումները նախընտրական զանգվածային հրապարակային միջոցառումներ անցկացնելու մասին :
> 
> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը  նախատեսում է մայիսի 4-ին' Արաբկիր, 5-ին' Նորք-Մարաշ ,6-ին' Աջափնյակ և մայիսի 8-ին' Դավթաշեն համայնքներում նախընտրական զանգվածային հրապարակային միջոցառումներ անցկացնել:
> 
> Ըստ իրազեկումների' ժ. 17:00-ին կմեկնարկի հանրահավաք,որը ավարտվելու է երթով' ժ.22:00-ին:
> 
> ...


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

murmushka (22.04.2009), Taurel. . . . (30.04.2009), Աբելյան (23.04.2009)

----------


## voter

> Հեսա ընտրությունների արդյունքները ամփոփելուց պարզվելու ա, որ Երևանի ընտրություններին ավելի շատ մարդ ա մասնակցել, քան նախագահականին ու ԱԺ-ին միասին վերցրած:


Ինչքան էլ Էլմոն ասի Բեգլարյանը կրուպնի պլոստալ չի համարձակվի, չեմ կարծում, որ ՍՍերժանտերն թույլ կտան նրան բացարձակ հաշվարկով ավելի շատ ձայն «բերման ենթարկել» քան ՍՍն նախագահականի ժամանակ, քանի որ այդ դեպքում կստացվի նա ՍՍից ավելի սիրված ու հարգվածա Հայաստանով մեկ, չէ որ հիմա Հայաստանով մեկ են Երևանի քաղաքապետ ընտրելու։

Չնայած քաղաքականության էլ չասած հոգեբանության հարցերում ՍՍերժանտները ավելի անտեղյակ են կարող է և նման կազուս սարքեն ու Բեգլարյանի համար ավելի շատ ձայն նկարեն քան ՍՍի համար էին արել։

----------


## Norton

*Նաև ԲՀԿ-ն*




> Խմբագրություն զանգահարած Շենգավիթ համայնքի բազմաթիվ բնակիչներ տեղեկացնում են, որ «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչներն արդեն քանի օր է՝ *տնետուն ընկած հավաքում են բնակիչների անձնագրային տվյալները՝ խոստանալով, որ մայիսի 31-ի Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններում ԲՀԿ-ի օգտին քվեարկելու դեպքում յուրաքանչյուր ձայնի համար 5000-ական դրամ կվճարեն։*
> 
> «Երեկ մեր տուն եկան, անձնագրերն ուզեցին ու սկսեցին պատմել, թե ինչ երանության մեջ ենք ապրելու, եթե քաղաքի տերերը դառնան «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցության անդամները։ Առանց ամաչելու էլ մարդն ասեց՝ ամեն ձայնի համար 5000 դրամ կտանք։ Հանեցի՝ տնիցս դուրս շպրտեցի»,- մեր թղթակցի հետ զրույցում պատմել է Շենգավիթ համայնքի մի բնակիչ՝ խնդրելով չհրապարակել իր անունը։


* Tert.am*

----------


## Gayl

> Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+


Ժամը փոխվել է,վաղվանից երևի կհայտարարեն,հանրահավաքները կլինեն ժամը 18:00 ին:
Մայիսի 1ին 15 ին և 29 ին կլինեն խոշոր հանրահավաքներ մատենադարանում:Մայիսի 13 ին ժամը 18:00 ին հանրահավաք է լինելու Ավանում,լինելու է նաև երթ:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Կապված նախընտրական քարոզարշավի պաշտոնական մեկնարկի հետ, թեմային կցված հարցումը զրոյացվում է և դառնում փակ: Բոլորը կարող են նորից քվեարկել:*

Ստորև բերվում է *նախկին*, բաց հարցման արդյունքները՝ հետագայում համեմատելու համար:

*ԲՀԿ* (առաջին համար՝ Հարություն Քուշկյան) - *2*
*ԺԿ* (առաջին համար՝ Տիգրան Կարապետյան)  - *1*
*ՀԱԿ* (առաջին համար՝ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան) - *52*
*ՀՅԴ* (առաջին համար՝ Արծվիկ Մինասյան) - *2*
*ՀԱՍԿ* (առաջին համար՝ Մովսես Շահգելդյան) - *0*
*ՀՀԿ* (առաջին համար՝Գագիկ Բեգլարյան) - *3*
*ՕԵԿ* (առաջին համար՝ Հեղինե Բիշարյան) - *0*
Ընտրություններին մասնակցելու իրավունք չունեմ - *11*
Ընտրություններին մասնակցելու իրավունք ունեմ, բայց չեմ մասնակցելու - *12*
Դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել - *5*

----------


## Rammstein

> *Մոդերատորական: Կապված նախընտրական քարոզարշավի պաշտոնական մեկնարկի հետ, թեմային կցված հարցումը զրոյացվում է և դառնում փակ: Բոլորը կարող են նորից քվեարկել:*
> 
> Ստորև բերվում է *նախկին*, բաց հարցման արդյունքները՝ հետագայում համեմատելու համար:
> 
> *ԲՀԿ* (առաջին համար՝ Հարություն Քուշկյան) - *2*
> *ԺԿ* (առաջին համար՝ Տիգրան Կարապետյան)  - *1*
> *ՀԱԿ* (առաջին համար՝ Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան) - *52*
> *ՀՅԴ* (առաջին համար՝ Արծվիկ Մինասյան) - *2*
> *ՀԱՍԿ* (առաջին համար՝ Մովսես Շահգելդյան) - *0*
> ...


Մի բան չեմ հասկանում. ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի դնել «Դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել» տարբերակ։ Ով չի կողմնորոշվել, թող պարզապես չքվեարկի։ Երբ կկողմնորոշվի, էդ ժամանակ էլ կքվեարկի։ Թե չէ սենց ստացվում ա ոչ թե «Դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել», այլ «Դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել, ու չեմ էլ կողմնորոշվի», քանի որ քվեն փոխել հնարավոր չի։

Հ.Գ. Ես էլ դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել, բայց չեմ պատրաստվում այդ տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկել։

----------

Kuk (02.05.2009), Աբելյան (09.05.2009), Ձայնալար (06.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մի բան չեմ հասկանում. ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի դնել «Դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել» տարբերակ։ Ով չի կողմնորոշվել, թող պարզապես չքվեարկի։ Երբ կկողմնորոշվի, էդ ժամանակ էլ կքվեարկի։ Թե չէ սենց ստացվում ա ոչ թե «Դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել», այլ «Դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել, ու չեմ էլ կողմնորոշվի», քանի որ քվեն փոխել հնարավոր չի։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ես էլ դեռ չեմ կողմնորոշվել, բայց չեմ պատրաստվում այդ տարբերակի օգտին քվեարկել։


կարծում եմ նորմալ է… հետաքրքիր քանի՞ "չկողմնորոշված կա

----------


## Taurel. . . .

Ով  գիտի, այսօր Հ1-ով լինելու՞ է քարոզարշավ , ժամը քանիսինա սկսվում

----------


## Norton

*Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպան Արմեն Հարությունյանը նամակով դիմել է Սեյրան Օհանյանին;*




> Նամակում նշվում է.
> 
> ««Առավոտ» օրաթերթի 24.04.2009թ. համարում հրապարակվել է «Պաշտպանության նախարարի շրջաբերականը» վերտառությամբ հոդված, ըստ որի ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարության տեղեկատվության և հասարակայնության հետ կապերի վարչության պետ, *գեներալ-մայոր Վ. Ավետիսյանը 06.04.2009թ. թիվ 145 գրությամբ էլեկտրոնային փոստով հանձնարարական է փոխանցել զորամասերի հրամանատարներին, որի համաձայն Երևան քաղաքի ավագանու ընտրություններին զինծառայողների մասնակցությունն ապահովելու նպատակով ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարի շտապ կատարման ենթակա հանձնարարականով անհրաժեշտ է մինչև 09.04.2009թ. ՀՀ պաշտպանության նախարարության տեղեկատվության և հասարակայնության հետ կապերի վարչություն ներկայացնել զորամասերում ծառայող, Երևան քաղաքի գրանցում ունեցող, սակայն Երևանում չբնակվող սպաների, ենթասպաների, պայմանագրային զինծառայողների, բանվոր-ծառայողների, նրանց ընտանիքների՝ քվեարկելու իրավունք ունեցող անդամների, համակիրների անվանացուցակը։
> *
> Միաժամանակ նշվել է, որ անհրաժեշտ է* ցուցակներում ընդգրկվածների ծառայությունը կազմակերպել այնպես, որպեսզի նրանք ընտրություններից առնվազն 3 օր առաջ մեկնեն Երևան*՝ ընտրությունների հետ կապված առանձին խնդիրներ լուծելու համար։
> 
> ՀՀ Սահմանադրության 8.2-րդ հոդվածի համաձայն. «Զինված ուժերը քաղաքական հարցերում պահպանում են չեզոքություն և գտնվում են քաղաքացիական վերահuկողության ներքո», իսկ ՀՀ ընտրական օրենսգրքի 2-րդ հոդվածի 6-րդ կետի համաձայն. «Զինծառայության մեջ գտնվող կամ վարժական հավաքներ անցնող զինծառայողներ համարվող քաղաքացիները չեն կարող մաuնակցել տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների և Ազգային ժողովի` մեծամաuնական ընտրակարգով ընտրություններին»։
> 
> Ղեկավարվելով «Մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի մասին» ՀՀ օրենքի 12-րդ հոդվածով՝ խնդրում եմ հայտնել եղել է արդյոք նման հրաման /հանձնարարական/, եթե այո, ապա ուղարկել դրա պատճենը և ներկայացնել Ձեր պարզաբանումները վերոգրյալի կապակցությամբ»։


*www.a1plus.am*

----------


## murmushka

նույնիսկ նախընտրական քարոզարշավի ժամանակ խոչընդոտում են մարդու ազատ տեղաշարժվելու, քարոզչություն անելու իրավունքը
անձամբ ներկա եմ եղել ու կարող եմ հավաստիացնել, որ ինչպես միշտ ԲԱԶԱԶն իր բարձունքում էր, նա էր ղեկավարում ամբողջ այդ գործընթացը
զարմանում եմ թե ինչպես են նրա ենթակաները դիմանում նման անհարգալից վերաբերմունքի և անկեղծորեն մտահոգված եմ այդ մարդու հոգեկան աշխարհով




> Տեր-Պետրոսյանից հետո հայտնվեցին կարմիր բերետավորները
> 
> Նորք-Մարաշ համայնքի բնակիչների հետ ՀԱԿ-ի այսօրվա հանդիպումն ավարտվեց երթով: Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ներկայությամբ ոստիկաններն իրենց պարկեշտ էին պահում` կատարում էին իրենց պարտքն առանց բռնությունների: Ճոպանուղու խաչմերուկի մոտ` Տեր-Պետրոսյանը հրաժեշտ տվեց իր համակիրներին, եւ մի փոքր հատված ՀԱԿ-ի համակիրները ստիպված էին քայլել` առանց իրենց առաջնորդի: Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հեռանալուց անմիջապես հետո` ոստիկանների, հատկապես կարմիր բերետավորների թիվը վայրկյանների ընթացքում եռապատկվեց եւ նրանք սկսեցին ժողովրդին ստիպել, որպիսի քայլեն մեկ շարքով: «Մենք ձեզ համար գերիներ չենք: Հո՞ դուք ֆաշիստներ չեք»,- ոստիկաններն զայրացած ասում էին երթի մասնակիցները: Նախկին քաղբանտարկյալ Վարդգես Գասպարին ոստիկանների գործողություններից վիրավորված պառկեց ասֆալտի վրա եւ հրաժարվեց քայլել. «Եթե մարդը իր հողի վրա կանգնելու իրավունք չունի, ավելի լավ է մեռնի»: Մոտ 15 րոպե երթի մասնակիցները համոզում էին պարոն Գասպարիին վեր կենալ եւ քայլել: Երթի ընթացքում ոստիկանները ագրեսիվ էին նաեւ լրագրողների նկատմամբ: Նրանք մեքենայի միջից հայհոյեցին «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի լրագրող Սյուզաննա Պողոսյանին: Իսկ երբ լրագրողը նրանց փորձեց կարգի հրավիրել» ոստիկանները իջան մեքենայից եւ սկսեցին նրան հրել:


Ա1պլուս

----------


## Վիշապ

> նույնիսկ նախընտրական քարոզարշավի ժամանակ խոչընդոտում են մարդու ազատ տեղաշարժվելու, քարոզչություն անելու իրավունքը
> անձամբ ներկա եմ եղել ու կարող եմ հավաստիացնել, որ ինչպես միշտ ԲԱԶԱԶն իր բարձունքում էր, նա էր ղեկավարում ամբողջ այդ գործընթացը
> զարմանում եմ թե ինչպես են նրա ենթակաները դիմանում նման անհարգալից վերաբերմունքի և անկեղծորեն մտահոգված եմ այդ մարդու հոգեկան աշխարհով
> 
> 
> 
> Ա1պլուս


Բայց ի՞նչ կա զարմանալու, ոստիկանները պահպանում են հասարակական կարգը, եթե նրանց թվում է, թե մի քանի շարքերով երթը կարող է իր մեջ ինչ–որ վտանգ պարունակել, ասենք մարդիկ կարող են իրենց ավելի ազատ զգալ ու խաթարել պետական անվտանգությունը, ապա պիտի ստիպեն մեկ շարքով քայլել, կարող են նաև ստիպել սողալով գնալ, եթե համարեն, որ դա մեր քաղաքի ասֆալտին վնաս չի պատճառի։ Լա՛վ են անում։ Առհասարակ աշխատեք ոստիկանների աշխատանքը չխոչնդոտել, նրանց հետ վիճաբանության մեջ չմտնել, դրանով դուք հարված եք հասցնում մեր պետության կայունացման գործընթացին։

----------


## Norton

Մի քանի կադր այսօրվա ՀԱԿ նախընտրական հանդիպումից Աջափնյակում:



www.a1plus.am

----------

Ambrosine (09.05.2009), Mephistopheles (07.05.2009), Rammer (06.05.2009)

----------


## My World My Space

Արա բայց ուժեղ ազգ ենք էլի....................

1. Երեկվա հանդիպումներում պարզվեց որ Հեղինեն մեր Նոյն ա (ճիշտ ա էգ ա բայց Նոյ ա !  )
ու դրանից հետո քիչ էր մանում հայտարարվեր, որ հանդիպման եկածները փրկվելու ենթակա գազաններն են, բայց պաուզայից հետո Օրինացի երկրորդ համարը ասեց, որ իրանք հեղինե բիշարյանի ընտանիքի անդամներն են ու հետաքրքիր ա ինքը որպես 2-րդ իրան ո՞ւմ դերում էր պատկերացնում, Սեմի, Քամի, թե՞ Հաբեթի:
2. Գագիկ բեգլարյանի "ծաղկային օպերացիայից" կարելի ա հասկանալ որ նրա ընտրարշավի պաշտոնական օրհներգը Թաթայի  "Ծաղիկներ, ծաղիկներ, ծաղիկներ բերեմ" երգն ա........
3. Կոնգրեսը Հայտարարեց որ ինչ որ պիտի անի մենք արդեն գիտենք: Սա կարա նշանակի որ  լինելույա այն ինչ 1990-ականներին:
4, Արժվիկ Մինասյանը տենց էլ բան չասեց, հույս երևի դրել ա 115- ամյա ընկերության վրա:
5, մնացածն էլ դուք ասեք............................

*Բոլորն ազատ են արտահայտելու իրենց կարծիքը` պայմանով, որ այն համընկնի մեր կարծիքին (Ջ. Բ. Շոու)*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 3. Կոնգրեսը Հայտարարեց որ ինչ որ պիտի անի մենք արդեն գիտենք: Սա կարա նշանակի որ լինելույա այն ինչ 1990-ականներին:


Հա էլի, լույսերն անջատելու են, զրոյից սեփականաշնորհում են սկսելու, կարող ա թազուց մի հատ էլ Ղարաբաղը գրավեն: Էս էն պարագայում, եթե ընդունենք, որ 1990-ականներին Կոնգրես գոյություն ուներ: Չնայած կար ԽՍՀՄ ժողովրդական դեպուտատների համագումար, կարելի ա հիմիկվա Կոնգրեսը նույնացնել դրա հետ ու սպասել, որ Ղրիմը միացնեն Հայաստանին ..... Ղարաբաղի փոխարեն:

----------

Ariadna (09.05.2009), Mephistopheles (08.05.2009), Norton (08.05.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> 5, մնացածն էլ դուք ասեք............................


ՀԱՍԿ-ը ասեց որ մեծ ու աղմկոտ միտինգներ չեն անելու: Լավ պրծանք:
ԲՀԿ-ն էլ ասեց որ *ձրի* ընտրակաշառք են բաժանելու: Ոնց ուզում եք հասկացեք:

----------

Mephistopheles (08.05.2009), murmushka (08.05.2009), Norton (08.05.2009), Հայկօ (11.05.2009)

----------


## Norton

ՀԱԿ-ի հանդիպումները Դավիթաշենում




www.a1plus.am

----------

Ambrosine (09.05.2009), Ariadna (09.05.2009), Աբելյան (09.05.2009), Արշակ (09.05.2009), Մարկիզ (11.05.2009), Ուրվական (09.05.2009), Վիշապ (09.05.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> 


Սպիտակ դրոշը բռնածները ես ու Alize-ն ենք  :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (09.05.2009), murmushka (09.05.2009), Nareco (11.05.2009), Norton (09.05.2009), Zangezur (09.05.2009), Վիշապ (09.05.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

Ծովը համարյա ամենուր ա, իսկ ես ոչ մի տեղ չկամ:

----------


## Norton

> Ծովը համարյա ամենուր ա, իսկ ես ոչ մի տեղ չկամ:


Զատո քեզ հայլուրով են ցույց տալի :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմայից մի շեղվեք, 2 հատ զրուցարան ունենք:*

----------


## karenmorm

> Հա էլի, լույսերն անջատելու են, զրոյից սեփականաշնորհում են սկսելու, կարող ա թազուց մի հատ էլ Ղարաբաղը գրավեն: Էս էն պարագայում, եթե ընդունենք, որ 1990-ականներին Կոնգրես գոյություն ուներ: Չնայած կար ԽՍՀՄ ժողովրդական դեպուտատների համագումար, կարելի ա հիմիկվա Կոնգրեսը նույնացնել դրա հետ ու սպասել, որ Ղրիմը միացնեն Հայաստանին ..... Ղարաբաղի փոխարեն:


հա շատ լավ ես ասում ապրես…

----------


## My World My Space

> Բա հենց դա էլ կոչվում է երկբևեռ իշխանություն:


Իսկ կարղ եք ասել եթե էդ բևեռները լուրջ ցանկություն ունեն իրար տրորելու, ու պիտի արշավեն իրար վրա, ապա մեջտեղում ով ա ճզմվելո՞ւ, իհարկե մենք, հասարակ ժողովուրդը:
 Ես պեսիմիստ չեմ ու ոչ էլ պաշտպանում եմ ուժերից մեկին, այլ հստակ գիտեմ, որ ԼՏՊ-ի հաղթանակով, երևանը կպարտվի, քանի որ օրենքը և իշխանությունը պատկանում են այլ ուժի:
Էս տարբերակում միակ լավ կողմն էն ա որ չեն կարա արգելեն հանրահավաքները ու միտինգները, բայց եթե այդ միտինգները լուրջ չափերի հասնեն կարող է նոր Մարտի մեկ լինել:

Ի դեպ երկբեվեռ իշխանությունը իրավական կատեգորիա է և նշանակում է ՀԱՎԱՍԱՐ լիազորություններով օժտված իշխանական միավորումներ (ճյուղեր), որոնք աշխատում են հակակշիռներով և փոխադարձ զսպումներով:

Իսկ էս դեպքում երկբևեռ իշխանությունը  բ ա ց ա ռ ու մ ե մ................

Երեկ մեկն ասում էր թե, երևանը իրա առանձին բյուջեն ունի ու չեն կարա ԼՊՏ-ի դեմը խաղան: Հարց է ծագում  ինչո՞վ են կաշկանդված մեր օրենսդիրները, որ չփոխեն այդ վիճակը.......

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ կարղ եք ասել եթե էդ բևեռները լուրջ ցանկություն ունեն իրար տրորելու, ու պիտի արշավեն իրար վրա, ապա մեջտեղում ով ա ճզմվելո՞ւ, իհարկե մենք, հասարակ ժողովուրդը:


դե հո ձիերով բանով չե՞ն արշավելու իրար վրա; Որ արանքում էլ ժողովուրդ ճզմեն; Պարզապես մեկը մյուսին ինադու սկսելու են ժողովրդի համար լավն անել, որ ժողովուրդը անցնի իրա մասին ավելի շատ մտածողի կողմը; Նախընտրական հիստերիկ ասֆալտա-կանաչապատումը վկա;




> Երեկ մեկն ասում էր թե, երևանը իրա առանձին բյուջեն ունի ու չեն կարա ԼՊՏ-ի դեմը խաղան: Հարց է ծագում ինչո՞վ են կաշկանդված մեր օրենսդիրները, որ չփոխեն այդ վիճակը.......


Մեր օրենսդիրրը կաշկանդված չի; Իրանք պարզապես Նախագահի գրպանում են;

----------


## My World My Space

> Բա հենց դա էլ կոչվում է երկբևեռ իշխանություն:





> դե հո ձիերով բանով չե՞ն արշավելու իրար վրա; Որ արանքում էլ ժողովուրդ ճզմեն; Պարզապես մեկը մյուսին ինադու սկսելու են ժողովրդի համար լավն անել, որ ժողովուրդը անցնի իրա մասին ավելի շատ մտածողի կողմը; Նախընտրական հիստերիկ ասֆալտա-կանաչապատումը վկա;
> 
> 
> 
> Մեր օրենսդիրրը կաշկանդված չի; Իրանք պարզապես Նախագահի գրպանում են;


Էդ կանաչապատումը հիմա են անում որ ընտրվեն, հետո ամեն մեկը մյուսին խանգարելու ա որ ժողովրդի աչքից քցի: 
Մեր մոտ զուտ ՀԱՅԿԱԿԱՆ ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ՄՇԱԿՈՒՅԹ ա տրիում: Ստեղ ոչ թե ասւմ են նայի ես լավն եմ, այլ ասում են նայի ինքը ինձանից վատնա, ւ չի բացառում որ ինքը վատնա:
Իսկ որ իրար վրա արշավելուց ձիեր չեն լինի, ընդունում եմ, բայց կլինի ավելի վատ` տանկեր ու ԲՏՌ-ներ: Վկան Մարտի 1-ը:

Նախագահի գրպանում են, ընդ որում  շալվարի ու ընդ որում հետևի, որ ավելի մոտ լինեն.......................

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ որ իրար վրա արշավելուց ձիեր չեն լինի, ընդունում եմ, բայց կլինի ավելի վատ` տանկեր ու ԲՏՌ-ներ: Վկան Մարտի 1-ը:


Խոսքը կեղծված ընտրություններից հետոի մասին չի: Խոսքը Լևոնի ընտրվելուց հետոի մասին ա: Որ ընտրվի էլ ի՞նչ ԲՏՌ: Հո երկիրը չե՞ն կիսելու պատերազմ հայտարարեն իրար:

----------

Նորմարդ (15.05.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

> Էդ կանաչապատումը հիմա են անում որ ընտրվեն, հետո ամեն մեկը մյուսին խանգարելու ա որ ժողովրդի աչքից քցի:


Ի՞նչ է նշանակում խանգարելու են, մի քիչ կմանրամասնե՞ք։ Ըստ իս նշանակում է, որ ամեն մեկը փորձելու է մյուսի հետևից ընկած թերություններ գտնել, կեղտ բռնել ու դեմ տալ պատին։ Արդյունքում ամեն մեկը ձգտելու է մյուսին խոսելու տեղ չտալ։ Ո՞վ է շահելու՝ ժողովուրդը։ Պատմության ընթացքում բազմիցս փորձված իրավիճակ է։ Ու հիանալի շանս մեզ համար։

----------

Elmo (11.05.2009), murmushka (11.05.2009), Նորմարդ (15.05.2009)

----------


## Nareco

Ժո'ղ, հարևան թեմայում 2 տեսանյութեր են տեղադրվել Ավանի դեպքերի հետ կապված:

Էս ո՞ւր ենք հասել...  Արդեն ափաշքյարա քարով կնոջ գլուխ են «բացում», սե՞նց  երկրում եք ուզում ապրել.... հայե'ր, ուշքի եկե'ք... բոլորս միասին մասնակցում ենք Ավանի հանրահավաքին...

----------

Ambrosine (11.05.2009), Norton (11.05.2009), Rammer (11.05.2009), Աբելյան (11.05.2009), Հայկօ (12.05.2009), Տրիբուն (12.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ժո'ղ, հարևան թեմայում 2 տեսանյութեր են տեղադրվել Ավանի դեպքերի հետ կապված:
> 
> *Էս ո՞ւր ենք հասել*...  Արդեն ափաշքյարա քարով կնոջ գլուխ են «բացում», սե՞նց  երկրում եք ուզում ապրել.... հայե'ր, ուշքի եկե'ք... բոլորս միասին մասնակցում ենք Ավանի հանրահավաքին...


կամաց-կամաց հասնում ենք էս ռեժիմի վերջին…

----------


## Հայկօ

Մարդեր, հլը *էս ազատամիտ հարցումը* նայեք, է՛լի  :Bad: : Ռուսի ասած՝ чудо в перьях: Սկզբից ցնցեց թեկնածուների ցանկը, հետո՝ արդյունքները նայելիս, դհոլապաշտական գեղանկարչության մակարդակը: Սորտ են, արա: Անկախ լրագրողներ են, ես դրանց ազատամտությունը սիրեմ...

Սահմանադրությունում հարկավոր ա երրորդ ու չորրորդ հոդվածների արանքում ավելացնել, որ «Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում նստուկը ոչ ըստ պատշաճ նպատակների, մասնավորապես՝ մտածելու համար դիտավորյալ կամ ոչ կանխամտածված գործածումը պատժվում է օրենքի ողջ խստությամբ, այն է՝ սուբյեկտի հրապարակավ թքակոծում և տարաբնույթ հայհոյանքների միջոցով նվաստացում, որն ուղեկցվում է վերջինիս նստուկի բռնագրավմամբ և սեռական բազմակի շահագործմամբ»:

----------

Տրիբուն (12.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Ժո'ղ, հարևան թեմայում 2 տեսանյութեր են տեղադրվել Ավանի դեպքերի հետ կապված:
> 
> Էս ո՞ւր ենք հասել...  Արդեն ափաշքյարա քարով կնոջ գլուխ են «բացում», սե՞նց  երկրում եք ուզում ապրել.... հայե'ր, ուշքի եկե'ք... բոլորս միասին մասնակցում ենք Ավանի հանրահավաքին...


վաղը ոչ թե գլուխ են բացելու քարով, այլ գլուխ են թռցնելու տապոռով:
Ես որ ժամանակին ասում էի, չէին հավատում, որ գալու է մի օր որ էտ տվարները ասելու են ""Արա, հլա թռի ստից: Էս ամեն ինչը մերն ա  :Angry2: "
 :Smile:

----------


## dvgray

հա, վերևում մոռացա ավելացնեմ, որ քանի գնում է, այնքան ավելի է դժվարանում խնդրի լուծումը:
բայց հիմա էլ շատ ուշ չի ու հնարավոր է: Սակայն այդ հնարավորությունը միակն է: Վերցնել տապոռը ու հանուն իշխանության /ստեղ մենակ էտ հարցն է առայժմ լուծվում/ դու ինքտ տապոռես:
Մարդկությունը ուրիշ ձև հլա դեռ չի հայտնագործել:

----------


## Nareco

> Մարդեր, հլը *էս ազատամիտ հարցումը* նայեք, է՛լի : Ռուսի ասած՝ чудо в перьях: Սկզբից ցնցեց թեկնածուների ցանկը, հետո՝ արդյունքները նայելիս, դհոլապաշտական գեղանկարչության մակարդակը: Սորտ են, արա: Անկախ լրագրողներ են, ես դրանց ազատամտությունը սիրեմ...


 Աչքի անցկացրեցի հղումը, ու միանգամից նկատեցի *Արտյոմ Խաչատրյան* անուն ազգանունով մեկին, որը հայտնի է «Պազոլինի» մականվամբ (ըստ Փաշինյանի «Շիզոլինի»): Դա, Տեր-Պետրոսյանի առանձնատան դիմաց անբարոյականների մասնակցությամբ պիկետի կազմակերպիչն էր, որն անձամբ հետևում էր ով ինչ գոռաց, երբ հայլուրական տեսախցիկները ուղղվում էին  դեպի այդ 4-5 վրանը, ամեն մեկում մի «պառաված օրիորդ» նստած, այդ լոջված բերաններով ինչ կեղտ, թույն ասես չէին թափում առաջին նախագահի հասցեին, սրիկան էլ ինքնագոհ ժպտում էր, ու այդ ամենը «միասնաբար» ցուցադրվում էր «հանրայինով» ու մնացած ոչ պակաս «հանրայիններով»:  :Bad: 
 Դրա անունը, որ լսում եմ միայն մի բան եմ պատկերացնում,  Մել Գիբսոնի «Ապոկալիպսիս» ֆիլմը հուսով եմ բոլորդ եք դիտել, ֆիլմի վերջում, գլխավոր հերոսը հետապնդվելով թշնամի ցեղի ռազմիկներից, փախչում է դեպի իր անտառ և անտառում սկսում մեկիկ-մեկիկ, տարբեր միջոցներով սպանել հակառակորդներին, նրանցից մի քանիսին սպանելու համար, նա բռնում է ինչ-որ դեղնավուն գորտ, ցցերը թաթախում կենդանի գորտի մաշկի մեջ ու ինչպես դարթս են խաղում, նետում դեպի հակառակորդը, որն այդ գորտի թույնից ուղղակի քարանալով մահանում է:  
 Հուսով եմ շատ երկար բարակ չնկարագրեցի :Blush: , բայց այդ մարդը իր էությամբ ոտքից-գլուխ ապոկալիպսիսյան դեղին գորտն է, ես միշտ այդ տպավորությունն եմ ստացել: 
 Այնպես որ թե' Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների իրենց կայքի հարցախույզում Զուրաբյանի անուն (այլ ոչ թե Տեր-Պետրոսյանի, _նույնիսկ եթե արդեն նշվել է, դրա փոխելը վայրկյանների հարց է, ցանկություն լինի միայն_) նշելը, թե' ամենակարդացվող նյութերի մեջ զուռնադհոլի ներկայությունը, թե' սույն «գորտի» առկայությունը, ինձ հիմք են տալիս ենթադրելու, որ հերթական ինտերնետային թերթոնն է:  :Bad:

----------


## Chuk

Այսօր, ինչպես և սպասվում էր, իրազեկման համար շատ ավելի մեծ թիմ էր գնացել, որոնց մեջ էին շարժման ակտիվիստ երիտասարդները, կանայք, քաղաքական գործիչներ, այդ թվում օրինակ Զուրաբյան Լևոնն ու Գևորգյան Սամվելը, այլք: Ակտիվիստների հետ այսօր «անվտանգությունն ապահովելու» համար շրջում էին մի քանի ոստիկան, Տարոն Մարգարյանի կողմից ուղարկված անձը. խիստ ուշացած քայլ, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ երեկ երեք կին մարմնական վնասվածքներով տեղափոխվել են հիվանդանոց: Ինչևէ, թեև կային ագրեսիվ տրամադրված քաղաքացիներ ու եթե չլիներ ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստների զսպվածությունը, ապա անկախ ոստիկանների առկայությունից կլինեին լուրջ կոնֆլիկտներ: Չնայած դրան ժողովրդի մեծ մասը իրազեկողներին ընդունում եմ ժպիտով, թռուցիկներն ու բուկլետները վերցնում սիրով, շատերը հավաստիացնում էին, որ վաղն անպայման մասնակցելու են վաղվա Ավանում տեղի ունեցողին նախընտրական հանրահավաքին:

Սակայն այսօր ևս իշխանությունները զերծ չէին մնացել ռեպրեսիոն մեթոդներից: Մասնավորապես մեր խմբի հետ շրջում էր 02 լրատվականի օպերատորը, ինքն անձամբ է ասել, իր այդ պաշտոնի մասին: Նրա վիդեոխցիկը ֆիքսում էր հիմնականում ոչ թե ՀԱԿ ակտիվիստներին, այլ ՀԱԿ թռուցիկները վերցնող քաղաքացիներին: Ափսոս, որ ես ուշ իմացա իր ով լինելը: Իմանալուն պես որոշեցի իմ հերթին նկարել իրեն իմ բջջայինով: Որոշ ժամանակ անց իր նյարդերը չդիմացան, ու ասեց, որ դիմացից նկարեմ (ես կողքից էի նկարում): Պատասխանեցի, որ կնկարեմ, չէ որ պետք է ինտերնետում դնեմ: Մի քանի վայրկյան անց նա դադարեցրեց խմբի հետ քայլելը: Այսպիսի բաներ:

----------

Rammer (13.05.2009), Հայկօ (13.05.2009), Ձայնալար (13.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Սա արդեն ողբերգություններ շարքից ա; Վերջի խոսակցությունը լրիվ բացում ա: Ասում ա «որ նախահագականի պես չպարտվեք, խայտառակ ըլնենք»

----------


## Rammer

Խոսքը գնում է վերևի տեսանյութի մասին...
Չոռնի մարդը 3-4 անգամ տարբեր ձևերով, ինչքան ներում է իր` խավարասերի "միտքը" ասում է, որ "Առաջարկություն" բառով նամակները առաջնահերթ են: Սկզբից մտածեցի աշխատակազմը այդ ինչ աստիճանի տախտակ է, որ 4 անգամից նոր հասկանում է: Բայց հետո… :Think: 
 Դպրոցի "մանկավարժը", որը ըստ երևույթին կրոնի պատմություն է դասավանդում, ասեց. "Ես հավատում եմ...այո այո հավատում եմ, շատ եմ հավատում, երեխեքին էլ բերել եմ, որ  իրենց աչքով տեսեն ու հավատան, որ աստված իրոք կա"...Ես վստահ եմ որ այս դեբիկյատորները` իրենց հավատացյալներն էլ մի հատ ավել, երկու հատ պադձերշկա, պահանջելու են, որ կառուցվի Ամենահայոց սուրբ Չոռննի եկեղեցին ու իրանք կրոնոնփոխ են լինելու` դառնալու են չոռռնիստ...Հետո այն երկու ջահելները , որ կյանքում առաջին անգամ տեսախցիկ էին տեսել ու խառնվում էին իրար` բառիս բուն իմաստով: Լրագրող աղջիկա մեկ հարցին 3 անգամ պատասխանեցին "Դե շատ հետաքրքիր էր, դրա համար էլ եկել ենք:..."  ու պատասխանելուց էլ ինչքան ուժ ունեին ուզում էին ապացուցել, որ իրենք դե իսկական տղամարդ են էլի ու աղջկա վրա կարան մուննաթ գան: Չէ բայց ինձ մի հատ ասեք Հայաստանում ուրդուց էսքան պլենդուզի ժառանգներ? :Angry2:  Բա էն կինը, որ ասեց, թե իրեն հրավիրել են ինքն էլ եկել է: Դե դուք տեսեք, թե մեր չոռնի նժդեհականը  ինչքան է հարգում ու սիրում իր քաղաքացիներին, որ ոչ թե փողոցներում ահաբեկում է, ոչ թե զաստավիտա անում որ գան, այլ հրավիրատոմսեր է բաժանում: Ինչ հոգատարություն, ինչ դեկոկրատական արժեքներ…օհհհ ես ցնցված եմ :Կարճ ասած եղբայրներ մենք փոլգավատ անենք Շվեյցարիային: Իսկ վերջին ձաձ բիձեն ինձ ուղակի սվաղեց պատին :LOL: : Փաստորեն ինքը  և իր հետ բերած 168( կարծեմ ) ձայները, գիտեն թե իրանք պարտվել են ու Լևոննա հիմա նախագահը: Երեևի դրանց լույեսրը սկսել են շուտ-շուտ անջատել: :Hands Up: 
Այսքանից հետո լրիվ պարզ է դառնում, թե ինչու էր սկզբում դլյա ասոբո ումնիխ մի քանի անգամ կրկնում: Դե հետո մարդ անգիր ա արել, պետք ա էնքան ասի որ ինքն էլ հասկանա թե ինչ ա ասում: Բա ոնց…

Ես ևս մեկ անգամ ընդլայնեցի այն սահմանը, թե մարդ ինչ աստիճանի կարող է ստոր լինել, ճղճիմ ու ճորտ: Դրանց Սերժն էլ ա շատ: Դրանց նախագահը Բարիս Մայիսիևը պետք ա լինի, որ դրանց քոքը կդրվի…Պուսծ լուբյատ դրուգ դրուգ ա…Ֆելիչիտա…

----------

murmushka (13.05.2009), Nareco (13.05.2009), Norton (13.05.2009), REAL_ist (13.05.2009), Հայկօ (13.05.2009), Տրիբուն (13.05.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Սա արդեն ողբերգություններ շարքից ա; Վերջի խոսակցությունը լրիվ բացում ա: Ասում ա «որ նախահագականի պես չպարտվեք, խայտառակ ըլնենք»





> Անձնական շահ, անձնական աշխատատեղ ունենալ Երևան քաղաքում սրանից հետ չի լինելու։ Լինելու են այդ աշխատակազմում այն մարդիկ, ովքեր կաշխատեն կսիրեն Երևանը ու յուրաքանչյուր բնակիչ կլինի իրենց ղեկավարը։ Ու ձեզ նույնպես խնդրում եմ։ Կան առաջարկներ, նամակ գրեք, նամակ՝ վրան առաջարկություն։ Հանձանարարվել է աշխատակազմին այն նամակները, որոնց վրա ուղիղ գրվում են՝ ա–ռա–ջար–կու–թյուն, նրանք առաջնային պիտի նայենք…





> Մենք ոչ մի խնդիր չունենք, հի հի հի, մեն ամեն ինչից գոհ ենք, լրիվ նորմալ ա, հի հի հի…


Էս ո՞վ են արա…

----------


## ministr

Նման տախտակամածները ԻՇխանություններից անկախ միշտ կան... սրանք էն Օբելիքսի նման փոքր ժամանակ սապոնի տաշտի մեջ են ընկնում, ու մինչև կյանքի վերջ հերիքումա:

----------

Հայկօ (13.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Լավ մի ցիտատ էլ ես բերեմ տեսանյութից: Վատ կապ ունեցող մարդկանց համար, ովքեր չեն կարող դիտել:
Վերջին ձաձ բիձու խոսքերից



> Ախպեր ի՞նչ անենք, որ խուլ տեղ ա, հեսա 168 ձայն եմ հավաքել բերել, ամեն տնից ահագին ձայն եմ բերել, հեսա ցուցակը ջեբս ա: Տուն կա 18 ձայն ա: Հիմա մի բան բերեք ստեղ կազմակերպեք, մի բան արեք, որ էս ժողովուրդն էլ ուրախանա, շատ էլ խուլ տեղ ա: Նենց արեք, որ ձայն լինի, *որ նախագահականի պես չպարտվեք խայտառակ ըլնենք*


Ներկայացուցիչի պատասխանը՝
մեզ մի քիչ ժամանակ տվեք, ամեն ինչ ել կբերենք կանենք  :Think:

----------


## Rammer

> Էս ո՞վ են արա…


Գազանանոցից մի երկու հատ շիմպանզ է են բռնել...ստամոքսները լիքը, գլուխները դատաաաաաարկ...Կայֆֆֆֆֆֆֆ...Էլ ինչ դարդ?

----------


## Վիշապ



----------

Chuk (14.05.2009), Mephistopheles (14.05.2009), murmushka (13.05.2009), Nareco (14.05.2009), Rammer (13.05.2009), Ձայնալար (13.05.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

Լավ ուղերձ էր, էն փետրվարյան ոգին զգացի:

Պանդուխտի ու Գաղթականի մասին էր ասում, աչքիս Նիկոլն էլ ա Ակումբից  :LOL:

----------

Elmo (14.05.2009), Mephistopheles (14.05.2009), Nareco (14.05.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Նիկոլն ինչպես միշտ բարձունքի վրա է:

Բայց մնի բանում համաձայն չեմ, որ ասում որ Երևանի ընտրությունները պայքար չէ աղբի ու կռիսների դեմ: Ընդհակառակը հենց աղբի ու կռիսների, ոջիլների ու ճիճուների, ու ամեն տեսակ վնասատուների դեմ պայքար է;

----------


## Հայկօ

> Ընդհակառակը հենց աղբի ու կռիսների, ոջիլների ու ճիճուների, ու ամեն տեսակ վնասատուների դեմ պայքար է;


Իրոք: Երթի ժամանակ քայլում էինք, հիանում էինք Ավանի մաքրությամբ, աղբահանության մակարդակով... Տարոնին էինք գովում... Մեկ էլ աչքս ընկավ մլիցեքի ու կարմիրգլխարկների վրա, ու ըտեղ ես զգացի, թե ինչքան մեծ ա Ավանում մուսռի կոնցենտրացիան;

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իրոք: Երթի ժամանակ քայլում էինք, հիանում էինք Ավանի մաքրությամբ, աղբահանության մակարդակով... Տարոնին էինք գովում... Մեկ էլ աչքս ընկավ մլիցեքի ու կարմիրգլխարկների վրա, ու ըտեղ ես զգացի, թե ինչքան մեծ ա Ավանում մուսռի կոնցենտրացիան;


Հըլը կռսիենրը Երևանի համար էնդեմիկ կենդանիներ են: Իսկ էս վերջին տարիներին լիքը էկզոտիկ կենդանիներ են հայտնվել, որոնց դեմ պայքարի միջոցներ դեռ չկան - քամելեոններ, զեբրեր (էն որ ոչ սև են ոչ սպիատկ են, ու չգիտես ինչի ավանդական են);

----------


## Աբելյան

Իսկ էսօր, երբ որ Նաիրիտը վառվում էր, Բեգլարյանը իրա համար հանգիստ քարոզում էր Բանգլադեշում:
Ու ըստ Ադիբեկյանի, ՀՀԿ-ի տոկոսները ավելանում են, ՀԱԿ-ինը սրընթաց պակասում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու ըստ Ադիբեկյանի, ՀՀԿ-ի տոկոսները ավելանում են, ՀԱԿ-ինը սրընթաց պակասում


Դե գրքասեր հասարակությունն ուզում ա խթանվի: Ադիբեկյանն էլ ա ուզում խթանվի: Չնայած ինքը վաղուց խթանված ա, ու բավականին ցավոտ ու խորը:

----------


## Rammer

> Իրոք: Երթի ժամանակ քայլում էինք, հիանում էինք Ավանի մաքրությամբ, աղբահանության մակարդակով... Տարոնին էինք գովում... Մեկ էլ աչքս ընկավ մլիցեքի ու կարմիրգլխարկների վրա, ու ըտեղ ես զգացի, թե ինչքան մեծ ա Ավանում մուսռի կոնցենտրացիան;


Հաաա..էնքան Տարոն գոռացինք գլուխս ուռել էր, ձայնալարերս մաշվել...Անընդհատ ինձ ստիպում էի զսպել ու անմիջապես դադարեցրնել այդ գոռուն գոչյունը: Բայց հասկացա, որ անկարող եմ խեղդել այն պոռթկումը, որ առաջացել է  իմ մեջ, այս հրաշագեղ, կանաչապատ թաղամասում...ու սկսեցի երազել, թե ինչ հրաշալի կլիներ, եթե ամենուր նման կանաչապատ լիներ` կանաչ լուկեր, կանաչ տռուբեք, կանաչ ասֆալտ( կոնկրետ ասֆալտի մասին Հայկօն էր երազում),կանաչ տաքսիներ, կանաչ բոռդյուները, կանաչ պուլպուլակներ, կանաչգլխարկավորներ, կանաչ բազազներ, կանաչ նեմեցներ...շատ բարի կանաչապատ երթ էր:

----------

murmushka (14.05.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

ՊԱՏԵՐԱԶՄՈՒՄ ԶՈՀԵՐ ԷԼ ԵՆ ԼԻՆՈՒՄ

Ցանկացած ճակատամարտում էլ զոհեր լինում են, եւ որքան էլ տվյալ ճակատամարտը կարեւոր լինի ընդհանուր հաղթանակի համատեքստում, միեւնույն է` այդ ճակատամարտի վերաբերյալ հաղորդագրությունները սկսվում են զոհերի մասին տեղեկություններից: 

Հենց այդպես էլ վարվեց «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցությունը` երեկ հայտարարելով, որ Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում թիվ 8 ընտրատարածքում կուսակցությունը փաստորեն հանձնաժողովներում ներկայացուցիչներ չի ունենալու։ Այլ կերպ ասած, «Ժառանգության» ներկայացուցիչը «ծախվել է», Սամվել Ալեքսանյանը հաճույքով «առել է» նրան (թիվ 8 ընտրատարածքը հիմնականում ընդգրկում է Մալաթիա թաղամասը), եւ արդյունքում` բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերում «Ժառանգության» տեղերը տրվել են իշխանություններին։ Մի խոսքով` թիվ 8 ընտրատարածքում «Ժառանգության» ներկայացուցիչը «զոհվել է»։ Չէ, իսկապես պրոբլեմ չկա, որովհետեւ ցանկացած ճակատամարտում էլ զոհեր լինում են։ Բայց այս միջադեպը մտորումների տեղիք է տալիս եւ բազմաթիվ հարցեր է առաջացնում։ Օրինակ` իսկ Սամվել Ալեքսանյանի ինչի՞ն էին պետք այդ տեղերը։ Մարդը Երեւանի ավագանու թեկնածու չէ, նժդեհյան գաղափարախոսության հետ առանձնապես կապ չունի, եւ ընդհանրապես` իր համար գլուխը կախ շաքարավազ է ներմուծում ու ոչ մի բանի չի խառնվում։ Որպես ի՞նչ պիտի նա մեյդան ընկներ ու առներ «Ժառանգության» ներկայացուցչին։ Եթե այդպիսի բան է արել, ուրեմն` շահագրգռված է. որ ոչ միայն «իր թաղում» հանրապետականները հաղթեն, այլեւ «շուխուռ չհելնի»։ Այսինքն` ինչ-որ մեկը նրա վրա այդպիսի պարտականություններ է դրել: Ընդ որում` նա դա արել է բացահայտորեն. մարդուն մի քանի օրով «առեւանգել» ու թաքցրել է հիվանդանոցում եւ ամենեւին չի մտահոգվել, որ աղմուկ կբարձրանա։ Իսկ ինչո՞ւ։ Որովհետեւ այդ աղմուկը նրան ձեռնտու է: «Շեֆը» կլսի ու կհասկանա, թե որքան նվիրված է ինքը։ 

Ուշադրություն դարձրեք` 8-րդ ընտրատարածքի շուրջ բարձրացած այս հարցի վերաբերյալ որեւէ մեկի մտքով անգամ չի անցնում մեղադրել հանրապետականներին կամ կոնկրետ Սամվել Ալեքսանյանին։ Այսինքն` ենթադրվում է, որ նրանք հենց այդպես էլ պիտի վարվեին, ու որեւէ մեկը նրանցից այլ ակնկալիք չուներ։ Ղարաբաղյան պատերազմի օրերին էլ էր այդպես։ Եթե մեկը զոհվում էր, պատասխանատվության էին կանչում նրա հրամանատարին, բայց որեւէ մեկի մտքով չէր անցնում մեղադրել թշնամու զինվորին։ Ինչո՞ւ։ Որովհետեւ նա թշնամի է եւ «իր գործն է արել»։ Եթե գայլը հարձակվում է հոտի վրա, որեւէ մեկի մտքով չի անցնում մեղադրել գայլին, բոլորն էլ հովվին են մեղադրում, թեեւ, մեծ հաշվով, «միջադեպի» մեղավորը գայլն է։ Բայց սա իր հերթին նշանակում է, որ ի դեմս հանրապետականների` ժողովուրդը գործ ունի ոչ թե «քաղաքական հակառակորդի», այլ թշնամու հետ։ Ընդ որում, «հանրապետական» անունը կարող է թյուրիմացության մեջ գցել մարդկանց, եւ շատերին կարող է թվալ, թե խոսքը քաղաքական ուժի մասին է։ Այդպիսի բան չկա, մեր առջեւ կրիմինալն է: Եվ այդ կրիմինալն ամեն ինչ անում է, որպեսզի հանկարծ Երեւանում ընտրություններ տեղի չունենան։ Դրա համար նրանք դիմում են ցանկացած միջոցի` շանտաժ, ահաբեկում, կաշառք, կեղծիքներ եւ այլն, բայց քանի որ Հայաստանում վաղուց արդեն բոլորն ամեն ինչ գիտեն, նրանք հարկ չեն համարում նույնիսկ թաքցնել իրենց մարտավարությունը։ Եվ ամեն ինչ շատ բացահայտ է արվում. մարդուն առեւանգեցին, թաքցրեցին հիվանդանոցում, նրա փոխարեն տեղամասային հանձնաժողովների անդամներ նշանակեցին եւ վերջ։ Ինչքան ուզում եք` բողոքեք, կարեւորը` որ հանձնաժողովների «նորանշանակ անդամները» չբողոքեն։ 

Եվ պատկերացրեք` համընդհանուր այս թոհուբոհում հիմնականը երկրորդ պլան է մղվում։ Վերջին հաշվով, ինչի՞ մասին է խոսքը։ Մարդկանց ինչ-որ խումբ ուզում է, որ 21-րդ դարում 2800-ամյա Երեւանի քաղաքապետ դառնա Չոռնի Գագոն։ Այսինքն, համայն հայության մայրաքաղաքը պիտի ղեկավարի այնպիսի մեկը, որի նույնիսկ մականունը հայերեն չէ։ Ու տեսեք, թե ինչ «հիմնավորումներ» են բերում. է՛լ «ներքաղաքական կայունություն», է՛լ «մայրաքաղաքի կենցաղային հոգսեր», է՛լ «ավանդույթների շարունակական ընթացք»։ Իսկ երբ մանրուքներից վերանում ես, պարզվում է, որ տակն ուրիշ բան չկա. ամեն ինչ արվում է, որպեսզի Երեւանի քաղաքապետ դառնա Չոռնի Գագոն։ Եվ եթե դա տեղի ունենա, այլեւս որեւէ մեկն իրավունք չի ունենա պարծենալ «երեքհազարամյա մեր մշակույթով», «վարդագույն մայրաքաղաքով», «հինավուրց ճարտարապետությամբ» եւ այլն։ Եվ ցանկացած մեկը ցանկացած պահի մեր երեսին կշպրտի` դուք այն ժողովուրդը չե՞ք, որի մայրաքաղաքի քաղաքապետը Չոռնի Գագոն է։ Պատկերացնում եք, չէ՞, թե ինչքան կհրճվեինք, եթե, օրինակ, պարզվեր, որ Բաքվի քաղաքապետ է դարձել Շայթան Մահմեդը։ Հիմա մենք փաստորեն այդ նույն վիճակում ենք։ 

Բայց պայքարել, ամեն դեպքում, պետք է։ Եթե նույնիսկ գիտակցում ենք, որ ցանկացած ճակատամարտում էլ զոհեր են լինում։
ՄԱՐԿ ՆՇԱՆՅԱՆ

----------

murmushka (15.05.2009), Norton (15.05.2009), Rammer (15.05.2009), Tig (15.05.2009), Նորմարդ (15.05.2009), Ուրվական (15.05.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> Քուշքյանը հրահանգե՞լ է
> 
> «Նա, ով վաղը Գայի արձանի մոտ չլինի, քննությունների ընթացքում խնդիրներ կունենա»,- այսօր այս մասին «Ա1+» -ին հայտնեց Էրեբունի բժշկական քոլեջի ուսանողուհիներից մեկը:
> 
> Վաղը Նոր Նորքի Գայի արձանի մոտ ԲՀԿ-ն հանդիպման է հրավիրում բնակիչներին: «Ա1+» -ին զանգահարած ուսանողին հայտնեց, որ այսօր քոլեջում նման հայտարարություն են արել բոլոր դասախոսները` քոլեջի տնօրեն Ալինա Քուշքյանի հրահանգով: Ի դեպ, Ալինա Քուշքյանը Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում ԲՀԿ-ի ցուցակը գլխավորող, ՀՀ առողջապահության նախարար Հարություն Քուշքյանի քույրն է:
> 
> Ուսանողուհու խոսքերով` քոլեջի տնօրինությունը հոգ է տարել նաեւ ուսանողներին փոխադրամիջոցով ապահովելու մասին: «Բոլորին ասել են, որ վաղը ժամը 18.00-ին լինեն քոլեջի մոտ` ԲՀԿ-ի ավտոբուսները մեզ են սպասելու` բոլորիս Գայի արձան տանելու համար»,- ասաց «Ա1+» զանգահարած ուսանողուհին: Իր անունը նա խնդրեց չհրապարակել` առաջիկայում քննությունների ընթացքում խնդիրներ չունենալու համար:
> ԲՀԿ-ի շտաբի մամուլի քարտուղար Բաղդասար Մհերյանը «Ա1+»-ին հայտնեց, որ այդ լուրը չի համապատասխանում իրականությանը. «Այդպիսի բան չի կարող լինել: Այդ քոլեջն իրենից ինչ է ներկայացնում, որ պիտի անպայման գան: Ինչ-որ անհեթեթ բան են ասում: Նման լուրեր տարածողներն ընդամենը ցանկանում են ինքնահաստատվել»:
> 
> Իսկ երբ պարոն Մհերյանին ասացինք, որ բողոքողները հենց ուսանողներն են, որոնք պնդում են, որ իրենց ԲՀԿ-ի ավտոբուսներով են տանելու վաղվա հանդիպմանը, պարոն Մհերյանն ասաց. «Այլ խնդիր է, որ իրենց կարող են ասած լինել, որ հանդիպում է լինելու»: ԲՀԿ-ի շտաբի մամուլի քարտուղարը վստահեցրեց, որ ԲՀԿ-ի վաղվա հանդիպմանը ավտոբուսներով մարդիկ ընդհանրապես չեն բերվելու:


Ա1պլուս

----------


## Լեո

Ահարոն Սուտիբեկյանի թվերը  :Lol2:

----------


## voter

> Ահարոն Սուտիբեկյանի թվերը


Սուտիբեկյան չի, մարդը ճշգրիտ թվեր է ներկայացնում։ 

ՈՒղղակի հարցնելուց նրանց է հարցնում ում պատասխանը պարզ է։ 

Այդպես էլ ընտրությունների ժամանակ է արվում - բերման են ենթարկում նրան ով գիտեն, որ իրենց համար է քվեարկելու։

----------


## Zangezur

Ահա թե ոնցա բարգավաճը մասիվում ապահովում միտինգավորների կազմը:

----------


## Dorian

Նենց կուզեի, որ քաղաքապետի ընտրույթունները տարին գոնե 2 անգամ անցկացնեին: Մեր շենքերը վերանորոգում են, բակերում լուսամփոփներ են դնում, ասֆալտում են փողոցները... хорошего должно быть много, կարելի ա փոխել սահմանադրությունը...  :Think:

----------

Լեո (15.05.2009)

----------


## Zangezur

> Նենց կուզեի, որ քաղաքապետի ընտրույթունները տարին գոնե 2 անգամ անցկացնեին: Մեր շենքերը վերանորոգում են, բակերում լուսամփոփներ են դնում, ասֆալտում են փողոցները... хорошего должно быть много, կարելի ա փոխել սահմանադրությունը...


Իսկ նաև կարելիա նորմալ իշխանություններ ընտրել, ովքեր անհրաժեշտության դեպքում այդ միջոցառումները կկազմակերպեն՝ որակով: Իսկ եթե նկատել ես, լուսամփոփները աշխատում են մինչև 12 կողմերը, իսկ իրանց արած ասֆալտը պոկվումա դաժե մեքենայի պագրիշկից, երբ որ կանգնած տեղը ռույլը թեքում էս: Նենց որ հայաթները չեն վերանորոգել, այլ մի ամսով հայաթները «սևացրել» են:

----------

murmushka (15.05.2009), Nareco (16.05.2009), Աբելյան (15.05.2009), Վիշապ (16.05.2009), Տրիբուն (16.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նենց կուզեի, որ քաղաքապետի ընտրույթունները *տարին գոնե 2 անգամ անցկացնեին*: Մեր շենքերը վերանորոգում են, բակերում լուսամփոփներ են դնում, ասֆալտում են փողոցները... хорошего должно быть много, կարելի ա փոխել սահմանադրությունը...


դրա վրա մի հատ անեկդոտ պատմեմ… մարդ ու կին նստած գեղասահք են նայում, կանանց… մարդը նայում-նայում է ու հետո կնոջն է նայում ու ասում "կնիկ, էսօր մեխատ պագազատելնի ցույց չտանք գիշերը…… հ;ը՞… :Wink: " կնիկն էլ, թե "հողերը գլուխդ… աբիզադելնին շատ կռնաս էնե որ պագազատելնին էնենս"

միթոմ 5 տարին մեկ շատ ենք կարում, ուզում ես տարին 2 անգամ անե՞նք

----------

Dorian (16.05.2009), murmushka (16.05.2009), Nareco (16.05.2009), Norton (16.05.2009), Rammer (16.05.2009), Հայկօ (16.05.2009), Վիշապ (16.05.2009), Տրիբուն (16.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

ողբերգությունների շարքից  :Sad:

----------


## Հայկօ

> ողբերգությունների շարքից


Իրոք՝ ահավոր ա  :Sad: ... Էս ա բայց: Ինչ կա՝ էս ա:

----------


## Rammer

Տատին տեքստը լավ չէր անգիր արել, խառնել էր` կեսը դաշնակների տեքստից էր ասում, կեսը`ՀՀԿ-ի, կեսը`ԲՀԿ-ի...ունիվերսալ տատի էր:

----------


## Elmo

> Իրոք՝ ահավոր ա ... Էս ա բայց: Ինչ կա՝ էս ա:


Կեսին զոռով, ավտոբուսներով բերել են, կեսը իրանք են, իսկ մնացած 70 տոկոսը թշվառ զանգվածն ա, որ եկել ա փող ուզելու: Ու ամեն մեկը իրա «հնարամիտ» տարբերակն ա մտածել ուզվորության: Մեկը հուշանվեր ա տալիս, մյուսը գրկում, պաչում ա, մի ուրիշը լացելով մոտն ա գալիս ու ձեռքերն ա գրկում: Ամենաթշվառներն ու ամենաքիչ հնարամիտները(մեկը էդ տատին) ըսկի բան էլ չեն հորինել: Եկել ու միանգամից փող են ուզում, չմոռանալով շեշտել, որ իր թոռը 5 -րդ մասիվի շտաբում էր աշխատում(մարդ ես, մեկ էլ տեսար ազդեց):

----------

Norton (17.05.2009), Հայկօ (17.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> ողբերգությունների շարքից


«Ես խնդիր ունեմ, որ *ԻՄ* երեխաների ապագան փայլուն լինի»:

Ասա ինչ վատ կլինի, եթե *մեր բոլորի* երեխաների ապագան փայլուն լինի  :Sad:

----------

ministr (17.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Տատին տեքստը լավ չէր անգիր արել, խառնել էր` կեսը դաշնակների տեքստից էր ասում, կեսը`ՀՀԿ-ի, կեսը`ԲՀԿ-ի...ունիվերսալ տատի էր:


Էդո ջան տատին մեղավոր չի, տատին մեր ազգի կերպարն ա: Թշվառ, ուզվոր, անգրագետ, իրար խառնված, ու արդեն խելքը թռցրած: Ամենակարևորը, որ մինչև վերջ հույսը չէր կորցնում, գոռում էր հեռախոսի համար տամ, զանգեք փողերս տվեք:

----------

Kuk (18.05.2009), ministr (17.05.2009), murmushka (18.05.2009), Norton (17.05.2009), Հայկօ (17.05.2009), Տրիբուն (17.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էդո ջան տատին մեղավոր չի, տատին մեր ազգի կերպարն ա: Թշվառ, ուզվոր, անգրագետ, իրար խառնված, ու արդեն խելքը թռցրած: Ամենակարևորը, որ մինչև վերջ հույսը չէր կորցնում, գոռում էր հեռախոսի համար տամ, զանգեք փողերս տվեք:


Պառավը լրիվ ճիշտ ա ասում… *ԼՐԻՎ* … "հասկանում եմ, Հայաստան ընտրություններ, հայրենիք բան-ման… բայց դու էն ասա…*փողերս երբ ես տալու*"

----------


## dvgray

> ողբերգությունների շարքից


տրագիկոմեդիա, կամ բացօթյա խեղկատականոց:

----------


## Artgeo

Մեռնեմ թե հասկանում եմ, թե որտեղի՞ց ա մեյլս հայտնվել ԲՀԿ-ի մոտ։ Սպամ ա էկել։ 



> 8 ՊԱՏՃԱՌ.::.
> 
> 8 ՊԱՏՃԱՌ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻՆ ՄԱՍՆԱԿՑԵԼՈՒ ԵՎ ՁԵՐ ՁԱՅՆԸ «ԲԱՐԳԱՎԱՃ ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԻՆ» ՏԱԼՈՒ ՀԱՄԱՐ
> 
> Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ, 2009թ-ի մայիսի 31-ին Երևանում տեղի են ունենալու քաղաքապետի ընտրություններ:
> Առաջին անգամ երևանցիները ուղղակի կերպով ընտրելու են նոր քաղաքային իշխանություն:
> Առաջին անգամ «Բարգավաճ Հայաստանը» քվեաթերթիկում առաջինն է:
> 
> ☑1 ԸՆՏՐԵՔ ԱՌԱՋԻՆԻՆ
> ...

----------


## ministr

> տրագիկոմեդիա, կամ բացօթյա խեղկատականոց:


... կամ Օստապ Իբրահիմովիչ, երբ եք տալու մեր փողերը...

----------


## Rammer

> Էդո ջան տատին մեղավոր չի, տատին մեր ազգի կերպարն ա: Թշվառ, ուզվոր, անգրագետ, իրար խառնված, ու արդեն խելքը թռցրած: Ամենակարևորը, որ մինչև վերջ հույսը չէր կորցնում, գոռում էր հեռախոսի համար տամ, զանգեք փողերս տվեք:


Մեղավոր չի? :Shok: 
Հա Էլմօ ջան ոչ մի փող վերցնող, ընտրակաշառքով ծախվող, 5000 դրամով դիշովի մարմնավաճառ էլ մեղավոր չի: Ամեն մեկն էլ իրա հիմնավոր, տրամաբանական պատճառները ունի`մեկը հո չի թողելու որ իրա երեխեն սոված մնա, մյուսը  ասում է, թե  ինչ կապ ունի մեկ է էլի Սերժն է լինելու գոնե փող կաշխատեմ և այլն...
Չէ Էլմօ ջան ես չեմ խղճում դրանց: Այսօր, որ մենք այսպիսի անասուն երկրում ենք ապրում նման  "անմեղ" առանց արժանապատվություան` աղիքներվ մտածող, ստամոքսի համար ապրող, տատիների ու ոչ տատիների շնորհիվ է...

----------


## Արշակ

> Մեռնեմ թե հասկանում եմ, թե որտեղի՞ց ա մեյլս հայտնվել ԲՀԿ-ի մոտ։ Սպամ ա էկել։


Ինձ էլ էր եկել։  :Sad: 
Google-ին ասեցի, որ սփամ ա, ռադ արեց։

----------


## Elmo

> Մեղավոր չի?
> Հա Էլմօ ջան ոչ մի փող վերցնող, ընտրակաշառքով ծախվող, 5000 դրամով դիշովի մարմնավաճառ էլ մեղավոր չի: Ամեն մեկն էլ իրա հիմնավոր, տրամաբանական պատճառները ունի`մեկը հո չի թողելու որ իրա երեխեն սոված մնա, մյուսը  ասում է, թե  ինչ կապ ունի մեկ է էլի Սերժն է լինելու գոնե փող կաշխատեմ և այլն...
> Չէ Էլմօ ջան ես չեմ խղճում դրանց: Այսօր, որ մենք այսպիսի անասուն երկրում ենք ապրում նման  "անմեղ" առանց արժանապատվություան` աղիքներվ մտածող, ստամոքսի համար ապրող, տատիների ու ոչ տատիների շնորհիվ է...


Տատին անմեղսունակ էր ապեր:

----------


## Rammer

> Տատին անմեղսունակ էր ապեր:


Լավ...Հավատում եմ քեզ  :Smile:

----------


## Վիշապ

*Ահարոն Ադիբեկյանը փլվել է - 2*




> ԱԴԻԲԵԿՅԱՆԸ ԼՈՒՐՋ ԿՌԻՎ Է ԱՐՁԱՆԱԳՐԵԼ
> Հանրապետական եւ Բարգավաճ Հայաստան կուսակցությունների միջեւ կա լուրջ կռիվ, կապված Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրության հետ: Մայիսի 18-ին Հայելի ակումբում այդ կարծիքը հայտնել է սոցիոլոգ Ահարոն Ադիբեկյանը:
> 
> “Կռվախնձորը քաղաքապետ, առաջին տեղակալներ, թաղապետեր: Կռվախնձորը դա է: *Վերնախավին միեւնույն է, թե ով կլինի, կարեւորը, որ աշխատող լինեն, ժողովրդի կարիքները հոգան:* Բարգավաճն ու Հանրապետականը շատ, ընենց, չէի ասի, լուրջ պայքարի մեջ են իրար դեմ: *Ով էլ հաղթի, հաղթում է կոալիցիան(!!!), վերջին հաշվով: Այս պահին, իրենց խոսքը գնում է քանի թաղապետ կլինի Բարգավաճի անդամ եւ քաղաքապետն ու տեղակալը կլինի ՀՀԿ, թե ԲՀԿ: Սա է խնդիրը, սա լուրջ կռիվ է*”, ասում է Ահարոն Ադիբեկյանը:
> 
> Նրա կարծիքով, ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ վեճից կարող է օգտվել ընդդիմությունը: “Մեզ մոտ այսօր բավականին լուրջ երկկողմանի հարված կա, մեկը ԲՀԿ-ում, մեկը ՀՀԿ-ում, *թող ընդդիմությունն օգտվի այդ վակուումից, կարողանա ազնիվ եւ արդար ընտրություններ անել*”(!!!), ասում է Ահարոն Ադիբեկյանը:


Այս մարդու մոտ բարոյահոգեբանական փլուզում է մի այլ ձևի։ Այն աստիճան, որ անհոդաբաշխ նախադասությունների մեջ զառանցանքի նշաններ են երևում։ Միևնույն ժամանակ ակնհայտ բլթացնում է, որ ծայրահեղ դեպքում Բարգավաճը թող հաղթի ջհանդամ–գյոռ, իրար մեջ կռիվ չանեն, մենակ թե ՀԱԿ–ը չլինի։

----------


## Kuk

> ՀԱԿ–ը կստանա 50%-ից ավելի ձայներ, վիճակագրագետ
> 
> 16:40 • 18.05.09
> 
> 
> Վերջին մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում Երևանի քաղաքապետարանից գոհ էին բնակչության 60%-ը: Այս մասին այսօր հայտարարել է «Սոցիոմետր» կենտրոնի տնօրեն Ահարոն Ադիբեկյանը: Սրան ի պատասխան՝ սոցիոլոգի ընդդիմախոս, ԱԺ նախկին պատգամավոր, անհատ տնտեսագետ-վիճակագրագետ Աղասի Արշակյանն ասել է, որ ««Օրինաց երկիր կուսակցությունը», «Բարգավաճ Հայաստանը» և Տիգրան Կարապետյանը չեն համաձայնում Ձեր վերլուծությունների հետ»:
> 
> «Երբ ինձ քննադատում է Կարապետյանը,* 6%-ը ծափահարում են, 96%-ը թքում են նրա երեսին*»,- պատասխանել է Ադիբեկյանը:
> 
> ...


Tert.am

102% :Shok:  Թե՞ էն երկու տոկոսը համ թքումե ն, համ ծափ են տալիս. ծափ տալով են թքում :LOL:

----------


## voter

> Նենց կուզեի, որ քաղաքապետի ընտրույթունները տարին գոնե 2 անգամ անցկացնեին: Մեր շենքերը վերանորոգում են, բակերում լուսամփոփներ են դնում, ասֆալտում են փողոցները... хорошего должно быть много, կարելի ա փոխել սահմանադրությունը...


Դրա համար հասարակ մեթոդ կա, սահմանադրություն էլ պետք չի փոխել - ընդհամենը քվեարկում ես ԻՆՔԴ ու կարաս ամեն րոպե գնաս կոխես աչքն ասես ԱՐԱ այ ոչխար ես եմ քեզ քաղաքապետի գործին վարձել մի հատ վազելով, ասֆալտ, լամպշկա, ավլել թափել կազմակերպի։

Իսկ եթե 5000 մուծվել են, նոր ես ձայն տվել, պիտի նստես ու ձեն չհանես, որ բողոքես, կասեն «կարողա գիտես քեզ պատրք ենք, քո 5000 ստացել ես, ավելին մի սպասի»։

Հուսամ ԼՏՊն կկարողանա հասցնել ժողովրդին, որ ԻՐԵՆՔ ԱԶԱՏ ԸՆՏՐԵԼՈՒ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔ ունեն ու նույնիսկ կարող են դրանից օգտվել...

----------

Սամվել (19.05.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Կերակրատաշտի տրամաբանությունը, կամ քաղաքական բեմի ճիճուներ.

----------


## murmushka

կրքերը թեժանում են, կենացները քաղցրանում ,..... վերջը բարի լինի, ոնց որ կասեր տատիկս :Think: 



> Հերթական միջադեպը
> 00:32 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Այսօր երեկոյան հերթական միջադեպն է գրանցվել ՀՀԿ-իեւ ԲՀԿ-ի միջեւ:
> 
> Երեւանի 3-րդ գյուղ կոչվող թաղամասում «Ա1+»-ի ունեցած չճշտված տեղեկություներով ՀՀԿ-ական մի խումբ երիտասարդներ «նեղացրել են» բարգավաճականներին, որոնք նախընտրական բուկլետներ, թռուցիկներ են բաժանելիս եղել:
> 
> Այս միջադեպից հետո ԲՀԿ-ի համեմատած ավագ ներկայացուցիչները փորձել են հարցերը պարզել ՀՀԿ-ի շտաբում:
> 
> ...

----------

Հայկօ (18.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

*ՀԱՅԱՍՏԱՆԸ ԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆ ՀԱԿԱՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԻ ՀՈՐՁԱՆՈՒՏՈՒՄ* 

Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի ելույթը 2009 թ. մայիսի 15-ի հանրահավաքում 

Սիրելի հայրենակիցներ, 

Թվում էր, թե տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմինների, տվյալ պարագայում՝ Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությունները առիթ չպիտի տային առանձնապես ծանրանալու արտաքին քաղաքականության խնդիրների վրա։ Սակայն Հայաստանի յուրահատուկ իրավիճակը, որը բնութագրվում է ներքին եւ արտաքին քաղաքականության բացառիկ փոխկապվածությամբ ու փոխկախվածությամբ, ստիպում է կրկին ու կրկին անդրադառնալ այդ խնդիրներին։ Ներկա պահին դրա անհրաժեշտությունը պայմանավորված է նաեւ միջազգային ասպարեզում Հայաստանի շուրջ ընթացող մտահոգիչ զարգացումներով։ 

Իրադարձությունների զարգացումը 

Հայ-թուրքական հաշտության անհաջող փորձի եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանի կողմից Ցեղասպանության ուրացման փաստի շուրջ դեռ կրքերը չհանդարտված՝ վերջին շաբաթների ընթացքում, նախորդ հանրահավաքից հետո, մենք ականատեսը եղանք երեք անսպասելի եւ ուշագրավ իրադարձությունների, որոնք անհնար է շրջանցել։ 

1. Հայաստանը, սեփական նախաձեռնությամբ կամ Հավաքական անվտանգության պայմանագրի կազմակերպության (ՀԱՊԿ) անդամ երկրների ճնշման տակ, անակնկալ կերպով վերջին պահին հրաժարվեց մասնակցել Վրաստանում անցկացվող ՆԱՏՕ-ի զորավարժություններին։ 

2. Լեռնային Ղարաբաղում, ամենավերին մակարդակով եւ, անշուշտ, Հայաստանի իշխանությունների հավանությամբ, սկսվեց լուրջ թվացող շարժում՝ ԼՂՀ-ն հակամարտության լիիրավ կողմ ճանաչելու, այսինքն՝ ԵԱՀԿ-ի Բուդապեշտյան գագաթաժողովի որոշմամբ սահմանված կարգավիճակը վերականգնելու ուղղությամբ։ 

3. Մայիսի 7-ին Պրահայում, Ադրբեջանի նախագահի հետ լարված մթնոլորտում անցած հանդիպման ժամանակ, Սերժ Սարգսյանը կոշտացրեց իր դիրքորոշումը ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորման խնդրում, ինչի մասին, հակառակ Մինսկի խմբի համանախագահների հերթապահ լավատեսական հայտարարությունների, ընդհանուր առմամբ վկայում են թուրքական եւ ադրբեջանական լրատվամիջոցները, իսկ ավելի հստակորեն՝ Ֆրանսիայի արտաքին գործերի նախարար Բեռնար Կուշները («Հայկական ժամանակ», 9.05.2009)։ 

Ի՞նչ է սա նշանակում 

Կամ ինչով բացատրել Հայաստանի, ավելի ճիշտ՝ Սերժ Սարգսյանի այս կտրուկ քայլերը, որոնք ոչ այնքան ճշգրիտ հաշվարկների վրա հիմնված գործողություններ, որքան ջղաձգություններ են հիշեցնում կամ քաղաքական դեմարշի տպավորություն թողնում։ Դրա պատճառն, անտարակույս, այն է, որ Սարգսյանն, ակնհայտորեն, իրեն Ամերիկայից ու Թուրքիայից խաբված է զգում, քանի որ նույնիսկ Ցեղասպանությունն ուրանալու դիմաց հայ-թուրքական սահմանը չբացվեց, եւ Թուրքիան, ԱՄՆ-ում Հայոց ցեղասպանության ճանաչման վտանգը կանխելու իր անմիջական խնդիրը լուծելուց հետո, կրկին վերադարձավ Հայաստանի հետ հարաբերությունների հաստատումը ղարաբաղյան հակամարտության կարգավորմամբ պայմանավորելու իր նախկին դիրքորոշմանը։ Սարգսյանն իրեն խաբված է զգում երեխայի պես։ Նրան ասացին՝ Ցեղասպանությունը տուր, այսինքն՝ համաձայնիր հայ եւ թուրք պատմաբանների հանձնաժողովի ստեղծմանը, եւ մենք կբացենք սահմանը։ Ցեղասպանությունն ստացան, բայց սահմանը չբացեցին։ Իսկ այժմ ասում են՝ Ղարաբաղը տուր, եւ մենք կբացենք սահմանը։ Այսքան ողորմելի վիճակում պետության որեւէ ղեկավար դեռ չի հայտնվել։ 

Սարգսյանի հուսախաբությունն ու զայրույթը միանգամայն հասկանալի մարդկային զգացումներ են. թե՛ Հայաստանում եւ թե՛ մանավանդ՝ Սփյուռքում, վտանգելով իր հեղինակությունն ու նույնիսկ դավաճանի պիտակ վաստակելով, նա ոչ միայն դույզն-իսկ չավելացրեց իր լեգիտիմությունն ու չամրապնդեց իր երերացող իշխանությունը, այլեւ չբավարարեց անգամ հայ-թուրքական սահմանի բացման միջոցով երկրի առջեւ կանգնած սուր տնտեսական խնդիրների հաղթահարման իր ակնկալիքը, ինչի իրականացման պարագայում նա, թերեւս, կարողանար որոշ չափով արդարացնել Թուրքիայի նկատմամբ վարած իր ձախորդ քաղաքականությունը։ Մարդկային զգացումներ լինելով հանդերձ՝ հուսախաբությունն ու զայրույթը պետության ղեկավարին անհարիր ու հակացուցված հոգեկան վիճակներ են, որոնք կարող են որեւէ երկրի ու ժողովրդի համար աղետալի հետեւանքների պատճառ դառնալ, ինչի վկան, օրինակ, անցյալ տարվա օգոստոսին մենք դարձանք հարեւան Վրաստանում։ Ցանկացած իրավիճակում պետության ղեկավարից պահանջվում է լիակատար սառնասրտություն եւ պահի թելադրանքին չենթարկվելու կամ հապշտապ ու չհաշվարկված որոշումներ չկայացնելու անհրաժեշտ կարողություն։ Հուսախաբությունը, զայրույթը եւ նմանատիպ այլ զգացմունքային հակազդեցությունները ոչ միայն ամենեւին չեն նպաստում արդեն գործված սխալների շտկմանը, այլեւ նորանոր սխալների պատճառ են դառնում։ 

Արեւմուտքի պատասխանները Սերժ Սարգսյանի դեմարշին 

Միամիտ պետք էր լինել՝ կարծելու համար, թե Արեւմուտքն անպատասխան է թողնելու Սերժ Սարգսյանի դեմարշը։ Եվ պատասխանը չուշացավ: 

1. Եվրախորհրդի Խորհրդարանական վեհաժողովը (ԵԽԽՎ) անսպասելիորեն որոշեց իր հունիսյան նստաշրջանում կրկին քննարկման դնել ժողովրդավարության եւ մարդու իրավունքների բնագավառում Հայաստանի ստանձնած պարտավորությունների կատարման հարցը։ 

2. Պարզվեց, որ ԱՄՆ-ի կառավարության 2010 թ. բյուջեի նախագծով նախատեսված է շուրջ 40%-ով կրճատել Հայաստանին հատկացվող ֆինանսական օգնությունը, դադարեցնել ԼՂՀ-ին հատկացվող հումանիտար օգնությունը եւ ընդհակառակը՝ ավելացնել Ադրբեջանին տրամադրվող ռազմական օգնությունը («Հայկական ժամանակ», «Չորրորդ իշխանություն», 9.05.2009)։ 

3. Եվ վերջապես, Թուրքիայի վարչապետ Ռեջեփ Էրդողանը սպառնաց, օգտվելով իր երկրի՝ ՄԱԿ-ի Անվտանգության խորհրդի ոչ մշտական անդամ լինելու հանգամանքից, ջանքեր գործադրել՝ այդ ատյանում Հայաստանը օկուպանտ-երկիր ճանաչելու ուղղությամբ («Ժամանակ», 8.05.2009)։ 

Այս քայլերն անպայման չեն նշանակում, որ Արեւմուտքը որոշել է պատժել Սերժ Սարգսյանին։ Նա չափազանց թանկ եւ գնահատված գործընկեր է Արեւմուտքի համար։ Պատահական չէ, որ Սարգսյանն ինքն էլ օրերս հայտարարել է, թե որքան իրեն շատ են հայհոյում Հայաստանում, այնքան Եվրոպայում իրեն գովում են։ Նշված խստություններն, ըստ այդմ, ուղղված են ոչ թե Սերժ Սարգսյանի, այլ Հայաստանի ու նրա ժողովրդի դեմ։ Ինչ վերաբերում է Սարգսյանի հուսախաբությանն ու վիրավորվածությանը, ապա Արեւմուտքն ունի դրանք փարատելու միջոցը, այն է՝ աչք փակել վերջինիս ոչ լեգիտիմ լինելու փաստի վրա եւ հանդուրժել սեփական երկրում նրա գործած բռնությունները։ 

Բոլոր դեպքերում՝ Արեւմուտքի եւ Թուրքիայի հակազդեցությունը եթե ոչ անձամբ Սերժ Սարգսյանի, ապա երկրի համար բավականին լուրջ է, ինչը մտահոգվելու եւ իրավիճակից համապատասխան ելք գտնելու պահանջ է դնում Հայաստանի իշխանությունների եւ ողջ հասարակության առջեւ։ 

Ո՞րն է ելքը 

Սերժ Սարգսյանն ունի երկրի ներկա փակուղային վիճակից դուրս գալու երկու ճանապարհ. 

1. Կոնսոլիդացնել ազգը, որի համար անհրաժեշտ է՝ անհապաղ ազատ արձակել բոլոր քաղբանտարկյալներին եւ երկխոսություն սկսել Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի ու ընդդիմության մյուս ուժերի հետ, իսկ նկատի ունենալով ներքաղաքական ընթացիկ օրակարգը՝ նաեւ ապահովել Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությունների բացարձակ օրինականությունը։ 

2. Խոստովանելով երկրի առջեւ կանգնած խնդիրների հաղթահարման գործում դրսեւորած սեփական ապիկարությունը՝ պատվով հրաժարական տալ ու հեռանալ քաղաքականությունից, քանի որ, ինչպես ցույց տվեց վերջին մեկ տարվա մղձավանջը, քաղաքականությունը նրա համար ոչ թե պատասխանատվություն է, այլ շահավետ զբաղմունք կամ իշխանատենչությունը բավարարելու միջոց։ 

Որքան նա ուշացնի ընտրել այս երկու ճանապարհներից մեկը, այնքան կնպաստի Հայաստանի վրա արտաքին ճնշումների ուժեղացմանը եւ ավելի եւս կծանրացնի երկրի՝ առանց այդ էլ չափազանց անմխիթար վիճակը։ Համառելու եւ հապաղելու պարագայում Սերժ Սարգսյանն ստիպված է լինելու նորանոր զիջումներ կատարել արտաքին աշխարհին՝ բացառապես ի հաշիվ ազգային շահերի, ինչպես վարվել է իր իշխանավարության անցած մեկ տարվա ընթացքում։ 

* * * 

Դե հիմա դուք ասեք՝ արդյոք կապ կա՞ արտաքին եւ ներքին քաղաքականությունների միջեւ։ Մի՞թե վերոշարադրյալից հետո պարզ չպետք է լինի, որ ընտրությունների կեղծման, քաղաքական հալածանքների, ժողովրդավարության սահմանափակման, մարդու իրավունքների ոտնահարման, կոռուպցիայի դրսեւորման ցանկացած փաստ վերջին հաշվով երկրի վրա անդրադառնում է դիվանագիտական ճակատում կրած անխուսափելի պարտություններով։ Քոչարյանա-սերժական վարչախմբի արտաքին քաղաքականությունն, ահա, դիվանագիտական պարտությունների մի անընդհատ շղթա է ներկայացնում, եւ բոլոր այդ պարտությունները բացատրվում են միայն ու միայն Հայաստանի ներքին կյանքում այդ վարչախմբի վարած բռնատիրական քաղաքականությամբ։ Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանի ջատագովներն ու պաշտպանները, ի պատասխան նրանց հասցեին հնչող քննադատությունների, մինչ այժմ ասում էին՝ լա՛վ, թեկուզ Հայաստանում ընտրությունները կեղծվում են, ժողովրդավարությունը բռնաբարվում է, մարդու իրավունքները ոտնահարվում են, օրենքները խախտվում են, կոռուպցիան ծաղկում է, բայց գոնե ազգային հարցերում (Ցեղասպանության ճանաչում, ղարաբաղյան կարգավորում եւ այլն) Քոչարյանն ու Սարգսյանն անզիջում են եւ երբեք չեն դավաճանի հայ ժողովրդի շահերին։ Կյանքը ցույց տվեց, որ այս առասպելն էլ հօդս ցնդեց, եւ Քոչարյանա-սերժական վարչախումբն այլեւս գոյության որեւէ իմաստ չունի։ Հիշյալ ջատագովներն ու պալատական ներբողագիրներն անհարմար վիճակից դուրս գալու համար այժմ փորձում են մասնավորապես հայ-թուրքական հարաբերությունների հարցում հավասարության նշան դնել իմ եւ Սերժ Սարգսյանի վարած քաղաքականության միջեւ կամ մինչեւ իսկ նույնացնել դրանք։ Ավելորդ եմ համարում պատասխանել այդ անհեթեթություններին։ Մի քանի օրից լույս կտեսնի հայ-թուրքական հարաբերություններին նվիրված իմ ելույթների ժողովածուն, եւ դուք հնարավորություն կունենաք համեմատելու ու տեսնելու, թե որքանով են նույնական իմ եւ Սարգսյանի վարած քաղաքականությունները։ 

* * * 

Ծանրանալով արտաքին քաղաքականության վրա՝ կարող է թվալ, թե մենք խուսափում ենք Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրություններին առնչվող հարցերի եւ մայրաքաղաքի կենսագործունեությանն ու զարգացմանը վերաբերող խնդիրների քննարկումից։ Դա ամենեւին այդպես չէ, քանի որ այդ խնդիրներն ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ արտացոլված են Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի նախընտրական ծրագրում, որը տարածված է շուրջ 100 հազար տպաքանակով, իսկ բացի այդ, դրանք մենք մշտապես արծարծում ենք Երեւանի համայնքներում անցկացվող հանրահավաքներում։ Համաժողովրդական հանրահավաքը, ինչպիսին մեր այսօրվա միջոցառումն է, հնարավորություն է տալիս եւ միաժամանակ պահանջում է՝ խնդրո առարկա հարցերը տեղադրել համապետական հիմնախնդիրների համատեքստում։ 

Ըստ այդմ, Հայաստանի արտաքին քաղաքականության լիակատար կախվածությունը ներքին քաղաքականությունից՝ ինքնըստինքյան ենթադրելու հիմք է տալիս, որ Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությունները պետք է դիտել ոչ թե սոսկ որպես տեղական ինքնակառավարման մարմնի ձեւավորման սովորական միջոց, այլ երկիրը վտանգավոր քաղաքական հորձանուտից դուրս բերելու բացառիկ հնարավորություն։ Այդ ընտրություններով որոշվելու է ոչ միայն եւ ոչ այնքան Երեւան քաղաքի, որքան Հայոց պետականության, Լեռնային Ղարաբաղի, Ցեղասպանության ճանաչման, եթե կուզեք՝ ողջ ազգի բախտը։ Ընտրություններին, հետեւաբար, պետք է մասնակցել այս բանի հստակ գիտակցությամբ։ Ովքեր կնախընտրեն մի կողմ քաշվել ու լռել, ովքեր կվաճառեն իրենց քվեն, ովքեր ձայն կտան իշխանության թեկնածուներին, եւ վերջապես, ովքեր, անտարբերություն ցուցաբերելով, չեն մասնակցի ընտրություններին, նրանք ոչ միայն իրենց զավակներին կզրկեն նորմալ, քաղաքակիրթ, ապահով երկրում ապրելու հնարավորությունից, այլեւ կամա թե ակամա մեղսակիցը կդառնան չարագործ իշխանությունների, որոնք, ամեն ինչից բացի, բռնել են նաեւ ազգային դավաճանության ճանապարհը։ 

* * * 

Քաղաքապետի ընտրությունը մեզ համար ամենեւին ինքնանպատակ չէ եւ իշխանատենչությունից չի բխում։ Եթե ոչ այլ բան, ապա մեր հաղթանակը գոնե թույլ կտա հզոր հակակշիռ ստեղծել ներկա ավազակապետական համակարգին, ինչի շնորհիվ հնարավոր կլինի որոշ չափով զսպել վերջինիս՝ կանխելով նրա հետագա չարագործություններն ու, առավել եւս, դավաճանական մտադրությունները։ Դա կնպաստի նաեւ ազգային կոնսոլիդացիային եւ պետականության ամրապնդմանը։ 

Ո՞վ է բռնելու, վերջապես, չարագործի ձեռքը, եթե ոչ դուք, ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը։ Եթե այս անգամ էլ չխրատվեք եւ ձեր անտարբերությամբ կամ կրավորականությամբ Քոչարյանա-սերժական ավազակապետությանը թույլ տաք հերթական անգամ կեղծել ընտրությունները, ապա ձեր դժբախտությունների համար այլեւս ուրիշին պատճառ չբռնեք։ Հուսով եմ, սակայն, որ այս պատգամը «Ձայն բարբառոյ յանապատի» չի մնա, եւ դուք մեկ մարդու նման կկատարեք ձեր քաղաքացիական եւ հայրենասիրական պարտքը։ Սակայն դա քիչ է։ Այստեղ հավաքվածներդ հանրապետության ամենաակտիվ զանգվածն եք. ձեր պարտքը կատարելուց բացի, դուք պարտավոր եք նաեւ արթնացնել ու ընտրությունների մասնակից դարձնել հասարակության անտարբեր շերտերին։ Արեք այդ ամենը եւ դուք կհասնեք ձեր բոլոր նպատակներին։

----------


## ministr

Եթե արտաքին քաղաքականությունը սենց մնաց ազգովի թքելու ենք...
Առաջ եթե հողերը հետ էինք տալիս մեր կամքով հիմա հետ ենք տալիս հարկադրված...

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Կերակրատաշտի տրամաբանությունը, կամ քաղաքական բեմի ճիճուներ.


Արա դե ոնց չասես սրանց ճիճու, չասեմ էլի որտեղի գրանցումով ճիճու: Ասա այ ճճվազգիներ, էն սևոն իրան ճղում ա, գոնեմ միլիոնների ակնկալիքներ ունի, ձեր քյա՞րը ինչքան ա այ դիշովկեք, 50-ոց տղեք  :Bad:

----------

Սամվել (19.05.2009)

----------


## murmushka



----------

Rammer (19.05.2009)

----------


## T!gran

Ափսոս Երեվանցի չեմ
ՀԳ:Թե չե թեկնածությունս էի դնելու մեռա  :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հուսամ ԼՏՊն կկարողանա հասցնել ժողովրդին, որ ԻՐԵՆՔ ԱԶԱՏ ԸՆՏՐԵԼՈՒ ԻՐԱՎՈՒՆՔ ունեն ու նույնիսկ կարող են դրանից օգտվել...


Էլ ո՞նց հասցնի, Վոթեր ջան:

Վերջին միտինգին գնացե՞լ էիր…

----------


## Լեո

> Էլ ո՞նց հասցնի, Վոթեր ջան:
> 
> Վերջին միտինգին գնացե՞լ էիր…


Հասցնելու առումով կարծում եմ արվում ա հնարավորը, ուղղակի խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ սոված ժողովրդին դժվար ա շատ բան հասցնել: Բավական ա մի երկու փողոցային լույս ու մի երկու ծակուծուկի ասֆալտասևացում, ու դա կարող ա ազդել մարդկանց կողմնորոշման վրա: Ցավալի ա, բայց փաստ: Անձամբ ես վերջերս շատ եմ հանդիպում այնպիսի մարդկանց, ովքեր գոհ են քաղաքի այսպես կոչված «բարեկարգումից» ու «բարեկարգման» հեղինակին համարում են քաղաքի մասին մտածող ու քաղաքապետի պաշտոնին արժանի մարդ:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հասցնելու առումով կարծում եմ արվում ա հնարավորը, ուղղակի խնդիրը նրանում ա, որ սոված ժողովրդին դժվար ա շատ բան հասցնել: Բավական ա մի երկու փողոցային լույս ու մի երկու ծակուծուկի ասֆալտասևացում, ու դա կարող ա ազդել մարդկանց կողմնորոշման վրա: Ցավալի ա, բայց փաստ: Անձամբ ես վերջերս շատ եմ հանդիպում այնպիսի մարդկանց, ովքեր գոհ են քաղաքի այսպես կոչված «բարեկարգումից» ու «բարեկարգման» հեղինակին համարում են քաղաքի մասին մտածող ու քաղաքապետի պաշտոնին արժանի մարդ:


Իրականում եթե էս լիներ սովորական քաղաքապետի ընտրություն... այսինքն քաղաքի գլխավոր մաքրիչ ավլիչ թափիչի ընտրություններ հնարավորա ես էլ Գագոյին ընտրեի....

Բայց ամբողջ հարցը էնա որ արտաքին իրադարձությունների զարգացման սենց տեմպով մեզ օդի ու ջրի պես իշխանափոխությունա պետք... մինչև հաջորդ ընտրությունը պետքա հասցնել անպայման... թե չէ էդ հաջորդը կարա սկի չլինի էլ...

Պետքա սկսել հենց հիմիկվանից հենց էս վարյկյանից.. գործնականում 31ից.. ու ամեն ինչ անել որ էս անհասկացող ու մեր երկիրը կործանող ղումաբազներից օր առաջ պրծնենք...

----------


## voter

> Էլ ո՞նց հասցնի, Վոթեր ջան:
> 
> Վերջին միտինգին գնացե՞լ էիր…


Համբերատար ու հետևողական, արդեն ասել է - շնչելու տեղ չեն տալու հաբռգիսնտերին, ամեն գյուղապետի ընտրությունից սկսած, վերջացրած պատգամավորական կամ նախագահական ընտրություններով ՀԱԿն ներկա է լինելու ու միգուցե սկսեն նաև այլ քաղաքական ուժեր ձևավորվել, մասնակցեն ընտրություններին, ժողովուրդը ընտրելու ՀՆԱՐԱՎՈՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ ունենա ու ընտրելու/ընտրությունների մասնակցելու, դեմոկրատիայի գործիքներից օգտվելու ցանկություն առաջանա ու ամենակարեվորը ընտրությունների մասնակցելու ու քաղաքական պայքար մղելու կուլտուրա ստեղծվի....

Միտինգին Եվրոպայից Սեմնեբին էր գնացել, էտ իրա գործն է իրա Երևան ինքնաթիռի ծախսերը փակում են, իմը ուրիշ գործ է պիտի ինքս ծախսերս փակեմ ամեն անգամ չեմ ձգի գամ ;o)

----------


## voter

Սոված ժողովրդին պիտի հասցնել, որ իրենց ձայնը ավելի թանգ արժի ու որ իրանք դա էժանով են ծախում։

Թանկը նա է, որ ամեն օր կարող ես «5000 դրամ ուզել» - պահանջել կարիքներդ հոգա նա ում ընտրել ես....

----------


## voter

> Կերակրատաշտի տրամաբանությունը, կամ քաղաքական բեմի ճիճուներ.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cKml8QRi-SY


Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում ում համար է այդ թատրոնը, թե դրանք այնքան ԱՊԱՇՆՈՐՀ են մարդկային հոգեբանության ու մարդկանց ճանաչելու հարցում, որ կարծում են իրենց ասածները բանի տեղ դնող գոյություն ունի՞՞՞

Չնայած երևի ուղղակի միքիչ ամոթ միջազգային վարկեր տվողների դիմաց ունեն, դեռ չեն վերածվել Զիմբաբվեի, որ դնեն ու նկարեն, ընտրություններն ու նախընտրական պայքարն էլ անիմաստ համար են...

----------


## Վիշապ

աաաաաաաաաաաաաաաա :LOL: , ես էդ վիդեոն մինչև Չոռնիի ելույթն էի նայել, փաստորեն իզուր էլ զզվել եմ ու չեմ շարունակել, Չոռնին ս*Բ*անում ա :LOL:  Չէ սա պիտի գրվի անպայման։
Ուրեմն վարձու թամադաներով ժամանակակից հարսանիք երևի տեսած եք։ Ուրեմն այստեղ էլ թամադան շախով հայտարարում է. Հարգարժան էրեբունցինե՛ր, լսե՛նք երկու հազար իննսուն ամյա Երևանի քաղաքապե՛տ, հիսուներուերրորդ քաղաքապե՛տ, քաղաքապետի թեկնածու՝ Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի՛ն :Bux: ։ (ծափ–ծափ, վերջինս իր գալստուկի փոշին է «աբեսկուրաժիտ ըլնելով» թափ տալիս, ու «գողագան պախոդկայով» սեթևեթում դեպի միկրոֆոնը.)
Բաthև ձեզ սիthելի Էthեբունի–Երևանցիներ։ … Փորձենք անել այնպե՛ս, ոth Երևան քաղաքը համաչափ զարգանա, համաչափ զարգանա … «Կենտthոն» համայնքի հետ միասին։ Փորձենք այնպես անել, ոth այստեղ կանգնած յուրաքանչյուth երեխա իր ապագան … փայլուն ունենա, ունենա ապագա ոthով մենք բոլորս հպարտանանք։ Իսկ դրա համար ինչ է պետք մեզ յուրաքանչյուրիս։ Մեզ պետք է, ոth մայիսի 31–ը … չհամարենք սովորական, մնացած այլ ընտրությունների նման ընտրություն, չվերցնենք այն պահը, ոth մեզ խնդրել է մեր բարեկամը, մեզ խնդրել է մեր քաղաքական ինչ–ոth գործիչ, մեզ խնդրել է կուսակցական ինչ–ոth անդամ։ Մայիսի 31–ը մեր բոլորիս ծննդյան օրն է։ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում մայիսի 31–ին պետք է լինեն ընտրություններ, ոthոնցով մենք պետք է կարողանանք կարգավորենք մեր ապագա Երևանը…  :Dance: 
Սերժանտ ըլնեմ  :LOL:  Սկզբունքոthեն մարդը թլիկ չի, սա իր համար իմիջ է, քանզի շատ բառերի մեջ հստակ ր է արտասանում :Tongue:  Չէ, ինքը հեչ մեղավոր չի, բնա՛վ, ես իրեն չեմ մեղադրում, հասարակության մեջ ինչ սորտի մարդիկ ասես կան, խո չե՞նք սկսելու գյուլլել բոլոր թեthի ուսում ստացած ինքնագոհ, երես առած դեբիլիկներին: Մենք ենք մեղավոր, առաջին հերթին սրան ենթարկվող քչից շատից գիտակցություն ունեցող աշխատակիցները, երկրորդ հերթին սրանից ինչ–որ բան սպասողները, ու վերջապես բոլոր սրան քաղաքապետի պաշտոնում հանդուրժողները։ Իսկ եթե սա քաղաքապետի պաշտոնում է արդեն երկու ամիս, ու դեռ քաղաքապետի թեկնածու… չէ սա լուրջ դիագնոզ է պարոնայք, ինչ որ երակներս քոր են գալիս։

----------

Rammer (20.05.2009), Tig (21.05.2009), Տրիբուն (20.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Ափսոս Երեվանցի չեմ
> ՀԳ:Թե չե թեկնածությունս էի դնելու, մեռա


Ոչ մի տեղ գրած չէ, որ միայն Երևանի քաղաքացիներն իրավունք ունեն մասնակցելու ավագանու ընտրություններին: Էնպես որ, եթե ՀՀ քաղաքացի ես, ուրեմն շանս ունես: Փորձի՛ր  :Jpit:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Բիշարյանը էտ ինչ տիպա, լրիվ Կարապետիչի կին տեսակնա:
Ամեն ինչից խոսումա, կարևոր չի հասկանումա ինչա խոսում, թե չէ, կարևորը միավոր ժամանակում արտասանած բառերի քանակնա:

Երեկվա Պետրոսի հաղորդմանը ասումա ինչու չէ Մերգելյանի գործարանները վերաբացենք կոմպյուտեր արտադրենք, ինչի ենք ներմուծում:  :LOL: 
Հավանաբար նկատի ուներ, որ լամպային ու տրանզիստորային կոմպերը մեծ պահանջարկ կունենան կոլեկցիոներների մոտ:
Կախովի այգիների մասին էլ չեմ ասում:

----------

murmushka (21.05.2009), Ռուֆուս (21.05.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Բիշարյանը էտ ինչ տիպա, լրիվ Կարապետիչի կին տեսակնա:
> Ամեն ինչից խոսումա, կարևոր չի հասկանումա ինչա խոսում, թե չէ, կարևորը միավոր ժամանակում արտասանած բառերի քանակնա:
> 
> Երեկվա Պետրոսի հաղորդմանը ասումա ինչու չէ Մերգելյանի գործարանները վերաբացենք կոմպյուտեր արտադրենք, ինչի ենք ներմուծում: 
> Հավանաբար նկատի ուներ, որ լամպային ու տրանզիստորային կոմպերը մեծ պահանջարկ կունենան կոլեկցիոներների մոտ:
> Կախովի այգիների մասին էլ չեմ ասում:


Ամբողջ խնդիրն այն է, որ էդ կնգան ( :Think: ) թվում է, թե Երևանում ինչ կա չկա, էդի Երևանի քաղաքապետինն է, այդ թվում գործարանները… Ու ինքը արդեն մտովի գործ ա կպցրել՝ Մերգելյանում կոմպյուտեր արտադրել։ Այ որ օղորմածիկ «ԵՐԱԶ» գործարանում էլ կարողանա Պոռշ արտադրել, էդ վաաաաաապշե գժանոց կլինի։

----------

Mephistopheles (21.05.2009), Տրիբուն (21.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Բիշարյանը էտ ինչ տիպա, լրիվ Կարապետիչի կին տեսակնա:
> Ամեն ինչից խոսումա, կարևոր չի հասկանումա ինչա խոսում, թե չէ, կարևորը միավոր ժամանակում արտասանած բառերի քանակնա:
> 
> Երեկվա Պետրոսի հաղորդմանը ասումա ինչու չէ Մերգելյանի գործարանները վերաբացենք կոմպյուտեր արտադրենք, ինչի ենք ներմուծում: 
> Հավանաբար նկատի ուներ, որ լամպային ու տրանզիստորային կոմպերը մեծ պահանջարկ կունենան կոլեկցիոներների մոտ:
> Կախովի այգիների մասին էլ չեմ ասում:


Կոմպյուտեր կարելի է հավաքել, Unicomp-ը նման նոութբուկներ էր հավաքում: Բայց համապատասխան շուկա գտնելը շատ բարդ է: Հազիվհազ տեղական շուկայի մի փոքրիկ մասը զբաղեցվի, այն էլ եթե իրոք որակյալ լինի (ինչում կասկածում եմ):
Իսկ ընդհանրապես լավ չի, որ մարդ խոսում է մի բանից որից բոբիկ է: Ավելի լավ կլիներ խոսեր քաղաքապետարանի կրթության բաժնի միջոցով քիչ թե շատ փորձելու շտկել իրենց ԿՈԼԼԵԳԱ էն երիցյանի կերած.... բանջարաբոստանային կուլտուրաները: Կամ դպրոցների ու մանկապարտեզների անկապ աննպատակ վիճակի մասին: Չնայած Նոյի ագռավն ինչից էլ ուզում ա խոսա... կռկռոցին հավատացողների քանակը կարգին պակասել է:

----------

Նորմարդ (21.05.2009)

----------


## Chuk

> ԲԱՆԱԿԸ ՀՐԱՀԱՆԳՆԵՐ Է ՈՒՂԱՐԿԵԼ
> Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը մայիսի 21-ին հայտարարել է, թե բանակը հրահանգներ է ուղարկել համապատասխան կառույցներին, որ ճշտվեն զինծառայողների անունները, նրանց բարեկամների անունները, որոնք պետք է գան տեղամասեր, ընտրական տեղամասեր եւ քվեարկեն հօգուտ իշխանության թեկնածուի: “Ընդ որում, մշակվել է հատուկ օպերացիա, նույնպես փաստաթղթերը ունենք, ըստ որի, ապօրինաբար զինծառյողներին հնարավորություն կտրվի այդ քվեարկության օրը գալ քաղաք, վերցնել անձնագիրը, որը ապօրինի գործողություն կլինի, եւ այդ անձնագրով քվեարկել իշխանության թեկնածուի օգտին”, ասել է Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը, նշելով, որ իրենց ձեռքի տակ արդեն կան համապատասխան ցուցակներ:
> 
> 
> 
> Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը ասել է նաեւ, որ Երեւանի Մամուլի ակումբից խնդրել են հեռուստաալիքների նախընտրական մոնիտորինգի նախնական տվյալներ, ինչից պարզ է դարձել իրենց համար, որ բոլոր հեռուստաալիքներն ակնհայտ կողմնակալություն են ցուցաբերում հօգուտ իշխանական կուսակցությունների եւ ի վնաս Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի:


Աղբյուր՝ http://www.lragir.am/2009/src/index.php#top

----------

murmushka (21.05.2009), Norton (22.05.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> “ԲՀԿ-ից եկան, ասացի, որ վատ եմ ապրում, 15.000 դրամ լույսիս պարտք են տվել, մի քիչ էլ ձեռիս են փող տվել, մի 5000”, ասում է արդեն այս ծառայությունից օգտված Արտակը: Միամիտ չէ, գիտե՝ ինչու են հիշել իր գոյության մասին. “Բայց դե հալալ ա, դրա փոխարեն մի ձայն պիտի տամ ԲՀԿ-ին, է, մի ձայնի էղածն  ինչ ա,  կտամ”, ասում է Արտակը: Բնակիչների` գազի, էլեկտրաէներգիայի  պարտքերը մարելը ընտրությունների նախաշեմին ՀՀԿ-ի “բարի” ավանդույթն էր տարիներ շարունակ, հիմա ՀՀԿ-ն և ԲՀԿ-ն փոխանակում արեցին, և այսպես իրար “պաս” տալով կշարունակեն նախընտրական քարոզարշավը մինչև մայիսի 30-ը: 
> 
> Այս կուսակցությունների բախտն այնքանով է բերել, որ մայիս ամսին հայերը հարսանիք չեն անում, թե չէ նաեւ հարսանեկան ծախսեր ստիպված կլինեին հոգալ: 
> 
> Մի բան, այնուամենայնիվ, պարզ է, ժողովուրդն արդեն նախկին 5000 դրամ կաշառքով իր ձայնը չի ծախում: Հիմա կաշառքի չափը նվազագույնը պետք է հատի 15-20 հազար դրամը:
> 
> “Խի, 5000-ը հիմի փող ա՞, որ ձենս ծախեմ: Հա, չեմ թաքցնի, մի քանի տարի առաջ գներն էդքան էին, բայց որ հիմա տեսնում եմ` ինչ գներ են ֆռռում, ասում եմ` խի, տեսնեմ, ով շատ կտա, նրան էլ կընտրեմ, հլը սպասում եմ”, ասում է Համլետը: 
> Եվ քանի որ ընտրակաշառքներ բաժանողները հիմնականում ՀՀԿ-ն և ԲՀԿ-ն են, Համլետը հենց այս երկու կուսակցությունների առաջարկին է սպասում: 
> 
> ...


Ով կասի, միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացին ինչի՞ն է ավելի շատ կարևորություն տալիս՝ 
ա. կուսակցության կառկառուն դեմքերին
բ. ծրագրին և խոստումներին
գ. կուսակցության կատարած գործերին
դ. առաջարկած գումարին
ե. կարևորություն չի տալիս 
Համենայն դեպս մեր շենքի բնակչությունը իմ հարցումներով վերջին երկուսի մեջ տեղավորվում է։ Մեկ էլ մի երկու խելոք դեմքեր դաշնակների վրա են հույսները դրել, ասում են՝ ժողովրդի համար բան չեն անում, գոնե ցեղասպանություն ա Ղարաբաղ ա, ընենց անեն, խայտառակ չլինենք։ Այ սենց :Xeloq:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ով կասի, միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացին ինչի՞ն է ավելի շատ կարևորություն տալիս


Միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացին՝ լոթին, կարևորություն է տալիս Panem et circenses -ին.

----------


## Վիշապ

> Միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացին՝ լոթին, կարևորություն է տալիս Panem et circenses -ին.


circenses –ն էլ Չոռնիի տեսքո՞վ :Xeloq:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> circenses –ն էլ Չոռնիի տեսքո՞վ


Ինչի՞ միայն: Բա գլադիատորական մարտերը փողոցներում` Եթովպիայից հատուկ հրավերով Հայաստան ժամանած սևուկի մասնակցությամբ: Ռազբորկեքը: Նախընտրական նեյնիմները, նանարների կատարամամբ:

----------


## Elmo

> “Բայց դե հալալ ա, դրա փոխարեն մի ձայն պիտի տամ ԲՀԿ-ին, է, մի ձայնի էղածն ինչ ա, կտամ”, ասում է Արտակը:


Ողնուղեղը նույնիսկ շարժելու դեպքում,  նույնիսկ ողնուղեղով հետևության կարելի ա գալ. «բա եկող ամիս ի՞նչ եմ անելու»: Սրանց մոտ էդ էլ ա անջատած: Էնքան թույլ կենտրոնական նյարդային համակարգ ունեն, որ մի ամիս էնկողմ չեն տենում:

----------


## Kuk

> Ողնուղեղը նույնիսկ շարժելու դեպքում,  նույնիսկ ողնուղեղով հետևության կարելի ա գալ. «բա եկող ամիս ի՞նչ եմ անելու»: Սրանց մոտ էդ էլ ա անջատած: Էնքան թույլ կենտրոնական նյարդային համակարգ ունեն, որ մի ամիս էնկողմ չեն տենում:


Կարողա մի ամիս էլ չձգի ախր: 2009-ի մարտի մեկի հանրահավաքը մեզ պարզ օրինակ. ընդամենը մեկ հանրահավաքը պահում էր դրամի ինքնարժեքը: Հանրահավաքից մեկ-երկու օր անց դրամը ջարդվեց: Դե եթե մի հանրահավաքը կարող է նման լուրջ գործոն լինել, պատկերցրու ընտրություններն ինչեր են զսպում հիմա, ինչեր կարող են պայթել: Չի բացառվում, որ էլի մեկ երկու օր անցնի, ոնց դոլարի գինը կտրուկ բարձրացավ, նույն ձևով էլ բարձրանա, ասենք՝ հացի գինը, շաքարավազի գինը, կարագի գինը. էլ ինչ մի ամիս, մի շաբաթ էլ չի տևի, փողերը կրկնապատիկ վերադարձված կլինեն, բայց մարդիկ ձայն են ծախում, իրանց հիմնարար իրավունքն են ծախում: Նման մարդիկ կարծում են՝ ընտրելու իրավունքը ծախելն ինչ որ մանրուք է, նույն կերպ կարող են սպասել, տեսնել, թե ինչ կասի իրեն վճարողը՝ էսօր ինքն ինչ պետք է ուտի. մեկ էլ տեսար, փոքրի ինչ դաժան գտնվեց և ասեց, որ պետք է քաք ուտի :Sad:

----------


## Վիշապ

> Կարողա մի ամիս էլ չձգի ախր: …


Դե կես միլիարդ դոլարի վարկ կպցրին ռուսներից։ Ճիշտ է 15 տարով է, բայց դե դրանով հանգիստ կարելի է մի երեք–չորս տարի կերուխում, ասֆալտ քանդել լցնել, հարավային պողոտա սարքել, լիքը ժապավեններ կտրել, թոշակն ու նվազագույն աշխատավարձը բարձրացնել 1500 դրամով, դե ամեն դեպքում վերջում կարելի է սգո խորը կսկիծով ժողովրդին հաղորդել, թե՝ հիշու՞մ եք էն որ համաշխարհային ճգնաժամ էր ֆռֆռում, այ հասել է մեր դռանը։ 
Ամեն դեպքում դե արի ու էս 15 հազարանոց բուտերբրոդներին բացատրի, որ էդ կես միլիարդ վարկի տակ քո պեսներն են ամենաշատը ճռռալու ու անիծելու բախտին։

----------


## Վիշապ

ԱՌՋԵՎՈՒՄ ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍՆ Է (ՀԱՐՑՈՒՄ)
Մայիսի 16-ից 21-ը Ընտրական համակարգեր կենտրոնի Vox Populi սոցիոլոգիական հետազոտությունների խումբն անցակատրել է հարցում նվիրված մայիսի 31-ին կայանալիք Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրություններին:
Հարցումն իրականացվել է Ընտրական համակարգեր կենտրոնի սեփական ռեսուրսներով, Երեւան քաղաքի շուրջ 1270 ընտրական տարիքի երեւանցիների շրջանում:

Մայիսի 31-ին կայանալիք Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրություններին ո՞ր կուսակցության օգտին եք քվեարկելու հարցին պատասխանները բաշխվել են հետեւյալ կերպ (ընտրություններին մասնակցողների թվից).

ՀԱԿ - 30.7%
ԲՀԿ - 25.4%
ՀՀԿ - 16.3%
ՀՅԴ - 4.4%
ՕԵԿ - 2.3%
ԺԿ - 1.8%
ՀԱՍԿ- 0%
Դժավարանում եմ պատասխանել (դեռ չեմ որոշել կամ գաղտնիք է) - 19.3%

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դժավարանում եմ պատասխանել (դեռ չեմ որոշել կամ գաղտնիք է) - 19.3%


Սրանց կեսին գրի ՀԱԿ, կեսին էլ «ով վերջին պահին փողը տա»:

----------

Chuk (22.05.2009), Արշակ (22.05.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՕԵԿ - 2.3%


Սրանց ձայներն էլ մի յոթ անգամ ավել են գրել:

----------

ministr (22.05.2009), murmushka (22.05.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

> *Ընտրությունները կարո՞ղ են հետաձգվել*
> 
> Հնարավոր է, որ Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունները անորոշ ժամանակով հետաձգվեն: Այս կարծիքին է, Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի առաջնորդ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: Իսկ պատճառն, ըստ նրա, կարող է լինել այն կրիմինալ իրավիճակը, որ այսօր փորձում են ստեղծվել Երեւանում` ՀՀԿ-ի եւ ԲՀԿ-ի պարբերական բնույթ կրող բախումների միջոցով:
> 
> «Նրանք այդ բախումները, ծեծկռտուքը սարքում են, իմ կարծիքով, ընտրությունները հետաձգելու համար, որովհետեւ եւ վախենում են մեր հաղթանակից, եւ վախենում են կոպիտ բռնություն գործադրելուց. ստեղծում են այդ մթնոլորտը` ծեծ ու ջարդ, հետո կարող են ասել աշխարհին էլ, միջազգային հանրությանն էլ, թե այս մթնոլորտում հնարավոր չի ընտրություններ անցկացնել, եկեք հետաձգենք, միեւնույնն է`այսքան ժամանակ խախտել ենք օրենքը: Արդեն քաղաքապետի ընտրությունները ահագին ուշացրել են, քաղաքապետին էլ նշանակել են, հիմա Սերժին ինչ է պետք. իրենց քաղաքապետին նշանակել են,պետք էր այս քաղաքապետին ընտրությամբ օծել, եթե ընտրությունները հետաձգվի էլ, այդ քաղաքապետը մնալու է` մտածելով, որ ոչինչ, այսպես մի կես տարի էլ, մի տարի էլ քարշ տան, հետո Աստված մեծ է` մի դուռ կբացի»:
> 
> Իշխանությունների կողմից մշակված հնարավոր այս սցենարն այսօր Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ներկայացրեց Կենտրոնի ընտրողներին` Վարդան Մամիկոնյանի արձանի մոտ հրավիրված հանդիպման ժամանակ: Հանդիպումը բավականին մարդաշատ էր, իսկ Կոնգրեսի ավագանու թեկնածու Արամ Մանուկյանը, հիշեցնելով, որ Կենտրոնում ավանդաբար ապրել է ամենազարգացած, կարդացած եւ ինտելեկտուալ ընտրազանգվածը, ուղղակի կոչ արեց մայիսի 31-ին ընտրել թեկնածուներից ամենաինտելեկտուալին` Տեր-Պետրոսյանին, նաեւ նկատեց. «Նրանք ամբողջ թիմով այնքան գիրք կարդացած չկան, որքան գիրք գրել է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը»:
> 
> «Հանրապետություն» կուսակցության նախագահ Արամ Սարգսյանն էլ ընտրողներին տեղեկացրեց, որ իրականում կա երկու թեկնածու` ընդդիմության եւ իշխանության: Իսկ այն, որ իշխանական երկու թեւերը երբեմն իրար բախվում են, դա ոչինչ չի նշանակում. «Նրանց չեն ձերբակալում, չեն տանում բաժիններ, որովհետեւ նրանք նույն ծառի նույն պտուղներն են»: Արամ Սարգսյանն իր խոսքում նկատեց, թե հնարավոր է համաշխարային մարտահրավերներին դիմակայել մի դեպքում` երբ միասնական է հայրենիքը, Արցախը, սփյուռքը: Իսկ դրան հնարավոր է հասնել այն դեպքում, երբ իշխանությունը բաց թողնի քաղբանտարկյալներին եւ անցկացնի ազատ, արդար ընտրություններ, այդ դեպքում ընդդիմությունը կգնա երկխոսության իշխանության հետ եւ ազգը կլինի միասնական:
> ...


*Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+*

----------

Kuk (22.05.2009), Ձայնալար (23.05.2009)

----------


## voter

> Ողնուղեղը նույնիսկ շարժելու դեպքում,  նույնիսկ ողնուղեղով հետևության կարելի ա գալ. «բա եկող ամիս ի՞նչ եմ անելու»: Սրանց մոտ էդ էլ ա անջատած: Էնքան թույլ կենտրոնական նյարդային համակարգ ունեն, որ մի ամիս էնկողմ չեն տենում:


Դա միտք է, պետք է հասցնել այդ մարդկանց, որ ձայնը տալիս են 5 տարի ընտրվում են ու գոնէ 5 տարվա կտրվածքով պիտի ծախեն ասել է գոնէ 12 ամիս 5 տարի ծախսերը հոգալու համար առնվազն ամսական 10 000 ուզեն։

Ապահովության համար 600 000 նաղդ պիտի ուզեն...

----------

Mephistopheles (23.05.2009)

----------


## dvgray

> Դա միտք է, պետք է հասցնել այդ մարդկանց, որ ձայնը տալիս են 5 տարի ընտրվում են ու գոնէ 5 տարվա կտրվածքով պիտի ծախեն ասել է գոնէ 12 ամիս 5 տարի ծախսերը հոգալու համար առնվազն ամսական 10 000 ուզեն։
> 
> Ապահովության համար 600 000 նաղդ պիտի ուզեն...


կարելի է ebay - ում աուկցիոնով ծախել: 
…
վաբշե-տը լավ իդեա է ծնվել մոտս: Երևանում խանութ բացել ու լրջով զբաղվել ձայների առք ու վաճառքով:

----------


## Elmo

> կարելի է ebay - ում աուկցիոնով ծախել: 
> …
> վաբշե-տը լավ իդեա է ծնվել մոտս: Երևանում խանութ բացել ու լրջով զբաղվել ձայների առք ու վաճառքով:


Ես ավելի լավ իդեա ունեմ: SMS -ով քվեարկությունը կազմակերպել: Ուղարկում ես SMS տվյալ թեկնածուի օգտին ու 10 000 դրամ գումար(գումարը որոշում ա տվյալ թեկնածուն) ա լիցքավորվում հեռախոսիդ մեջ՝ ընտրակաշառքի տեսքով: Բայց դա արդեն քաղաքական հումոր թեման ա:

----------

Լեո (23.05.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> վաբշե-տը լավ իդեա է ծնվել մոտս: Երևանում խանութ բացել ու լրջով զբաղվել ձայների առք ու վաճառքով:


Լոմբարդ, խանութ չէ: Ու զալոգ ես թողնում սեփական անձը: Վերցնում ես փողը, գնում ես ձայնդ տալիս ես համապատասխան թեկնածուին: Նրա չընտրվելու դեպքում, զալոգին վաճառում են ստրկության:

----------

Հայկօ (23.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Լոմբարդ, խանութ չէ: *Ու զալոգ ես թողնում սեփական անձը:* Վերցնում ես փողը, գնում ես ձայնդ տալիս ես համապատասխան թեկնածուին: Նրա չընտրվելու դեպքում, զալոգին վաճառում են ստրկության:


Ապեր անձնագիրը վերցնում են, երբ ընտրակաշառք են տալիս: Նենց որ էդ մեթոդը արդեն կիրառվում ա: 
Բա Ծառուկյանը որ ասում ա «Ով ինչ կտա, համաձայնվեք, բայց ընտրությունը կատարեք Ձեր խղճի թելադրանքով»: Հո լուրջ չի՞ ասում: Կատակ ա անում, ինքն էլ գիտի, որ անձնագիրը ձեռից վերցնում են:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Աճուրդը ամենալավ վարյանտն ա… ամեն մեկը թող իրա կանալով իր նախնական գինը թող ասի, հետո թող կամաց կամաց "իջնի" կամ բարձրանա, կամ վախացնի… մի խոսքով ով ինչ օմակ ու հունար ունի թող դնի… ժողովուրդն էլ թող զանգի ու ձենը տա…

----------


## Elmo

Երեկ մեր դուռը թակեցին: Բացում եմ , մի սիրուն, հրաշք աղջիկ և բոյով, սիմպատիչնի տղա(Դորիան, ականջդ կանչի): Քանի որ դուռը ես բացեցի, աղջիկը մի քայլ առաջ արեց (ենթադրում եմ, որ աղջիկ բացելուց, տղան առաջ կգար) բուկլետը մեկնեց ինձ ու սկսեց արագ արագ տեքստը արտասանել: Հենց իմացա եհովայի վկա են, բայց տեքստը հետևյալն էր. «Բարև ձեզ, մենք դաշնակցություն կուսակցությունից ենք, և ուրախությամբ ձեզ ենք ներկայացնում մեր նախընտրական ծրագիրը»: Հրաշքի ձեռքը օդում չթողնելու համար, վերցրեցի բուկլետը, ուզում էի դուռը ծածկել, մեկ էլ հնչեց հարց: «իսկ ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում դաշնակցությանը»: Մտքումս 800 000 տարբերակ անցավ, բայց ասեցի
- ես հանրապետական եմ
աղջիկը միանգամից ասեց «եղավ, եղավ», տղան գլխով արեց, ու նենց փախան, ոնց որ ասեի «ես երիտ թուրք եմ»:  :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (24.05.2009), Enigmatic (24.05.2009), Kuk (24.05.2009), Rammer (24.05.2009), Հայկօ (24.05.2009), Տրիբուն (25.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Երեկ մեր դուռը թակեցին: Բացում եմ , մի սիրուն, հրաշք աղջիկ և բոյով, սիմպատիչնի տղա(Դորիան, ականջդ կանչի): Քանի որ դուռը ես բացեցի, աղջիկը մի քայլ առաջ արեց (ենթադրում եմ, որ աղջիկ բացելուց, տղան առաջ կգար) բուկլետը մեկնեց ինձ ու սկսեց արագ արագ տեքստը արտասանել: Հենց իմացա եհովայի վկա են, բայց տեքստը հետևյալն էր. «Բարև ձեզ, մենք դաշնակցություն կուսակցությունից ենք, և ուրախությամբ ձեզ ենք ներկայացնում մեր նախընտրական ծրագիրը»: Հրաշքի ձեռքը օդում չթողնելու համար, վերցրեցի բուկլետը, ուզում էի դուռը ծածկել, մեկ էլ հնչեց հարց: «իսկ ինչպե՞ս եք վերաբերվում դաշնակցությանը»: Մտքումս 800 000 տարբերակ անցավ, բայց ասեցի
> - ես հանրապետական եմ
> աղջիկը միանգամից ասեց «եղավ, եղավ», տղան գլխով արեց, ու նենց փախան, ոնց որ ասեի «ես երիտ թուրք եմ»:


Էլմօ ջան մտածել են բռնելու ես ծեծես...
Երեկ էլ մեր դուռը թակեցին: Բացեմ մեր հարևանը...Ես մի բառ չասեցի, առանց բարև բարլուսի սկսեց...
-Հարևան ջան կներես էլի, գործ եմ անում, ինչ անեմ ցավդ տանեմ: Չանեմ գործից կհանեն...Դե գիտես տանը մենակ ես եմ աշխատում: Տվել են ասել են գնա բաժանի, որ չմտնեմ ամեն տուն, հանկարծ ականջները ընգնի լավ չի լինի իմ համար...Դե ինչ անեմ...
Սկզբից մտածեցի փող ա ուզում: Ասում եմ.
-Ներս եկեք, ինչ ա եղել...
Հետո տեսնեմ ՀՀԿ-ի  ծրագրին է ձեռքը: 
- Չէ չէ դու սա վերցրու խնդրում եմ ու ես գնամ...
Ընենց մի հատ դեմք էր ընդունել, ոնց էր ես էի ՀՀԿ -ից...Ասեցի լավ տուր...մեղկս եկավ էտ պահին:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմօ ջան մտածել են բռնելու ես ծեծես...


էդ աղջկան ծեծել կլինե՞ր բա  :Love: 
Նենց լավն էր, նենց դաս իս ֆանտաստիշ էր:
Բայց դե մեթոդներ ունեն էլի մարդիկ, բուկլետը հո տվեցին: Մի քանի տեղ ջահել տղա կլին, կվերցնի, մի քանի տեղ ջահել աղջիկ կլինի, տղուն չի մերժի կվերցնի: Ընդհանուր առմամբ լավ քարոզարշավի ձև ա:
հ.գ. մենակ խնդրում եմ թեման չպայթացնեք, չեմ սադրում:

----------


## Ariadna

Ուխ, վերջապես մեր մոտ էլ եկան  :LOL:  Բարգավաճից էին, տեղեկացրեցին, որ ամսի 28-ին պարոն Ծառուկյանը հանդիպելու է մեր բնակիչների հետ, ու "ինչ հարց, պրոբլեմ ունեք, սաղ կասեք, ինքը լրիվ կլուծի, էլի"  :LOL:  Ասեցի՝ շատ լավ: Ասում ա իսկ դուք ում ե՞ք նախընտրում, ասում եմ՝ ոչ բարգավաճին, ասում ա՝ հա բայց ու՞մ  :Think:  Ասում եմ ՀԱԿ-ին, ասում ա "էդ ո՞րն ա": Բացատրեցի, մոտը նշում կատարեց, շնորհակալություն հայտնեց ու գնաց:  Դուրս եկավ հրաշալի անձնավորություն  :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (24.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Իսկ մեր տուն օեկից են եկել, լարել եմ, բուկլետն էլ դեմը ճղել եմ, մեկա իմն էր արդեն, տվել էին ինձ :Jpit:  ՀԱԿ-ից էլ են բերել :Victory:

----------

Երվանդ (24.05.2009), Հայկօ (24.05.2009)

----------


## Zangezur

Մասիվը մի քիչ պասիվա էտ առումներով :Tongue:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Էլմօ ջան մտածել են բռնելու ես ծեծես...
> Երեկ էլ մեր դուռը թակեցին: Բացեմ մեր հարևանը...Ես մի բառ չասեցի, առանց բարև բարլուսի սկսեց...
> -Հարևան ջան կներես էլի, գործ եմ անում, ինչ անեմ ցավդ տանեմ: Չանեմ գործից կհանեն...Դե գիտես տանը մենակ ես եմ աշխատում: Տվել են ասել են գնա բաժանի, որ չմտնեմ ամեն տուն, հանկարծ ականջները ընգնի լավ չի լինի իմ համար...Դե ինչ անեմ...
> Սկզբից մտածեցի փող ա ուզում: Ասում եմ.
> -Ներս եկեք, ինչ ա եղել...
> Հետո տեսնեմ ՀՀԿ-ի  ծրագրին է ձեռքը: 
> - Չէ չէ դու սա վերցրու խնդրում եմ ու ես գնամ...
> Ընենց մի հատ դեմք էր ընդունել, ոնց էր ես էի ՀՀԿ -ից...Ասեցի լավ տուր...մեղկս եկավ էտ պահին:


Հարցնեիր՝ ում ա ընտրելու: Կամ ում քանիսով ա ծախվելու:

----------


## Վիշապ

> …
> Ընենց մի հատ դեմք էր ընդունել, ոնց էր ես էի ՀՀԿ -ից...Ասեցի լավ տուր...մեղկս եկավ էտ պահին:


Եվ իզուր մեղքդ եկավ։ Քանզի այս իշխանությունները զենքը հենց այդ «խեղճերն» են։ Այդ «թշվառներն» են, որ սոված մնալու վախից ծախում են իրենց համոզմուքները, խիղճը, արժանապատվությունը ու թուլամորթությունը վիրուսի պես տարածում երկրով մեկ։ Հիմա կասեք բա երեխաներին սոված թողնի՞, բա տուն, կնիկ, ֆլան–ֆստան… Ուրեմն եթե նման բան կասեք, ապա դա նշանակում է հավատ չկա հաղթանակի նկատմամբ։ Նշանակում է ամեն դեպքում տրամադրված եք պատրվելու, այսինքն եթե այդ թշվառները ստրուկի պես չկատարեն իշխանություններ պատվերները, ապա մեկ է Չոռնին հաղթելու է, իսկ թշվառները սոված են մնալու։ Հավատ չի մնացել։ Հոգնած ժողովուրդ ենք։

----------


## Rammer

> Եվ իզուր մեղքդ եկավ։ Քանզի այս իշխանությունները զենքը հենց այդ «խեղճերն» են։ Այդ «թշվառներն» են, որ սոված մնալու վախից ծախում են իրենց համոզմուքները, խիղճը, արժանապատվությունը ու թուլամորթությունը վիրուսի պես տարածում երկրով մեկ։ Հիմա կասեք բա երեխաներին սոված թողնի՞, բա տուն, կնիկ, ֆլան–ֆստան… Ուրեմն եթե նման բան կասեք, ապա դա նշանակում է հավատ չկա հաղթանակի նկատմամբ։ Նշանակում է ամեն դեպքում տրամադրված եք պատրվելու, այսինքն եթե այդ թշվառները ստրուկի պես չկատարեն իշխանություններ պատվերները, ապա մեկ է Չոռնին հաղթելու է, իսկ թշվառները սոված են մնալու։ Հավատ չի մնացել։ Հոգնած ժողովուրդ ենք։


Մի անգամից պատկերացրեցի Սերժի պլակատը` ուռած աչքերով ու տակը "Իմ զենքը թշվառներն են..."
Չէ ընդամենը խղճացի, հետո էլի ջղայնացա....Երբեմն խղճացել եմ, բայց երբեք ու երբեք չեմ արդարացրել: Նույնսիկ բացատրել եմ ու փորձել հասկացնել հետևանքների ծանրությունը...որոշները չեն հասկանում, որոշները հասկանում են բայց թքած ունեն...
Չոռնին ընտրվելու ա, բայց չի հաղթելու....

----------


## Enigmatic

էսօր մի ավագանու թեկնածուի համար օրինաց Երկիր կուսակցությունից,եկել էին ու պատի ժամ բան տենց բաներ էին բաժանում,որ իրան ընտրեն մարդիկ :Jpit:  ինքը  7րդ համարն էր, մտածեցի մեր Չուկը հետ ա մնում տենց բաներից :Think:  :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

> էսօր մի ավագանու թեկնածուի համար օրինաց Երկիր կուսակցությունից,եկել էին ու պատի ժամ բան տենց բաներ էին բաժանում,որ իրան ընտրեն մարդիկ ինքը  7րդ համարն էր, մտածեցի մեր Չուկը հետ ա մնում տենց բաներից


Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը ու նրա ավագանու ցանկում անդամագրված յուրաքանչյուր անձ ի տարբերություն ցանկացած հորինած երկրի գործելու ու գործում է օրինական դաշտում:

----------


## Աբելյան

Մի շաբաթից էլ քիչ մնաց, իսկ մեր տուն բացի ՀԱԿ-ից ոչ մեկ չի եկել:

----------


## քաղաքացի

Մեր տան դուռը ոչ մեկի առաջ չի բացվել:

Դե երևի նրանից ա, որ գիշերվա ժամը 12-ից մինչև առավոտվա 9-ն ա տանը մարդ լինում  :Blush: 

Հաղթելո՛ւ ենք…

----------

Kuk (25.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Կներեք, մի քիչ երկար եմ պատմելու:

Երեք օր առաջ մեր դուռն էլ թակեցին: Բացեցի և օ՜, հրաշք... :Shok:  Երեք ջահել ու գեղեցիկ ծիտիկներ (առանց հեգնանքի եմ ասում, սիրուն էին :Love:  ): Մեջներից Անջելինա Ջոլիի շուրթերովը հնայիչ ժպտաց.
_-Բարև Ջեզ:_
_-Բա-ա-արև,_- մի կերպ կմկմացի՝ արդեն մտքումս սպասվելիք հաճույքի վայելքից հալվելով :Blush: . կարծեցի տղերքը ինձ նվեր են ուղարկել տուն  :Jpit:  (տանը մենակ էի):
_-Մասնակցելու՞ եք ընտրությանը,_- նորից խոսեց Անջելինա Ջոլիի շուրթերովը:
Կարծես սառը ջուրը լցրին գլխիս: Միանգամից անմոռանալի վայելքի սպասումներս հօդս ցնդեցին: Եվ չնայած չեմ մասնակցելու ընտրությանը (գրանցումս Երևանի չէ), որպեսզի մի քիչ խոսակցությունը ձգեմ, պատասխանեցի՝ այո:
_-Իսկ դուք ի՞նչ կազմակերպությունից եք,_- հարցրի:
_-Հանրապետականից ենք,_- արտասանեց կողքի շիկահերը, կարծես ներկայանալու պարտավորությունը հենց նրա վրա էր դրված: Հետաքրքիրն այն էր, որ երեքն էլ միաժամանակ  մի թեթև կարմրեցին, կարծես ամոթալի բան էին ասել (էլ ի՞նչ կարծես):
_-Եթե գաղտնիք չէ, ում եք ընտրելու,_- խունջիկ-մունջիկ գալով ու սեքսոտ ձայնով հարցրեց Անջելինա Ջոլին, չէ վայ, Ջոլիի շուրթերովը (երևի հատուկ ձայնին սեքսուալություն հաղորդեց, որ չմերժեմ իրեն :LOL:  ):
_-Իհարկե Հանրապետականին,_- ասեցի ես՝ մտքումս ասելով. «Թու քո նամուսին (իմ էլի)»:
_-Վա՜խ,_- դուրս թռավ երրորդի բերանից  :LOL:  Չդիմացավ: Երևի երկար էին ման եկել ու էդպիսի պատասխան դեռ չէին լսել:
_-Իսկ քանի՞ ընտրող կա տանը:_
_-Շատ ենք: Մեր տանը 4 ընտանիք է ապրում_ (սուտ):
_-Կարո՞ղ ենք անուն-ազգանունները ու անձնագրի տվյալները գրել:_
_-Իհարկե, խնդրեմ: Բայց միայն կարող եմ անուն-ազգանունները ասել: Հիմա տանը մենակ եմ, անձնագրերը մոտս չեն:_
_-Լավ, ոչինչ, գոնե մենակ անուն-ազգանունները ասե՛ք:_
Ու սկսեցի թվարկել անիմաստ անուն-ազգանուններ.
_-Դավթյան Սիրուն, Մանասյան Բարսեղ, Էլոյան Վեսմիր...._
Ջոլին ուրախ-ուրախ ու հափշտակված գրում էր: Որ ցուցակը շատ երկարեց (արդեն մոտ 10 անուն ասել էի արդեն), ի զարմանս ինձ՝ կողքի շիկահերը շարժեց ուղեղը.
_-Բա ինչի՞ են բոլոր ազգանունները տարբեր:_
Դրա մասին չէի մտածել, բայց պահի տակ հորինեցի.
_-Դե բարեկամներ չենք, վարձով ենք մնում,_- մտածելով կհավատան կհավատան, չեն հավատա կասեմ՝ կատակ էր:
-Հաաա,- իբր թե արդեն հասկացավ շիկահերը:
«Չէ՛, նորմալ ա, ուղեղը թերզարգացած ա»,- շիկարհերի բնական դիագնոզը մտքումս դրեցի:
-Վե՞րջ,- Ջոլին էր:
-Չէ՛, էլի կան, բայց մոռացել եմ անձնագրով անուն-ազգանունները ոնց են: Եթե կարո՞ղ ես, բջջայինիդ համարը թող, կզանգեմ կասեմ:
-Կարող եմ շտաբի համարը թողնել:
-Չէ՛, շնորհակոլություն: Ցտեսություն:  :Bye: 
-Ցտեսություն,- միաբերան:

Հ.Գ. Էդպես էլ չհասկացա, թե անուն-ազգանուն գրելով ինչի են հասնում  :Dntknw:

----------

Hripsimee (10.01.2010), Tig (25.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Էդքան իզուր ես խոսել փաստորեն?  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Էդքան իզուր ես խոսել փաստորեն?


Էնքան էլ իզուր չէր: Շիկահերի «տուպոյ» ու ոչինչ չասող դեմքի արտահայտությունը դզում էր  :Jpit:  
Ինչքան դեբիլ պիտի լինի մարդ, որ հավատա, թե նույն տան մեջ կարող են ապրել 15 տարբեր ազգանուններով մարդիկ:

Մենակ փոշմանել եմ, որ վերջում չասեցի՝ ՀԱԿ-ին եմ ընտրելու: Տեսնես դրանից հետո շիկահերը կհասկանա՞ր, որ «կայֆավատ» եմ լինում  :Think:

----------


## Norton

*«Քաղբանտարկյալների ազատումը շաբաթների հարց է»*




> [/url]
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի նախընտրական հերթական հանդիպումը կայացավ Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքում' Զորավար Անդրանիկի հրապարակում:
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ին բնակիչներն ընդունեցին աղուհացով, անգամ ոչխար մորթեցին ընդդիմության առաջնորդների ոտքի տակ: Մինչ հանրահավաքը Տեր-Պետրոսյանը այցելեց այդ համայնքի բնակիչներ, քաղբանտարկյալներ' Սմբատ Այվազյանի եւ Հակոբ Հակոբյանի հարազատներին:
> 
> Այս համայնքի բնակիչ էր նաեւ մարտի 1-ի զոհերից Գոռ Քլոյանը:
> 
> «Ես այս պահին իմ որդու շիրիմի մոտ պետք է լինեի, սակայն ես իմ մեջ ուժ եմ գտել Ձեր կողքին լինելու համար, քանի որ այս գործը շատ կարեւոր է եւ արդար: Իմ որդին դատարկ ձեռքերով դուրս էր եկել բանակի առաջ եւ խնդրում էր, որ չկրակեն ժողովրդի վրա: Նրա վրա կրակեցին 9-10 մետր հեռավորությունից: Ես եկել եմ այստեղ' Ձեզ բոլորիդ խնդրելու, որ դուք քվեարկեք 10 անմեղ զոհերի արյան համար»,- հավաքվածներին դողացող ձայնով դիմեց Գոռի հայրը' Սարգիս Քլոյանը:
> 
> ...


www.a1plus.am

----------

Chuk (25.05.2009), Kuk (25.05.2009)

----------


## Norton

*«Քաղբանտարկյալների ազատումը շաբաթների հարց է»*




> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի նախընտրական հերթական հանդիպումը կայացավ Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքում' Զորավար Անդրանիկի հրապարակում:
> 
> ՀԱԿ-ին բնակիչներն ընդունեցին աղուհացով, անգամ ոչխար մորթեցին ընդդիմության առաջնորդների ոտքի տակ: Մինչ հանրահավաքը Տեր-Պետրոսյանը այցելեց այդ համայնքի բնակիչներ, քաղբանտարկյալներ' Սմբատ Այվազյանի եւ Հակոբ Հակոբյանի հարազատներին:
> 
> Այս համայնքի բնակիչ էր նաեւ մարտի 1-ի զոհերից Գոռ Քլոյանը:
> 
> «Ես այս պահին իմ որդու շիրիմի մոտ պետք է լինեի, սակայն ես իմ մեջ ուժ եմ գտել Ձեր կողքին լինելու համար, քանի որ այս գործը շատ կարեւոր է եւ արդար: Իմ որդին դատարկ ձեռքերով դուրս էր եկել բանակի առաջ եւ խնդրում էր, որ չկրակեն ժողովրդի վրա: Նրա վրա կրակեցին 9-10 մետր հեռավորությունից: Ես եկել եմ այստեղ' Ձեզ բոլորիդ խնդրելու, որ դուք քվեարկեք 10 անմեղ զոհերի արյան համար»,- հավաքվածներին դողացող ձայնով դիմեց Գոռի հայրը' Սարգիս Քլոյանը:
> 
> Հանդիպմանը ելույթ ունեցավ բռնցքամարտի Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն Սամսոն Խաչատրյանը.«Ո՞նց կարելի է ազգի վրա կրակել, դա արդարացում չունի աշխարհի ոչ մի տեղում: Ով կեղծիք ունի, նա ազգի դավաճան է: Ես այս երկրում ոչինչ չունեմ' 4 եղբոր գերեզման: Եկեք վերջ տանք կեղծիքներին, թույլ տանք գոնե մի անգամ արդար ընտրություն լինի' հանուն մեր երեխանների»:
> ...


www.a1plus.am

----------

Mephistopheles (25.05.2009), Nareco (26.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

Մալաթիա-Սեբատիայում չի որ Ժառանգության վստահված անձին առան ու բոլոր տեղերն իրենցով են արել? Հեսա կպարզվի, որ Երևանի կեսը Բանգլադեշումա գրանցված:

----------


## voter

Աչքիս կամաց կամաց իդեան հղկվում ա – փաստորեն կարելի է առաջարկել ընտակաշառքը բջջային հեռախոսի տեսքով տալ։

Հեռախոսը պիտի կամերայով լինի, որ ընտրախցիկում խաչը դնելուց հետո նկարում էս ու նկարը ուղարկում ես ММSով հատուկ համարի ու ստանում ես բջջայինի լիցքավորում, որոշակի գումար կամ նվեր, օրինակ Տելեվիզոր եթե կարապետիչի համար ես խաչ դրել ու նրա հատուկ համարին SMS ուղարկել։

Ըստեղ արդեն մնում է բջջայինի հատուկ համարները ամեն մի կուսակցություն ասի ինչքանա լիցքավորելու մարդիկ էլ կորոշեն, որը լավ գին է տալիս դրա դիմաց խաչ դնեն ու համապատասխան համարի ուղարկեն։

Որոշ մարդիկ կարող բավարարվեն նույնիսկ հեռախոսն, որպես կաշառք ստանալով ու ասենք նկարած քվեաթերթիկը հատուկ համարի ուղարկելուց հետո բջջային հեռախոսդ ռազբլակիրովկայի կոդը ստանում է ու կարաս օգտագործես...

ՏԵԽՆԱԼՈԳԻԱ.... :Cool:

----------


## Elmo

> Աչքիս կամաց կամաց իդեան հղկվում ա – փաստորեն կարելի է առաջարկել ընտակաշառքը բջջային հեռախոսի տեսքով տալ։


ես ավելի պարզ բան առաջարկել եմ:

----------


## voter

Էլմո, հենց քո գրածն նկատի ունեի, որ իդեան կամաց կամաց հղկվում է։

Գինը որոշակիացվում, ես ուղղակի փորձեցի զարգացնել միտքդ, գին էլ բարձրացնել, որ մարդկանց բացի փողից Ֆոտոհեռախոսներ բաժանեն քվեաթերթիկը նկարելու անհրաժեշտության պատրվակով....;o)

Մի հատ անհարմարություն կա, ընտրություններից հետո թարմ ֆոտոհեռախոս ունեցողները կամաչեն բաց դրանցից օգտվել – կզզռա որտեղից ա ;o)

----------


## murmushka

> «Ընտրեք ոչ թե գայլերին, այլ չոբանի շներին»
> 14:57 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> «Ինչո՞ւ եմ ուզում դառնալ Երեւանի քաղաքապետ, որովհետեւ ուրիշ քաղաքի քաղաքապետ այսօր չեմ ուզում լինել»,-«Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց Ժողովրդական կուսակցության նախագահ, քաղաքապետի թեկնածու Տիգրան Կարապետյանը: Նա գտնում է, որ այդ իրավունքն ունի. «Ծնվել եմ Երեւանում, երեւանաբնակ եմ, եւ շատ եմ սիրում Երեւանը»:
> 
> Կարապետյանի կարծիքով` «քաղաքապետը պետք է լինի ազնիվ, կամեցող, մաքուր ձեռքերով, ժողովրդի հետ պետք է վարի ժողովրդական քաղաքականություն, ոչ թե ժողովրդավարական, ինչն ընդհանրապես գոյություն չունի»:
> 
> Տիգրան Կարապետյանը կիսում է ընդդիմության տեսակետները եւ բոլոր ուժերից առավել համակրում է ընդդիմությանը, «քանի որ բարոյական առումով ընդդիմությունն ավելի բարոյական է»:
> 
> ...


 http://a1plus.am/am/politics/2009/05...ran-karapetyan

----------


## Հայկօ

Էրեբունիում ՀԱԿ-ի հանդիպումը ընտրողների հետ էսօր որտե՞ղ ա ու քանիսի՞ն:

----------


## Chuk

> Էրեբունիում ՀԱԿ-ի հանդիպումը ընտրողների հետ էսօր որտե՞ղ ա ու քանիսի՞ն:


18:30-ին, Ազատամարտիկների պուրակում, Շուկայի հետևն ա ընկնում:

----------

Հայկօ (26.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*ԻՆՉ Է ԼԻՆԵԼՈՒ ՀՈՒՆԻՍԻ 1-ԻՆ: ՊԵՏՔ Է ԻՇԽԱՆԱՓՈԽՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*


Արդյոք Հայաստանի սոցիալական սրացումը կարող է ազդեցություն ունենալ քաղաքապետի ընտրությունից հետո ընկած ժամանակահատվածի զարգացումների վրա: Մայիսի 26-ին Մամուլի ազգային ակումբում լրագրողներն այդ հարցն են ուղղել նախկին վարչապետ, Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի անդամ Հրանտ Բագրատյանին: Նա ասել է, թե իսկապես հարց է այն, թե ինչ է լինելու հունիսի 1-ին: “Որովհետեւ մենք գիտենք, թե ինչ է լինելու մայիսի 31-ին”, հայտարարել է Հրանտ Բագրատյանը: Նա համաձայնել է լրագրողների այն դիտարկմանը, թե առաջանում են բյուջետային աշխատավարձի վճարումների դժվարություններ, եւ ընտրությունից հետո վճարումները կարող են հետաձգվել:

“Գիտեք, ես չեմ կարող ասել, թե ինչքանով է դա ճիշտ, բայց մեզ մոտ, Հայոց Ազգային կոնգրես գալիս են մարդիկ, որոնք ասում են, որ ստորագրել են, որ աշխատավարձ են ստացել, բայց իրականում չեն ստացել: Դուք գիտեք, որ հիմա բոլոր աղբյուրները կտրում են, նույնիսկ տվյալները ֆոնդային բորսայում, եւ այլն, ինչքան է իրականացվել, բոլոր աղբյուրները կտրում են”, ասում է Հրանտ Բագրատյանը, նշելով, թե իրավիճակի մասին ինֆորմացիայի առումով Հայաստանում ամեն ինչ շատ ավելի փակ է, քան 30-ականներին: Իսկ սոցիալական վիճակը, ըստ Հրանտ Բագրատյանի, բավական լարված է, եւ ճգնաժամն էլ ավելի կխորանա: Հրանտ Բագրատյանն ասում է, որ կան բյուջետային խնդիրներ, խնդիրներ են առաջանում բանկային համակարգում:

“Իրանք հավաքվել են, իրենց հեռուստատեսությամբ, իրենց մինիստրներով, իրենց պատգամավորներով, փակում, են, փորձում են ամեն կերպ փակել, ներկայացնել, որ սա է կյանքը, սա է Հայաստանը”, ասում է Հրանտ Բագրատյանը: Նա ասում է, որ այժմ էլ դոլարի փոխարժեքը լողացող չէ եւ ԿԲ-ն կրկին շարունակում է ինտերվենցիաներ դոլարային, բայց ավելի փոքր ծավալով: Հրանտ Բագրատյանը նշում է, թե վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանն օրինակ ասում է, որ ռուսական կես միլիարդ վարկի 30 միլիոնը տալու են փոքր ու միջին բիզնեսին: “Իսկ ինչու ոչինչ չի ասվում մնացյալ 470 միլիոնի մասին”, հարցնում է Բագրատյանը: Նա նաեւ ասում է, որ կառավարությունը պետք է անցնի պրոգրեսիվ հարկման համակարգի:

“Ինտելեկտ չկա, պրոֆեսիոնալ մոտեցումներ չկան: Հայաստանում ընդհանրապես կան մի հինգ, տաս տնտեսագետ, առաջնակարգ, որոնք այսօր չկան այս պրոցեսներում: Ես տեսնում եմ, իրենց մեջ էլ առաջ է գնում ոչ լավագույնը, ոչ նա, որն այդ պրոցեսը կարող է տանել”, ասում է Հրանտ Բագրատյանը: Նրա խոսքով, լուծումները կարող են լինել քաղաքական, պետք է իշխանափոխություն:

lragir.am

----------


## Kuk

Էսօր հանրապետականները ինչ որ պուրակի բացում էին անում, աշխատանքային ժամի, ու դրան մասնակցում էր գործող քաղաքապետը. սա նշանակում ա, որ գործող քաղաքապետը, նույն ինքը քաղաքապետի թեկնածուն քարոզարշավ է անում աշխատանքային ժամերի՝ օգտագրծելով իր պաշտոնական հնարավորությունները: Հնչել են հանրապետականների ընտրական լոզունգները: Բժշկականից էլ ուսանողներին խալաթներով բերել էին ըտեղ, որտև իրանց համար տոն ա՝ մեկուկես տարի հետո լրանում ա իրանց ինստիտուտի 90-ամյակը: Ուղղակի ուսանողներն ինքնաբուխ կերպով որոշել են մեկուկես տարի շուտ գալ ու նշել իրենց ինստիտուտի տարեդարձը:

----------

Ariadna (27.05.2009), Mephistopheles (26.05.2009), Ձայնալար (27.05.2009)

----------


## Norton

*ՀԱԿ նախընտրական հանդիպումը Էրեբունիում:
*




> Այսօր  ՀԱԿ-ի հանդիպումը  Էրեբունի համայնքում էր:
> 
> Մինչ ՀԱԿ-ի առաջնորդների ժամանումը,  Էրեբունի համայնքի շուկայի հարակից տարածքն արդեն բազմամարդ էր:
> 
> «Երջանիկ մանկություն, որի մասին ես միշտ հաճույքով եմ հիշում: Իմ հայրական տունն այստեղ է»,- ասաց Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:
> 
> Ի դեպ, Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններին մասնակցելու եւ հատուկ այս հանդիպմանը ներկա լինելու համար Մոսկվայից ժամանել էր օպերային երգչուհի Արաքս Դավթյանը:
> 
> «Մենք ձեզ խոստանում ենք, որ մայիսի 31-ին վավերացնելու ենք մեր հաղթանակը»,- ընդդիմության անունից հավաքվածներին խոստացավ Արարատ Զուրաբյանը:
> ...


www.a1plus.am

----------

Ariadna (27.05.2009), Chuk (27.05.2009), Kuk (26.05.2009), Mephistopheles (27.05.2009), murmushka (26.05.2009), Nadine (27.05.2009), Nareco (27.05.2009), Ձայնալար (27.05.2009)

----------


## Norton

*ՕԵԿ–ը «նախընտրական» ժամացույցներ է բաժանում*




> Այսօր Աջափնյակ համայնքի «Օրինաց երկիր» կուսակցության շտաբների անդամները պատի ժամացույցներ են բաժանել բնակիչներին՝ որակելով դա որպես նվեր իրենց կուսակցության կողմից։
> 
> Բացի այդ, շտաբներից մեկից հավաստիացրեցին, որ ժամացույցներն իրենք տալիս են միայն իրենց կուսակցության անդամներին, սակայն դրանք հնարավոր էր տեսնել այն բնակիչների ձեռքին, որոնք ՕԵԿ–ի անդամներ չեն հանդիսանում։
> 
> Այսպիսով, յուրաքանչյուրը կարող է ինքն իր համար հետևություններ անել, թե ինչ է նշանակում ՕԵԿ–ի «ժամացուցաբաժանը»։


www.tert.am

----------


## Chuk

> Ընդհատակում գտնվող ԱԺ պատգամավոր Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը հայտարարել է, որ իր «երեխաների ապագան վստահում է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանին եւ այն թիմին, որի անդամ է նաեւ ինքը»:
> 
> Նա էլեկտրոնային նամակով երեւանցիներին կոչ է արել մայիսի 31-ին ձայնը տալ Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսին:
> 
> «Գալիք ընտրություններում Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսին ձայն տալը այդ տոկունության եւ վճռականության եւս մի դրսեւորում է լինելու»,-նշել է Խաչատուր Սուքիասյանը: Չնայած պատգամավորը, որը ընդհատակում է մարտի 1-ի հայտնի դեպքերից հետո, նկատել է.
> «Անցած ավելի քան մեկ տարին ցույց տվեց, որ այս կամ այն թեկնածուին, այս կամ այն քաղաքական ուժին քվե տալու կոչով դիմելը մեծ հաշվով արդեն անիմաստ է: Հայաստանի քաղաքացին ընդհանրապես, եւ երեւանցին մասնավորապես, արդեն կատարել է իր ընտրությունը. նա ընտրել է ժողովրդավարությունը, ազատությունը, քաղաքակրթությունը: Քաղաքացին արդեն ցույց է տվել, որ տոկուն է եւ վճռական »:


Աղբյուր՝ Ա1+

----------

Kuk (28.05.2009), Nadine (27.05.2009), Nareco (27.05.2009), Norton (27.05.2009)

----------


## Norton

*ՀԱԿ նախընտրական հանդիպումը Նոր-Նորքում*




> ՀԱԿ-ի անդամներն ու համակիրները պատրաստվում են խմբերով ընտրությունների ընթացքին հետեւել:
> 
> Այս մասին Նոր-Նորքում հանդիպման ընթացքում հայտարարեց Շուշիի առանձնակի գումարտակի նախկին հրամանատար Ժիրայր Սեֆիլյանը: ՀԱԿ-ի անդամներից Արամ Մանուկյանը Գայի արձանի մոտ հավաքված բազմությանը վստահեցրեց, որ այսօր մեր ժողովուրդը ընդամենը մեկ քայլ պետք է կատարի Երեւանի տերը լինելու համար` մայիսի 31-ին հասնի ընտրական տեղամաս եւ «ոչ» ասի այս իշխանություններին:
> 
> Թեեւ հանդիպման ընթացքում հորդարատ անձրեւ սկսվեց, սակայն հավաքվածներից որեւէ մեկը չհեռացավ եւ մինչեւ վերջ լսեցին ՀԱԿ-ի առաջնորդներին:
> 
> «Ընտրելով ՀԱԿ-ին` դուք «ոչ» եք ասում կեղծիքին եւ բռնություններին: Միասին մենք հաղթելու ենք թե Երեւանում, թե ամբողջ երկրում»,- ներկաներին դիմեց Ստեփան Դեմիրճյանը:
> 
> Անձրեւի պատճառով փերձեց հնարավորինս կարճ խոսել նաեւ ՀԱԿ-ի առաջնորդ Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը. «Դուք տեղյակ չէք, որ տարել եք արդեն 2 նշանակալից հաղթանակ: Ինձ համար ոչ մի տարբերություն չկա 1998թ-ի եւ ներկայիս իշխանությունների միջեւ` նույն ավազակապետությունն է, նույն թալանչիները, նույն բարբարոսները»:
> ...


www.a1plus.am

----------

Chuk (27.05.2009), Kuk (28.05.2009), murmushka (27.05.2009), Rammer (27.05.2009), Աբելյան (27.05.2009), Հայկօ (27.05.2009), Տրիբուն (28.05.2009)

----------


## yerekoyan yerevan

Հարգելի Ֆորումցիներ, Դդուք կարող եք ձեր հարցերն ուղղել Գագիկ Բեգլարյանին kap@hhk.am հասցեով :Hands Up:

----------


## Rammer

> Հարգելի Ֆորումցիներ, Դդուք կարող եք ձեր հարցերն ուղղել Գագիկ Բեգլարյանին kap@hhk.am հասցեով


Բարի օր...ուղում ենք մեր հարցերը իր բլոգում, բայց չի հասնում, կայքում իրականաւոմ չի գրանցվում...Այնպես որ սա հերթական խաբեությունն եմ համարում:

----------


## Kuk

* ՀԵՔԻԱԹԸ ԴՈՒ ԵՍ*

Բանից պարզվում է` ՕԵԿ-ը նախատեսում է Երեւանի բարձրահարկ շենքերի տանիքներին ոչ միայն այգիներ հիմնել, այլեւ ցիստեռններ տեղադրել, որոնք պիտի արեւից տաքանան, եւ այդ տաք ջրով էլ պիտի ջեռուցվեն բնակարանները:

«*ՉԻ*» - Դժվար է ասել` ՕԵԿ-ում տեղյակ են, թե ոչ, բայց բնակարանները, որպես կանոն, ջեռուցվում են ձմռանը, իսկ ձմեռները մի յուրահատկություն ունեն. ցուրտ է: Որեւէ մեկը պատկերացնո՞ւմ է, օրինակ, թե ինչպես պիտի մինուս տասը աստիճանի դեպքում տանիքներին տեղադրված ցիստեռնների ջրերը տաքանան, թե՞ ՕԵԿ-ը մտադիր է շենքերը ջեռուցել միայն ամառային ամիսներին: Ընդ որում, ամռանը նույնպես ոչինչ չի ստացվի. չէ՞ որ տանիքներին այգիներ են լինելու, ծառեր, ստվերոտ ծառուղիներ, եւ արեւը չի տաքացնելու:

Բայց ամեն դեպքում` գաղափարը լավն է: Այգիներ, թռչունների դայլայլ, թփերի միջից երեւում են էգ առյուծների գլուխները, լսվում է սառնորակ ցիստեռնների քչքչոցը, երթուղային ուղղաթիռները մարդկանց շենքից շենք են տեղափոխում... Ափսոս, որ այդ ամենն իրականություն կդառնա միայն մի դեպքում` եթե Երեւանի քաղաքապետ դառնա Հեղինե Բիշարյանը:

----------

Ambrosine (30.05.2009), ministr (28.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

Տեսաք երեկ Մատենադարանի մոտ որ ՕԵԿ-ը միտինգ էր անում...Ահագին մարդ էր եկել:
Երեկ Կարապետիչը, ասեց որ եթե քաղաքապետի ընտրությունները կեղծվեն, իրենք դուրս են գալու փողոց և համագործակցելու են ՀԱԿ-ի հետ:
Պատկերացնում եք ինչ պատիվ հարգանք` ադամանդների ու զմրուխտների հետ միտինգ ենք անելու: Միտինգի բազմությունը հեռվից շոշողալու է, փայլատակելու է: Տեսնես տիեզերքից կերևանք?

----------

Ambrosine (30.05.2009), murmushka (28.05.2009), Աբելյան (28.05.2009), Երվանդ (28.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Սա ներկայիս Երևանն է. մայթերին քայլելու տեղ չկա, որովհետև կաֆեներ են:

----------

Լեո (28.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

> * ՀԵՔԻԱԹԸ ԴՈՒ ԵՍ*
> 
> Բանից պարզվում է` ՕԵԿ-ը նախատեսում է Երեւանի բարձրահարկ շենքերի տանիքներին ոչ միայն այգիներ հիմնել, այլեւ ցիստեռններ տեղադրել, որոնք պիտի արեւից տաքանան, եւ այդ տաք ջրով էլ պիտի ջեռուցվեն բնակարանները:
> 
> «*ՉԻ*» - Դժվար է ասել` ՕԵԿ-ում տեղյակ են, թե ոչ, բայց բնակարանները, որպես կանոն, ջեռուցվում են ձմռանը, իսկ ձմեռները մի յուրահատկություն ունեն. ցուրտ է: Որեւէ մեկը պատկերացնո՞ւմ է, օրինակ, թե ինչպես պիտի մինուս տասը աստիճանի դեպքում տանիքներին տեղադրված ցիստեռնների ջրերը տաքանան, թե՞ ՕԵԿ-ը մտադիր է շենքերը ջեռուցել միայն ամառային ամիսներին: Ընդ որում, ամռանը նույնպես ոչինչ չի ստացվի. չէ՞ որ տանիքներին այգիներ են լինելու, ծառեր, ստվերոտ ծառուղիներ, եւ արեւը չի տաքացնելու:
> 
> Բայց ամեն դեպքում` գաղափարը լավն է: Այգիներ, թռչունների դայլայլ, թփերի միջից երեւում են էգ առյուծների գլուխները, լսվում է սառնորակ ցիստեռնների քչքչոցը, երթուղային ուղղաթիռները մարդկանց շենքից շենք են տեղափոխում... Ափսոս, որ այդ ամենն իրականություն կդառնա միայն մի դեպքում` եթե Երեւանի քաղաքապետ դառնա Հեղինե Բիշարյանը:


Սա լուրջ ըտենցա մտածում? Թե այ կնիկ դու ու~ր, ցիստեռնը ու~ր: Տարելա լրիվ: Մեկ էլ խոսում էր որ ուսանողներին 20 տարով վարկեր տան  :LOL:  Այ խելոք, քաղաքապետարաննա իր միջոցներից տալու էդ վարկը?  :Smile:  Բանկերի ղեկավարությունը որ հեչ ապուշի տպավորություն չի թողնում :Smile: 
Ուզում ես խելոք բան արած լինես, ասա զբոսայգիներում, որտեղ աստիճաններ կան, սարքվեն նաև հարթակներ անվավոր սարքերի համար, ոնց որ էս վերջում նորոգված մայթերի վրա սարքեցին:

----------


## Kuk

> Սա լուրջ ըտենցա մտածում? Թե այ կնիկ դու ու~ր, ցիստեռնը ու~ր: Տարելա լրիվ: Մեկ էլ խոսում էր որ ուսանողներին 20 տարով վարկեր տան  Այ խելոք, քաղաքապետարաննա իր միջոցներից տալու էդ վարկը?  Բանկերի ղեկավարությունը որ հեչ ապուշի տպավորություն չի թողնում
> Ուզում ես խելոք բան արած լինես, ասա զբոսայգիներում, որտեղ աստիճաններ կան, սարքվեն նաև հարթակներ անվավոր սարքերի համար, ոնց որ էս վերջում նորոգված մայթերի վրա սարքեցին:


Բա որ ասում էր՝ պետքա համակարգիչ արտադրենք, ինչի՞ չենք արտադրում, ինչի՞ պետքա դրսից բերեն, գերշահությներ ստանան: Ու եթե չեմ սխալվում, համակարգիչներ ներմուծողը բաղդասարյանի ախպերն ա:

----------


## ministr

Ստեղ էդ ախմախությանը անդրադարձել եմ
http://www.akumb.am/showpost.php?p=1...&postcount=760

----------


## murmushka

> Քաղաքացիական վերահսկողոթյուն կսահմանվի
> 22:07 | Մայիս 29, 2009 | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> ՀԱԿ համամասնական ցուցակում 3-րդ հորիզոնականում գտնվող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը իր ելույթը սկսեց "հուպ կտանք" արտահայտությամբ, որին հանրահավաքի մասնակիցները "հաղթանակ" վանկարկումով պատասխանեցին: Ապա նա ասաց, որ հակառակ փետրվարյան ընտրությունների կեղծմանը, մարտի 1-ի սպանդին, քաղբանտարկյալների բանտարկությանը եւ ի թիվս այլ հանգամանքների' ժողովուրդը նորից ոտքի է կանգնել եւ պատրաստ է պայքարել իր իրավունքների համար:
> 
> "Արդեն մի քանի օր է, ինչ Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը ըստ էույթան փակել է իր նախընտրական շտաբերը եւ դադարեցրել է իր ակտիվ քարոզչությունը: Ռեժիմը հասկանում է, որ պայքարը ձայների համար արդեն ավարտված է",-ասաց նա: Ապա հիշեցեց, որ միջազգային դիտորդները եւ ԱՄՆ պետդեպարտամենտըը տեղեկացրել է, որ խստորեն հետեւում են ընտրությունների ընթացքին եւ կեղծիքներ չեն հանդուրժի:
> 
> Նա հանրահավաքի մասնակիցներին ասաց, որ վերջիններիս քաղաքացիական պարտքը ոչ միայն ընտրություններին մասնակցելն ու քվեարկելն է, այլ նաեւ ընտրությունների ընթացքին հետեւելն է, ինչի համար հատուկ քաղաքացիական խմբեր կգործեն ընտրատարածքներից դուրս, 50 մետր հեռավորության վրա, ինչպես թույլ է տալիս օրենքը:  
> 
> ...


Հաղթելու ենք
այսօրվա հանրահավաքն էլ ձեզ ապացույց

----------

Ambrosine (29.05.2009), Norton (30.05.2009), Rammer (29.05.2009), Տրիբուն (30.05.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գոնե Ակումբում քվերակության արդյունքներով նույսիկ ՀԱՍԿ-ի օգտին քվերակող կա, իսկ ՕԵԿ-ի օգտին չկա:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեր քվեարկությունով, եթե չմասնակցողներին ու իրավունք չունեցողներին հանենք, ՀԱԿ-ը 75%-ով փաթեթավորում ա բոլորին: Ժողովուրդ, լրջանալու պահը հասունացել է, մի բան էլ դենը: Մի կողմ դրեք մանր մունր ամբիցիները: Պիտի հաղթենք: Ուրիշ ճանապարհ չունենք: Եթե ղզլբաշներին թույլ տանք շարունակել այլանդակություները, երկիրը կոցրնելու ենք: Դառնալու ենք գնչուներ, առանց հայրենիքի, կամ լավագույն դեպքում հայրենիքի տնազով:

----------

Mephistopheles (30.05.2009), murmushka (30.05.2009), Արշակ (30.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Գոնե Ակումբում քվերակության արդյունքներով նույսիկ ՀԱՍԿ-ի օգտին քվերակող կա, իսկ ՕԵԿ-ի օգտին չկա:


Ո՞ր մի նորմալ մարդը քաղաքական մարմնավաճառին կողմ կքվեարկի: Եթե Աբդուլահ Գյուլն էլ որոշվի հայ-թուրքական միացյալ կոլանիցիա ստեղծել, Բաղդարասյանը իրան հաստատ մեջ ա գցելու:

----------

Ambrosine (30.05.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Պատկերացնում եք, եթե Բաղդասարյանը փետրվարի 19-ից հետո միանար ՀԱԿ-ին, հիմա ինչ հեղինակություն ու հարգանք կունենար: Հանգիստ կկարողանար դառնալ ՀՀ հինգերորդ նախագահ, բայց դե բնավորություն ա էլի, փոխել չի լինում...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ո՞ր մի նորմալ մարդը քաղաքական մարմնավաճառին կողմ կքվեարկի: Եթե Աբդուլահ Գյուլն էլ որոշվի հայ-թուրքական միացյալ կոլանիցիա ստեղծել, Բաղդարասյանը իրան հաստատ մեջ ա գցելու:


Լևոնի ելույթը լսել ես? կամ կարդացել ես? նման մի բան էլ ինքը ասեց :Jpit:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ուզում ես խելոք բան արած լինես, ասա զբոսայգիներում, որտեղ աստիճաններ կան, սարքվեն նաև հարթակներ անվավոր սարքերի համար, ոնց որ էս վերջում նորոգված մայթերի վրա սարքեցին:


բայց... էնքան թեքությունը մեծ է այդ հարթությունների, որ օրինակ հաշմանդամը ճիշտ կանի այդտեղով չիջնի.. նույնը վերաբերում է նոր կառուցված անցումներին. նույնիսկ մենք չենք կարողանում հավասարակշռված իջնել այդ հատվածով. կամ սղում ենք կամ էլ իներցիայով վազում ենք ներքև :LOL:

----------


## ministr

> բայց... էնքան թեքությունը մեծ է այդ հարթությունների, որ օրինակ հաշմանդամը ճիշտ կանի այդտեղով չիջնի.. նույնը վերաբերում է նոր կառուցված անցումներին. նույնիսկ մենք չենք կարողանում հավասարակշռված իջնել այդ հատվածով. կամ սղում ենք կամ էլ իներցիայով վազում ենք ներքև


Ստորգետնյա անցումների հետ ես?  :Smile:

----------


## Rammer

> բայց... էնքան թեքությունը մեծ է այդ հարթությունների, որ օրինակ հաշմանդամը ճիշտ կանի այդտեղով չիջնի.. նույնը վերաբերում է նոր կառուցված անցումներին. նույնիսկ մենք չենք կարողանում հավասարակշռված իջնել այդ հատվածով. կամ սղում ենք կամ էլ իներցիայով վազում ենք ներքև


_Վերջին խմբագրությունը՝ Այսօր, 14:57
Խմբագրող՝ Astgh Պատճառ: Հաղթելու ենք 
_

 :LOL:  :LOL:  Շատ լուրջ պատճառ է խմբագրելու համար...հալալա

----------

Ambrosine (30.05.2009), Kuk (30.05.2009), Հայկօ (30.05.2009)

----------


## ministr

ադիբեկի մտքի վերջին գոհարները լսեցիք? Ասումա ավարտել եմ եռափուլ դիտարկումները, բայց արդյունքները չեմ ասի, օրենքի խախտում կլնի  :Jpit:  Խախտում չի լինի նենց կպատժեն, որ մինչև կյանքիդ վերջը չես կարողանա նստել:
Ասումա կարող եմ ասել, որ երևանցիների կեսից քիչ կմասկակցեն, որովհետև սա ոչ նախագահականա ոչ էլ խորհրդարանական... էս մարդը չի հասկացել էս ինչ ընտրությունա  :Jpit: ))

----------

Ambrosine (30.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

* ՔԱՐՈԶԱՐՇԱՎԻ ՎԵՐՋԻՆ ՇՏՐԻԽՆԵՐԸ*

Ցանկացած մակարդակի ընտրություն իր մեջ շատ հստակ տրամաբանություն ունի: Եթե վիճակը լավ է, մարդիկ առանձնապես չեն ձգտում փոփոխությունների, եթե վատ է` մերժում են գործող իշխանություններին եւ նորն ընտրում:

Հիմա հարց է ծագում` Երեւանի վիճակը լա՞վ է, թե վատ: ՀՀԿ-ն, օրինակ, ասում է, որ վիճակը վատ է: Չոռնի Գագոն, օրինակ, գնում է Նորագավիթ ու հայտարարում, թե 40 տարի շարունակ այդ թաղամասում ոչ մի աշխատանք չի կատարվել, հետո մի ուրիշ տեղ հայտարարում է, թե մինչեւ իր քաղաքապետ դառնալը քաղաքապետարանում չգիտեմ քանի հազար անպատասխան դիմում է կուտակվել եւ այլն: Ներողություն, եթե իրավիճակն այդքան վատ է, ինչո՞ւ պիտի մարդիկ իրենց ձայնը տան այն նույն ուժին, որը քաղաքն այս խայտառակ վիճակին է հասցրել: Մարդիկ, իհարկե, հասկանում են այս ամենը, դրա համար էլ Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի հանդիպումներին չեն գալիս. նրանց զոռով բերում են (եթե կարողանում են): Գան ի՞նչ անեն, եթե որեւէ ակնկալիք չունեն:

Մեծ հաշվով, մարդիկ մասնակցում են միայն Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի եւ «Բարգավաճ Հայաստանի» հանդիպումներին: Ընդ որում, հավաքվածների մտածելակերպերն էականորեն տարբերվում են միմյանցից: Մարդկանց հուզող խնդիրներն, իհարկե, հիմնականում նույնն են, բայց մարդիկ այդ խնդիրների լուծման տարբեր ճանապարհներ են տեսնում: Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հանդիպումներին մասնակցողները համոզված են, որ անհատական պրոբլեմները կարող են լուծվել միայն համակարգային փոփոխությունների միջոցով, իսկ ԲՀԿ-ի հանդիպումներին մասնակցում են առավելապես նրանք, ովքեր գտնում են, որ օրենքը առանձնապես կապ չունի, կարեւորը` որ մեկն իրենց տիրություն անի եւ իրենց քաղցր աչքով նայի: Մեծ հաշվով, ժողովուրդը ԲՀԿ-ից ակնկալիք չունի. ակնկալիքներ ունեն ժողովրդի «բաղկացուցիչները»` առանձին մարդիկ: Դրա համար էլ ԲՀԿ-ի կազմակերպած հանդիպումների ժամանակ Գագիկ Ծառուկյանին հարյուրավոր նամակներ են փոխանցվում, իսկ Տեր-Պետրոսյանի հանդիպումների ժամանակ` ոչ: Սա իսկապես աշխարհայացքների տարբերություն է. մարդկանց մի մասը գտնում է, որ պետք է ունենալ նորմալ պետություն, որպեսզի այդ պետությունը լուծի իր պրոբլեմները, մյուս մասը գտնում է, որ իր պրոբլեմները պիտի լուծի նա, ով §համարյա պետության չափ փող ունի¦: Բայց էականն այն է, որ այս «շուխուռի մեջ» որեւէ մեկը ՀՀԿ-ից ակնկալիք չունի: Այդ կուսակցությունն ընդհանրապես ասպարեզում չկա, եւ ակնհայտ է, որ եթե ադմինիստրատիվ ռեսուրսը չլիներ, ՀՀԿ-ն հաստատ չէր հաղթահարի 7 տոկոսի շեմը:

Գրեթե նույնքան անմխիթար վիճակում է նաեւ Դաշնակցությունը: Եվ պատճառը բոլորովին էլ այն չէ, որ այդ կուսակցությունը «միայն վերջերս է ընդդիմադիր դարձել եւ հասարակության կողմից դեռեւս որպես ընդդիմություն չի ընկալվում»: Սուտ է, նման բան չկա: Այդ կուսակցությունը սեփական հեռուստաընկերություն ունի, եւ եթե իսկապես ընդդիմություն դարձած լիներ, առավելագույնը մեկ շաբաթվա ընթացքում անխտիր բոլոր երեւանցիները կիմանային այդ մասին ու լավ էլ կընկալեին: «Չընկալելու» պատճառն այն է, որ ՀՅԴ-ն ընդդիմություն չի դարձել: Օրինակնե՞ր եք ուզում, խնդրեմ: Նայում ենք «Երկիր-Մեդիայի» մայիսի 27-ի ռուսերեն լուրերը: Մանրամասն լուսաբանվում է ՀՅԴ նախընտրական հանդիպումը, հետո նույնքան մանրամասն` Գագիկ Բեգլարյանի հանդիպումն ավանցիների հետ, հետո շատ ավելի մանրամասն` Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի հանդիպումը Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիայում, հետո` Տիգրան Կարապետիչի ասուլիսը (մի թեթեւ): Եվ վերջ: «Հայ ազգային կոնգրես» անունով ուժ գոյություն չունի, չի մասնակցում ընտրություններին: Եվ սա` այն դեպքում, երբ նույն օրը Կոնգրեսն Էրեբունիում այնպիսի հզոր հավաք էր կազմակերպել, որի նմանը Դաշնակցությունը երազել անգամ չէր համարձակվի: Սա՞ է ընդդիմադիր ուժը: Ի դեպ, նույն պահին «Հ1»-ն էլ Դաշնակցությանն էր փառաբանում (մայիսի 28-ի օրվա առթիվ): Այ հենց այսպես «օրթախ» էլ աշխատում են, էլ ինչո՞ւ պիտի հասարակությունը նրանց որպես ընդդիմություն ընկալի: Հետն էլ հայտարարում են, թե ընտրատեղամասերում կոնկրետ իրենք իրենց ձայները վերահսկելու են: Հասկացա՞ք: Իսկ Կոնգրեսի ձայները չեն վերահսկելու, «ջանդամը», թե չեն տանի: Համաձայնվեք` իշխանությունների համար շատ հարմար ընդդիմություն է եւ շատ ձեռնտու «վերահսկում» (մանավանդ որ առանձնապես վերահսկելու բան էլ չի լինելու):

Մի խոսքով, նախընտրական քարոզարշավը մոտենում է ավարտին, եւ գրեթե ամեն ինչ պարզ է: Պարզ չէ միայն, թե ինչ կունենանք, եթե ընտրություններին մասնակցող բոլոր ուժերը կարողանան պահել իրենց ձայները: Համենայն դեպս` ՀՀԿ-ն հաստատ կփոշմանի, որ ժամանակին որպես անցողիկ շեմ ոչ թե 5 տոկոսն է սահմանել, այլ 7 տոկոսը:

ՄԱՐԿ ՆՇԱՆՅԱՆ
chi.am

----------

Ambrosine (30.05.2009), Rammer (30.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ստորգետնյա անցումների հետ ես?


այո :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Լևոնի ելույթը լսել ես? կամ կարդացել ես? նման մի բան էլ ինքը ասեց


Չեմ կարդացել, բայց կարծում եմ՝ Բաղդասարյանի մասին համարյա բոլորն էլ միասնական կարծիք ունեն:

----------


## ministr

Լավ գոնե այգիներում հարթակներ սարքեն, գետնանցումի էդ թեք հարթությունները էքստրիմ են  :Jpit:

----------


## Rammer

*ԾԵԾԵԼ ԵՆ ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐԻՆ*
Այսօր, ժամը 10:25-ի սահմաններում  9/1 տեղամաս է ներխուժել Աժ պատգամավոր Լեվոն Սարգսյանը եվ հրահանգել թիկնապահներին դուրս հանել Չորրորդ Իշխանություն, Հայք, Ժամանակ Երեվան թերթերի լրագրողներ Գոհար Վեզիրյանին, Տաթեվ Մեսրոպյանին եվ Մարինե Խառատյանին: Ի պատասխան լրագրողների հարցումներին թիկնապահներն ու նրանց պարագլուխները լրագրողներին ծեծի են ենթարկել, խլել նրանց ձայնագրիչներն ու հեռախոսները եւ դուրս են հանել ընտրատեղամասից: Այս ամենը զուգորդվել է սեռական բնույթի հայհոյանքներով: Լրագրողները պատրաստվում են հայտարարություն տալ ոստիկանության բաժին: 

*ՎԱՐՈՐԴՆԵՐԸ ԽԵՂՃ ՄԱՐԴԻԿ ԵՆ, ԻՆՉ ԱՍԵԼ ԵՆ՝ ԱՆՈՒՄ ԵՆ*
Արձանագրություն
ք. Երեւան, Օլեգ Կոշեվոյ փողոցում տեղի ունեցածի վերաբերյալ
Մենք ներքոստորագրյալներս` Վոլոդիա Հովհաննիսյանը, Կարապետ Ռուբինյանս եւ Արթուր Ավթանդիլյանը հայտնում ենք, որ 2009 թվականի մայիսի 31-ին, առավոտյան ժամը 9.30 րոպեին, Մանթաշյան փողոցում, ՀԱԿ գրասենյակի դիմաց,  կանգնեցին  Գազել մակնիշի հետեւյալ` 2417 (թիվ 25 երթուղի), 1593(25), 1379(25), 2409(10), 1542(26), 2412(29), 1381(1), 1537(9) պետ համարանիշներով ավտոմեքենաները, առաջին ավտոմեքենայից հարցրեցին, թե ինչպես գնալ կինո Հայրենիքի հանրապետական կուսակցության նախընտրական շտաբ: Մեր միջամտությունից հետո առաջին ավտոմեքենայի վարորդի կողքին նստած քաղաքացին, հայտնեց, որ տրանսպորտի վարչության հանձնարարությամբ իրենք գնում են հանրապետական շտաբի տրամադրության տակ` եւ իրենց նպատակն է ցուցակներով ընտրողներին տեղափոխել ընտրական տեղամասեր, իսկ վարորդները սկսեցին արդարանալ, որ իրենք խեղճ ու կրակ մարդիկ են եւ կատարում են հանձնարարություն: Մեր կողմից կանչվեց ոստիկանության աշխպատողներ, որոնց ուղեկցությամբ մեքենաները, ըստ իրենց հայտարարության, տարվեցին ոստիկանության բաժին:
*
ԲԱԽՎԵԼ ԵՆ ՊԱՏԳԱՄԱՎՈՐՆ ՈՒ ՏԵՂԱՄԱՍԱՅԻՆ ՀԱՆՁՆԱԺՈՂՈՎԻ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀԸ*
Շենգավիթ համայնքի 11/4 ընտրատեղամասում տեղի է ունեցել վիճաբանություն ԲՀԿ-ական պատգամավոր Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանի եւ տեղամասային հանձնաժողովի նախագահի միջեւ: Դեպքի վայր է ժամանել Բարգավաճ Հայաստանի ներկայացուցիչների “դեսանտը”: 11/4 ընտրատեղամասը գտնվում է 255 մանկապարտեզի տարածքում:

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Kuk (31.05.2009), Նարե (31.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

ԳՅՈՒՄՐԻԻՑ ՔՎԵԱՐԿՈՂՆԵՐ ԵՐԵՎԱՆՈՒՄ
Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի շտաբը տրամադրել է իր գրանցած խախտումներն ու միջադեպերը տարբեր ընտրատեղամասերից:

30.05.09, 20:00-ի սահմաններում
Նոր Նորք
ՀԱԿ-ի Նոր Նորքի նախընտրական շտաբի ներկայացուցիչը ականտես է եղել ընտրակաշառքի բաժանմանը, լուսանկարել այն եվ զանգահարել է ոստիկանություն։ Ոստիկանությունը ժամանել է ՀԱԿ-ի շտաբ, գրանցել խախտումը եվ անցկացրել հարցաքննություն

31.05. 09, 08:10-ի սահմաններում
Ավանի շախմատի դպրոցի մոտ
Գրանցվել է ընտրակաշառքի բաժանում

08:00-ից

Միլենա եվ Տաքսի «Զ» տաքսի ծառայութնունները չեն վերցնում պատվերներ քաղաքացիներից այլ տեղափոխում են ընտրողներին ընտրատեղամասերով / 621010, 626262, /

08:00-ից
Ավան
Տաքսի «Զ» ծառայությունը եվ No 5 երթուղային տաքսիները, որոնք պատկանում են Ավանի թաղապետ Տարոն Մարգարյանին, ամբողջովին տրամադրված են բնակիչներին կազմակերպված խմբակային կերպով, ընտրատեղամասեր տեղափոխոլու համար։ Մասնավորապես այս պահին ժամը 10։30, նրամք զբաղված են Նարեկացի եվ Դուրյան փողոցների բնակիչներին Ավանի Կինոյի հարեվանությամբ գտնող ընտրատեղամաս տեղափոխելով

08:00-ից
Բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերում Աջափնյակ Դավիդաշեն
ԸՕ 23 հոդվածի կոպիտ խախտում։ Կանաչ շապիկներով անձինք ընտրատեղամասին մոտեցողներին աշխատում են հեռացնել ընտրատարածքից բացառությամբ իրենց կողմից ճանաչված անձանց, որոնց իրենք անձամբ ուղեկցում են մինչեվ քվեարկության վայրը։ Խախտումը գրանցվել ՀԱԿ-ի ներկայացուցիչների կողմից։

08:00-ի սահմաններում
7/08 տեղամաս, Մալաթիա Սեբաստիա
Միսակյան Գոռը, Դատական դեպարտամենտի կողմից առաջադրված Ընտրական Հանձնաժողովի անդամը ծեծի է ենթանկել Ժառանգության Հանձնաժողովի անդամին եվ ՀԱԿ վստահված անձին եվ տեղամասից դուրս հանել

09:00-ի սահմաններում
2/4 տեղամասի մոտ, Նոր Նորք
ՀԱԿ-ի Նոր Նորք նախընտրական շտաբի ներկայացուցիչը գրանցել է ընտրատարածքի մոտ կայանված Գազել մակնիշի միկրոավտոբուս, որին մոտենում են ընտրողները եվ ստանում ընտրակաշառք, որից հետո գնում են քվեարկելու

09:00-ի սահմաններում
7/27 եվ 7/28, Աջափնյակ Դավթաշեն
Թաղապետի տեղակալ Բաղդասարյան Արմենը խոչընդոտում է ՀԱԿ-ի վստահված անձի, դիտորդների աշխատանքներին, թույլ չի տալիս լրագրողներին կատարել իրենց աշխատանքը, քաշքշում է վերջիններիս եվ աղմկում

09:00-ի սահմաններում
9/20 Գրողների միություն, Կենտրոն
Բաց քվեարկություն է գրանցվել ՀԱԿ-ի ներկայացուցիչների կողմից, կազմվել է բողոք

09:30-ի սահմաններում
Շենգավիթ
Գրանցվել է ընտրողների խմբակային տեղափոխում Գազել մակնիշի միկրոավտոբուսներով ընտրատարածքների միջեվ։ Խախտումը գրանցվել եվ կանխվել է ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից, խատման մասին տեղեկացվել է ոստիկանությունը

09:30-ի սահմաններում
Վաղարշյան դպրոց, Կենտրոն
ԲՀԿ-ի կողմից նշանակված Ընտրական Հանձնաժողովի նախագահը չի ներկայացել ընտրություններին

10:00 - սահմաններում
8/02, Մալաթիա Սեբաստիա
Հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Վարդան Վարդանյանը սկզբից խոչընդոտել է եվ ապա ծեծի ենթարկել ՀԱԿ –ի վստահված անձ Արմեն Աբրահամյանին

10:10 - սահմաններում
7/18, Մալաթիա Սեբաստիա
Տեղի է ունեցել ծեծկռտուք, հանգամանքները պարզվում են

10:45
9/01,02,03 Նալբանդյան դպրոց, Կենտրոն
Չորրորդ Իշխանության լրագրող Գոհար Վեզիրյանին այս պահին ենթարկում է ծեծի ԱԺ պատգամավոր Լեվոն Սարգսյանը / ալրաղացի Լյով/ ծեծի են ենթարկվել նաեվ ՀԱԿ-ի վստահված անձերին եվ լրագրողներին, վերջիններս այժմ գտնվում են ոստիկանությունում

Գյումրիից Երեվան
Գյումրիից 19415, 18594, 36245, 16393, 12711,06617, 17953, 45777, 18053, 19415, 45032, 10911, 45746, 45345, 10918, 45344 պետհամարանիշներով Գազելներով եվ եվս 20 մարդատար մեքենաներով Երեվան են տեղափոխվում մարդիկ քվեարկությանը մասնակցելու նպատակով։ Նրանց ուղեկցում են 23202 եվ 34001 պետհամարանիշներով ոստիկանության մեքենաներ եվ անձամբ Գյումրիի քաղաքապետը։ Թրանսփերանսի ինթերնեշիոնալ կազմակերպության դիտորդները գրանցել են միկրոավտոբուսների կուտակումը Գյումրիի քաղաքապետարանի մոտ։

----------


## Kuk

*Խախտումներ հենց ընտրությունների սկզբում*
11:43 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Առավոտյան ժամը 8-ին Երեւանի ընտրատեղամասերը բացեցին իրենց դռները:  Տրվեց Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությունների մեկնարկը: Ընտրատեղամասերի դռներ բացելուն պես' սկսվեցին ահազանգերը:

«Տաքսի «Զ» ծառայությունը եվ No 5 երթուղային տաքսիները, որոնք պատկանում են Ավանի թաղապետ Տարոն Մարգարյանին, ամբողջովին տրամադրված են բնակիչներին կազմակերպված խմբակային կերպով ընտրատեղամասեր տեղափոխոլու համար։ Մասնավորապես,  ժամը 10։30-ին, նրանք Նարեկացի եւ Դուրյան փողոցների բնակիչներին տեղափոխում էին Ավանի Կինոյի հարեւանությամբ գտնող ընտրատեղամաս»,- ահազանգում է Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը: Վերջինս նաեւ տեղեկացնում է, որ ընտրատեղամասերի մոտ շրջում են կանաչ շապիկներով երիտասարդներ, որոնք  ներկայացնում են «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցությունը: Նրանք ուղորդում են ընտրողներին: 10/ 26 ընտրատեղամասում այսօր ընտրել է կալանավորված գեներալ Գագիկ Մաթեւոսյանը: Ներկաները արձանագրել են, որ նրան ուղեկցող ոստիկանը նայել է' ում օգտին է նա քվեարկում:

Այսօր անկանոն էր աշխատում նաեւ հասարակական տրանսպորտը: Կանգառներում ուղեւորների կուտակումներ էին:

Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի արձանագրած խախտումներին եւ մնացած  ահազանգերին կարող եք տեղեկանալ  «Ա1+»-ի ընտրական կայքում:

 Հիշեցնենք , որ  ընտրությունների նախօրերին ԵԽ տեղական եւ ռեգիոնալ մարմինների Կոնգրեսի դիտորդական առաքելությունը խորը մտահոգություն էր արտահայտել ընտրությունների օրինականության վերաբերյալ:

ԿԸՀ  նախագահ Գարեգին Ազարյանը մեկնաբանելով այդ հայտարարությունը ասել էր.-§Ես չեմ կարող ասել, դա նրանց կողմից նախատեսված /հայտարարություն/ էր, թե չնախատեսված: Նրանց գործնեությունը ես չեմ մեկնաբանում, նրանք չեն միջամտում մեր աշխատանքներին մենք էլ իրանց: Նրանք իրականցնում են իրենց մանդատի շրջանակներում իրենց աշխատանքները: Եվ որքան շատ լինեն նման ելույթներ մինչև քվեարկության օրը կամ ընդհանրապես նրանց այդ դիտորդական առաքելության շրջանում, կարծում եմ, ընտրական իշխանության համար էլ ավելի հնարավորություններ կստեղծվի արագ արձագանքել և ձեռնարկել լրացուցիչ միջոցներ:

Ա1+

----------

Rammer (31.05.2009), Ֆրեյա (31.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԸ ՔՎԵԱՐԿԵԼ Է ՈՒ ԱՍԵԼ, ՈՐ ԱՅՍՕՐ ԼՌՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՕՐ Է
Մայիսի 31-ի առավոտյան ժամը 11-ին Կենտրոնի 9/10 ընտրատեղամասում Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրության քաղաքացիական պարտքն է կատարել Սերժ Սարգսյանը: Նա ընտրատեղամաս է ժամանել կնոջ եւ դստեր հետ, կատարել է իր քվեարկությունը եւ հեռացել է առանց մամուլի ներկայացուցիչների հարցերին պատասխանելու, ասելով միայն, թե “*այսօր լռության օր է*”:

----------


## Kuk

> *Տիգրան Կարապետյանը դժգոհ է*
> 11:09 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
>          Երեւանի քաղաքապետի թեկնածու,        Ժողովրդական կուսակցության նախագահ Տիգրան Կարապետյանը 34-րդ ընտրողն էր  4/32 ընտրատեղամասում:    
> 
> Այն տեղակայված է  Հայրապետ Հայրապետյանի անվան թիվ 78 դպրոցում:
> 
> Թեկնածուն ընտրատեղամաս էր եկել իր 2 երեխաների հետ:
> 
> ...


Ա1+

Իրա աչքով խախտում ա տեսել, տեսնենք ինչ ա անելու վերջում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԸ ՔՎԵԱՐԿԵԼ Է ՈՒ ԱՍԵԼ, ՈՐ ԱՅՍՕՐ ԼՌՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՕՐ Է
> Մայիսի 31-ի առավոտյան ժամը 11-ին Կենտրոնի 9/10 ընտրատեղամասում Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրության քաղաքացիական պարտքն է կատարել Սերժ Սարգսյանը: Նա ընտրատեղամաս է ժամանել կնոջ եւ դստեր հետ, կատարել է իր քվեարկությունը եւ հեռացել է առանց մամուլի ներկայացուցիչների հարցերին պատասխանելու, ասելով միայն, թե “*այսօր լռության օր է*”:


իրա մոտ էս մի տարի ա լռության տարի ա

----------


## Rammer

*ԹԱՂԱՅԻՆ ՀԵՂԻՆԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐԸ ԳՈՐԾՈՂՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԵՋ*

Շենգավիթի 12/15, 12/16 եւ 12/17 ընտրատեղամասերում, ինչպես հաղորդում է մեր թղթակիցը, տեղի ԲԼԴԻ մականունով հեղինակությունը ղեկավարում է քվեարկության պրոցեսը, եւ մարդիկ են բերվում տեղամասեր ու նրանց ցուցումներ է տրվում, թե ում օգտին պետք է քվեարկել: Ըստ մեր ունեցած տեղեկության, այդ թաղային հեղինակության որդին ընդգրկված է Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրության ՀՀԿ համամասնական ցուցակում:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Ժողովուրդ ջան խնդրում եմ բաժնի կանոններին հավատարիմ մնալ: Օրը լարված է լինելու ու շատերի մոտ արտահայտվելու ցանկություն է լինելու: Բայց խնդրում եմ զուսպ եղեք: Դրանով կխնայեք մոդերատորների ժամանակը և չեք նպաստի ձեր տուգանային միավորների աճին:*

----------

Rammer (31.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Rammer ջան, ինֆորմացիայի աղբյուրը նշի էլի բռատ, որ էլ նույն տեղը չնայենք :Wink:

----------

Rammer (31.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

ԳԱԶԻ ՀԱՄԱԿԱՐԳԸ ԳԱԶ Է ՏԱԼԻՍ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅԱՆԸ
Մեր թղթակիցը տեղեկացնում է, որ ահազանգեր են ստացվում Շիրակի մարզից ընտրողների մեծ զանգվածի հավանական Երեւան տեղափոխման եւ քվեարկությանը մասնակցելու մասին: Ըստ այդ ահազանգերի, խոսքը գնում է Շիրակի մարզի գազի ոլորտի աշխատակիցների մասին: Ի դեպ, հարկ է նշել, որ Հայռուսգազարդ ընկերության գործադիր տնօրեն Կարեն Կարապետյանն ընդգրկված է ՀՀԿ համամասնական ցուցակի առաջին տասնյակում:

Լրագիր

----------

Kuk (31.05.2009), Norton (31.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> *ԾԵԾԵԼ ԵՆ ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐԻՆ*
> Այսօր, ժամը 10:25-ի սահմաններում  9/1 տեղամաս է ներխուժել Աժ պատգամավոր Լեվոն Սարգսյանը եվ հրահանգել թիկնապահներին դուրս հանել Չորրորդ Իշխանություն, Հայք, Ժամանակ Երեվան թերթերի լրագրողներ Գոհար Վեզիրյանին, Տաթեվ Մեսրոպյանին եվ Մարինե Խառատյանին: Ի պատասխան լրագրողների հարցումներին թիկնապահներն ու նրանց պարագլուխները լրագրողներին ծեծի են ենթարկել, խլել նրանց ձայնագրիչներն ու հեռախոսները եւ դուրս են հանել ընտրատեղամասից: Այս ամենը զուգորդվել է սեռական բնույթի հայհոյանքներով: Լրագրողները պատրաստվում են հայտարարություն տալ ոստիկանության բաժին:



*Ծեծել են լրագրողներին*
12:08 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Այսօր ժամը 10.25-ի սահմաններում թիվ 33  դպրոցում տեղակայված 9/1 ընտրատեղամասում ծեծի են ենթարկվել ՙՉորրորդ Իշխանության՚ լրագրող  Գոհար Վեզիրյանը եւ  ՙՀայք՚-ի  լրագրող Տաթեւ Մեսրոպյանը: Ըստ ականատեսների' նրանց  հարվածել են Աժ պատգամավոր Լեւոն Սարգսյանի թիկնապահները:

Դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել այն բանից հետո, երբ լրագրողները հետաքրքրվել են' ինչու քվեարկելուց հետո ընտրատեղամասից չի հեռանում պատգամավորը: Թիկնապահները հայհոյել են լրագրողներին, երբ նրանք պատասխանել են, թիկնապահները սկսել են հարվածել: Նրանք խլել են  նաեւ «Ժամանակ Երեւան» թերթի լրագրող Մարինե Խառատյանի ձայնագրիչը:

 A1+

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Norton (31.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը ընտրախախտումներ է գրանցել*

11:16 • 31.05.09

Այսօր առավոտյան Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը հաղորդագրություն է տարածել, որտեղ նշված են ընտրախախտումների մի շարք դեպքեր։ Մասնավորապես, նշվում է, որ Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի Նոր Նորքի նախընտրական շտաբի ներկայացուցիչը երեկ երեկոյան ականտես է եղել ընտրակաշառքի բաժանմանը, լուսանկարել այն և զանգահարել է ոստիկանություն։

Ոստիկանությունը ժամանել է ՀԱԿ-ի շտաբ, գրանցել խախտումը և անցկացրել հարցաքննություն։ Այսօր առավոտյան Ավանի շախմատի դպրոցի մոտ ՀԱԿ–ի ներկայացուցիչները նույնպես գրանցել են ընտրակաշառքի բաժանում։

Կոնգրեսի ներկայացուցիչները նշում են նաև, որ Տաքսի «Z» ծառայությունը և No 5 երթուղային տաքսիները, որոնք պատկանում են Ավանի թաղապետ Տարոն Մարգարյանին, ամբողջովին տրամադրված են բնակիչներին կազմակերպված խմբակային կերպով, ընտրատեղամասեր տեղափոխոլու համար։ Մասնավորապես, ժամը 10։30–ի դրությամբ, նրանք զբաղված էին Նարեկացի և Դուրյան փողոցների բնակիչներին՝ Ավանի Կինոյի հարևանությամբ գտնվող ընտրատեղամաս տեղափոխելով։

ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչները նաև գրանցել են ԸՕ 23 հոդվածի կոպիտ խախտում։ Կանաչ շապիկներով անձինք ընտրատեղամասին մոտեցողներին աշխատում են հեռացնել ընտրատարածքից բացառությամբ իրենց կողմից ճանաչված անձանց, որոնց իրենք անձամբ ուղեկցում են մինչև քվեարկության վայրը։


Tert.am

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

*Ծեծի են ենթարկվել լրագրողներ և հանձնաժողովի անդամներ*

11:25 • 31.05.09

Այսօր, ժամը 08։00–ի սահմաններում Մալաթիա Սեբաստիայում գտնվող 7/08 տեղամասում Գոռ Միսակյանը, ով հանդիսանում է Դատական դեպարտամենտի կողմից առաջադրված Ընտրական Հանձնաժողովի անդամ, ծեծի է ենթարկել «Ժառանգության» կուսակցության հանձնաժողովի անդամին և ՀԱԿ–ի վստահված անձին և տեղամասից դուրս հանել նրանց։ Այս մասին հաղորդում է Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի մամուլի ծառայությունը։

Նույն համայնքի 8/02 ընտրատեղամասում Հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Վարդան Վարդանյանը սկզբից խոչընդոտել է և ապա ծեծի ենթարկել ՀԱԿ –ի վստահված անձ Արմեն Աբրահամյանին։

Tert.am

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Հանրապետականները տարեցներին ընտրատեղամաս են տեղափոխում*




> 1/27 ընտրատեղամասում ժամը 10:50-11:00-ի սահմաններում երկու  երթուղայիններ տեղափոխեցին մեծահասակ, ծեր կանանց և տղամարդկանց:
> 
> Նոր-նորքի 2-րդ զանգվածի 1/27 տեղամասու` 7-րդ մանկապարտեզի տարածքում (Թոթովենց 3/1 հասցեում) մարդկանց հոսքը քիչ էր, սակայն մոտ 20 ծերեր միաժամանակ տեղամաս մտան:
> 
> Պարզվեց նրանց  ընտրատեղամաս են տեղափոխել երկու երթուղայիններ` 4045s պետհամարանիշով` 123 և 1522s պետհամարանիշով` 29 համարի երթուղայինները:
> 
> 4045s համարանիշով 123-րդ համարի երթուղայինի վարորդը խոստովանեց, որ իրեն «փող են տվել, ինքն էլ այդ մարդկանց տեղափոխել է», սակայն չմանրամասնեց, թե ով և ինչքան գումար է իրեն տվել:
> 
> Նախքան երթուղային նստելը մեր հարցեին, թե ինչ փոխադրամիջոցով են իրենք եկել ընտրատեղամաս, ծեր տղամարդկանցից մեկը պատասխանեց` «ոտքով», սակայն հետո բարձրացավ նույն երթուղային: Իսկ երթուղային բարձրացող կանանցից մեկն էլ ասաց, որ իրենք 12-րդ շենքից են:
> ...


www.hetq.am

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009)

----------


## Norton

*Արտակ Սվետիսյանը շրջում է 2/4 ընտրատեղամասում*



> Հենց նոր «Հետքի» թղթակիցը հայտնեց, որ *Նոր Նորքի 2/4 ընտրատեղամասում կախված է ԲՀԿ ցուցակի ավագանու թեկնածու Արտակ Ավետիսյանի պաստառը: Արտակ Ավետիսյանը շրջում է ընտրատեղամասում և խոսում: Նա «Հետքի» թղթակիցին ասել է, որ չլուսանկարի, և սպառնացել է դատի տալ լուսանկարելու համար:*
> 
> «Հետքի» թղթակցի փոխանցմամբ, վերոնշյալ ընտրատեղամասում կուտակումներ կան. *մեկ քվեախցի առջև 2-3 հոգի է հավաքվում:* *Անգամ հանձնաժողովի նախագահը վերցրել է ընտրողներից մեկի ծրարն ու քվեաթերթիկը, իբր թե օգնում է, բայց, տեսնելով լրագրողին, վերադարձրել է:*
> 
> Ընտրատեղամասում 6 դիտորդ է գրանցված: Ընտրատեղամասում գրանցված 1700 ընտրողից այս պահի դրությամբ քվեարկել է 230-ը:


www.hetq.am

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Kuk (31.05.2009), Rammer (31.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՄԱՍՆԱԿԻՑՆԵՐԻ ԹԻՎԸ ԺԱՄԸ 11-Ի ՏՎՅԱԼՈՎ
Քվեարկության       մասնակիցների թիվը         (նախնական)      %
1 Ավան,   Նոր Նորք
61 242        7 392        12,07

2 Նոր Նորք
59 416        7 848         13,21

3 Քանաքեռ- Զեյթուն, Նոր Նորք
61 389       8 017      13,06

4 Արաբկիր
56 963       4 783       8,40

5 Դավիթաշեն, Արաբկիր
60 514       6 890      11,39

6 Աջափնյակ
56 387        7 233     12,83

7 Աջափնյակ, Մալաթիա Սեբաստիա
56 908       7 263      12,76

8 Մալաթիա Սեբաստիա, Շենգավիթ
60 342       5 947       9,86

9 Կենտրոն, Աջափնյակ
52 721       5 603      10,63

10 Կենտրոն, Նորք-Մարաշ
55 937        5 687     10,17

11 Շենգավիթ, Էրեբունի
61 691        8 754     14,19

12 Շենգավիթ, Էրեբունի
61 224      9 320     15,22

13 Էրեբունի, Նուբարաշեն
66 743       5 713      8,56
Ընդամենը  771 477       90 450      11,72


Լրագիր

----------


## Norton

*Վանաձորից եկել են քվեարկելու*




> *«Մենք ընտրությունների հետ կապ չունենք, մենք ուրիշ գործով ենք Երեւան եկել. բոլոր հարցերով դիմեք Թումանյանի վրա գտնվող Բեգլարյանի շտաբին»*,- մեզ հետ զրույցում մի փոքր վախվորած ասաց  վանաձորցի մի կին' ընդ որում' չսպասելով  հարցի:  Սախարովի հրապարակում կանգնած էին 5  «Գազել»:
> 
> Իսկ մեզ հետ զրուցող կնոջ ձեռքին կար  անուն-ազագանուններով մի ցուցակ, որով նա ներկա-բացակա էր անում ներկա գտնվողներին: 
> 
> *  «Գազելների» վարորդները մեզ հետ զրույցում նշեցին, որ իրենք Վանաձորից մարդկանց են տեղափոխել Երեւան' ընտրություններին մասնակցելու համար:* Այլ մանրամաներ մեզ չհաջողվեց պարզել:


www.a1plsu.am

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Rammer (31.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

*Լրագրողները խնդիրներ են ունեցել պատգամավորի կամայականության պատճառով*

12:04 • 31.05.09


Կապված 9/1 ընտրատեղամասում տեղի ունեցած միջադեպի հետ մեզ մանրամասներ հայտնեց «Հայք» թերթի լրագրող Տաթև Մեսրոպյանը։ Երեք լրագրողները՝ Տաթև Մեսրոպյանը, Գոհար Վեզիրյանն ու Մարինե Խառատյանը ընտրատեղամասում *նկատել են ԱԺ պատգամավոր Լևոն Սարգսյանին և նրանից հետաքրքրվել են, թե ինչու է ինքն այդտեղ գտնվում։*

Հարցին ի պատասխան, պատգամավորն ասել է՝ «ուզում եմ, կանգնում եմ», որից հետո կարգադրել է թիկնապահներին՝ հեռացնել լրագրողներին տվյալ վայրից։ Թիկնապահները լրագրողներին սկսել են հայհոյել և հարվածներ հասցնել։ Տաթև Մեսրոպյանի ձեռքից խլել են հեռախոսը՝ մտածելով, որ դա լուսանկարչական ապարատ է, ապա հետ են վերադարձրել՝ համոզվելով որ դա պարզապես հեռախոս է։ Մարինե Խառատյանի ձեռքից խլել են ձայնագրիչը, որը մինչ այս պահը չեն վերադարձրել։ Ինչ վերաբերվում է Գոհար Վեզիրյանին, ապա նրան ոտքով հարված են հասցրել որովայնի հատվածում։

Միջադեպից հետո Լևոն Սարգսյանը թիկնապահների հետ արագ հեռացել է ընտրատեղամասից, *իսկ ոստիկանները հեռացրել են լրագրողներին*։ Դիտորդներն արձանագրել են տեղի ունեցածը։

Այս պահին Տաթև Մեսրոպյանը դեռևս գտնվում է ընտրատեղամասում։


Tert.am

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Այս պահին Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի շենքի մոտ հավաքված է հոծ բազմություն: ԱԺ պատգամավոր Ռուբեն Հայրապետյանի ղեկավարած ֆեդերացիայի դիմացի մայթին կանգնում են 20 և 28 համարի երթուղին սպասարկող «Գազել» մակնիշի ավտոմեքենաներ: Մեքենաներից իջնում են Գյումրու բարբառով խոսող անձինք, նրանց մի մասը՝ Հանրապետական կուսակցության կրծքանշաններով է: 
Հավաքվածներից ժամանակ առ ժամանակ նստում են ֆեդերացիայի շենքի դիմաց կանգնած «Հայկական շուկա» և «Մետաքս» տաքսի ծառայության մեքենաները, ըստ էության, ուղեւորվում են քաղաքի տարբեր ընտրատեղամասեր` քվեարկելու «հանուն» երևանցիների բարեկեցիկ ապագայի:

հետք.ամ

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009)

----------


## Taurel. . . .

Արտակարգ է ......... Ոչխարների հոտը 5000 դրամով թաղում է իրենց ձագերի ապագան գազելների մեջ...................................................

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Fedayi (31.05.2009), Kuk (31.05.2009), Rammer (31.05.2009), Xelgen (31.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> *Հարություն Քուշկյանը կանխատեսում է ազնիվ և մաքուր ընտրություններ*
> 
> 12:47 • 31.05.09
> 
> 
> «Բարգավաճ Հայաստան» կուսակցության ընտրացուցակի առաջատար Հարություն Քուշկյանը, այսօր իր քաղաքացիական պարտքը կատարելով, ասել է լրագրողներին.
> 
> «Համոզված եմ, որ մի քայլ առաջ ընտրություններ են լինելու, ազնիվ, մաքուր, որը շատ կարևոր է մեր բոլորիս համար»։


 Tert.am

Մի քայլ առաջ ասելով երևի նկատի ունի մի զոհ պակաս, մի վիրավոր պակաս..

----------


## Kuk

> *Ընտրատեղամասերից ահազանգեր չենք ստացել, ասել է Արծվիկ Մինասյանը*
> 
> 12:42 • 31.05.09
> 
> 
> ՀՅԴ ընտրացուցակի առաջին համարը՝ Արծվիկ Մինասյանը, այսօր առավոտյան այցելեց ընտրատեղամաս։ Քաղաքապետի թեկնածուն արդար ընտրություններ մաղթեց բոլորին, այնուհետև նշեց, որ ընտրատեղամասերից իրենք ահազանգեր չեն ստացել։
> 
> «Մենք կցանկանայինք, որ չլինի այսպիսի բան։ Ամեն ջանք գործադրել ենք, որ կանխենք դրանք։ Եթե, Աստված չտա, այդպիսինները լինեն, ապա կան իրավական գործիքներ, որ պայքարենք դրա դեմ», – հավելել է նա։


Tert.am

Թե ասա՝ ձեր մեկուկես տոկոսիկի վրա ո՞վ ա նայում, որ ով ձեզ բան ասի, մի հատ էլ ահազանգ ստանաք, այ քվե ժառանգող դրոշայրիչներ:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.05.2009)

----------


## masivec

> Ամբողջ շարժման ընթացքում  էս կարգի թեժ լուր դեռ չեք լսել
> 
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը մասնակցելու է 2009թ-ի մայիսի 31-ին կայանալիք Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրություններում  և որպես  թեկնածու առաջադրել է *Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյանին*
> չէ բայց պատկերացնում եք ինչա լինելու


Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյան :Bad: 
Ենտրելու եմ Բարգավաճ :Tongue:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյան
> Ենտրելու եմ Բարգավաճ


ինչի համար? որ քաղաքը կուսակցության առաջնորդի նման բարգավաճի?

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍ. ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ ԱՆՑՆՈՒՄ Է ՀԱՄԱՏԱՐԱԾ ԿԵՂԾԻՔԻ ՊԱՅՄԱՆՆԵՐՈՒՄ*
> Լևոն Տեր-Պոտրոսյանի մամլո խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը քիչ առաջ ասուլիս է հրավիրել, որտեղ ասել է, որ ընտրություններն անցնում են համակարգված, տոտալ կեղծիքների պայմաններում: Խախտումները հիմնականում 3 տեսակի բնույթ ունեն` ՀԱԿ-ի վստահված անձանց, Ժառանգության հանձնաժողովի անդամներին, նաև լրագրողներին ծեծելը, մարզերի բնակիչների քվեարկությունը և լցոնումները, կրկնակի և բաց քվեարկությունները և այլն:
> 
> Մասնավորապես ՀԱԿ-ը արձանագրել է, որ Գյումրիից, Վանաձորից, Արտաշատից, Աբովյանից, Մարալիկից երթուղային տաքսիներով քվեարկության են բերում մարդկանց: Գյումրիից մարդկանց տեղափոխումը ղեկավարում է անձամբ քաղաքապետ Վարդան Ղուկասյանը: Երևանում Գյումրիից եկած գազելները կանգնում են Հայաստանի ֆուտբոլի ֆեդերացիայի դիմաց, որտեղից նրանց տանում են տեղամասեր:
> 
> *Զեյթունի 2/28 տեղամասում քվեարկած Մարտունու 3-րդ պաշտպանական շրջանի ժամկետային զինծառայող Վարդան Գյուրջինյանն էլ ասել է, որ իրենց հատուկ բաց են թողել ընտրություններին մասնակցելու համար, նշել է Մուսինյանը:*
> 
> Արման Մուսինյանը ասել է, որ թիվ 8 ընտրատեղամասում քվեարկությունը ընթանում է հոգեբանական տեռորի պայմաններում:


http://lragir.am/src/index.php?id=lr...ntry&pid=26950

----------

Kuk (31.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Լևոն Տեր Պետրոսյան
> Ենտրելու եմ Բարգավաճ


Ամեն մարդ իրան արժանի թեկնածու պետք ա ընտրի:

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Enigmatic (31.05.2009), Mephistopheles (31.05.2009), Rammstein (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ՈՍՏԻԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՎԵՐԱՀՍԿՈՒՄ Է ԱՀԱԶԱՆԳԵՐԸ*
> Երևանի ավագանու ընտրությունների բնականոն գործընթացը շարունակվում է: Ընտրությունների ընթացքում արձանագրված օրնախախտումների վերաբերյալ ահազանգերը գտնվում են ոստիկանության վերահսկողության տակ, հանգամանքները ճշտվում են:
> 
> *Արդյունքների մասին տեղեկատվությունը կհրապարակվի առաջիկայում, ասվում է ՀՀ ոստիկանության հաղորդագրության մեջ*:


լրագիր
այ քեզ բան:օ

----------


## Elmo

Մարդ կա ընտրում ա *ՀՀԿ*.
Հասկանում եմ իշխանական թեկնածու ա, կարող ա մարդիկ շահ ունեն, կամ վախենում են: Համենայն դեպս պատճառները գոնե հասկանալի ա

Մարդ կա ընտրում ա *Դաշնակցություն*.
էլի եմ հասկանում: Մարդիկ կարող ա սրտանց հավատում են դաշնակցությանը: Որովհետև դաշնակցությունը գոնե գաղափարախոսություն ու ռեալ, հստակ ծրագիր ունի:

Մարդ կա ընտրում ա *ՀԱԿ*.
Հասկանալի ա: Մարդիկ ուզում են ազատվել ռեժմից, ուզում են երկրի բռնապետությունից ազատվեն: Լրիվ հասկանալի ա:

Մարդ կա ընտրում ա *ԱԼՄ*
Լրիվ հասկանալի ա: Կամ տատուն տելեվիզոր են տվել, կամ հումորի ու փոստի համար ա ընտրում:

Մարդ կա *ՀԱՍԿ*  ա ընտրում.
Բայց տենց մարդ կա՞

Այ բայց ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում ինչու՞ են մարդիկ ընտրում *Օրինաց Երկիր*, *ԲՀԿ*:
Ընտրակեղծիք ըլնեմ չեմ հասկանում:

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Enigmatic (31.05.2009), Rammer (31.05.2009), Rammstein (31.05.2009), Yellow Raven (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ԱՌԱՋԻՆ ՆԱԽԱԳԱՀՆ ԷԼ ՔՎԵԱՐԿԵՑ ԵՎ ՉՇՓՎԵՑ ԼՐԱԳՐՈՂՆԵՐԻ ՀԵՏ*
> 
> 
> Նույն տեղամասում, ուր առավոտյան ժամը 11-ին քվեարկել էր Սերժ Սարգսյանը, ժամը 13-ին ընտանիքի` կնոջ, հարսի եւ թոռների հետ քվեարկության է եկել առաջին նախագահ, քաղաքապետի թեկնածու Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը: 9/10 տեղամասում կատարելով իր քաղաքացիական պարտքը, Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ի պատասխան լրագրողների հարցերի, թե ինչի ակնկալիքով եւ հանուն ինչի է քվեարկել, ասել է, թե բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները կտա վաղը: *“Վաղը, ամեն ինչը վաղը: Բոլոր հարցերին կպատասխանեմ վաղը”, ասել է Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանը:*


լրագիր

----------

Rammer (31.05.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Ենտրելու եմ Բարգավաճ


Նրանք ովքեր *ԵՆՏՐՈՒՄ ԵՆ,* իհարկե պետք է Բարգավաճ ենտրեն...ասենք թե, որ դա այոոո

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Enigmatic (31.05.2009), Yellow Raven (31.05.2009), Աբելյան (01.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ԸՍՏ ԿԸՀ-Ի ԵՎ ԱՐԹՈՒՐ ԲԱՂԴԱՍԱՐՅԱՆԻ, ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ ԱՆՑՆՈՒՄ Է ԲՆԱԿԱՆՈՆ*
> 
> Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի եւ Անվտանգության խորհրդի քարտուղար Արթուր Բաղդասարյանի կարծիքով, Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությունն անցնում է բնականոն, լուրջ միջադեպեր չկան: *Նրանք թերեւս ճիշտ են, քանի որ եթե չլինեին կեղծիքներն ու խախտումները, ընտրությունը կլիներ աննորմալ:*


 :Hands Up:  անեկդոտ ա
լրագիր

----------

Աբելյան (01.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Այ բայց ոչ մի կերպ չեմ հասկանում ինչու՞ են մարդիկ ընտրում Օրինաց Երկիր, ԲՀԿ:
> Ընտրակեղծիք ըլնեմ չեմ հասկանում:


Էլմօ ջան բարոյական մարդու համար իհարկե անհասկանալի է նման բանը...բայց 5000 դրամանոց ձայնավաճառի դեպքում լրիվ տրամաբանական... :Wink:

----------


## Enigmatic

Մի հարց տամ էլի, մինչև ժամը քանիսն ա ընտրությունները տևելու

----------


## Elmo

> Մի հարց տամ էլի, մինչև ժամը քանիսն ա ընտրությունները տևելու


20:00

----------

Enigmatic (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Թեժ գծի արձանագրած խախտումները*
> Ընտրությունների ընթացքում առաջացող բոլոր խնդիրների, ինչպես նաեւ նկատելի խախտումների դեպքում խնդրում ենք զանգահարել թեժ գիծ՝ անվճար իրավական խորհրդատվության համար։ Անհրաժեշտության դեպքում Արագ արձագանքման խումբը օգնություն կտրամադրի տեղում։
> 
> Օրվա ընթացքում թեժ գծի ողջ աշխատանքը կլուսաբանվի www.hra.am-ի կողմից։ Խնդրում ենք հետեւել մեր կայքի աշխատանքներին։
> 
> Այսօր առավոտյան ժամը 8։00-ին արագ արձագանքման մեքենաները սկսեցին իրենց աշխատանքը։ 20 մեքենաներ մեկնեցին քաղաքի տարբեր թաղամասեր։ Յուրաքանչյուր մեքենա համալրված է հետևյալ կազմով` մեկական իրավաբան, դիտորդ, ակտիվիստ և լրագրող: Մեքենաների աշխատանքները համակարգվում են թեժ գծի աշխատակազմի կողմից՝ ընդունվող զանգերին համաձայն։
> 
> *12:53* Հարց՝ Դիտորդը կարո՞ղ է օգնել ընտրողի քվեարկությում կատարելու համար, եթե թույլ է տվել հանձնաժողովի նախագահը:
> Պատասխան՝ Այո: Սահմանափակումը վերաբերվում է միայն վստահված անձին: Նույն անձը կարող է օգնություն ցուցաբերել միայն մեկ անգամ:
> ...


թեժ գիծ
*080-080-804*

----------

Ֆրեյա (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

Նաև շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե ում են ընտրելու այն մարդիկ, որոնք ընկնում են հարևանների տներով և խնդրելով ձայն հավաքում, ձայն մուրում ՀՀԿ-ի համար՝ միաժամանակ վստահեցնելով, որ իրենք անձամբ Լևոնին են ընտրելու, ուղղակի գումարի դիմաց այդ աշխատանքը կատարում են :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԳՅՈՒՄՐԻԻՑ ՔՎԵԱՐԿՈՂՆԵՐ ԵՐԵՎԱՆՈՒՄ
> Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի շտաբը տրամադրել է իր գրանցած խախտումներն ու միջադեպերը տարբեր ընտրատեղամասերից:
> 
> 30.05.09, 20:00-ի սահմաններում
> Նոր Նորք
> ՀԱԿ-ի Նոր Նորքի նախընտրական շտաբի ներկայացուցիչը ականտես է եղել ընտրակաշառքի բաժանմանը, լուսանկարել այն եվ զանգահարել է ոստիկանություն։ Ոստիկանությունը ժամանել է ՀԱԿ-ի շտաբ, գրանցել խախտումը եվ անցկացրել հարցաքննություն
> 
> 31.05. 09, 08:10-ի սահմաններում
> Ավանի շախմատի դպրոցի մոտ
> ...


շարունակություն՝



> 5.* 11։00*-ի սահմաններում 13/22, Էրեբունի Գ, Բեգլարյանի կողմնակիցները հենց տեղամասում քվեարկողներին տանում են կից սենյակ եվ 5000-ական դրամ ընտրակաշառք բաժանում։
> 
> 6. *11։00*-ի սահմաններում 9/04, 9/05 Տեղի է ունենում բաց քվեարկություն։ Սկսվում է ծեծկռտուկ։
> 
> 7. *11։00*-ի սահմաններում 2/30, Նոր Նորք ՀՀԿ ներկայացուցիչները ահաբեկչության միջոցով ստիպում են քվեարկել ՀՀԿ-ի օգտին
> 
> 8. *11։00*-ի սահմաններում Արեշի 35 դպրոցի բակում Ֆորդ մակնիշի 03374 պետհամարանիշով եվ Գազել մակնիշի 13380 պետհամարանիշով միկրոավտոբուսներին մոտենում են ընտրողները եվ ստանում ընտրակաշառք, որից հետո գնում են քվեարկելու
> 
> 9. *11։00*-ի սահմաններում 2/28, Ժամկետային զինծառայող Գյուրջանյան Վարդանը, զինվորական համազգեստով եվ զինվորական գրքույկով ներկայացել է ընտրությունների եվ հայտարարել, որ իրեն ԼՂՀ Մարտունու թիվ 3 զարամասից, իր բոլոր Երեվանի հաշվառում ունեցող ընկերների հետ միասին ուղարկել են մասնակցելու ընտրություններին։ Ժառանգություն կուսակցության կողմից հանձնաժողովի անդամը եվ ՀԱԿ-ի վստահված անձը պահանջել են գրանցել խախտումը գրանցամատյանում սակայն հանձնաժողովը չի գրանցել։
> ...


ՀԱԿ

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ԴԻՏՈՐԴԸ ՈՒՂՂՈՐԴՈՒՄ ԷՐ, ԻՍԿ ՄՅՈՒՍԸ ՉԷՐ ՀԻՇՈՒՄ*
> 
> Շենգավիթի թիվ 12/16 եւ 12/17 ընտրատեղամասերում աչքի են ընկել 'Ընտրությունը քոնն է' դիտորդական կազմակերպության ներկայացուցիչները: 12/16 տեղամասում դիտորդը կանգնել է քվեախցիկների մեջտեղում եւ բացահայտ ուղղորդել է քվեարկող քաղաքացիներին, իսկ 12/17 ընտրատեղամասում 'Ընտրությունը քոնն է'-ի դիտորդը այն հարցին, թե ինքը որտեղից է, նախ պատասխանել է, թե թաղապետարանի աշխատակից է, իսկ հետո նոր 'հիշել', որ դիտորդ է եւ ներկայացրել դիտորդական վկայականը:


lragir.am

----------


## Սամվել

ՀԱԿ +1  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ՖՈՒՏՈՒՐԻՍՏԱԿԱՆ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ ՄԵԾ ՔԱՂԱՔՈՒՄ*
> 
> 
> Հենց սկզբից, ինչպես եւ սպասվում էր, *իշխանական Մեծ կուսակցությունը* համը հանեց: Դեռ ընտրատեղամասերը չբացված, նրանք շտապելով ընտրության էին բերել ավտոբուսներով մարդկանց հեռու տեղերից: Հետո պարզվել էր, որ այդ մարդիկ դեռ նախորդ օրն են ընտրել, այսինքն, իշխանական Մեծ կուսակցությունը 8 տարի առաջ տեղի ունեցած ընտրությունների արդյունքներն արդեն փորձում էր դեմ անել, միայն ամսաթիվը փոխելով:
> 
> Հետո պարզվեց, որ դրանք բոլորովին ուրիշ ընտրությունների ցուցակներ են եւ կապ չունեն քաղաքի մեծ ընտրությունների հետ: Դա դուր չէր եկել *Հաղթանդամների կուսակցությանը*, որոնք համենայն դեպս մի երկու հանձնաժողովի անդամների առավոտյան ծեծեցին: Ընդդիմադիր Մեծ կուսակցության անդամները սկսեցին բողոքել եւ հայտարարել, որ իրենց ծեծում են ու ծեծում:
> 
> *Ազգային Հին կուսակցությունը* առավոտյան դեռ ձայն չէր հանում, շատ լավ հասկանալով, որ հեռու տեղից բերած իրենց թեկնածուն մեծ քաղաքում այնքան էլ ճանաչված չէ: Օրենքի վերաբերյալ անհասկանալի մարդկանց կուսակցությունը առավոտյան 7 անց կես արդեն հայտարարեց, որ ոչ մի ընտրակեղծիք չկա եւ իրենք կհամագործակցեն բոլորի հետ, ովքեր կհաղթեն: *Հնագույն մարդկանց նորագույն կուսակցության ղեկավարին, կեսօրվա դրությամբ դեռեւս գտնել չէր հաջողվե*լ:
> 
> ...


 :LOL: 
http://lragir.am/src/index.php?id=lr...iety&pid=26957

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Ընտրողը երազելու իրավունք չունի:* Ընտրողի կտրվածությունը մեր թիվ մեկ ընտրովի մարմնի` ԱԺ-ի գործունեությունից բերեց նրան, որ մենք օրենքներին ծանոթանում ենք միայն դրանց ընդունվելուց հետո: Մենք կարող ենք ավելի վճռական լինել այսօր:
> 
> Մեր պրագմատիզմը պետք է մեզ ոչ միայն շուկայում մթերք ընտրելիս, այլ առաջին հերթին այսօր` ընտրական տեղամասում: Մենք իրավունք չունենք ընտրել` գնա՞լ, թե՞ չգնալ ընտրությունների: *Որպես Երևանի բնակիչներ` մենք պատասխանատու ենք քաղաքի համար, ու այդ պատասխանատվությունն այսօր վերջապես կարող ենք գործի վերածել:*


ամբողջական հոդվածը տես այստեղ

----------


## Ambrosine

թեժ գիծ՝




> *14:20*  20 համարի մեքենան հայտնում է, որ 7/13 տեղամասի դիմաց կանգնած է 24 մակնիշի մեքենան վրան ՀՀԿ դրոշներ, ինչը կարող է դիտարկվել որպես քարոզչություն:
> 
> *14:15*  3/01 ընտրատեղամասում 14 մեքենան հայտնում է, որ քվեախցիկը սխալ է տեղադրված եղել: Արագ արձագանքման խմբի պահանջով հանձնաժողովի նախագահը դժվարությամբ, բայց համաձայնել է տեղափոխել: Ոստիկանների սենյակի մուտքը հենց ընտրատեղամասում է, եւ նրանք պարբերաբար ելումուտ են անում:
> 
> *14:13* համար 5 մեքենան տեղեկացնում է, որ 12/21 ընտրատեղամասում կան կուտակումներ, արագ արձագանքման մեքենայի հայտնվելուն պես մարդիկ ցրվել են:
> 
> *13:45*  համար 20 մեքենան տեղեկացնում է, որ 8/18 ընտրատեղամասում առավոտյան 8-ից մոտ 100 հոգի քվեարկել են եւ քվեաթերթիկները առանց ծրարների լցրել են քվեատուփի մեջ: ՀԱԿ-ի ու Դաշնակցության ներկայացուցիչները այս առիթով դիմել են հանձնաժողովի նախագահին, վերջինս սկզբում ոչինչ չի ձեռնարկել, եւ միայն այդ մարդկանց քվեարկելուց հետո համաձայնել է, որ այդպես չի կարելի:
> 
> *13:44*  համար 20 մեքենան տեղեկացնում է, որ 8/18 ընտրատեղամասում առավոտյան 7.40 մի աղջիկ խնդրել է, որ իրեն թույլ տան քվեարկել: ՀԱԿ-ի ներկայացուցիչը չի համաձայնվել, ու 8.00 այդ աղջիկը քվեարկել ու գնացել է: 10.30 նա նորից եկել է քվեարկելու, ՀԱԿ-ի ներկայացուցիչը նրան ճանաչել ու չի թույլատրել: Հանձնաժողովի նախագահն ասել է, որ դա նույն անձը չի, բայց անունը ցուցակում չկա:
> ...

----------


## Ambrosine

երեխեքը ընտրատեղամասերից հայտնում են, որ մինչև հիմա շարունակվում է <<կարուսելը>>. մարդկանց գազելներով ու ռաֆերով տանում են ընտրության. տիրում է վախի մթնոլորտ

----------


## Fedayi

Հօգուտ ՀԱԿ-ի եմ քվերարկել` որպես միակ անցնող ընդդիմադիր ուժ:

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ԲԱՐԵԿԱՄԱԿՌԻՎ ԴԱՎԻԹԱՇԵՆՈՒՄ. ՄԻՋԱՄՏԵԼ Է ՌԱԶՄԱԿԱՆ ՈՍՏԻԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՊԵՏԸ
> Դավիթաշեն համայնքում ընտրական կրքերը բորբոքվել են բավական դրամատիկ բովանդակությամբ: “Բարգավաճ Հայաստան” կուսակցության նախագահ Գագիկ Ծառուկյանի թիկնազորի ներկայացուցիչներից “բանգլադեշցի Համոն” ծեծի էր ենթարկել Դավիթաշենի ՀՀԿ-ական թաղապետ Արթուր Գեւորգյանին, ով ԲՀԿ-ական Ռուբեն Գեւորգյանի` “ծաղիկ Ռուբոյի” եղբորորդին է: Գործին դրանից հետո միջամտել է Արթուր Գեւորգյանի աները` Ռազմական ոստիկանության պետ Վովա Գասպարյանը եւ պատասխան ծեծի է ենթարկել Ռուբեն Գեւորգյանին, ով Դավիթաշենում պաշտպանում է ԲՀԿ պատիվը:


բա լավ, որ մեր <<քաղաքական>> գործիչները սենց լավ դերասան են, ինչի մի հատ քոռ բանակցություններում չեն կարողանում հաղթող դուրս գալ? ճիշտ է, իրենք քաղաքական գործիչ չեն, իրենք գեղցի են, իսկ էս ժողովուրդն էլ էլ չասեմ` ինչ ա... հոտի նման հավաքում, լցնում են գազելները ու.... դեպի ընտրատեղամաս :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> երեխեքը ընտրատեղամասերից հայտնում են, որ մինչև հիմա շարունակվում է <<կարուսելը>>. մարդկանց գազելներով ու ռաֆերով տանում են ընտրության. տիրում է վախի մթնոլորտ


որպես սրա ապացույց կան տեսանյութեր: Բայց քանի որ երեխեքը դեռ շրջում են տեղամասերով, տեսանյութերը կլինեն ավելի ուշ

----------


## Ambrosine

թեժ գիծ՝




> *15:30* 5 մեքենան հայտնում է, որ 12/17 տեղամասում ցուցակում գրված էր ազգանուն, որը գրանցված էր այլ տեղ: Դիտորդներն են պարզել, որ այլ տեղ է գրանցված:
> 
> *15:25* 16 մեքենան արձանագրել է, որ 1/1 տեղամասում մի կին տաքսիով բերում էր մեծահասակ ընտրողներին, զգուշացնում նրանց, որ ասեն, որ լավ չեն տեսնում եւ օգնության կարիք ունեն: Նույն կինը փոխանցել է այդ մեծահասակներին ինչ-որ ծրարներ: Խումբը արձանագրել է նաեւ, որ խցերը սխալ էին տեղադրված:
> 
> *15:18* մեքենան հայտնում է, որ 5/15 տեղամասում Դաշնակցության ներկայացուցչին անպատվել են, ուրիշ Դաշնակցության ներկայացուցիչներ հավաքվել են, դրսում թաղապետի տեղակալը, որը դաշնակ է, ապտակել է ՀԱԿԻ-ի ներկայացուցչին:
> 
> *15:07* 14-րդ մեքենան հայտնում է, որ 3/05, 3/06 տեղամասերում ինչ-որ անձինք իրենց մոտ ցուցակներով ստուգում էին, թե ովքեր են ընտրել, եւ ասում էին, ով չի ընտրել, գնանք բերենք:
> 
> *14:50* 5-րդ մեքենան հայտնում է, որ 12/13 տեղամասում հետեւյալ խախտումն է արձանագրվել՝ առանց հանձնաժողովի նախագահի իմացության օգնություն է ցուցաբերվել քվեարկության ժամանակ:


...

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ՏԵՂԵԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆԵՐ ՆՈՐ ԽԱԽՏՈՒՄՆԵՐԻ ԵՎ ԱՎՏՈՄԱՏՆԵՐԻ ՄԱՍԻՆ*
> 
> _Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսը տարածել է նոր հաղորդագրություն ընտրախախտումների մասին: Խախտումները բազմաթիվ են, որոնցից ներկայացնում ենք մի քանիսը:_
> 
> Էրեբունու թիվ 13/18 տեղամասում կանխվել է լցոնման փորձ, *առգրավվել է 24 քվեաթերթիկ*՝ 7-ՀՀԿ, 5-ԲՀԿ, *12-ՕԵԿ*, կազմվում է արձանագրություն:
> *
> Ծեծի են ենթարկել ՀԱԿ-ի ավագանու ցուցակից Հայկ Գեվորգյանին* 8/15 տեղամասում: 8/05, 8/06, 8/07 տեղամասերում, որոնք Մալաթիայում են *բաց քվեարկություն եվ լցոնումներ են իրականացվում է Անդրեյ Զատիկյանի գլխավորությամբ* /ի լրումն նախկինում տրված տեղեկատվության/ , այնտեղ կանգնած է Մալաթիա Սեբաստիա համայնքի թաղապետ Դավիթ Օհանյանին պատկանող 06060 պետհամարանիշով մեքենան, ինչպես նաեվ Զատիկյանին պատկանող 60045 մեքենան:
> 
> Մալաթիայի 8/03 եւ 8/04 ընտրատեղամասերում տեղի է ունեցել քվեարկություն զինվորական գրքույկներով, նկարահանված է Գալա հեռուստաընկերության կողմից: Նարեկացի 3 շենքի բակում լրացվում են ընտրողների անձնագրային տվյալները, անօրինականությունը գրանցված եվ լուսանկարված է։*Երաժշտական դպրոցի մոտ կանգնած են Գազելներ, հավաքում են մարդկանց եվ տեղափոխում ընտրատեղամաս, փաստը գրանցված եվ լուսանկարված է Ավանում*:
> ...


lragir

----------


## ministr

Արդյունքը պարզ ա, եթե արդեն Ղարաբաղից են բերում ընտրելու.. Աչքիս Երևանը վարդագույն քաղաքից դառնալու ա սև քաղաք:
Կարելի ա հրապարակի մեջտեղում, կամ նաև մի քանի այլ տեղեր մեքենաներով խոտ բերել լցնել գազելով տեղափոխվող ոչխարների համար: Արա մարդ մի քիչ էլ թասիբ պտի ունենա էլի:

----------

Fedayi (31.05.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

ընտանիքով կատարեցինք մեր քաղաքացիական պարտքը  :Pioneer:  ՀԱԿ ի օգտին մեր ընտանիքի կողմից 4 ձայն

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Աբելյան (01.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Արդյունքը պարզ ա


Երևանցիների փոխարեն 10 հոգի մարդ ա որոշում, թե ով ա դառնալու քաղաքապետ: Ամոթ էլ ա, եթե մարսեն:

----------

Kuk (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

վաու :չանեն պոկվող սմայլիկ
նոր գնացի խանութ /թե երբ էի խանութ  գնացել/, մեր ամբողջ բակով մեկ տեղակայված են գազելներ ու ռաֆեր... դեռ մեկն էլ մոտեցավ, թե՝ քուրիկ ջան, Դուք արդեն գնացել եք ընտրության? երևի ուզում էր ինձ էլ գազելի <<զոհ>> դարձներ :Angry2: 

հեսա գնամ ընտրության, գամ պատմեմ

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ՄԻԹԵ ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻ ԵՂԲԱՅՐՆ ԷԼ*
> Ինչպես տեղեկացնում Է Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսը, Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությանը Կենտրոնի 10/19 եւ 10/20 *տեղամասեր է մտել Սաշիկ Սարգսյանը մոտ 50 հոգանոց խմբով եւ փորձել է լցոնումներ կատարել, հայտարարելով, թե սա իր երկիրն է և ինչ կուզի կանի, լրագրողները սկսել են նկարել, ստիպված թողել են և հեռացել:*
> 
> Մալաթիայի 8/05 տեղամասում բռնության են ենթարկվել 168 Ժամ թերթի լրագրող Արմինե Ավետյանը եվ Թրանսփերանսի Ինթերնեշնլ ՀԿ-ի դիտորդ Սոնա Այվազյանը, քվեատուփ է լցվել մոտ 100 քվեաթերթիկ: Այդ մասին եւս տեղեկացնում է Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսը:
> 
> Ընտրախախտումների մասին Կոնգրեսի տարածած հաղորդագրության համաձայն, 7/7 տեղամասում ՀՀԿ հանձնաժողովի անդամ Հովհաննես Սարգսյանը անձամբ լցոնումներ է կատարել, իսկ Աջափնյակի 6/01 տեղամասում ՀՅԴ վստահված անձը բռնել է կասկածելի տղամարդ, որի ձեռքում հայտնաբերել են կնոջ անձնագիր։ Պարզվել է, որ այդ անձնագիրը ՕԵԿ-ի հանձնաժողովի անդամ Մելսիդա Ազարյանինն է։ Լցոնում է տեղի ունեցել 8/01 տեղամասում` Մալաթիայում, ինչի մասին հայտնում է Transperancy International  կազմակերպության դիտորդը։ ՀԺ-ի լրագրողը փորձել է լուսանկարել, սակայն նրա ֆոտոխցիկը խլել են։ Վստահված անձանց սպառնացել են, ասելով, որ նրանք ոչինչ չեն տեսել։


lragir

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ՎԱՐԴԱՆԻԿ ԶՈՐԱՎԱՐ ԶՐԱՀԱԳԱԶԵԼԸ* 
> Տեղեկանալով Գյումրիից գազելներով Երեւան տեղափոխվող մարդկանց մասին ահազանգերին եւ Գյումրիում ականատես լինելով այդ գազելների կուտակումներին, մեր գյումրեցի ընթերցողներից մեկը զանգահարել էր խմբագրություն եւ հետաքրքիր համեմատություն անցկացրել մայիսի 31-ին կայացող Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրության այդ փաստի եւ 1918 թվականի մայիսյան ապստամբության միջեւ:
> 
> Բանն այն է, որ մայիսյան ապստամբությանը Գյումրիից գործի է դրվել “Վարդան զորավար” զրահագնացքը, որն ուղեւորվել է Երեւան: Մեր ընթերցողը նկատել է, որ այժմ էլ թերեւս գործի է դրվում “Վարդանիկ զորավար” զրահագազելը: Վարդանիկ գյումրեցիները փաղաքշաբար կոչում են իրենց քաղաքապետ Վարդան Ղուկասյանին, ով ըստ տարածված տեղեկատվության, ղեկավարում է գազելներով ընտրողների Երեւան տեղափոխման գործընթացը: Մեր ընթերցողը նշում է, որ համաձայն Զորանամակի, Վարդանիկ զորավարը պետք է ապահովի 1000 ընտրող արքունական ընտրաբանակին:


...

----------


## Artgeo

*Ա1+ 14.00 -ի մոբայլ թողարկում*

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի աձանագրած խախտումները*
> 1. *15։00*-ի սահմաններում Արցախի 8 Փող են բաժանվում։
> 
> 2. *15։00*-ի սահմաններում 11/09, 35 դպրոց Գազելներով մարդկանց բերում են։
> 
> 3. *15։00*-ի սահմաններում Էրեբունի, Նոր Արեշ 31-րդ փողոցում ՀՀԿ-ն զբաղված է քարոզչությամբ, բաժանում է 5000-ական դրամ եվ տեղափոխում ընտրողներին ընտրատարածք
> 
> 4. *15։00*-ի սահմաններում 11/14 Անց է կացվում բաց քվեարկություն
> 
> ...


էհհ, դեմոկրատական երկիր իմ Հայաստան :Sad:

----------


## ministr

Պատկերացնում եմ արդեն վաղն ինչա կատարվելու;

----------


## Ahik

ՄԻԹԵ ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻ ԵՂԲԱՅՐՆ ԷԼ
Ինչպես տեղեկացնում Է Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսը, Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությանը Կենտրոնի 10/19 եւ 10/20 տեղամասեր է մտել Սաշիկ Սարգսյանը մոտ 50 հոգանոց խմբով եւ փորձել է լցոնումներ կատարել, հայտարարելով, թե սա իր երկիրն է և ինչ կուզի կանի, լրագրողները սկսել են նկարել, ստիպված թողել են և հեռացել: 

Մալաթիայի 8/05 տեղամասում բռնության են ենթարկվել 168 Ժամ թերթի լրագրող Արմինե Ավետյանը եվ Թրանսփերանսի Ինթերնեշնլ ՀԿ-ի դիտորդ Սոնա Այվազյանը, քվեատուփ է լցվել մոտ 100 քվեաթերթիկ: Այդ մասին եւս տեղեկացնում է Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսը:

Ընտրախախտումների մասին Կոնգրեսի տարածած հաղորդագրության համաձայն, 7/7 տեղամասում ՀՀԿ հանձնաժողովի անդամ Հովհաննես Սարգսյանը անձամբ լցոնումներ է կատարել, իսկ Աջափնյակի 6/01 տեղամասում ՀՅԴ վստահված անձը բռնել է կասկածելի տղամարդ, որի ձեռքում հայտնաբերել են կնոջ անձնագիր։ Պարզվել է, որ այդ անձնագիրը ՕԵԿ-ի հանձնաժողովի անդամ Մելսիդա Ազարյանինն է։ Լցոնում է տեղի ունեցել 8/01 տեղամասում` Մալաթիայում, ինչի մասին հայտնում է Transperancy International  կազմակերպության դիտորդը։ ՀԺ-ի լրագրողը փորձել է լուսանկարել, սակայն նրա ֆոտոխցիկը խլել են։ Վստահված անձանց սպառնացել են, ասելով, որ նրանք ոչինչ չեն տեսել։

http://www.lragir.am/src/index.php?id=country&pid=26967

----------


## Ambrosine

Մալաթիա Սեբաստիայից տեղեկացնում են, որ 30 հոգի ներխուժել են տեղամասերից մեկը և սկսել լցոնումներ իրականացնել: ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչը այդ ամենից այժմ ահաբեկված գտնվում է շտաբում, իսկ մյուս տեղամասում անձամբ հանձնաժողովի նախագահն է իրականացնում լցոնումները:

ամեն ինչ ֆիքսված է, շուտով ՀԱԿ շտաբը կտեղադրի տեսանյութերը

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պատկերացնում եմ արդեն վաղն ինչա կատարվելու;


վաղվան գուցե չհասնի էլ :Think: ... ՀԱԿ-ը կոչ է  արել հնարավորինս շատ մարդկանցով մնալ ընտրատեղամասերի մոտ՝ մինչև արդյունքների մասին հայտնելը: Մոտավորապես մինչև 23:00, քանի որ դրանից ուշ հայտարարելը արդեն կնշանակի, որ այնտեղ զբաղված են ընտրակեղծումներով

----------


## ministr

Էս էն դեպքնա, որ ասում էի ընտրական տեղամասերին կցված պետք ա լինեն արագ արձագանքման խմբեր` ինքնապաշտպանական նպատակով:

----------

Ahik (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս էն դեպքնա, որ ասում էի ընտրական տեղամասերին կցված պետք ա լինեն արագ արձագանքման խմբեր` ինքնապաշտպանական նպատակով:


ministr ջան, հավատացնում եմ, որ էդքան էլ անճար վիճակ չի, կան այդպիսի խմբեր: Կա շրջիկ խումբ, որը տեղում է ֆիքսում խախտումները, որոշները ընտրատեղամասերին են մոտ կանգնած, որ հանկարծ չվնասեն ՀԱԿ-ի այս կամ այն ներկայացուցչին: Բայց լցոնումները չեն կարող կանխել, եթե աջակցություն չկա օրենքի պաշտպաններից: ԵԹե ՀԱԿ-ի կողմնակիցներն էլ զինված շրջեն, հարվածեն լցոնումներ իրականացնողներին, իրենք էլ տեսախցիկ ջարդեն կամ հենց սկսեն լցոնումները, կնշանակի իրենցից ոչնչով չենք տարբերվում, ընտրություններն էլ զինված պայքար են: ՀԱԿ-ը լրիվ այլ ուղի է ընտրել պայքարի՝ սահմանադրական ուղին

----------


## ministr

Շրջիկ խմբերը ինչքան հասկացա 4 հոգուց բաղկացած խմբեր են ` իրավաբան, լրագրող, ակտիվիստ ու էլի մի հոգի: Բայց էդ խումբն ընդամենը կարող է ֆիքսել, իսկ էդ ֆիքսածը ոչ մեկի մրգին չի: Ես չեմ ասում լցոնում անեն, բայց էն դեպքը բացառվի որ մի 10 հոգով գան վստահված անձերին ահաբեկեն, ընտրատղամասից լարեն ու ինչ ուզում են անեն:
Իսկ ընդհանրապես ընտրություններից առաջ որ կոնկրետ մի 10 հոգու ժամանակավոր շարքից հանեն շատ ավելի հանգիստ կանցնի:

----------


## Ambrosine

ես էլ նոր եկա ընտրությունից. հերիք չէր, որ բակում կանգնած էին մեծ թվով փոխադրամիջոցներ, դե ես էլ հրաժարվեցի իրենց հետ գնալ, դեռ շենքի հետևն էլ ավելի շատ էին

ընտրատեղամասում էլ մի քանի ծանրքաշայիններ ինչ-որ կնոջ համոզում էին գնալ, հաց ուտել, մի քիչ հանգստանալ: Իսկ այդ կինը համառորեն հրաժարվում էր: Ենթադրում եմ, որ ՀԱԿ-ի ներկայացուցիչ էր: Քվեախցերը իրոք լավ չէին դրված: Այնպես էին դրված, որ ցանկության դեպքում կտեսնեիր, թե ով ում է ընտրում: Դա էլ հոգեբանական պահ է

Տուն վերադառնալիս էլ հանրապետականից մի ծանոթ տղա ասաց, որ ինքն անձամբ արդեն մի խախտում տեսել է, երբ ընդամենը 5 րոպեով է այնտեղ եղել: Բայց համեմատած Մալաթիայի, մեր մոտ դրախտ է, իսկ հանձնաժողովի անդամները հրեշտակներ՝ թևերով

վերջը չգիտեմ, կաշխատեմ լուր ստանալուն պես այստեղ տեղադրել

----------


## ministr

Մեզ մոտ քվեախցերը ճիշտ էին դրած, ընտրությունն էլ առաց եքսցեսների էր ընթանում: Ճիշտա էս կիրակի օրով համատիրությունը աշխատանքի ա ու պարզա ինչ նպատակով: Որ չտեսա բիձեք են դուրս գալիս բողոքելով, երևի իրանց պատկերացրած 10-20 հազարի փոխարեն 5 հազար էին կոխել հետևները:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շրջիկ խմբերը ինչքան հասկացա 4 հոգուց բաղկացած խմբեր են ` իրավաբան, լրագրող, ակտիվիստ ու էլի մի հոգի: Բայց էդ խումբն ընդամենը կարող է ֆիքսել, իսկ էդ ֆիքսածը ոչ մեկի մրգին չի: Ես չեմ ասում լցոնում անեն, բայց էն դեպքը բացառվի որ մի 10 հոգով գան վստահված անձերին ահաբեկեն, ընտրատղամասից լարեն ու ինչ ուզում են անեն:
> Իսկ ընդհանրապես ընտրություններից առաջ որ կոնկրետ մի 10 հոգու ժամանակավոր շարքից հանեն շատ ավելի հանգիստ կանցնի:


էէէ, մինիստր ջան, ախր եթե այդպիսի փորձ անգամ արվի, իշխանությունը տանկերով կմտնի տեղամաս, ընտրությունները կհետաձգվեն... ընդդիմությունը կհայտարարվի սադրիչների հավաքածու, զոմբիներ, մարդասպաններ.... բոլոր ղեկավարներին արդեն կձերբակալեն, դա հաստատ, այդպիսի հնարավորություն հաստատ ձեռքներից բաց չեն թողնի, իսկ Եվրոպայի աչքին էլ 2 տոննա թոզ կփչեն, թե բա տեսաք՝ ինչ արեց ընդդիմությունը: Դեռ մի բան էլ իրենք իրենց հերոս կհռչակեն, որ կանխել են ոչ սահմանադրական ուղիով իշխանության գալու փորձ անողներին

իմ կարծիքով դա ելք չէ, ախր ՀԱԿ-ը չունի ոչ մի աջակցություն, բացի ժողովրդից, ու ինձ թվում է, որ իրենք ամեն ինչ անում են, որ հասցնեն հերթական շիկացած կետի ու հերթական սպանդը անեն՝ այս անգամ արդեն փորձելով վերացնել պապիին

----------


## ministr

Դե ուրեմն էս ընտրությունն էլ կլինի նույն ձևի ոնց որ մյուսները:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե ուրեմն էս ընտրությունն էլ կլինի նույն ձևի ոնց որ մյուսները:


չեմ վիճում :Wink: 

նոր մեր բարեկամն էլ զանգեց, ասեց, որ իր տղային Ղարաբաղից բերել են, որ ընտրի

----------


## ministr

Էս պետության մեջ ընտրություններում կարելի ա հաղթել միայն ուժով, մնացած բոլոր բաները ,ստացվումա որ երկրորդական են, ուղղակի շիրմա ուժի հաղթանակը օրինականցնելու համար:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Դե իսկ ինչ? հույս ունեինք, որ այս անգամ չգիտես ինչպես պետք է Սերժի խիղճը խոսի, ու որոշի արդար ընտրություններ անել? :Tongue: 

Չէ, հենց սկզբից էլ գիտեինք, որ սենց է լինելու, ու պատրաստ էինք...
Հիմա մնում է... չգիտեմ ինչ...  :LOL: 

Ինչ անկանխատեսելի վիճակ ա...  :Think:

----------


## ministr

Խիղճ? Դա մեծամասնության մոտ գոտկատեղից ներքևա գտնվում: Ուղղակի ամեն անգամ ուզում ես հավատալ, որ նախորդի նկատմամբ մի ցռթ լավ կլինի: Բայց ուրա թե:

----------


## Artgeo

Այ հիմա ուշադրություն դարձրեք ձեր շուրջ բոլորը: Հայաստանում ընտրություններից հետո մինչև ուշ երեկո Երևանում անընդհատ ինչ-որ մեքենաներ են վզզալով էս կողմ, էն կողմ անում: Մեքենաներում սովորաբար երիտասարդ տղաներ են նստած:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս պետության մեջ ընտրություններում կարելի ա հաղթել միայն ուժով, մնացած բոլոր բաները ,ստացվումա որ երկրորդական են, ուղղակի շիրմա ուժի հաղթանակը օրինականցնելու համար:


էլի չեմ վիճում :Jpit: 
եթե էն ժամանակ գոնե երկրապահը բացահայտ Շարժման հետ էր, հիմա խեղճացրել են, չկա որևէ օրինական ուժային միավոր, որ կանգնի ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին: Բոլորը իշխանության խամաճիկներն են

Լևոնը փորձում է ձևավորել քաղաքացիական հասարակություն, շատ լավ ա անում, ու ասեմ, որ փոփոխությունները անզեն աչքով էլ տեսանելի են: ԹԵկուզ ակումբի ներսում
բայց մեկ-մեկ գերագնահատում է քաղաքացուն. երբ որ ՀՀԿ-ին ընտրում են մոնոպոլիստները, հասկանում ես, որ ռեժիմի տապալման դեպքում, իրենք սննկանալու են, բայց երբ որ ՀՀԿ-ին ընտրում են սովից էն աշխարհ գնացողները, ինչ ա թե 5000 դրամ են տվել, այ էդ զարմանալի երևույթ ա :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ՀԱԿ-ի արձանագրած խախտումները*
> *16։50* 7/05 Գործադրվում է համատարած հոգեբանական ճնշում հանձնաժողովի նախահագի կողմից, նախագահը մերժել է գրանցել խախտումները գրանցամատյանում, ՀԱԿ վստահված անձին ստիպել են հեռանալ ընտրատարածքից եվ սկսել լցոնումներ՝ հայտնել է դիտորդը։
> 
> *16։54* 13/17 Ստացվել է տեղեկատվություն առ այն, որ պատրաստվում է հարձակում ընտրատեղամասի վրա։ Սույն տեղեկատվության հիման վրա Պ. Հովակիմյանի, ՀԱԿ հաղորդագրություն է ուղարկվել ոստիկանություն։ Համաձայն ոստիկանությունից ստացված պատասխանի 16։54 ոստիկանական օպերատիվ խումբ է ուղարկվել տեղամաս։
> 
> *17։00*-ի սահմաններում 1/08 Ավան «Ավետ» դիտորդական կազմակերպության անդամները հայտարարում են, որ իրենք հանդիսանում են ԲՀԿ-ի դիտորդներ են։ Դիտորդները սկսել են վիճել Ծ. Նազարյանի հետ, ապա Նազարյանի վրա հարձակվել է Հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Առնակ Մանուչարյանը սպառնացել եվ բռնություն է գործադրել նրա նկատմամբ եվ ասել «գլուխդ կջարդեմ, տեսախցիկը կջարդեմ...»։ Ժամանած ոստիկանները Նազարյանին դուրս են քաշել տեղամասից եվ ոչ մի միջոց չեն ձեռնարկել իրավախախտների դեմ։ Տեղեկատվությունը տրվել է Ծովինար Նազարյան լրագրողի կողմից։ Նախաօատրաստվում է գրավոր բողոք։
> 
> Օրվա ընթացքում 11/19 Շենգավիթ Թաղապետ Սարգիս Հովհաննիսյանը / Կադիլակ Սերոժ/ անընդհատ մտնում է տեղամաս իր շքախմբով եվ ցուցումներ տալիս։ Իր բացակայության ժամանակ ընտրական գործընթացին միջամտում է թաղապետի եղբայրը։ Հաղորդել է «Տարեգիր» թերթի լրագրող Գայանե Առուստամյանը։
> 
> ...


...

----------

Norton (01.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

> էլի չեմ վիճում
> եթե էն ժամանակ գոնե երկրապահը բացահայտ Շարժման հետ էր, հիմա խեղճացրել են, չկա որևէ օրինական ուժային միավոր, որ կանգնի ՀԱԿ-ի կողքին: Բոլորը իշխանության խամաճիկներն են
> 
> Լևոնը փորձում է ձևավորել քաղաքացիական հասարակություն, շատ լավ ա անում, ու ասեմ, որ փոփոխությունները անզեն աչքով էլ տեսանելի են: ԹԵկուզ ակումբի ներսում
> բայց մեկ-մեկ գերագնահատում է քաղաքացուն. երբ որ ՀՀԿ-ին ընտրում են մոնոպոլիստները, հասկանում ես, որ ռեժիմի տապալման դեպքում, իրենք սննկանալու են, բայց երբ որ ՀՀԿ-ին ընտրում են սովից էն աշխարհ գնացողները, ինչ ա թե 5000 դրամ են տվել, այ էդ զարմանալի երևույթ ա


Էդ էլա առանձին քաղաքականություն ` այնպես անել որ ոչ ոք ոչ մի բանի չհավատա: Դա բերումա նրան, որ նաղդ 5000 -ը գերադասեն վաղվա օրվանից:
Էս կեղծողները իրականում իրանց դարդն են, քան թե Գագոյի արևով են երդվում: Եթե հանկարծ Բեգլարյանը չանցավ ԼՏՊ-ն սրանց թթվածինը կփակի: Դրա համար ով ինչ ասես անում ա:

----------


## Artgeo

* ԿԱՍԵՑՎԵԼ Է ԿԱՐՈՒՍԵԼԻ ՓՈՐՁ ՇԵՆԳԱՎԻԹՈՒՄ (VIDEO)*
Շենքավիթի թիվ 144 դպրոցում գտնվող 8/33–ում մի երիտասարդ փորձել է ընտրատեղամասից դուրս հանել քվեաթերթիկը։
2009-05-31 07:20




«Դատարկ ծրարը ուզում էր գցել քվեատուփը, իսկ թերթիկը անձնագրի մեջ դուրս էր տանում կարուսելի համար»,- ասում է ՀԱԿ վստահված անձ Մանվել Օհանյանը։

Թելման Մուրադյան անունով երիտասարդը քվեաթերթիկին արդեն նշում էր արել ՀՀԿ-ի անվան դիմաց։ Փորձելով արդարանալ, նա ասել է, որ լավ չգիտի քվեարկության կարգը։ Նրան չեն տարել ոստիկանություն։ Հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Անահիտ Մուրադյանի խոսքով՝ խախտման վերաբերյալ կազմվել է արձանագրություն։

Ընտրական կարուսելի մեթոդը ենթադրում է, որ քվեաթերթիկի վրա նշում է արվում համապատասխան կուսակցության վերահսկողությամբ, ապա հաջորդ ընտրողը նշված թերթիկը դնում է ծրարի մեջ՝ դուրս բերելով նոր, մաքուր թերթիկ։

http://e-channel.am/?topic_id=2954

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009)

----------


## Նարե

ժողովուրդ ր   ութի տասնութը Արմինեի մասին է գրված, որ Աստղը գրել է

----------


## Ambrosine

> ժողովուրդ ր   ութի տասնութը Արմինեի մասին է գրված, որ Աստղը գրել է


հա, Նար, ուղղակի չուզեցի անուն նշեմ: :Wink: 
Մեր Մուրմուշկային էին ահաբեկել ընտրատեղամասում, որից հետո շտաբ էին տարել իրան երեխեքը

----------


## Artgeo

http://zhamanak.com/article/12204/



> 16: 50 Աջափնյակ համայնքի թիվ 131 դպրոցում տեղակայված 6/01 ընտրատեղամասում ժամը 16.15-ին տարածքային հանձնաժողովի անդամ, ՀՅԴ ներկայացուցիչ Սամվել Երեմյանը եւ տեղամասային հանձնաժողովի վստահված անձինք հրելով դուրս են հրավիրել Հելսինկյան ընկերակցության դիտորդ Լյուկ Վանդեւալլեյին նկարահանում կատարելու պատճառով: Այս պահին նա ընտրատեղամասում բողոքում է: Սամվել Երեմյանը նաեւ խոչընդոտել է «Հայկական ժամանակ» թերթի թղթակցին լուսաբանել ընտրատեղամասի քվեարկությունը:
> 
> 16: 45 Աջափնյակի 6/01 տեղամասում ժամը 15.15-ին դաշնակցական անձը` Մարիա Կարա-Թորյանը, կասկածել է մի անչափաս տղայի քվեարկությանը: Ստուգելով նրա անձնագիրը` պարզվել է, որ սույն անչափասը քվեարկել է 1943թ. ծնված մի կնոջ անձնագրով: Սակայն դաշնակցական անձի փորձերին` կազմել արձանագրություն` հանձնաժողովականները խեչընդոտել են` ցինիկաբար հայտարարելով, թե անչափաս տղան չի քվեարկել: Պարզվել է, որ անչափաս տղան տվյալ տեղամասի «Օրինաց երկրի» վստահած անձի ազգականն է:
> 
> Տվյալներ` ըստ ԿԸՀ-ի եւ «Ժամանակի»
> 
> Ըստ ԿԸՀ-ի` մայիսի 31-ին Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությանը ժամը 14-ի դրությամբ մասնակցել է 226 հազար 487 ընտրող: Այսինքն` ժամը 14-ի դրությամբ արդեն քվեարկել է ընտրողների մոտ 1/3-ը: Երեւանում ընտրողների ընդհանուր թիվը կազմում է 771 477 մարդ: Ավան համայնքում ընտրություններին մասնակցել է 13 հազար 520 ընտրող, Նոր Նորքում՝ 27 հազար 512, Քանաքեռ-Զեյթուն համայնքում՝ 16 հազար 16, Արաբկիրում՝ 20 հազար 409, Դավիթաշենում՝ 9865, Աջափնյակում՝ 24 հազար 718, Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքում՝ 26 հազար 643, Շենգավիթում՝ 38 հազար 601, Կենտրոնում՝ 24 հազար 652, Նորք-Մարաշում՝ 2961, Էրեբունիում՝ 19 հազար 521, Նուբարաշենում՝ 2069 ընտրող:
> 
> «Ժամանակի» լրագրողի տեղեկացմամբ` Շենգավիթում ժամը 15.00-ի դրությամբ 8/30 տեղամասում քվեարկել է 514 ընտրող, 8/32-ում` 570, 11/1-ում` 1027, 11/2-ում` 596, 11/15-ում` 635, 11/23-ում` 715, 11/26-ում` 800, 11/27-ում` 817, 11/28-ում` 902, 11/30-ում` 700, 11/31-ում` 910 ընտրող:
> ...

----------


## Նարե

> հա, Նար, ուղղակի չուզեցի անուն նշեմ:
> Մեր Մուրմուշկային էին ահաբեկել ընտրատեղամասում, որից հետո շտաբ էին տարել իրան երեխեքը


Բաաաաաաաաաա , երկիրս հեչ երկիր չի

----------


## Artgeo

19.30 Քիչ առաջ Կենտրոն համայնքի 9/03 ընտրատեղամաս է եկել մի ընտրող, որը տեղում պարզել է, որ իր փոխարեն արդեն ինչ-որ մեկը ընտրել է, բոլորովին ուրիշ անձնագրի համարով եւ լրիվ անծանոթ ստորագրությամբ, բայց նույնիսկ այդ ամենը իմանալով` տարածքային հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Կարեն Հովհաննիսյանը հրաժարվում է արձանագրություն կազմել: Ընտրողը նաեւ տեղեկացրեց, որ մի քանի օր առաջ ոմանք այցելել են իր տուն ու հարցրել, թե արդյոք մասնակցելո՞ւ է ընտրություններին, ինչին պատասխանել է` ոչ: Սա էր բացասական պատասխանի արդյունքը:

18: 50 (լրացված) Ժամը 16.50-ին տեղեկացրել էինք, որ կրքերը շարունակում են թեժանալ Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքի 7/5 ընտրատեղամասում, որտեղ հաղորդագրությունն ստանալուց րոպեներ առաջ այցելել էր ԿԸՀ-ում «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության անդամ Զոյա Թադեւոսյանը` ահազանգով, թե այստեղ 400-ի փոխարեն 1000 ընտրող է գրանցված: Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիայում գտնվող մեր թղթակիցը Զոյա Թադեւոսյանից հետաքրքրվել է վերջինիս տպավորությունների մասին. «Տպավորությունս ցնցող էր, պատկերացրածիցս ավելի մեծ մասշտաբի ճնշումներ են իրականացվել ընտրողների հանդեպ, ընտրակեղծիքները կրում են մասայական բնույթ: Դրանք բոլորը մեկ կենտրոնից են ուղղորդվում, եւ դրա վառ ապացույցն այն է, որ իմ մտնել-դուրս գալուց հետո 7/5 տեղամասի նախագահ Ռուզաննա Ազիզյանը հրավիրեց 5 մեքենա սափրագլուխների, որոնք եկել էին երեւի հաշվեհարդար տեսնելու ԿԸՀ անդամի հետ: Նրանց ես կասեմ. հայրենիքը վտանգել պետք չէ, դա Աստծո կողմից ամենապատժելի արարքն է, որի համար նրանք հաստատ պատժվելու են: Կարծում եմ, որ եթե հայրենիքին չես կարող օգուտ տալ, գոնե մի վնասիր»:

18: 36 Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքի 7/7 ընտրատեղամասում ըստ ԺԿ դիտորդ Դ.Հովհաննիսյանի եւ «Հայկական ժամանակ» օրաթերթի թղթակցի` հանձնաժողովի անդամ Հովհաննես Սարգսյանը մեծ թվով լցոնումներ է կատարել, կազմվել է արձանագրություն, իսկ Հովհաննես Սարգսյանը Զոյա Թադեւոսյանի ներկայությամբ ինքն իր մասին հայտարարել է. «Ինչ ուզում եք արեք, պրոբլեմ չունի էս տղեն էս հանրապետությունում»:

18: 34 (լրացված) Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքի ՀԱ Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական շտաբը պատրաստվում է հանդես ալ ԿԸՀ-ին ուղղված հայտարարությամբ, առ այն, որ ԿԸՀ-ի կողմից ժամը 17-ի դրությամբ ներկայացվող մասնակցության թվերի եւ իրական մասնակիցների թվի միջեւ այնպիսի տարբերություն է առկա, որը հիմք է տալիս ընտրությունները չեղյալ հայտարարել: Ըստ ստացված վերջին տեղեկատվության` Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովը ընտրությունների իրական մասնակիցների թիվը երկու անգամ ավել է ներկայացրել:

18: 13 Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքի ՀԱ Կոնգրեսի կենտրոնական շտաբը պատրաստվում է հանդես ալ ԿԸՀ-ին ուղղված հայտարարությամբ, առ այն, որ ԿԸՀ-ի կողմից ժամը 17-ի դրությամբ ներկայացվող մասնակցության թվերի եւ իրական մասնակիցների թվի միջեւ այնպիսի տարբերություն է առկա, որը հիմք է տալիս ընտրությունները չեղյալ հայտարարել:

17: 46 Էրեբունի համայնքի թիվ 120 դպրոցում լցոնումների փորձ է արվել, որը կանխվել է: Կազմվել է արձանագրություն:
17: 44 Նոր Նորքի 2-րդ զանգվածի թիվ 135 դպրոցում արձանագրված միջադեպերի պատճառով երկու անգամ հատուկ ջոկատայիններ են ժամանել: Միջադեպերի մանրամասները չի հաջողվում պարզել:

17: 38 Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա. 8/18 տեղամասում առկա են սափրագլուխների կուտակումներ: Սպառնացել են մեր լրագրողին, որ դադարեցնի ձայնագրությունը եւ նկարահանումը: Վիճաբանություն է տեղի ունեցել ՀԱԿ տեղի ներկայացուցչի եւ սափրագլուխների միջեւ:

17: 30 «Ջերմուկ գրուպ»-ի տնօրենի նախկին խորհրդական, Վայոց ձորի ՀՀԿ տարածքային կառույցի ղեկավար Էդգար Ղազարյանը «sms»-ներ է ուղարկում իր բոլոր ընկերներին ու հարազատներին` կոչ անելով նրանց ընտրություն կատարել ՀՀԿ օգտին:

Անձնագիր են բաժանում

Ժամը 17.05-ի դրությամբ Աջափնյակի ՀԱԿ գրասենյակ է եկել համայնքի բնակիչ Գալուստ Մարտիրոսյանը, ով տեղեկացրել է, որ թիվ 153 դպրոցում տեղակայված ընտրատեղամասի բակում մի կին չորս հոգու անձնագիր է տվել, ովքեր մտել են քվեարկելու: Նույն տեղամասում 16 19 S համարանիշի «Գազելը» մարդկանցով լցված` նրանց տեղափոխել է այլ տեղամաս քվեարկելու:

17: 05 Շենգավիթ համայնքի թիվ 11/19 ընտրատեղամասում «Կադիլակ Սերոժ» մականունով Շենգավիթի թաղապետ Սարգիս Հովհաննիսյանը` իր շքախմբով անընդհատ ելումուտ է անում ընտրատեղամաս եւ խոչընդոտում հանձնաժողովի աշխատանքներին: Այդպես է վարվում նաեւ Սարգիս Հովհաննիսյանի եղբայրը:

16: 50 Կրքերը շարունակում են թեժանալ Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքի 7/5 ընտրատեղամասում, որտեղ քիչ առաջ այցելել էր ԿԸՀ-ում «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության անդամ Զոյա Թադեւոսյանը` ահազանգով, թե այստեղ 400-ի փոխարեն 1000 ընտրող է գրանցված: Կրքերը բորբոքեց ընտրատեղամասի նախագահ Ռուզաննա Ազիզյանը, որը անհավասար լեզվակռվի մեջ մտավ ԿԸՀ անդամի հետ` ակնհայտորեն տեղյակ չլինելով, որ ԿԸՀ անդամները ցանկացած պահի կարող են անարգել մուտք գործել ընտրատեղամասեր եւ հարցուփորձ անել: Տիկին Ազիզյանը սկսեց վիրավորել Թադեւոսյանին: «Դուք ճնշում եք գործադրում մեզ վրա, ես կբողոքեմ ամենավերեւներին` հանրապետության նախագահին», - ասում էր Ռ.Ազիզյանը, սակայն մինչ Զ.Թադեւոսյանը եւ նրան ուղեկցող մեր լրագրողը կայցելեին կողքի տեղամաս, Ռ.Ազիզյանի հրավերով 7/5 ընտրատեղամաս եկավ սափրագլուխների մի ավտոշարասյուն, որը գլխավորում էր ԱԺ պատգամավոր Սամվել Ալեքսանյանը, սակայն Զ.Թադեւոսյանի եւ Ալեքսանյանին ուղեկցող անձանց միջեւ բախում տեղի չունեցավ: Ս.Ալեքսանյանի ավտոշարասյունն, այնուամենայնիվ, Զ.Թադեւոսյանի ավտոմեքենան ուղեկցել է գրեթե մինչեւ Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիայի ՀԱԿ-ի շտաբ:

Zhamanak.com

----------


## Mephistopheles

> հա, Նար, ուղղակի չուզեցի անուն նշեմ:
> Մեր Մուրմուշկային էին ահաբեկել ընտրատեղամասում, որից հետո շտաբ էին տարել իրան երեխեքը


ի՞նչ էր եղել

----------


## Ambrosine

> ի՞նչ էր եղել


ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ չհասցրին պատմել, բայց 30 հոգով ներխուժել էին ընտրատարածք, սկսել լցոնումները. երևի սպառնացել են, մեր Արմինեն էլ վախեցել էր

հեսա զանգեմ, տեսնեմ՝ ոնց են

----------


## Ambrosine

> ամենայն մանրամասնությամբ չհասցրին պատմել, բայց 30 հոգով ներխուժել էին ընտրատարածք, սկսել լցոնումները. երևի սպառնացել են, մեր Արմինեն էլ վախեցել էր
> 
> հեսա զանգեմ, տեսնեմ՝ ոնց են


ուրեմն ասել են՝ ապարատդ կջարդենք, գլուխդ կջարդենք... սենց բաներ, ինքն էլ վախեցել էր
Զեյթունում հաշվարկի ժամանակ ինչ-որ աղմուկ է եղել, շուտով կիմանանք՝ ինչն էր պատճառը

հիմա բոլորը շարժվում են դեպի ԿԸՀ

----------


## Ahik

> ուրեմն ասել են՝ ապարատդ կջարդենք, գլուխդ կջարդենք... սենց բաներ, ինքն էլ վախեցել էր
> Զեյթունում հաշվարկի ժամանակ ինչ-որ աղմուկ է եղել, շուտով կիմանանք՝ ինչն էր պատճառը
> 
> հիմա բոլորը շարժվում են դեպի ԿԸՀ


Ո՞վա շարժվում դեպի ԿԸՀ :Xeloq:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ո՞վա շարժվում դեպի ԿԸՀ


ՀԱԿ-ի կոչին արձագանքածները, այդ թվում՝ մի շարք ակումբցիներ

----------

Kuk (31.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ուրեմն ասել են՝ ապարատդ կջարդենք, գլուխդ կջարդենք... սենց բաներ, ինքն էլ վախեցել էր
> Զեյթունում հաշվարկի ժամանակ ինչ-որ աղմուկ է եղել, շուտով կիմանանք՝ ինչն էր պատճառը
> 
> հիմա բոլորը շարժվում են դեպի ԿԸՀ


հիմա ամեն ինչ նորմալ է՞… Մուրմուշը ո՞նց է…

----------


## Նարե

> ՀԱԿ-ի կոչին արձագանքածները, այդ թվում՝ մի շարք ակումբցիներ


ափսոս ես չկարողացա գնալ

----------


## Ambrosine

> հիմա ամեն ինչ նորմալ է՞… Մուրմուշը ո՞նց է…


հիմա նորմալ, Մուրմուշն էլ լավ է :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.05.2009)

----------


## Նարե

> հիմա ամեն ինչ նորմալ է՞… Մուրմուշը ո՞նց է…


Mուրմուշկան լավ է, իրա համար պետք չի անհանգստանալ

----------

Mephistopheles (31.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

Լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ «Ժառանգության» պատգամավոր Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը պատմել է, որ այսօր թիվ 9/28 ընտրական տեղամասում «Ժառանգության» տեղական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի անդամ Դանիել Իոհաննիսյանը արձանագրություն է կազմել տվյալ ընտրատեղամասում քվեարկելու իրավունք չունեցող ընտրողի քվեարկության վերաբերյալ, որից անհանգստացած ՏԸՀ ՕԵԿ–ական փոխնախագահ Նարե Ղազարյանն առաջարկել է իրեն վաճառել խախտման արձանագրությունը՝ գնի առաջարկը թողնելով Իոհաննիսյանին։

Ինչպես ընդդիմադիր պատգամավորն է նշել, «Ժառանգության» ներկայացուցիչը կտրուկ մերժել է առաջարկը։


Tert.am

----------

Kuk (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> ափսոս ես չկարողացա գնալ


հա, ափսոս, որ բոլորս հիմա այնտեղ չենք, հազար ափսոս
երբ ենք ծնողների հսկողության տակից դուրս գալու? :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

Հա, որ չասեք միակողմանի ա դրվում Ակումբում, որ չլինի նենց էլի, որ միայն ազատ, անկախ, մեկ էլ ՀԱԿ կողմնակից ԶԼՄ-ների ինֆո ա դրվում, մի քիչ էլ իշխանական ԶԼՄ-ներից


*Լյոխ լյավա, լյոխ մունք ենք...* 

Ընտրությունները անցել են հրաշալի, ազատ, մաքուր ու թափանցիկ։ Մեկ քայլ առաջ էին նախորդ ընտրություններից։ Ըստ նախնական տեղեկատվության հաղթում է ՀՀԿ-ն։

Աղբյուր՝ տարատեսակ Հ1-եր, հ2-ներ, Պանորամաներ, Հայոց աշխարհներ, Ազգ.ամ ներ, շանթեր, կենտրոներ, Ա*ռ*մենիաներ, Գոլոս Արմենիիներ, Այսօր.էյէմներ... Տեր Աստված, էս ինչքան են շատացել...

----------

Dragon (31.05.2009), Kuk (31.05.2009), Mephistopheles (31.05.2009)

----------


## Dragon

Էս Ա1պլուսը էլի փակել են, չի բացում, ոնց կարանք մտնենք: /Ինչոր սայթ կա, որի միջոցով կլնի?/

----------

Mephistopheles (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս Ա1պլուսը էլի փակել են, չի բացում, ոնց կարանք մտնենք: /Ինչոր սայթ կա, որի միջոցով կլնի?/


հա, էլի փակել են :Angry2: 
դեռևս սա կարդա, մինչև

----------


## Ambrosine

> հա, էլի փակել են
> դեռևս սա կարդա, մինչև


բացի այդ, վերջին նորությունները տեղադրված են ակումբում, նոր են փակել

----------


## Dragon

Իսկ ուրիշ սայթերի միջոցով չի լինում????Արտակարդ դրության ժամանկվա պես էլի, ասենք ամերիկյան կայքի միջոցով:

հ.գ. Կարող ա ակումբն էլ փակեն? :Angry2:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ ուրիշ սայթերի միջոցով չի լինում????Արտակարդ դրության ժամանկվա պես էլի, ասենք ամերիկյան կայքի միջոցով:
> 
> հ.գ. Կարող ա ակումբն էլ փակեն?


Լրագիր.ամ … Թերթ.ամ

----------


## murmushka

չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ
նման լկտիություն,նման օրինազանցություն, նման անսահման ԲԵՍՊՌԵԴԵԼ, չեմ տեսել երբեք
չգիտեմ նման ընտրություններից հետո ոնց են մեր երկրում խոսելու ազատության, օրենքի մասին
անկեղծորեն չգիտեմ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Իսկ ուրիշ սայթերի միջոցով չի լինում????Արտակարդ դրության ժամանկվա պես էլի, ասենք ամերիկյան կայքի միջոցով:
> 
> հ.գ. Կարող ա ակումբն էլ փակեն?


մի ժամանակ ինչ-որ պրոքսի սերվեր էին օգտագործում, հիմա չգիտեմ

ճիշտն ասած ես էլ եմ վախենում, որ ակումբը կարող են փակել

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չգիտեմ ինչ ասեմ
> նման լկտիություն,նման օրինազանցություն, նման անսահման ԲԵՍՊՌԵԴԵԼ, չեմ տեսել երբեք
> չգիտեմ նման ընտրություններից հետո ոնց են մեր երկրում խոսելու ազատության, օրենքի մասին
> անկեղծորեն չգիտեմ


Մուրմուշ ջան, … հազիվ ձեն եկավ քեզանից… մի մտածիր, մի քիճ համբերենք հետո կերևա… իհարկե ընտրություններն իրենց որակը չեն բարձրացնի…բայց տեսնենք, դեր չշտապենք

----------


## Artgeo

A1+ի վիդեոները կարող եք դիտել այստեղ
http://www.youtube.com/user/a1plusnews

----------

Dragon (31.05.2009), Ֆրեյա (31.05.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

*Ավտոշարասյուն` Գյումրիից Երեւան ուղղությամբ VIDEO*


Առավոտյան ժամը 7-ից Գյումրիի քաղաքապետարանի մոտ սկսեցին կուտակվել միկրոավտոբուսներ, մարդատար մեքենաներ: Քաղաքապետարանի, մանկապարտեզների, երաժշտական ու սպորտդպրոցների մեծ թվով աշխատակիցներ` փոխքաղաքապետ Գագիկ Մանուկյանի գլխավորությամբ, նստեցին շուրջ երկու տասնյակ միկրոավտոբուսները, ուղեկցող մարդատար մեքենաները եւ շարժվեցին Գյումրի - Երեւան ավտոճանապարհի ուղղությամբ: Ռեպորտաժը` Սաթենիկ Վանցյանի:



http://www.azatutyun.am/video/384/330/1836.html

----------

Ֆրեյա (31.05.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Ա1 + ի բլոգ
http://a1plus.wordpress.com/

----------

Ֆրեյա (31.05.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

*Հաղորդագրություններ եւ փաստեր ընտրախախտումների վերաբերյալ* 
31.05.2009

Երեւանի բոլոր ընտրատեղամասերում դիտորդական առաքելություն իրականացնող «Ընտրությունը քոնն է» հասարակական կազմակերպության ներկայացուցիչները բազմաթիվ խախտումներ են արձանագրել գրեթե բոլոր համայնքներում։ Այս մասին «Ազատություն» թղթակցին ասել է կազմակերպության ղեկավար Հարություն Համբարձումյանը։

«Մարդու իրավունքները Հայաստանում» հասարակական կազմակերպությունը հաղորդում է, որ Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությունների դիտարկում է անցկացնում։ Առավոտյան ժամը 8–ից 20 մեքենաներ մեկնել են քաղաքի տարբեր թաղամասեր։ Մի քանի րոպեն մեկ ներկայացվում են տեղերից ստացված խախտումներն ու ահազանգերը։

«Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի թղթակիցը Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքի թիվ 8/3 ընտրատեղամասում կուտակված, քվեախցիկի մոտ հավաքված մարդկանց է նկատել, ովքեր ուղղորդել են քվեարկողներին։ Այն բանից հետո, երբ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի թղթակիցն ու «Թրանսփերենսի ինթերնեյշնալ» կազմակերպության ներկայացուցիչը հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Մարատ Ափինյաի ուշադրությունն են հրավիրել հենց այդ պահին կատարվող նմանատիպ գործողության վրա, հանձնաժողովի նախագահը սպառնացել է, որ խոսափողը կխլի ու դուրս կշպրտի։

Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքի մեկ այլ՝ 8/27 ընտրատեղամասից դուրս էին հրավիրել Հելսինկյան ասոցիացիայի նախագահ Միքայել Դանիելյանին։ Նույն ընտրատեղամասում Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի վստահված անձ Հրաչ Ափինյանը լքել է տեղամասը։ «Ազատություն» ռադիոկայանի թղթակցին նա ասել է, թե նկատել է, որ լցոնումներ են իրականացնում, քվեարկում են առանց անձնագրերի։

*Հրաչ Ափինյանի փոխանցմամբ իրեն սպառնացել են, ասելով. - «Գիշերը այստեղից կենդանի չես գնա»։*

Ազատություն ռադիոկայան

----------


## Artgeo

*Ա1+ ուղիղ վիդեո հեռարձակում* ժամանակ առ ժամանակ 
http://qik.com/a1plus

*Ա1+ ուղիղ աուդիո հեռարձակում* ժամանակ առ ժամանակ 
http://audio.a1plus.am/broadcast.php

----------

Dragon (31.05.2009), Ֆրեյա (31.05.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

*Պասիվ ընտրությունները ներկայացվեցին ակտիվ*
[ 2009/05/31 | 20:49 ] 
Գրիշա Բալասանյան

Նորքի թիվ 1/25 ընտրատեղամասում քվեարկությունը կատարվում էր բացահայտ բաց եւ նույնիսկ կուսակցությունների վստահված անձինք չէին կարողանում կանխել դրանք: Առավոտից ընտրատեղամաս էին գալիս ակտիվիստ կանայք` ձեռքներին պահած ՀՀԿ-ի գովազդային պաստառը եւ հայտարարում էին, թե իրենց թեկնածուն հաստատ անցնելու է: Երբ մեկ նման փաստի էլ մենք ականատես եղանք, հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Հերմինե Խաչատրյանը նույնիսկ փորձ չարեց կանխելու, միայն րոպեներ անց հանգիստ տոնով ասաց, թե այլեւս նման բան չի կրկնվի:

Նույն համայնքի 10-րդ մանկապարտեզում տեղակայված 2/1 ընտրատարածքի հանձնաժողովի անդամ Էմիլյա Սայադյանը օրվա երկրորդ կեսին հայտնաբերեց ամուսինների, որոնք իրավունք չունեին քվեարկել իրենց տեղամասում, սակայն երբ փոքր աղմուկ բարձրացավ, հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Նարինե Հայրապետյանն անմիջապես փոխեց անդամին հանձնաժողովի քարտուղար Մանյա Մովսիսյանով, իսկ տիկին Մովսիսյանը հանգիստ գրանցեց ամուսիններին, եւ նրանք կատարեցին իրենց ընտրությունը:

Ընդհանրապես այս թաղամասում ընտրությունը բավականին պասիվ էր ընթանում, եւ ակնհայտ նկատվում էր ընտրողների անտարբերությունը, սակայն, ի տարբերություն վստահված անձանց, հանձնաժողովների նախագահները հայտարարում էին, թե այս ընտրություններն իրենց ակտիվությամբ նույնիսկ նախագահական ընտրություններից են անցել:

Դավթաշեն համայնքի թիվ 5/5 ընտրատեղամասում էլ (թիվ 200 դպրոց) ՀԱԿ-ի դիտորդ Գառնիկ Գեւորգյանն էր դժգոհում, որ ամբողջ օրվա ընթացքում համատիրության աշխատակից Արտյոմ Վարդանյանն անարգել մտել է տեղամաս եւ հերթով ցուցակներից դուրս է գրել քվեարկության չեկած անձանց անունները: Դրանից հետո, րոպեներ անց, մարդկանց հավաքել ու բերել են քվեարկության: Նույն տեղամասում մի կին փորձել է կրկնակի քվեարկել, սակայն կանխվել է:

http://hetq.am/

Վարդան Ղուկասյան. «Տեսնես` ի՞նչ կարող ուժեր են աշխատում, որ ամեն հարցում ինձ հիշում են»
[ 2009/05/31 | 20:34 ]
Արարատ Դավթյան


Այսօր Գյումրիում կաթվածահար էր եղել միկրոավտոբուսների աշխատանքը` Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությունների պատճառով: «Հետքն» արդեն գրել է, որ առավոտյան Հանրապետական քաղաքապետ Վարդան Ղուկասյանի գլխավորությամբ Գյումրու 12, 20 և 22 երթուղին սպասարկող միկրոավտոբուսները մոտ 500 հոգանոց ընտրազանգված էին տեղափոխել մայրաքաղաք:

Մեր տեղեկություններով` այդ ընտրազանգվածի տեղափոխման անմիջական վերահսկողությունն իրականացրել է Գյումրու փոխքաղաքապետ Գագիկ Մանուկյանը: Սակայն Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մամլո խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանն այսօր հրավիրված ասուլիսի ժամանակ հայտարարեց, թե Գյումրիից մարդկանց տեղափոխումը ղեկավարում է անձամբ քաղաքապետ Վարդան Ղուկասյանը:

«Բայց Գյումրին ի՞նչ կապ ունի Երեւանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունների հետ,- ի պատասխան մեր հարցադրմանը` զարմացավ քաղաքապետ Վարդան Ղուկասյանը,- այդ մարդիկ պետք է գրանցում ունենան, չէ՞, որ կարողանան ընտրություններին մասնակցել»:

Վարդան Ղուկասյանի վստահեցմամբ` այսօր Գյումրիում տրանսպորտը նորմալ աշխատել է, եւ ոչ մի գյումրեցի էլ Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրություններին չի մասնակցել:

«Զարմանալին գիտե՞ք որն է, որ Երեւանում ընտրություններ են լինում, իմ անունն են տալիս, Գյումրիում էլ են ընտրություններ լինում, էլի իմ անունն են տալիս: Տեսնես` ի՞նչ կարող ուժեր են աշխատում, որ ամեն հարցում ինձ հիշում են»,- զարմանում է քաղաքապետ Ղուկասյանը:

http://hetq.am/

----------


## Artgeo

*Գոհար Վեզիրյանն իրեն ծեծելու մասին*

«7օր»-ն արդեն տեղեկացրել է, որ ծեծի են ենթարկվել «Չորրորդ իշխանություն», «Հայք» և «Ժամանակ Երևան» թերթերի լրագրողները։

-*Հաշվի առնելով այն հանգամանքը, որ Միքայել Նալբանդյանի անվան դպրոցում տեղակայված ընտրական տեղամասում միշտ խախտումներ են լինում, ես գնացել էի այդ տեղամաս։ Մտնելով տեղամաս, նկատեցի, որ այնտեղ լարված մթնոլորտ է. լրագրող Մարինե Խառատյանի հետ հանձնաժողովի անդամները կոնֆլիկտի մեջ էին մտել։ Մոտեցա, որպեսզի աջակցեմ նրան, ու այդ պահին նկատեցի, որ տեղամասի կենտրոնում մի խումբ սափրագլուխներ են կանգնած, իսկ թիկնազորի մեջտեղում կանգնած էր պատգամավոր Լևոն Սարգսյանը (Ալրաղացի Լյովը)։ Տեսնելով նրան, հասկացա, որ, բնականաբար, նա այդտեղ է ՀՀԿ-ի կողմից։ Մոտեցա նրան ու ասացի, որ ինքն իրավունք չունի տեղամասում գտնվելու և պահանջեցի, որ նրանք հեռանան ընտրատեղամասից։ Նա անհարգալից բառեր ասաց իմ հասցեին։ «Ա՛յ լակոտ», «ա՛յ հիմար» ասաց ինձ Լևոն Սարգսյանը: Ես էլ ասացի՝ Դո՛ւք եք,*- «7օր»-ին տված հարցազրույցում ասել է Գոհար Վեզիրյանը։

Նա նաև տեղեկացրել է, որ պատգամավոր Լևոն Սարգսյանն իրեն սեռական բնույթի հայհոյանքներ է տվել, սակայն լրագրողը դրանք չլսելու է տվել։ Պատգամավորը երրորդ անգամն է նույն հայհոյանքը կրկնել, որից հետո. «*Իմ նյարդերը տեղի տվեցին, ու ես ստիպված նրան բարձրաձայն անպատվեցի։ Դրանից հետո  նրա թիկնապահները հարձակվեցին իմ վրա, ձեռքերիցս բռնեցին ու սկսեցին հարվածել գլխիս, երկու անգամ ապտակեցին։ Այդ պահին ձայնագրիչս ու բջջային հեռախոսս ձեռքիցս ընկան, փորձեցի փախչել, հենվեցի պատին, որպեսզի պաշտպանվեմ։ Այդ պահին դիմացից մեկը վազելով եկավ, թռավ ու խփեց փորիս երկու անգամ։ Ոստիկաններն այդ պահին ինձ դեմ տվեցին պատին, նրանք չգիտեին՝ ինչ անել։ Հանձնաժողովի նախագահը եկավ ու ոստիկաններին ասաց, թե դրան անմիջապես բաժին տարեք։ Ինձ տարան ոստիկանների սենյակ։ Ոստիկանների սրտում էլ վախ կար, նրանք, հավանաբար, մտածում էին, որ թիկնազորն իրենց վրա էլ կհարձակվի*»։

Գոհար Վեզիրյանը հրաժարվել է ցուցմունք տալ և պատասխանել ոստիկանների հարցերին, քանի որ այդ պահին իր դատապաշտպան Հովիկ Արսենյանն իրեն խորհուրդ է տվել զերծ մնալ մեկնաբանություններից։

http://www.7or.am/hy/news/2009-05-31/2803/

----------


## Artgeo

> 20:55
> 4/21 տեղամասում հրաժարվել են հայտնել ընտրողների վերջնական քանակը, ասելով, որ մինչեւ վերջնական հաշվարկ չկատարեն, չեն հայտնի:
> 
> 20:50
> 8/24 ընտրատարածքը որոշ ժամանակվա ընթացքում շրջապատված է եղել կարմիր բերետավորների կողմից, որոնք որոշ ժամանակ հետո լքեցին ընտրատարածքը: Դա նույն ընտրատարածքն է, որտեղից քիչ առաջ տեղեկություն ստացանք այն մասին, որ կորել է երկու կապոց քվեաթերթիկ:
> 
> 20:40
> Ահազանգ ստացանք IWPR-ի ներկայացուցիչ, լրագրով Մանուշակ Թավրիզյանից, որը ըստ  օրենքի իրավունք ունի մասնակցել ընտրությունների արդյունքների հաշվարկին: Սակայն  լրագրողին ուժ գործադրելով դուրս են հանել 08/01 տեղամասից: 08/02 տեղամաս նրան նույնպես չեն թողել:
> 
> ...


http://hra.am/am/point-of-view/2009/05/31/cars

----------


## Ambrosine

երեխեքը արդեն ՀԱԿ կենտրոնական շտաբի մոտ են, իրենք էլ հարցնում էին՝ ճիշտ է, որ ա1 պլյուսը արդեն փակել են:

էս ինչ օրենքի երկիր ա, մեր նմանը չկա, մենք դեմոկրատիայի պիկն ենք

----------


## Elmo

> Էս Ա1պլուսը էլի փակել են, չի բացում, ոնց կարանք մտնենք: /Ինչոր սայթ կա, որի միջոցով կլնի?/


http://v-tunnel.org գրում եք հասցեն , սեղմում եք begin browsing
ու նմանատիպ 1000ավոր կայքերով կարաք ցանկացած արգելափակված ռեսուրսի հասնեք:
Մոռացեք կայք փակելը, ինտերնետում տենց հասկացություն չկա: Լիքը թունելներ կան: Եթե պետք ա էլի հասցեներ կտամ: Յութուբ էլ նայեք, ակումբ էլ մտեք, ա1+ էլ: Միակ տարբերակը, որով կարան զրկեն ինֆորմացիայիդ՝ դա ինտերնետի անջատումն ա:

----------

Dragon (31.05.2009), Mephistopheles (31.05.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

Թարմ նորություններ Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններից ՀԻՄԱ-յից

# 21։00, 8/24, Կարմիր բերետավորները մուտք են գործել ընտրատեղամաս։ 10 minutes ago
# 20։00, 5/10, Ընտրատեղամաս մտած անհայտ մարդկանց մի մեծ խումբ ստիպում է ՀԱԿ-ի վստահված անձին եվ դիտորդներին դուրս գալ տեղամասից։ 10 minutes ago
# 20։00, 5/15, Առևանգվել է Հանձնաժողովի անդամ, Ժառանգություն կուսակցության անդամ Անուշավան Նիկողոսյանը։ 10 minutes ago
# 19:50, 13/07, Երկու անհայտ կին մտել են ընտրատեղամաս և անօրեն կերպով մնացել են տեղամասում հաշվարկի ընթացքում։ 11 minutes ago

http://qbhima.blogspot.com/2009/05/blog-post_31.html

----------


## Dragon

> http://v-tunnel.org գրում եք հասցեն , սեղմում եք begin browsing
> ու նմանատիպ 1000ավոր կայքերով կարաք ցանկացած արգելափակված ռեսուրսի հասնեք:
> Մոռացեք կայք փակելը, ինտերնետում տենց հասկացություն չկա: Լիքը թունելներ կան: Եթե պետք ա էլի հասցեներ կտամ: Յութուբ էլ նայեք, ակումբ էլ մտեք, ա1+ էլ: Միակ տարբերակը, որով կարան զրկեն ինֆորմացիայիդ՝ դա ինտերնետի անջատումն ա:


Էլմ չեղավ, էլի սայթեր ասա:

----------


## Elmo

> Էլմ չեղավ, էլի սայթեր ասա:


Աչքիս մի բան էն չի: Հեսա 100 տոկոսանոց ստուգած տարբերակ կառաջարկեմ:

----------


## Elmo

> Աչքիս մի բան էն չի: Հեսա 100 տոկոսանոց ստուգած տարբերակ կառաջարկեմ:





> No response from a1plus.am:80


Աչքիս սբանել են սայթը

ուրիշ տեղից էլ եմ փորձել



> ---:~# telnet a1plus.am 80
> Trying 174.133.25.210...


էլի չկա

իսկ Լոնդոնից, գոնե պինգերը գնում են



> Router: London
> Command: ping count 5 www.a1plus.am
> 
> 
> PING www.a1plus.am (174.133.25.210): 56 data bytes
> 64 bytes from 174.133.25.210: icmp_seq=0 ttl=52 time=108.004 ms
> 64 bytes from 174.133.25.210: icmp_seq=1 ttl=52 time=108.369 ms
> 64 bytes from 174.133.25.210: icmp_seq=2 ttl=52 time=108.050 ms
> 64 bytes from 174.133.25.210: icmp_seq=3 ttl=52 time=108.124 ms
> ...


գնամ հաց ուտեմ գամ, կպարզեմ ինչ ա եղել: Բայց ամենայն հավանականությամբ սայթը ջարդել են, ոչ թե փակել:

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, Հ1-ի ու Շանթի արբանյակային տարբերակների վրա երգ, ուրախություն, համերգներ ա։ Հայաստանյան տարբերակների վրա է՞լ ա նույնը  :Shok:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Թարմ նորություններ Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններից ՀԻՄԱ-յից
> 
> # 21։00, 8/24, Կարմիր բերետավորները մուտք են գործել ընտրատեղամաս։ 10 minutes ago
> # 20։00, 5/10, Ընտրատեղամաս մտած անհայտ մարդկանց մի մեծ խումբ ստիպում է ՀԱԿ-ի վստահված անձին եվ դիտորդներին դուրս գալ տեղամասից։ 10 minutes ago
> # 20։00, 5/15, Առևանգվել է Հանձնաժողովի անդամ, Ժառանգություն կուսակցության անդամ Անուշավան Նիկողոսյանը։ 10 minutes ago
> # 19:50, 13/07, Երկու անհայտ կին մտել են ընտրատեղամաս և անօրեն կերպով մնացել են տեղամասում հաշվարկի ընթացքում։ 11 minutes ago
> 
> http://qbhima.blogspot.com/2009/05/blog-post_31.html


 :Shok: 
Լուրջ, սենց բաներ ա եղել...
օֆ~....  :Sad:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ժող, Հ1-ի ու Շանթի արբանյակային տարբերակների վրա երգ, ուրախություն, համերգներ ա։ Հայաստանյան տարբերակների վրա է՞լ ա նույնը


Չէ, Շանթով վերվարածներ են... տո լի` որոգայթ... Հ1ով էլ` Տերմինատոր 2-ը...
Մարդիկ իրենց գործը արել են, հանգիստ կինո են նայում  :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------


## Terminator

> Ժող, Հ1-ի ու Շանթի արբանյակային տարբերակների վրա երգ, ուրախություն, համերգներ ա։ Հայաստանյան տարբերակների վրա է՞լ ա նույնը


Հ1-ով ամենասիրածս կինոնա` Տերմինատոր-2-ը :Love:  :Smile:  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

Ա1+ ը անհասանելի ա ժողովուրդ: Փակված չի, պարզապես չի գործում: Արտասահմանի ակումբցիներն էլ եթե չեն կարողանում մտնել, ուրեմն հաստատ ճիշտ եմ:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.05.2009)

----------


## murmushka

ոչինչ արտասովոր տեղի չի ունեցել
ոչինչ
մեզ սա էլ է շատ

----------


## Artgeo

> Ա1+ ը անհասանելի ա ժողովուրդ: Փակված չի, պարզապես չի գործում: Արտասահմանի ակումբցիներն էլ եթե չեն կարողանում մտնել, ուրեմն հաստատ ճիշտ եմ:


Գիտե՞ս ինչն ա հետաքրքիր

https://www.amnic.net/whois/

NAME SERVERS (in listed order):
ns.r.am	
amsun.yerphi.am	
ns.web.am

r.am -ը վեբինը չի՞  :Shok:  Ե՞րբ Ա1+ը հայկական սերվերի վրա եղել  :Think:

----------


## Kuk

Խայտառակ ընտրություններ, մարդու լեզուն չորանա, սրան ընտրություն չասի: Ոնց որ սպասվում էր՝ լցոնում, ծեծ, ահաբեկում, մի խոսքով՝ ապօրինությունների մի մեծ փունջ. փաստերն արձանագրված են ու շատ-շատ են:

----------


## Elmo

> Գիտե՞ս ինչն ա հետաքրքիր
> 
> https://www.amnic.net/whois/
> 
> NAME SERVERS (in listed order):
> ns.r.am	
> amsun.yerphi.am	
> ns.web.am
> 
> r.am -ը վեբինը չի՞  Ե՞րբ Ա1+ը հայկական սերվերի վրա եղել


2 տարբերակ կա:
Կամ մի ձևով DNS ները շուռ են տվել, ու պառոլը փոխել:
Կամ սայթը կոտրած ա:
ես չինական պրոքսի գտա 222.66.116.109 8080 port սրանով ակումբ մտա, բայց Ա1+ -ը անհասանելի էր: Սկի name resolv չարեց:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ԸՆԴԴԻՄՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ ՀԱՂԹԱՆԱԿԸ ՊԱՀԵԼՈՒ ԿԱՄ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ ԱՆՎԱՎԵՐ ՃԱՆԱՉԵԼՈՒ ԱՐԱՆՔՈՒՄ 

Իշխանությունը հերթական անգամ ցույց տվեց իր կրիմինալ դեմքը, մայիսի 31-ին Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրության քվեարկության ավարտից հետո հրավիրած մամուլի ասուլիսի ընթացքում հայտարարել է Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը, գնահատելով Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրության ընթացքը: Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը հայտարարել է, թե չնայած խայտառակ խախտումներով, ահաբեկության եւ բռնության մթնոլորտում անցած քվեարկությանը, իրենք հույս ունեն, որ ձայների հաշվարկի ընթացքում կհաջողվի պահել այն առավելությունը, որ չնայած համատարած խախտումներին, այդուամենայնիվ ունի Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսը: Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը հուսով է, որ ձայների հաշվարկի ընթացքում կհաջողվի պահել իրենց հաղթանակը:

“Նախ եկեք չշտապենք, մենք դեռ չունենք վերջնական արդյունք: Մենք կարծում ենք, որ այդ բոլոր համատարած ընտրակեղծիքներից հետո մենք պահպանում ենք հաղթանակի շանսերը, պահպանում ենք: Այս քաղաքական ճակատամարտը շարունակվում է: Բայց եթե եւս մեկ անգամ իշխանությունները բռնաբարեն ժողովրդի կամքը, բնական է, որ ժողովուրդը չի կարող այս ամենն անպատասխան թողնել: Ամեն ինչ իհարկե կախված է հենց հիմա ընթացող պրոցեսներից”, ասում է Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը:

Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի մամուլի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը հայտարարել է, թե այն, որ ձայների հաշվարկի ընթացքում էլ տեղի են ունենում աղաղակող խախտումներ, վկայում է, որ կոնգրեսն այդուամենայնիվ հաղթել է քվեարկությունը: “Այս պահին մենք արդեն ունենք առեւանգված հանձնաժողովի անդամ: 5/15 ընտրատեղամասում ժառանգության կողմից նշանակված Անուշավան Նիկողոսյանին տարել են: Ունենք 5/10-ում փորձել են քվեատուփը գողանալ եւ լցոնում կատարել: Նոր ես լուր ստացա, որ 8/24 տեղամասում կարմիր բերետավորները մուտք են գործել ընտրատեղամաս: 7, 8-ը դա Մալաթիան է, այնտեղ ընդհանրապես ընտրությունները բռնաբարված են ամբողջապես: Այնտեղ ընտրություն չի եղել, բանդիտիզմ է եղել ամբողջ օրը Սամվել Ալեքսանյանի ղեկավարությամբ”, հայտարարել է Արման Մուսինյանը:

Ընդդիմությունը համարում է, որ Մալաթիայի ընտրության որակը հիմք է տալիս արդեն իսկ ասելու, որ այդ համայնքի ընտրության արդյունքը պետք է համարել անվավեր: 

“Որեւիցէ տարբերություն չկա, իշխանությունն իր դեմքը չի փոխել, ինչպես որ կա, այդպես էլ շարունակում է”, հայտարարել է Գրիգոր Հարությունյանը ՀԺԿ-ից, ասելով, որ այդ ամենի պատասխանատուն իշխանությունն է, Սերժ Սարգսյանի գլխավորությամբ: “Իշխանությունը, որը ցույց տվեց, որ ինքը չի կարող ընտրություններ կազմակերպել, չի կարող ընտրությունների քվեարկություն կազմակերպել, ինքը չի կարող դեմ գնալ քրեական աշխարհին”, հայտարարել է Գրիգոր Հարությունյանը:

Ընդդիմության ներկայացուցիչները հայտարարում են, որ չնայած իրենց վստահված անձինք բավական քաջ մարդիկ են ու շատ ընտրատեղամասերում իրապես դիմադրել են կեղծարարներին, այդուամենայնիվ շատ տեղերում նրանք ստիպված են եղել լռելայն հետեւել կատարվող խայտառակությանը, ձայն չհանել, կամ հեռանալ տեղամասից, որովհետեւ նրանց մինչեւ անգամ սպառնացել են սպանել, եթե ոչ միայն խանգարի, այլ նույնիսկ համարձակվի հետո խոսել բռնության մասին: Այդ մասին նշել է Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը:

“Մինչեւ հիմա, մենք բավականին ընտրատարածքներում, վստահված անձինք եւ Ժառանգությունը ներկայացնող հանձնաժողովի անդամներ, դիմադրում են: Դիմադրում են, դրա համար ես հատկապես նշում եմ, որ հաշվելու ժամանակահատվածում մենք դեռ չգիտենք, թե ինչ են անելու, որովհետեւ մենք տեսել ենք, որ այդ պրոցեսում ոստիկանների միջոցով էլ է արվում, կարմիր բերետավորների միջոցովել է արվում: Այնպես որ այս փուլն էլ  մենք կգնահատենք, եւ ամփոփ հետագայում կներկայացնենք մեր գնահատականը”, ասում է Գրիգոր Հարությունյանը:

“Երբ որ քրեական տարրը եւ պետական ինստիտուտների ներկայացուցիչները միասին են գործում, դա արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ իրավիճակ է: Երբ որ գալիս են մտնում ենմի խումբ մարդիկ եւ երկու ոստիկաններ, եւ ոստիկանները մեր վստահված անձին ասում են, չշարժվես, կտանենք, եւ մյուս խումբը սկսում է լցոնել, բոլորի աչքի առաջ, այդտես, հասկանում եք, ինչ կարելի է անել”, ասում է ու հարցնում է Արման Մուսինյանը:

ՀԱԿ ներկայացուցիչները հայտարարել են, որ նաեւ համարում են, թե Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովն ուռճացրել է ընտրությունների մասնակիցների թիվը, քանի որ իրենք էլ իրենց հաշվարկներն են անում այդ կապակցությամբ եւ ըստ նախնական տվյալի, իրականում մասնակիցների թիվը եղել է ավելի քիչ:

“Ընդհանուր պատկերի իմաստով մենք դեռ համարում ենք ինֆորմացիան, որ կարողանանք ասել, թե արդյոք ամբողջ ընտրությունները կարող ենք համարել անվավեր, թե ոչ: Մենք դեռ ամբողջ ինֆորմացիա չունենք նման եզրակացության գալու համար”, հայտարարել է Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Երեխեք, մի հատ նայեք, ստեղ` http://elections.am/ActiveElection.swf ձեր մոտ էլ ա դատարակ բացում?

Պետք է որ իօնլայն արդյունքները լինեին...

----------


## Elmo

> Երեխեք, մի հատ նայեք, ստեղ` http://elections.am/ActiveElection.swf ձեր մոտ էլ ա դատարակ բացում?
> 
> Պետք է որ իօնլայն արդյունքները լինեին...


Դատարկ ա

----------


## Nareco

> Երեխեք, մի հատ նայեք, ստեղ` http://elections.am/ActiveElection.swf ձեր մոտ էլ ա դատարակ բացում?
> 
> Պետք է որ իօնլայն արդյունքները լինեին...


Դատարկ է:

----------

Ֆրեյա (31.05.2009)

----------


## Dragon

Դատարկ

----------


## Ներսես_AM

C:\Users\Nerses>tracert a1plus.am

Tracing route to a1plus.am [174.133.25.210]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1     3 ms     2 ms     2 ms  192.168.2.1
 ******
  6  1021 ms   567 ms  1040 ms  host-9.32.139.83.cornet.am [83.139.32.9]
  7  1066 ms  1067 ms  1010 ms  91.103.63.73
  8   529 ms  1028 ms  1099 ms  80.92.176.101
  9  1035 ms  1031 ms   569 ms  host-80-241-177-249.deltanet.ge [80.241.177.249]
 10   755 ms  1198 ms  1310 ms  te1-4.ccr01.sof01.atlas.cogentco.com [149.6.112.1]
 11  1187 ms  1199 ms  1189 ms  te1-2.ccr01.tsr01.atlas.cogentco.com [130.117.49.5]
 12  1231 ms  1209 ms  1243 ms  te2-3.ccr01.bud01.atlas.cogentco.com [130.117.0.17]
 13  1387 ms  1198 ms  1329 ms  te1-8.ccr01.bts01.atlas.cogentco.com [130.117.3.53]
 14  1466 ms  1399 ms  1228 ms  te2-7.ccr01.muc01.atlas.cogentco.com [130.117.0.42]
 15  1354 ms  1229 ms  1224 ms  te2-2.ccr02.fra03.atlas.cogentco.com [130.117.0.217]
 16  1247 ms   878 ms   259 ms  te7-3.mpd01.fra03.atlas.cogentco.com [130.117.3.202]
 17   402 ms  1201 ms   654 ms  abovenet.fra03.atlas.cogentco.com [130.117.15.106]
 18   290 ms   169 ms  1170 ms  xe-1-0-0.mpr1.fra3.de.above.net [64.125.31.221]
 19  1336 ms  1130 ms  1058 ms  xe-0-1-0.mpr1.cdg11.fr.above.net [64.125.31.233]
 20  1207 ms  1138 ms   579 ms  xe-1-0-0.mpr1.cdg12.fr.above.net [64.125.31.230]
 21  1135 ms  1141 ms  1237 ms  xe-4-0-0.mpr1.lhr3.uk.above.net [64.125.31.249]
 22  1136 ms   704 ms  1156 ms  so-1-0-0.mpr1.lhr2.uk.above.net [64.125.28.38]
 23  1234 ms   898 ms  1211 ms  so-0-1-0.mpr1.dca2.us.above.net [64.125.27.57]
 24  1229 ms  1228 ms  1248 ms  so-1-0-0.mpr3.iah1.us.above.net [64.125.29.37]
 25  1217 ms   551 ms  1049 ms  xe-0-1-0.er1.iah1.us.above.net [64.125.28.5]
 26  1296 ms  1039 ms   569 ms  209.66.99.94.available.above.net [209.66.99.94]
 27   776 ms   939 ms   408 ms  po2.car01.hstntx1.theplanet.com [207.218.245.2]
 28  1096 ms  1247 ms  1145 ms  d2.19.85ae.static.theplanet.com [174.133.25.210]


Trace complete.

----------


## Elmo

Համարյա համոզված կարամ ասեմ, որ DNS -ները շուռ են տվել: Որովհետև մի քանի օր առաջ նայել եմ, լրիվ ուրիշ էին: Հետ էլ դնեն, մի 24 ժամ պետք ա, որ շուռ գա հետ: Գոնե IP -ով իմանայինք ոնց բրաուզ անենք:

----------


## Նարե

Երեխեք Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանը ասումա Հասմիկ Ղարիբյանին խփել եմ, Հասմիկը ասում է չեմ խփել… Երկիր մեդիան նախնական արդյունքներ ա հայտարարում, ահավոր է

----------


## Mephistopheles

http://www.azatutyun.am/video/384/330/1836.html

----------


## Kuk

Շրջում ես ընտրական տեղամասերով, տեսնում ամեն տեսակ ընտրախախտումներ, վերադառնում ես տուն, միացնում հեռուստացույցը և լսում. «Ընտրություններն անցել են առանց միջադեպերի, ընտրախախտումներ չեն եղել, ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, հրաշք է, դրախտ, Ադամ, Եվա..»: Էս ժողովրդին սրանից ավել չի հասնում, մարդիկ թքած ունեն, որ իրանց փոխարեն ուրիշն ա քվեարկում, մարդիկ թքած ունեն, որ իրանց հիմնարար իրավունքն ուրիշը սեփականացրել ա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

http://www.azatutyun.am/video/384/381/1834.html

----------


## Yellow Raven

Օն-լայն լինկը արդեն աշխատումա :Smile: 

http://elections.am/ActiveElection.swf

Արա,լրիվ թադրոնա ՀՀկ-ն էս ինչքանա առաջ :LOL:  :LOL:  

Ողբամ ըզ քեզ հայ ժողովուրդ :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Օն-լայն լինկը արդեն աշխատումա
> 
> http://elections.am/ActiveElection.swf
> 
> Արա,լրիվ թադրոնա ՀՀկ-ն էս ինչքանա առաջ 
> 
> Ողբամ ըզ քեզ հայ ժողովուրդ


հա, իմ մոտ էլ բացեց
ահավոր ա :Angry2:

----------


## Kuk

> Օն-լայն լինկը արդեն աշխատումա
> 
> http://elections.am/ActiveElection.swf
> 
> Արա,լրիվ թադրոնա ՀՀկ-ն էս ինչքանա առաջ 
> 
> Ողբամ ըզ քեզ հայ ժողովուրդ


Ժող, սա պետքա ռեֆռեշ անե՞լ, թե՞ ինքն իրան լինում ա:

----------


## murmushka

ուռաաաա
էս ինչ լավ ներկայացում է
էս ինչ լավ բեմականացում
մենք էլ  երևի խամաճիկներ
հայերենում էլ բառ չկա, որով կարելի է լրիվ բնութագրել այս "ընտրությունները"

----------

Kuk (31.05.2009), Mephistopheles (31.05.2009), Rammstein (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

էս ինչ ա կատարվում :Shok:  :Sad:

----------


## Elmo

> Ժող, սա պետքա ռեֆռեշ անե՞լ, թե՞ ինքն իրան լինում ա:


էլ ռեֆռեշ էս անում ի՞նչ լինի: Սենց էլ մնալու ա: Մասշտաբն ա փոխվելու:

----------


## Yellow Raven

ՀՀԿ-791
ՀԱԿ-214

 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Nareco

Ես վերջնականապես համոզվում եմ Սերժին Չաուշեսկուի ճակատագիրն է սպառնում:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> էլ ռեֆռեշ էս անում ի՞նչ լինի: Սենց էլ մնալու ա: Մասշտաբն ա փոխվելու:


Գիտեմ, Վազգ ջան. 500 քվեարկող եղած տեղամասում գրվել ա՝ 1500 քվեարկող:

----------


## Elmo

> ՀՀԿ-791
> ՀԱԿ-214


ՀԱԿ -ը մի քիչ կբարձրացնեն ԲՀԿ -ից, որ ռեալ երևա: ՈՒ տենց կպահեն :

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Ինչ ահավոր ա  :Sad:  Էս ինչեր են անում:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Չեն էլ ամաչում, ստում են:  :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժող, սա պետքա ռեֆռեշ անե՞լ, թե՞ ինքն իրան լինում ա:


ռեֆռեշ, բայց անելը խիստ վնասակար է առողջությանը :Sad:

----------


## Լեո

Կատակերգություն  :Lol2:

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Չեն էլ ամաչում, ստում են:


Բյուր, զգու՞մ ես, որ էս դրածդ լինկերով նպաստում ես էդ զառանցանքների տարածմանը: Առաջարկում եմ էդ դրածդ լինկերը խմբագրես ռադ անես:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ՀԱԿ -ը մի քիչ կբարձրացնեն ԲՀԿ -ից, որ ռեալ երևա: ՈՒ տենց կպահեն :


ԲՀԿ-ն անցավ ՀԱԿ-ից  :Shok:

----------


## Yellow Raven

ԲՀԿ-ն էլա մանրից առաջ անցնում ՀԱԿ-ից :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

Վայ քու արա: ԲՀԿ-ն կտրուկ աճեց:  :Shok: 
Փաստորեն ռեֆռեշ արեք ժողովուրդ

----------


## Kuk

բհկ-634
ՀԱԿ-549

----------


## Kuk

ՆՈւյն նախագահականի վիճակն ա, ուղղակի հիմա օեկի փոխարեն բարգավաճին են մեկումեջ դնում երկրորդ տեղ: Բայց մեկ էլ տեսար՝ տենց երկրորդ տեղ էլ թողեցին, իրանց ինչ կա՞ որ:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ու հարցը էնա,որ ՀԱԿ-ին հաղթանակի համար մինիմում 50 տոկոսա պետք,հակառակ դեպքում մնացածը կմիավորվեն :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Ուխ, հլը Կարապետիչիս նայեք Օրինացից առաջա :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

էս ՀԱՍԿ -ը ի՞նչ ա: 8 ձայն ունի:

----------


## Kuk

> էս ՀԱՍԿ -ը ի՞նչ ա: 8 ձայն ունի:


Տնեցիք են, բազմանդամ ընտանիք ա, երևի:

----------

Elmo (31.05.2009), murmushka (31.05.2009), Nareco (31.05.2009), Նարե (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ու հարցը էնա,որ ՀԱԿ-ին հաղթանակի համար մինիմում 50 տոկոսա պետք,հակառակ դեպքում մնացածը կմիավորվեն
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ուխ, հլը Կարապետիչիս նայեք Օրինացից առաջա


 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 
ադամանդները ավելի կարևոր են, քան օրենքները

----------


## Mephistopheles

*Ոչ մի Ռեֆրեշ, Դուրս եկեք Փողոց…*

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Kuk (31.05.2009), murmushka (31.05.2009), Norton (01.06.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

ՀՀԿ-2278
ՀԱԿ-902
ԲՀԿ-813

----------


## Kuk

Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, վազգեն մանուկյանը հասկ-ից շատ կհավաքե՞ր, եթե մասնակցեր :Think:

----------

Enigmatic (31.05.2009)

----------


## Artgeo

> Ինչ ահավոր ա  Էս ինչեր են անում:


ԼօԼ, ինչ էլ խոսուն ազգանուն ունի  :LOL: 
Name:	Тигран Кочарян

Ինքը նույնիսկ կարա ոչինչ չգրել, պարզապես ներկայանալը արդեն հերիք ա  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), murmushka (31.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Ինձ հետաքրքիր ա, վազգեն մանուկյանը հասկ-ից շատ կհավաքե՞ր, եթե մասնակցեր


Ապեր նույնիսկ ես ավելի շատ կհավաքեմ, նույնիսկ առանց քարոզարշավ:

----------

Enigmatic (31.05.2009), Kuk (31.05.2009), Նարե (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Տնեցիք են, բազմանդամ ընտանիք ա, երևի:


Կուկ ջան, ոնց-որ թե մի 10 հոգին էլ սիրուհի ունեն :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Ապեր նույնիսկ ես ավելի շատ կհավաքեմ, նույնիսկ առանց քարոզարշավ:


Վստահ եմ:

----------

Նարե (31.05.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժող ընդհանուր քանի հոգիա պաշտոնական տեղեկատվությամբ քվեարկել?

----------


## Artgeo

http://elections.am/ActiveElection.swf

Ժող, էս հիմա ռեալ ձայներն են նստած հաշվո՞ւմ, թե՞ սկրիպտ են գրել ժամանակ առ ժամանակ թվեր ա նկարում  :Think:

----------

Սամվել (31.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> Կուկ ջան, ոնց-որ թե մի 10 հոգին էլ սիրուհի ունեն


Էդ անվավերները որ պետքա գցեն զիբիլը, որ չգնան հասնեն զիբիլի յաշիկի մոտ, քցում են հասկ-ին:

----------


## Nareco

> Ուռաաաաաաաաաաաաա, ՀԱԿ-ը էլի կրվում ա: Ջաաաաաաան… դե կերեք


Ուիս դի՞ս...   :Shok:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր նույնիսկ ես ավելի շատ կհավաքեմ, նույնիսկ առանց քարոզարշավ:


Ձև չունես: Դա հետևից մտնելու հատուկ փորձ ու տեխնիկայա պահանջում, որը դու չունես:

----------

Նարե (31.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> http://elections.am/ActiveElection.swf
> 
> Ժող, էս հիմա ռեալ ձայներն են նստած հաշվո՞ւմ, թե՞ սկրիպտ են գրել ժամանակ առ ժամանակ թվեր ա նկարում


Էդքան փող բա ինչի՞ են ծախսում, որ վերջում սկրիպտ պիտի գրեն: Ձայները կարող ա և ռեալ են, բայց որ ահաբեկված ու ծախված, կամ լցոնած են, դա հաստատ ա:

----------


## Artgeo

> Ժող ընդհանուր քանի հոգիա պաշտոնական տեղեկատվությամբ քվեարկել?


Երևանցի՞, թե Գյումրեցի, Վանաձորցի, Արցախցի  :LOL: 

Ըստ *Կ*եղծարար *Ը*նտրական *Հ*անձնաժողովի 

407 745 ընտրող` 52.85 տոկոս

----------

Yellow Raven (31.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

*Արդ, ընտրությունները կեղծելու պարագայում, պատրաստվեք Սերժ Սարգսյանին անմիջապես ճանապարհ դնելուն։ Բավական է բռնանալ ժողովրդի կամքի վրա։ Բավական է ժողովրդին անլեզու կենդանու կամ ստրուկի տեղ դնել։ Բավական է, վերջապես, չարաշահել ժողովրդի համբերությունը։ Ամեն ինչ չափ ու սահման ունի։ Եւ թող ոչ ոք չկասկածի, որ ժողովուրդը հաղթելու է։* 

Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյան

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Enigmatic (31.05.2009), Kuk (31.05.2009), murmushka (31.05.2009), Nareco (31.05.2009), Նարե (31.05.2009), Ուրվական (31.05.2009), Տրիբուն (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ribelle

> *Արդ, ընտրությունները կեղծելու պարագայում, պատրաստվեք Սերժ Սարգսյանին անմիջապես ճանապարհ դնելուն։ Բավական է բռնանալ ժողովրդի կամքի վրա։ Բավական է ժողովրդին անլեզու կենդանու կամ ստրուկի տեղ դնել։ Բավական է, վերջապես, չարաշահել ժողովրդի համբերությունը։ Ամեն ինչ չափ ու սահման ունի։ Եւ թող ոչ ոք չկասկածի, որ ժողովուրդը հաղթելու է։*


Պառակտված ժողովուրդը չի կարող հաղթել :Sad:  Մաքսիմում ինքն իր դեմ դուրս կգա…

----------

Rammstein (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պառակտված ժողովուրդը չի կարող հաղթել Մաքսիմում ինքն իր դեմ դուրս կգա…


ախր պառակտված էլ չի է.. ծախված ա, ծախված :Bad:

----------

Rammstein (31.05.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Եթե վերջ չտաք: Թեման կփակեմ, կմաքրեմ, տուգանային միավորներ կտամ, կբացեմ: Որը ահավոր կդժվարացնի շփումը:
Թեման 10 րոպեյով փակվում է մոդերավորման:*

----------


## Artgeo

*Մոդերատորական: Սադրանքին պատասխանող գրառումը ջնջված է բաժնի մոդերատորի կողմից:*

----------

Ֆրեյա (31.05.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *Պառակտված ժողովուրդը* չի կարող հաղթել Մաքսիմում ինքն իր դեմ դուրս կգա…


այսինքն ուզում ես ասել թե ժողովուրդը բաժանված է իր իրավունքները ոտնահարող, իրեն ծեծող և սպանողի ու իր իրավունքները, արժանապատվությունն, պաշտպանողի միջև՞… վատ լոգիկա չի… մի քիչ տարօրինակ, բայց լրիվ "հնարավոր"

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Ժող էստեղ՝ http://elections.am/ActiveElection.swf ի՞նչ պրինցիպովա թվերը գրում, ո՞վ գիտի: Էդ 3800-ը ինչա՞ նշանակում  :Think:

----------


## Elmo

Բյուրակնի ասածները մոռանում եք, չեք սադրվում, ու շարունակում եք քննարկումները նորմալ ձևով:

----------

Kuk (31.05.2009), Mephistopheles (31.05.2009), Nareco (31.05.2009), Ֆրեյա (31.05.2009)

----------


## Kuk

Այս պահին այս թեման նայում են. 35 (21 անդամ և 14 հյուր)
‎

----------


## Dragon

Ուռաա Ա1պլյուսը բացվեց :Yahoo:

----------


## Elmo

> Ուռաա Ա1պլյուսը բացվեց


Իմ մոտ չի բացվում:

----------


## Kuk

> Ուռաա Ա1պլյուսը բացվեց


Չի բացում էլի:

----------


## Taurel. . . .

*Մոդերատորական: Սադրանքին պատասխանող գրառումը ջնջված է բաժնի մոդերատորի կողմից:*

----------


## Dragon

22։15, 8/21, Գողացվել են ՀԱԿ-ի օգտին քվեարկված քվեաթերթիկները
about 1 hour ago from web 22։15, 8/19, 8/28, 7/4 , Դադարեցվել է հաշվարկը
about 1 hour ago from

----------

Kuk (31.05.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> Ուռաա Ա1պլյուսը բացվեց


Չի բացում... 



> exception 'Zend_Db_Adapter_Mysqli_Exception' with message 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/lib/mysql/mysql.sock' (2)' in /home/a1plus/public_html/library/Zend/Db/Adapter/Mysqli.php:302
> Stack trace:
> #0 /home/a1plus/public_html/library/Zend/Db/Adapter/Abstract.php(430): Zend_Db_Adapter_Mysqli->_connect()
> #1 /home/a1plus/public_html/Bootstrap.php(274): Zend_Db_Adapter_Abstract->query('SET NAMES `utf8...')
> #2 /home/a1plus/public_html/Bootstrap.php(61): Bootstrap::setupDatabase()
> #3 /home/a1plus/public_html/Bootstrap.php(25): Bootstrap::prepare()
> #4 /home/a1plus/public_html/index.php(29): Bootstrap::run()
> #5 {main}




Սա է բերում...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Ժող էստեղ՝ http://elections.am/ActiveElection.swf ի՞նչ պրինցիպովա թվերը գրում, ո՞վ գիտի: Էդ 3800-ը ինչա՞ նշանակում


Այդքան ձայն....

ՀՀԿ-ն 6110
ԲՀԿ - 2478
ՀԱԿ- 2462 
 :Sad:

----------


## Dragon

> Չի բացում էլի:


Հենց նոր մի պահ բացվեց, անգլերեն տարբեկից անցա հայերենին, կախեց ու էլի կորավ: :Sad: 

Էս ինչ խաղեր են տալիս :Angry2: 

Էլի բացվեց, չեմ ջոգում, մի հատ ասեք էս ինչից ա?

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չի բացում... 
> 
> 
> Սա է բերում...


բացում ա

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Չեմ հասկանում, մինչև երբ նորմալ մարդիկ պետք ա տանջվեն անմակարդակ, անողնաշար, 5000անոց ու մի քիչ ավելի թանկ թուրքերի ձեռը  :Sad:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հենց նոր մի պահ բացվեց, անգլերեն տարբեկից անցա հայերենին, կախեց ու էլի կորավ:
> 
> Էս ինչ խաղեր են տալիս
> 
> Էլի բացվեց, չեմ ջոգում, մի հատ ասեք էս ինչից ա?


Կարողա շատ ծանրաբեռնված ա ուղղակի...  :Think: 

Բացեց  :Jpit:  Հայերենը

----------


## Elmo

> Չեմ հասկանում, մինչև երբ նորմալ մարդիկ պետք ա տանջվեն անմակարդակ, անողնաշար, 5000անոց ու մի քիչ ավելի թանկ թուրքերի ձեռը


Մեր գեղում ասացվախք կա:
Ասում ա «խելոք գառը 2 մոր կաթ ա ուտում, բայց հարիֆ էշին 2 հոգի են միաժամանակ հեծում»

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Այդքան ձայն....
> 
> ՀՀԿ-ն 6110
> ԲՀԿ - 2478
> ՀԱԿ- 2462


Հա բայց ընտրողները 100 000-ներով չեն չափվու՞մ: Երևումա ինչ-որ բան բաց եմ թողել...

Իմ մոտ Ա1+ ի անգլերենը բացումա, հայերենը՝ չէ

----------


## Dragon

Ըհը խնդրեմ

----------


## Artgeo

Թարմ վիդեո Ա1+-ից

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Ա1+  ի վերջին հաղորդագրությունը 




> Այսօր ահազանգ էր ստացվել այն մասին, որ Նոր Նորքի 4-րդ զանգվածում կրակոցներ են hնչել ու կա վիրավոր:
> 
> Նոր Նորքի 1-ին զանգվածում ՀԱԿ-ի շտաբի նախագահ Գուրգեն Եղիազարյանը «Ա1+»-ին պատմեց, որ մի խումբ քաղաքացիներ ահաբեկված եկել էին շտաբ եւ արագ-արագ հայտնել, որ Նոր Նորքի 4-րդ զանգվածից հրազենային վնասվածքով մեկին տեղափոխել են հիվանդանոց:
> 
> «Մեր ենթաշտաբ ես մարդկանց ուղարկեցի, որպեսզի տեղեկությունը հենց տեղում ստուգեն: Սակայն ոչինչ հնարավոր չեղավ ստուգել, քանի որ դեպքի վայրում այլեւս մարդ չկար»,- պարզաբանեց Գուրգեն Եղիազարյանը`ավելացնելով, որ փորձել են նաեւ Նոր Նորքի հիվանդանոցից հետաքրքրվել, թե հրազենային վնասվածքով մարդ տեղափոխվե՞լ է այնտեղ: Հարցման արդյունքում պարզել են, որ հրազենային վնասվածքով ոչ մի մարդ հիվանդանոց չի տեղափոխվել: 
> 
> Ավելի ուշ ՀՀԿ մամուլի քարտուղար Էդուարդ Շարմազանովը հայտարարեց.«Նոր Նորքում ընտրությունների հետ կապված ոչ մի կրակոց չի եղել: Ընտրություններն ընթանում են հանգիստ, ընտրողների ակտիվ մասնակցության պայմաններում: Եվ, ընդհանրապես, մենք դատապարտում ենք ապատեղակատվության տարածումը և կրքերի անհարկի բորբոքումը»

----------


## Ֆրեյա

> Հա բայց ընտրողները 100 000-ներով չեն չափվու՞մ: Երևումա ինչ-որ բան բաց եմ թողել...
> 
> Իմ մոտ Ա1+ ի անգլերենը բացումա, հայերենը՝ չէ


Նայած որ ընտրություններում  :Smile:  Համապետականում` այո

Պաշտոնապես ընտրողների թիվը 770 000 ի մոտ է եղել, մասնակցել է  40% մոտ 
ու դեռ բոլոր տվյալները չեն ամփոփված, դրա համար են թվերը փոքր

հ.գ. Վերջին տվյալները.
ՀՀԿ-8079
ԲՀԿ-3482
ՀԱկ-3236
 :Bad:

----------


## Dragon

*Մոդերատորական: Միայն սմայլերից կազմված գրառումը ջնջված է բաժնի մոդերատորի կողմից:*

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> կեցցե՛ լևոնը, որ գոնե երրորդ տեղի ձգեց 
> թե ինչու՞ դաշնակներին չընտրեցի



Ասենք թե սադրեցիր, Հեդո՞;  :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Ժառանգության արձանագրած խախտումները*
> 
> 2. 8:15 7/8 Դատական դեպարտամենտի կողմից նշանակված հանձնաժողովի անդամը` Գոռ Միսակյանը ծեծի է ենթարկել ՏԸՀ-ում ՙԺառանգություն՚ կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչ Գագիկ Սարգսյանին եւ ՀԱԿ-ի վստահված անձ Սերժիկ Մկրտչյանին: ՏԸՀ անդամը փորձել է ՀԱԿ վստահված անձին հեռացնել տեղամասից, որից հետո սկսել է հարվածել ապօրինի պահանջին ընդդիմացող վերոնշյալ անձանց: Անահիտ Բախշյանը մեկնել է ընտրատեղամաս, հանդիպել միջադեպի մասնակիցներին Փաստը հաստատվել է ՀԱԿ տեղական շտաբի ներկայացուցիչ Հարությունի կողմից
> 
> 3. 8:15 8/2 Նախագահ Վարդան Վարդանյանը հրաժարվում է ընտրատեղամաս բերել չհրկիզվող պահարանը, որի մեջ են գտնվում քվեաթերթիկները եւ ընտրական փաստաթղթերը: Այն գտնվել է առանձին սենյակում` ընտրատեղամասից դուրս: ընտրատեղամաս: ՏԸՀ-ում ՙԺառանգություն՚ կուսակցության անդամի բազմաթիվ պահանջներից հետո չհրկիզվող պահարանը տեղափոխվել է ընտրատեղամաս: Սակայն կասկածներ կան, որ դա արվել չհրկիզվող պահարանում պահվող ընտրական փաստաթղթերի հետ ՙորոշ գործողություններ կատարելուց հետո՚:
> 
> 4. 7:30 1/1, 1/2 ՏԸՀ նախագահները հրաժարվում են կատարել օրենքի պահանջը, ըստ որի քվեախցիկները պետք է դրվեն այնպես, որպեսզի ընտրողը դեմքով կանգնած լինի դեպի հանձնաժողովը (հոդ. 48, կետ 5): 1/2-ում ժամը 8:00-ի դրությամբ հաջողվել է վերականգնել կարգը, իսկ 1/1-ում` ոչ: Հանձնաժողովի անդամները ժամանակ առ ժամանակ վերահսկում են քվեարկությունը: 9:41-ի դրությամբ 1/1 հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Հրանուշ Խաչատրյանը դեռեւս հրաժարվում է վերացնել խախտումը: ՙԺառանգության՚ ԿԸՀ անդամը անձամբ է պահանջել կատարել օրենքի պահանջը: Դրանց չկատարվելուց հետո Զ.Թադեւոսյանը դիմել է ԸԸՀ-ում ՙԺառանգության՚ անդամ Սամվել Գրիգորյանին, ում հաջողվել է վերացնել տալ խախտումը
> 
> 5. 9:10 10/31 Չեխովի անվան դպրոցում քվեարկությունը ընթանում է քվեախցիկների` օրենքի խախտմամբ տեղադրվածության պայմաններում: Հանձնաժողովի անդամների կողմից փորձեր են արվում վերահսկել քվեարկությունը: ԸԸՀ ՙԺառանգության՚ անդամ Սամվել Ղուլյանը մեկնել է ՏԸՀ եւ ժամը 9:50-ի մոտակայքում վերացրել ԸՕ-ի խախտումը
> ...


...

----------


## Yellow Raven

ՀՀԿ-11369
ԲՀԿ-5532
ՀԱԿ-4682

----------


## Ambrosine

> 26. 14:50 12/10, 12/11 Երթուղային միկրոավտոբուսներով մարդկային մեծ խմբեր են բերվում ընտրատեղամաս, դրսում ՀՀԿ-ական ու ԲՀԿ-ական անձինք վերահսկում են ընտրողների հոսքը: Արձանագրվել են շրջիկ խմբեր, որոնք նույն միկրոավտոբուսով քվեարկում են տարբեր ընտրատեղամասերում: Փաստի մասին հաղորդել է թիվ 12 ԸԸՀ-ում ՙԺառանգության՚ անդամ Ռոբերտ Կադարյանը, ով նաեւ հայտնել է, որ ընդդիմադիր վստահված անձերն ու դիտորդները կազմել են արձանագրություններ
> 
> 27. 14:55 12/15 Ընտրատեղամաս ժամանած մի քանի ընտրողներ հայտնաբերել են, որ իրենց փոխարեն արդեն իսկ քվեարկված է: Փաստը հանգեցրել է ԲՀԿ-ականների ու ՀՀԿ-ականների միջեւ լարվածության աճին ՏԸՀ ընդդիմադիր անդամի եւ վստահված անձանց կողմից կազմվել է արձանագրություն: Փաստի մասին հաղորդել է թիվ 12 ԸԸՀ-ում ՙԺառանգության՚ անդամ Ռոբերտ Կադարյանը
> 
> 28. 15:00 9/13, 9/14 Սարյան փողոցի բազմաթիվ շենքերի, այդ թփվում` 24 ա եւ բ, գրեթե բոլոր բնակիչները զանգեր են ստանում, որոնցով ինչ-որ մարդիկ պարզում են` արդյոք նրանք գնացել են քվեարկության, թե՞ ոչ: Բացասական պատասխանի դեպքում նրանց առաջարկվում է մեքենաներ թիվ 29 դպրոցում տեղակայված ընտրատեղամաս գնալու համար, ինչը բառացիորեն մի քանի տասնյակ մետրի վրա է գտնվում, որպեսզի ՙճիշտ ընտրություն կատարեն՚ Փաստի մասին հաղորդել է հիշյալ տարածքի բնակիչ Իրինա Այվազյանը
> 
> 29. 15:30 9/11 Թիվ 42 միջնակարգ դպրոցում գտնվող ընտրատեղամասում ՀԱԿ վստահված անձը կազմել է ընտրակեղծիքի մասին արձանագրությունը, որը հանձնաժողովի ղեկավարությունը հրաժարվում է գրանցել գրանցամատյանում Փաստի մասին ահազանգել է ՙԺառանգություն՚ կուսակցության ՏԸՀ անդամը եւ հաստատվել է դիտորդ Արթուր Սարդարյանի կողմից
> 
> 30. 16:40 8/19 Ընտրողներից մեկը ընտրատեղամասի համապատասխան սեղանի վրայից վերցրել է տրցակով քվեաթերթիկներ եւ ծրարներ ու փորձել է փախուստի դիմել: Աղմկել է դիտորդը, իսկ մեկ այլ ընտրող փակել ընտրակեղծարարի ճանապարհը: Հանձնաժողովի անդամներին հաջողվել է ետ բերել գողացված քվեաթերթիկներն ու ծրարները: Կազմվել է արձանագրություն, դեպքի վայր է մեկնել ԱԺ պատգամավոր Անահիտ Բախշյանը եւ հաղորդել փաստի մասինԼ 8-րդ ընտրատարածքում իրավիճակը մնում է լարված:
> ...


էլի փակեցին ա1 պլյուսը

----------


## Artgeo

Ժող, կայֆ հաշվարկ ա
http://forum.hayastan.com/index.php?...dpost&p=879188 կներեք, ռուսերեն ա, թարգմանելու ժամանակ չկա



> имеем 90,61% от реального числа лиц физически присутствующих в Ереване, что очевидно не реально. Т.е. имели место массовые 'впрыски' бюллетеней приблизительно в размере 150,000-180,000 при официально задекларированной цифре 407 тысяч 745 избирателей при расчете, что как правило реально голосует не более 60 %-ов.
> 
> Теперь, если 150,000 влили, то не известно сколько взяли за счет рулеток, ну предположим 20,000 т.е. 170,000. Т.е. если ночью не подтасуют поменяв бюллетени за АНК на свои, то у АНК остается в резерве 237, 745 ну из которых Левон Акопович ну уж точно на все 100%-ов в Ереване возьмет 150,000 (это еще очень скромно), т.е. он точно выиграл выборы при 250,000 реально пришедших на выборы (чуть больше 60%-ов от 450,000 [см расчеты выше по этой цифре по линку]), т.е. ночью при подсчете они постараются увеличить объявленное число 52,85% этак до 62-65 %-ов и снизить голоса АНК до 100,000-120,000. Но все прекрасно знают, что 120,000 для АНК это уже смешная подтасовка.
> 
> В любом случае, реально Левон Акопович выборы выиграл, мои поздравления Левон Акопович. Конечно подсчет голосов сторонникам Левона Акоповича видимо технически удержать в легальном русле будет невозможно, т.е. Баргавач и Республиканцев они протащат с форой вброшенных как минимум в 170,000 влитых голосов, + рулетка 20,000 и + ночные замены бюллетеней, и тем самым совместив голоса протащат Черного Гаго, а может договорятся на Кушкяне, тоже вариант. Серж может кинуть Доди Гаго толкнув вперед Оринац или сравняв их голоса, тоже вариант, но в Ереване Оринац не может иметь много голосов в принципе.
> 
> В любом случае хоть Левон Акопович выборы и выиграл, но подсчет ему видимо не выиграть. Интересно сколько дадут Дашнакам.
> 
> Вот такие вот дела, утром узнаем новые цифры. Уверен будет очень забавно когда узнаем кому сколько припишут. laugh.gif
> ...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

ՀՀԿ- 16492
ԲՀԿ-7649
ՀԱԿ- 7108

Հետաքրքիր է, վերահաշվարկի համար դիմելու են?  :Think:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Մարդիկ, ճիշտա թեժա ձեր քննարկումը, բայց մի հարց ունեմ լուրջ մարդկանց  :Smile: 
Ի՞նչ նորություն կա Ընտրություններից, մտա իբր նորություն իմանամ էն էլ էս տեսա  :Dntknw: 
Մի հատ կոնկրետ բան ասեք, էլի շարունակեք էլի  :Blush: 
Կամ էլ հերիքա  :Angry2:  նման տոնով շարունակելը Սթռենջ

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Համադասարանցիների կայքից, կարծում եմ հավաստի տեղեկություն է…



> ՀՈՒՆԻՍԻ 1-ԻՆ, ԺԱՄԸ 18:30-ԻՆ
> ՄԱՏԵՆԱԴԱՐԱՆԻ ՄՈՏ
> ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔ
> 
> Տարածեք այս տեղեկատվությունն ինչպես կարող եք... Ամեն ինչ օրինաչափ է. միամտություն կլիներ այլ բան ակնկալել: Ուրեմն՝ 18:30 Մատենադարանի մոտ: Շատ բան կախված է հենց մեր քանակից:


թե չէ դրել եք Սերժ Սարգսյանի նկարչական տաղանդներն եք գնահատում  :LOL:

----------

Kuk (01.06.2009), Mephistopheles (31.05.2009), murmushka (31.05.2009), Արշակ (01.06.2009), Արտիստ (31.05.2009), Նարե (31.05.2009), Ֆրեյա (31.05.2009)

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Նորություն
ՀՀԿ - 18714
ԲՀԿ - 8948
ակումբ - 8230

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր պայքարում են իրենց գաղափարի համար :vic

Հավատացեք, դուք երջանիկ մարդիկ եք...
Բա չէ, ասենք, բարեկամներից մեկը Սերիժիկի ոտի տակի կեղտի մեջից երգող մեկը լիներ, դուք էլ պետք ա Չորնիին քվեարկեիք  :Smile:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

> Շնորհավորում եմ բոլոր նրանց, ովքեր պայքարում են իրենց գաղափարի համար


Շնորհակալ եմ շնորհավորանքների համար  :Smile:

----------


## Dragon

Ժողղ ինչքան կարաք օֆտոպեք ու սադրանքներին պատասխանեք, Էլմոն էսօր հոգնել ա գործադուլ ա անում: :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL: 


Հ.Գ. Ես կատակ էր, հանկարծ ծուղակը չընկնեք :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

Այս պահին այս թեման նայում են. 44 (31 անդամ և 13 հյուր)
էհհհհհհհհ

----------


## Elmo

*Թեման էլի փակվում է մաքրման:*

----------


## Փոքրիկ

:Dntknw: հիմա ես շնորհակա՞լ եմ, թե՞ անշնորհակալ :Dntknw: 
մեկա միշտ էլ ամոն տեսակի ընտրություններն էլ անարդար ձևով են անցկացվել, իսկ Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունները բացառություն չէին...  :Think: 

 :Think: թե ինչի մարդկանց ներվահան անում... նշանակեք պրծեք էլի  :Bad:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման վերաբացվում է լավագույն ցանկություններով: Սադրիչ գրառումներին պատասխանողները ստանալու են տուգանային միավորներ: Տեսնում եք սադրիչ գրառում՝ տեղեկացրեք:*

----------


## Rammstein

Ժողովուրդ, թեմայի ամբողջ էսօրվա գրառումները կարդացի։  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 

Ըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըըը...
...ու այ սենց մի ժամ ա նստած եմ էս պատասխանի պատուհանի առջեւ, ու չեմ գնում մի բառ, որը չհակասի ակումբի կանոնադրությանը... :Shok: 

*ԱՆԱՍՆԱՆՈՑ է...*

Էս ո՞րտեղ ենք ապրում... Մեկ-մեկ մտածում եմ «մարդ չհելնի ռադը քաշի էս երկիր կոչվող թյուրիմացությունից», մեկ-մեկ էլ մտածում եմ, որ գնալը կլինի անարդար, չէ՞ որ եթե մարդ այստեղ է, ապա գոնե շանս կա (թեկուզ 0.00001%), որ նա կնպաստի երկրի լավացմանը, իսկ այստեղ չգնվողը` երբեք չի կարող նպաստել։

Ճիշտն ասած, ես մինչեւ էս վերջերս չէի պատկերացնում, որ այդքան շատ են մեր ժողովրդի մեջ ծախու կենդանիները, որոնք ասում են. «հորըս արեվ ապէ, նատուռի նոռմալ փող տվող չկա, վոր էթանք ընտրենք...»։
Ժողովուրդ, կբացատրե՞ք, թե սա ինչով ա տարբերվում մարմնավաճառությունից։ Ի՞նչ տարբերություն` ձայնը ծախե՞լ, թե՞ մարմինը։ Ես դեռ մարմնավաճառներին ավելի բարձր եմ դասում, քան ձայնավաճառներին։ ...ախր շատ մեղմ բառ ա` «ձայնավաճառ», ավելի լավ է ասել «քաղաքական պոռնիկ»։ 

Ես, բազմիցս եմ ասել իմ քաղաքական դիրքորոշման մասին, (որ ես դեմ եմ ՀԱԿ-ին), բայց այսօր ես շատ եմ ցավում։ Ինչի՞ էլի պիտի ժողովուրդը (ժողովրդի մի հատվածը) հուսախաբ լինի։ Ինչի՞ էդ կարգի լկտիությամբ։ Ինչի՞...... Թող ժողովուրդը (մյուս հատվածը) մի պճեղ թասիբ ունենար էլի։ Դե արի ու մի ասա, արա, հո կո՞վ չեք, որ գլուխներդ կախ, վախեցած, պաշտոնից կամ այլ զիբիլից կառչած գնում եք ու քվեարկում եք ում օգտին ասել են։ :Angry2: 

Կամ ձայնավաճառ մարդիկ, դուք գոնե հասկանում ե՞ք, որ էդ փողը, որ տվել են, ուզում ա 5000 լինի, ուզում ա 500000 լինի, վաղըմյուսօր ձեր քթից են բերելու։ Ու ոչ միայն ձեր, այլեւ բոլորի, այդ թվում խղճի մտոք քվեարկողների։ Լավ, ազնվությունն ու խիղճը վաղուց եք կորցրել։ Բա շահամոլություննել է՞ք կորցրել (սովորաբար խիղճը կոցնելիս շահամոլությունն է առաջ գալիս)։ Թե՞ խելքն եք կորցրել, ու մտածում եք, որ էդ քթից բերելը հեքիաթներ են։ :Angry2: 

Կարուսել խաղացողներ, մենակ չասեք սիպում են քվեարկել (ՎախՎախՎախՎախՎախՎախ, քյոռանամ ես...). որ մտքներիդ մի կես միլիմետր տեղ լինի կարաք նենց անեք, որ էդ ստիպողի օգտին քվե չտաք։ Ոնց անե՞ք, ասեմ, օրինակ` կարաք` քվեաթերթիկի մեջ (որը նախապես լրացված ձեզ են տալիս) քվեախցիկում մի էրկու հատ էլ պտիչկա դնեք ու դա կհաշվեն անվավեր, ու թեկուզ եթե ձեր ուզածին չեք ընտրի, ապա գոնե էդ ստիպողի թեկնածուն ձեն չի ստանա, պարզ եւ հանճարեղ։

Երկու խոսք էլ այն մարդկանց, ովքեր ասում են «արա դե մեկ ա ով էլ ըլնի նույնն ա...» կամ «դե մեկ ա արդեն որոշված ա ով ա ըլնելու...», եւն։ Հարգելիներս, ձեր ի՞նչ գործն ա ինչ ա որոշված, եթե ուզում եք ընտրեք, ապա մի նայեք ում համար ինչ ա որոշված, այլ տվեք ձեր ձայնը ԽՂՃԻ ՄՏՈՔ։ Եթե համարում եք, որ արժանի թեկնածու չկա, ապա կարաք գնաք ու անվավեր քվեաթերեիկ գցեք տուփի մեջ (վրան խաչ քաշեեք գցեք)։ Չտա-չտա, գոնե էն օգուտը կտա, որ ձեր անվան տակ գոնե ուրիշը չի կարա քվեարկի։ :Wink: 


Ուֆֆֆֆ, շատ եմ ջղայնացած, դրա համար եմ սենց լեկցիաներ գրում, բայց դե ո՞ւմ պետքն ա կակոյ նիբուձь արդարություն, թափանցիկություն...
Էհ, արդարամիտ ու բարոյական մարդիկ շատ կան, բայց ի՞նչ արած, որ նրանք ապրում են զիբիլանոցում։ Իսկ զիբիլը մաքրելու համար, ցավոք, խաղաղ ճանապարհ ես դեռեւս չեմ տեսնում։


Հ.Գ. Այսօր, ցավոք, չկարողացա մասնակցել ընտրությանը, քանի որ Երեւանում չէի։ Բայց եթե մասնակցեի էլ, ապա ոչ մեկին չէի ընտրի (ավելի շուտ` կընտրեի բոլորին, բոլորի դեմը պտիչկա կդնեի...  :LOL: ... :Sad:  :Bad: )։

Տխուր է...

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009)

----------


## Dragon

ՀՀԿ-26838
ԲՀԿ-13676
ՀԱԿ-11491
ՀՅԴ-2272
ՕԵԿ-1810
ԺԿ-1316
ՀԱՍԿ-303


http://elections.am/ActiveElection.swf

----------


## Աթեիստ

26838	ՀՀԿ	46,51%
13676	ԲՀԿ	23,70%
11491	ՀԱԿ	19,91%
2272	ՀՅԴ	3,94%
1810	ՕԵԿ	3,14%
1316	ԺԿ	2,28%
303	ՀԱՍԿ	0,53%

Ընդամենը 57706 ձայն․ (դեռ շատ կա)։

----------


## Bodyguard

Քիչ առաջ մեզ հետ զրույցում Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանի մամուլի խոսնակ Արման Մուսինյանը նշեց, որ որոշ ընտրատեղամասերում քվեարթերթիկների հաշվարկը դադարեցվել է։ Նա քվեարկության արդյունքների հաշվարկի դադարեցման երկու պատճառ նշեց. առաջինը՝ ընտրատեղամասերում սպասում են հրահանգների, երկրորդը՝ որոշ վայրերում հաշվարկը կասեցրել են դիտորդները։

ՀԱԿ–ի ներկայացուցիչը նաև հայտնեց, որ էրեբունի համայնքի 13/15 ընտրատտեղամասում քվեախցիկներում ամրացված տեսախցիկներ են հայտնաբերել։

Tert.am

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Kuk (01.06.2009), Mephistopheles (31.05.2009)

----------


## Dragon

Պատմությունը կրկնվում է: 


Այսօր, հունիսի 1-ին, երեկոյան ժամը 18:30-ին Մատենադարանի մոտ տեղի կունենա Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հանրահավաք:

http://www.payqar.net/?p=1091#comments

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Ֆրեյա (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Հա, լրիվ համաձայն եմ...
Բայց պայքարելու ուրիշ միջոց չկա...
Այդ մարդիկ էլ են մարդ, սովորական, դեբիլ մարդիկ են... Անճար... 
Ու չեն հասկանում, որ հենց նրա համար են շարունակում մնալ անճար, որ էսօր էտ փողի վրա են գնում անճարությունից...
Ուղղակի չեմ ուզում պատկերացնել, թե ինչի է վերածվում մեր պետությունը...
Էս որտեղ ենք ապրում....  Բոմժ, սպիդոտ, ցեխոտ, անգրագետ աֆրիկացիներից ավել չենք...  :Think:

----------


## Երվանդ

Վաղը ժամը 6:30 Մատենադարան, ուրիշ ասելու բան չկա ժող, էս ընտրություն չէր էս չգիտեմ ինչ էր, նախագահականից բեթար կեղծեցին, չեմ ուզում գրեմ մանրամասները ու աչքովս տեսածները, էտ հետո կանեմ՝ հիմա մեռած վիճակ ա, ուղղակի վաղը բոլորս դեպի Մատենադարան:

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Kuk (01.06.2009), Արշակ (01.06.2009), Նարե (31.05.2009)

----------


## Terminator

> Կամ ձայնավաճառ մարդիկ, դուք գոնե հասկանում ե՞ք, որ էդ փողը, որ տվել են, ուզում ա 5000 լինի, ուզում ա 500000 լինի, վաղըմյուսօր ձեր քթից են բերելու։ Ու ոչ միայն ձեր, այլեւ բոլորի, այդ թվում խղճի մտոք քվեարկողների։ Լավ, ազնվությունն ու խիղճը վաղուց եք կորցրել։ Բա շահամոլություննել է՞ք կորցրել (սովորաբար խիղճը կոցնելիս շահամոլությունն է առաջ գալիս)։ Թե՞ խելքն եք կորցրել, ու մտածում եք, որ էդ քթից բերելը հեքիաթներ են։


Վերջը ջդիմացա գրեցի.
Դե որոշ մարդիկ օդից փող են էլի կպցնում, համ էլ կարելի է փողը վերցնել, բայց էլի քվեարկել իրեն դուր եկած թեկնածուի օգտին, չի կարող այնպես լինի, որ համ կաշառք տան մարդուն համել գնան այդ մարդու հետևից, որ տեսնեն թէ ում օգտին է քվեարկել :Smile:

----------


## Երվանդ

Կատաղությունից լացս գալիս ա :Bad:  :Bad:  :Bad:

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Kuk (01.06.2009), murmushka (31.05.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

Շատ մի ներվայնացեք... Ամեն դեպքում, ժողովրդի մեծ մասը համաձայն է ապրելու նվաստացած, ստորացած ու ստրկացած կարգավիճակում: Ու նման դեպքում շատ դժվար է որեւէ բան փոխելը...

----------


## Ambrosine

> Շատ մի ներվայնացեք... Ամեն դեպքում, ժողովրդի մեծ մասը համաձայն է ապրելու նվաստացած, ստորացած ու ստրկացած կարգավիճակում: Ու նման դեպքում շատ դժվար է որեւէ բան փոխելը...


բայց այդ ստրկությունը արյան մեջ լինի?

երեխեք, մեր ամբողջ թաղամասով հրավառություն ա...

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մարդ գժվում ա ուղղակի անելանելի վիճակից: Ոնց որ գլուխդ բետոնի պատին տաս...
 :Sad: 
չէ, ժողովուրդ, սաղ մեզնից ա գալիս, մեր ազգից...
Լավ չեն դաստիրակել մեր նախորդ սերնդին, դրա համար էլ սենց ա  :Bad: 
Ոնց կարա հայ "տղամարդը" կին ծեծի...
Եթե մարդ լինեին, էս վիճակը չէր լինի  :Sad:

----------


## Սամվել

Արա դե լավ էլի... գոնե ընենց թվեր նկարեին որ մի թեթև հավատալու լիներ ... Խոսքի էն ամենաքաղաքականությունից հեռո մարդուն գոնե հավտալու լիներ...

Սրանց գեղցի ինչն եմ ասել.. սկի կեղծել չգիտեն...

----------

Kuk (01.06.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Շատ մի ներվայնացեք... Ամեն դեպքում, ժողովրդի մեծ մասը համաձայն է ապրելու նվաստացած, ստորացած ու ստրկացած կարգավիճակում: Ու նման դեպքում շատ դժվար է որեւէ բան փոխելը...


*Ո՛Չ…Ժողովրդի "նվաստացած մեծամասնությունը" պիտի ապրի գիտակից փոքրամասնության ինշխանության տակ*

----------

Nareco (31.05.2009), Արշակ (01.06.2009), Նարե (31.05.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

Սա վերջն է փաստորեն... վերջն է ու ինչ-որ նորի, երկարատեւ նորի սկիզբ...

----------


## Dragon

> բայց այդ ստրկությունը արյան մեջ լինի?
> 
> երեխեք, մեր ամբողջ թաղամասով հրավառություն ա...


Մեր էլ: 
Էսօր ինչ համապետական տոն ա?

----------


## Գալաթեա

> բայց այդ ստրկությունը արյան մեջ լինի?
> 
> երեխեք, մեր ամբողջ թաղամասով հրավառություն ա...


Դե հա  :Smile: 
Երևանի վաճառքի պատվին ա   :Smile: 
Ծափ ծափ ...

----------


## Աթեիստ

> բայց այդ ստրկությունը արյան մեջ լինի?
> 
> երեխեք, մեր ամբողջ թաղամասով հրավառություն ա...


Ավանում ՀՀԿ-ի շտաբը լաաաաաավ նշեց "հաղթանակը"։

----------


## Նարե

Ստրկության համազգային տոնա, ստրուկ եմ ես, ստրուկ ես դու, լող ես ինչ կայֆաաա

----------


## Enigmatic

> Արա դե լավ էլի... գոնե ընենց թվեր նկարեին որ մի թեթև հավատալու լիներ ... Խոսքի էն ամենաքաղաքականությունից հեռո մարդուն գոնե հավտալու լիներ...
> 
> Սրանց գեղցի ինչն եմ ասել.. սկի կեղծել չգիտեն...


հղփացաց չե՞ն, իրանց ամեն ինչն էլ պետքա տենց լիքը-լիքը լինի,իրանց մոտ ամեն ամեն ինչն ա տենց,դե թվերն էլ իրանց կայֆի համաձայն իրանց "դզած" չախով են նկարել

----------

Kuk (01.06.2009)

----------


## Dragon

Շեղվեցինք, նորություն չկա??

Քվեաթերթիկների բաշխումը ըստ տեղամասերի

http://elections.am/images/docs/ballots2009.pdf

----------


## REAL_ist

ցավոք ակնհայտ ու պարզ էր, որ սենցա լինելու, ուրիշ ձև չէր էլ կարա լիներ
հարցը նրանումա որքանովա ՀԱԿ-ը անցյալի դեպքերը հաշվի առել, հետագա անելիքները պլանավորել, մեխանիզմներ մշակել, ապացույցներ հավաքելուն ուղված քայլերը կազմակերպել ու համապատասխան հասցեատերեր գտել այդ ապացույցները փոխանցելու, հաղթանակը հենց դրանում պետքա լինի, թե չե իրանց ձագերը պարզ չի, որ իրանց ուզած թվերն են նկարելու :Bad:

----------


## Taurel. . . .

Էս ի՞նչ  մթագնած տրամադրությունա....... Ամեն ինչ ավելի քան կանխատեսելի էր
Գլուխներդ բարձր, դուխներդ տեղը, Հունիսի 1-ին ժամը 18:30-ին  գնում ենք Մատենադարան. . . . . . .  

Պատկերացնու՞մ եք ինչ կայֆա լինելու վաղը՞

----------

Ambrosine (31.05.2009), Kuk (01.06.2009), Նարե (31.05.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս ի՞նչ  մթագնած տրամադրությունա....... Ամեն ինչ ավելի քան կանխատեսելի էր
> Գլուխներդ բարձր, դուխներդ տեղը, Հունիսի 1-ին ժամը 18:30-ին  գնում ենք Մատենադարան. . . . . . .  
> 
> Պատկերացնու՞մ եք ինչ կայֆա լինելու վաղը՞


մթագնած չի, կատաղած ա

----------


## Dragon

> Էս ի՞նչ  մթագնած տրամադրությունա....... Ամեն ինչ ավելի քան կանխատեսելի էր
> Գլուխներդ բարձր, դուխներդ տեղը, Հունիսի 1-ին ժամը 18:30-ին  գնում ենք Մատենադարան. . . . . . .  
> 
> Պատկերացնու՞մ եք ինչ կայֆա լինելու վաղը՞


Հատկապես ի՞նչը :Think:

----------


## Վիշապ

Հայեր ջան, բարի խորը իրիգուն: Առաջարկում եմ հանդարտվել, հանգստացնել նյարդերը՝: Այս ընտությունները ընդհամենը հայաստանյան իրավիճակի փաստացի արտացոլումն են՝ Հայաստանում քրեական ֆեոդալները դոմինանտ են: Կարծում եմ նորություն չէր սա: Թուլացեք ու աշխատեք հաճույք ստանալ: :Wink:  Ամեն դեպքում սա անհրաժեշտ էր վերջնական իրատեսական գնահատականներ տալու ու հետագա անելիքները հստակեցնելու առումով: Շատ սարսափելի բան տեղի չի ունեցել: Պարզապես Հայաստանի քազաքական-հասարակական դաշտում բեկումնային որևէ բան չարձանագրվեց:

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Dragon (01.06.2009), Elmo (01.06.2009), Kita (01.06.2009), Kuk (01.06.2009), Mephistopheles (01.06.2009), Երվանդ (01.06.2009), Տրիբուն (01.06.2009)

----------


## Taurel. . . .

> Հատկապես ի՞նչը


Ազատության համար ոտքի ելած գիտակից մարդկանց ներկայությունը...................

----------


## Rammer

Էս ինչ հոգնաաաաած եմ...Շատ բովանդակալից, ադրենալինով ու հաստավզերով լի օր էր :LOL: 
Շատ վատ բաներ էլ եղան, բայց դրական դրվագներ ել կային...Հետո տեսանք մեր թերությունները, մեր սխալները ու հաջորդ անգամ վստահ եմ էլ չենք կրկնի դրանք...Խնայենք մեզ, դեռ անելիքներ կան :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009)

----------


## Ahik

Ժող ջան, արդյունքները տվյալ պահի դրությամբ կարաք դնեք, իմ մօտ չի բացում ԿԸՀ-ի սայտը

----------


## Dragon

> Ազատության համար ոտքի ելած գիտակից մարդկանց ներկայությունը...................


Պատմությունը մի վատ սովորություն ունի. կրկնվում ա:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ժող ջան, արդյունքները տվյալ պահի դրությամբ կարաք դնեք, իմ մօտ չի բացում ԿԸՀ-ի սայտը


այստեղ նայի

----------


## Նարե

> այստեղ նայի


Աստղ կապս թույլա, եթե հնարավորա տվյալները ստեղ դրեք

----------


## Ahik

> այստեղ նայի


Ինտեռնետիս արագությունը չի հերիքում որ նայեմ :Sad:

----------


## Rammer

> Ինտեռնետիս արագությունը չի հերիքում որ նայեմ


ՀՀԿ-շատ առաջ է մոտ 70000: ԲՀԿ-ն ու ՀԱԿ-ը 30000 -ի կողմերը

----------


## Dragon

ՀՀԿ-70911
ԲՀԿ-33613
ՀԱԿ-28624

----------


## Norton

> Հօգուտ ՀԱԿ-ի եմ քվերարկել` որպես միակ անցնող ընդդիմադիր ուժ:


 Մեղք լնի ՀԱԿԸ

----------

Kuk (01.06.2009)

----------


## Norton

*
Հարձակվել է “Առավոտի” թղթակցի վրա
00:27 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
*
"Նորագյուղցի Բոկո" մակաանունով երիտասարդը հարձակվել է "Առավոտ" օրաթերթի թղթակից Նելլի Գրիգորյանի վրա, քաշքշել նրան, հայհոյել, սպառնացել թե` "դու ով ես որ նկարում ես արա", այնուհետեւ փախցրել լրագրողի տեսախցիկն ու փախել անհայտ ուղղությամբ:

Դեպքը տեղի է ունեցել Դանիել Վարուժանի անվան դպրոցում տեղակայված 7/25 ընտրական տեղամասում, երբ լրագրողը ականատես է եղել` ինչպես է Բոկոն սպառնում ՀԱԿ-ի վստահված անձին:

"Այդ տղան բառիս բուն իմաստով պատին էր դեմ տվել ՀԱԿ-ի վստահված անձին, եւ համոզում էր, ասում էր, ես "ընդդիմությունից եմ քուր ջան, դու ինձի բան ես ասել, պիտի գաս դուրս երկու բան ունեմ ասելու", այսինքն` այդ աղջկան փորձում էր ամեն կերպ տեղամասից դուրս հանել: Ես այդ պահին երբ ես մտա տեղամաս, խցիկը ձեռքս էր, փորձեցի նկարել, այդ տղան հենց տեսավ նկարում եմ, թողեց վստահված անձին, բռնեց շորերիցս, սկսեց քաշքշել, ու այդ ընթացքում գոռում էր, "արա դու էս ով էս, ով ա քեզ թողել նկարես ..."

Լրագրողի պատմելով, ընտրատեղամասում ներկա անձանցից որեւէ մեկը չի միջամտել: Ընտրատեղամասում եղել են մի խումբ տղաներ, ովքեր այն բանից հետո, երբ լրագրողը հայտարարել է, որ խոչընդոտվել է իր մասնագիտական աշխատանքը, վազել են այն ուղղությամբ, ուր փոխել է նորագյուղցի Բոկոն:

"Քիչ անց նրանք վերադարձան տեսախցիկով, սակայն առանց տեսախցիկի հիշողության չիպի" ,- ասաց Նելլի Գրիգորյանը:

Դեպքի կապակցությամբ կազմվել է արձանագրություն, որը սակայն, ընտրական հանձնաժողովի նախագահը հրաժարվել է ստորագրել:

ա1պլյուս

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Rammer (01.06.2009), Նարե (01.06.2009)

----------


## Terminator

ՀՀԿ-71804
ԲՀԿ-33880
ՀԱԿ-29090
 :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Վաղը ժամը 6:30 Մատենադարան, ուրիշ ասելու բան չկա ժող, էս ընտրություն չէր էս չգիտեմ ինչ էր, նախագահականից բեթար կեղծեցին, չեմ ուզում գրեմ մանրամասները ու աչքովս տեսածները, էտ հետո կանեմ՝ հիմա մեռած վիճակ ա, ուղղակի վաղը բոլորս դեպի Մատենադարան:


Ժող, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, դուխներս տեղն ա: Էսօր լիքը տեղամասեր ենք մտել, լիքը բան ենք մեր աչքով տեսել, բայց նորմալ ա ամեն ինչ, լավ ա լինելու, մենք վազգենմանուկյաններ չենք, մենք աբիժնիկությունից հեռու մարդիկ ենք, վաղը մատենադարանի մոտ ենք 18:30-ից մինչև էնքան, ինչքան որ պետք լինի:

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Norton (01.06.2009), Rammer (01.06.2009), Նարե (01.06.2009)

----------


## Նարե

> Ժող, ամեն ինչ նորմալ ա, դուխներս տեղն ա: Էսօր լիքը տեղամասեր ենք մտել, լիքը բան ենք մեր աչքով տեսել, բայց նորմալ ա ամեն ինչ, լավ ա լինելու, մենք վազգենմանուկյաններ չենք, մենք աբիժնիկությունից հեռու մարդիկ ենք, վաղը մատենադարանի մոտ ենք 18:30-ից մինչև էնքան, ինչքան որ պետք լինի:


+1
Պայքար մինչև վերջ, մինչև ազատում ստրկացումից ու ստրուկներից

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Kuk (01.06.2009), Rammer (01.06.2009)

----------


## Dragon

ՀՀԿ-81056
ԲՀԿ-38496
ՀԱԿ-33092
ՀՅԴ-7154
ՕԵԿ-6859
ԺԿ-3913
ՀԱՍԿ-916

----------


## Գալաթեա

*ՀԱՍԿ* 916  :LOL:   :LOL: 
Կարող ա 9.16 պետք ա լինե՞ր։

----------

Yellow Raven (01.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

ՕԵԿ-6859 :Shok:

----------


## Նարե

Կարապետիչ հուպ տուր, Օեկին կուլ տուրրր

----------

Ahik (01.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

6859 հոգի փաստորեն լուրջ են ընդունել կռիշում ցիստեռնի մեկ էլ կախովի բոստանների գաղափարը  :Jpit:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.06.2009)

----------


## Ahik

Խայտառակությունա :Angry2:  հոմ ընտրություններ չի :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> ՕԵԿ-6859


էդ սմայլիկը ամբողջությամբ չի արտահայտի մեր զարմանքը.. Չուկը հատուկ օեկ-ի համար պիտի չանեն պոկվող սմայլիկ ճարի

----------

Kuk (01.06.2009), Nareco (01.06.2009), Լուսաբեր (01.06.2009), Նարե (01.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> էդ սմայլիկը ամբողջությամբ չի արտահայտի մեր զարմանքը.. Չուկը հատուկ օեկ-ի համար պիտի չանեն պոկվող սմայլիկ ճարի


Պատեկրացրու ինքան տշված վիճակա որ ալարեցի մի երկու բառ գրել :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Հենց նոր վերադարձա տուն  :Smile: 
Ամբողջ օրը վազվզոցի մեջ եմ, կամերաներս բազում արտակարգ խախտումներ են ֆիքսել, ինչևէ, ինչ էի ասում...

Վաղը ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔԻ  :Smile:  ԲՈԼՈՐՈՎՍ, Իրար հետ, խրոխտ, հաղթական  :Smile: 

Չմտածեք, ՍԱՂ ԼԱՎ Ա  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Kuk (01.06.2009), Mephistopheles (01.06.2009), Nareco (01.06.2009), Norton (01.06.2009), Գալաթեա (01.06.2009), Նարե (01.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

Չուկն ուրա ձենը չի գալի?

----------


## ministr

Վսյո էգուցվանից դառնում եմ պայծառատես  :Jpit: )
Չուկ ինչնա Լավ?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վսյո էգուցվանից դառնում եմ պայծառատես )
> Չուկ ինչնա Լավ?


համբերի ընգեր

----------


## ministr

Պայծառատեսի պահով ես ասում թե լավ ու վատի?

----------


## Norton

Մեր մոտ սալյուտա, ջաան

----------


## Աբելյան

Այսինքն ձեր մոտ էլ ա ՀՀԿ-ն ձեների կեսը հավաքե՞լ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Պայծառատեսի պահով ես ասում թե լավ ու վատի?


լավի-վատի մասով ընգեր…

----------


## Norton

> Այսինքն ձեր մոտ էլ ա ՀՀԿ-ն ձեների կեսը հավաքե՞լ:


չգիտեմ ինչ ոնց, բայց "հաղթելա"

----------


## Dragon

ՀՀԿ-101480
ԲՀԿ-48035
ՀԱԿ-41199
ՀՅԴ-9258
ՕԵԿ-9066
ԺԿ-4970
ՀԱՍԿ-1159

 Երեվի ես թվերը կոմպն ա, ինքն իրան որոշում, ախր ահավոր արագ ա փոփոխվում: Մարդը դժվար հասցնի տենց արագ մուտք անի:

http://elections.am/ActiveElection.swf

----------


## Հայկօ

Հեռախոսով եմ,  լրիվ չեմ կարդացել, շատ չեմ կարող գրել, պետք էլ չի: Մենակ մի բան. *հիասթափվել չկա: Թևաթափ լինել չկա*: Դուխներդ տեղը, գլուխներդ բարձր, կամքներդ պինդ: Կանգնելը հեշտ ա, կանգնած մնալն ա դըժվար: Իմ հույսը հավայի ճառերը չեն, "վերևների" քցած թուլափայը չի, տարբեր ինքնավաճառներն ու թերմացքները չեն: Իմ հույսն ու հենարանը ես եմ, ընկերս ա, երորդն ա, չորորդը, ԴՈւ ես: Մարդիկ, մարդ եղեք: Հետ կանգնել չկա: Հրաշք երազել չկա: Ծամած բերանը դրածի  սպասել չկա: ՄԵՆՔ ԵՆՔ: Ես, դու, մյուսը: Ու մնալու ենք: *Մնալու ենք ինչքան պետք ա, ինչքան կարանք ու ավելին*:

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Chuk (01.06.2009), Mephistopheles (01.06.2009), Norton (01.06.2009), Գալաթեա (01.06.2009), Նարե (01.06.2009), Տրիբուն (01.06.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

46800	ԲՀԿ	22,58%
97380	ՀՀԿ	46,99%
4765	ԺԿ	2,30%
8904	ՀՅԴ	4,30%
39520	ՀԱԿ	19,07%
1103	ՀԱՍԿ	0,53%
8757	ՕԵԿ	4,23%

----------


## Norton

> ՀՀԿ-95674
> ԲՀԿ-45887
> ՀԱԿ-38949
> ՀՅԴ-8813
> ՕԵԿ-8564
> ԺԿ-4712
> ՀԱՍԿ-1079


արդեն
ՀՀԿ-98151
ԲՀԿ-47214
ՀԱԿ-39887
ՀՅԴ-9005
ՕԵԿ-8808

----------


## Աբելյան

Հիմա ի՞նչ, երրորդ տեղով ե՞նք հաղթելու:
Ադիբեկյանի սցենարն ա աշխատում:

----------


## Norton

ՀՀԿ սկսելա շատ արագ աճել արդեն 101000

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հիմա ի՞նչ, երրորդ տեղով ե՞նք հաղթելու:
> Ադիբեկյանի սցենարն ա աշխատում:


չէ ապեր, երրորդ տեղով չէ… *Փողոց*

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հիմա ի՞նչ, երրորդ տեղով ե՞նք հաղթելու:
> Ադիբեկյանի սցենարն ա աշխատում:


Ադիբեկյանը ով ա, որ սցենար էլ ունենա?
ինքը ընդամենը կարդացող է

----------

Mephistopheles (01.06.2009)

----------


## Նարե

Պետք է պայքարենք, պարտավոր ենք պայքարել ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա

----------


## ministr

> ՀՀԿ սկսելա շատ արագ աճել արդեն 101000


Երևի հասան Մալաթիային

----------


## Dragon

> արդեն
> ՀՀԿ-98151
> ԲՀԿ-47214
> ՀԱԿ-39887
> ՀՅԴ-9005
> ՕԵԿ-8808


արդեն
ՀՀԿ-101480
ԲՀԿ-48035
ՀԱԿ-41199
ՀՅԴ-9258
ՕԵԿ-9066
ԺԿ-4970
ՀԱՍԿ-1159

----------


## Norton

*
ՀԱԿ-ի ներկայացուցիչներին ահաբեկել էին
01:09 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ*

«Վերին աստիճանի անկարգապահ ընտրություններ էին: Ամեն տեղ, ամեն հարցում փնթիություն էր: Ընտրություն կազմակերպողները` Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովից սկսած, որեւէ ձեւով պատասխանատվություն չեն զգում պետական այս կարեւոր միջոցառման նկատմամբ»,- այսօր ընտրատեղամասերից վերադառնալուց անմիջապես հետո լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ իր խորը հիասթափությունն հայտնեց «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության վարչության անդամ Անահիտ Բախշյանը:

Նրան զարմացրել էին հատկապես տարօրինակ անվանումներով դիտորդական կազմակերպությունները: Օրինակ` «ՁԻԱՀ-ի կանխարգելման կենտրոն», «Ավետ» կրթամեթոդական կենտրոն եւ այլն, որոնք, ըստ տիկին Բախշյանի` ամեն ինչ են, բացի դիտորդ լինելուց: «Ոչ հաշվարկում են, ոչ հետեւում են, ոչ մի բան չեն անում, միայն հարմար պահի լցոնում են: Ինչպես եղավ 19:50-ին 8/6 ընտրատարածքում»,- իր խոսքում ընդգծեց նա:
Տիկին Բախշյանին մտահոգել էր նաեւ ոստիկանության աշխատակիցների պահվածքը ընտրական ողջ գործընթացի ժամանակ: Յուրաքանչյուր ընտրատարածքում 6 ոստիկան կար եւ ամեն մեկը, ըստ նրա `մի փակ տեղ նստած բլոտ են խաղում եւ այլն:

Նրա ասելով` համատարած անկարգապահության մթնոլորտն էր գերիշխում, երբ «շունը տիրոջը չի ճանաչում», լեզվակռիվները շատ էին եւ հիմնականում ՀԱԿ-ի ներկայացուցիչների հետ: Տիկին Բախշյանի պատմելով` նրանք հիմնականում պատճառաբանում էին, որ իրենց ահաբեկել են ու դրա համար նեղանում, դուրս էին գալիս ընտրատարածքներից: Հատկապես նման դեպքերի նա ականատես է եղել Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքում, որտեղ ըստ նրա` օրվա 2-րդ կեսին ընտրատարածքում հնարավոր էր հանդիպել ՀԱԿ-ի միայն հատուկենտ ներկայացուցիչների:
«Ժառանգության» Աժ պատգամավոր Զարուհի Փոստանջյանն էլ նշեց, որ բուն գործընթացը վերահսկվում է իշխանության կողմից: Նա նաեւ հիշատակեց ներկա-բացակա անող ցուցակներով անձանց ներկայության, մեքենաներով անձանց տեղափոխման մասին: Իսկ Ստեփան Սաֆարյանը հերթով թվարկում էր այն բոլոր ընտրախախտումները, որոնք արձանագրել էին «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության դիտորդները: 
ա1պլյուս

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009)

----------


## Ahik

Իմ կարցիքով այնքան կկեղցեն որ մալատիայի ընտրուտյունները չչանաչելու դեպքում ել չազդի արդյունքների վրա

----------


## Norton

տոռմուզա մեկ էլ չի թարմացվում

----------


## ministr

Հարցի իրավական կողմը շատ պարզա...
Սահմանադրական դատարան, սա էլ որոշումա որ ընտրախախտումները չեն ազդել վերջնական արդյունքի վրա, պրծավ գնաց:

Մնումա հետոն...

----------


## Գալաթեա

> տոռմուզա մեկ էլ չի թարմացվում


Մտածում են ինչ թիվ նկարեն։

----------

Աբելյան (01.06.2009)

----------


## Աբելյան

Չեմ հավատում որ թեկուզ Մալաթիայում անվավեր կճանաչվեն ընտրությունները: Հայլուրը կռուտիտի հնարավորություն չի ունենա:

----------


## Norton

> տոռմուզա մեկ էլ չի թարմացվում


ՀՀԿ-109574
ԲՀԿ-51704
ՀԱԿ-44266
ՀՅԴ-9991
ՕԵԿ-10087
ԺԿ-5289
ՀԱՍԿ-1248

----------


## Dragon

> տոռմուզա մեկ էլ չի թարմացվում


Էս թվերը բազմապատկում ենք 2.65-ով ու վերջ, վաղը տենց էլ կհատարարեն: :Smile:

----------


## Նարե

> Չեմ հավատում որ թեկուզ Մալաթիայում անվավեր կճանաչվեն ընտրությունները: Հայլուրը կռուտիտի հնարավորություն չի ունենա:


բայց ինչի՞ պիտի անվավեր ճանաչեն. կատարյալ ընտրություններ է եղել, ո՞ց չես հավատում, հայլուր նայի, Մալաթիա ապրես, ամենակարգապահ օրինապաշտ ընտրատարածք էր…
  p.s.Բայց ինչի՞ է ամեն ինչ եսքան ողբալիիիիիիիի

----------


## Norton

> բայց ինչի՞ պիտի անվավեր ճանաչեն. կատարյալ ընտրություններ է եղել, ո՞ց չես հավատում, հայլուր նայի, Մալաթիա ապրես, ամենակարգապահ օրինապաշտ ընտրատարածք էր…
> p.s.Բայց ինչի՞ է ամեն ինչ եսքան ողբալիիիիիիիի


Նանուկ ջան, քեզ մի հատ առանձին հերոսի կոչում :Wink:  Հալալա

----------

Նարե (01.06.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

*ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔ ՄԱՏԵՆԱԴԱՐԱՆԻ ՄՈՏ 
Հունիսի 1-ին, երեկոյան ժամը 18:30-ին Մատենադարանի մոտ տեղի կունենա Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հանրահավաք:*


ժողովուրդ, ադեն ուշանում ենք

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Kuk (01.06.2009), Norton (01.06.2009)

----------


## Նարե

> *ՀԱՅ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ՀԱՆՐԱՀԱՎԱՔ ՄԱՏԵՆԱԴԱՐԱՆԻ ՄՈՏ 
> Հունիսի 1-ին, երեկոյան ժամը 18:30-ին Մատենադարանի մոտ տեղի կունենա Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի հանրահավաք:*
> 
> 
> ժողովուրդ, ադեն ուշանում ենք


Չենք ուշանա, ճիշտ ժամին, ճիշտ տեղում կլինենք :Cool:  :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.06.2009)

----------


## Norton

աչքիս ուզում են մինիմալ շեմոցվ հյդ ու օեկին էլ անցկացնեն, թվերը արագ աճում են

----------


## Աթեիստ

> աչքիս ուզում են մինիմալ շեմոցվ հյդ ու օեկին էլ անցկացնեն, թվերը արագ աճում են


55687	ԲՀԿ	22,24%
118345	ՀՀԿ	47,26%
5665	ԺԿ	2,26%
10749	ՀՅԴ	4,29%
47517	ՀԱԿ	18,98%
1349	ՀԱՍԿ	0,54%
11106	ՕԵԿ	4,43%

7%-ին դժվար հասնեն։

----------

Norton (01.06.2009)

----------


## Norton

*400 կեղծ քվեաթերթիկի լցոնում կանխեցին լրագրողները*

 Հաղթանակ գյուղում տեղակայված 7/16 ընտրական տեղամասում թեեւ ընտրությունն ավարտվել էր ժամը 20.00-ին, բայց քվեաթերթիկների հաշվարկը սկսվեց միայն 1.5 ժամ ուշացումով:

Այն սկսվեց ժամը 21.30-ին, այն բանից հետո, երբ «Ա1+»-ի նկարահանող խումբը սկսեց նկարահանել տեղամասի անցուդարձը: Բայց ոչ թե ներսից, այլ պատուհանից: Հանձնաժողովի անդամներն ու հասարակական կարգը հսկող ոստիկանները թույլ չէին տալիս «Ա1+»-ի լրագրողին մտնել տեղամաս` հղում կատարելով «Ընտրական օրենսգրքին»:

Չնայած ԸՕ համաձայն լրագրողն իրավունք ունի ցանկացած պահի մտնել տեղամաս եւ դուրս գալ: Իսկ ի՞նչն էր օրենքի այդպիսի խախտման պատճառը: Խնդիրն այն էր, որ նախապես գողացված 400 քվեաթերթիկները ՀՀԿ-ի օգտին քվեարկած տոպրակով պատուհանից փոխանցել էին հանձնաժողովին եւ պետք էր հարմար պահը որսալ` դրանք քվեատուփի մեջ լցնելու համար:

«Ա1+»-ի ոչ մի կերպ չկարողանալով հայտնվել տեղամասում, սկսեց նկարահանումն իրականացնել պատուհանից. հանձնաժողովականները եւ հիմնականում ՀՀԿ-ական հանձնաժողովի անդամ Կարենը, այս հանգամանիքից խիստ վրդովված, մեկ փորձում էին փակել լուսամուտը, հետո մի ամբողջ շարք կազմած` կանգնում պատուհանի առջեւ, ապա անջատում տեղամասի լույսը: Բայց բոլոր դեպքերում «Ա1+»-ի խցիկը պատուհանից չէր հեռանում: Ոստիկանության աշխատակիցներն էլ իրենց հերթին հնարավոր բոլոր մեթոդներով փորձում էին հեռացել «Ա1+»-ին: Բայց ի վերջո տեղի տվեց հանձնաժողովականների նյարդերը:

Տեղամասում գտնվող «ՉԻ» լրագրող Թագուհի Թովմասյանի պատմելով` ՀՀԿ-ական Կարենը, նյարդայնացած բղավել է, թե «ամեն ինչ օրինական ենք անում, բայց քթներիցդ հանելու եմ, տեսեք, թե ինչ եմ անելու», ապա հանձնաժողովն անցել է իր բուն պարտականությունների կատարմանը: Իհարկե, այդ ընթացքում, հայտնի «Էս էլ սենց» հաղորդաշարի հեղինակ Վլադիմիր Վովա Կոստանյանը, որը ՕԵԿ անդամ է, ասել է, թե վատ է զգում, հետո հերթով «վատացել» է հանձնաժողովականների ինքնազգացողությունը, ինչեւէ: 400 քվեաթերթիկները զայրացած պատռել են հենց լրագրողի ներկայությամբ` ասելով, թե գողացված քվեաթերթիկները հայտնաբերվել են, դրանք մարվում են, ու փորձել են դրանք անվավեր քվեաթերթիկների համար նախատեսված ծրարում տեղադրել: ԲՀԿ հանձնաժողովական, ավագանու անդամ Ջիվան Պողոսյանը սակայն խորհուրդ է տվել դրանք դնել չօգտագործված, վարված քվեաթերթիկների ծրարում:

Այս գործողությունից հետո միայն ոստիկանության գնդապետ Ատոմ Պողոսյանը, որը մինչ այդ փորձում էր համոզել, որ չնկարենք եւ թողնենք հեռանանք տեղամասի տարածքից, «Ա1+»-ին վստահեցրեց, որ կեղծիք չի լինի 100 տոկոսով:

Եվ ահա դրանից հետո միայն «Ա1+»-ի նկարահանող խմբին թույլատրվեց մտնել տեղամաս:
Մարված 400 քվեաթերթիկի վերաբերյալ ԺԿ ներկայացուցիչը կազմել է արձանագրություն, որի տակ ստորագրել է հանրձնաժողովում "Ժառանգության" ներկայացուցիչը:

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Chilly (01.06.2009), Nareco (01.06.2009), panion (01.06.2009), Sirene (01.06.2009), Աթեիստ (01.06.2009)

----------


## Terminator

ՀՀԿ-125605
ԲՀԿ-59299
ՀԱԿ-49397
ՀՅԴ-11429
ՕԵԿ-11855
ԺԿ-5983
ՀԱՍԿ-1402

----------


## Dragon

ՕԵԿ-ը(12751) անցավ ՀՅԴ-ին(12056):
Առավոտը ՀՀԿ-ն արդեն կհասնի 200 000, կամ էլ մեկ էլ տեսար 300 000  :LOL:

----------


## Աբելյան

Իմ կարծիքով` 200000-ով կբավարարվեն: Համարյա կեսով:

----------


## Chuk

Ժողովրդիս 20%-ի ցավը տանեմ  :Smile: 
Էս ստրկության լուծը թոթափած հատվածն ա, սա արժանապատիվ քաղաքացում հատվածն ա, ով իրա կամքով էսօր գնացել էր ընտրատեղամաս ու ձենը տվել իհարկե միակ պետական մտածող ուժին՝ ՀԱԿ-ին  :Smile: 


Խոսքս գնում ա ողջ բնակչության 20%-ի մասին, ոչ թե ընտրողների: Ես իրանց ցավը տանեմ: Ես հպարտանում եմ իրանցով: Սա նշանակում ա, որ ամեն ինչ առջևում ա: Սա էն ուժն ա, որ ստիպեց իշխանիկների արտառոց խախտումների դիմել՝ ՀՀ պատմության մեջ ռեկորդային: Այլ շրջաններից Երևան քաղաքացիների բերումներ, հզորագույն կարուսելներ, լցոնումներ, բռնություններ.. Տո Աստված ձեր հետ, իշխանիկներ, ոնց պարտված եղել եք, տենց էլ մնալու եք, որտև էս 20%-ը 30 ա դառնալու, հետո 50, հետո 100: Ու էսօր ձեր ամբողջ վարքը ծերից ծեր մի բան ցույց տվեց: Դուք կարաք գրեք (ժամանակավոր), թվեր նկարեք, բայց դուք կրված եք, կրված եք բառիս բուն իմաստով  :Smile: 
Հաղթել ենք: Չեմ չափազանցնում  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Kuk (01.06.2009), Mephistopheles (01.06.2009), Norton (01.06.2009), Sirene (01.06.2009), Նարե (01.06.2009)

----------


## ArmBoy

Եթե այս հանրահավաքին նախորդից գոնե երկու անգամ շատ մարդ չեղավ, նշանակում է ոչ մի բանի էլ չեն հասնի... Հենց մարդկանց թիվն է, որ ելույթ ունեցողներին թույլ է տալիս տեղում որոշում կայացնել կամ չկայացնել:

Ասում եմ` առնվազն երկու անգամ, իսկ եթե ավելի շատ եղավ` ավելի լավ...

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

Էս պահի դրությամբ մասնակցել է 387487 մարդ
ՀՀԿ - 183635 - 47.3%
ԲՀԿ - 88179 - 22.7%
ՀԱԿ - 68812 - 17.7%
ՕԵԿ - 18995 - 4.9%
ՀՅԴ - 17643 - 4.6%
ԺԿ   - 8330   - 2.1%
ՀԱՍԿ - 1893 - 0.4%

Ինչ նկարչական տաղանդա բայց... Բրավո՜՜՜  :Bad:

----------


## Kuk

> Էս պահի դրությամբ մասնակցել է 387487 մարդ
> ՀՀԿ - 183635 - 47.3%
> ԲՀԿ - 88179 - 22.7%
> ՀԱԿ - 68812 - 17.7%
> ՕԵԿ - 18995 - 4.9%
> ՀՅԴ - 17643 - 4.6%
> ԺԿ   - 8330   - 2.1%
> ՀԱՍԿ - 1893 - 0.4%
> 
> Ինչ նկարչական տաղանդա բայց... Բրավո՜՜՜


Էս անգամ, կարծում եմ՝ նկարչական չի, լցոնումները էն կարգի շատ են եղել, որ նկարելն արդեն իմաստ չուներ:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Էս անգամ, կարծում եմ՝ նկարչական չի, լցոնումները էն կարգի շատ են եղել, որ նկարելն արդեն իմաստ չուներ:


Ինձ ամենաշատը ՀԱԿ-ի ձեների քանակություննա զարմացնում… 
Հուսով եմ վերջնական արդյուքներում ՀԱԿ-ի ձայները 150 000-ից շատ կլինեն:
Համենայն դեպս նախագահականի ժամանակ Լևոնը էդքան էր ստացել Երևանում, ու եդ թիվը էս ընթացքում ՀԱՍՏԱՏ չի նվազել՝

----------


## asona

Ձեր համար լևոնականներով հավաքվե եք ու ասում, խոսում, ուրախանում եք...Բայց մոռանում եք, որ ամեն մարդ ազատ է արտահայտելու իր կամքը, ու խնդրում եմ հարգեք ուրիշների կարծիքը: Ու եթե ֆորումում հավաքվածների մի մասը միակարծիք են, դա հանրապետական կամ երևանյան մասշտաբով դեռ որևէ բան չի ասւմ...

----------


## murmushka

> Ձեր համար լևոնականներով հավաքվե եք ու ասում, խոսում, ուրախանում եք...Բայց մոռանում եք, որ ամեն մարդ ազատ է արտահայտելու իր կամքը, ու խնդրում եմ հարգեք ուրիշների կարծիքը: Ու եթե ֆորումում հավաքվածների մի մասը միակարծիք են, դա հանրապետական կամ երևանյան մասշտաբով դեռ որևէ բան չի ասւմ...


բա ո՞ւր եք, դուք էլ ձեզ համար սերժականներով հավաքվեք

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Kuk (01.06.2009), Mephistopheles (01.06.2009), Nadine (01.06.2009), Norton (01.06.2009), Նարե (01.06.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ձեր համար լևոնականներով հավաքվե եք ու ասում, խոսում, ուրախանում եք...*Բայց մոռանում եք, որ ամեն մարդ ազատ է արտահայտելու իր կամքը*, ու խնդրում եմ հարգեք ուրիշների կարծիքը: Ու եթե ֆորումում հավաքվածների մի մասը միակարծիք են, դա հանրապետական կամ երևանյան մասշտաբով դեռ որևէ բան չի ասւմ...


asona ջան, սա դու գնա Սերժին, Լֆիկին, Դոդին, Նեմեցին ասա… մենք մեր ձայները 5000 դրամով (12 դոլար) չենք ծախում… եթե ծախվելը քեզ համար ազատության արտահայտչաձև է ուրեմն սխալ բաժնում ես գրառումներ անում, բայց ճիշտ երկրում ես ապրում… գնա վայելիր… 

մի հատ էլ հարգելի կարծիք ասա հարգենք ի պաշտպանություն "սրանց"…

----------

Kuk (01.06.2009), murmushka (01.06.2009), Nadine (01.06.2009), Nareco (01.06.2009), Norton (01.06.2009), Նարե (01.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ընտրությունների արդյունքները այս պահի դրությամբ.

----------


## ministr

Ստեղ մենակ լևոնականներ չեն ու հարցը նա չի թե որ ուժը որ տեղումա: 
Հարցը, քո ասած, մարդու ազատ կամքի վրա բռնանալն ա:
Իսկ եթե մարդու կարծիքը նայա, որ կարողա իրան ծախի 5000 դրամով, կամ մի փոր հացով ապա ես թքած ունեմ էդ մարդու վրա էլ իրա կարծիքի էլ:

----------

Kuk (01.06.2009), murmushka (01.06.2009), Սամվել (01.06.2009)

----------


## murmushka

> Հայցում ենք Ձեր ներողամտությունը, որ ժամեր շարունակ դուք փորձում էիք այցելել "Ա1+"-ի կայք, բայց չէիք կարողանում:
> Մոտ 4 ժամը մեր կայքը արգելափակված էր: Այն ենթարկվել է հակերային հարձակման:
> Այս պահին հարձակման հետեւանքներն որոշ չափով վերացված են:


ազատ երկրի ազատ խոսքի վառ դրսևորում
էս լևոնականներն էլ հավաքում բողոքում են, որ կայքը փակում են, չեն էլ ամաչում

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ձեր համար լևոնականներով հավաքվե եք ու ասում, խոսում, ուրախանում եք...Բայց մոռանում եք, որ ամեն մարդ ազատ է արտահայտելու իր կամքը, ու խնդրում եմ հարգեք ուրիշների կարծիքը: Ու եթե ֆորումում հավաքվածների մի մասը միակարծիք են, դա հանրապետական կամ երևանյան մասշտաբով դեռ որևէ բան չի ասւմ...


էդ ինչից ա երևում, որ բոլորս լևոնականներ ենք? :Think:  հա, ճիշտ ա, երևի մենակ լևոնականներն են մտածում էս երկրի համար, մենակ իրանք են հոգ տանում, որ ի վերջո թափանցիկ ընտրություններ լինեն

մի անգամ չի ասվել. էդքան ցավում եք սերժի համար, կազմակերպվեք, հավաքվեք ասենք Լևոնի տան դեմը. մենակ այդտեղ կարող եք հավաքվել, ուրիշ տեղ թափներդ չի հերիքի... հա, մեկ էլ խոսելու թեմա չեք ունենա, որպես այլընտրանք՝ առաջարկում եմ թարգել <<մութուցուրտ>> շաբլոնը ու սկսել 97 թվի պայմանագրի նախագծի փնովումը

----------

Kuk (01.06.2009), Աբելյան (01.06.2009)

----------


## murmushka

ևս մի վառ ապացույց , թե ինչ արդար ու թափանցիկ անցան երեկ ընտրությունները , նույնիսկ տեսանյութ կա, թե ինչ են ուզում ես լևոնականները, չեն էլ ամաչում







> Հաղթանակ գյուղում տեղակայված 7/16 ընտրական տեղամասում թեեւ ընտրությունն ավարտվել էր ժամը 20.00-ին, բայց քվեաթերթիկների հաշվարկը սկսվեց միայն 1.5 ժամ ուշացումով:
> 
> Այն սկսվեց ժամը 21.30-ին, այն բանից հետո, երբ «Ա1+»-ի նկարահանող խումբը սկսեց նկարահանել տեղամասի անցուդարձը: Բայց ոչ թե ներսից, այլ պատուհանից: Հանձնաժողովի անդամներն ու հասարակական կարգը հսկող ոստիկանները թույլ չէին տալիս «Ա1+»-ի լրագրողին մտնել տեղամաս` հղում կատարելով «Ընտրական օրենսգրքին»:
> 
> Չնայած ԸՕ համաձայն լրագրողն իրավունք ունի ցանկացած պահի մտնել տեղամաս եւ դուրս գալ: Իսկ ի՞նչն էր օրենքի այդպիսի խախտման պատճառը: Խնդիրն այն էր, որ նախապես գողացված 400 քվեաթերթիկները ՀՀԿ-ի օգտին քվեարկած տոպրակով պատուհանից փոխանցել էին հանձնաժողովին եւ պետք էր հարմար պահը որսալ` դրանք քվեատուփի մեջ լցնելու համար:
> 
> «Ա1+»-ի ոչ մի կերպ չկարողանալով հայտնվել տեղամասում, սկսեց նկարահանումն իրականացնել պատուհանից. հանձնաժողովականները եւ հիմնականում ՀՀԿ-ական հանձնաժողովի անդամ Կարենը, այս հանգամանիքից խիստ վրդովված, մեկ փորձում էին փակել լուսամուտը, հետո մի ամբողջ շարք կազմած` կանգնում պատուհանի առջեւ, ապա անջատում տեղամասի լույսը: Բայց բոլոր դեպքերում «Ա1+»-ի խցիկը պատուհանից չէր հեռանում: Ոստիկանության աշխատակիցներն էլ իրենց հերթին հնարավոր բոլոր մեթոդներով փորձում էին հեռացել «Ա1+»-ին: Բայց ի վերջո տեղի տվեց հանձնաժողովականների նյարդերը:
> 
> Տեղամասում գտնվող «ՉԻ» լրագրող Թագուհի Թովմասյանի պատմելով` ՀՀԿ-ական Կարենը, նյարդայնացած բղավել է, թե «ամեն ինչ օրինական ենք անում, բայց քթներիցդ հանելու եմ, տեսեք, թե ինչ եմ անելու», ապա հանձնաժողովն անցել է իր բուն պարտականությունների կատարմանը: Իհարկե, այդ ընթացքում, հայտնի «Էս էլ սենց» հաղորդաշարի հեղինակ Վլադիմիր Վովա Կոստանյանը, որը ՕԵԿ անդամ է, ասել է, թե վատ է զգում, հետո հերթով «վատացել» է հանձնաժողովականների ինքնազգացողությունը, ինչեւէ: 400 քվեաթերթիկները զայրացած պատռել են հենց լրագրողի ներկայությամբ` ասելով, թե գողացված քվեաթերթիկները հայտնաբերվել են, դրանք մարվում են, ու փորձել են դրանք անվավեր քվեաթերթիկների համար նախատեսված ծրարում տեղադրել: ԲՀԿ հանձնաժողովական, ավագանու անդամ Ջիվան Պողոսյանը սակայն խորհուրդ է տվել դրանք դնել չօգտագործված, վարված քվեաթերթիկների ծրարում:
> ...

----------

Norton (01.06.2009), Ribelle (01.06.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Գժանոց: 
Տենաս, որ Աստված չանի, հիմա թուրքերի հետ կռիվ սկսվի, էս ստրուկի հոգեբանությամբ ժողովրդի քանի տոկոսն ա գնալու կռվի ?? Թե թուրքերին էլ ենք ասելու մարդա մի հինգ հազար տվեք, սաղ նորմալ ա ?? Սկզբունքորեն Սերժը հենց դրան էլ տանում ա հիմա: Ու թուրքից ավելի կլիենտ չէր էր կարա ճարեր: Եթե ժողովուրդը համաձայն ա հինգ-տաս հազարով իրան չոռնիին կամ դմբլդոխին ծախի, Սերոժն էլ պիտի բիրիկ Գյուլին տա: Ամեն ինչ տրամաբանական է:

----------

Kuk (01.06.2009), Mephistopheles (01.06.2009), Աբելյան (01.06.2009), Արշակ (01.06.2009), Նարե (01.06.2009)

----------


## Արտիստ

Նոր կրկին դիտեցի Մահաթմա Գանդի-ին :Smile:  Արդեն երկրոդ անգամ: Շուրջ 20 տարվա պայքար:
Ուզում եմ, պահանջում եմ... :Smile: 
Ինչ լավն ենք ժողովուրդ)))
Ենքան եմ սիրում ձեզ)

----------

Աբելյան (01.06.2009), Նարե (01.06.2009)

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

Հերթական անգամ համոզվում ենք, որ ամեն ժողովուրդ արժանիա իր ունեցած իշխանությանը:
50տոկոս ձայն տվեցին Չոռնիին, 25տոկոս Դոդին: Ինչքան էլ խոսվի կեղծիքների մասին, դրանց մեծամասնությունը ռեալ տված ձայներա:
Չեմ զարմանա, որ հաջորդ նախագահ ընտրեն մայր առնետին, իսկ հաջորդի հաջորդ ալրաղացին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Ու եթե բոնուսային համակարգը հաշվի առնենք, ու չհաղթահարած կուսակցությունների ձայները գումարենք 40%-ից ավել հավաքածին, այսինք ՀՀԿ-ին, կունենանք հետևյալ պատկերը: 



Շնորհավորում եմ բոլորին Հայաստանում սահմանադրական ճորտատիրության հաստատման կապակցությամբ: Չոռնին խոստացել էր ընտրվելու դեպքում աղբահանությամբ լուրջ զբաղվել: Ծախվածներ ու ճորտեր, զիբիլի հետ ձեզ էլ են տանելու թափեն ու հետներդ զիբիլի պես են վերաբերվելու: Տղեն տոշնի իրա նպատակներն ասել ա:

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Kuk (01.06.2009), Mephistopheles (01.06.2009), Nareco (01.06.2009), Աբելյան (01.06.2009), Նարե (01.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

Ամեն դեպքում մենք լավ ժողովուրդ ենք. ճորտ ենք, բայց անուղղելի ռոմանտիկ  :Love:  Եվ նույնիսկ հավատում էինք, որ...

----------


## Արտիստ

Չար լեզուները ասւոմ են, որ դաշնակները դատի են տվել  :LOL:  Մնումա պարզել թե ում են դատի տվել :Think:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Չար լեզուները ասւոմ են, որ դաշնակները դատի են տվել  Մնումա պարզել թե ում են դատի տվել


 :LOL: 
սկսվում է կոմեդիայի 2-րդ սերիան :Hands Up:

----------


## Աբելյան

Էսի արդեն կոմեդիա չի: Էսի չոռնոգրաֆիկ ողբերգություն ա:

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Kuk (01.06.2009), Mephistopheles (01.06.2009), murmushka (01.06.2009), Nareco (01.06.2009), Ribelle (01.06.2009), Լ.յ.ո.վ. (01.06.2009), Տրիբուն (01.06.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ՄԻԹԵ ՍԵՐԺ ՍԱՐԳՍՅԱՆԻ ԵՂԲԱՅՐՆ ԷԼ
> Ինչպես տեղեկացնում Է Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսը, Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությանը Կենտրոնի 10/19 եւ 10/20 տեղամասեր է մտել Սաշիկ Սարգսյանը մոտ 50 հոգանոց խմբով եւ փորձել է լցոնումներ կատարել, հայտարարելով, թե *սա իր երկիրն է և ինչ կուզի կանի,* լրագրողները սկսել են նկարել, ստիպված թողել են և հեռացել: 
> 
> Լրագիր


Փաստորեն մենք ազգովի մի հատ մեծ ՊԱԶ-ի մեջ ենք ապրում: Մաշած, բլած ՊԱԶ-ի, մատոռը խփած, տոռմուզները չի պահում, ու դքի վրայա, պազզզալեն իջնում ա ներքև: Ռուլին էլ Սաշիկը, Սորոժիկն էլ տոսմերը ստուգողն ա, ու նստելու տեղերն էլ ԲՀԿ-ն առել ա, մնացած ժողովուրդը ոտի վրայա: Բայց ճամփին ահագին ուրախանալու բան կա - էգ առյուծ, ջահեր, երգիչներ:

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Kuk (01.06.2009), Mephistopheles (01.06.2009), murmushka (01.06.2009), Nareco (01.06.2009), Norton (01.06.2009), Աբելյան (01.06.2009)

----------


## Grieg

ես լսել եմ որ վատ չի անցել ընտրությունները , այն անցել ա շաատ վատ բացահայտ խախտումներով ...  դժվար չեր գուշակել, որ այդպես կլինի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Լեո

Քաղաքի վրա 3 օր անձրև էր գալիս: Հետո անձրևը կտրվեց: Բայց մարդիկ արդեն սովորել էին անձրևին ու առանց նրա չդիմացան, կոտորվեցին...

Մենք արդեն սովորել ենք կեղծ ընտրություններին: Նորմալ ընտությունները կարող ա մեզ կոտորեն...

----------

Yellow Raven (01.06.2009), Կտրուկ (07.06.2009)

----------


## Dragon

Հայաստանի Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովը հրապարակել է ընտրությունների նախնական արդյունքներ: Քվեարկությանը մասնակցել է 412 464 ընտրող, մարված քվեաթերթիկների թիվը ժամը 9.00-ի տվյալով՝ 377 980:

Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը ստացել է 190 171 ձայն, Բարգավաճ Հայաստան կուսակցությունը՝ 91 141, Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսը՝ 69 871, ՀՅԴ՝ 18 648, Օրինաց երկիրը՝ 20 959, ՀԱՍԿ-ը՝ 1951, Ժողովրդական կուսակցությունը՝ 8569 ձայն:



http://a1plus.am/am/politics/2009/06/1/qve

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Հայաստանի Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովը հրապարակել է ընտրությունների նախնական արդյունքներ: *Քվեարկությանը մասնակցել է 412 464 ընտրող*, մարված քվեաթերթիկների թիվը ժամը 9.00-ի տվյալով՝ 377 980:
> 
> Հանրապետական կուսակցությունը ստացել է 190 171 ձայն, Բարգավաճ Հայաստան կուսակցությունը՝ 91 141, Հայ Ազգային կոնգրեսը՝ 69 871, ՀՅԴ՝ 18 648, Օրինաց երկիրը՝ 20 959, ՀԱՍԿ-ը՝ 1951, Ժողովրդական կուսակցությունը՝ 8569 ձայն:
> 
> http://a1plus.am/am/politics/2009/06/1/qve


Հետաքրքիրա, որ ժամը 5.00ից էն կողմ էս տվյալները չի փոփոխվել:
Երկրորդ ընտրողների թիվը սխալա, մասնակցելա 407.745 մարդ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Քաղաքի վրա 3 օր անձրև էր գալիս: Հետո անձրևը կտրվեց: Բայց մարդիկ արդեն սովորել էին անձրևին ու առանց նրա չդիմացան, կոտորվեցին...
> 
> Մենք արդեն սովորել ենք կեղծ ընտրություններին: Նորմալ ընտությունները կարող ա մեզ կոտորեն...


Լեո, էդ նույնն ա, որ ասենք հետ գնանք թուրքերի տիրապետության տակ, ինչ ա թե 600 տարի այդպես է եղել, չենք կարող առանց նրանց լծի

հիմա մեզ մի քիչ ժամանակ ա պետք, մեզ շատ խանգարողները խորհրդային մտածելակերպով մարդիկ են, ծախվողները...

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո, էդ նույնն ա, որ ասենք հետ գնանք թուրքերի տիրապետության տակ, ինչ ա թե 600 տարի այդպես է եղել, չենք կարող առանց նրանց լծի
> 
> հիմա մեզ մի քիչ ժամանակ ա պետք, մեզ շատ խանգարողները խորհրդային մտածելակերպով մարդիկ են, ծախվողները...


Մեր երկրում ինչն ա հեշտ, հավատը քանդ ու քարափ անելը: Երեկ այդ առումով իդեալական օր էր: Կան բաներ, որոնք ժամանակ չեն տալիս: Չարորակ ուռուցքին ժամանակ տալը նույնն ա, ինչ հանձնվելը: 

Չեմ հավատում, որ սրանից հետո նույն խանդավառությունը կլինի, ինչ անցած տարի փետրվարի վերջին էր: Ուռուցքն արդեն շատ-շատ ա մեծացել, արդեն հավատքը խեղդվելու եզրին ա...

----------


## murmushka

> Մեր երկրում ինչն ա հեշտ, հավատը քանդ ու քարափ անելը: Երեկ այդ առումով իդեալական օր էր: Կան բաներ, որոնք ժամանակ չեն տալիս: Չարորակ ուռուցքին ժամանակ տալը նույնն ա, ինչ հանձնվելը: 
> 
> Չեմ հավատում, որ սրանից հետո նույն խանդավառությունը կլինի, ինչ անցած տարի փետրվարի վերջին էր: Ուռուցքն արդեն շատ-շատ ա մեծացել, արդեն հավատքը խեղդվելու եզրին ա...


և??? ինչ եք կարծում, որն է ելքը? համակերպվել?
մեկ մեկ իմ հավատն էլ է մահամերձ դառնում, բայց ես նրան արագ վերականգնում եմ, որովհետև այլընտրանքը համակերպվելն է, այսինքն ինքնակամ ինքնահրկիզվելը

----------


## Ambrosine

> Մեր երկրում ինչն ա հեշտ, հավատը քանդ ու քարափ անելը: Երեկ այդ առումով իդեալական օր էր: Կան բաներ, որոնք ժամանակ չեն տալիս: Չարորակ ուռուցքին ժամանակ տալը նույնն ա, ինչ հանձնվելը: 
> 
> Չեմ հավատում, որ սրանից հետո նույն խանդավառությունը կլինի, ինչ անցած տարի փետրվարի վերջին էր: Ուռուցքն արդեն շատ-շատ ա մեծացել, արդեն հավատքը խեղդվելու եզրին ա...


Փետրվարի վերջի խանդավառությանը երբեք էլ չենք հասնի... էդ խանդավառությունը կոտրվեց 10 զոհերով ու հավանական 11-րդով: Բայց լռելն էլ չեմ կարծում, որ ճիշտ է... համակերպվելը իմը չի, մյուսների հարցում էլ արդեն վստահ եմ :Wink:

----------

Նարե (01.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> և??? ինչ եք կարծում, որն է ելքը? համակերպվել?
> մեկ մեկ իմ հավատն էլ է մահամերձ դառնում, բայց ես նրան արագ վերականգնում եմ, որովհետև այլընտրանքը համակերպվելն է, այսինքն ինքնակամ ինքնահրկիզվելը


Դու ինձ ասա ինչպես պայքարել արդեն խիստ զարգացած քաղցկեզի դեմ, ես քեզ ասեմ ինչպես վարվենք այս իրավիճակում:

----------


## murmushka

> Դու ինձ ասա ինչպես պայքարել արդեն խիստ զարգացած քաղցկեզի դեմ, ես քեզ ասեմ ինչպես վարվենք այս իրավիճակում:


վիրահատական միջամտում
ես նույնիսկ կասեի անհապաղ
անգամ անփորձ բժշկի առկայությամբ
անգամ առանց նարկոզի
որովհետև այդ դեպքում գոնե հույս կլինի պահպանել առողջ մասը, իսկ հակառակ դեպքում խիստ զարգացած քաղցկեղը ուտելու է ամբողջը, վերջում ինքն էլ սատկի իրա թույնից

----------

Kuk (01.06.2009), Nareco (01.06.2009), Rammstein (01.06.2009), Տրիբուն (01.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Փետրվարի վերջի խանդավառությանը երբեք էլ չենք հասնի... էդ խանդավառությունը կոտրվեց 10 զոհերով ու հավանական 11-րդով: Բայց լռելն էլ չեմ կարծում, որ ճիշտ է... համակերպվելը իմը չի, մյուսների հարցում էլ արդեն վստահ եմ


Դե եթե 10 զոհով խանդավառությունը հնարավոր ա կոտրել, ուրեմն էլ ի՞նչ խնդիր: Ամեն անգամ 10-20 զոհ, և հարցը լուծված ա: Լավ ա էլի...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> վիրահատական միջամտում
> ես նույնիսկ կասեի անհապաղ
> անգամ անփորձ բժշկի առկայությամբ
> անգամ առանց նարկոզի
> որովհետև այդ դեպքում գոնե հույս կլինի պահպանել առողջ մասը, իսկ հակառակ դեպքում խիստ զարգացած քաղցկեղը ուտելու է ամբողջը, վերջում ինքն էլ սատկի իրա թույնից


ամպուտացիայի ենթակա օրգանն էլ գլուխն ա, լրիվ մետաստազների մեջ կորել ա

----------


## Լեո

> վիրահատական միջամտում
> ես նույնիսկ կասեի անհապաղ
> անգամ անփորձ բժշկի առկայությամբ
> անգամ առանց նարկոզի
> որովհետև այդ դեպքում գոնե հույս կլինի պահպանել առողջ մասը, իսկ հակառակ դեպքում խիստ զարգացած քաղցկեղը ուտելու է ամբողջը, վերջում ինքն էլ սատկի իրա թույնից


Դու ասում ես բոլոր այն մեթոդները, որոնք արդեն հազար տարի ա կիրառվում են ու որոնք միևնույն ա ապարդյուն են: Մեկ ա վերջում լռություն ա իջնում...

Նոր բան ա պետք, նոր բան: Բայց մի հարցրեք ինչ: Ես չգիտեմ, ես այդ նոր բանը չեմ տեսնում: Ես հոգնել եմ...

----------

davidus (01.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Դե եթե 10 զոհով խանդավառությունը հնարավոր ա կոտրել, ուրեմն էլ ի՞նչ խնդիր: Ամեն անգամ 10-20 զոհ, և հարցը լուծված ա: Լավ ա էլի...


բայց արդեն խնդիր ա առաջանում այնպես անել, որ չմարսեն էդ 10-20 զոհը... և դեռ մի բան էլ չհամարձակվեն դիմել այդպիսի քայլի

ամբողջ էս շարժման իմաստը որն ա? որ մարդիկ նախ և առաջ գիտակցեն, որ իրենք ունեն իրավունքներ ու ազատություններ, որոնք ոտնահարվում են ամեն քայլափոխի, իսկ էս պոտենցիալ ինքնահրկիզվողները չեն էլ հասկանում, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում: Իրենք պատրաստում են այն հիմքը, որի վրա վաղը էս իշխանությունը հիմնելու է բռնապետություն՝ ժառանգական: Իսկ էդ դեպքում իրենք զրկվելու են անգամ իրենց խղճուկ 5000 դրամից: Մի խոսքով ինձ հասկացար :Wink:

----------


## murmushka

> Դու ասում ես բոլոր այն մեթոդները, որոնք արդեն հազար տարի ա կիրառվում են ու որոնք միևնույն ա ապարդյուն են: Մեկ ա վերջում լռություն ա իջնում...
> 
> Նոր բան ա պետք, նոր բան: Բայց մի հարցրեք ինչ: Ես չգիտեմ, ես այդ նոր բանը չեմ տեսնում: Ես հոգնել եմ...


քանի չկա նոր տարբերակը, պիտի կտրենք , պիտի վիրահատենք
պիտի 
ուրիշ տարբերակ չկաաաաաաաաա

----------


## Լեո

> բայց արդեն խնդիր ա առաջանում այնպես անել, որ չմարսեն էդ 10-20 զոհը... և դեռ մի բան էլ չհամարձակվեն դիմել այդպիսի քայլի
> 
> ամբողջ էս շարժման իմաստը որն ա? որ մարդիկ նախ և առաջ գիտակցեն, որ իրենք ունեն իրավունքներ ու ազատություններ, որոնք ոտնահարվում են ամեն քայլափոխի, իսկ էս պոտենցիալ ինքնահրկիզվողները չեն էլ հասկանում, թե ինչ է տեղի ունենում: Իրենք պատրաստում են այն հիմքը, որի վրա վաղը էս իշխանությունը հիմնելու է բռնապետություն՝ ժառանգական: Իսկ էդ դեպքում իրենք զրկվելու են անգամ իրենց խղճուկ 5000 դրամից: Մի խոսքով ինձ հասկացար


Է Աստղ ջան, եթե մի անգամ մարսեցին 10 զոհ (ահռելի մեծ պատառ, որը զարմանալիորեն բգներին չկանգնեց), ապա ինչը կարող է խանգարել, որ երկրորդ ու երրորդ անգամ մարսեն: Սպանդը միայն չի նշանակում ֆիզիկապես ոչնչացնել մարդուն: Երեկ էլ էր սպանդ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գժանոց: 
> Տենաս, որ Աստված չանի, հիմա թուրքերի հետ կռիվ սկսվի, էս ստրուկի հոգեբանությամբ ժողովրդի քանի տոկոսն ա գնալու կռվի ?? Թե թուրքերին էլ ենք ասելու մարդա մի հինգ հազար տվեք, սաղ նորմալ ա ?? Սկզբունքորեն Սերժը հենց դրան էլ տանում ա հիմա: Ու թուրքից ավելի կլիենտ չէր էր կարա ճարեր: Եթե ժողովուրդը համաձայն ա հինգ-տաս հազարով իրան չոռնիին կամ դմբլդոխին ծախի, Սերոժն էլ պիտի բիրիկ Գյուլին տա: Ամեն ինչ տրամաբանական է:


կռիվ չի լինի, ցավդ տանեմ, մարդա մի 10 դոլար կտան կկապիտուլացվենք, ինքնակամ

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> քանի չկա նոր տարբերակը, պիտի կտրենք , պիտի վիրահատենք
> պիտի 
> ուրիշ տարբերակ չկաաաաաաաաա


Է կտրում ենք, կտրում ենք ու կտրում... Ուրիշ ոչինչ, առաջընթաց չկա: Անցած տարվա փետրվարի 19-ից այս կողմ ոչ մի առաջընթաց չկա: Ավելին, կա շատ մեծ հետընթաց: Ու հետընթացի պրոցերսը շարունակվում ա, որովհետև մենք կտրելուց բացի ուրիշ բան չենք անում...

Ընդհանրապես վիրուսները հատկություն ունեն մուտացիայի ենթարկվել և հարմարվել պայմաններին, եթե տևական ժամանակ գտնվում են նույն իրավիճակում: Եվ մուտատ վիրուսները շատ ավելի վտանգավոր են լինում:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Է Աստղ ջան, եթե մի անգամ մարսեցին 10 զոհ (ահռելի մեծ պատառ, որը զարմանալիորեն բգներին չկանգնեց), ապա ինչը կարող է խանգարել, որ երկրորդ ու երրորդ անգամ մարսեն: Սպանդը միայն չի նշանակում ֆիզիկապես ոչնչացնել մարդուն: Երեկ էլ էր սպանդ...


Լեո ջան, իսկ ով մեղքի բաժին ունի, որ մարսեցին? դե ամեն դեպքում կարծում եմ՝ մարսել են, որովհետև մինչև հիմա իրենց ոչինչ չի եղել. ոչ հրաժարական են տվել, ոչ էլ իրենց հետ է նույնը եղել: Մեղավոր են նրանք, ովքեր էդքանից հետո ասում էին՝ լավ են արել, թող միտինգի չգնային :Shok:  ու մեղավոր են նրանք, ովքեր երեկ քո ասած սպանդի իրականացմանը մասնակցեցին՝ վաճառելով իրենց

----------


## Elmo

Եթե էսօր Լևոնը էլի սկսի սահմանդրական ճանապարհների մասին լոլո կարդալ, ապա սրանք հաստատ կմարսեն էս ընտրությունները ու ևս 3 տարի ձայն ու ծպտուն չի լսվի:

----------

Ahik (01.06.2009), davidus (01.06.2009), ministr (01.06.2009), Tig (01.06.2009), Yellow Raven (01.06.2009), Լեո (01.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

Նախանձում եմ բոլոր այն մարդկանց ովքեր դեռ նեռվեր ու ուժ ունեն ցեղվածների, ցեղակրոնների, ու մանացած "ցեղ"-ով սկսվողնի հետ վիճաելու համար...

----------

Kuk (01.06.2009), Նարե (01.06.2009)

----------


## davidus

դե եթե մարդկանց գիտակցությունը այնքան չի զարգացել ,որ հասկանան ու գիտակցեն թե "ցեղ"-ն ինչ է ու ինչ նշանակություն ունի այն իր ազգի համար, ես ցավում եմ նրանց համար.... ու, պետք չի խառնել ցեղակրոնությունը այն մարդկանց հետ, ովքեր այդ գաղափարը սարքել ենիրանց համար հիմք ու վահան.... էսօրվա հանրապետականների մեջ ցեղակրոններ ենքան կան, ինչքան լուսնի վրա մարդ կա..

----------


## Ariadna

Ինձ մի բան ա հետաքրքրում. մարդիկ, որոնք ձայն են տվել հանրապետականին, էսօր գետինը չեն մտնու՞մ ամոթից։ Ու ամենաշատը հետաքրքրում ա էն մարդկանց կարծիքը, որոնք ակումբից են, ամեն դեպքում կարծեմ չորս հոգի ունեինք հանրապետականի օգտին քվեարկած։ Կունենա՞ն էդքան տղամարդկություն, եթե տղամարդ են իհարկե, եթե կին կամ աղջիկ են, ապա պարզապես ազնվություն՝ ասելու հիմա իրենց կարծիքը։ Գոհ ե՞ն իրենց ընտրությունից, շարունակում ե՞ն մնալ նույն կարծիքին։

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Չեմ հասկանում ինչ եք կպել ժողովրդից
Լավ է անում ծախում է իր ձայները

Ազատ շուկայական երկիր է հռչակված, ամեն ինչ կարելի է առնել ու ծախել։
Ուրիշ գաղափար կա փողից վերև
Ասեք կա՞

 Մեկը ասում է Ցեղ բառից զզվում եմ, մյուսն էլ զզվում է դեմոկրատիա բառից․․․
 Դե որ ամեն մեկս մի բառից զզվում ենք ապա մեզ այլևս ինչ է միավորու՞մ։

   Բոլոր գաղափարները սատկած են, ոչնչացված, տակը մնաց փողը․․․
   Ուրիշ ընտրություն կա՞ր։ 

 Այստեղ ասում են ինչ կարելի է անել։ 
 Ամեն ինչ իրականում շատ հեշտ է։ Կհայտնվի երկրում 300 հոգի, 300 սպարտացի որը կասի այ այս գաղափարը իմ համար ամենաբարձրն է, ես պատրաստ եմ հանուն դրա մեռնել ու այս Համակարգը կպարտվի։

  Այնպես որ չպետք է ողբերգություն սարքել․․․ ամեն ինչ նորմալ է։
  Աստված մեզ ոււղորդում է դեպի իրեն։ Ցույց է տալիս մեր կեղծիքները ․․․․  Մինչև ոռ չգտնենք Ճիշտը․․․

----------

davidus (01.06.2009), Dragon (01.06.2009), Tig (01.06.2009)

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Վատ եմ....  :Crazy: 

Էս ինչ ա կատարվում... 
ԲՀԿին անց կացրեցին...
Տեսնես կմարսեն???  :Angry2:   :Angry2:   :Angry2:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ՈՎ ԷՐ ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒՄ ԷԳ ԱՌՅՈՒԾԸ*
> 
> 
> Թեեւ պատգամավոր Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանը լրագրողներին խորհուրդ է տվել թոփ-լուր չդարձնել “երկու կանանց” քաշքշուկը ընտրատեղամասում, որ տեղի էր ունեցել իր եւ Շենգավիթի տեղամասերից մեկի հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Հասմիկ Ղազարյանի միջեւ, այդուհանդերձ դժվար է չարձանագրել, որ իրականում մայիսի 31-ին դրսեւորվեց, թե ով է “էգ առյուծը” Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտում:
> 
> Այն ժամանակ, երբ Նաիրա Զոհրաբյանը ապտակում էր ընտրախախտումների վրա աչք փակող եւ իր վրա հարձակվող հանձնաժողովի նախագահին, “էգ առյուծ” հռչակված Հեղինե Բիշարյանը փորձում էր արդարացնել մարզերից գազելներով Երեւան մարդկանց տեղափոխումը, որոնց բերում էին Երեւան քվեարկելու համար. Հեղինե Բիշարյանը փորձում էր հասարակությանը հավաստիացնել, թե մարդիկ պարզապես գալիս են իրենց համակրած ուժերին աջակցելու:
> 
> Այնպես որ, հարկ է արձանագրել, թե իրականում ինչն ինչոց է Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտի “էգ առյուծների” հարցում եւ հասարակության համար շատ շուտով պարզ դարձավ, թե ով է ինքնակոչ առյուծ եւ ով է ինքնաբուխ առյուծ: Հեղինե Բիշարյանին թերեւս ժամանակն է մտածել նոր կերպարի մասին, կամ էլ դա պետք է անի Հովհաննես Մարգարյանը, որովհետեւ նա էր խեղճ կնոջը “էգ առյուծ” հռչակել:


lragir

 :LOL:

----------

Ariadna (01.06.2009), davidus (01.06.2009), Kuk (01.06.2009), ministr (01.06.2009)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Կեղծել են, կեղծեցին ու կեղծելու են... :Sad: 
Թե չե՞ն կողծելու :Think:  Էդ էլ արդեն ժողովրդիցա կախված :Wink:

----------


## murmushka

> Կրկին տրանսպորտ չկա
> 11:37 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Այսօր Կոտայքի մարզից  Երեւան բերող ճանապարհին  10-ից ավելի ոստիկաններ հսկողություն էին իրականացնում: Նրանք կանգնեցնում էին գրեթե բոլոր ավտոմեքենաները, ստուգում վարորդների փաստաթղթերը:
> 
> Ստուգում է կատարվում նաեւ Կոտայքի մարզի Արզնիի ճանապարհին:
> 
> Նշենք, որ չեն աշխատում Աբովյանի, Բյուրեղավանի, Արզնիի երթուղային տաքսիները: Ուղեւորները Երեւան հասնելու համար ստիպված են տաքսի պատվիրել:  
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ *այսօր ժամը 18:30-ին Մատենադարանի մոտ* տեղի կունենա Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հանրահավաքը:


լյոխ լյավա

----------


## Marduk

> ՄԻՋԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԴԻՏՈՐԴՆԵՐԸ ՕՐԻՆԱԿԱՆ ԵՆ ՀԱՄԱՐՈՒՄ ԸՆՏՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ
> Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությանը միաջազգային միակ՝ Եվրոպայի խորհրդի Կոնգրեսի դիտորդներն այսօր հայտարարել են, թե ընտրությունը գնահատում են դրական, Եվրոպայի չափանիշներին համապատասխան: Նրանք նշել են, թե եղել են բացթողումներ, որոնք գուցեեւ ազդել են արդյունքների վրա, բայց ոչ օրինականության վրա:


http://www.lragir.am/src/index.php?i...tics&pid=26990

Էս էլ մեր եվրոպացի դիտորդները․․․
Կարծում եմ շուտով մենք կստանանք Եվրոպա մեկնելու ազատ իրավունք։ 
Ազատ վիզաներ են տալու։
Դժգոհ զանգվածին կտան հեշտացված վիզաներ, նրանք էլ կգնան ու քաղաքական վիճակը կկայունանա ինչ որ չափով։
Նույնը կանեն Վրաստանում ու Ուկրաինայում ու մյուս անկայուն երկրներում։

----------


## Երվանդ

Այսօր Կոտայքի մարզից  Երեւան բերող ճանապարհին  10-ից ավելի ոստիկաններ հսկողություն էին իրականացնում: Նրանք կանգնեցնում էին գրեթե բոլոր ավտոմեքենաները, ստուգում վարորդների փաստաթղթերը:

Ստուգում է կատարվում նաեւ Կոտայքի մարզի Արզնիի ճանապարհին:

Նշենք, որ չեն աշխատում Աբովյանի, Բյուրեղավանի, Արզնիի երթուղային տաքսիները: Ուղեւորները Երեւան հասնելու համար ստիպված են տաքսի պատվիրել:  

Հիշեցնենք, որ այսօր ժամը 18:30-ին Մատենադարանի մոտ տեղի կունենա Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի հանրահավաքը:
Ա1+

----------

Kuk (01.06.2009), murmushka (01.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Եթե էսօր Լևոնը էլի սկսի սահմանդրական ճանապարհների մասին լոլո կարդալ, ապա սրանք հաստատ կմարսեն էս ընտրությունները ու ևս 3 տարի ձայն ու ծպտուն չի լսվի:


Ինչի կասկածում ես որ ըտենց էլ լինելուա? Սահմանադրական բան... թեթևի մեջ դատ, բողոք ստեղ ընդեղ սեմնեբի համարբի, Վերվարածի Արբի... ու պլծավ: Բարոյական հաղթանակ, 11 թե քանի տեղ ավագանիում, որը իտոգ չի փոխում ԲՀԿ-ի ու ՀՀԿ-ի հավաքած ձայների համեմատ;
Ամենալուրջ ու իրական պայքարը կարող ա մղվի ապագա խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների ժամանակ.. դե իսկ մինչև դա ով սաղ ով մեռած...

----------

davidus (01.06.2009)

----------


## asona

Ես ուղղակի համոզված եմ, որ Լևոնի ընտրվելու դեպքում ստեղ բողոքողների մեծ մասը ելի բողոքելու է. Բնավորություն է: Որևէ մեկին չեմ պաշտպանում..ուղղակի անում եմ իմ գործը.Իմ համար աշխատում եմ.Ու իշխանության հետ որևէ կապ չունեմ: նց հասկացա ստեղ ռեալ մտածող StrangeLittleGirl-ն է:
Հ.Գ. Ի գիտություն հայտնեմ, որ ես աշխատանքի բերումով պաշտպանում եմ Ձեր <թևից. մեկի շահերը....

----------


## ministr

Քանի դեռ օրենքը բացակայումա մեր առօրյայից` միշտ էլ բողոքողների պակասություն չի զգացվի:
Ու կապ չունի թե ովա իշխում: Իմ կարծիքով ստեղ բոլորի նպատակը նորմալ երկրում ապրելու ցանկություննա ոչ թե Լևոնի բարեկեցությունը: Լևոնը կամ իր շրջապատը եթե խուլիգանություն արեց նույն ձևի բողոք իր դեմա լինելու: Ոնց որ արդեն եղելա մեր պատմության ընթացքում:

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ես ուղղակի համոզված եմ, որ Լևոնի ընտրվելու դեպքում ստեղ բողոքողների մեծ մասը ելի բողոքելու է. Բնավորություն է: Որևէ մեկին չեմ պաշտպանում..ուղղակի անում եմ իմ գործը.Իմ համար աշխատում եմ.Ու իշխանության հետ որևէ կապ չունեմ: նց հասկացա ստեղ ռեալ մտածող StrangeLittleGirl-ն է:
> *Հ.Գ. Ի գիտություն հայտնեմ, որ ես աշխատանքի բերումով պաշտպանում եմ Ձեր <թևից. մեկի շահերը....*


է հետո՞ ինչ… ասենք թե Լևոնից էլ են  բողոքելու, դրանից ոչ Սերժն է լեգիտիմ դառնում ոչ էլ ընդրություններն են օրինական դառնում… դու էլ ամեն ինչից գոհ ես լինելու… էլ ընտրության ինչի ես գնում(եթե գնում ես) մեկ է միշտ էլ լավ է լինելու…

*վատ ես պաշտպանում, միչև հիմա ոչ մի արդարացված չկա, այդպե ե՞ս պաշտպանում*… իսկ եթե StrangeLittleGirl-ը քո համար "մտածող է" ես լրիվ կասկածում եմ քո իրավաբանական կարողությունների վրա… "Մեր թևից" էդ մեկը որ խելոք լինի քեզ գործից կհանի… կներես բայց դու ոչ կոմպետենտ մասնագետ ես… եթե դու էսպես ես մտածում, պաշտպանական գործը չվերցնեիր… ու վերցնելուց հետո էլ չպիտի գայիր այստեղ ու նման ոչ պրոֆեսինալ հայտարարություններ անեիր

----------


## davidus

> Վատ եմ.... 
> 
> Էս ինչ ա կատարվում... 
> ԲՀԿին անց կացրեցին...
> Տեսնես կմարսեն???


բայց խի ես զարմանում..... համ էլ ԲՀԿ-ն ինքը անցավ, եթե ձև ունենային նրանց ձայներն էլ մեջ կանեին... բայց դե..  ԲՀԿ-ն ամեն ինչ անում էր, որ վերջում ՀՀԿ-ն նրանց խնդրի որ կոալիցիա կազմեն, որ Գ.Բ-ն միանգամից քաղաքապետ դառնա.. բայց դե արի ու տես որ թվեր նկարելու մեջ մասնագիտացած լուրջ նկարիչների բանակ ունենք  :LOL:  ու.... ՀՀկի-ն նույնիսկ բոնուսները պետք չեկան, որ Գ.Բ.-ն միանգամից քաղաքապետ դառնա.... ինչպես միշտ, ԲՀԿ-ին էլի քաշեցին...  :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Chuk

Ժող, հանգիստ, բոլորդ հանգիստ  :Smile: 

Եղել ա էն, ինչը սպասելի ու կանխատեսելի էր: Եղել ա էն, ինչի մասին գիտեինք, բայց ՊԵՏՔ Ա լիներ: Հա՛, հարված ա, ուժեղ, բայց հաղթահարելի: Գնալու ենք մինչև վերջ, ժողովուրդ ջան, էն հպարտ ու համարձակ քաղաքացու հետ, ովքեր երեկ իրենց ձայնը իրենց կամքով եկել ու տվել են ՀԱԿ-ին (ոչ թե ավտոբուսներով, ոչ թե լցոնումներով, կարուսելներով, փողով, չամիչով, վախով ու չգիտեմ ինչով, այլ ազատության ձգտումով):

Հիստերիկայի մեջ ընկնելու բան չկա:
Հուսահատվելու բան չկա:
Երկար ու համառ պայքարի սովորական հանգրվան, բայց ժողովրդիս ցավը տանեմ, ինքն էսօր լինելու ա Մատենադարանի մոտ: Ուրեմն բոլորս այնտեղ:

Մենք հաղթել ենք: Դա տեսնելու համար պետք ա ուղղակի նայել լևոնանտյացների հիստերիկ ուրախությունը: Ոչ թե հաղթանակի բերկրանքը, որովհետև այսօր հաղթանակ գրանցած որևէ քաղաքացի չկա, այլ հենց հիստերիկ բերկրանքը, կուրացած իրենց հիվանդագին երևակայության բերկրանքը:

Իսկ մենք դեռ ունենք պայքար, որն այո, կարող է շատ երկար լինի, բայց որի վերջում մեզ գրանցված հաղթանակի բերկրանքն է սպասվում: Ուրեմն կհանդիպենք Մատենադրանի մոտ՝ այսօր  :Smile: 

Դուխներդ տեղը, ժպիտներն երեսներիդ, համարձակ ու հպարտ քաղաքացին ընկճվելու իրավունք չունի: Զայրանալ՝ այո՛, կատաղել՝ այո՛, տխրել՝ այո՛: Բայց երբեք ոչ ընկճվել: Դա թույլերի համար է: Դա պարտվողների համար է, այլ ոչ թե մեր  :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (01.06.2009), Տրիբուն (02.06.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> *«Լայն բացած աչքերով» ոչինչ չե՞ն տեսել*
> 14:59 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> «Մենք շատ հուսահատված ենք, որ դուք մեզ չեք հավատում»,- այսօր Երեւանում հայ լրագրողների ասացին ԵԽ տեղական եւ տարածքային իշխանությունների կոնգրեսի դիտորդական առաքելության ղեկավար Նիգել Մերմագենը:
> 
>  Երեւանի քաղաքապետի երեկվա ընտրություններին հետեւած  միակ միջազգային դիտորդական առաքելությանը լրագրողների մեծամասնությունը չհավատաց, քանի որ պարոն Մերմագենը հայտարարեց. «Ընդհանուր առմամբ ընտրություններն ընթացել են եվրոպական չափանիշներին համապատասխան»:
> 
>  Դիտորդների այսօրվա ասուլիսին ներկա էին նաեւ երեկ ընտրությունները լուսաբանելու ընթացքում ծեծի ենթարկված լրագրողները:
> 
> ...


Ա1+

Հլը էս չորացած թրիքներին նայեք, էս տականքներն ովքե՞ր են, որ փող են ստացել, եկել ստեղ թրև են եկել, հիմա էլ ասում են, թե ոնց ա անցել: Էս ո՞վ ա, սրա սատկած ուղեղը նայեք, սրա ասածների հակասությւոնները նայեք:

----------


## Kuk

> *Օմբուդսմենը ընտրությունների առնչությամբ ստացել է տասնյակից ավելի բողոքներ* 
> 01.06.2009
> 
> Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությունների առնչությամբ Հայաստանի մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանի հաստատությունը ստացել է մեկ տասնյակից ավելի բանավոր դիմում-բողոքներ:
> 
> Օմբուդսմենի գրասենյակի տեղեկատվության եւ հասարակայնության հետ կապերի բաժնի փոխանցմամբ` «մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանը իր իրավասությունների շրջանակներում պատրաստ է քննարկել ընտրախախտումների վերաբերյալ ցանկացած փաստարկված դիմում-բողոք եւ կոչ է անում իրավասու պետական մարմիններին պատշաճ ստուգումներ իրականացնել ներկայացված բոլոր ընտրախախտումների վերաբերյալ»:
> 
> Ըստ հաղորդագրության, մարդու իրավունքների պաշտպանը դատապարտում է լրագրողների նկատմամբ իրականացված ոտնձգությունները, «որոնք դարձել են օրինաչափություն յուրաքանչյուր ընտրությունների ընթացքում», եւ կոչ է անում համապատասխան մարմիններին իրականացնել բոլոր անհրաժեշտ միջոցառումները մեղավորներին բացահայտելու ուղղությամբ:


azatutyun.am

Էս էլ պատռվավ: Սաղ կյանքը մոնիտորինգ անելով ման ա գալիս, վերջը չի երևում: Էսի հլը 2008-ի նախագահականն ա մոնիտորինգ անում, ու սաղ կյանքը անելու ա: Ուրիշ բան չեմ հիշում սրանից: Հա, մեկ էլ՝ անմեղսունակի դեմքով խոսալն եմ հիշում ստեղ-ընդեղ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ա1+
> 
> Հլը էս չորացած թրիքներին նայեք, էս տականքներն ովքե՞ր են, որ փող են ստացել, եկել ստեղ թրև են եկել, հիմա էլ ասում են, թե ոնց ա անցել: Էս ո՞վ ա, որա սրա սատկած ուղեղը նայեք, սրա ասածների հակասությւոնները նայեք:


մյուս անգամ իրենց էլ կարելի ա ծեծել, մեկ ա խախտում չի, առավել ևս որ ծեծի գրանցումն իրենց իրավասությունների մեջ չի մտնում

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Եթե էսօր Լևոնը էլի սկսի սահմանդրական ճանապարհների մասին լոլո կարդալ, ապա սրանք հաստատ կմարսեն էս ընտրությունները ու ևս 3 տարի ձայն ու ծպտուն չի լսվի:


Կարծում եմ տենց էլ կլինի, ու դա եւս մեկ անգամ կվկայի այն մասին, որ Լեւոնի նպատակը ոչ թե արդարություն-մարդարությունն է, այլ երկրում լարված իրավիճակի ստեղծումն ու դրա պահպանումը։




> Քանի դեռ օրենքը բացակայումա մեր առօրյայից` միշտ էլ բողոքողների պակասություն չի զգացվի:
> Ու կապ չունի թե ովա իշխում: Իմ կարծիքով ստեղ բոլորի նպատակը նորմալ երկրում ապրելու ցանկություննա ոչ թե Լևոնի բարեկեցությունը: *Լևոնը կամ իր շրջապատը եթե խուլիգանություն արեց նույն ձևի բողոք իր դեմա լինելու*: Ոնց որ արդեն եղելա մեր պատմության ընթացքում:


Ինչի չի արե՞լ։ Լեւոնի 2-րդ անգամ ընտրվելը ինչո՞վ էր տարբերվում, օրինակ, Քոչարի 2-րդ անգամ ընտրվելուց։

----------


## Kuk

> *ՄԱՄՈՒԼԻ ԱԶԳԱՅԻՆ ԱԿՈՒՄԲԻ ՀԱՅՏԱՐԱՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*
> Մայիսի 31-ին անցկացված Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններն ուղեկցվեցին տարբեր լրատվամիջոցների ներկայացուցիչների դեմ իրականացված բռնություններով£
> 
> - Արձանագրելով, որ լրագրողների հանդեպ իրականացվող բռնությունների ալիքն  ավելի է ահագնանում,
> - հաշվի առնելով բռնությունների բացահայտման հանդեպ իրավապահների ընդգծված անտարբերությունը և նրանց վերստին դիմելու անհեռանկարայնությունը,
> - ընդգծելով,  որ մայիսի 31-ի ընտրությունները վկայում են, որ մարդու հիմնարար իրավունքները և ազատությունները Հայաստանում անվերջ ոտնահարվում են` միջազգային կառույցների կրավորական կեցվածքի ներքո,
> Մամուլի ազգային ակումբը հայտարարում է, որ  Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում ժողովրդավարական հաստատությունների գոյությունը լրջորեն վտանգված է:
> 
> Մամուլի ազգային ակումբ
> 01.06.2009 թ., ք. Երևան


lragir.am

Էս ի՜նչ ուժեղ հայտարարությունների ենք ականատես լինում:

----------


## Kuk

*Դժգոհ են, սակայն դեռ չեն որոշել իրենց անելիքը*
12:40 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

«Ընտրությունները ընտրություն չեմ համարում»,- այսօր «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց Ժողովրդական կուսակցության նախագահ Տիգրան Կարապետյանը, ով ըստ ԿԸՀ նախնական տվյալների, ստացել է 8569 ձայն, այսինքն' չի հաղթահարել 7 տոկոսի շեմը:

Ըստ նրա' համատարած  կաշառք էր բաժանվում, ընտրախախտումներ էին, որոնց մի մասը  իրենք արձանագրել են:

Բավարարված չլինելով ընտրություններից' քաղաքապետի թեկնածուն իրենց հետագա քայլերի մասին կհայտնի ավելի ուշ:  

Նախնական տվյալներով' ամենաքիչ ձայն'1951, հավաքած ՀԱՍԿ առաջնորդ Մովսես Շահվերդյանն էլ կարծում է, որ ընտրությունները բավականին անհաջող էին:

«Ուղղակի անորակ ընտրություններ էր, որովհետեւ չհասկացանք ժողովուրդն ինչ է մտածում, ով ում քվեարկեց, իրականում ինչ կար, ինչ թվեր հրապարակեցին»,- «Ա1+»-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց նա:

Վերջինս իր վստահված անձանց հրահանգել է, որ պատմությունների մեջ չընկնեն, որովհետեւ երբ փորձել են միջամտել խախտման դեպքում, տհաճ պատմություն է եղել. «Շատերին անգամ հրահանգեցի գնան տուն կամ գան գրասենյակ: Եթե երիտասարդ աղջիկ է նստած եղել, սկսել են ձեռ առնել, ի՞նչ պետք է աներ: Ամեն ինչ էլ եղել է: Եթե ասենք այստեղ լցոնել են, դրանից ի՞նչ է փոխվելու»:

Ո՞րն է լինելու նրանց հետագա քայլը:

«Մեր կուսակցությունը կփորձենք ուժեղացնել, կնայենք իրավիճակը ինչպիսին է երկրում, ինչ է կատարվում, մենք էլ մեր քայլերը կանենք իրավիճակին համապատասխան: Մեր կուսակցականները ազատ են իրենց ընտրության եւ քայլերի մեջ: Ես չեմ տեսնում որեւէ կուսակցության հետ կապ: Մենք ինքնուրույն ենք: Օրվա վերջ կլինի մեր վերջնական որոշումը, թե ինչ ենք անելու»,-ասաց Մովսես Շահվերդյանը:

Իսկ «Ա1+»-ի այն հարցին, թե չեն պատրաստվում բողոքարկել, նա պատասխանեց. «Իսկ ո՞ւմ բողոքենք»:

Ի դեպ, մյուս երկու կուսակցությունները' ՕԵԿ'20959 ձայն, եւ ՀՅԴ'18648 ձայն, որոնք եւս չեն հաղթահարել 7 տոկոսի շեմը, իրենց անելիքների մասին կհայտնեն ավելի ուշ:

Ա1+
*no comment* :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

Սենց որ նայում ենք, ոչ ոք գոհ չի, բայց մի երկու օրից սաղ սսկվում են, մոռանում են, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ որ շարունակում ա պայքարել, Ռամշտայնի նման մտածողներն ասում են՝ լարված մթնոլորտից Լևոն պապին կայֆ ա ստանում:

----------


## Ֆուտբոլասեր

> Ես ուղղակի համոզված եմ, որ Լևոնի ընտրվելու դեպքում ստեղ բողոքողների մեծ մասը ելի բողոքելու է. Բնավորություն է: Որևէ մեկին չեմ պաշտպանում..ուղղակի անում եմ իմ գործը.Իմ համար աշխատում եմ.Ու իշխանության հետ որևէ կապ չունեմ: նց հասկացա ստեղ ռեալ մտածող StrangeLittleGirl-ն է:
> Հ.Գ. Ի գիտություն հայտնեմ, որ ես աշխատանքի բերումով պաշտպանում եմ Ձեր <թևից. մեկի շահերը....


Դե ասենք ես էլ մուկ չեմ տշում, ես էլ եմ աշխատում, բայց դե կարելիա և աշխատել և բողոքել:
Որ բողոքում են/ք/ էտ նորմալա, զարմանալի կլիներ, որ սենց քնձոտ երկիր ունենաինք ու չբողոքեինք:

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Տրիբուն (02.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Ինչի չի արե՞լ։ Լեւոնի 2-րդ անգամ ընտրվելը ինչո՞վ էր տարբերվում, օրինակ, Քոչարի 2-րդ անգամ ընտրվելուց։


Ապեր, մինչև վերջ կարդա գրածս: Ես նույն Զուրաբյանի ընտրությունները բավականին հաջող հիշում եմ: Էս ընտրություններից համարյա չէին տարբերվում, մի բան էլ ավել:




> *Ոնց որ արդեն եղելա մեր պատմության ընթացքում*:

----------


## Kuk

> *Վերահաշվարկ կնշանակվի՞*
> 15:19 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
>       Գլխավոր դատախազությունը դիմել է ԿԸՀ-ին' 8 տարբեր ընտրատեղամասերում վերահաշվարկ կատարելու եւ արդյունքների մասին գլխավոր դատախազությանը ներկայացնելու համար: Դատախազությունը հիմնվել է լրատվամիջոցների հրապարակումների վրա, համաձայն որոնց լցոնումներ են կատարվել մի շարք ընտրատեղամասերում:
> 
>  Դիմումում մատնանշված են կոնկրետ ընտրատեղամասերի համարները: Այս մասին մեզ հայտնեց ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազի մամլո քարտուղար Սոնա Տռուզյանը:  
> 
> Նա նաեւ տեղեկացրեց, որ բացի այդ հարուցվել է քրեական գործ' լցոնումների փաստով, որոնք զուգորդվել են լրագրողների, դիտորդների նկատմամբ բռնություններով:


Ա1+

Սուտ մոմենտ ա: Եթե նույնիսկ նշանակվի վերահաշվարկ, ոչինչ չի փոխվելու: Սրանք ինադու էդքան շատ լցրեցին երեկ, որ բողոքները չանտեսեն, վերահաշվարկ անեն մի երկու տեղ, մի թեթև իրանց ձայներից կհանեն, կասեն էական ազդեցություն չեղավ, գոհ եղեք, որ բարեհոգի գտնվեցինք, էսքանն էլ արինք:

----------

Ուրվական (01.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Մամուլի ազգային ակումբը հայտարարում է, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետությունում ժողովրդավարական հաստատությունների գոյությունը լրջորեն վտանգված է:


Ինչի եղելա, առավել ևս կա ու հիմա էլ վտանգվածա? Սա քաղաքական հումորի բաժնում էր պետք դնել:

----------


## Kuk

> Ինչի եղելա, առավել ևս կա ու հիմա էլ վտանգվածա? Սա քաղաքական հումորի բաժնում էր պետք դնել:


Էս թեման էլ ա քաղաքական հումոր, նախարար ջան:

----------


## ministr

Ընդհանրապես մեր քաղաքականություննա հումորի հատընտիր: Եվրոպացին վկա:

----------


## Լեո

> Երկար ու համառ պայքարի *սովորական* հանգրվան, բայց ժողովրդիս ցավը տանեմ, ինքն էսօր լինելու ա Մատենադարանի մոտ:


Սովորակա՞ն: 
Անձամբ ինձ համար սա սովորական չէր: Ամեն մի կեղծված ընտրությունից հետո մեծ հիասթափություն եմ ապրում:

----------


## ministr

Աչքիս հեսա քաղբանտրկյալներին էլ կազատեն, եվրոպական պոռնիկները ծափ կտան, էս ընտրությունների մասին իհարկե ոչ ոք չի էլ հիշի ու առաջ Հայաստան... դեպի Թուրքիա:

----------


## Chuk

> Սովորակա՞ն: 
> Անձամբ ինձ համար սա սովորական չէր: Ամեն մի կեղծված ընտրությունից հետո մեծ հիասթափություն եմ ապրում:


Այո՛, սովորական:
Որովհետև երկար պայքար նշանակում է, որ հենց այսպիսի համակարգ է գոյացել, որի դեմ պայքարել է պետք: Այդ ավազակապետական համակարգում սա սովորական երևույթ է: Աննորմալ է: Սխալ է: Սարսափելի է: Բայց ներկա իրականության համար, երկարատև պայքարի կտրվածքով սովորական է: Հիասթափությու՞ն ես ապրում: Այ երբ որ ոտի կկանգնես ու կմիանաս պայքարողների բանակին ու քո նման մյուս «հիասթափողներն» էլ կմիանան, ավելի կարագացնենք այս «սովորականից» ձերբազատվելու գործը: Թե չէ մեջն ինչ կա, հիասթափվում եք... տեսնես ինչի՞ց: Ձեր անգործությունի՞ց  :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Այո՛, սովորական:
> Որովհետև երկար պայքար նշանակում է, որ հենց այսպիսի համակարգ է գոյացել, որի դեմ պայքարել է պետք: Այդ ավազակապետական համակարգում սա սովորական երևույթ է: Աննորմալ է: Սխալ է: Սարսափելի է: Բայց ներկա իրականության համար, երկարատև պայքարի կտրվածքով սովորական է: Հիասթափությու՞ն ես ապրում: Այ երբ որ ոտի կկանգնես ու կմիանաս պայքարողների բանակին ու քո նման մյուս «հիասթափողներն» էլ կմիանան, ավելի կարագացնենք այս «սովորականից» ձերբազատվելու գործը: Թե չէ մեջն ինչ կա, հիասթափվում եք... տեսնես ինչի՞ց: Ձեր անգործությունի՞ց


Էհ, Չուկ ջան, իրոք հիասփաթվել եմ, ամեն ինչից եմ հիասթափվել...

Ես վաղուց էլ ձեզ միացած եմ ու հարգում եմ ձեր` ազատության ձգտումը:

----------


## asona

> է հետո՞ ինչ… ասենք թե Լևոնից էլ են  բողոքելու, դրանից ոչ Սերժն է լեգիտիմ դառնում ոչ էլ ընդրություններն են օրինական դառնում… դու էլ ամեն ինչից գոհ ես լինելու… էլ ընտրության ինչի ես գնում(եթե գնում ես) մեկ է միշտ էլ լավ է լինելու…
> 
> *վատ ես պաշտպանում, միչև հիմա ոչ մի արդարացված չկա, այդպե ե՞ս պաշտպանում*… իսկ եթե StrangeLittleGirl-ը քո համար "մտածող է" ես լրիվ կասկածում եմ քո իրավաբանական կարողությունների վրա… "Մեր թևից" էդ մեկը որ խելոք լինի քեզ գործից կհանի… կներես բայց դու ոչ կոմպետենտ մասնագետ ես… եթե դու էսպես ես մտածում, պաշտպանական գործը չվերցնեիր… ու վերցնելուց հետո էլ չպիտի գայիր այստեղ ու նման ոչ պրոֆեսինալ հայտարարություններ անեիր


Ինչի եք իրավական պաշտպանություն ասելով հասկանում միայն քրեական պաշտպանություն: Կա նաև պաշտպանություն քաղաքացիական իրավունքի բնագավառում: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է իմ լավ իրավաբան լինել-չլինելուն, ինձ աշխատանքից ազատելուն, ասեմ, որ իմ <վատ իրավաբանական> կարողություններով հսկայական նյութական օգուտներ եմ բերել....Ուղղակի իմ ասածն ենա, որ ամեն մեկն անի իր գործը.պետք չէ ամեն ինչ քաղաքականացնել: Եթե ես մեկի շահերը պաշտպանում եմ, որևէ սուբյեկտիվ մոտեցում իր քաղաքական հայացքներ նկատմամբ չեմ ցուցաբերում:

----------


## Chuk

> Էհ, Չուկ ջան, իրոք հիասփաթվել եմ, ամեն ինչից եմ հիասթափվել...
> 
> Ես վաղուց էլ ձեզ միացած եմ ու հարգում եմ ձեր` ազատության ձգտումը:


Քիչ է... շատ քիչ է...
Այսօր 18:30-ին Մատենադարանի մոտ հանրահավաք է: ՊԵՏՔ Է այնտեղ լինել  :Cool:

----------

Nareco (01.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Քիչ է... շատ քիչ է...
> Այսօր 18:30-ին Մատենադարանի մոտ հանրահավաք է: ՊԵՏՔ Է այնտեղ լինել


Այսօր չեմ կարող, արդեն նախօրոք պլանավորված գործեր ունեմ:

----------


## Chuk

> Այսօր չեմ կարող, արդեն նախօրոք պլանավորված գործեր ունեմ:


Պատկերացրու, որ այսօր հանրահավաքին եկողների մեծ մասը նախօրոք պլանավորած գործեր ունեին: Դե ինչ... հուսահատվիր: Ես գնացի  :Wink:

----------


## Rammer

*«Հայաստանում վախճանվեց ընտրական համակարգը», Transparency International–ի ներկայացուցիչ*

15:25 • 01.06.09


«Այս երկիրը պետք է հռչակի, որ երեկ վախճանվել է ընտրական համակարգը որպես ինստիտուտ Հայաստանում»,– այսօր հրավիրված մամուլի ասուլիսի ժամանակ հայտարարել է Transparency International հակակոռուպցիոն կենտրոնի նախագահ Ամալյա Կոստանյանը, ում կազմակերպությունը 50 դիտորդների հետ հետևել է թիվ 8–րդ ընտրատարածքի ընտրությունների ընթացքին։

Երեկվանից հետո Ամալյա Կոստանյանը գտել է այն հարցի պատասխանը, թե ինչու այս ընտրությունների քարոզարշավի ժամանակ քիչ գումար ծախսվեց։

«Այսօր կարելի է ասել, որ քարոզարշավի վրա փող ծախսել պետք չէր պարզապես, որովհետև օգտագործվելու էր այն, ինչ օգտագործվեց երեկ 8–րդ ընտրատարածքում»,– ասել է նա՝ բացատրելով, որ լցոնումները, կաշառելն ու ահաբեկումները ապահովել են ընտրությունների արդյունքները։

Ամալյա Կոստանյանն առաջարկել է հրաժարվել ընտրական համակարգից.

«Եվ ես կարծում եմ, որ անկեղծ լինելով ինքներս մեզ հետ, եկեք ընդհանրապես հրաժարվենք այդ ձևական ընտրություններից և հռչակենք որպես օրինական ինստիտուտ, մի ինստիտուտ, որ վաղուց արդեն կայացել է այս երկրում՝ դա կլանային և թաղային հեղինակությունների ինստիտուտն է, որը փայլուն աշխատեց հերթական անգամ և շատ լավ փոխարինեց ընտրական համակարգը»։

Հակակոռուպցիոն կենտրոնի ղեկավարը նշել է, որ իրենց արձանագրած խախտումները ժամանակային առումով բաժանվում են 3 փուլի։ Ըստ նրա, առավոտից սկսած եղել են մանր խախտումներ, ժամը 12–ից սկսվել է նոր փուլ, որը կենտրոնում որակել են կուտակումների, լցոնումների, ուղղորդումների և ահաբեկումների փուլ, իսկ երրորդ փուլը, որը, Կոստանյանի խոսքով, եղել է խախտումների գագաթնակետը, եղել է երեկոյան ժամը 6–8–ը։

Ամալյա Կոստանյանը նաև հայտարարել է, որ այս ընտրությունների արդյունքները բարիշած տոկոսներ են արտացոլում, որոնց մասին նախապես պայմանավորված են եղել ընտրահանձնաժողովներում։

Tert.am

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Պատկերացրու, որ այսօր հանրահավաքին եկողների մեծ մասը նախօրոք պլանավորած գործեր ունեին: Դե ինչ... հուսահատվիր: Ես գնացի


Իմ ասածի մեջ ենթատեքստ չկար, Չուկ ջան: Էսօր իրոք չեմ կարող  :Wink:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես ուղղակի համոզված եմ, որ Լևոնի ընտրվելու դեպքում ստեղ բողոքողների մեծ մասը ելի բողոքելու է. Բնավորություն է:


Ուրեմն ամեն ինչ ճիշտ ուղով է գնում։ :Ok: 
asona, պետական մտածողություն ունեցող ցանկացած քաղաքացի *պարտավոր է* հետևողականորեն պահանջել իշխանություններից, որ պետության սահմանադրությունը, օրենքները գործեն։ Անկախ նրանից, իշխանության ղեկին Լևոնն է, Սերժը, թե՝ մի ուրիշը։ Ու եթե վաղը Լևոնը գա ու փորձի օրենքները շրջանցել, էլի էս նույն ժողովուրդը դուրս կգա պայքարի։ Սա պայքարող ժողովրդի օգտին է խոսում, ոչ թե հակառակը, ինչպես փորձում ես ներկայացնել։

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), Kuk (02.06.2009), Հայկօ (01.06.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

Հիմա ՀԱԿը կարևոր 3 տեղերից երրորդն է զբաղացրել, փաստորեն ՀԱԿ-ի անդամներին էլ պաշտոններ կհասնեն չէ՞

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ինչի եք իրավական պաշտպանություն ասելով հասկանում միայն քրեական պաշտպանություն: Կա նաև պաշտպանություն քաղաքացիական իրավունքի բնագավառում: Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է իմ լավ իրավաբան լինել-չլինելուն, ինձ աշխատանքից ազատելուն, ասեմ, որ իմ <վատ իրավաբանական> կարողություններով հսկայական նյութական օգուտներ եմ բերել....Ուղղակի իմ ասածն ենա, որ ամեն մեկն անի իր գործը.պետք չէ ամեն ինչ քաղաքականացնել: Եթե ես մեկի շահերը պաշտպանում եմ, որևէ սուբյեկտիվ մոտեցում իր քաղաքական հայացքներ նկատմամբ չեմ ցուցաբերում:


Բալամ, դու իրավաբան չես… էսօր ամեն ինչ կամ քաղաքական է կամ կրիմինալ… էսօր միայն դիակներն ու կրիմինալը չունի քաղաքական հայացք

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Հիմա ՀԱԿը կարևոր 3 տեղերից երրորդն է զբաղացրել, փաստորեն ՀԱԿ-ի անդամներին էլ պաշտոններ կհասնեն չէ՞


Ըստ օրենքի այո,քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ը հաղթահարելա յոթ տոկոսի շեմը:
Բայց ՀԱԿ-ը ինքնակամ հրաժարվելա իրեն տրվող մանդատներից :Wink:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ըստ օրենքի այո,քանի որ ՀԱԿ-ը հաղթահարելա յոթ տոկոսի շեմը:
> Բայց ՀԱԿ-ը ինքնակամ հրաժարվելա իրեն տրվող մանդատներից


թե խի ա հրաժարվել, գոնե տենց քիչ-քիչ կմտնեին մեջերը, պաշտոններ ձեռք կբերեին ու ավելի կհզորանային

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), REAL_ist (01.06.2009)

----------


## Nareco

> թե խի ա հրաժարվել, գոնե տենց քիչ-քիչ կմտնեին մեջերը, պաշտոններ ձեռք կբերեին ու ավելի կհզորանային


Առեղծվածային ջան, դա կնշանակեր, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ընդունում է այս ընտրությունները, և վերցնում է «օրինական» ընտրությունների արդյունքում «ձեռք բերած» մանդատները: 
Այնպես, որ միանշանակ ճիշտ են վարվել, որ հրաժարվել են:

----------

Աբելյան (01.06.2009), Կտրուկ (01.06.2009), Սամվել (01.06.2009), Տրիբուն (02.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Առեղծվածային ջան, դա կնշանակեր, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ընդունում է այս ընտրությունները, և վերցնում է «օրինական» ընտրությունների արդյունքում «ձեռք բերած» մանդատները: 
> Այնպես, որ միանշանակ ճիշտ են վարվել, որ հրաժարվել են:


սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ ես, ես էլ մի տեսակետ ունեմ, որ Լևոնը չպիտի չոռնիի ձեռքի տակ աշխատեր... բայց մեր երկիրը սենց ստրկացած վիճակում է, ու Լևոնը գոնե ինքը պիտի հրաժարվեր, բայց մյուսները մտնեին... էլի չենք ճանաչում արդյունքները և այլն, և այլն, բայց այս երկրում պիտի էն մի գրամ շանսն էլ քաղենք՝ մեր օգտին ծառայեցնելու համար

գուցե այլ հիմնավոր պատճառներ են եղել, որ հրաժարվել են, Լևոնը բացահայտ չխոսեց, բայց ամեն դեպքում պետք է գնային այդ քայլին՝ թեկուզ իրենց առաջարկություններով ու գաղափարներով ցույց տալու համար մյուս կուսակցականների ուղեղի մանկամսուրային մակարդակը

----------

Enigmatic (01.06.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Առեղծվածային ջան, դա կնշանակեր, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ընդունում է այս ընտրությունները, և վերցնում է «օրինական» ընտրությունների արդյունքում «ձեռք բերած» մանդատները: 
> Այնպես, որ միանշանակ ճիշտ են վարվել, որ հրաժարվել են:


հա համաձայն եմ, բայց խի ով ա հավատում ,որ հնարավոր ա չեղյալ հայտարարեն ընտրությունները: Սենց մենակ տեղում դոփելու են, ավելիլավա գոնե տենց մի առաջընթաց լինի, բայց հա էլի համաձայն եմ համ քո ,համ Աստղի մտքի հետ, բայց դե....

----------


## Ambrosine

> մյուս անգամ իրենց էլ կարելի ա ծեծել, մեկ ա խախտում չի, առավել ևս որ ծեծի գրանցումն իրենց իրավասությունների մեջ չի մտնում


հաստատ... դրանց տեղը ավելի լավ ա մի հատ գիպսակարդոն դնել, որ ներվայնացած պահի մի հատ էլ խփես :LOL:  մեկ ա ձայն չեն հանում :Tongue:

----------


## Nareco

> սկզբունքորեն ճիշտ ես, ես էլ մի տեսակետ ունեմ, որ Լևոնը չպիտի չոռնիի ձեռքի տակ աշխատեր... բայց մեր երկիրը սենց ստրկացած վիճակում է, ու Լևոնը գոնե ինքը պիտի հրաժարվեր, բայց մյուսները մտնեին... էլի չենք ճանաչում արդյունքները և այլն, և այլն, բայց այս երկրում պիտի էն մի գրամ շանսն էլ քաղենք՝ մեր օգտին ծառայեցնելու համար
> 
> գուցե այլ հիմնավոր պատճառներ են եղել, որ հրաժարվել են, Լևոնը բացահայտ չխոսեց, բայց ամեն դեպքում պետք է գնային այդ քայլին՝ թեկուզ իրենց առաջարկություններով ու գաղափարներով ցույց տալու համար մյուս կուսակցականների ուղեղի մանկամսուրային մակարդակը





> հա համաձայն եմ, բայց խի ով ա հավատում ,որ հնարավոր ա չեղյալ հայտարարեն ընտրությունները: Սենց մենակ տեղում դոփելու են, ավելիլավա գոնե տենց մի առաջընթաց լինի, բայց հա էլի համաձայն եմ համ քո ,համ Աստղի մտքի հետ, բայց դե....


Աղջիկներ ջա˜ն...
Հարցը ամենևին սևաթույրի «ձեռքի տակ աշխատելը» չէ: Ուղղակի մանդատներն ընդունելով. 

1. Ինքնստինքյան կընդունեն ընտրությունների օրինականացումը, դրանից կախված բոլոր հետևանքներով, որ տեսա˜ք ՀԱԿ-ն էլ ընդունեց, որ ընտրությունները նորմալ են անցել, մանդատներն էլ վերցրել են, թո'ղ չվերցներին, եթե կեղծվել էր, հայլուրական ոճով ռեպորտաժներ և այլն...

2. Տեսականորեն եկե'ք մի պահ բացառենք 1. կետը,  այդ ի՞նչ աշխատանք պիտի տանեին մերոնք, ասենք թե մանդատները վերցրել են՝ ավագանիներ են, կլինեին ուղղակի ինչքան էլ ցավալի է դեկորատիվ մի բան, թույլ չէին տա նույնիսկ իրենց կարծիքը ունենային, լրիվ անիմաստ վիճակ կլիներ, բացի դրանից էլ եվրոյոնջաներին առիթի դեպքում կհիշեցնեին, որ տեսե˜ք-տեսե˜ք էնքան ժողովրդավա˜ր ենք, որ մեր ավագանիների մեջ «դաժե» ընդդիմությունից կան: 

Կարճ ասած ճիշտ են արել... Ոչ մի դրական բան չէր լինի, իմ համեստ կարծիքով իհարկե:  :Cool:

----------


## Elmo

Պատրաստվեք 4 տարվա լճացման: Մեկ էլ մյուս նախագահականին ժողովուրդը ոտքի կկանգնի: Կամ չի կանգնի:

----------

davidus (02.06.2009), Աբելյան (01.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աղջիկներ ջա˜ն...
> Հարցը ամենևին սևաթույրի «ձեռքի տակ աշխատելը» չէ: Ուղղակի մանդատներն ընդունելով. 
> 
> 1. Ինքնստինքյան կընդունեն ընտրությունների օրինականացումը, դրանից կախված բոլոր հետևանքներով, որ տեսա˜ք ՀԱԿ-ն էլ ընդունեց, որ ընտրությունները նորմալ են անցել, մանդատներն էլ վերցրել են, թո'ղ չվերցներին, եթե կեղծվել էր, հայլուրական ոճով ռեպորտաժներ և այլն...
> 
> 2. Տեսականորեն եկե'ք մի պահ բացառենք 1. կետը,  այդ ի՞նչ աշխատանք պիտի տանեին մերոնք, ասենք թե մանդատները վերցրել են՝ ավագանիներ են, կլինեին ուղղակի ինչքան էլ ցավալի է դեկորատիվ մի բան, թույլ չէին տա նույնիսկ իրենց կարծիքը ունենային, լրիվ անիմաստ վիճակ կլիներ, բացի դրանից էլ եվրոյոնջաներին առիթի դեպքում կհիշեցնեին, որ տեսե˜ք-տեսե˜ք էնքան ժողովրդավա˜ր ենք, որ մեր ավագանիների մեջ «դաժե» ընդդիմությունից կան: 
> 
> Կարճ ասած ճիշտ են արել... Ոչ մի դրական բան չէր լինի, իմ համեստ կարծիքով իհարկե:


իսկ մեզ ընդհանրապես հետաքրքիր ա՝ ինչ կասեին <<եվրոյոնջաները>>? Իրենց ընդհանրապես չի էլ հետաքրքրում, թե ՀՀ-ում ինչ է կատարվում, իրենց պետքն էլ չի, մեր պետքն էլ չի, թե իրենք ինչ կասեն: Սա մեկ:

Երկրորդ. ով ասաց, որ չէին թողնի ընդդիմությանը աշխատել?... իրենք արդեն ներսում կլինեին, ինչ-որ լծակներ ձեռք կբերեին՝ թեկուզ ուժայինների հարցում, իսկ ուժայինները արդեն այսպես սանձարձակ չէին պահի իրենց.. իրենք էլ վստահություն ձեռք կբերեին՝ կապված ընդդիմության կողմը անցնելու հետ: Կարճ ասած՝ Լևոնը չխոսեց ինչպես միշտ... հունիսի 12-ին ես կոնկրետ իրենից բացատրություն եմ սպասում՝ իր քայլերի համար

ու ընդհանրապես կարևոր չէ, թե վայլուրը ինչ կասեր.. նայող էլ չկա, ընտրության օրինականության ընդունումն էլ սարսափելի չէ... բոլորս էլ գիտենք՝ ինչ է կատարվում իրականում

բայց մի հարցում համամիտ եմ Լևոնի հետ. ՀԱԿ-ը մաքրում է քաղաքական դաշտը. ՕԵԿ-ը հավասարվել է 0-ի, իսկ 2008-ի ընտրություններից առաջ էն ինչ վարկանիշ ուներ? :Shok:  ՀՅԴ-ն վերջնականապես բարոյազրկվեց, իմաստազրկվեց... հաջորդը ոնց հասկանում եմ ԲՀԿ-ն ա

----------

Enigmatic (01.06.2009), REAL_ist (01.06.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Պատրաստվեք 4 տարվա լճացման: Մեկ էլ մյուս նախագահականին ժողովուրդը ոտքի կկանգնի: Կամ չի կանգնի:


հա հաստատ, եթե մենակ ընտրությունների համար սենց հանրահավաքներ ու պայքարներ անեն հաստատ տենց էլ կլինի, իսկ իրանք կարան գոնե առանձին հարցեր փորձեն լուծեն,օգնեն մարդկանց,գոնե մարդիկ էլ զգան իրանց ռեալ գործունեությունը:Իսկ սենց մենակ ընտրությունից ընտրություն:Միքիչ չեմ հասկանում

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Պատրաստվեք 4 տարվա լճացման: Մեկ էլ մյուս նախագահականին ժողովուրդը ոտքի կկանգնի: Կամ չի կանգնի:


դու ասա էլի չծախվի... թե չէ բոլոր անտառները պիտի հատվեն, որ ինքնահրկիզումը բարձր մակարդակով անցնի... այ էդ ժողովրդին ճիպոտով ծեծել ա պետք մինչև հաջորդ ընտրություններ

դե արի կով կթողին բացատրի, որ եթե սերժը փոխվի, դու էլի քո կովն ես կթելու, կաթնատվությունը չի նվազելու, դեռ մի կով էլ կարող ա կողքին ավելանա, որովհետև կայուն եկամուտ կունենաս. ամուսինդ հողը կվարի, գործարաններ կաշխատեն, որտեղ էլ մթերումներ կանի ամուսինդ... փոխարենը գեղի մակարդակով ընտրություն են անում, իրենք հետո հանգիստ նստում իրենց գեղերում, մենք ստեղ ահի ու սարսափի մթնոլորտում մեր տարիներն ենք գլորում... կատաղած եմ :Sad:

----------

Աբելյան (01.06.2009)

----------


## REAL_ist

> Առեղծվածային ջան, դա կնշանակեր, որ ՀԱԿ-ը ընդունում է այս ընտրությունները, և վերցնում է «օրինական» ընտրությունների արդյունքում «ձեռք բերած» մանդատները:





> Աղջիկներ ջա˜ն...
> Հարցը ամենևին սևաթույրի «ձեռքի տակ աշխատելը» չէ: Ուղղակի մանդատներն ընդունելով. 
> 
> 1. Ինքնստինքյան կընդունեն ընտրությունների օրինականացումը, դրանից կախված բոլոր հետևանքներով, որ տեսա˜ք ՀԱԿ-ն էլ ընդունեց, որ ընտրությունները նորմալ են անցել, մանդատներն էլ վերցրել են, թո'ղ չվերցներին, եթե կեղծվել էր, հայլուրական ոճով ռեպորտաժներ և այլն...
> 
> 2. Տեսականորեն եկե'ք մի պահ բացառենք 1. կետը,  այդ ի՞նչ աշխատանք պիտի տանեին մերոնք, ասենք թե մանդատները վերցրել են՝ ավագանիներ են, կլինեին ուղղակի ինչքան էլ ցավալի է դեկորատիվ մի բան, թույլ չէին տա նույնիսկ իրենց կարծիքը ունենային, լրիվ անիմաստ վիճակ կլիներ, բացի դրանից էլ եվրոյոնջաներին առիթի դեպքում կհիշեցնեին, որ տեսե˜ք-տեսե˜ք էնքան ժողովրդավա˜ր ենք, որ մեր ավագանիների մեջ «դաժե» ընդդիմությունից կան: 
> 
> Կարճ ասած ճիշտ են արել... Ոչ մի դրական բան չէր լինի, իմ համեստ կարծիքով իհարկե:


Ու որտեղա գրած, որ դա պետքա հենց քո ասածը նշանակեր? անհնարա չընդունելով արդյունքները և ակտիվ բողոքելով օգտագործել շանսը ու լծակները գոնե ապագայում որոշակի զսպողական քայլեր անելու համար հենց նույն ընտրությունների ժամանակ, կամ էլ գործով ապացուցել հակառակորդների նկատմամբ առավելությունը?
Եթե քեզ թվումա, որ մանդատներից հրաժարվելը հայլուրական ոճով չեն կարա օգտագոծեն, չարաչար սխալվում ես, հլը մի բան էլ ավելի լավ են օգտագործելու` մթոմ դե ընտրվել էիք ապացուցեիք, որ ավելի լավ գործ կարաք անեք ու բնակչության մեծ զանգված հենց տենց էլ կմտածի...
հուսով եմ նույն տրամաբանությամբ վաղը մյուս օր պատգամավորական մանդատներից չեն հրաժարվի...

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

Քաղաքական դաշտը մաքրվեց դեռևս նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ: Հիմա դրա հետևանքներն էինք տեսնում: Դաշնակները էն ժամանակ չպահեցին իրենց ձայնը, ըստ էության իրենց վրա վերցրին կատարված ամեն ինչը ու արդյունքում ունեցան երևի թե ամենախայտառակ արդյունքները վերջին մի  10 տարվա ընթացքում:
Հիմա ՀԱԿ-նա հրաժարվում ` ամեն ինչ կամ ոչինչ: Եթե խոսում ենք պայքարի մասին, ապա ամեն դեպքում ներսից պայքարն ավելի արդյունավետ կլիներ կարծում եմ, մանավանդ եթե ասում եք որ որոշ պաշտոններ պետքա տրվեին: Հայլուրը կասեր, թե օրինական են համարում արդյունքները? Բայց օրինական են այն ձայները, որոնք որ տրվել են ՀԱԿ-ին, ու ՀԱԿ-ը ընդամենը տեր է կանգնում իրեն տված ձայներին, ու օգտագործում է դրանք մաքսիմալ կերպով: Էդ երբ ա Հայլուրի ասածը "ասնավանի" եղել որ հիմա լիներ? Ի նկատի չունեմ, որ Լևոնը գնա որպես հասարակ չինովնիկ աշխատի, հեշտ ու հանգիստ կարող էին զիջել ՀԱԿ-ի ուրիշ անդամների:
Նման ձևով ՀԱԿ-ը մյուս անգամ կհավաքի ավելի քիչ ձայն: Միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացին շատ հնարավոր է, որ մտածի, մեկա չեն հաղթելու, իսկ եղածն էլ տեր չեն կանգնելու, ինչի ձայնս կորցնեմ?

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009), davidus (02.06.2009)

----------


## Enigmatic

> Քաղաքական դաշտը մաքրվեց դեռևս նախագահական ընտրությունների ժամանակ: Հիմա դրա հետևանքներն էինք տեսնում: Դաշնակները էն ժամանակ չպահեցին իրենց ձայնը, ըստ էության իրենց վրա վերցրին կատարված ամեն ինչը ու արդյունքում ունեցան երևի թե ամենախայտառակ արդյունքները վերջին մի  10 տարվա ընթացքում:
> Հիմա ՀԱԿ-նա հրաժարվում ` ամեն ինչ կամ ոչինչ: Եթե խոսում ենք պայքարի մասին, ապա ամեն դեպքում ներսից պայքարն ավելի արդյունավետ կլիներ կարծում եմ, մանավանդ եթե ասում եք որ որոշ պաշտոններ պետքա տրվեին: Հայլուրը կասեր, թե օրինական են համարում արդյունքները? Բայց օրինական են այն ձայները, որոնք որ տրվել են ՀԱԿ-ին, ու ՀԱԿ-ը ընդամենը տեր է կանգնում իրեն տված ձայներին, ու օգտագործում է դրանք մաքսիմալ կերպով: Էդ երբ ա Հայլուրի ասածը "ասնավանի" եղել որ հիմա լիներ? Ի նկատի չունեմ, որ Լևոնը գնա որպես հասարակ չինովնիկ աշխատի, հեշտ ու հանգիստ կարող էին զիջել ՀԱԿ-ի ուրիշ անդամների:
> Նման ձևով ՀԱԿ-ը մյուս անգամ կհավաքի ավելի քիչ ձայն: Միջին վիճակագրական քաղաքացին շատ հնարավոր է, որ մտածի, մեկա չեն հաղթելու, իսկ եղածն էլ տեր չեն կանգնելու, ինչի ձայնս կորցնեմ?


Հա ու ոնցոր դուրս գա, որ մեր տված ձայներն էլ ջուրն ա ընկնում: Եսել եմ ասում որ ներսից պայքարելն ավելիարդյունավետ կլինի, իրանք էլ ավելի կսկսեն հզորանալ ու գործով կապացուցեն ամեն բան, հետո էլ էն 5000 դրամի մեռած մարդիկ էլ ավելի կվոգևորվեն ու մյուս անգամ կգնան կընտրեն հենց Լևոնին

----------

Ambrosine (01.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

Էն 5000-ով ընտրողը հմի կասի արա ինչ լավ էր չգնացի Լևոնին ընտրեի, մեկա յան էր տալու, էս 5000ն էլ մուֆտա կրոելու էր գնար: Սենց հլա մի քյար ունեմ: Եկող ընտրության ժամանակ կարող ա էդ մարդը փոխվի? Իհարկե ոչ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> հուսով եմ նույն տրամաբանությամբ վաղը մյուս օր պատգամավորական մանդատներից չեն հրաժարվի...


էդ էլ ու վերջ...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ու որտեղա գրած, որ դա պետքա հենց քո ասածը նշանակեր? անհնարա չընդունելով արդյունքները և ակտիվ բողոքելով օգտագործել շանսը ու լծակները գոնե ապագայում որոշակի զսպողական քայլեր անելու համար հենց նույն ընտրությունների ժամանակ, կամ էլ գործով ապացուցել հակառակորդների նկատմամբ առավելությունը?
> Եթե քեզ թվումա, որ մանդատներից հրաժարվելը հայլուրական ոճով չեն կարա օգտագոծեն, չարաչար սխալվում ես, հլը մի բան էլ ավելի լավ են օգտագործելու` մթոմ դե ընտրվել էիք ապացուցեիք, որ ավելի լավ գործ կարաք անեք ու բնակչության մեծ զանգված հենց տենց էլ կմտածի...
> հուսով եմ նույն տրամաբանությամբ վաղը մյուս օր պատգամավորական մանդատներից չեն հրաժարվի...


Ապեր, 11 ավագանու մանդատով ինչ պիտի անեին, որ ինչ-որ բան կարողանային ապացուցել կամ չապացուցել: Հիմա Ժառանգությունը ԱԺ-ում ինչ ա կարում անի ? 11մանդատավոր պիտի ավագանու նիստերին գնար, եթե դրանք երբևէ գումարվեն նորմալ, ու դեմ քվերակեր ամեն ինչին, ու պռծ: Նայի ԱԺ-ին, ոչ մի նորմալ նիստ չի լինում, բոլոր հարցերը գրեթե միաձայն անցնում են: Էտ ԱԺ-ն, բա Երևանի ավագանին ինչ ա լինելու: ՀՀԿ ու ԲՀԿ խուլիգանները պիտի քաղաքապետարանի բուֆետում կայֆավատ լինեն, քվերակությունից քվեարկություն մեկին ուղարկեն սաղի տեղը կոճակ սեղմելու, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ պիտի էշ-էշ ողջ աբսուրդի մասնակիցը դառանար: Իակ քաղաքապետը իրա գործադիր լիազորություններով (վարչություններ, բաժիններ, դես-դեն) իրա հավեսին ինչ ուզենա անի: 

Այնպես որ, մանդատներից հրաժարվելը միակ ճիշտ որոշումն էր: ՀԱԿ իրավունք չունի ասոցացվել գործող կրիմինալ համակարգի հետ, ոչ մի պարագայում:

----------

Արշակ (02.06.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Եթե խոսում ենք պայքարի մասին, ապա ամեն դեպքում ներսից պայքարն ավելի արդյունավետ կլիներ կարծում եմ,* մանավանդ եթե ասում եք որ որոշ պաշտոններ պետքա տրվեին:* Հայլուրը կասեր, թե օրինական են համարում արդյունքները? Բայց օրինական են այն ձայները, որոնք որ տրվել են ՀԱԿ-ին, ու ՀԱԿ-ը ընդամենը տեր է կանգնում իրեն տված ձայներին, ու օգտագործում է դրանք մաքսիմալ կերպով:


Ոչ մի մեխանիզմ չկա ավագանու անդամներին, հատկապես եթե փոքրամասնություն են, որևէ պաշտոն տալու: Ոչ էլ ՀԱԿ ոչ ավագանի անդամները կարող են հավակնել քաղաքապետարանում որևէ պաշտոնի: ՀԱԿ-ը այո տեր է կանգնում իրեն տրված ձայներին, որոնք շաաաաատ ավելի շատ են քան այն նկարած 17-18%-ն է: Տեր է կանգնում իրեն տրված *բոլոր* ձայներին, այդ պատճառով էլ հրաժարվում է նկարված ձայներից: *Իսկ եթե համաձայնվեր վերցնել մանդատները, ապա ավտոմատ ՀԱԿ-ը տեր կգանգներ ոչ թե իրեն տրված ձայներին այն ՀՀԿ-ի ու ԲՀԿ-ի օգտին քվերակված ձայներին:*

----------


## Rammer

Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը մանդատներից չհրաժարվեր կսատցվեր ընդունում է, որ ընտրությունները ընդհանուր առմամբ նորմալ են անցել ու այդ խախտումները որ եղել են էական չեն ազդել արդյունքների վրա: Այդ դեպում ՀԱԿ-ը կընդուներ, որ այն ապօրինություններն ու տեռորը որ եղան, դա լրիվ նորմալ էր և իր փաստացի ձայները Երևանում 17% են և իր ներկայությամբ լրիվ կլեգիտամացներ այդ կառույցը: Իսկ այդ դեպքում հաջողություն քեզ իշխանափոխություն, ցտեսություն ձեզ շարժում:

----------


## Rammer

> Բայց օրինական են այն ձայները, որոնք որ տրվել են ՀԱԿ-ին, ու ՀԱԿ-ը ընդամենը տեր է կանգնում իրեն տված ձայներին, ու օգտագործում է դրանք մաքսիմալ կերպով:


Լրիվ հակառակը մինստր ջան...Եթե ՀԱԿ-ը չհարաժավեր կնշանակեր ինքը հենց տեր չի կանգնում իր այն ձայներին որոնք կեղծվեցին ու գողացան իրենց ու այդ ձայները նվիրում են նեգռին  ու Քուչին:
Ինչ պաշտոն ապեր? Մենք հո դաշնակ չենք կամ կախովի այգիներ...Ինչ պաշտոն էլ տաին այդ մարդին ուղղակի ենթարկվելու էին բացարձակ մեծամասնության կազմող սևուկ ուլիկին...

----------


## ministr

Դե ուրեմն ստացվում ա, որ միտինգներից էն կողմ աշխարհ չկա, քանի որ մեր իրականության մեջ ընդդիմությունը երբեք առաջին տեղով չի հաղթի (ի նկատի ունեմ պաշտոնական տվյալներով):
Միակ իշխանափոխության ձևը դա պալատական հեղաշրջումն է, քանի որ մեր մոտ էն գունավոր-մունավոր չանցնող բաներ են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դե ուրեմն ստացվում ա, որ միտինգներից էն կողմ աշխարհ չկա, քանի որ մեր իրականության մեջ ընդդիմությունը երբեք առաջին տեղով չի հաղթի (ի նկատի ունեմ պաշտոնական տվյալներով):


Հնարավոր ա, որ տենց էլ կա: Ավելի լավ է միտինգ անել միայն, քան որևէ կերպ առնչվել սրանց հետ: Վերջին հաշվով, լավ է կանգնած մնալ քավարանում դրախտի հույսով, քան գլխապատառ քցցել դժողք, ինչ ա թե ընտրություն արած լինենք:

----------


## Լեո

> Հնարավոր ա, որ տենց էլ կա: Ավելի լավ է միտինգ անել միայն, քան որևէ կերպ առնչվել սրանց հետ: Վերջին հաշվով, լավ է կանգնած մնալ քավարանում դրախտի հույսով, քան գլխապատառ քցցել դժողք, ինչ ա թե ընտրություն արած լինենք:


Դեռ հավատու՞մ ես, որ միտինգները հարց են լուծելու  :Xeloq:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դեռ հավատու՞մ ես, որ միտինգները հարց են լուծելու


Լեո ջան, ես հարցը լուծելու ձևը չգիտեմ: Եթե իմանայի վաղուց բոլորին տեղյակ պահած կլինեի: Բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմշ. միտինգը բողոքի ձևա, ու հրաժարվել միտինգից նշանակվում է համակերպվել, նշանակում է կուլ տալ, նշանակում է լինել բացարձակ իմպոտենտ: Հասարակությունը պիտի գիտակցի իր իրավունքները, ու եթե պետական ինստիտուտներն ու նրանց գործունեությունը չեն ապահովում այդ իրավունքի իրացումը, ուրեմն պետք է բողոքել:

----------

Chuk (02.06.2009), Kuk (02.06.2009), murmushka (02.06.2009), Արշակ (02.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

Տրիբուն ջան եթե միտինգը դիտարկում ենք ուղղակի որպես բողոքի ձև, ապա դա մարող տատանում է: 
Էդ բողոքելով, այս կամ այն փիլիսոփային հղում անելով, կամ չափազանց խելոք բառեր ասելով մեզ մոտ հարց չի լուծվելու:

----------


## Rammer

> Դե ուրեմն ստացվում ա, որ միտինգներից էն կողմ աշխարհ չկա, քանի որ մեր իրականության մեջ ընդդիմությունը երբեք առաջին տեղով չի հաղթի (ի նկատի ունեմ պաշտոնական տվյալներով):
> Միակ իշխանափոխության ձևը դա պալատական հեղաշրջումն է, քանի որ մեր մոտ էն գունավոր-մունավոր չանցնող բաներ են:


Ես կասեի ընտրություններով հանարավոր չի, բայց հենց միտինգներով է հնարավոր...

----------


## ministr

Rammer ջան մեխանիզմը կբացատրես, թե միտինգով ոնց է հնարավոր բան փոխել ՄԵԶ ՄՈՏ?

----------


## Rammer

> Տրիբուն ջան եթե միտինգը դիտարկում ենք ուղղակի որպես բողոքի ձև, ապա դա մարող տատանում է: 
> Էդ բողոքելով, այս կամ այն փիլիսոփային հղում անելով, կամ չափազանց խելոք բառեր ասելով մեզ մոտ հարց չի լուծվելու:


Միտինգը մի քանի ֆունկցիա ունի` ինֆորմացիայի փոխանակում, լայն զանգվածների ակտիվացում ու...

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer ջան մեխանիզմը կբացատրես, թե միտինգով ոնց է հնարավոր բան փոխել ՄԵԶ ՄՈՏ?


Ապեր միտինգը սկզիբն ա...դա անհարժեշտ է: Միյան միտինգներով չե, բայց առանց միտինգ էլ բացառվում է:

----------


## ministr

> Ապեր միտինգը սկզիբն ա...դա անհարժեշտ է: Միյան միտինգներով չե, բայց առանց միտինգ էլ բացառվում է:


Rammer ջան համաձայն եմ, որ սկիզբնա, բայց էդ սկիզբը հեսա 2 տարի կլնի որ կա: Հիմա "դալշեի" ժամանակնա, իսկ էդ դալշեն չկա:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան, ես հարցը լուծելու ձևը չգիտեմ: Եթե իմանայի վաղուց բոլորին տեղյակ պահած կլինեի: Բայց մի բան հաստատ գիտեմշ. միտինգը բողոքի ձևա, ու հրաժարվել միտինգից նշանակվում է համակերպվել, նշանակում է կուլ տալ, նշանակում է լինել բացարձակ իմպոտենտ: Հասարակությունը պիտի գիտակցի իր իրավունքները, ու եթե պետական ինստիտուտներն ու նրանց գործունեությունը չեն ապահովում այդ իրավունքի իրացումը, ուրեմն պետք է բողոքել:


Տրիբուն ջան, իսկ չե՞ս կարծում, որ հուրհավիտյան միտինգից բացի պայքարի ուրիշ ոչ մի մեթոդ չգտնելը նույնպես նշանակում է համակերպվել: Արդեն նույնիսկ միտինգի մասնակիցներն են համակերպվել, որ իրենց միտինգը ոչ ոք բանի տեղ չի դնի ու ամեն մի միտինգից հետո ոչինչ չի փոխվելու: Համենայն դեպս երբ միտինգի օրերին փակում են մարզերից Երևան մտնող ավտոբուսների ճանապարհը, բոլորը դրան շա՜տ հանդուրժող աչքով են նայում: Դա համակերպում չէ՞  :Think:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան եթե միտինգը դիտարկում ենք ուղղակի որպես բողոքի ձև, ապա դա մարող տատանում է: 
> Էդ բողոքելով, այս կամ այն փիլիսոփային հղում անելով, կամ չափազանց խելոք բառեր ասելով մեզ մոտ հարց չի լուծվելու:


Մինիստր ջան, մի հատ դու միտինգի գիտական սահմանում տուր տեսնենք ուրիշ ինչի համար են անհրաժեշտ միտինգները:

Հասրակության մեջ հսկայական բողոքավոր զանգված կա: Այդ բողոքը ինչ-որ կերպ պիտի արտահայտվի: Հեռուստատեսությունն ամբողջությամբ վերահսկվում է: Եթե հավատանք հեռուստատեսությանը մենք Շվեցարիայում ենք ապրում: Մարդի ինֆորմացիայի կարիք ունեն, վբերջին հաշվով մարդիկ նաև ճմարիտ ու խելացի խոսքի կարիք ունեն: Մարդիկ իրենց բողոքն արտահայտելու կարիք ունեն: Դրա համար էլ դուրս են գալիս փողոց: 

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է որևէ բանի հասնելուն, ոչ մեկը չի ասում որ միտինգները արդյունքի հասնելու միակ գործիքն են: Միտինգը դա բազմաթիվ գործիքներից մեկն է, բայց շատ կարևորը, եթե ոչ գլխավորը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան, իսկ չե՞ս կարծում, որ հուրհավիտյան միտինգից բացի պայքարի ուրիշ ոչ մի մեթոդ չգտնելը նույնպես նշանակում է համակերպվել: Արդեն նույնիսկ միտինգի մասնակիցներն են համակերպվել, որ իրենց միտինգը ոչ ոք բանի տեղ չի դնի ու ամեն մի միտինգից հետո ոչինչ չի փոխվելու: Համենայն դեպս երբ միտինգի օրերին փակում են մարզերից Երևան մտնող ավտոբուսների ճանապարհը, բոլորը դրան շա՜տ հանդուրժող աչքով են նայում: Դա համակերպում չէ՞


Համակերպում է տունը նստելը: Բայց քանի դեռ մարդիկ գնում են միտինգի, նրանք լուծումներ են փնտրում: Աչքերի հանդուրժողականության չափը գնահատել չեմ կարող, բայց միտինգի գնալը կոնկրետ գործողություն է, որն էլ հենց ենթադրում է, որ չենք հանդուրժում:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ապեր, 11 ավագանու մանդատով ինչ պիտի անեին, որ ինչ-որ բան կարողանային ապացուցել կամ չապացուցել: Հիմա Ժառանգությունը ԱԺ-ում ինչ ա կարում անի ? 11մանդատավոր պիտի ավագանու նիստերին գնար, եթե դրանք երբևէ գումարվեն նորմալ, ու դեմ քվերակեր ամեն ինչին, ու պռծ: Նայի ԱԺ-ին, ոչ մի նորմալ նիստ չի լինում, բոլոր հարցերը գրեթե միաձայն անցնում են: Էտ ԱԺ-ն, բա Երևանի ավագանին ինչ ա լինելու: ՀՀԿ ու ԲՀԿ խուլիգանները պիտի քաղաքապետարանի բուֆետում կայֆավատ լինեն, քվերակությունից քվեարկություն մեկին ուղարկեն սաղի տեղը կոճակ սեղմելու, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ պիտի էշ-էշ ողջ աբսուրդի մասնակիցը դառանար: Իակ քաղաքապետը իրա գործադիր լիազորություններով (վարչություններ, բաժիններ, դես-դեն) իրա հավեսին ինչ ուզենա անի: 
> 
> Այնպես որ, մանդատներից հրաժարվելը միակ ճիշտ որոշումն էր: ՀԱԿ իրավունք չունի ասոցացվել գործող կրիմինալ համակարգի հետ, ոչ մի պարագայում:


Տրիբուն ջան մի հատ կոնկրետ հարց տամ պատասխանի, պատկերացրա խորհրդարանի ընտրություններն էլ նույն կերպ անցան, էլի 3-րդ տեղ նկարեցին, 11 չե 22 տեղ պառլամենում ասենք, էլի ճիշտա հրաժարվելը? մեկա մեծամասնությամբ էլի իրանց ուզած օրենքները կանցկացնեն ու մնացած քո նշած պատճառները կլինեն...
ցանկացած ընտրովի կոլեգյալ մարմնի աշխատանքը մի քանի անգամ ավելի արդյունավետա դառնում, եթե հակակշիռներ կան, բացի դրանից համոզված եմ, որ մի քանի համայնք ՀԱԿ-ին կտաին, ինչը հնարավորություն կտար գործով էլ առավելությունը ապացուցել

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Rammer ջան համաձայն եմ, որ սկիզբնա, բայց էդ սկիզբը հեսա 2 տարի կլնի որ կա: Հիմա "դալշեի" ժամանակնա, իսկ էդ դալշեն չկա:


Իսկ ովէ դրել այդ ժամակային սահմանափակումները? Ես ու դու ? Ով ասեց որ մեր խնդիրները պիտի լուծվեն հենց երկու տարում, ու ոչ թե ասենք չորս, կամ մի գուցե պիտի չորս ամսում լուծված լինեին: Փաստը նրանում է, որ քանի դեռ կան մարդիկ, որոնք հույսները դրել են, որ ուրիշները միտինգների կամ այլ միջոցներով պիտի լուծեն իերնց խնդիրները, ապա քառասուն տարի հետո էլ ոչինչ չի փոխվի:

----------


## Rammer

> Rammer ջան համաձայն եմ, որ սկիզբնա, բայց էդ սկիզբը հեսա 2 տարի կլնի որ կա: Հիմա "դալշեի" ժամանակնա, իսկ էդ դալշեն չկա:


Մինիստր ջան եթե ուշադիր նայես մինչև միտինգները և հիմա այս 1.5 տարվա մեջ հսկայան փոփոխություն կա Հայաստանում: Այնպես որ ասել թե արդյունք չկա ճիշտ չեմ համարում: Հետո այդ ժամանակը հարաբերական է..Նայի ուղղակի ընտրության ու լիդերին վստահության հարց է: Կարելի է հիմա մարդ հավաքել ու գնալ մեծ արնահեղությունների միջոցով հասնել իշխանափոխության ու կարելի դանդաղ բայց վստահաբար քար առ քար քանդել այս ավազակապետությունը, բայց նվազագույն զոհերով...Ես կողմնակից եմ երկրոդ տարբերակի եղբայր: Թեկուզ մի հոգու կյանքը փրկելու համար պատրաստ եմ 10 տարի էլ պայքարել... Իսկ որ այն քանդվում  է դա հստակ է և եթե անմիջկական մասնակցություն( ի նկատի ունեմ ներսից) ունենաիր այս վերջին ընտրություններին դա ավելի ակնհայտ կտեսնեիր....

----------

Tig (02.06.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ջան մի հատ կոնկրետ հարց տամ պատասխանի, պատկերացրա խորհրդարանի ընտրություններն էլ նույն կերպ անցան, էլի 3-րդ տեղ նկարեցին, 11 չե 22 տեղ պառլամենում ասենք, էլի ճիշտա հրաժարվելը? մեկա մեծամասնությամբ էլի իրանց ուզած օրենքները կանցկացնեն ու մնացած քո նշած պատճառները կլինեն...
> ցանկացած ընտրովի կոլեգյալ մարմնի աշխատանքը մի քանի անգամ ավելի արդյունավետա դառնում, եթե հակակշիռներ կան, բացի դրանից համոզված եմ, որ մի քանի համայնք ՀԱԿ-ին կտաին, ինչը հնարավորություն կտար գործով էլ առավելությունը ապացուցել


Վերջից սկսենք Մադրիդ ախպեր: Որևէ համայնք ՀԱԿ-ին տալը բացառում եմ: ՀՀԿ համար բացարձակ հաղթանակ ապահովելը հենց նշանակում էր, որ ՀՀԿ-ն չի պատրսատվում որևէ բան որևէ մեկի հեըտ կիսել: Լավագույն դեպքում մի համայնք կտան ԲՀԿ-ին: Ընտրություններով ՀՀԿ-ն լուծում է մեկ խդնիր - տոտալ վերահսկողություն ամեն ինչի վրա: 

Հակակշիռների մեխանիզմը գործում է միայն այն դեպքում երբ կա պառլամենտարզիմի մշակույթ: Այդ դեպքում լիովին համաձայն եմ, որ ձայներ ստացած ցանկացած քաղաքական ուժ պիտի ներկայացվի խորհրդարանում: Իսկ եթե պառլամենտարիզմն իսպառ բացակայում է, որ խորհրդարանն ունի անգլիական թագուհու կարգավիճակ, որտեղ հիմա նույնիսկ լրագրողների մուտքն են սկսել սահմանափակել, ապա ոչ մի իմաստ չեմ տեսնում այդպիսի խորհրդարանում մանդատ ունենալ: Խնդիրը համակարգային է - եթե ունենայինք պառլամենտ, ապա դու լրիվ ճիշտ ես, բայց մենք ունենք ընդամենը նոմինալ ներկայացուցչական մարմին, որն այսօր որևէ ֆունկցիա չի իրականացնում: Վերջին դեպքերը քեզ օրինակ - դաշնակցությունը դուրս է գալիս կոալիցիայից, ու բոլորը հանգիստ են, պաժալիստա: Յանիմ բան էլ չի եղել: Ու իրոք, ոչ մի բան էլ չի եղել, ինչ ա եղել որ: Մեր ներկա կառավարման համակարգով, կուսակցության կոալիցիայից դուրս գալը ձեռի հետ երևույթ է, գործընթացների ընդհանուր տրամաբանության վրա ոչ մի ազդեցություն չունեցող:

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան, մի հատ դու միտինգի գիտական սահմանում տուր տեսնենք ուրիշ ինչի համար են անհրաժեշտ միտինգները:
> 
> Հասրակության մեջ հսկայական բողոքավոր զանգված կա: Այդ բողոքը ինչ-որ կերպ պիտի արտահայտվի: Հեռուստատեսությունն ամբողջությամբ վերահսկվում է: Եթե հավատանք հեռուստատեսությանը մենք Շվեցարիայում ենք ապրում: Մարդի ինֆորմացիայի կարիք ունեն, վբերջին հաշվով մարդիկ նաև ճմարիտ ու խելացի խոսքի կարիք ունեն: Մարդիկ իրենց բողոքն արտահայտելու կարիք ունեն: Դրա համար էլ դուրս են գալիս փողոց: 
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է որևէ բանի հասնելուն, ոչ մեկը չի ասում որ միտինգները արդյունքի հասնելու միակ գործիքն են: Միտինգը դա բազմաթիվ գործիքներից մեկն է, բայց շատ կարևորը, եթե ոչ գլխավորը:


Ինչ որ ասում ես դրա համարա, առօրյա հուզող և չափազանց ակտուալ հարցերի քննարկում որոշակի պահանջների համատեքստում, բողոքի և միաբանության դրսևորում: 
Հա համաձայն եմ, որ բողոք արտահայտելու, կամ մի քիչ լիցքաթափվելու տեղա: Այսինքն հոգեբանական տեսանկյունից դրական լիցք ունի իր մեջ: 
Բայց էդ բողոքով հարց չի լուծվում: Այսինքն միտինգը չի բերում միտինգում նշված նպատակի իրականացման: Մարդիկ գալիս են լսում են, ասում են ճիշտա ասում , հետո գնում են տուն ու ադապտացված ընդհանուր մթնոլորտին էլի ապրում են:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ինչ որ ասում ես դրա համարա, առօրյա հուզող և չափազանց ակտուալ հարցերի քննարկում որոշակի պահանջների համատեքստում, բողոքի և միաբանության դրսևորում: 
> Հա համաձայն եմ, որ բողոք արտահայտելու, կամ մի քիչ լիցքաթափվելու տեղա: Այսինքն հոգեբանական տեսանկյունից դրական լիցք ունի իր մեջ: 
> Բայց էդ բողոքով հարց չի լուծվում: Այսինքն միտինգը չի բերում միտինգում նշված նպատակի իրականացման: Մարդիկ գալիս են լսում են, ասում են ճիշտա ասում , հետո գնում են տուն ու ադապտացված ընդհանուր մթնոլորտին էլի ապրում են:


գրածս վերջին նախադասությունը չես կարդացել, նախարար ախպեր

----------


## ministr

> Իսկ ովէ դրել այդ ժամակային սահմանափակումները? Ես ու դու ? Ով ասեց որ մեր խնդիրները պիտի լուծվեն հենց երկու տարում, ու ոչ թե ասենք չորս, կամ մի գուցե պիտի չորս ամսում լուծված լինեին: Փաստը նրանում է, որ քանի դեռ կան մարդիկ, որոնք հույսները դրել են, որ ուրիշները միտինգների կամ այլ միջոցներով պիտի լուծեն իերնց խնդիրները, ապա քառասուն տարի հետո էլ ոչինչ չի փոխվի:


Ապեր, ճիշտ ես հարցնում, ով ասեց որ երկու տարում պտի անպայման խնդիր լուծվի?
Ես ասում եմ, որ մենակ միտինգային սկիզբը վաղուց դրված է, իսկ "հետո"-ն չկա:

----------


## ministr

> Մինիստր ջան եթե ուշադիր նայես մինչև միտինգները և հիմա այս 1.5 տարվա մեջ հսկայան փոփոխություն կա Հայաստանում: Այնպես որ ասել թե արդյունք չկա ճիշտ չեմ համարում: Հետո այդ ժամանակը հարաբերական է..Նայի ուղղակի ընտրության ու լիդերին վստահության հարց է: Կարելի է հիմա մարդ հավաքել ու գնալ մեծ արնահեղությունների միջոցով հասնել իշխանափոխության ու կարելի դանդաղ բայց վստահաբար քար առ քար քանդել այս ավազակապետությունը, բայց նվազագույն զոհերով...Ես կողմնակից եմ երկրոդ տարբերակի եղբայր: Թեկուզ մի հոգու կյանքը փրկելու համար պատրաստ եմ 10 տարի էլ պայքարել... Իսկ որ այն քանդվում  է դա հստակ է և եթե անմիջկական մասնակցություն( ի նկատի ունեմ ներսից) ունենաիր այս վերջին ընտրություններին դա ավելի ակնհայտ կտեսնեիր....


Ես ել եմ լիովին համամիտ, որ մարդ ծեծել գնդակահարելով հեղաշրջում անելը հետին միտքա: 
Այ որ ասում ես քանդվումա, ինչնա քանդվում? Կամ ինչնա քանդվել? Էն որ ԲՀԿ ու ՀՀԿ իրար միս էին ուտում դա միտինգների հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Ընտրություններից հետո էդ ամեն ինչը վերանումա ու էլի անցնում են մեր արյունը քամելուն:

----------


## Rammer

> Ապեր, ճիշտ ես հարցնում, ով ասեց որ երկու տարում պտի անպայման խնդիր լուծվի?
> Ես ասում եմ, որ մենակ միտինգային սկիզբը վաղուց դրված է, իսկ "հետո"-ն չկա:


Պարզ չէր մինչև մայիսի 31 -ը հետոն? Այո հիմա կոնկրետացման խնդիր կա իհարկե որը կլսենք հունիսի 12 -ին...Սա կարճաժամկետ, իսկ երկրաժամկետ առումով ՀԱԿ-ի ստրետագիան պարզ է`օգտագործել պայքարի բոլոր օրինկակն միջոցները...

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ապեր, ճիշտ ես հարցնում, ով ասեց որ երկու տարում պտի անպայման խնդիր լուծվի?
> Ես ասում եմ, որ մենակ միտինգային սկիզբը վաղուց դրված է, իսկ "հետո"-ն չկա:


Միտինգային պրոցեսը սկզիբ ու վերջ, չունի: Դա անըդհատ պրոցես ա: Դա նրա համար է, որ վիզուալ առումով ակնհայտ լինի որ կա բողոք: Միտինգներ կարող են լինել նաև քո ասած "վերջից" հետո: Միտինգներն էլ իրենց հերթին քաղաքացիական հասարակության կայացման գործում հսկայական դերակատարում ունեն:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Վերջից սկսենք Մադրիդ ախպեր: Որևէ համայնք ՀԱԿ-ին տալը բացառում եմ: ՀՀԿ համար բացարձակ հաղթանակ ապահովելը հենց նշանակում էր, որ ՀՀԿ-ն չի պատրսատվում որևէ բան որևէ մեկի հեըտ կիսել: Լավագույն դեպքում մի համայնք կտան ԲՀԿ-ին: Ընտրություններով ՀՀԿ-ն լուծում է մեկ խդնիր - տոտալ վերահսկողություն ամեն ինչի վրա: 
> 
> Հակակշիռների մեխանիզմը գործում է միայն այն դեպքում երբ կա պառլամենտարզիմի մշակույթ: Այդ դեպքում լիովին համաձայն եմ, որ ձայներ ստացած ցանկացած քաղաքական ուժ պիտի ներկայացվի խորհրդարանում: Իսկ եթե պառլամենտարիզմն իսպառ բացակայում է, որ խորհրդարանն ունի անգլիական թագուհու կարգավիճակ, որտեղ հիմա նույնիսկ լրագրողների մուտքն են սկսել սահմանափակել, ապա ոչ մի իմաստ չեմ տեսնում այդպիսի խորհրդարանում մանդատ ունենալ: Խնդիրը համակարգային է - եթե ունենայինք պառլամենտ, ապա դու լրիվ ճիշտ ես, բայց մենք ունենք ընդամենը նոմինալ ներկայացուցչական մարմին, որն այսօր որևէ ֆունկցիա չի իրականացնում: Վերջին դեպքերը քեզ օրինակ - դաշնակցությունը դուրս է գալիս կոալիցիայից, ու բոլորը հանգիստ են, պաժալիստա: Յանիմ բան էլ չի եղել: Ու իրոք, ոչ մի բան էլ չի եղել, ինչ ա եղել որ: Մեր ներկա կառավարման համակարգով, կուսակցության կոալիցիայից դուրս գալը ձեռի հետ երևույթ է, գործընթացների ընդհանուր տրամաբանության վրա ոչ մի ազդեցություն չունեցող:


առաջին պարբերության հետ համաձայն չեմ, չենք էլ կարա իմանանք արդեն, տենանք ԲՀԿ-ին ինչքան կտան դրանից հետո կարելիա որոշակի եզրակացություններ անել

ինչ մնումա պառլամենտարիզմի մշակույթին, այն միանգամի չի կարա ծնվի, հետզհետե պայքարի միջոցով պետքա դրան հասնել ու ետ պայքարի ամենաարդյունավետ միջոցներից հենց ներսից պայքարնա` պատգամավորների լայն իրավասությունը օգտագործելով,  հակակշիռների առկայությունը անհրաժեշտ նախապայամնա պառլամենտարիզմի մշակույթի ստեղծման համար
հակակշիռների մեխանիզմը համարյա ամեն տեղ էլ գործումա, նույնիսկ այսօր ՀԱԿ-ի գոյությունը հսկայական դերա ունի իշխանությունների կողմից նկատվող բարեփոխումների փորձերի համար, ուզած չուզած պետքա մի բան անեն, որ պլինդուզին հավասարված ռեյտինգը գոնե միքիչ բարձրանա

----------

Ambrosine (02.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Պարզ չէր մինչև մայիսի 31 -ը հետոն? Այո հիմա կոնկրետացման խնդիր կա իհարկե որը կլսենք հունիսի 12 -ին...Սա կարճաժամկետ, իսկ երկրաժամկետ առումով ՀԱԿ-ի ստրետագիան պարզ է`օգտագործել պայքարի բոլոր օրինկակն միջոցները...


Հետո-ի միտքը նա էր որ հաղթանակ տարվի ընտրություններում: Բայց ռեալ նայելով պարզից էլ պարզ էր որ լոմի դեմ առանձնապես հնարքներ չկան: Մեզ մոտ օրինական  կլասիկ մեոդներով իշխանափոխությունը դեռ ֆանտազիայի բնագավառիցա ու դեռ շատ երկար կմնա տենց:

----------


## ministr

Միակ պայքարի ձևը որ տեսնում եմ, դա այն է, որ ապահովել իշխանությունների անհանգիստ կյանքը:
Կրնկակոխ հետապնդել բոլոր քայլերում: Սխալները գամել պատին` առաջարկելով այլընտրանքային լուծում: Կարճ ասած դառնալ կառավարության վերահսկիչ մարմին, որը ստվերի նման հետևում է կառավարությանը:

----------


## Kuk

Արդեն գրելս էլ չի գալիս էս թեմայում, բայց չգրել էլ չի լինի: Բայց եթե պետք լինի շատ կարճ ներկայացնել էս ընտրությունների դեմքը, պետք ա ասել՝ ոչ ավել ոչ պակաս՝ «առանձնակի դաժանությամբ բռնաբարված ընտրություններ»:

----------


## Kuk

> Միակ պայքարի ձևը որ տեսնում եմ, դա այն է, որ ապահովել իշխանությունների անհանգիստ կյանքը:
> Կրնկակոխ հետապնդել բոլոր քայլերում: Սխալները գամել պատին` առաջարկելով այլընտրանքային լուծում: Կարճ ասած դառնալ կառավարության վերահսկիչ մարմին, որը ստվերի նման հետևում է կառավարությանը:


Էս տարիուկես ա էդ արվում ա, ապօրինի ծառահատութմներից սկսած, հարկային ու տնտեսական տեռորով մինչև պետական մակարդակով կազմակերպված ծանր հանցագործությունների հրապարակում հնարավոր բոլոր միջոցներով՝ տպագիր մամուլ, ինտորնետ, դիսկերի բաժանում: Ավելի արդյունավետ տարբերակ առաջարկի, խոստանում եմ փոխանցել ՀԱԿ-ին:

----------


## Rammer

> Ես ել եմ լիովին համամիտ, որ մարդ ծեծել գնդակահարելով հեղաշրջում անելը հետին միտքա: 
> Այ որ ասում ես քանդվումա, ինչնա քանդվում? Կամ ինչնա քանդվել? Էն որ ԲՀԿ ու ՀՀԿ իրար միս էին ուտում դա միտինգների հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: Ընտրություններից հետո էդ ամեն ինչը վերանումա ու էլի անցնում են մեր արյունը քամելուն:


Որպեսզի հերթով չթվարկեմ թե այս երկու տարում ինչեր են եղել ասեմ արդյունքը` կա քաղաքացիական գիտակցությամբ զանգված, ովքեր այսօր փաստացի պետականության կրողներն են և իշխանությնները իրենց գործողություններում հաշվի են նստում այդ ուժի հետ`տարբեր ճանապարհներով....
Իսկ հետո հարցին առավելագույնս լավ ինքդ ես պատասխանել... :Smile:

----------

Mephistopheles (02.06.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

*Մոդերատորական: Kuk և Rumstein մասնակիցների փոխադարձ «հաճոյախոսություններ» պարունակող գրառումները ջնջվել են: Տուգանային միավորներ ստացել է նա, ում նյարդերը առաջինն են տեղի տվել՝ Կուկը*

----------

Elmo (02.06.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

> ինչ մնումա պառլամենտարիզմի մշակույթին, այն միանգամի չի կարա ծնվի, հետզհետե պայքարի միջոցով պետքա դրան հասնել ու ետ պայքարի ամենաարդյունավետ միջոցներից հենց ներսից պայքարնա` պատգամավորների լայն իրավասությունը օգտագործելով,  հակակշիռների առկայությունը անհրաժեշտ նախապայամնա պառլամենտարիզմի մշակույթի ստեղծման համար
> հակակշիռների մեխանիզմը համարյա ամեն տեղ էլ գործումա, նույնիսկ այսօր ՀԱԿ-ի գոյությունը հսկայական դերա ունի իշխանությունների կողմից նկատվող բարեփոխումների փորձերի համար, ուզած չուզած պետքա մի բան անեն, որ պլինդուզին հավասարված ռեյտինգը գոնե միքիչ բարձրանա


REAL_ist, եթե նույնիսկ պատգամավորական մանդատը որոշ իրավասություններ է տալիս, ավագանու դեպքում նման բան չկա ու ավագանու մեջ 10 հոգանոց ՀԱԿ–ը որևէ դերակատարարում չէր կարող ունենալ։ «Ներսից պայքարել» տարբերակը չկա ուղղակի։
Նման կազմով ավագանու մեջ մնալու որևէ հիմնավորված պատճառ չեմ տեսնում։

----------

Տրիբուն (02.06.2009)

----------


## Kuk



----------


## ministr

> Էս տարիուկես ա էդ արվում ա, ապօրինի ծառահատութմներից սկսած, հարկային ու տնտեսական տեռորով մինչև պետական մակարդակով կազմակերպված ծանր հանցագործությունների հրապարակում հնարավոր բոլոր միջոցներով՝ տպագիր մամուլ, ինտորնետ, դիսկերի բաժանում: Ավելի արդյունավետ տարբերակ առաջարկի, խոստանում եմ փոխանցել ՀԱԿ-ին:



Ավելի արդյունավետ տարբերակ որ տեսնեի կառաջարկեի:
Դա միակ ուղինա որ տեսնում եմ, կարելի ա էլ ավելի ուժեղացնել ճնշումը: Օրինակ կոնկրետ վերահսկել, թե էն ստացված միլիոնները ոնց են ծախսվելու ու ոնց են ծախսվում: Եթե պետք ա ինչ որ բան պաշտոնական ձևով հարցում անել, ապա կարծում եմ Ժառանգության պատգամավորները ուրախությամբ կօգնեն: Եվ այդպես շարունակ:

----------


## ministr

Ընտրական գործընթացին ծանոթ ժողովուրդ ջան, ես էդ լցոնումների իմաստը լուրջ չեմ հասկանում, եթե կարող եք բացատրեք:
Լավ ասենք թե մի հատ քարե դարից մեր օրերը հասած բայց դեռ չհասունացած էմբրիոն եկավ ու մի 500 հատ քվեաթերթիկ լցրեց զամբյուղը: Բայց հետո էլ հո չի  նստում ու գրանցամատյանում հատիկ հատիկ 500 հոգու անուն լրացնում? Քվեարկությունը ավարտվելուց հետո, կարճ կոնկրետ հաշվվումա քվեաթերթիկների ու ստորագրած մարդկանց քանակը: Եթե չբռնեց ուրեմն առաջ Հայաստան: 
Այսինքն ստացվումա որ էդ լցոնելը անիմաստ գործա:

----------


## Kuk

> Ընտրական գործընթացին ծանոթ ժողովուրդ ջան, ես էդ լցոնումների իմաստը լուրջ չեմ հասկանում, եթե կարող եք բացատրեք:
> Լավ ասենք թե մի հատ քարե դարից մեր օրերը հասած բայց դեռ չհասունացած էմբրիոն եկավ ու մի 500 հատ քվեաթերթիկ լցրեց զամբյուղը: Բայց հետո էլ հո չի  նստում ու գրանցամատյանում հատիկ հատիկ 500 հոգու անուն լրացնում? Քվեարկությունը ավարտվելուց հետո, կարճ կոնկրետ հաշվվումա քվեաթերթիկների ու ստորագրած մարդկանց քանակը: Եթե չբռնեց ուրեմն առաջ Հայաստան: 
> Այսինքն ստացվումա որ էդ լցոնելը անիմաստ գործա:


Քանի որ չեմ լցոնել, չգիտեմ, միայն կարող եմ ենթադրել. էդ հինգ հարյուր ստորագրություն դնելու եղածն ի՞նչ ա nր, բա վիզ են դնում մարդիկ, բա էն ջահել աղջիկ լրագրողներին ծեծողներն ի՞նչ ասեն, անմեղ աղջիկ երեխա ծեծելն ավելի հեշտ ա, քան 500 ստորագրություն դնելը՞:

----------

Արշակ (02.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

Ու երբ պտի դա անեն? Ջահել աղջկան վախացնելը միանշանակ ավելի հեշտա:

----------


## Mephistopheles

Ես մի բան հասկացա… մեր պրոբլեմը ոչ Սերժն է, ոչ իշխանությունները, ոչ կրիմինալը և ոչ էլ օլիգարխները… մեր պրոբլեմը դա այն ժողովուրդն է որը կաշառվում է էն էլ էժան, որը ոչխարի պես ինքնակամ լցվում է ավտոբուսները առանց հարց տալու թե էս ուր ենք գնում…  դա էն միամիտ եթիմ մասսան է որ գալիս լրագրողի հարցին թե ուր եք եկել պատասխանում են Գյումրիից եկել ենք ընտրություններին մասնակսցենք… դա էն մասսան է որին կարող ես 10 դոլարով առնես տանես տունդ կռոլիկի պես պահես… ով էլ գա իշխանության, սրանց "սերվիսներից" միշտ էլ օգտվող լինելու է

----------

Ambrosine (02.06.2009), Kuk (02.06.2009), ministr (02.06.2009), murmushka (02.06.2009), REAL_ist (02.06.2009), Տրիբուն (02.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

Մեֆ ջան բա ինչի են ասում ցանկացած ժողովուրդ արժանի է իր կառավարությանը  :Smile:  Եթե էս չարչիները չլինեին պատկերացնում ես առաջին տեղով գնացողի ձայները ինչքան կպակասեին? Ու գիտես մեր վաղվա օրվա թշնամին ոչ Սերժնա, ոչ Բեգլարյանը... այ մեր դրկից հարևաննա, մեր թաղի բիձենա...
Կռիվ տալը սրանցիցա պետք սկսել:

----------


## Rammer

> Եթե չբռնեց ուրեմն առաջ Հայաստան:


Ինչ լավատես ես  :Smile:  Ապեր եթե չբռնեց ու հանկարծ մեկը ընդվզեց դրա դեմ տեղում հարցերը լուծում են տարբեր ճանապարնհներով`կաշառք, տեռոր, ծեծ և այլն...

----------


## ministr

> Ինչ լավատես ես  Ապեր եթե չբռնեց ու հանկարծ մեկը ընդվզեց դրա դեմ տեղում հարցերը լուծում են տարբեր ճանապարնհներով`կաշառք, տեռոր, ծեծ և այլն...


Էդ հարցն էլ կարծում եմ առանձին կարելի ա լուծել: Նույն ձևի կաշառք տեռոր ծեծ արդեն կա:
Ուղղակի տարօրինակա թե էս պարզ բանը ինչի ոչ մի տեղ չի ստուգվում? Կամ եթե ստուգվումա ինչի գոնե մեկ հիշատակում չկա:

----------


## Kuk

> Ու երբ պտի դա անեն? Ջահել աղջկան վախացնելը միանշանակ ավելի հեշտա:


Բարոյականություն կոչված թիթիզության վրա թքած ունեցողների համար ավելի հեշտ կլինի, բայց ես ինձ թույլ չեմ տա հարցին էդ տեսանկյունից նայել, դա ինձ վայել չի: 

Իսկ թե երբ դա պիտի անեն, դա պիտի անեն լցոնելը սկսելուց մի երկու րոպե առաջ, նրան սպառնալ, ահաբեկել, խոշտանգել, ծեծել, ինչի ընթացքում լցոնումը կկատարվի: Այնուհետև ոմն անողնաշար կլծվի ստորագրություններ դնելու, քո կարծիքով՝ ծանր աշխատանքին:

----------


## ministr

Բայց էդ ամեն տեղ չի աշխատի: Մեկ կամ երկու տեղ են վստահված անձից կարողացել ազատվել չէ?

----------


## Rammer

> Էդ հարցն էլ կարծում եմ առանձին կարելի ա լուծել: Նույն ձևի կաշառք տեռոր ծեծ արդեն կա:
> Ուղղակի տարօրինակա թե էս պարզ բանը ինչի ոչ մի տեղ չի ստուգվում? Կամ եթե ստուգվումա ինչի գոնե մեկ հիշատակում չկա:


Հավատ ինձ Կոնգերսին հաջողվել է որոշ տեղամասերում այդ հարցը լուծել ու փաստացի տեղի հեղինակությանների ռեսուրսներս այլևս չբավարարեցին հակազդելու...Դրա մասին էի ասում, տեսնում ես քար առ քար: Դու պատրեկացրու որ իշխանությունները էլ ռեսուրս չունեն ու Սաշիկը անձամբ է գնում լցոնւոմ կատարելու...Չեմ տա այլ մաշտաբային հանցավոր հեղինակությունների անուններ ովքեր նախագահականի ժամանակ միայն հրահանգներ էին տալիս բայց անձամբ չեին մասնցում...Հիմա իրենք էին եկել...Այսինքն ճաքերը կան ու որոշակի ռեսուրսի վրա էլ հույս չեն դնում...

----------


## Rammer

> Բայց էդ ամեն տեղ չի աշխատի: Մեկ կամ երկու տեղ են վստահված անձից կարողացել ազատվել չէ?


Իրենք օգտագործել են բոլոր տարբերակններ նայած թե որը որ տեղ է աշխատել...

----------


## Kuk

> Բայց էդ ամեն տեղ չի աշխատի: Մեկ կամ երկու տեղ են վստահված անձից կարողացել ազատվել չէ?


Չէ, իրանք չեն ազատվել, վստահված անձն ա իրենցից ազատվել, ու ոչ թե մեկ երկու տեղ, այլ շատ տեղեր: Խոսքս միայն վստահված անձանց չի վերաբերում: Կան դեպքեր, երբ լրագրողն ավելի վտանգավոր է իրենց համար, քան վստահված անձը: Վստահված անձը շատ-շատ արձանագրություն կազմի, որի տակ չեն ստորագրի օեկադաշնակները, դրան հավանաբար կհետևի ցուցմունք գրելը, որն անուշադրության կմատնվի հայրենի մենթերի ու ծախու դատախազության կողմից: Իսկ լրագրողն այդ ամենը կարող է ֆիքսել լուսանկարելու միջոցով, որն ավելի արդյունավետ է, քան արձանագրությունն ու ցուցմունքն իրար հետ: Այդ իսկ պատճառով, շատ դեպքերում վստահված անձանց վրա նույնիսկ ուշադրությւոն էլ չեն դարձրել, աշխատել են լրագրողների դեմ և ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, վստահված անձը հենց մի բան կասի, հանձնաժողովի նախագահը կարձանագրի, որ խոչընդոտում ա հանձնաժողովի աշխատանքներին, օեկադաշնակները կրկին կստորագրեն, ու վստահված անձը հեռացված է, նա չունի ֆիքսած կադրեր, ի տարբերություն լրագրողի, որը կարող է և ունենալ: Սա իմ կարծիքն էր, ընդամենը:

----------

murmushka (02.06.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հավատ ինձ Կոնգերսին հաջողվել է որոշ տեղամասերում այդ հարցը լուծել ու փաստացի տեղի հեղինակությանների ռեսուրսներս այլևս չբավարարեցին հակազդելու...Դրա մասին էի ասում, տեսնում ես քար առ քար: Դու պատրեկացրու որ իշխանությունները էլ ռեսուրս չունեն ու Սաշիկը անձամբ է գնում լցոնւոմ կատարելու...Չեմ տա այլ մաշտաբային հանցավոր հեղինակությունների անուններ ովքեր նախագահականի ժամանակ միայն հրահանգներ էին տալիս բայց անձամբ չեին մասնցում...Հիմա իրենք էին եկել...*Այսինքն ճաքերը կան ու որոշակի ռեսուրսի վրա էլ հույս չեն դնում*...


այո կա, որոշ ժամանակ հետո դրանք ավելի ցայտուն են դառնալու… ես կարծում եմ որ Բարգավաճին փչացրին, իսկ դաշնակներին թողին բոռտին (փշալարերից կախված)

----------


## Rammer

> այո կա, որոշ ժամանակ հետո դրանք ավելի ցայտուն են դառնալու… ես կարծում եմ որ Բարգավաճին փչացրին, իսկ դաշնակներին թողին բոռտին (փշալարերից կախված)


Ընտրությունից ընտրություն ավելի մեծանալու են, իշխանության սխալները շատանալու են ու մի օր դխկ....ՕԵԿ-ին մոռացար...Չնայած դրանց շուտ էին անաբարոյականիֆիկացրել

----------


## Kuk

Հլը նայեք, բոմբ ա :LOL:  Էն ընթացքում, երբ հանձնաժողովի նախագահն *արդար բաներ* ա անում, էն հետևում երկու հոգի քվեախցիկի մոտ ասում-խոսում-քվեարկում են :Jpit: 

1:45-րդ վայրկյանից սկսում ա նկարագրածս կայֆերը:

----------


## ministr

> Չէ, իրանք չեն ազատվել, վստահված անձն ա իրենցից ազատվել, ու ոչ թե մեկ երկու տեղ, այլ շատ տեղեր: Խոսքս միայն վստահված անձանց չի վերաբերում: Կան դեպքեր, երբ լրագրողն ավելի վտանգավոր է իրենց համար, քան վստահված անձը: Վստահված անձը շատ-շատ արձանագրություն կազմի, որի տակ չեն ստորագրի օեկադաշնակները, դրան հավանաբար կհետևի ցուցմունք գրելը, որն անուշադրության կմատնվի հայրենի մենթերի ու ծախու դատախազության կողմից: Իսկ լրագրողն այդ ամենը կարող է ֆիքսել լուսանկարելու միջոցով, որն ավելի արդյունավետ է, քան արձանագրությունն ու ցուցմունքն իրար հետ: Այդ իսկ պատճառով, շատ դեպքերում վստահված անձանց վրա նույնիսկ ուշադրությւոն էլ չեն դարձրել, աշխատել են լրագրողների դեմ և ամեն ինչ նորմալ է, վստահված անձը հենց մի բան կասի, հանձնաժողովի նախագահը կարձանագրի, որ խոչընդոտում ա հանձնաժողովի աշխատանքներին, օեկադաշնակները կրկին կստորագրեն, ու վստահված անձը հեռացված է, նա չունի ֆիքսած կադրեր, ի տարբերություն լրագրողի, որը կարող է և ունենալ: Սա իմ կարծիքն էր, ընդամենը:


Մեծ հաշվով էդ բոլոր գրանցված խախտումները գնում են կամ ԿԸՀ կամ դատարան: Երկուսն էլ երգում են նույն երգը, որ կամ տենց բան չկա, կամ դա չի ազդում արդյունքները վրա: Գալիս ենք նույն կետին.

----------


## Kuk

> Մեծ հաշվով էդ բոլոր գրանցված խախտումները գնում են կամ ԿԸՀ կամ դատարան: Երկուսն էլ երգում են նույն երգը, որ կամ տենց բան չկա, կամ դա չի ազդում արդյունքները վրա: Գալիս ենք նույն կետին.


Ստեղ հասարակությանն ի ցույց դնելու խնդիր ա, էն հինգ հազարով ծախվածների, էն որ հինգ կիլո բոված սեմչկի գնով իրանց ծախել են, այ դրանց աչքը մտցնելու խնդիր կա, իրանց հենց սեփական անձի առաջ ստորացնելու, նվաստացնելու խնդիր կա, պետքա արվի, պետքա իրա ծախված նկարը իրա աչքը մտցվի, որ ինքն իրեն կողքից տեսնի մարմնավաճառի կարգավիճակում:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ընտրությունից ընտրություն ավելի մեծանալու են, իշխանության սխալները շատանալու են ու մի օր դխկ....*ՕԵԿ-ին մոռացար*...Չնայած դրանց շուտ էին անաբարոյականիֆիկացրել


ընտրությունից ընտրություն չէ, ընգեր մինչև մյուս ընտրությունները… ես չեմ կարծում սրանք ձգեն, եթե իհարկե հրաժարականի պահանջը լուրջ է

…ՕԵԿ կուսակցություն գոյություն չունի, բռատ…

----------


## murmushka

լավ, ես որոշել էի այլևս չգրել այդ օրվա դեպքերի մասին, բայց կարծում եմ արժի մի անգամ էլ հիշել
նախ մեր Մինիստրին ուզում եմ տեղյակ պահել, որ սահամադրական փոփոխություններից հետո կետ ավելացրեցին, որով ընտրամատյանները ընտրության ավարտից հետո ենթական չեն հրապարակման
այսինքն ոչ մեկ իրավուն ք չունի վերցնել և նայել ընդհանուր ընտրողների քանակը ըստ մատյանի և ըստ քվեաթերթիկների

----------


## Rammer

> Հլը նայեք, բոմբ ա Էն ընթացքում, երբ հանձնաժողովի նախագահն *արդար բաներ* ա անում, էն հետևում երկու հոգի քվեախցիկի մոտ ասում-խոսում-քվեարկում են
> 
> 1:45-րդ վայրկյանից սկսում ա նկարագրածս կայֆերը:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-pVyjfJnx78


Kuk սրանք գիտես ովքեր են, որ Turojan-ը գրել էր, *արդար* պայքարում են, բայց իրենց տեղը ոչ մեկ չգիտի ու հենց նոր իմացավ :LOL:

----------

Kuk (02.06.2009)

----------


## Chuk

Նախարար ախպեր, ներող ըլլաս, դու ու՞մ ես ընտրել: Էնպես ես խոսում, կարծես Սևաթույր Գագոյին ընտրած մարդ մը ըլլաս: Հարցս լուրջ ա: Լուրջ հետաքրքրում ա, թե ում ես ընտրել:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Դա միակ ուղինա որ տեսնում եմ, կարելի ա էլ ավելի ուժեղացնել ճնշումը: Օրինակ կոնկրետ վերահսկել, թե էն ստացված միլիոնները ոնց են ծախսվելու ու ոնց են ծախսվում: Եթե պետք ա ինչ որ բան պաշտոնական ձևով հարցում անել, ապա կարծում եմ Ժառանգության պատգամավորները ուրախությամբ կօգնեն: Եվ այդպես շարունակ:


Նախարար ջան, մեկ մեկ մոտս էն տպավորությունն ա որ լուսնից ես հենց նոր Հայաստան իջել: Ուրեմն մենք մի հատ Վերահսկիչ Պալատ կոչված հերթական ֆուֆլո ինստիտուտն ունենք: Ամեն տարի մի հատ հաշվետվություն ա ներկայացնում գռփած միլիարդների մասին: ԹՎ-ով էլ ցուցյ են տալիս, յանիմ տեսեք ինչ լավ ա աշխատում մեր ԱԺ-ն, քանի միլիարդի չարաշահում են գտել: Ու պռծ ընգեր: Քանի հատ դատված լուրջ պաշտոնյա ես տեսել մինչև հիմա ?? Քո կարծիքիով Ժառանգությունը չգիտի հա, որ կարելի ա բարձրացնել լափած միլիոնների հարցը ու չի բարձրացնում: Սաղ օրը զատո էտ գործին ա: Ում տանձին ա, ընգեր ?? Նախարար ջան, Երևանի մեջտեղը դիպուկահարով մարդ են սպանում, հետո էլ նրանց ովքեր պիտի տուժող լինեին դրած դատում են, ու նստացնում են, դու ասում ես եկեք պաշտոնապես հարցում անենք, ուր են միլիիոնները: Մարդիկ ափաշքյարա կթում են երգիրը, պարտադիր պետք ա պաշտոնական հարցում անել, որ հասկանանք որ կթում են ??

----------

Kuk (02.06.2009), Արշակ (02.06.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ուղղակի տարօրինակա թե էս պարզ բանը ինչի ոչ մի տեղ չի ստուգվում? Կամ եթե ստուգվումա ինչի գոնե մեկ հիշատակում չկա:


Ու էսքան այլանդակության մեջ ամենադժվարը մի քանի հարյուր ստորագրություն դնել էր, քո կարծիքով: Ապեր, էնքաաաաաաան ժամանակ ունեն, որ ցուցակները համապատասխանեցնեն արդյունքների հետ: Ինչքան ուզում ես: Այ հենց հիմա էլ, նկարիչները նստած թվերը բռնացնում են, որ մինչև վերջանական արդյունքները հայտարարելուց հետո սաղ իրար հետ բռնի: Դրա եղածն ինչ ա ? Հո միջուկային ֆիզիկա չի ?

----------

Արշակ (02.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ապեր, 11 ավագանու մանդատով ինչ պիտի անեին, որ ինչ-որ բան կարողանային ապացուցել կամ չապացուցել: Հիմա Ժառանգությունը ԱԺ-ում ինչ ա կարում անի ? 11մանդատավոր պիտի ավագանու նիստերին գնար, եթե դրանք երբևէ գումարվեն նորմալ, ու դեմ քվերակեր ամեն ինչին, ու պռծ: Նայի ԱԺ-ին, ոչ մի նորմալ նիստ չի լինում, բոլոր հարցերը գրեթե միաձայն անցնում են: Էտ ԱԺ-ն, բա Երևանի ավագանին ինչ ա լինելու: ՀՀԿ ու ԲՀԿ խուլիգանները պիտի քաղաքապետարանի բուֆետում կայֆավատ լինեն, քվերակությունից քվեարկություն մեկին ուղարկեն սաղի տեղը կոճակ սեղմելու, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ պիտի էշ-էշ ողջ աբսուրդի մասնակիցը դառանար: Իակ քաղաքապետը իրա գործադիր լիազորություններով (վարչություններ, բաժիններ, դես-դեն) իրա հավեսին ինչ ուզենա անի: 
> 
> Այնպես որ, մանդատներից հրաժարվելը միակ ճիշտ որոշումն էր: ՀԱԿ իրավունք չունի ասոցացվել գործող կրիմինալ համակարգի հետ, ոչ մի պարագայում:


Կապ չունի՝ քանի հոգով են ներսում, կարևորը որ ամեն պահի կարող էին թեկուզ ծաղրել ընդունված օրինագծերը: Ինչով ենք վատ  իշխանական քարոզչամեքենայից? Տառերը չգիտենք? թե մի երկու դոկտրին չգիտենք? Ժառանգությունը ամեն անգամ էլ թեկուզ վերջնահաշվարկում պարտվում է ԱԺ-ում, բայց հետն էլ աղմուկ է բարձրացնում: Կարճ ասած՝ պետք չէր հապճեպ որոշում կայացնել...




> Վերջից սկսենք Մադրիդ ախպեր: Որևէ համայնք ՀԱԿ-ին տալը բացառում եմ: ՀՀԿ համար բացարձակ հաղթանակ ապահովելը հենց նշանակում էր, որ ՀՀԿ-ն չի պատրսատվում որևէ բան որևէ մեկի հեըտ կիսել: Լավագույն դեպքում մի համայնք կտան ԲՀԿ-ին: Ընտրություններով ՀՀԿ-ն լուծում է մեկ խդնիր - տոտալ վերահսկողություն ամեն ինչի վրա: 
> 
> Հակակշիռների մեխանիզմը գործում է միայն այն դեպքում երբ կա պառլամենտարզիմի մշակույթ: Այդ դեպքում լիովին համաձայն եմ, որ ձայներ ստացած ցանկացած քաղաքական ուժ պիտի ներկայացվի խորհրդարանում: Իսկ եթե պառլամենտարիզմն իսպառ բացակայում է, որ խորհրդարանն ունի անգլիական թագուհու կարգավիճակ, որտեղ հիմա նույնիսկ լրագրողների մուտքն են սկսել սահմանափակել, ապա ոչ մի իմաստ չեմ տեսնում այդպիսի խորհրդարանում մանդատ ունենալ: Խնդիրը համակարգային է - եթե ունենայինք պառլամենտ, ապա դու լրիվ ճիշտ ես, բայց մենք ունենք ընդամենը նոմինալ ներկայացուցչական մարմին, որն այսօր որևէ ֆունկցիա չի իրականացնում: Վերջին դեպքերը քեզ օրինակ - դաշնակցությունը դուրս է գալիս կոալիցիայից, ու բոլորը հանգիստ են, պաժալիստա: Յանիմ բան էլ չի եղել: Ու իրոք, ոչ մի բան էլ չի եղել, ինչ ա եղել որ: Մեր ներկա կառավարման համակարգով, կուսակցության կոալիցիայից դուրս գալը ձեռի հետ երևույթ է, գործընթացների ընդհանուր տրամաբանության վրա ոչ մի ազդեցություն չունեցող:


բայց դու ոնց ես պատկերացնում, որ խորհրդարանը միանգամից բարեփոխվի? բա եթե միանգամիցի հնարավորություն կա, հենա միանգամից վերցնենք ադմինիստրատիվ շենքերը, սկսենք միանգամից բարեփոխելը :Wink:  Լևոնը ինքն է ասում, որ երկարաժամկետը ճիշտ է, քանի որ ընթանում է առանց լուրջ ցնցումների և այլն և այլն: Ուրեմն խորհրդարանի ներսում էլ պիտի համառ ու երկարատև աշխատանք տարվի




> REAL_ist, եթե նույնիսկ պատգամավորական մանդատը որոշ իրավասություններ է տալիս, ավագանու դեպքում նման բան չկա ու ավագանու մեջ 10 հոգանոց ՀԱԿ–ը որևէ դերակատարարում չէր կարող ունենալ։ «Ներսից պայքարել» տարբերակը չկա ուղղակի։
> Նման կազմով ավագանու մեջ մնալու որևէ հիմնավորված պատճառ չեմ տեսնում։


մի քիչ խորը նայեք էլի գործընթացներին... էս ընտրություններից հետո ավելի շատ հիասթափվողներ կան: Բոլորը չէ, որ հասկանում են սահմանադրական ճանապարհի ու մնացածի իմաստը: Մարդիկ փոփոխություն են ակնկալում, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի հայտնվելը ավագանու կազմում էլի փոփոխություն կլիներ...

----------


## Elmo

*Astgh* ջան ոչ մի գերբնական բան տեղի չի ունեցել: Կրկնվում եմ, բայց վերջ. էլ ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու, մինչև հաջորդ նախագահական: Լճացումը սկսված է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Կարճ ասած՝ պետք չէր հապճեպ որոշում կայացնել...


Աստղո ջան, չեմ ուզում երկար վիճել, բայց մի բան հաստատ կասեմ: Հեչ հապճեպ չի, ու շատ տեղին որոշում ա: Վերջին հաշվով պայքարի հիմքում դրված են սկզբունքներ, որոնց դավաճանել չի կարելի, ինչ որ ներսից օրինագիծ ծաղրելու համար:

----------

Kuk (02.06.2009), Rammer (02.06.2009), Արշակ (02.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *Astgh* ջան ոչ մի գերբնական բան տեղի չի ունեցել: Կրկնվում եմ, բայց վերջ. էլ ոչ մի բան չի փոխվելու, մինչև հաջորդ նախագահական: Լճացումը սկսված է:


ամենադժվարը ժողովրդի մեջ վճռականության վերականգնումն ու պահպանումն ա...
տեսնենք՝ ինչ մոդել է մշակել Լևոնը

----------

$Baron$ (02.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղո ջան, չեմ ուզում երկար վիճել, բայց մի բան հաստատ կասեմ: Հեչ հապճեպ չի, ու շատ տեղին որոշում ա: Վերջին հաշվով պայքարի հիմքում դրված են սկզբունքներ, որոնց դավաճանել չի կարելի, ինչ որ ներսից օրինագիծ ծաղրելու համար:


Տրիբուն, ես էլ կարծում եմ, որ դրանով կլեգիտիմացվեին այս չընտրությունները, բայց ախր հնարավոր չի այս պայմաններում առաջին համարով գնալ... պիտի կամաց-կամաց հասնես առաջինին

ես էլ երկար չեմ վիճում, հունիսի 12-ին հույս ունեմ ստանալ պատասխաններ իմ շատ հարցերին

----------

$Baron$ (02.06.2009)

----------


## Արշակ

> Կապ չունի՝ քանի հոգով են ներսում, կարևորը որ ամեն պահի կարող էին թեկուզ ծաղրել ընդունված օրինագծերը: Ինչով ենք վատ  իշխանական քարոզչամեքենայից? Տառերը չգիտենք? թե մի երկու դոկտրին չգիտենք? Ժառանգությունը ամեն անգամ էլ թեկուզ վերջնահաշվարկում պարտվում է ԱԺ-ում, բայց հետն էլ աղմուկ է բարձրացնում: Կարճ ասած՝ պետք չէր հապճեպ որոշում կայացնել...


Astgh, եթե ազգային ժողովի քննարկումները հեռուստատեսությամբ, ռադիոով ցույց են տալիս, որոշ չափով լուսաբանվում են լրատվամիջոցների կողմից ու դու կողքից լսում տեղեկացվում ես, ապա էս դեպքում դա էլ չկա։ Իմաստը ո՞րն է սեղանի շուրջ անկապ ձեռ առնելու, հետո էլ ասեն ժողովուրդ, էսօր, տղերքը կարգին ձեռ են առել։ :LOL:  Անիմաստ մեյմունություն ա, որի դեպքում օրինակ ես չէի հարգի ՀԱԿ–ին։




> մի քիչ խորը նայեք էլի գործընթացներին... էս ընտրություններից հետո ավելի շատ հիասթափվողներ կան: Բոլորը չէ, որ հասկանում են սահմանադրական ճանապարհի ու մնացածի իմաստը: Մարդիկ փոփոխություն են ակնկալում, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ի հայտնվելը ավագանու կազմում էլի փոփոխություն կլիներ...


Աստղ ջան, լավ ա չես առաջարկում հանուն փոփոխության ասենք մի կես տարով էլ իշխանամետ ուժ դառնալ։ Կտրուկ փոփոխություն կլինի, սուր զգացողություններ բան…
 Որ 10 հոգով մտնեին ավագանի, էդ հիասթափվողը ուրախացած ծափ էր տալու՞։

----------


## Երվանդ

ՀԱԿ-ի որոշումը համարում եմ ճիշտ, մեր 17 տոկոսը ոչ մի բան չէր փոխելու՝ ու ոչ էլ ինչ որ ձևով կազդեր ընդունվելիք որոշումների վրա, իսկ այ խայտառակ ընտրությունների լեգիտիմության շղարշ հաստատ կստեղծեր: Մենք փաստերով ասում ենք որ խայտառակ ընտրություններ են տեղի ունեցել, ու գնում նստում ենք մեր թեկնածուներով քաղաքապետարանում, դրանով կնմանվեինք ՀՅԴ-ին առնվազն: Եթե տարբերությունը լիներ ասենք 60:40-ի դիմաց, մի գուցե ճիշտ լիներ, կարելի էր արդարացնել չհրաժարվելը, ներսից ինչ որ բան փոխելու պատրվակով, բայց կրկնում եմ 17 տոկոսով ոչ մի ռեալ որոշման վրա չենք ազդելու, ընդհամենը կստեղծեինք լեգիտիմ ընտրությունների շղարշ:

----------

murmushka (02.06.2009), Արշակ (02.06.2009)

----------


## Rammer

> Տրիբուն, ես էլ կարծում եմ, որ դրանով կլեգիտիմացվեին այս չընտրությունները, բայց ախր հնարավոր չի այս պայմաններում առաջին համարով գնալ... պիտի կամաց-կամաց հասնես առաջինին
> 
> ես էլ երկար չեմ վիճում, հունիսի 12-ին հույս ունեմ ստանալ պատասխաններ իմ շատ հարցերին


Աստղ ջան հասկանում եմ քեզ, բայց դու ուզում ես որ մենք այդ մի քանի տեղերի համար դառնաինք հանցակից այս ընտրակեղծիքների...Այս դեպքում ուղակի մեզ կծաղրեին այլ ոչ թե մենք ու ոչ միայն Ս.Ս.-ն...Հիշի սենց պահեր էլի են եղել, բայց  հուսահատությունից հետո էլի մեծ ոգևորություն է եկել: Վստահ եմ որ մայիսի 29-ի հանրահավաքը վերջինը չի լիենլու իր տեսակի մեջ...

----------


## Ambrosine

մենակ էդ լեգիտիմացնելու առումով եք ասում, ժողովուրդ :Sad: 
ու ինչի պիտի ավագանու ժողովները դռնփակ լինեին? կարող ա չհրապարակվեին? ՀԱԿ-ն էլ կասեր՝ բա ես սա էի առաջարկել, մերժեցին: Պլյուս՝ վերահսկողություն կլիներ ֆինանսների վրա: Դեմ դուրս կգային հարկերի բարձրացմանը, դրամի փոխարժեքի <<հայկական>> տատանումներին... ժողովուրդը կտեսներ, որ միակ ուժը, որ ինչ-որ ծրագրեր ունի, մտահոգված է, ՀԱԿ-ն է: Գոնե էլ չէինք լսի՝ քոռ Լևոնը էն ժամանակ ինչ ա արել, որ հիմա ինչ անի.. բլաաաա: Ու մի դրական կողմ էլ՝ նոր երիտասարդ գործիչներ ի հայտ կգային:

էս քաղաքականություն ա, պիտի ոչ թե բարոյականությամբ առաջնորդվես, այլ...
հունիսի 12-ից հետո կխոսենք

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան հասկանում եմ քեզ, բայց դու ուզում ես որ մենք այդ մի քանի տեղերի համար դառնաինք հանցակից այս ընտրակեղծիքների...Այս դեպքում ուղակի մեզ կծաղրեին այլ ոչ թե մենք ու ոչ միայն Ս.Ս.-ն...Հիշի սենց պահեր էլի են եղել, բայց  հուսահատությունից հետո էլի մեծ ոգևորություն է եկել: Վստահ եմ որ մայիսի 29-ի հանրահավաքը վերջինը չի լիենլու իր տեսակի մեջ...


ես էլ չեմ կասկածում Լևոնի հնարավորությունների վրա, բայց իմ մոտ հարցեր են ծագել, որոնց պատասխանը դեռ պիտի ստանամ

մայիսի 29-ի հանրահավաքը չնչին է թվալու մեր հետագա հանրահավաքների համեմատ :Wink:

----------


## Երվանդ

> մենակ էդ լեգիտիմացնելու առումով եք ասում, ժողովուրդ
> ու ինչի պիտի ավագանու ժողովները դռնփակ լինեին? կարող ա չհրապարակվեին? *ՀԱԿ-ն էլ կասեր՝ բա ես սա էի առաջարկել, մերժեցին: Պլյուս՝ վերահսկողություն կլիներ ֆինանսների վրա*: Դեմ դուրս կգային հարկերի բարձրացմանը, դրամի փոխարժեքի <<հայկական>> տատանումներին... ժողովուրդը կտեսներ, որ միակ ուժը, որ ինչ-որ ծրագրեր ունի, մտահոգված է, ՀԱԿ-ն է: Գոնե էլ չէինք լսի՝ քոռ Լևոնը էն ժամանակ ինչ ա արել, որ հիմա ինչ անի.. բլաաաա: Ու մի դրական կողմ էլ՝ նոր երիտասարդ գործիչներ ի հայտ կգային:


Աստղ մեր նպատակը էս չէ, էս ընդամենը նպատակներից մի քանիսն ա, իսկ հիմնական նպատակը ավազակապետության վերացումն ա, ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից ընտրությունների արդյունքների փաստացի ընդունումը(երթ չհրաժարվեին էտ էր դուրս գալիս), որևէ կերպ չէր նպաստի հիմնական խնդրի լուծմանը:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ու ինչի պիտի ավագանու ժողովները դռնփակ լինեին? կարող ա չհրապարակվեին? ՀԱԿ-ն էլ կասեր՝ բա ես սա էի առաջարկել, մերժեցին:


Սիրուն ջան, չգիտեմ ինչի պիտի դռնփակ լինի, որ ուզում ես իմանաս պիտի լավ էլ դռնբաց լինի: Բայց իմացել ես, որ Մկան ԱԺ նախագահ դառնալուց հետո լրագրողներին ոյլևս թույլ չեն տալիս նկարահանումներ անել ԱԺ նիստերի դահլիճում ??

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Պլյուս՝ վերահսկողություն կլիներ ֆինանսների վրա:


Աստղո տժում ես վրեքս ?? Այ բալամ, ինչ վերահսկողությոն ֆինանսների վրա: Ով ա թղնելու որ մեկն ու մեկը իմանա թե ով ինչքան տարավ ? Էլ չեմ աում որ երևանի ավագանի հարկեր, մարկեր, դրամի փոխարժեք, սև զահրումար ու ցավի հետ ոչ մի գործ չի կարա ունենա, ըստ սահմանման:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ մեր նպատակը էս չէ, էս ընդամենը նպատակներից մի քանիսն ա, իսկ հիմնական նպատակը ավազակապետության վերացումն ա, ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից ընտրությունների արդյունքների փաստացի ընդունումը(երթ չհրաժարվեին էտ էր դուրս գալիս), որևէ կերպ չէր նպաստի հիմնական խնդրի լուծմանը:


Երվանդ, դու ուզում ես ասես, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի հասնի իր հիմնական նպատակին միանգամից? :Shok: 
ես մայիսի 31-ին համոզվեցի, որ դա հնարավոր չի... կամաց-կամացի սցենար ա պետք մշակել, անհապաղ

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղո տժում ես վրեքս ?? Այ բալամ, ինչ վերահսկողությոն ֆինանսների վրա: Ով ա թղնելու որ մեկն ու մեկը իմանա թե ով ինչքան տարավ ? Էլ չեմ աում որ երևանի ավագանի հարկեր, մարկեր, դրամի փոխարժեք, սև զահրումար ու ցավի հետ ոչ մի գործ չի կարա ունենա, ըստ սահմանման:


Չէ, Տրիբուն ջան, մտքովս էլ չի անցել :LOL:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Երվանդ, դու ուզում ես ասես, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի հասնի իր հիմնական նպատակին միանգամից?


չէ ջանս, մի անգամից չի հասնում, բայց էտ չի նշանակում որ ճանապարհին պիտի թուլափփայի հետևից ընկած պետք ա ՕԵԿա դաշնակական դվիժենիներ անել: Քո սածը հիմա մեկին մեկ դաշնակներն են ասում - դեմ ըլլալով պիտի կողմ ըլլանք, կողմ ըլլաով պիտի դեմ ըլլանք, ու պիդի ներսից փոխենք:

----------

Kuk (02.06.2009), Արշակ (02.06.2009)

----------


## Երվանդ

> Երվանդ, դու ուզում ես ասես, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի հասնի իր հիմնական նպատակին միանգամից?
> ես մայիսի 31-ին համոզվեցի, որ դա հնարավոր չի... կամաց-կամացի սցենար ա պետք մշակել, անհապաղ


Իհարկե սցենար պիտի մշակվի Աստղ ջան, ու ոչ էլ միանգամից կստացվի, բայց եթե ՀԱԿ-ը չհրաժարվեր մանդատներից դա նշանակում էր ընտրությունների արդյունքների ՓԱՍՏԱՑԻ ընդունում: Մի նժարին դրված է էտ 10 հոգով ինչ որ անկապ՝որոշ տեղերում կապավոր,  շուխուռներ բարձրացնելը, մյուս նժարին արդյունքների հետ հաշվելը, որն է ավելի ծանր քո կարծիքով?

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Երվանդ, դու ուզում ես ասես, որ ՀԱԿ-ը պիտի հասնի իր հիմնական նպատակին միանգամից?
> ես մայիսի 31-ին համոզվեցի, որ դա հնարավոր չի... *կամաց-կամացի սցենար ա պետք մշակել, անհապաղ*


այ էս շատ դուրս եկավ… բայց եթե լուրջ մանդատը ՀԱԿ-ին վնասից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չեր տալու… պատճառները ինձնից շատ ավելի լավ նշել են բոլորը, ուղղակի կավելացնեմ, որ ժողովուրդն այսօր պահանջում է ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականը ու էս ֆոնի վրա որևէ համագործակցություն բացառված է… "Սերժն այրել է բոլոր կամուրջները"… Վերջ…

"ստեղ տիշե եդեշ դալ՛շե բուդե-"-ի վարյանտը չի

----------


## Ambrosine

> այ էս շատ դուրս եկավ… բայց եթե լուրջ մանդատը ՀԱԿ-ին վնասից բացի ուրիշ ոչինչ չեր տալու… պատճառները ինձնից շատ ավելի լավ նշել են բոլորը, ուղղակի կավելացնեմ, որ ժողովուրդն այսօր պահանջում է ՍՍ-ի հրաժարականը ու էս ֆոնի վրա որևէ համագործակցություն բացառված է… "Սերժն այրել է բոլոր կամուրջները"… Վերջ…
> 
> "ստեղ տիշե եդեշ դալ՛շե բուդե-"-ի վարյանտը չի


ախր նենց կատաղած եմ էս ժողովրդի վրա, Մեֆիստոֆել ջան :Sad: 
ուր ա թե պահանջում ա հրաժարականը?, երբ Չուկի ասած <<ճորտերի չմիությունը>> ամեն անգամ իրեն վաճառում է :Angry2: 

իշխանութունը ունի բոլոր լծակները, ես չեմ խոսում արդեն գիտական գրականության միջոցով տարվող քարոզչության մասին... էդ մեկը սարսափելի է, դա տեռոր է երեխաների գիտակցությանը: Իսկ դուք ստեղ ընտրությունների լեգիտիմացումից եք խոսում: Սերժը արդեն 1 տարի է նստած է նախագահականում, իրեն շատ էլ հետաքրքիր է, որ հատկապես Երևանում մի ստվար զանգված իրեն համարում է չընտրված... ինչ ուզում է, այն էլ անում է: Դե դուք ստեղ ասեք՝ չընտրված, ոչ լեգիտիմ, քոչարյանահռչակ...

պիտի օգտվել ամեն մի թիզ հնարավորությունից՝ իշխանական մեքենայի մեջ <<ներխուժելու>> համար: Տրիբուն ջան, դաշնակները ասում են էդ իրենց բանաձևը, բայց չեն գործում, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը կարող էր գործել :Wink:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ախր նենց կատաղած եմ էս ժողովրդի վրա, Մեֆիստոֆել ջան
> ուր ա թե պահանջում ա հրաժարականը?, երբ Չուկի ասած <<ճորտերի չմիությունը>> ամեն անգամ իրեն վաճառում է
> 
> իշխանութունը ունի բոլոր լծակները, ես չեմ խոսում արդեն գիտական գրականության միջոցով տարվող քարոզչության մասին... էդ մեկը սարսափելի է, դա տեռոր է երեխաների գիտակցությանը: Իսկ դուք ստեղ ընտրությունների լեգիտիմացումից եք խոսում: Սերժը արդեն 1 տարի է նստած է նախագահականում, իրեն շատ էլ հետաքրքիր է, որ հատկապես Երևանում մի ստվար զանգված իրեն համարում է չընտրված... ինչ ուզում է, այն էլ անում է: Դե դուք ստեղ ասեք՝ չընտրված, ոչ լեգիտիմ, քոչարյանահռչակ...
> 
> պիտի օգտվել ամեն մի թիզ հնարավորությունից՝ իշխանական մեքենայի մեջ <<ներխուժելու>> համար: Տրիբուն ջան, դաշնակները ասում են էդ իրենց բանաձևը, բայց չեն գործում, իսկ ՀԱԿ-ը կարող էր գործել


Աստղո ջան, հեն ա Ժառանգությունը խորհրդարանում ա, մի օր մի խեր տեսար, բացի պատգամավորական անձեռմխելությունից… տղերքը շատ լավ են աշխատում, բայց արդյունքը՝ 0… հիմ գնան նստեն, ինչ… այ էդտեղ ընկնում ենք ցեխերի մեջ ու լռվում ենք… էլ չեմ ասում ինչքան մտածողներ կլինեն "ըհը սրանց էլ պաշտոն տվին"… կոմպրոմիսնրի ժամանակը ինձ որ հարցնես էս մի տարի է անցել է… Սերժիկ Հեռացիր

----------


## Երվանդ

> Աստղո ջան, հեն ա Ժառանգությունը խորհրդարանում ա, մի օր մի խեր տեսար, բացի պատգամավորական անձեռմխելությունից… տղերքը շատ լավ են աշխատում, բայց արդյունքը՝ 0… հիմ գնան նստեն, ինչ… այ էդտեղ ընկնում ենք ցեխերի մեջ ու լռվում ենք… էլ չեմ ասում ինչքան մտածողներ կլինեն "ըհը սրանց էլ պաշտոն տվին"… կոմպրոմիսնրի ժամանակը ինձ որ հարցնես էս մի տարի է անցել է… Սերժիկ Հեռացիր


Ի դեպ Ժառանգության կողմից շատ լավ քայլ կլինի որ իրոք հրաժարվի մանդատներից, պատճառաբանությունը կարա լինի էն որ էս պահին խորհրդարանում ներկա քաղաքական ուժերը արժեզրկվել են ու ԱԺ-ում ներկա չեն ուժեր որոնց կցանկանա այնտեղ տեսնել ժողովուրդը, ապացույցը էս ընտրություններում ՕԵԿ ու ՀՅԴ կուսակցությունների 7 տոկոս անգամ չհավաքելը, հրաժարվում են մանդատներից՝ արտահերթ խորհրդարանական ընտրությունների պահանջով:

----------

Kuk (02.06.2009), Mephistopheles (02.06.2009), Տրիբուն (02.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

> լավ, ես որոշել էի այլևս չգրել այդ օրվա դեպքերի մասին, բայց կարծում եմ արժի մի անգամ էլ հիշել
> նախ մեր Մինիստրին ուզում եմ տեղյակ պահել, որ սահամադրական փոփոխություններից հետո կետ ավելացրեցին, որով ընտրամատյանները ընտրության ավարտից հետո ենթական չեն հրապարակման
> այսինքն ոչ մեկ իրավուն ք չունի վերցնել և նայել ընդհանուր ընտրողների քանակը ըստ մատյանի և ըստ քվեաթերթիկների


Մերսի տեղեկության համար: Չգիտեի: Փաստորեն մարդիկ օրենքն էլ են շուռ տվել իրենց օգտին: Էլ ինչ նստեն երկար բարակ ստորագրեն, միանգամից հղում կանեն օրենքին կասեն ՆԻԼԶՅԱ ու կպրծնեն:

----------


## Old

Հետաքրքիր է, եթե  ՀԱԿԸ հավաքեր ձայների մեծամասնությունը, էլի հրաժարվելու էին՞; Գրառումների մեջ մի քանի հետաքրքիր բան կարդացի, օրինակ Լևոնը չէր ուզում աշխատել Բեգլարյանի ենթակայության տակ ; Հա բայց Սերժի տակ էլ չէր ուզում կարծեմ աշխատել; Իսկ մյուս միտքը , որ կարդացի գրառումների մեջ ավելի հետաքրքիր էր, հրաժարվելով ՀԱԿԸ ցույց տվեց , որ չի ընդհունում արդյունքները, չի հավատում և այլն: Հա բայց եթե այդպես մտածենք, ուրեմն բոլոր ընտրություններին գլխանց կարելի է չմասնակցել, պատճառաբանելով, որ մեկա կեղծելու էն, Թող Սարգսյան--Քոչարյան -Սարգսյան կարուսել կազմակերպեն, մենք էլ քաշվենք հեռու ասենք մեկա կեղծում եք այ *** տղեք

----------


## ministr

> Նախարար ջան, մեկ մեկ մոտս էն տպավորությունն ա որ լուսնից ես հենց նոր Հայաստան իջել: Ուրեմն մենք մի հատ Վերահսկիչ Պալատ կոչված հերթական ֆուֆլո ինստիտուտն ունենք: Ամեն տարի մի հատ հաշվետվություն ա ներկայացնում գռփած միլիարդների մասին: ԹՎ-ով էլ ցուցյ են տալիս, յանիմ տեսեք ինչ լավ ա աշխատում մեր ԱԺ-ն, քանի միլիարդի չարաշահում են գտել: Ու պռծ ընգեր: Քանի հատ դատված լուրջ պաշտոնյա ես տեսել մինչև հիմա ?? Քո կարծիքիով Ժառանգությունը չգիտի հա, որ կարելի ա բարձրացնել լափած միլիոնների հարցը ու չի բարձրացնում: Սաղ օրը զատո էտ գործին ա: Ում տանձին ա, ընգեր ?? Նախարար ջան, Երևանի մեջտեղը դիպուկահարով մարդ են սպանում, հետո էլ նրանց ովքեր պիտի տուժող լինեին դրած դատում են, ու նստացնում են, դու ասում ես եկեք պաշտոնապես հարցում անենք, ուր են միլիիոնները: Մարդիկ ափաշքյարա կթում են երգիրը, պարտադիր պետք ա պաշտոնական հարցում անել, որ հասկանանք որ կթում են ??


Տրիբուն ջան բա համ ասում ենք պայքար, համ էլ ասում ենք ինչ կարելիա անել սնայպերով հենա անպատիժ մարդ են խփում: 
Դե ստացվումա, որ պայքար մայքար չկա, մեկ մեկ հանրահավաք, սիրուն խոսքերի շարան որը անարգանքի սյունին կգամի կառավարությանը, հետո տներով, մինչև մյուս հանրահավաք մի երկու ամսից: Պայքարելու ձև չկա: Օրինական ձևերը թողնում են հեքիաթի տպավորություն, իսկ անօրինականները` շերտավոր արև են խոստանում կամ էլ 2x3 վրա տեղ:
Դե ուրեմն եթե պայքարի ձև չկա ապա բնության մյուս օրենքնա գործելու ` ադապտացիան:

----------


## ministr

> Նախարար ախպեր, ներող ըլլաս, դու ու՞մ ես ընտրել: Էնպես ես խոսում, կարծես Սևաթույր Գագոյին ընտրած մարդ մը ըլլաս: Հարցս լուրջ ա: Լուրջ հետաքրքրում ա, թե ում ես ընտրել:


Բարև ձեզի բարոն Չուկ: Այսօր քիչ մը ներող եմ, բայց կքիտնաք թե քանի մարդ մը կուզեր տեղեկացվիլ թե ես ում ընդրած եմ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Հետաքրքիր է, եթե  ՀԱԿԸ հավաքեր ձայների մեծամասնությունը, էլի հրաժարվելու էին՞; Գրառումների մեջ մի քանի հետաքրքիր բան կարդացի, օրինակ Լևոնը չէր ուզում աշխատել Բեգլարյանի ենթակայության տակ ; Հա բայց Սերժի տակ էլ չէր ուզում կարծեմ աշխատել; Իսկ մյուս միտքը , որ կարդացի գրառումների մեջ ավելի հետաքրքիր էր, հրաժարվելով ՀԱԿԸ ցույց տվեց , որ չի ընդհունում արդյունքները, չի հավատում և այլն: Հա բայց եթե այդպես մտածենք, ուրեմն բոլոր ընտրություններին գլխանց կարելի է չմասնակցել, պատճառաբանելով, որ մեկա կեղծելու էն, Թող Սարգսյան--Քոչարյան -Սարգսյան կարուսել կազմակերպեն, մենք էլ քաշվենք հեռու ասենք մեկա կեղծում եք այ *** տղեք


Չէ մի կողմ քաշվելը սխալ ա, չնայած դա ևս քաղաքական քայլ ա համարվում, պետք է մասնակցել ու փորձել կանխել ընտրակեղծիքները, բայց եթե ողջ պետական ապարատը ու օլիգարխիան լծված են էտ գործին, հավատա դժվար ա կանխելը, դժվար բայց ոչ անհնար, ամեն մի ընտրություններից փորձ ենք ձեռք բերում, ժողովուրդն էլ տեսնում ա որ կա քաղաքական ուժ որը ռեալ պայքարում ա , բայց ընդունել լցոնումներով ու աղաղակող խախտումներով ընտրությունների արդյունքները, դա նշանակում ա ինչ որ չափով մասնակցել էտ կեղծումներին :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ԿՈՆԳՐԵՍԻ ՏԵՂԵՐԸ ԱՎԱԳԱՆՈՒՄ ԹԱՓՈՒՐ ԿՄՆԱՆ. ԱՎԱԳԱՆԻՆ ԿՈՒՆԵՆԱ 52 ԱՆԴԱՄ*
> Լեւոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանի գլխավորած Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսը որոշել է բոյկոտել ու չվերցնել Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրություններից հետո իրենց 13 մանդատը:
> ԿԸՀ մամուլի քարտուղար Տաթեւ Օհանյանը մեզ հետ զրույցում մեկնաբանեց, որ այս դեպքում Երեւանի ավագանու այդ 13 տեղերը թափուր կմնան, եւ դրանք չեն լրացվի որեւէ այլ կուսակցության ներկայացուցչի կողմից: Այսինքն` ընդդիմության` բոյկոտի պայմաններում Երեւանը կունենա ոչ թե 65, այլ 52 ավագանի:


համե?

----------


## Ambrosine

> *ՏԻԳՐԱՆ ԿԱՐԱՊԵՏՅԱՆԻ ԱՐՁԱՆԱԳՐՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ*
> 
> Հունիսի 2-ին Դե ֆակտո ակումբում հանդիպելով լրագրողներին, Երեւանի Ավագանու ընտրության մասնակից Տիգրան Կարապետյանը, ում կուսակցությունը չհաղթահարեց 7 տոկոսի արգելքը, հայտարարել է, թե *Ավագանու ընտրությունն ավելի վատ է եղել, քան նախորդ ընտրությունները*: Տիգրան Կարապետյանն էլ խոսել է համատարած լցոնումների եւ այլ անօրինականությունների մասին: Մասնավորապես *նա ներկայացրել է Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքի տեղամասերի արձանագրությունների օրինակներ:  Ըստ այդմ, 5 տեղամասերից չորսում ՕԵԿ-ը ունեցել է 8-18 ձայն, իսկ 5-րդում ՕԵԿ ձայները եղել են 528:
> «Այդ ինչպե՞ս է ստացվում. Փաստորեն, ՕԵԿ-ի կողմնակիցները բնակվում են միայն մեկ շենքում ու միայն այդ ընտրատեղամասու՞մ են քվեարկել»,* ասում է Տիգրան Կարապետյանը: Իր արդյունքից Տիգրան Կարապետյանը գոհ է, ասելով, թե չնայած չի հաղթահարել 7 տոկոսը, բայց իր ստացած ձայները արդար են ու ազնիվ` *“սրբի արցունքների նման”*:


http://lragir.am/src/index.php?id=country&pid=27030

----------


## voter

> «Ժառանգության» ներկայացուցչի կարծիքով, չարժե քննարկել այն պատճառով, քանի որ այս ընտրությունները որեւէ աղերս չունեն ընտրություն կոչվող գործընթացի հետ, հետեւաբար, անիմաստ է փաստերի մասին խոսել եւ արձանագրել դա որպես իրողություն, հասարակության միջեւ եղած ուժերի հարաբերակցություն:


Իմ կողմից ավելացնեմ – ջուրը քար է ծակում, ամեն ընտրությամբ ավելի շատ մարդ կգա ու ավելի դժվար կլինի քրեածինների ինքնալեգիտիմացիան։

Մնում է չհուսահատվել ու շարունակել ջրի հոսքը ուշադրություն չդարձնելով հիմար լոտո գլորողների համար ներկայացվող տոկոսների ու թվերի վրա. Հայաստանում արդեն տասնյակ տարիներ է չի հրապարակվել իրական ընտրության թվեր...

Հուսով եմ ՀԱԿի կողմնակիցները կգիտակցեն, որ «լեգիտիմացվող» ընտրություններին մասնակցելը նպատակ չունի պարզելու կամ ինչ որ մեկին ցույց տալու, թե քանի հոգի է ՀԱԿին աջակցում։ «Լեգիտիմացվածները» երբեք դա չեն բացահայտի ու չեն ասի իրականում քանի հոգի է ՀԱԿին «իրենց» ընտրության ժամանակ քվեարկել։ Բոլոր ընտրությններին մասնակցելը «լեգիտիմացումը» բարդացնելու նպատակ ունի ու «լեգիտիմշիկների» ներվերը փչացնելու համար է։

Եթե ՀԱԿին պետք լինի ցույց տալ, թե քանի հոգի է նրան աջակցում դրա համար սեփական ընտրություններ կնախաձեռնվեն, օրինակ ՀԱԿ ի համագումարին գործուղվող պարգամավորների ընտրություններ Հայաստանով մեկ, երբ պաստացի «լեգիտիմշիկները» այդ ընտրությունների հետ առընչություն ունենալ չեն կարող։

----------


## Elmo

*voter* տեսա՞ր, որ ես ճիշտ էի Բեգլարյանի պահով: Իսկ դու ասում էիր ԲՀԿ-ին կանցկացնեն, Բեգլարյաին կզոհեն...: Ասում եմ գիտեմ, ուրեմն գիտեմ:

----------


## Ambrosine

ես սենց կոնցեպտուալ, սենսացիոն... հոդված, երևի թե չէի կարդացել... :Think:  ընտիր ա
Հոդվածի հեղինակը ԱՐՏՅՈՄ ԽԱՉԱՏՐՅԱՆն է... ըստ իս՝ մեծ գիտնական մը

*ԲԵԿՈՒՄՆԱՅԻՆ ՊԱՀ*



> _Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու մերձավոր շրջապատը հայերին նորվեգացիների տեղ են դնում: Դժգոհում են, թե ընտրություններն օրինական չեն անցել, եղել են կեղծիքներ և այլն: Իսկ ես հարցն այլ կերպ եմ դնում. իսկ ինչո՞ւ Հայաստանում, այսինքն` Ասիայում, ընտրությունները պետք է եվրոպական չափանիշերին համապատասխան անցնեն:_


Բա որ Ասիայում ենք, էլ ու՞ր ենք ԵԽ մտնում, ու՞ր ենք ՆԱՏՕ-ի դուռը թակում… Հյուսիսային պողոտան էլ քանդել ա պետք
ժողովրդին էլ փայտեր ա պետք բաժանել, որ իրիկունը կրակի շուրջ թռվռան




> *Եվ ինչո՞ւ հայերը չպետք է կեղծեն, գողանան, խախտեն օրինականությունը, այն դեպքում, երբ գործունեության այդ տեսակները նրանց արյան մեջ են: Ժողովուրդը, որ գիտակցաբար իր համար կեղծ արժեքներ է ընտրում, լինի դա Շիրազը կամ Դրոն, Արամ Մանուկյանը կամ Վազգեն Սարգսյանը, այսինքն` գիտակցաբար խեղաթյուրում է իրականությունը և առողջ բանականությունը, չի կարող չխեղաթյուրել նաև քաղաքական գործընթացը:*


 :Shok:  :Shok: 




> *Սակայն պարադոքսն այն է, որ այս և ընդհանրապես հետտերպետրոսյանական ժամանակաշրջանի բոլոր ընտրությունները մի գլուխ բարձր են, քան մինչև 1998թ.: Չկա բացահայտ բռնություն, չկա տոտալ կեղծարարություն, մի խոսքով` չկա ծաղրուծանակ քաղաքացիների կամքի արտահայտման նկատմամբ, կա միայն բնական գործընթաց` զուտ հայկական` ժանրի բոլոր օրենքներին համապատասխան: Այս է ամենը: Դե, իսկ կիրակնօրյա ընտրությունները մայրաքաղաքում շրջադարձային կետ էին երկրի նորագույն պատմության մեջ:*


այստեղ միայն՝  :Shok:  :Shok:  :Shok: 




> Շատերի համար սենսացիա էր (թեև դա օրինաչափ էր) դաշնակցականների և «Օրինաց երկրի» ձախողումը: Թե ինչով է այն զբաղվել 1918-20թթ.` բոլորին է հայտնի:


երևի հոդվածի հեղինակը իրեն շատ խելոքի տեղ է դնում, բայց ես կարող եմ հավատացնել, որ ինքը գաղափար անգամ չունի, թե Դաշնակցությունը ինչով էր զբաղված էդ շրջանում ու ինչու էր ընտրել արտաքին քաղաքական այդպիսի կուրս




> Սակայն ամենից շատ պրն Բաղդասարյանի բախտը չբերեց: Կարելի է ասել, որ նա քաղաքական հանգուցյալ է: Միակ բանը, որ նրան կարող է փրկել, շտապ անցումն է ընդդիմություն:Կարծում եմ` մինչև 2012թ. նախագահ Սարգսյանի մերձավոր շրջապատում նա կկարողանա հայտնաբերել աղաղակող կոռուպցիայի մի քանի փաստ, և դա քարոզչության լեյտմոտիվ դարձնելով` կրկին կկարողանա հայտնվել խորհրդարանում...


էս մեսիջ է՞ր…




> Մի խոսքով, *անցած ընտրություններն* ինչ-որ չափով մաքրագործող էին: Այլ կերպ ասած` *դրեցին ընդհանրապես երկրի քաղաքական համակարգի գլոբալ առողջացման գործընթացի հիմքը:* Իհարկե, ցավալի է, որ 70 հազար երևանցիներ ձայն տվեցին Տեր-Պետրոսյանին: Սակայն ցավալի է նաև այն, որ նրանց ընտրյալները հրաժարվեցին մանդատներից` _առաջին անգամ Տեր-Պետրոսյանը ինչ-որ դրական բան անելու շանս ուներ այս երկրի համար, բայց հրաժարվեց_: Իսկ դրականն այն էր, որ ավագանու խորհրդում իր ա_ղ_անդի ներկայության պայմաններում քաղաքապետարանում ավելի քիչ կլափեին ու կգողանային, ավելի քիչ կզբաղվեին լկտիությամբ ու կամայականությամբ: Իսկ դա արդեն քիչ չէր երևանցիների համար...


հետաքրքիր է, ղ թե՞ վ…
հեղինակը իր իմանալով հեգնում է, բայց իր զարգացած կիսագնդերով ուղեղը չի էլ հասկանում, որ ինքը ուղղակի ամրագրել է քաղաքապետարանի առօրյան

ամբողջական հոդվածը

----------


## Enigmatic

> Ապեր, 11 ավագանու մանդատով ինչ պիտի անեին, որ ինչ-որ բան կարողանային ապացուցել կամ չապացուցել: Հիմա Ժառանգությունը ԱԺ-ում ինչ ա կարում անի ? 11մանդատավոր պիտի ավագանու նիստերին գնար, եթե դրանք երբևէ գումարվեն նորմալ, ու դեմ քվերակեր ամեն ինչին, ու պռծ: Նայի ԱԺ-ին, ոչ մի նորմալ նիստ չի լինում, բոլոր հարցերը գրեթե միաձայն անցնում են: Էտ ԱԺ-ն, բա Երևանի ավագանին ինչ ա լինելու: ՀՀԿ ու ԲՀԿ խուլիգանները պիտի քաղաքապետարանի բուֆետում կայֆավատ լինեն, քվերակությունից քվեարկություն մեկին ուղարկեն սաղի տեղը կոճակ սեղմելու, ՀԱԿ-ն էլ պիտի էշ-էշ ողջ աբսուրդի մասնակիցը դառանար: Իակ քաղաքապետը իրա գործադիր լիազորություններով (վարչություններ, բաժիններ, դես-դեն) իրա հավեսին ինչ ուզենա անի: 
> 
> Այնպես որ, մանդատներից հրաժարվելը միակ ճիշտ որոշումն էր: ՀԱԿ իրավունք չունի ասոցացվել գործող կրիմինալ համակարգի հետ, ոչ մի պարագայում:


Տրիբուն ձյաձյա բա որ ասենք ՀԱԿը 1ին տեղ էր բռնում ու անցնում, բա որ ինքը ասում ա գործող կրիմինալի հետ ոչ մի գործ չպետք ա ունենա, բա էտ դեպքում ի՞նչ էր անելու

----------

Ambrosine (03.06.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Լևոն Տեր-Պետրոսյանն ու մերձավոր շրջապատը հայերին նորվեգացիների տեղ են դնում: Դժգոհում են, թե ընտրություններն օրինական չեն անցել, եղել են կեղծիքներ և այլն: Իսկ ես հարցն այլ կերպ եմ դնում. իսկ ինչո՞ւ Հայաստանում, այսինքն` Ասիայում, ընտրությունները պետք է եվրոպական չափանիշերին համապատասխան անցնեն:


Հոդվածի մնացած մասը ինձ չհետաքրքրեց, բայց նշված մասում հեղինակը ճիշտ է։ Ո՞վ է ասել, որ դեմոկրատիան կառավարման լավագույն ձևն է։ Այդ ո՞ր արևելյան երկիրն է շահել արևմուտքի ազդեցության տակ ընկնելուց, որ մենք շահենք։ Ուկրաինան (որն ի քաղաքակռթությամբ դեպ ավելի մոտ է արևմուտքին, քան մենք) "ազատագրվեց" բռնակալ ռուսամետ ռեժիմից, և ի՞նչ, մարդիկ ավելի լա՞վ սկսեցին ապրել։ Ընդհանրապես, ես ուզում եմ (և հուսով եմ), որ Ռուսաստանը վերականգնի իր հզորությունը և ազդեցությունը նախկին ԽՍՀՄ տարածքի վրա (բացի մերձբալթյան երկրներից, այ նրանք իրոք եվրոպացիներ են) և Եվրոմիություն, ՆԱՏՕ և այլօք յան տան էս կողմերից։ Արտգեոյին չասեք  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

> Տրիբուն ձյաձյա բա որ ասենք ՀԱԿը 1ին տեղ էր բռնում ու անցնում, բա որ ինքը ասում ա գործող կրիմինալի հետ ոչ մի գործ չպետք ա ունենա, բա էտ դեպքում ի՞նչ էր անելու


Լի, քաղաքապետի պաշտոնն այլևս նշանակովի չի, ընտրովի ա: Այսինքն, պարզվեց, որ էլի նշանակովի ա, ուղղակի էն ժամանակ օրենքով էին նշանակում, հետո զգացին, որ իրանց վայել չի օրենքով ինչ որ բան անել, որոշեցին կրիմինալ ձևով նշանակեն՝ խփել, ջարդել, ծեծել.. Հաշվի առ ընտրովիի ու նշանակովիի տարբերույթւոնը, էդ արդեն հերիք ա:

----------


## Elmo

> Տրիբուն ձյաձյա բա որ ասենք ՀԱԿը 1ին տեղ էր բռնում ու անցնում, բա որ ինքը ասում ա գործող կրիմինալի հետ ոչ մի գործ չպետք ա ունենա, բա էտ դեպքում ի՞նչ էր անելու


Սերժի ղեկավարության տակ հոժար էր աշխատել, բայց Բեգլարյանի՝ ոչ: Հա ճիշտ ա, եթե իր հասանելիք տեղերը ընդուներ, կդառնար, որ ընդունում ա այս ընտրությունները: Բայց մյուս կողմից, եթե այս ընտրությունների արդյունքում 1 տեղ գրավեր ու ստանար մեծամասնություն՝ կդառնար որ ենթակա ա դառնում մի նախագահի, որի ընտրված լինելն էլ չի ընունում:
Խառն եղավ: Կարճ ասած ամեն ինչ հիմնավորելու հիանալի կարողությունները Լևոնին չեն լքել :Jpit:

----------


## Kuk

> Սերժի ղեկավարության տակ հոժար էր աշխատել, բայց Բեգլարյանի՝ ոչ: Հա ճիշտ ա, եթե իր հասանելիք տեղերը ընդուներ, կդառնար, որ ընդունում ա այս ընտրությունները: Բայց մյուս կողմից, եթե այս ընտրությունների արդյունքում 1 տեղ գրավեր ու ստանար մեծամասնություն՝ կդառնար որ ենթակա ա դառնում մի նախագահի, որի ընտրված լինելն էլ չի ընունում:
> Խառն եղավ: Կարճ ասած ամեն ինչ հիմնավորելու հիանալի կարողությունները Լևոնին չեն լքել


Վազգ ջան, մի տարբերությւոն արդեն ասեցի, երկրորդն էլ ասեմ, Լի, դու էլ լսի, սա քեզ էլ ա վերաբերում, երկրորդ անգամ չեմ ասելու :Jpit: 
Մինչ այս երկխոսության գնալու հնրավորություն ունեին իշխանությունները, էդ հնարավորությունը իրանց տրվել էր ՀԱԿ-ի կողմից, հիմա դա արդեն չկա, Լևոն ձյաձյան ասեց՝ հենց նոր կամուրջները այրել, եկել եմ Մատենադարանի մոտ ձեզ ասեմ, որ վառել եմ:

----------


## Enigmatic

էսօր Գևորգ Ալթունյանի հաղորդումն էի նայում, ու շատ հետաքրքիր ու ճիշտ էր մեկնաբանում ՀԱԿի գործողությունները՝ սխալներն ու ճիշտը

----------

Elmo (03.06.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ընտրված քաղաքապետը նախագահին անմիջականորեն ենթակա պաշտոն չի, կարծեմ:

----------


## Ahik

> էսօր Գևորգ Ալթունյանի հաղորդումն էի նայում, ու շատ հետաքրքիր ու ճիշտ էր մեկնաբանում ՀԱԿի գործողությունները՝ սխալներն ու ճիշտը


Միքիչ մանրամասն, եթե հնարավոր է

----------


## Enigmatic

> Միքիչ մանրամասն, եթե հնարավոր է


չեմ համարձակվի մանրամասնել,որտև տենց բառացի լավ չեմ հիշում, վախենում եմ սխալվեմ :Blush:  ,բայց լիովին ճիշտ էր ասում, շատ օբյեկտիվ էր մեկնաբանում

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Միքիչ մանրամասն, եթե հնարավոր է


Ես այսօր անձամբ իրենից լսեցի ինչի մասին էր պատրաստվում խոսել։
Ըստ նրա Լևոնը պարտավոր էր մինչև պաշտոններից հրաժարվելը ստանալ իրենց ձայն տված 70000 մարդու թույլատվությունը։

----------


## Enigmatic

հա ասում էր բա որ որոշումներ ա կայացնում ,քցենք  70000 մարդ իրան ձայն ա տվել, բա խի մինչև որոշում կայացնելը չի խորհրդակցում, կամ նիստ հրավիրում ,կամ մի ձև գոնե հաշվի նստում էտ մարդկանց կարծիքի հետ, մարդիկ էդքան ձայն տան ու ինքը տենց էտ մարդկանց ոնցոր առհամարհելով որոշումներ կայացնի

----------


## ministr

Դե մտածումա, որ էդքան մարդը եթե իրան ձայնա տվել ուրեմն վստահումա, իսկ եթե վստահումա ապա պետքա ընդունեն իրա որոշումը: Ուղղակի մյուս անգամ բարդա ասել էդքան մարդ էլի ձայն կտա թե չէ:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Լի, քաղաքապետի պաշտոնն այլևս նշանակովի չի, ընտրովի ա: Այսինքն, պարզվեց, որ էլի նշանակովի ա, ուղղակի էն ժամանակ օրենքով էին նշանակում, հետո զգացին, որ իրանց վայել չի օրենքով ինչ որ բան անել, որոշեցին կրիմինալ ձևով նշանակեն՝ խփել, ջարդել, ծեծել.. Հաշվի առ ընտրովիի ու նշանակովիի տարբերույթւոնը, էդ արդեն հերիք ա:


ինձ թվում ա՝ Լիան մի քիչ ուրիշ հարց էր տալիս, Կուկ: Հարցնում էր՝ եթե Լևոնը առաջին տեղով անցներ, օրինակ 2-րդ տեղով էլ ԲՀԿ-ն կամ ՀՀԿ-ն: Էլի հրաժարվելու էր կրիմինալի հետ աշխատել?

----------

Enigmatic (03.06.2009)

----------


## Հայկօ

Ի՞նչ կրիմինալի հետ աշխատելու մասին ա խոսքը հաղթելու դեպքում: Կրիմինալի *դեմ*:

----------


## Ahik

Լավ բա դատի տալու են ընտրությունների արդյունքները, բայց որ տան էլ պարտվելու են:
Բա հետո :Sad:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ի՞նչ կրիմինալի հետ աշխատելու մասին ա խոսքը հաղթելու դեպքում: Կրիմինալի *դեմ*:


Հայկօ ջան, բայց նստելու էին չէ նույն սեղանի շուրջ մյուս կուսակցությունների ներկայացուցիչների հետ? :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հոդվածի մնացած մասը ինձ չհետաքրքրեց, բայց նշված մասում հեղինակը ճիշտ է։ Ո՞վ է ասել, որ դեմոկրատիան կառավարման լավագույն ձևն է։ Այդ ո՞ր արևելյան երկիրն է շահել արևմուտքի ազդեցության տակ ընկնելուց, որ մենք շահենք։ Ուկրաինան (որն ի քաղաքակռթությամբ դեպ ավելի մոտ է արևմուտքին, քան մենք) "ազատագրվեց" բռնակալ ռուսամետ ռեժիմից, և ի՞նչ, մարդիկ ավելի լա՞վ սկսեցին ապրել։ Ընդհանրապես, ես ուզում եմ (և հուսով եմ), որ Ռուսաստանը վերականգնի իր հզորությունը և ազդեցությունը նախկին ԽՍՀՄ տարածքի վրա (բացի մերձբալթյան երկրներից, այ նրանք իրոք եվրոպացիներ են) և Եվրոմիություն, ՆԱՏՕ և այլօք յան տան էս կողմերից։ Արտգեոյին չասեք


Ինչ-որ չափով ճիշտ ես, բայց միանշանակ չենք կարող պնդել: Ես էլ դեմ եմ գլոբալիզացիային. պետք է ոչ թե վերցնել եվրոպականը, արևմտյանը, մոռանալ հայկականը, այլ՝ պեղել դրանց մեջ հայկականին հարմարը: Գլոբալիզացիան շատ ծավալուն թեմա է...

Իրանում արևմտյանը չհաղթեց, որովհետև ժողովուրդը չընդունեց: Իրանը հիմա աշխարհիկ պետություն չի /70-ականներին հեղափախություն եղավ/. ինչու? որովհետև դեմոկրատիան, արևմտյան արժեքները չկարողացան համախմբել ժողովրդին, իսկ իսլամը ստանձնեց այդ կոնսոլիդացնող դերը

Բայց մեր երկրում չկա այդպիսի երևույթ, որը կկատարի իսլամի դերը Իրանում. հարցը սա է
բայց մենք շատ արևելյան չենք :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, ես լավ հասկանում եմ էդ հարցերը, ցավդ տանեմ, արդեն ուղղակի ներվերս չի հերիքում: Ախր պարզ եմ ասում, էդքան հեռու չի կարելի լինել էս անտերությունից, հասկացեք՝ ընտրովի ու նշանակովի պաշտոնների տարբերությունը մեծ ա: Տենց որ լինի, ուրեմն ոչ էլ խորհրդարնականին պետքա մասնակցեն: Էդքան պրիմիտիվ չի կարելի մտածել ու ընկալել ամեն ինչը: Էդ գևորգչգիտեմինչթուլյանը գլուխը պատով ա տվել, որ ՀԱԿ անդամներից ոչ ոք էդ որոշումների դեմը չի առնում, ինքն ընդհանրապե սիրավբունք չունի դրա մասին խոսալու: Լի, ի՞նչն ա դրա օբյեկտիվ. էն, որ իշխանությունների խամաճիկն ա՞: Ինքը չի կարա օբյետիվ լինի, որ օրը օբյեկտիվ եղավ, անցյալը դեմ կտան, իրա նախկին կամակատար եղած անցյալի մասին ա խոսքը, էդ նախկին էլ հիման ա էլի, դեմ կտան ու ականջները նենց կկտրեն, ոնց որ կռվող շներինն են կտրում: Ու թող ինքն իրան իրավունք չվերապահի ՀԱԿ-ին ձեն տվողների անունից խոսա ու քննադատի ՀԱԿ-ի գործողությունները, առավել ևս, որ արդեն ասեցի՝ ինքը կատարում ա մի պատվեր, որը իջնում ա մի կետից ու տարածվում ա իրա նման հարյուրավորների վրա՝ նալբանդաց տաթոն ձեզ պսպղղուն օրինակ:


Կուկ, ներվերդ հանգստացրու... ես էդքան շուտ համոզվողը չեմ :LOL:   :Wink: 
իմ ասածը, հավանաբար նաև Լիայի ասածը, դույզն-ինչ այլ է

ավելի մանրամասն ասեմ. պատկերացրու այսօրվա տվյալները՝ մի տարբերությամբ. ՀՀԿ-ի տեղը ՀԱԿ: Բայց պարզ է, որ իշխանությունը օգնել է ՀՀԿ-ին, իսկ <<խելացին>> էլ տունը վաճառել է, որ իր կուսակցությունը քոռ 7 տոկոս հավաքի: Եղել են լցոնումներ, կեղծիքներ....եթե չլինեին, գուցե այդ կուսակցությունները 7 տոկոսի շեմը չհաղթահարեին: Ինչքան էլ ՀԱԿ-ը բողոքի, բայց մեկ ա, դեռ նախագեն սերժիկն ա, համարվում են բավարար հիմքեր չունեցող մեղադրանքներ ու հեչ են լինում: Հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը ճիշտ կանի աշխատի ԲՀԿ-ի ու ՀՀԿ-ի հետ, թե չէ? Ըստ քեզ :Smile:

----------


## Ahik

Բայց իմ հարցն ուրիշա, ինձ հետաքրքիրա ԼՏՊ-ի հաջորդ քայլը ո՞րնա լինելու:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բայց իմ հարցն ուրիշա, ինձ հետաքրքիրա ԼՏՊ-ի հաջորդ քայլը ո՞րնա լինելու:


հունիսի 12, Մատենադարան, 19.30  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Նախօրոք ներողություն եմ խնդրում քննարկման բոլոր այն մասնակիցներից, ում արժեքավոր գրառումները ջնջվել են, որովհետև կոնֆլիկտային կամ վիրավորական գրառումներից մեջբերումներ էին պարունակում: Նախօրոք շնորհակալություն եմ հայտնում բոլոր այն մասնակիցներին, ովքեր տեղեկացրել են վատ գրառումների մասին և չեն պատասխանել դրանց, կամ նորմալ պատասխան են տվել:

Վիրավորական գրառումները ջնջվել են, իսկ գրառումների հեղինակները ստացել են տուգանային միավորներ:
Բարի ժամանց և քաղաքակիրթ քննարկումներ:*

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Տրիբուն ձյաձյա բա որ ասենք ՀԱԿը 1ին տեղ էր բռնում ու անցնում, բա որ ինքը ասում ա գործող կրիմինալի հետ ոչ մի գործ չպետք ա ունենա, բա էտ դեպքում ի՞նչ էր անելու


Բա որ ասենք եթե լիներ, ուրեմն դա կնշանակեր, որ ընտրություններն անցել են առանց խախտումների ու կեղծիքների: Կհասկնա՞ս տարբերությունը: Իսկ ես պահին շեշտադրումը նրա վրա է, որ ընտրությունները նորմալ չեն անցել: 

Երկրորդ, Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններում հաղթելու դեպքում դու փաստորեն կրիմինալին դուրս ես դնում երևանայան գործընթացերից, այսինք այլևս նրանց հետ չես աշխատում: Իսկ այս դեպքում, դու փաստորեն դառնում ես կրմինալի ձեռքին գործիք: 

Մյուս կողմից, Ալթունյանը ասում է որ ԼՏՊ-ն պիտի հարցներ իրենց տրված 70 000 ձայներին, մինչև որոշում ընդունելը: Իսկ ես քեզ ասում եմ, բա ի՞նչ անենք մնացած, ասենք, 200 000 ձայների հետ որոնք կեղծվել են: Իրենց կարծիքը ինչպե՞ս ենք հարցնելու: Գիտե՞նեք ուր են այդ ձայները: ՀՀԿ-ն ու ԲՀԿ-ն մեջ-մեջ են արել, չէ՞: Ուրեմն մենք տեր կանգնելով 70 000 պաշտոնապես ՀԱԿ-ի օգտին գրված ձայներին, փաստորեն թքելու էինք 200 000 մեջ-մեջ արված ձայների վրա, չէ՞:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Հիմա ՀԱԿ-ը ճիշտ կանի աշխատի ԲՀԿ-ի ու ՀՀԿ-ի հետ, թե չէ?


Հարևաններիցդ մեկը մտնում ա ձեր տուն ու թալանում ա ունեցած չունեցածդ, Աստված ոչ անի, Աստղո ջան: Հետո քեզ ասում ա, արի հարևոնություն անենք, ես էլ քեզ իմ թալանածից մի երկու կռճոն կքցեմ դեմդ, համ էլ մեկ ու մեջ իրար հետ կոֆե կխմենք առավոտները: Հարևանություն անում ես հետը, թե՞ չէ:

----------


## ministr

Տրիբուն ջան դու էլ հո օրինակ չբերիր... ինչ կապ ուներ...
Astgh ջան եթե հարցը դրվածա (ու նոր չի դրված) կոնկրետ իշխանափոխություն, ոնց կարողա աշխատեն ՀՀԿ ԲՀԿ-ների հետ? Մարդիկ իշխանություն են ուզում, ու ամբողջը` միանգամից, ոչ թե մաս մաս:

----------


## Elmo

> Մարդիկ իշխանություն են ուզում, ու ամբողջը` միանգամից, ոչ թե մաս մաս:


Բայց ուզում են, որ տեղի ունենա կամաց-կամաց, ու սահմանադրական ճանապարհով:
Դա նույնն ա ոնց որ ուզենաս միլիոնատեր դառնաս, բայց 100 դոլլար տան, չվերցնես: Ասես սա միլիոն չի:

Մոտավոր էս լոգիկայով են շարժվում:
«Երբ ես գնամ նրա մոտ, նա կհասկանա, որ ես եկել եմ վերցնելու ամբողջը, ու քանի որ ամբողջը դա մասից մեծ է, նա կտա ինձ մասը, որպեսզի կչորցնի ամբողջը» Օստապ Բենդեր, ոսկե հորթը կինոնկարից:

Բայց մեկ ա, իրանք իրանց հակասում են: Կամ էլ ես չեմ հասկանում:

----------


## Norton

> Մալաթիայում գտնվող 8-22 ընտրատեղամասում մայիսի 31-ի ընտրություններում արձանագրվել է ընտրողների մոտ 95 տոկոս մասնակցություն։ Այդ տեղամասը Լֆիկ Սամոյի որջերից մեկն է, և այստեղ այնպես են լցոնել, որ դա նկատել են ՀՀ-ում Մեծ Բրիտանիայի դեսպանատան աշխատակիցներն ու ինքը՝ դեսպանը։ Լֆիկ Սամոն անձամբ է դուրս «հրավիրել» Մեծ Բրիտանիայի դեսպան Չարլզ Լոնսդեյլին և փորձել է թույլ չտալ, որ նա տեսնի լցոնման փաստը։ Այդ ընտրատեղամասում հանձնաժողովի անդամ է նաև ՕԵԿ ցուցակի առաջին համարի՝ Հեղինե Բիշարյանի քույր Մարգուշը։ Լֆիկն ու Մարգուշը ի վերջո լցոնել են քվեատուփը ՀՀԿ-ի և ՕԵԿ-ի օգտին քվեարկած քվեաթերթիկներով և բոլորովին անտեսել են «Բարգավաճ Հայաստանին»։ Արդյուքնում՝ ՀՀԿ-ին գրել են 1016 ձայն, ՕԵԿ-ին՝ 502, ԲՀԿ-ին՝ 263։


www.tert.am

----------


## Enigmatic

> Բա որ ասենք եթե լիներ, ուրեմն դա կնշանակեր, որ ընտրություններն անցել են առանց խախտումների ու կեղծիքների: Կհասկնա՞ս տարբերությունը: Իսկ ես պահին շեշտադրումը նրա վրա է, որ ընտրությունները նորմալ չեն անցել: 
> 
> Երկրորդ, Երևանի ավագանու ընտրություններում հաղթելու դեպքում դու փաստորեն կրիմինալին դուրս ես դնում երևանայան գործընթացերից, այսինք այլևս նրանց հետ չես աշխատում: Իսկ այս դեպքում, դու փաստորեն դառնում ես կրմինալի ձեռքին գործիք: 
> 
> Մյուս կողմից, Ալթունյանը ասում է որ ԼՏՊ-ն պիտի հարցներ իրենց տրված 70 000 ձայներին, մինչև որոշում ընդունելը: Իսկ ես քեզ ասում եմ, բա ի՞նչ անենք մնացած, ասենք, 200 000 ձայների հետ որոնք կեղծվել են: Իրենց կարծիքը ինչպե՞ս ենք հարցնելու: Գիտե՞նեք ուր են այդ ձայները: ՀՀԿ-ն ու ԲՀԿ-ն մեջ-մեջ են արել, չէ՞: Ուրեմն մենք տեր կանգնելով 70 000 պաշտոնապես ՀԱԿ-ի օգտին գրված ձայներին, փաստորեն թքելու էինք 200 000 մեջ-մեջ արված ձայների վրա, չէ՞:


հա բայց սենց թե նենց ինքը գործ կունենար կրիմինալի հետ, Սերժա բան
Իսկ  70000  Ալթունյանը  ասեց  էլ մանրամասների մեջ չխորանալով, դե սենց թե նենց արզա ամեն ինչ. թե քանի ձայն էր ու ոնց եղավ, ու ավելիճոխ, թող էտ 270000 մարդկանց կարծիքն էլ հաշվի առներ

----------


## Kuk

> հա բայց սենց թե նենց ինքը գործ կունենար կրիմինալի հետ, Սերժա բան
> Իսկ  70000 ասեց  էլ մանրամասների մեջ չխորանալով, դե սենց թե նենց արզա ամեն ինչ. թե քանի ձայն էր ու ոնց եղավ, ու ավելիճոխ, թող էտ 270000 մարդկանց կարծիքն էլ հաշվի առներ


Լի, եթե ուզում ես էս թեմայով նորմալ բանավիճես, լավ կանես Լևոնի վերջին ելույթը ուշադիր կարդաս: Հաստատ գիտեմ՝ չես կարդացել, չգիտես, թե ինչ ա ասել, բայց մեղադրում ես, ասում ես սենց պետքա աներ, նենց պետքա աներ:

----------


## Enigmatic

> Լի, եթե ուզում ես էս թեմայով նորմալ բանավիճես, լավ կանես Լևոնի վերջին ելույթը ուշադիր կարդաս: Հաստատ գիտեմ՝ չես կարդացել, չգիտես, թե ինչ ա ասել, բայց մեղադրում ես, ասում ես սենց պետքա աներ, նենց պետքա աներ:


լավ ամենագետեր ջան կկարդամ :Wink:

----------

Kuk (03.06.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Հարևաններիցդ մեկը մտնում ա ձեր տուն ու թալանում ա ունեցած չունեցածդ, Աստված ոչ անի, Աստղո ջան: Հետո քեզ ասում ա, արի հարևոնություն անենք, ես էլ քեզ իմ թալանածից մի երկու կռճոն կքցեմ դեմդ, համ էլ մեկ ու մեջ իրար հետ կոֆե կխմենք առավոտները: Հարևանություն անում ես հետը, թե՞ չէ:


Տրիբուն ջան, այստեղ մի բայց կա... սա միջանձնական հարաբերություններ են, իսկ սա՝ քաղաքական բնույթի: Բայց եթե հարևանս շենքի լիազորն ա, իսկ ես ուզում եմ՝ լիազորը ես լինեմ, իր հետ ընկերություն կանեմ, տակը կփորեմ, ես կդառնամ լիազոր: Կոպիտ օրինակ էր, բայց դե :LOL:

----------


## voter

> *voter* տեսա՞ր, որ ես ճիշտ էի Բեգլարյանի պահով: Իսկ դու ասում էիր ԲՀԿ-ին կանցկացնեն, Բեգլարյաին կզոհեն...: Ասում եմ գիտեմ, ուրեմն գիտեմ:


Դե ես չէի կարծում որ Քոչարյանին իսկապես ԲՀԿից հանել են դրանից էլ ենթադրում էի, որ ԲՀԿի համար է այս ընտրությունները։ 

Բայց հիմա Քոչարյանը ստացվում է մնացել է ՍՍի ու ՀՀԿի հույսին - երևի ԲՀԿի հետ ռազբիրատները ընտրություներից առաջ դեռ սկիզբն է, հավանական է, որ ԲՀԿին հիմա քցելու են ամեն կերպ, ներառյալ և նալոգները։ 

Օլիգարխներին քամելու են ու դրա դեմ նրանք ոչինչ չեն կարող անել պիտի հանգիս մնան ու հաճույք ստանան....

Ժամանակը գրում է թե



> Ըստ հավաստի աղբյուրների` ԲՀԿ վերնախավը հիասթափված է ընտրություններում Ս.Սարգսյանի կողմից իրենց վերապահած տոկոսներից, հանձնարարել է ուսումնասիրել Երեւանի համայնքներում ԲՀԿ օգտին առավել ցածր ձայներ ապահոված տեղամասերը եւ տվյալ տարածքում գումար բաժանած ԲՀԿ-ականներից «չոր գողականով» ետ պահանջել ընտրակաշառքի տեսքով ԲՀԿ կենտրոնական գրասենյակից ստացված գումարները:


Առավոտի խմբագրականի քննակրումներում էլ համառորեն մեկը պնդում է, որ ԲՀԿն նույնիսկ վերին մակարդակով է ռազբիրատ կազմակերպել ու ԲՀԿի համար երկրորդ տեղ պահանջել, դրանից էլ մեկել գիշերվա վրա ԲՀԿն, ՀԱԿից առաջ է անցել։

----------


## voter

> Ես այսօր անձամբ իրենից լսեցի ինչի մասին էր պատրաստվում խոսել։
> Ըստ նրա Լևոնը պարտավոր էր մինչև պաշտոններից հրաժարվելը ստանալ իրենց ձայն տված 70000 մարդու թույլատվությունը։


Ասենք հարցնում ա, ի՞նչ էին առաջարկելու.նկարած թվերին համաձայնվե՞լ ու լեգիտիմշիկներին իրավունք տալ պլստալ, որ իրանք 200 հազար ազնիվ եվրոպական ընտրված ձայն ունեն Երևանում՞՞

Թե ուղղակի «ապե պիտի հարգեր հարցներ մենք էլ կասեինք, որ հարգիր հարցրիր ոնց ուզում ես արա՞»

----------

Սամվել (04.06.2009)

----------


## voter

> Բայց իմ հարցն ուրիշա, ինձ հետաքրքիրա ԼՏՊ-ի հաջորդ քայլը ո՞րնա լինելու:


Հետագա քայլերը նույն այն քայլերն են, որ եղել են այս ընտրությունից առաջ - վերականգնել Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտը ժողովրդին հավատ ներշնչելով, որ ակտիվ լինելով միայն կարող են ինչ որ բան փոխել այս երկրում։

Լեգիտիմշիկները պիտի ամեն անկյունում զգան իրենց վզակոթին ժողովրդի շունչը - տանջվեն, մուծվեն, ծախսվեն, ծեծվեն ամեն ձայնի համար ու իրենց կյանքը դժոխք դառնա, օր չանցնի որ չզգան, որ հանգիստ չեն կարա վայելեն կյանքը։ 
Պիտի ստիպել անընդհատ պիտի լարված մանան լեգիտիմշիկները ու պահեն իրենց «շիստյորկեքին» պատանդ, թե չէ մի քիչ թուլություն ցույց տվեցին բոլորը փախնելու ու դավաճանելու են իրենց...

----------


## voter

> Հետագա քայլերը նույն այն քայլերն են, որ եղել են այս ընտրությունից առաջ - վերականգնել Հայաստանի քաղաքական դաշտը ժողովրդին հավատ ներշնչելով, որ ակտիվ լինելով միայն կարող են ինչ որ բան փոխել այս երկրում։
> 
> Լեգիտիմշիկները պիտի ամեն անկյունում զգան իրենց վզակոթին ժողովրդի շունչը - տանջվեն, մուծվեն, ծախսվեն, ծեծվեն ամեն ձայնի համար ու իրենց կյանքը դժոխք դառնա, օր չանցնի որ չզգան, որ հանգիստ չեն կարա վայելեն կյանքը։ 
> Պիտի ստիպել անընդհատ պիտի լարված մանան լեգիտիմշիկները ու պահեն իրենց «շիստյորկեքին» պատանդ, թե չէ մի քիչ թուլություն ցույց տվեցին բոլորը փախնելու ու դավաճանելու են իրենց...


Ի դեպ լեգիտիմշիկները ընտրությունների լեգիտիմացիայի մեթոդ են հնարել, ասում են կեղծողները հատուկ կեղծել են այն ժամանակ, երբ դիտորդներ են եղել ընտրատեղամասում http://www.golos.am/index.php?option...=view&id=46481

Այսինքն անուղղակի իրենք էլ են զարմանում, ինչպես կարելի է ԹՔԱԾ ունենալ դեսպանների դիտորդների ներկայության վրա ու շարունակել բռի կեղծումներ... Բայց արի ու տես, դիպլոմատիկ շրջանակներում երեսները պարզելու համար հեքիաթ են հնարել «կեղծիքներ եղել են, բայց միայն հատուկ նպատակով, դիտորդներին ցույց տալու համար, որ չենք թաքցնում կեղծիքների փաստերը»...

Լրիվ սովետական կարգուկանոն է հաստատվել, դնում ու երգում են երջանիկ ապագայի ու կթվորուհիների ստախանովյան արդյունքների մասին - հետաքրքիր է դեսպանները դա կօգտագործեն ու թույլ կտան իրենց աչքերին թոզ փչել....

----------


## Արշակ

> էսօր Գևորգ Ալթունյանի հաղորդումն էի նայում, ու շատ հետաքրքիր ու ճիշտ էր մեկնաբանում ՀԱԿի գործողությունները՝ սխալներն ու ճիշտը





> Ես այսօր անձամբ իրենից լսեցի ինչի մասին էր պատրաստվում խոսել։
> Ըստ նրա Լևոնը պարտավոր էր մինչև պաշտոններից հրաժարվելը ստանալ իրենց ձայն տված 70000 մարդու թույլատվությունը։





> հա ասում էր բա որ որոշումներ ա կայացնում ,քցենք  70000 մարդ իրան ձայն ա տվել, բա խի մինչև որոշում կայացնելը չի խորհրդակցում, կամ նիստ հրավիրում ,կամ մի ձև գոնե հաշվի նստում էտ մարդկանց կարծիքի հետ, մարդիկ էդքան ձայն տան ու ինքը տենց էտ մարդկանց ոնցոր առհամարհելով որոշումներ կայացնի


Չգիտեմ ով է Գևորգ Ալթունյանը, բայց բացահայտ դեմագոգիա է անում.
Կբացատրե՞ք, թե ոնց պիտի էդ 70000 հազարի կարծիքը հաշվի առներ։ Պիտի հատ–հատ հարցնե՞ր։ :LOL:  
Ինչ վերաբերվում է նիստ–միստ, խորհրդակցելուն, հանրահավաքի ժամանակ Լևոն Տեր–Պետրոսյանը որոշման մասին հայտարարել է հետևյալ բառերով.



> Ես ասացի, մենք այլեւս կամուրջներն այրված ենք համարում եւ հրաժարվում ենք որեւէ երկխոսությունից այս իշխանությունների հետ: Այս կոնտեքստում կարեւոր է նաեւ ձեզ տեղեկացնել, որ *կոնգրեսի անդամ կուսակցությունների որոշմամբ* Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես դաշինքի ցուցակում անդամագրված բոլոր ավագանու թեկնածուները հրաժարվում են իրենց մանդատներից:


Այսինքն՝ ըստ այս հայտարարության, դա իր միանձնյա որոշումը չի եղել, այլ ՀԱԿ անդամ կուսակցությունների ընդհանուր որոշումը։

Մի խոսքով, Հ1 քիչ նայեք։ :Wink:

----------

Kuk (03.06.2009), Սամվել (04.06.2009), Տրիբուն (03.06.2009)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> կոնգրեսի անդամ կուսակցությունների որոշմամբ


Շատ լավ սահմանում է, բայց հավատս չի գալիս, որ եթե Լևոնն ինչ որ բան որոշի, Ա․ Սարգսյանը կամ ասենք Դեմիրճյանը կարող են նրան հակառակ կարծիք հայտնել։
Շարժման մեջ քիչ են (համարյա չկան) Լևոնի կալիբրի քաղաքական գործիչները։

----------


## Norton

*Կոնգրեսը մտածում է իշխանությունների ուղերձի վրա*




> ՀԱԿ-ը չի բացառում, որ առաջիկա իր անելիքների մեջ ընդգրկի նաեւ հասարակությանը քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության կոչով դիմելը:  
> 
> «Չեմ բացառում: Միշտ քննարկվել է համատարած քաղաքացիական շարժում ձեւավորելու հնարավորությունը»,- այսօր հայտարարեց  Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսի համակարգող Լեւոն Զուրաբյանը:
> 
> Նա գտնում է, որ մայիսի 31-ին իշխանությունները ժողովրդին հստակ ասացին. «Մեզ հետ դատարկ թղթերով, քվեաթերթիկներով մի պայքարեք: Քվեաթերթիկներով դուք իշխանություն չեք կարող վերցնել: Մեր իշխանությունը կարող եք վերցնել միայն ուժով: Մենք էլ մտածում ենք  այդ ուղերձի վրա»:
> 
> Զուրաբյանն այսօր նաեւ անդրադարձավ իշխանությունների այն գնահատականներին, թե հրաժարվելով ընտրություններում ձեռք բերած իր մանդատներից' Կոնգրեսը անբարոյական քայլ է անում, արհամարհում է իր ընտրողներին:
> 
> «Ես համաձայն եմ այդ փարիսեցիների հետ, բայց այդ մանդատը մենք չենք ստացել ժողովրդից: Եթե մենք ժողովրդից ստացած լինեինք, առնվազն 37 մանդատ կունենայինք: Նրանք գողացել են ժողովրդի տված մանդատները եւ որպես փոխհատուցում փորձում են մեզ տալ դրանցից 12-13 մանդատ: Այո, կեղծարար իշխանության ձեռքից մենք մանդատ չենք ընդունում»,-ասաց Զուրաբյանը:
> ...


www.a1plus.am

----------

Kuk (03.06.2009), murmushka (04.06.2009), Սամվել (04.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> ՀԱԿ-ը չի բացառում, որ առաջիկա իր անելիքների մեջ ընդգրկի նաեւ հասարակությանը քաղաքացիական անհնազանդության կոչով դիմելը:


Մարդա մեկը իրան  հպարտ կզգա: Քանի՞ ամիս առաջ էր մարդը թեմա բացել էդ նպատակով:
Ոնց որ ասում են, շուտվանից ժամանակն էր:

----------


## Kuk

> Մարդա մեկը իրան  հպարտ կզգա: Քանի՞ ամիս առաջ էր մարդը թեմա բացել էդ նպատակով:
> Ոնց որ ասում են, շուտվանից ժամանակն էր:


Չէ, շատ մարդիկ նույնիսկ նախագահական ընտրություններից հետո չհասկացան կամ հասկացան, բայց չընդունեցին էն փաստը, որ սրանք բռնապետություն են, որ սրանք միշտ ուժով են հարց լուծելու, որ սրանք ոչինչ չեն զիջի օրենքին, իսկ այս ընտրություններից հետո ավելի շատ մարդիկ դա հասկացան, ավելին տեսան, ու դեռ կտեսնեն, երբ կհրապարակվեն ավելի խայտառակ փաստեր: նենց որ, էն ժամանակ դա արվեր, թե հիմա, նույնը չէր լինի: Այսինքն եթե էն ժամանակ արվեր, այս մարդիկ, որոնց մասին ասեցի, որ նոր են հասկացել իշխանությունների հանցավոր լինելը, կասեին՝ Լևոնը զավթում է իշխանությունը, իսկ այժմ, իհարկե, կլինեն ասողներ, նրանք միշտ կլնեն, բայց ավելի քիչ: նենց որ, մարդամեկը թող իրան իզուր տեղը լավ չզգա :Wink:

----------


## ministr

> Մարդա մեկը իրան  հպարտ կզգա: Քանի՞ ամիս առաջ էր մարդը թեմա բացել էդ նպատակով:
> Ոնց որ ասում են, շուտվանից ժամանակն էր:


Էդ հեղաշրջումով ամեն ինչ հո չէր ավարտվելու: Նույնիսկ եթե հաջողվի բազում տարիներ դեռ անկայուն վիճակա լինելու, չհաշված ինչքան սպանություններ և այլն... ոնց որ ասում են ցանկացած հեղափոխություն խժռումա իր զավակներին

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Եւ դո՞ւ, «Բարգավաճ»
[ 2009/06/03 | 11:41 ] քաղաքականություն

 Երեկ ողջ օրը խոսում էին այն մասին, որ «Բարգավաճ Հայաստանը» եւս որոշել է հրաժարվել Երեւանի ավագանու մանդատներից, իսկ այլ լուրերի համաձայն` նաեւ կոալիցիայում մասնակցությունից: Դա նշանակում է, որ երկիրը մտնում է պերմանենտ հեղափոխությունների եւ քաղաքական ճգնաժամի փուլ:

«Հրապարակը» փորձեց տեղեկությունը ճշտել ԲՀԿ-ից: Ծառուկյանի մամուլի խոսնակ Խաչիկ Գալստյանը ոչ հերքեց, ոչ հաստատեց այն, ինչը նշանակում է, որ լուրն իրական է: ԱԺ արտահերթ նիստի ժամանակ տիրող լարված մթնոլորտը եւս վկայում էր, որ ինչ-որ պրոցեսներ են գնում:

Ուշ երեկոյան ասում էին, որ ԲՀԿ ղեկավար կազմը քննարկում է այդ հարցը: Այս առիթով կարելի է երկու մեկնաբանություն անել. կամ «Բարգավաճը» որոշել է ավելի մեծ զիջումներ կորզել իշխանությունից, կամ սա Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի սցենարն է, որը փորձում է իշխանության գալ եւ որոշել է անցնել ակտիվ գործողությունների:

Ըստ էության, ընտրվել է լավագույն պահը` Սանկտ Պետերբուրգում Սերժ սարգսյանի եւ Իլհամ Ալիեւի հանդիպումից առաջ: Նման իրավիճակը համաշխարհային հանրությանն էլ կապացուցի, որ Հայաստանի նախագահը չի տիրապետում իրավիճակին եւ կարող է դրսում եւս հանգեցնել այն մտքին, որ հարկավոր է ՀՀ նախագահի փոփոխություն իրականացնել:

Եթե անգամ դրսից միջամտություն չլինի, ապա ԲՀԿ-ի` Երեւանի ավագանու մանդատներից հրաժարվելու պարագայում մայիսի 31-ի ընտրությունները չեղյալ կհայտարարվեն, եւ նոր ընտրություններ կնշանակվեն, ինչը նույնպես կարող է ճակատագրական լինել գործող իշխանության համար:

Ամեն դեպքում, մտնում ենք հետաքրքիր զարգացումների շրջան: Քաղաքական դաշտում նոր վերադասավորումներ են սպասվում, որոնց արդյունքում հայտնի չէ, թե ով որ դաշտում կհայտնվի եւ կգա իշխանության:

http://hetq.am/am/politics/mamul-304/

----------

Աթեիստ (04.06.2009)

----------


## Սամվել

> Ամեն դեպքում, մտնում ենք հետաքրքիր զարգացումների շրջան: Քաղաքական դաշտում նոր վերադասավորումներ են սպասվում, որոնց արդյունքում հայտնի չէ, թե ով որ դաշտում կհայտնվի եւ կգա իշխանության:


Ոչմի կերպ ԲՀԿ բառը ու քաղաքական դաշտ արտահայտությունը չեմ կարում իրար հետ կապեմ...

Կարողա՞ կերակարատաշտի մասինա խոսքը

----------

Mephistopheles (05.06.2009), Rammstein (04.06.2009)

----------


## voter

> Եւ դո՞ւ, «Բարգավաճ»
> [ 2009/06/03 | 11:41 ] քաղաքականություն
> 
>  Երեկ ողջ օրը խոսում էին այն մասին, որ «Բարգավաճ Հայաստանը» եւս որոշել է հրաժարվել Երեւանի ավագանու մանդատներից, իսկ այլ լուրերի համաձայն` նաեւ կոալիցիայում մասնակցությունից: Դա նշանակում է, որ երկիրը մտնում է պերմանենտ հեղափոխությունների եւ քաղաքական ճգնաժամի փուլ:
> 
> «Հրապարակը» փորձեց տեղեկությունը ճշտել ԲՀԿ-ից: Ծառուկյանի մամուլի խոսնակ Խաչիկ Գալստյանը ոչ հերքեց, ոչ հաստատեց այն, ինչը նշանակում է, որ լուրն իրական է: ԱԺ արտահերթ նիստի ժամանակ տիրող լարված մթնոլորտը եւս վկայում էր, որ ինչ-որ պրոցեսներ են գնում:
> 
> Ուշ երեկոյան ասում էին, որ ԲՀԿ ղեկավար կազմը քննարկում է այդ հարցը: Այս առիթով կարելի է երկու մեկնաբանություն անել. կամ «Բարգավաճը» որոշել է ավելի մեծ զիջումներ կորզել իշխանությունից, կամ սա Ռոբերտ Քոչարյանի սցենարն է, որը փորձում է իշխանության գալ եւ որոշել է անցնել ակտիվ գործողությունների:
> 
> ...


Քոչարյանին արդեն հանգստացրել են, նշանակելու են ռուսաստանյան խոշորագույն «ԱՖԿ Սիստեմա» ընկերության տնօրենների խորհրդի անդամ որ Վիվասելի իր բաժնեմասը ապահով լինի։
http://viparmenia.com/vb/forum41/ex-...company-12787/

Այսինքն եթե ԲՀԿն դուրս գա կոալիցիայից, դա կնշանակի Քոչարյանը ԲՀԿի հետ կապ չունի ու չի կարողանում նրա վրա ազդել ու հանգիս կապած պահել։ Մնացածի մասին այստեղ http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php?p...postcount=1355:

----------


## voter

> Ոչմի կերպ ԲՀԿ բառը ու քաղաքական դաշտ արտահայտությունը չեմ կարում իրար հետ կապեմ...
> 
> Կարողա՞ կերակարատաշտի մասինա խոսքը


Հավանական է, որ ինչ որ կերպ ԲՀԿն ուզում են քաղաքական պայքարի էլեմենտի վերածել հայաստանում ու դա բխում է Ռուսաստանի շահերից, քանի որ փաստացի ժողովրդի իրական աջակցությունը վայելող ուժ Հայաստանում իր ազդեցության տակ Ռուսաստանը չունի, իսկ առանց դրա նա վաղ թե ուշ կարող է տանուլ տալ ու ոչինչ Հայաստանյան քաղաքական դաշտում չունենալ, ինչպես դա հիմա Վրաստանում է։

Կարծում եմ իզուր չեր ԲՀԿն Ռուսաստաններում ու Չինաստաններում նիստերի մասնակցում, իսկ ռուսաստանյան մամուլը նրան որպես ամենաազդեցիկ քաղաքական գործիչ ու նույնիսկ պրեզիդենտի ամենահավանական թեկնածու ներկայացնում։

Ռուսներին կարծումեմմ պարզ է, որ եթե տնտեսական վիճակը կամ ավելին ռազմականը վատացավ մեր տարածաշրջանում, դա շատ թանկ կնստի իրենց վրա փողով ու զինվորներով պահել ազդեցությունը։ Իսկ գրպանային քաղաքական ուժի միջոցով դեռ կարելի է ազդեցություն գոնէ մասնակի ունենալ քիչ ծախսերով։ Բայց այդ ուժը գոնէ պիտի իրական ազդեցություն ունենա երկրում։

Այդ առումով Հայաստանում բացի ԲՀԿից Ռուսաստանյան ռազմավարների համար այլընտրանք չկա։

ՀԱԿը գրպանային չես սարքի, բացի դրանից ՀԱԿը չի կարող մնալ հավերժ, այն իր նպատակին հասնելուց հետո վերաձևավորվելու է բազմակի ուղղությունների։

----------


## Kuk

> *Անվավեր ճանաչելու պահանջ*
> 
> Այսօր «Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրես» նախընտրական դաշինքը Կենտրոնական Ընտրական Հանձնաժողով է ներկայացրել դիմում-բողոք' Երևանի ավագանու 2009թ. մայիսի 31-ի ընտրությունները անվավեր ճանաչելու պահանջով:
> 
> Դիմում-բողոքն իր մեջ ներառում է ինչպես ընտրությունների նախապատրաստական փուլում, այնպես էլ քվեարկության օրը և արդյունքների բողոքարկման ընթացքում  տեղ գտած օրինախախտումները հաստատող փաստաթղթերի փաթեթը:
> 
> Հայտնում են Կոնգրեսի մամլո ծառայությունից:


*Ա1+*

----------

Ambrosine (05.06.2009), murmushka (05.06.2009), Norton (05.06.2009)

----------


## murmushka

Ձերբակալել են դիտորդի
19:56 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ

Մայիս 31-ին դիտորդական առաքելություն իրականացրած Հելսինկյան  ասոցիացիայի դիտորդ Արշալույս Հակոբյանն այսօր ձերբակալվել է:

Այս մասին քիչ առաջ «Ա1+»-ին հայտնեց Հելսինկյան ասոցիացիայի նախագահ, իրավապաշտպան Միքայել Դանիելյանը:

Ոստիկանության կենտրոնի բաժինը երեկ նրան հրավիրել է պարզաբանումներ տալու համար, սակայն Արշալույս Հակոբյանը հրաժարվել է' ասելով, որ այդ կանի միայն ծանուցագիր ստանալուց հետո:

«Ոստիկանությունն այսօր իբր ծանուցագիր է ուղարկել, սակայն որտեղ ոչինչ նշված չի եղել' Արշալույս Հակոբյանն ինչ կարգավիճակով է հրավիրվում, ինչ քննչական գործով, ինչ հարցերի շուրջ պետք է պարզաբանումներ տա եւ այլն: Արշալույս Հակոբյանը հրաժարվել է ստորագրել անօրինական ծանուցագիրը: Երկու ոստիկան նրան տանից բերման են ենթարկել ոստիկանության գործողությունները խոչընդոտելու եւ դիմադրություն ցույց տալու համար: Այդ ամենը տեղի ունեցել այսօր'ժամը 12.00-ից 13.00-ի սահմաններում' նրա երկու անչափահաս, մանկահասակ երեխանների աչքի առաջ»,- ասաց Միքայել Դանիելյանը:  Այս պահին Արշալույս Հակոբյանը գտնվում է Ոստիկանության Կենտրոնի բաժնի քննչական   բաժնում:

Ընտրությունների օրը Արշալույս Հակոբյանը քվեարկության ընթացքին հետեւել է հիմնականում Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքում: Նա տեղեկություններ է տրամադրել Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքում ընտրությունները կեղծվելու մասին:

----------

Ambrosine (05.06.2009), Ariadna (05.06.2009), Chuk (05.06.2009), Norton (05.06.2009)

----------


## Kuk

> *ՄԻ ՔԱՆԻ ՏԵՂԱՄԱՍԵՐՈՒՄ ՔՎԵԱՐԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆՆ ԱՆՎԱՎԵՐ Է ՀԱՄԱՐՎԵԼ*
> 
> ԿԸՀ մամուլի ծառայությունը տեղեկացնում է, թե տեղամասում քվեարկության արդյունքներն անվավեր ճանաչելու դեպքում առկա նյութերը ներկայացվում են դատախազություն` քրեական գործ հարուցելու նպատակով: Ըստ այդմ, ՀՀ կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովը ս.թ. հունիսի 4-ին ՀՀ դատախազություն է ներկայացրել թիվ 7/7, 7/9, 8/15 ընտրական տեղամասերում քվեարկության արդյունքներն անվավեր ճանաչելու մասին թիվ 7 և 8 ընտրատարածքային ընտրական հանձնաժողովների որոշումները` համապատասխան հիմքերով, թիվ 7/7, 7/9 և 8/15 տեղամասերի ընտրական փաստաթղթերի պարկերը և այդ հանձնաժողովների գործավարության մատյանները:

----------

Fedayi (06.06.2009)

----------


## Norton

* ԿԸՀ-ն մերժեց ՀԱԿ-ի դիմումը
*



> *Շաբաթ օրը Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի (ԿԸՀ) արտահերթ նիստում մերժվեց Երեւանի ավագանու ընտրությունները անվավեր ճանաչելու մասին Հայ ազգային կոնգրեսի (ՀԱԿ) կողմից ներկայացված դիմումը:
> Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովի նախագահ Գարեգին Ազարյանի խոսքերով, դիմումում եւ դրան կից ներկայացված թղթակցությունում «ընտրություններն անվավեր ճանաչելու հիմքեր չկան»:
> 
> Որոշումն ընդունվեց 6 կողմ եւ 2 դեմ ձայներով:*
> 
> Որոշմանը դեմ քվեարկեցին Կենտրոնական ընտրական հանձնաժողովում «Ժառանգություն» կուսակցության ներկայացուցիչ Զոյա Թադեւոսյանը եւ Դաշնակցության ներկայացուցիչ Համլետ Աբրահամյանը:
> 
> Զոյա Թադեվոսյանը բնորոշմամբ՝ այս ընտրությունները «ամենախայտառակն էին մեր պատմության մեջ». - «Եվ այդ օրը երեկոյան իմ գործընկերներից շատերը ինձ հետ համակարծիք էին: Ցավում եմ, որ մի քանի օր անց դուք էապես փոխել եք ձեր կարծիքը եւ ձեր մեջ քաղաքացիական կամք չեք կարողանում գտնել՝ մեկ անգամ մերժելու այն, ինչ կոչվում է վայրագություն»:
> 
> ...


www.azatutyun.am

----------


## Kuk

*ՄԵՂԱՎՈՐՆԵՐԸ ԳՏՆՎԵՑԻՆ*

«Ինչ վերաբերում է առանձին տեղերում նկատված լարվածություններին, ապա պետք է նշել, որ ընտրազանգվածը մեծաքանակ էր, դրա հետ մեկտեղ մեծ էր ընտրահանձնաժողովների անդամների, վստահված անձանց ու դիտորդների թիվը` բոլոր ընտրատարածքներում միասին վերցրած գրեթե 80 հազարի էր հասնում», հայտարարել է Գալուստ Սահակյանը:

«*ՉԻ*» - Թե ով է եղել Գալուստ Սահակյանի թվաբանության ուսուցիչը` դժվար է ասել, բայց ըստ նրա, ստացվում է, որ ամեն տեղամասում մոտավորապես 200 վստահված անձ ու դիտորդ է եղել: Բայց սա դեռ ոչինչ. մարդը ժամանակին պատմության ուսուցիչ է եղել եւ կարող է այնքան էլ լավ չտիրապետել թվերին: Ավելի տարօրինակ է այն, որ Գալուստ Սահակյանը փաստորեն լարվածությունը բացատրում է վստահված անձանց եւ դիտորդների առատությամբ: Այսինքն` պատճառը նրանք են եղել: Վստահված անձինք ու դիտորդներ չլինեին` ոչ մի լարվածություն էլ չէր լինի. ամեն ինչ «խախանդ» կընթանար:

Ի դեպ, վատ գաղափար չէ: Կարելի է հանդես գալ օրենսդրական նախաձեռնությամբ եւ հետագայի համար վերացնել վստահված անձանց ու դիտորդների «ինստիտուտը»:

----------

murmushka (07.06.2009), Rammer (07.06.2009), Աբելյան (07.06.2009)

----------


## Marduk

Սփյուռքը դատապարտում է

http://www.lragir.am/src/index.php?i...iety&pid=27139

Եթե այս իշանությունները կարծում են որ մարսելու են մարտի մեկը ու ապրիլի 23-ի սրբապղծությունը ապա սխալվում են:

----------


## davidus

> ապրիլի 23-ի սրբապղծությունը


ինչ սրբապղծության մասին ա խոսքը???  :Blush:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Հավանական է, որ ինչ որ կերպ ԲՀԿն ուզում են քաղաքական պայքարի էլեմենտի վերածել հայաստանում ու դա բխում է Ռուսաստանի շահերից, քանի որ փաստացի ժողովրդի իրական աջակցությունը վայելող ուժ Հայաստանում իր ազդեցության տակ Ռուսաստանը չունի, իսկ առանց դրա նա վաղ թե ուշ կարող է տանուլ տալ ու ոչինչ Հայաստանյան քաղաքական դաշտում չունենալ, ինչպես դա հիմա Վրաստանում է։
> 
> Կարծում եմ իզուր չեր ԲՀԿն Ռուսաստաններում ու Չինաստաններում նիստերի մասնակցում, իսկ ռուսաստանյան մամուլը նրան որպես ամենաազդեցիկ քաղաքական գործիչ ու նույնիսկ պրեզիդենտի ամենահավանական թեկնածու ներկայացնում։
> 
> Ռուսներին կարծումեմմ պարզ է, որ եթե տնտեսական վիճակը կամ ավելին ռազմականը վատացավ մեր տարածաշրջանում, դա շատ թանկ կնստի իրենց վրա փողով ու զինվորներով պահել ազդեցությունը։ Իսկ գրպանային քաղաքական ուժի միջոցով դեռ կարելի է ազդեցություն գոնէ մասնակի ունենալ քիչ ծախսերով։ Բայց այդ ուժը գոնէ պիտի իրական ազդեցություն ունենա երկրում։
> 
> Այդ առումով Հայաստանում բացի ԲՀԿից Ռուսաստանյան ռազմավարների համար այլընտրանք չկա։
> 
> ՀԱԿը գրպանային չես սարքի, բացի դրանից ՀԱԿը չի կարող մնալ հավերժ, այն իր նպատակին հասնելուց հետո վերաձևավորվելու է բազմակի ուղղությունների։


Չեմ կարծում, որ ԲՀԿ-ն ՀՀԿ-ի նկատմամբ առավելություններ ունի ժողովրդի իրական աջակցության տեսանկյունից:

----------


## voter

> Չեմ կարծում, որ ԲՀԿ-ն ՀՀԿ-ի նկատմամբ առավելություններ ունի ժողովրդի իրական աջակցության տեսանկյունից:


Իմ տպավորությունը այնպիսին է, որ ԲՀԿն իրականում հավատի հիման վրա ստեղծվող էլէկտորատի տոկոս ունի - միշտ կան ստրկամիտ պառավներ ու բիձեք փողով լացելու ու երջանիկ ապագա երգոլու համար։

ՀՀԿն տեռորիստական կուսակցություն է, նրա ձայները միայն ու միայն ստիպողական են, ինչը շահավետ չի ու ավլեի թանկ է, քան ԲՀԿինը, որին հետին մտքով միշտ էլ հավատացողներ կան, ոնց որ Բեռլուսկոնիին իտալիայում են հավատում, որ եթե բիզնես կարումա  անի ուրեմն երկիր էլ կարա պահի։

Ռուսաստանը ամբողջությամբ ԲՀԿական խմբավորումների հիման վրա է, ուղղակի նրանք ներառված են պետական կառավարական մարմիններում, որպես ոստիկաններ, գեներալներ ու հատուկ գործակալներ։

ՀՀԿն մասնավորեցվաց, ոչ մի էություն չունեցող ամորֆ զանգված է, որը անգամ չնչին նպատակ կամ քաղաքական գաղափար բացի փողից ու պաշտոնից առաջարկել չի կարող։

ՀՀԿով երկիրը պահելը Ռուսաստանին թանկ է նստում, մեկ 100 միլիոն մեկ 500 միլիոն պիտի մուծվի որ մնան իշխանության մեջ, քանի որ ոչ մեկ ոչ մի ՀՀԿական հեքիաթի չի հավատում, ասում են «կարճ կապի, մուծվի ուզածդ կանենք»։ 

ԲՀԿին հավատացող ընտրողների հետ իմ խոսակցություններից զգացել եմ, որ նրանք ԲՀԿին որպես «կրուտոյ տղեքի» հավաքածուի են հավատում, զուտ նախանձից ուզում են իրանք էլ շատ փող ունենան ու մտածու եմ ԲՀԿով կարան իրենց հնարավորություն ստեղծեն փող աշխատեն։

ՀՀԿի միջոցով դա անել չես կարող, այնեք չորով դրված է ով ով է ում ինչքան լիմիտ ու քվոտա է դրված, որ չաստը ով է նայում։ 

Կարճ ասած ԲՀԿականների մոտ ես հավատի նշաններ եմ տեսել, վերջին ընտրություններին էլ նրանք փաստացի ամենից շատ էին ներկա, քարոզում ու եթե իրական ընտրություներ լիներ, փողով ընտրողները ԲՀԿ էին ընտրելու։ Այսինքն ՀՀԿականները նույնիսկ չեն կարող համոզել փողով իրենց ընտրեն, եթե չստիպեն, տեռորի չենթարկեն, նրանց փողով էլ չեն ընտրի։

Սկզբունքայնորեն երկուսն էլ նույն աղբն են, բայց միտքս այն է, որ ԲՀԿի հետ նույնիսկ 50տոկոսից ավել ունենալու դեպքում էլ ՀՀԿի բանակցությունները, ցույց են տալիս, որ ԲՀԿի հետևում ազդեցություն կա, «հարգում հարցնում են» իսկ հարգվող հարցվողը միայն Ռուսաստանը կարող է լինել։

----------

davidus (10.06.2009), Elmo (09.06.2009)

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

voter, չեմ կարող պնդել, պարզապես դատում եմ իմ շրջապատով։ Ու եթե իմ շրջապատի մեջ ՀՀԿ-ի կողմնակիցներ դեռևս կան, ապա ԲՀԿ-ի ոչ մի կողմնակից չկա։

----------


## voter

> voter, չեմ կարող պնդել, պարզապես դատում եմ իմ շրջապատով։ Ու եթե իմ շրջապատի մեջ ՀՀԿ-ի կողմնակիցներ դեռևս կան, ապա ԲՀԿ-ի ոչ մի կողմնակից չկա։


Հարցրա մի հատ ՀՀԿի կողմնակիցները ինչի համար նրանք ՀՀԿի կողմնակից։

Իսկ որ հանդիպես ԲՀԿի կողմնակիցի, հիմնականում Ավան Առինջ Աբովյանում, նրանց էլ հարցրա...

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Գործընկերներիցս մեկը այս ընտրություններին ՀՀԿ-ին էր ընտրել։ Երբ հարցրեցի ինչու, ասաց որ իրենց կազմում գիտությունների թեկնածուներ, արվեստի գործիչներ կան, չնայած անձամբ Գագիկ Բեկլարյանին չի հավանում։

----------


## ministr

ՀՀԿ-ին ընտրելու պատճառները տարբեր կարող են լինել...

----------


## Ձայնալար

> ՀՀԿ-ին ընտրելու պատճառները տարբեր կարող են լինել...


1. Սակավ տեղեկացվածություն կամ ապատեղեկացվածություն
2. Միամտություն կամ բթամտություն
3. Անձնական շահ, կամ որ նույնն է՝ ստրկամտություն:

Եթե ուրիշ պատճառ գիտեք, ասեք:

----------

Ariadna (10.06.2009), Տրիբուն (10.06.2009)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> 1. Սակավ տեղեկացվածություն կամ ապատեղեկացվածություն
> 2. Միամտություն կամ բթամտություն
> 3. Անձնական շահ, կամ որ նույնն է՝ ստրկամտություն:
> 
> Եթե ուրիշ պատճառ գիտեք, ասեք:


Լևոնին տանել չկարողանալը ու անցյալի համար չներելը առաջին կետի մե՞ջ ես մտցրել  :Smile:

----------

davidus (10.06.2009), Elmo (10.06.2009), Ձայնալար (10.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

> 1. Սակավ տեղեկացվածություն կամ ապատեղեկացվածություն
> 2. Միամտություն կամ բթամտություն
> 3. Անձնական շահ, կամ որ նույնն է՝ ստրկամտություն:
> 
> Եթե ուրիշ պատճառ գիտեք, ասեք:


4. Առանձնապես տարբերության չհայտնաբերում նախկինների և ներկաների միջև
5. Բեգլարյանի, որպես թաղապետ-քաղաքապետ աշխատած լինելու գնահատական

Անձնական շահը շատ լայն հասկացությունա Ձայն ջան, որ միանշանակ համարվի ստրկամտություն (խոսքն իհարկե էն 5000-ների մասին չի)

----------


## Ariadna

> 4. Առանձնապես տարբերության չհայտնաբերում նախկինների և ներկաների միջև
> 5. Բեգլարյանի, որպես թաղապետ-քաղաքապետ աշխատած լինելու գնահատական
> 
> Անձնական շահը շատ լայն հասկացությունա Ձայն ջան, որ միանշանակ համարվի ստրկամտություն (խոսքն իհարկե էն 5000-ների մասին չի)


Նախարար ջան, քո 4-րդ կետը՝ Առանձնապես տարբերության չհայտնաբերում նախկինների և ներկաների միջև համընկնում  ա Ձայնալարի 2-րդ կետի հետ՝ բթամտություն և միամտություն։

----------

Chuk (10.06.2009), Ձայնալար (10.06.2009), Վարպետ (25.06.2009), Տրիբուն (10.06.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> 4. Առանձնապես տարբերության չհայտնաբերում նախկինների և ներկաների միջև
> 5. Բեգլարյանի, որպես թաղապետ-քաղաքապետ աշխատած լինելու գնահատական
> 
> Անձնական շահը շատ լայն հասկացությունա Ձայն ջան, որ միանշանակ համարվի ստրկամտություն (խոսքն իհարկե էն 5000-ների մասին չի)


4 - 1
5 - 2

Իսկ ստրկամտությունը մենակ աղքատներին հատուկ հատկաթյուն չի, մեկը 5000 դրամով ա վաճառվում, մյուսը՝ 5 միլիոնով:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Լևոնին տանել չկարողանալը ու անցյալի համար չներելը առաջին կետի մե՞ջ ես մտցրել


Նայած ում մոտ ոնց՝ հիմնականում դա 1 և 2 կամ 1 և 3 կետերի միքսն ա: Լևոնին տանել չկարողանալը լրիվ նորմալ ա, բայց Գագիկին գերադասելը Լևոնից՝ աբսուրդ:

----------

Ariadna (10.06.2009)

----------


## ministr

> Նախարար ջան, քո 4-րդ կետը՝ Առանձնապես տարբերության չհայտնաբերում նախկինների և ներկաների միջև համընկնում  ա Ձայնալարի 2-րդ կետի հետ՝ բթամտություն և միամտություն։


Ariadna ջան էդ նայած որ կողմից  :Jpit: ) Եթե նայենք ցուցարարի տեսանկյունից ապա ճիշտ ես, իսկ օբյեկտիվորեն` ոչ:

----------


## ministr

> 4 - 1
> 5 - 2
> 
> Իսկ ստրկամտությունը մենակ աղքատներին հատուկ հատկաթյուն չի, մեկը 5000 դրամով ա վաճառվում, մյուսը՝ 5 միլիոնով:


Դե դու ասում ես ստրկամտություն մարդ էլ կա ասումա ադապտացիա  :Smile:  Սուքիասյանի ականջը կանչի:

----------


## ministr

> Նայած ում մոտ ոնց՝ հիմնականում դա 1 և 2 կամ 1 և 3 կետերի միքսն ա: Լևոնին տանել չկարողանալը լրիվ նորմալ ա, բայց Գագիկին գերադասելը Լևոնից՝ աբսուրդ:


Եթե որպես նախագահ ապա այո, եթե որպես քաղաքապետ` ոչ, այսինքն տենց միանշանակ չի էդ դեպքում:

----------


## Elmo

> Նախարար ջան, քո 4-րդ կետը՝ Առանձնապես տարբերության չհայտնաբերում նախկինների և ներկաների միջև համընկնում  ա Ձայնալարի 2-րդ կետի հետ՝ բթամտություն և միամտություն։


Ուրեմն ես բթամիտ եմ, կամ միամիտ որովհետև բացի արտաքին տեսքից ու ճարտասանությունից, ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում Սերժի ու Լևոնի, Գրզոյի ու Ծառուկյանի, Լեդիի ու Նեմցի մեջ:

----------

davidus (10.06.2009), Տատ (11.06.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ariadna ջան էդ նայած որ կողմից ) Եթե նայենք ցուցարարի տեսանկյունից ապա ճիշտ ես, իսկ օբյեկտիվորեն` ոչ:


Ճիշտ ես ապեր, իր քաղաքացիական դիրքորոշումը հանրահավաքներին մասնակցելով արտահայտողները բավական գիտակից զանգված են, ու իրենց տեսանկյունից դա ճիշտ է, իսկ հեռուստացույցի դիմաց լռվցրած ու իդեալական առաջնորդի, ես կասեի նույնիսկ՝ դիկտատորի սպասողների համար՝ ոչ:

----------

Ariadna (10.06.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ուրեմն ես բթամիտ եմ, կամ միամիտ որովհետև բացի արտաքին տեսքից ու ճարտասանությունից, ոչ մի տարբերություն չեմ տեսնում Սերժի ու Լևոնի, Գրզոյի ու Ծառուկյանի, Լեդիի ու Նեմցի մեջ:


Դու չես կարա չտենաս տարբերություն Սերժի ու Լևոնի մեջ,  նույնիսկ Գրզոյի ու Ծառուկյանի մեջ չես կարա տարբերություն չտենաս, վերջի զույգի պահով համամիտ եմ: Բայց խոսքը Կոնկրետ Լևոնի ու սևոյի մեջ տարբերության մասին ա:

Ճարտասանությունը չգիտեմ, բայց *միտք արտահայտելու ունակությունը* նշածդ մարդկանցից ոմանց մոտ առկա է, մյուսների մետ՝ ի սպառ բացակայում է:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Մի պատճառ բաց թողեցիք, որով առաջնորդվելով որոշ մարդիկ ընտրում են ՀՀԿ-ին, համենայն դեպս ես մի քանի հոգու գիտեմ, որոնք վերջին նախագահական ընտրություններին ընտրել են Սերժին, որպեսզի հանկարծ Լևոնը չգա:

----------

Elmo (10.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> Մի պատճառ բաց թողեցիք, որով առաջնորդվելով որոշ մարդիկ ընտրում են ՀՀԿ-ին, համենայն դեպս ես մի քանի հոգու գիտեմ, որոնք վերջին նախագահական ընտրություններին ընտրել են Սերժին, որպեսզի հանկարծ Լևոնը չգա:


Ոնց որ ես: Հենց մենակ Լևոնի չգալու համար Սերժին եմ ձայնարկել: Ճիշտ ա փոշմանել եմ, պետք ա Տիգրան Կարապետիչին տայի: Միակ մարդն ա, որին ընտրելը  մեղք գործել չի:
Բայց քաղաքապետի հարցում տենց չէի անի: Քաղաքապետ հաստատ Լևոնին կընտրեյի: Մենակ նրա համար, որ տենայի ո՞նց ա Երևանը փոխելու: Բայց ընտրության իրավունք չունեմ:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Ինչն է հետաքրքիր: Եթե դատեմ իմ շրջապատով (խոսքը ոչ թե այս, այլ նախագահական ընտրությունների մասին է), Լևոնը հազիվ 10-20% ձայն էր հավաքում, ինչը ինձ համար ցավալի էր, քանի որ այն ժամանակ ես էլ էի Լևոնի օգտին քվեարկել (այս ընտրություններին չեմ մասնակցել, Երևանի գրանցում չունեմ): Աշխատատեղումս, մեր բաժնում 8 հոգի էինք, Լևոնին ընրտել էին 2-ը (ես ներառյալ), հարևան բաժնում ընդհանրապես ոչ մեկը չէր ընտրել, մյուս բաժիններից լավ տեղյակ չեմ: Համալսարանի խմբում 10 հոգի էինք, Լևոնին ընրել էին 2-ը (կրկին ես ներառյալ): Բարեկամներիս մեջ մոտավորապես նույն վիճակն էր, մեծամասնությունը Լևոնին տանել չէր կարողանում: Թերևս մենակ բիզնեսմեննիրի շրջանում էր Լևոնը ստաբիլ հեղինակություն վայելում, բոլորն ասում են, որ Լևոնի ժամանակ չկար այնպիսի մոնոպոլիա, ինչպիսին այսօր է:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Գործընկերներիցս մեկը այս ընտրություններին ՀՀԿ-ին էր ընտրել։ Երբ հարցրեցի ինչու, ասաց որ իրենց կազմում գիտությունների թեկնածուներ, արվեստի գործիչներ կան, չնայած անձամբ Գագիկ Բեկլարյանին չի հավանում։


Իսկ տիեզերագնացներ չկայի՞ն:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Լևոնին տանել չկարողանալը ու անցյալի համար չներելը առաջին կետի մե՞ջ ես մտցրել


Լևոնին չսիրելով ՀՀԿ-ին ընտրելը նույն բան է, որ ինչ-որ մեկը որևէ ուտելիքից ալերգիա ունենա, ու գնա էտ ուտելիքի ինադու քաք ուտի: Հզար ներղություն:

----------

Norton (10.06.2009), Հայկօ (10.06.2009), Վիշապ (10.06.2009), Տատ (11.06.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իսկ տիեզերագնացներ չկայի՞ն:


բա չոռնին քո կարծիքով ի՞նչ ա… կասմանավտ ա…չէիր իմանու՞մ

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Լևոնին չսիրելով ՀՀԿ-ին ընտրելը նույն բան է, որ ինչ-որ մեկը որևէ ուտելիքից ալերգիա ունենա, ու գնա էտ ուտելիքի ինադու քաք ուտի: Հզար ներղություն:


Դա քո տեսանկյունից: Իսկ այդ մարդկանց տեսանկյունից իրենք ուտում են մի ուտելիք, որից ավելի մեղմ ալերգիա ունեն:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Լևոնին չսիրելով ՀՀԿ-ին ընտրելը նույն բան է, որ ինչ-որ մեկը որևէ ուտելիքից ալերգիա ունենա, ու գնա էտ ուտելիքի ինադու քաք ուտի: Հզար ներղություն:


ու՞, ինչ կապ ուներ Բգոի գրածի հետ:

բացի դրանից այ տենց մտածողին, ոչ հարցնես կասի ավելի լավա ալերգիա ունենամ Գագյից, քան թե քաք ուտեմ(Լևոնին ընտրի)… ու այ տենց տուպիկ վիճակա ստացվում, ոչ մի բան չի փոխվում:

----------


## Norton

> ու այ տենց տուպիկ վիճակա ստացվում, ոչ մի բան չի փոխվում:


Էդդ դեպքում լիքը այլընտրանք կա, Կարապետիչ, դաշնակներ, օեկ:

----------

Ariadna (10.06.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

> Էդդ դեպքում լիքը այլընտրանք կա, Կարապետիչ, դաշնակներ, օեկ:


Վերջապես կարելի ա բոյկոտել ընտրությունները, բայց ոչ թե գնալ Չորնի ընտրել։ Ով որ իրոք ընտրում ա սրտով, սիրով ու ջիգյարով, իրան հալալ ա, որ անկեղծորեն ասում ա, որ ինքն էլ ա էդ մաֆիայի, էդ ընտանիքի անդամ, դրա համար էլ պետք ա ընտրի ու ընտրում ա, բայց որ ընտրում են ու սկսում կրուտիտները, կներեք, ավելի հարմար բառ էստեղ չգտա, թե իբր Լևոնին չեն սիրում դրա համար են ընտրում Հանրապետականին, այ դրանք իսկական դեմագոգ ստրուկներն են։

----------

murmushka (10.06.2009), Ribelle (11.06.2009), Հայկօ (11.06.2009), Տրիբուն (11.06.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Վերջապես կարելի ա բոյկոտել ընտրությունները, բայց ոչ թե գնալ Չորնի ընտրել։ …


Ինչն էլ արեց ժողովրդի ընտրության իրավունք ունեցողների բացարձակ մեծամասնությունը։ :Pardon: 

Հ.Գ. Ու արդյունքում «ընտրվեց» Չոռնին։ Իսկ այ, մեծամասնությունը եթե գնար ընտրության ու ընտրեր Կարապետիչին, ապա Չոռնին հազիվ թե հիմա քաղաքապետ լիներ։ Մեր ժողովուրդը հումորի զգացումից էլ է զուրկ։ :Sad:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> ու՞, ինչ կապ ուներ Բգոի գրածի հետ:


Ապեր, էտ ուրիշի գրածի հետ էր կապված, որին Բգոն պատասխանել էր: 


> բացի դրանից այ տենց մտածողին, ոչ հարցնես կասի ավելի լավա ալերգիա ունենամ Գագյից, քան թե քաք ուտեմ(Լևոնին ընտրի)… ու այ տենց տուպիկ վիճակա ստացվում, ոչ մի բան չի փոխվում:


էտ էլ  կա
Բայց դե քաքը հստակ սահմանում ունի, ու որ մարդ ուշադիր նայի համ Գագոյին կամ Լևոնին, ինքն էլ կզգա թե էտ սահմանումն ում ա ավելի համապատասխանում: Չնայած ճաշակին ընկեր չկա: Ես մարդ գիտեմ ՕԵԿ-ին ա ընտրել, բա դրան ի՞նչ ասես:

----------


## voter

> Գործընկերներիցս մեկը այս ընտրություններին ՀՀԿ-ին էր ընտրել։ Երբ հարցրեցի ինչու, ասաց որ իրենց կազմում գիտությունների թեկնածուներ, արվեստի գործիչներ կան, չնայած անձամբ Գագիկ Բեկլարյանին չի հավանում։


Այսինքն անձամբ ծանոթ մարդիկ կան գիտության թեկնածուներ ու արվեստագետներ, որոնց հետ լիշնի ծանոթա՞
Անձնական սպասելիք ունի, հուսովա որ կմուծվեն իր անձնական կյանքի բարելավման համար՞

Թե հավատում է, որ հայ ժողովրդի ԼԱՎԸ այդ թեկնածուները ու արվեստագետները կապահովվեն՞

----------


## Տատ

> Դա քո տեսանկյունից: Իսկ այդ մարդկանց տեսանկյունից իրենք ուտում են մի ուտելիք, որից ավելի մեղմ ալերգիա ունեն:


Համաձայն եմ, բայց Տրիբունի նախադասությունից ուղղակի մեռա :Hands Up:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

> Այսինքն անձամբ ծանոթ մարդիկ կան գիտության թեկնածուներ ու արվեստագետներ, որոնց հետ լիշնի ծանոթա՞
> Անձնական սպասելիք ունի, հուսովա որ կմուծվեն իր անձնական կյանքի բարելավման համար՞
> 
> Թե հավատում է, որ հայ ժողովրդի ԼԱՎԸ այդ թեկնածուները ու արվեստագետները կապահովվեն՞


Չգիտեմ: Կարծում եմ վերջին տարբերակը: Սակայն չեմ ուզում այդ թեմայով խորանալ:

----------


## Լեո

Փաստորեն Երևանի քաղաքապետի ընտրությունները արդար են անցել, հա՞  :Xeloq:  Ասում են՝ էսօր Բեգլարյանը երդում ա կերել, որ իրոք սաղ նորմալ ա անցել  :Xeloq:

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Թեման հանվում է կարևոր թեմաների ցանկից:*

----------

Լեո (11.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

Երդվեց: Նկարները՝ Ա1+ ից:

----------


## dvgray

Սևականին  արաբն /մըսր/  ա օծում՞  :LOL:

----------

Ձայնալար (11.06.2009)

----------


## voter

> Չգիտեմ: Կարծում եմ վերջին տարբերակը: Սակայն չեմ ուզում այդ թեմայով խորանալ:


ՈՒղղակի հետաքրքիե է իսկապես նման մարդիկ գոյություն ունեն, որ ՀՀԿ են ընտում հանուն ՀՀԿի գաղափարների ու հավատում են որ այդ «կուսակցությունը» հայ ժողովրդի ԼԱՎԸ ուզըմ ա...՞՞՞

----------


## voter

Քիչ առաջ կարդացի Առավոտի խմբագրականը, որտեղ պ.Աբրահամյանի վերլուծությունը իմ հարցին – այդ ինչ մարդիկ են, որ ՀՀԿ են ընտրում գաղափարապես, փաստորեն պատասխանում է։

Պարզվում է ՀՀԿն իր ցուցակում թաքնվել է մտավորականներ Աստղիկ Գեւորգյանը, Մարտին Վարդազարյանը, Վլադիմիր Մսրյանը, Արա Երնջակյանը, Միքայել Դովլաթյանը անունների հետևում, ինչպես սերժանտները Շարլ Ազնավուրի ու Քրկք Քրքորյանի հեևում են թաքնվում։

Կոպտորեն կեղծ ճանապարհով, պետական մակարդակով մարդկանց վախեցնելու, ահաբեկելու, ստորացնելու միջոցով ԽՍՀՄ ժամանակ էլ էին մտավորականներ հայտնվում պատրիյնի սյեզդներում ու քծնաբար ծափահարում։

Այիսնք պատանդ են վերցում հայ մարդու համար հարգելի մարդկանց, որ ստիպեն նրանց ով ձայն չէր տա, ոչ փողով ոչ սկզբունքով մեկ է իրենց ձայնը խաբվեն «ծախեն», այն հույսով, որ հարգված մտավորական մարդիկ կան գոնէ էտ հարգված մտավորականներին մի քյար լինի...

Անտանելի ու զազրելի վիճակ է......

http://new.aravot.am/am/home/archive/0/view/2009-06-11

----------


## Հայկօ

> Այիսնք պատանդ են վերցում հայ մարդու համար հարգելի մարդկանց, որ ստիպեն նրանց ով ձայն չէր տա, ոչ փողով ոչ սկզբունքով մեկ է իրենց ձայնը խաբվեն «ծախեն»


Մի փոքրիկ ուղղում. ոչ թե զոռով պատանդ են վերցնում, այլ շուկայականից ցածր գներով առնում են  :Smile:  (կամ խաբում): Պատանդները էսօր բանտերում են:

----------

Mephistopheles (12.06.2009)

----------


## Chuk

*  ԲՌՆԱԶԱՎԹՎԱԾ ՔԱՂԱՔԱՊԵՏԱՐԱՆ * 

*Երեւան քաղաքի 2009 թ. ավագանու ընտրությունների արդյունքների վիճակագրական գնահատման հիմքում ընկած են հետեւյալ հայտնի օրինաչափությունները.* 

1. Անկախ թեկնածուների վարկանիշից` յուրաքանչյուր թեկնածուի ստացած ձայների թիվը ուղիղ համեմատական է ընտրության մասնակիցների թվին.

2. Կախված թեկնածուի վարկանիշից` յուրաքանչյուր թեկնածուի համար գոյություն ունի տեղամասերում տվյալ ձայնը ստանալու հավանականություն, իսկ տարբեր ձայներ ստանալու հավանականությունների բաշխման կորերը, ինչպես ցույց են տվել մի քանի տասնյակ երկրներում տեղի ունեցած ընտրությունների արդյունքների վիճակագրական վերլուծությունները, ունեն Գաուսյան (նորմալ) կամ Մաքսվելյան ֆունկցիաների տեսք:

Եթե ընտրությունները կեղծվում են, ապա խախտվում են նշված օրինաչափությունները: Ներկայացնենք  Երեւան քաղաքի 2009 թ. ավագանու ընտրության արդյունքների վերլուծությունները` համաձայն ԿԸՀ կողմից արձանագրված ձայների բաշխման: Համաձայն ԿԸՀ-ի ներկայացրած տվյալների, ընտրություններին մասնակցել են 412464 ընտրողներ եւ ձայները բաշխվել են հետեւյալ կերպ. ՀՀԿ-190171, ԲՀԿ-91141, ՀԱԿ-69871, ՕԵԿ-20959, ՀՅԴ-18648, ԺԿ-8569 եւ ՀԱՍԿ-1951: Տեղամասերում արձանագրվել է նվազագույնը 438, իսկ առավելագույնը` 1880 ընտրողի մասնակցություն: Մասնակիցների` 438-ից մինչեւ 1880 ընտրող տիրույթում թեկնածուների ստացած ձայների բաշխվածության գրաֆիկական պատկերը ներկայացված է նկ.1-ում: Ինչպես երեւում է ստացված գրաֆիկից, արձանագրվել են աննախադեպ հակասական, անօրինաչափ արդյունքներ: Ըստ գրաֆիկի, ՀՀԿ-ի (կետերով ուղիղ) եւ ԲՀԿ-ի (գծիկներով ուղիղ) ստացած միջին թվաբանական ձայները, ընտրողների թվաքանակի աճին զուգահեռ, բազմապատիկ անգամներ ավելացել են` ՀՀԿ-ինը մոտ 160-ից մինչեւ 960, այսինքն` մոտ 6 անգամ, իսկ ԲՀԿ-ի համար` 70-ից մինչեւ 420, այսինքն` դարձյալ 6 անգամ: Այս պարագայում, ՀԱԿ-ի ստացած ձայները նույնպես պետք է աճեին նույնքան անգամ, սակայն ՀԱԿ-ի ձայները ոչ միայն չեն աճել, այլ նվազել են` 180-ից մինչեւ 170 ձայն: Ստացվում է, որ ընտրազանգվածի` 438-ից մինչեւ 1880 աճը որեւէ կերպով դրական ազդեցություն չի ունեցել ՀԱԿ-ի ձայների վրա, ավելին` դրանք նվազել են: Նման արդյունքը միանշանակ հետեւանք է զանգվածային ընտրակեղծիքների: Հաջորդ երեք գրաֆիկները վերաբերում են ՀՀԿ, ԲՀԿ եւ ՀԱԿ թեկնածուների ստացած ձայների հավանականությունների բաշխմանը: Ինչպես երեւում է ստացված գրաֆիկներից, միայն ՀԱԿ-ի դեպքում է` նկ.2, որ ստացած ձայների հավանականությունների բաշխումը համապատասխանում է Գաուսյան կամ նորմալ ֆունկցիայի բաշխմանը, քանի որ միայն ՀԱԿ-ի դեպքում է, որ կորը ունի մեկ մաքսիմումի կետ: Իսկ մնացած երկու գրաֆիկներում` նկ.3 եւ 4, համապատասխանաբար ԲՀԿ եւ ՀՀԿ կուսակցությունների գրաֆիկները ունեն բազմաթիվ մաքսիմումների կետեր, որոնք հետեւանք են ակնհայտ կեղծիքների: Այդ կեղծիքների բնույթը բազմազան է` լցոնումներ, կաշառք, պարտադրված ընտրություններ եւ այլն: Արդյունքների վիճակագրական վերլուծությունը հնարավորություն է տալիս գնահատել կեղծիքների ընդհանուր չափը: Համաձայն կատարված հաշվարկների` ՀԱԿ-ի ձայները արհեստականորեն նվազեցված են մոտ 13600 ձայնով: Իսկ իշխող երեք կուսակցությունների` ՀՀԿ, ԲՀԿ եւ ՕԵԿ կեղծիքների ընդհանուր քանակը կազմում է մոտ 210000 ընտրող: Այսպիսով, ընտրությունների վերջնական արդյունքները ունեն աղյուսակում պատկերված տեսքը:  
01.jpg02.jpg03.jpg
*ՀԱՍԿ-ի եւ ԺԿ-ի արդյունքները հաշվարկներում չեն ներառվել:   

*ՂՈՒԿԱՍ ՄԵՀՐԱԲՅԱՆ*

Աղբյուր՝ «Հայկական Ժամանակ» օրաթերթ, 11.06.2009թ.

----------

Mephistopheles (12.06.2009), murmushka (12.06.2009), Գալաթեա (12.06.2009), Տրիբուն (22.06.2009)

----------


## dvgray

"Աչք հանել ուզողի աչքը պետք է հանել
ական դնողին պետք է զեմլյա-զեմլյա ռակետով տրաքացնել…"

_ավետարանական ճշմարտություն_

*մնացածը բրեխնյա է*

----------


## voter

Դեռ չնչին հույս ունեմ, որ այդ մտավորականները կարգավիճակ ստանալու ու Երևանի համար ինչ որ բան անելու համար են որոշվել պատանդ հանձնվեն։ Փաստ է, որ դրանից բան դուրս չի գա ինչպես ժամանակին Իգիթյանը, Կապուտիկյանը ու Համբարձումյանը կամ Սախարովը ոչինչ էլ չէին կարող անել Մոսկվայում կուսակցական ժողովներին կամ պառլամենտական քննարկումներին։

Բայց դա արդեն սովետական զակալկեն է, այդ մտավորականները եղել են ու կմնան ՍՈՎԵՏԱԿԱՆ ու իրենց մտածողությունը ՍՈՎԵՏԱԿԱՆ ՍՏՐԿԱԿԱՆ է, առանց կարգավիճակի նրանք ունակ չեն իրենց պոտենցյալը օգտագործել ու ժողովրդի վրա ազդել։ 

Եթե գիտակցությունը անջատում է մարդը, սկսում է ղեկավարվել ենթագիտակցությամբ։ Իսկ մեր ոչ միայն մտավորականների ենթագիտակցությունը թունավորված է սովոտական կարգքերով ու բարքերով։ 

Մինչև սերնդափոխություն չլինի ոչինչ էլ չի փոխվելու։ 

Ամբողջ կյանքում ստրուկ եղածը ազատությունից օգտվելու ունակ չէ։ 

1988ից հետո ծնվածները նոր են սկսել հասարակության ակտիվ անդամներ լինել, առնվազն 10 տարի պետք է, որ նրանք կարողանան Հայաստանը ազատ երկիր դարձնեն, պետք է ընդհամենը այդ ազատ երիտասարդությունը իր ոտի տեղը կյանքում ու հասարակությունում ստեղծի, իր մասնագիտությամբ, կրդությամբ դառնա հասարակության ողնուղեղը, որին լսում են ու դրանից հետո կփոխի այդ սերունդը մնացածի մտածողությունը, որոնք իենք իրենց ոչիչ բացի «ջոջերը կասեն կանենք» չեն անում։

Մի քիչ զարմանալի է, որ որոշ երիտասարդների մոտ այդ ՋՈՋԻ կարգավիճակը դեռ կարևորվում է, կարծում են եթե մանդատ չունեցար բան չես կարա անես ու հիմա այս տմարդի ընտրություններից հուսահատված համոզված են, որ դանով ոչինչի չհասան։

Լոխ լավա, կարևորը շարունակել է պետք շնչել քրեածին ստրկամիտների ծոծրակին, որ կյանք չունենան ամեն րոպե վախ ապրեն։

----------

Tig (12.06.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Դեսպանատունը դիմել է Դատախազություն
> 16:03 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
>              Թեեւ ընտրություններն ավարտվել են, եւ Գագիկ Բեգլարյանը արդեն երդվյալ քաղաքապետ է, սակայն բողոքարկման գործընթացը շարունակվում է:
> 
> Հայ Ազգային Կոնգրեսը դիմել է ՀՀ գլխավոր դատախազություն: Այս մասին «Ա1+»-ին հայտնեց դատախազի խոսնակ Սոնա Տռուզյանը: Ըստ նրա, դիմում-բողոքներ ստացվել են ինչպես Կոնգրեսից, այնպես էլ առանձին վստահված անձանցից, դիտորդական առաքելություն իրականացրած կազմակերպություններից:
> 
> Դիմում-բողոքները վերաբերում են տարբեր երեւույթների' սկսած լցոնումներից, վերջացրած նրանով, որ ԸԸՀ-ները փակ են եղել եւ վստահված անձինք չեն կարողացել բողոքներ ներկայացնել: Տռուզյանից ճշտեցինք, որ բոլոր բողոքներին ընթացք է ընտրվել, առանձին դեպքերում հարուցվել են նաեւ քրեական գործեր:    
> 
> «Ա1+»-ին հաջողվեց պարզել, որ դիմում-բողոք է ներկայացրել նաեւ ԱՄՆ դեսպանատունը եւ «Ընտրությունը քոնն է» կազմակերպությունը, որոնք դիտորդական առաքելություն իրականացնելիս հանդիպել են որոշակի ընտրախախտումների:


Ա1+

----------


## Rammer

> Ա1+


Բայց դե Չոռը տարածը արդեն հոր արև ա ասել, հո սուտ դուրս չի գալու..."Այդ կեղծիքները ընտրությունների վրա էական ազդեցություն չեն ունեցել " չի ասել Տռյանը?

----------

murmushka (15.06.2009)

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Ընտրակեղծարարը մեկ օրով էլ չազատազրկվեց
> 17:05 | Այսօր | ՔԱՂԱՔԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ
> 
> Երևան քաղաքի Մալաթիա-Սեբաստիա համայնքի ընդհանուր իրավասության դատարանը, արագացված դատաքննության կարգով քննելով քրեական գործը, այսօր Օնիկ Ցոլակի Ալեքսանյանին մեղավոր է ճանաչել ՀՀ քրեական օրենսգրքի 150-րդ հոդվածով նախատեսված հանցանք կատարելու մեջ (ՙԸնտրությունների կամ քվեարկության արդյունքները կեղծելը՚): Դատարանը նրան դատապարտեց ազատազրկման՝ 3 տարի ժամկետով:
> 
> Կիրառելով ՀՀ Ազգային ժողովի կողմից 2009 թվականի հունիսի 19-ին ընդունված համաներում հայտարարելու մասին որոշման առաջին կետի առաջին ենթակետը՝ դատարանը Օնիկ Ալեքսանյանին ազատել է նշանակված պատժից: Միաժամանակ դատարանը որոշում է կայացրել որպես խափանման միջոց ընտրված կալանքը վերացնելու և Օնիկ Ալեքսանյանին անհապաղ դատական նիստերի դահլիճից ազատ արձակելու մասին:
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ համաձայն մեղադրական եզրակացության՝ Օնիկ Ալեքսանյանը մեղադրվում էր այն բանում, որ հանդիսանալով Երևանի ավագանու ընտրությունների ընթացքում ձևավորված թիվ 8/15 ընտրական տեղամասի հանձնաժողովի նախագահ, կեղծել էր հիշյալ տեղամասի ընտրությունների արդյունքները:


a1plus.am

----------

Norton (23.06.2009), Rammer (22.06.2009)

----------


## Elmo

*Մոդերատորական: Քանի քաղաքական ուժերի հնարավոր համագործակցության մասին երկար ու բարակ օֆտոպ չեք ծավալել ոչ համապատասխան թեմայում, առաջարկում եմ քննարկումները անցկացնել այստեղ: Անհրաժեշտության դեպքում կարող եք ստեղծել առաձին թեմա: Օֆտոպի շարունակությունը կառաջացնի մոդերատորական միջամտություն:

Ավելացված:
Վերոհիշյալի մասին բոլոր քննարկումները տեղափոխվել են նոր ստեծված թեմա*

----------


## Tig

*Դրայվի բերած, դրայվի տարած. մամուլը՝ Կարեն Կարապետյանի հրաժարականի մասին*
10:29 • 28.10.11

«Հրապարակ»-ը գրում է. «Աբովյան փողոցի բուտիկները, մայթերին հայտնված սրճարաններն ու ժամանցի այլ հաստատությունները շարունակում են մնալ իրենց տեղերում` չնայած քաղաքապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանը խոստացել էր դրանք ապամոնտաժել: Ոմանց կարծիքով, սա եղել է նրա հրաժարականի պատճառներից մեկը: Երբ իր հրապարակավ տված խոստումը չի կարողացել կատարել, գնացել է ՀՀ նախագահի մոտ և բողոքել, որ որոշ օլիգարխներ ու հեղինակություններ խոչընդոտում են այդ ծրագրի իրականացմանը: Սրան ի պատասխան, Սերժ Սարգսյանը հորդորել է առայժմ հրաժարվել այդ ծրագրից` այն կարող է բողոքի մեծ ալիք բարձրացնել: Եվ այս անգամ բողոքողները ոչ թե շարքային մարդիկ կլինեն, այլ կարողություն և շրջապատ ունեցող մարդիկ, իսկ նրանց դժգոհությունը կարող է առաջիկա ընտրություններում որոշիչ լինել: «Բա իմ խո՞սքը, բա իմ հեղինակությո՞ւնը»,- մոտավորապես նման հարցադրում է արել Կարեն Կարապետյանը և շեֆից լսել, որ նրա հեղինակությունը «կսպասի»: Ըստ որոշ դիտորդների, նման իրավիճակները վերջերս հաճախ են պատահել, ուստի կարեն Կարապետյանի նյարդերը չեն դիմացել և որոշել է հեռանալ քաղաքապետի պաշտոնից»:

«Ազգ»-ը գրում է. «Երևանի քաղաքապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանն այն քաղաքական դեմքերից է, որ ամուր կանգնած էր հողին, վայելում էր իշխանությունների համակրանքն ու աջակցությունը: Կարապետյանին ՀՀԿ-ն էր առաջադրել քաղաքապետի պաշտոնում, ասել է թե վայելում էր նախագահի վստահությունը, հետևաբար, եթե նա հրաժարական է տալիս կամ նրան ստիպում են հրաժարական տալ, ապա պատճառներն իրոք լուրջ են: Միգուցե Կարապետյանն իրոք իր կամքով է հրաժարվում քաղաքապետի պաշտոնից, որովհետև Մոսկվայում «Գազպրոմ» ընկերությունն իրեն աշխատանքի ավելի լավ առաջարկ է արել, բայց, երբ նա ընտրվեց քաղաքապետ, շատերը համոզված էին, որ նրա քաղաքական «դրայվը» միայն քաղաքապետի պաշտոնով չի սահմանափակվի: Ասում էին` Կարապետյանը հաջորդ վարչապետ դառնալու լուրջ հավակնություններ ունի: Թեպետ քաղաքապետն անընդհատ հերքում էր այդ լուրերը, սակայն խոսակցությունները չէին դադարում: Իսկ ԱԺ-ում Տիգրան Սարգսյանի վերջին ելույթը հստակեցրեց` Տ.Սարգսյանը ՀՀԿ-ի թելադրող դեմքերից է, իշխանությունները շարունակում են նրան տեսնել վարչապետի պաշտոնում: Եթե, իրոք, քաղաքապետը հրաժարական տա, ապա առիթ կտա շատերին կատարվածը մեկնաբանելու ՀՀԿ-ԲՀԿ պայքարի համատեքստում»:
Ամփոփելով Կարապետյանի պաշտոնավարումըէ թերթը նշում է, որ որպես քաղաքապետի նրան չհաջողվեց որակական էական փոփոխություններ առաջացնել երևանցու կյանքում, թեև փորձեց որոշ բարեփոխումներ կատարել, բայց գլխավոր հարցերը մնացին:

«Ժամանակ»-ը գրում է, որ պետք է խոստովանել, որ Կարեն Կարապետյանի հրաժարականը առավել անակնկալ էր, քան Գագիկ Բեգլարյանին հրաժարականն էր, քանի որ վերջինիս պարագայում գոնե Դոմինգոյի էֆեկտը կար, ապտակ կար, որն էլ հասունացրեց հրաժարականը:

«Կարեն Կարապետյանը չնայած իր այսպես ասած ժամանակակից և եվրոպական իմիջին, ոչ մի թարմություն չհաղորդեց քաղաքին: Նաև այդ փոփոխությունից հետո այլ ոլորտներում տեղի ունեցած կադրային փոփոխություններն էլ որևէ էական որակական փոփոխություն չմտցրին պետական կառավարման համակարգի գործունեության հանդեպ:

Այլ կերպ ասած, աղմկոտ փոփոխությունները լինում են, իսկ որակ չկա: Հետևաբար այստեղ իհարկե գլխավոր հարցը հենց դա է` մեծ հաշվով հանրությանը չի հետաքրքրում, թե ինչու փոխեցին Կարապետյանին, ով փոխեց, ինչով կամ ումով փոխեց: Հանրությանը հետաքրքրում է, թե այդ ամենի արդյունքում ինչո՞վ է փոխվելու իր կյանքը: Եվ եթե այս անգամ ևս չեղավ որևէ փոփոխություն, ընդ որում ոչ միայն Երևանի, այլ ընդհանրապես հանրապետության կառավարման որակի առումով, ապա կարելի է ասել, որ երրորդ ալիքն արդեն հաստատապես կսկսի ոչ թե Երևանի, այլ հանրապետության իշխանափոխությունից»,- գրում է թերթը:

«Չորրորդ ինքնիշխանություն»-ը հիշեցնում է իր նախորդ օրվա հրապարակումը, որում տեղեկացրել էր, որ Կարեն Կարապետյանն իր մոտ է կանչել Երևանի քաղաքապետարանում աշխատող իր մտերիմ մարդկանց և ասել, թե պատրաստվում է հրաժարական տալ, քանի որ այդպես էլ չի կարողանում «լեզու գտնել» Սերժ Սարգսյանի հետ։ «Երեկ մեր աղբյուրները տեղեկացրին, որ այս խոսակցությունը տեղի է ունեցել հենց Կարեն Կարապետյանի աշխատասենյակում. նա չի տվել Սերժ Սարգսյանի անունը, փոխարենը մատով ցույց է տվել իր գլխավերևում կախված Սերժ Սարգսյանի նկարը և ասել. «Իրա ու իրա թիմի հետ չեմ ուզում աշխատել այլևս։ Դժվար է նրանց հետ աշխատել»»,- գրում է թերթը։

«Հայկական ժամանակ»-ը գրում է. «Նախօրեին երեկոյան Երևանի քաղաքապետ Կարեն Կարապետյանի հրաժարականի մասին լուրը մենք լուրջ չընդունեցինք: Կարեն Կարապետյանն ասում էր, որ դրայվ է զգում այդ պաշտոնում, որ իրեն ահավոր հետաքրքիր է այդ պաշտոնում աշխատելը, վերջիվերջո, դեռ մեկ տարի էլ չկա, որ նա դարձել էր Երևանի քաղաքապետ, և իշխանական կուլիսներում քաղաքապետի պաշտոնանկության հարց իսկապես չէր արծարծվում: Իշխանական աղբյուրները հայտնում են, որ նախօրեին ծանր խոսակցություն է տեղի ունեցել Սերժ Սարգսյանի և Կարեն Կարապետյանի միջև: Վերջինս ասել է, թե հրաժարականի դիմում է գրում, Սերժ Սարգսյանն էլ առանձնապես դեմ չի արտահայտվել, միայն պայման է դրել, որ այդ մասին հրապարակվի այս օրերին Երևանում գտնվող Մոնրեալի քաղաքապետ Ժերալդ Թրեմբլեյի գնալուց հետո»: Ըստ թերթի՝ տեղեկություններ կան, որ Կարեն Կարապետյանի հրաժարականի կապակցությամբ ծանր խոսակցություն է տեղի ունեցել նաև Սերժ Սարգսյանի և Միքայել Մինասյանի միջև: «Այժմ քննարկվում է, թե ով է դառնալու Երևանի հաջորդ քաղաքապետը` Երևանի նախկին քաղաքապետ Գագիկ Բեգլարյա՞նը, թե՞ Երևանի փոխքաղաքապետ Տարոն Մարգարյանը»,- գրում է թերթը:

Tert.am

----------


## davidus

Կարդում եմ էս երկու օրվա մամուլը, ու սիրտս խառնում ա էս գարշանքից. ինչքան չբավարարված ու չինքնահաստատված լրագրող-վերլուծաբաններ ունենք մենք մեր իրականության մեջ։ Զզվելի ա, զզվելի...

----------


## Քամի

http://news.am/arm/news/79785.html  :Wink:

----------


## yerevanci

Առաջին  անգամնա,  որ  սրտանց  ցավում  եմ  որևէ  պաշտոնյայի  հրաժարականի  համար,  ճիշտա,  արդեն  նախկին  քաղաքապետ  Կարեն  Կարապետյանը  մի  շարք  քայլեր  արեց,  որոնց  հետևանքով  շատերը  մնացին  անգործ,  չմոռանանք  փողացային  առևտրի  վերացումը,  կրպակների  ապամոնտաժումը ...  Ինչևէ  այսքանի  հետ  մեկտեղ  ես  կարծում  էի,  որ  նա  Երևանը  դեպի  լավն  էր  տանում,  եսիմ,  արդեն  այն  պահնա,  որ  խոսքերն  ավելորդ  են,  բայց  և  այնպես  կարելի  է  նաև  ուրախ լինել,  եթե  շրջանառվող  լուրերը  Գազպրոմում  լուրջ  պաշտոնի  հետ  կապված  ճիշտ  լինեն,  ապա,  կարծում  եմ,  որ  այդտեղ  էլ  Կարեն  Կարապետյանը  ամեն  ինչ  կանի  Հայաստանի  համար:  Սպասենք  և  կտեսնենք

----------


## Rammstein

Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ հերթական, «մեկը մեկից վատ» քաղաքապետերի շարքին դասվող անձը հրաժարվեց քաղաքապետի պաշտոնից: Չնայած կասկածում եմ, որ հաջորդ եկողը ավելի վատը չի լինի:

Ո՞վ ա տեսել գրեթե ամբողջ միջքաղաքային տրանսպորտը հանեն համարյա քաղաքից դուրս` մի մասը հյուսիսային ավտոկայան, մյուս մասն էլ կենտրոնական ավտոկայան: Եզություն ա…  :Bad: 

Քաղաքային տրանսպորտն էլ ոնց զիբիլ կար, տենց էլ մնացել ա, դեռ մի բան էլ վատացել ա: Եթե 2008-ին մեր տան մոտից շարժվող 14 համար ավտոբուս էին մտցրել, էս գարնանը դա հանեցին, հիմա քաղաքի ամենաբանուկ մասից` շրջանայինից տուն հասնելու համար կարող ա 1.5 ժամ սպասեմ, որ մի հատ դատարկ 43 գա (ակումբի Աթեիստը վկա): Ինձ չի հետաքրքրում` քաղաքապետը անձամբ կապ ունեցել ա սրա հետ, թե ոչ, փաստն էն ա, որ իրա օրոք ա եղել:

Ու ընդհանրապես, մի հատ դրական բան ասեք, որ ԿԿ-ը արել ա որպես քաղաքապետ, իմանամ` էդ ինչի՞ են մարդիկ սիրահարվածի պես էսքան ափսոսում, որ գնում ա:  :Dntknw:  Մենակ չասեք` շենքերն ա ներկել, դրա համար ո՛չ կազմակերպչական ունակություն ա պետք, ո՛չ էլ ինչ-որ լուրջ գումար (չնայած` վստահ եմ, որ թղթերի մեջ գրած կլինի, որ ամենաթանկանոց ներկերն են առել, որի 1 լիտրը մի $2000 եղել ա):

----------

Արէա (29.10.2011)

----------


## Vaio

Մյուս քաղաքապետը Տարոն Մարգարյանն է լինելու: 

Կարծում եմ՝ լավ կաշխատի, սիրված անձնավորություն է շատ մարդկանց կողմից:

----------


## Varzor

> Շատ ուրախ եմ, որ հերթական, «մեկը մեկից վատ» քաղաքապետերի շարքին դասվող անձը հրաժարվեց քաղաքապետի պաշտոնից: Չնայած կասկածում եմ, որ հաջորդ եկողը ավելի վատը չի լինի:
> Ո՞վ ա տեսել գրեթե ամբողջ միջքաղաքային տրանսպորտը հանեն համարյա քաղաքից դուրս` մի մասը հյուսիսային ավտոկայան, մյուս մասն էլ կենտրոնական ավտոկայան: Եզություն ա…


Ռամշ ջան, եզություն չի, դա նորմալ երևույթ է: Քաղաքային նեղ ու փոքր, ծանրաբեռնված փողոցներից պիտի հեռացվի անմիջականորեն քաղաքաին երևթևեկության հետ կապ չունեցող տրանսպորտը:
Այ այլ հարց է, որ միջքաղաքային տրանսպորտի գները հիմնավորված չեն, տրանսպորտային միջացները չեն վերասկվում ու հարկերը չեն մուծվում:
Որպես ուղևորափոխադրումներն անձամբ ուսումնասիրած մարդ ասեմ, որ բացարձակ հիմնավոված չէ միջքաղաքային տրանսպորտը քաղաքի կենտրոնում կայանելը, ինչպես նաև ճիշտ չէ անվտանգության ապահովման և ուղերթների պլանավորման ու վերահսկման տեսանկյունից:



> Ու ընդհանրապես, մի հատ դրական բան ասեք, որ ԿԿ-ը արել ա որպես քաղաքապետ, իմանամ` էդ ինչի՞ են մարդիկ սիրահարվածի պես էսքան ափսոսում, որ գնում ա:  Մենակ չասեք` շենքերն ա ներկել, դրա համար ո՛չ կազմակերպչական ունակություն ա պետք, ո՛չ էլ ինչ-որ լուրջ գումար (չնայած` վստահ եմ, որ թղթերի մեջ գրած կլինի, որ ամենաթանկանոց ներկերն են առել, որի 1 լիտրը մի $2000 եղել ա):


Դե շատերը համարում են, որ գոնե ավելի մակարդակով մարդ է, քան նախորդ քաղաքապետերը: Բայց անկեղծ ասած նրա անմիջական ցուցումով մենակ կրպակների հարցն է եղել, այն էլ դրա մասին և օրենքները և որոշումները վաղուց եղել են, ուղղակի ինքը որոշեց "գործ ցույց տալ": Ամեն դեպքում, անձամբ ես, չեմ համարում, որ նա քաղաքի համար լավ քաղաքապետ կլիներ: Քաղաքապետն առաջին հերթին պիտի տվյալ քաղաքի բնակիչ լինի, "քուրի" տղա` նվիրված քաղաքին ու մտահոգված քաղաքի խնդիրներով:

Ներկի պահը շատ լավ ես ասում, ամենայն հավանականությամբ այդպես էլ կա: Այլ պարագայում մեր իշխանավոները ոչ մի գործ չեն ուզում ձեռնարկել` մեջը քյար չունեն:

----------


## Varzor

> Մյուս քաղաքապետը Տարոն Մարգարյանն է լինելու: 
> 
> Կարծում եմ՝ լավ կաշխատի, սիրված անձնավորություն է շատ մարդկանց կողմից:


Դե այն որ Տարոն Մարգարյանն ունակ է աշխատելու, դա արդեն իսկ երևում է Ավան թաղամասի վիճակից: Այն համեմատաբար ավելի բարվոք ու նորմալ վիճակում է, քան հենց ասենք նույն Կնտրոնը կամ ասենք Արաբկիրը և մյուս համայնքները:
Չեմ կարծում, որ վերջնականապես կլուծի բոլոր խնդիրները` չեն թողի, քանի որ քաղաքում առկա շատ բացասական երևույթներ ուղղակիորեն սնում են ավելի վերևում կանգնած մարդկանց, սական եթե քաղաքի ընդհանուր վիճակը հասվի Ավանի մակարդակին, ու մի քիչ էլ լավացնի, ապա առաջիկա մի քանի տարիների համար դա բավականին լավ աշխատանք կլինի:

----------


## Varzor

*Մոդերատորներին*
Հնարավոր չէ թարմացնել թեմայի հարցումը` խմբագրել և նորից բացել?:

----------

Lion (31.10.2011)

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ ջան, եզություն չի, դա նորմալ երևույթ է: Քաղաքային նեղ ու փոքր, ծանրաբեռնված փողոցներից պիտի հեռացվի անմիջականորեն քաղաքաին երևթևեկության հետ կապ չունեցող տրանսպորտը:


Չկա տենց բան: Ավտոկայանները պիտի լինեն հասանելի տեղում, իսկ «կենտրոնական» ավտոկայանը համարյա քաղաքից դուրս ա: Հյուսիսայինը` լրիվ ա քաղաքից դուրս: Այսինքն` օրինակի համար «Երեւան - Արզնի» երթուղայինը էլ Երեւան չի մտնում (պիտի տրաֆարետը փոխեն, գրեն «Երեւանի մոտակայք - Արզնի»): Առաջ կանգնում էր ռայկոմի կանգառի մոտ ու չեմ հիշում որ էդ մասում երեւէ պռոբկա եղած լինի:
Վարզոր, ես չեմ ասում, թե պետք ա կենտրոնով անցնեն, Հանրապետության Հրապարակում էլ 3 կռուգ պտտվեն, ես ասում եմ, որ պիտի հեշտ հասանելի լինեն, հատկապես երբ որ խոսքը ոչ թե Գյումրի կամ Վանաձոր գնացող, այլ մոտիկ, ասենք` Աշտարակ գնացող տրանսպորտի մասին ա:

Եթե ես առաջ հեշտությամբ մեկ տրանսպորտով գնում էի ձկան խանութի մոտից նստում էի պետք եղած ավտոբուսը, հիմա, եթե չեմ ուզում ոտով քայլեմ, պիտի երկու տրանսպորտ փոխեմ ու Երեւանի մի ծայրից հասնեմ մյուս ծայր:

----------


## Varzor

> Չկա տենց բան: Ավտոկայանները պիտի լինեն հասանելի տեղում, իսկ «կենտրոնական» ավտոկայանը համարյա քաղաքից դուրս ա: Հյուսիսայինը` լրիվ ա քաղաքից դուրս: Այսինքն` օրինակի համար «Երեւան - Արզնի» երթուղայինը էլ Երեւան չի մտնում (պիտի տրաֆարետը փոխեն, գրեն «Երեւանի մոտակայք - Արզնի»): Առաջ կանգնում էր ռայկոմի կանգառի մոտ ու չեմ հիշում որ էդ մասում երեւէ պռոբկա եղած լինի:
> Վարզոր, ես չեմ ասում, թե պետք ա կենտրոնով անցնեն, Հանրապետության Հրապարակում էլ 3 կռուգ պտտվեն, ես ասում եմ, որ պիտի հեշտ հասանելի լինեն, հատկապես երբ որ խոսքը ոչ թե Գյումրի կամ Վանաձոր գնացող, այլ մոտիկ, ասենք` Աշտարակ գնացող տրանսպորտի մասին ա:
> 
> Եթե ես առաջ հեշտությամբ մեկ տրանսպորտով գնում էի ձկան խանութի մոտից նստում էի պետք եղած ավտոբուսը, հիմա, եթե չեմ ուզում ոտով քայլեմ, պիտի երկու տրանսպորտ փոխեմ ու Երեւանի մի ծայրից հասնեմ մյուս ծայր:


Էդ ոնց ես հիմնավորում "Չկա տենց բան"-ը  :Wink: 

Խնդիրը պրոբկեքի մեջ չի մենակ: հարմարության տեսանկյունից որ նայես ինձ էլ հարմար ա, որ մեր շենքի մուտքի մոտից գնան: Բայց հո տենց չի:
Համամիտ եմ քեզ հետ այն հարցում, որ քաղաքից դուրս ապրող, բայց քաղաքում աշխպատող (կամ հակառակը) մարդկանց համար անհարմար է:
Բայց էլի եմ կրկնում` Այրարատ կինոթատրոնի մոտ տեղակայելը այ դա է հիմարություն:
Նուն ավտոկայաններից սովետի ժամանակ էլ պակաս քանակով մարդիք չէին օգտվում:
Այստեղ իրենց գործունն ունեն նաև միջազգային ստանդարտները: Առաջին հերթին անհրաժեշտ է ապահովել այդ ամտոկայանի, որպես առանձին օբյեկ, անվտանգությունն ու կարգուկանոնը:
Քեզ օրինակ բերեմ. ստեփանակերտի ավտոկայանում Երևան գնացող միկրոավտոբուսի ուղեվարձը վարորդին չես վճարում, այլ տոմս ես գնում` քաղաքակիրթ և վերահսկելի եղանակով:

Իսկ քաղաքի ծայրամասերի միջև կապի խնդիրը կապ չունի միջքաղաքային ավտոկայանների հետ:
Սա ունի երկու լուծում` 1. Երթուղիների օպտիմիզացում և հստակ գրաֆիկների կազմում: 2. շրջանցող ճանապարհների ստեղծում:
Երկուսն էլ մեր քաղաքում բացակայում են: Քաղաքում կան մի քանի խաչվող ուղիներ, որոնց թողունակությունը բավարար չէ տրանսպորտի անարգել և սահուն հոսք ապահովելու համար:
Բացի այդ կա նաև ևս մի գործոն, որը մեր քաղաքում անտեսված է: Այն է. քաղաքային կենցաղի և տնտեսական ենթակառուցվածքների (ժամանցի գոտիներ, աշխատավայրեր, ուսումնական հաստատություներ, խանութներ և այլն) տեղաբաշխման խնդիրը:
Ով ա ասել, որ նեղլիկ փողոցի վրա հսկայական սուպերմարկետներ կառուցեն` առանց կայանատեղի?: Պարզ չի, որ երթևեկությունը խաթարվելու է:

----------


## Rammstein

> Էդ ոնց ես հիմնավորում "Չկա տենց բան"-ը


Շատ պարզ. Երեւանին մոտ բնակավայրերի տրանսպորտը չի կարելի համարել միջքաղաքային (թեկուզ Երեւան - Աշտարակը): Նույն Աշտարակի ենթակառուցվածը Երեւանից անկախ չի կարա դիտարկվի, Աշտարակի ուսանողները Երեւանում են բուհ ընդունվում ու սովորում: Էս քայլով Երեւանը դառավ մարզերից մեկուսացված քաղաք: Աշտարակից եկող ուսանողը դառավ համարժեք Պարսկաստանից Երեւան ավտոբուսով եկող մարդկանց:
Հստակ տարբերություն կա օրինակ` Երեւան - Գյումրի ու Երեւան - Աշտարակ ուղեգծերի միջեւ, բայց հիմա դրանք արհեստականորեն հավասարեցվել են` երկուսից էլ հավասարապես դժվար ա օգտվելը:

Ինչեւէ, էս թեման քաղաքաշինության մասին չի, ըդամենը ասում եմ, որ շատ մեծ սխալ էր մերձքաղաքային տրանսպորը քաղաքից հանելը, ու դա Կարեն Կարապետյանի վրա մեծ մինուս եմ դիտարկում:

----------

Varzor (01.11.2011), Արէա (01.11.2011)

----------


## voter

> Մյուս քաղաքապետը Տարոն Մարգարյանն է լինելու: 
> 
> Կարծում եմ՝ լավ կաշխատի, սիրված անձնավորություն է շատ մարդկանց կողմից:


Դե եթե ինչ որ օլիգարխների գործը ձեռներից վերցնի կարող է ինչ որ բան փոխել,մասնավորաբար տրանսպորտի հարցում։ Բայց զուտ լավ աշխատել Երևանի քաղաքապետը ուղղակի ի վիճակի չէ, համակարգը իրեն ծնող չի կարող թույլ տալ այդ համակարգում փոփոխություններ մտցնողի քաղաքապետ դառնալ։

Նախորդ քաղաքապետը հենց այդ առումով էր դարձել քաղաքապետ, քանի որ բան էլ չեր պատրաստվում անել ու ընդհամենը քաղաքի բնական կարիքներն էր հոգում։ ՈՒղղակի ժողովուրդը այնքան առհամարված է, որ նույնիսկ երբ հասարակ ֆիզիոլոգիական կարիքներն են հոգում, որ պարտավոր է հոգալ ցանկացած ղեկավար, արդեն սկսում է գովել ու երանություն տալ...

Տխուր է...

----------

Varzor (01.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Շատ պարզ. Երեւանին մոտ բնակավայրերի տրանսպորտը չի կարելի համարել միջքաղաքային (թեկուզ Երեւան - Աշտարակը): Նույն Աշտարակի ենթակառուցվածը Երեւանից անկախ չի կարա դիտարկվի, Աշտարակի ուսանողները Երեւանում են բուհ ընդունվում ու սովորում: Էս քայլով Երեւանը դառավ մարզերից մեկուսացված քաղաք: Աշտարակից եկող ուսանողը դառավ համարժեք Պարսկաստանից Երեւան ավտոբուսով եկող մարդկանց:
> Հստակ տարբերություն կա օրինակ` Երեւան - Գյումրի ու Երեւան - Աշտարակ ուղեգծերի միջեւ, բայց հիմա դրանք արհեստականորեն հավասարեցվել են` երկուսից էլ հավասարապես դժվար ա օգտվելը:
> 
> Ինչեւէ, էս թեման քաղաքաշինության մասին չի, ըդամենը ասում եմ, որ շատ մեծ սխալ էր մերձքաղաքային տրանսպորը քաղաքից հանելը, ու դա Կարեն Կարապետյանի վրա մեծ մինուս եմ դիտարկում:


Համամիտ եմ, որ տրանսպորտի տարրանջատումը բավականին մեծ ծախսերի հետ է կապված: Բայց արի ուսանողական երթուղիները չնույնացնենք քաղաքացիական տրանսպորտի հետ: Մանսնավորապես կարող եմ ասել, որ ուսանողական ավտոբուսները մինչև ԲՈՒՀ գնում են  :Wink: 

Ամեն դեպքում Ռամշ ջան, 2 տարուց ավել այդ հարցով զբաղվել եմ: Տարրանջատումը պիտի համակշռված լինի, բայց պիտի լինի: Ուղղակի կան մարդիկ, որ դրանում ընդհանրապես շահագրգռված չեն:
Կարապետյանի արածն էլ շատ հապճեպ ու չկշռադատված քայլ էր` սովետական ոճով "Ասվեց` արվեց": Այդպես գործ չեն անում: Առաջին հերթին պիտի վերլուծություննկատարվեր, ինչը վստահ եմ որ չի կատարվել:

----------

Արէա (01.11.2011)

----------


## Varzor

> Դե եթե ինչ որ օլիգարխների գործը ձեռներից վերցնի կարող է ինչ որ բան փոխել,մասնավորաբար տրանսպորտի հարցում։ Բայց զուտ լավ աշխատել Երևանի քաղաքապետը ուղղակի ի վիճակի չէ, համակարգը իրեն ծնող չի կարող թույլ տալ այդ համակարգում փոփոխություններ մտցնողի քաղաքապետ դառնալ։
> 
> Նախորդ քաղաքապետը հենց այդ առումով էր դարձել քաղաքապետ, քանի որ բան էլ չեր պատրաստվում անել ու ընդհամենը քաղաքի բնական կարիքներն էր հոգում։ ՈՒղղակի ժողովուրդը այնքան առհամարված է, որ նույնիսկ երբ հասարակ ֆիզիոլոգիական կարիքներն են հոգում, որ պարտավոր է հոգալ ցանկացած ղեկավար, արդեն սկսում է գովել ու երանություն տալ...
> 
> Տխուր է...


Հենց տենց էլ կա: Գործող բարձրաստիճան ավազակախմբին ձեռնտու չէ, որպեսզի կարգավորվեն նույնիսկ տարրական թվացող հարցեր: Խնդիրը նրանումն է, որ այդ պղտոր ջրում իրենք ավելի լավ են ձուկ որսում` սովոր են:

----------

voter (11.11.2011)

----------

